#ubuntu-si 2011-05-16
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<nafisa> prevaru te je, a?
<nafisa> sem vedla, da si se lagau, ko si rekel, da si se stuširal zame
<nafisa> tuc tuc tuc
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2065687960779&set=o.150439018316834&type=1&ref=nf
<Seniorita> Fan photos from Psi so zakon. | Facebook
<nafisa> Deetron ... wiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> ne mara te :p
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ko te dekle kušne, nič ne odgovoriš?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> vsaj "fuuujjj" al pa kaj takega???
<CrazyLemon> na dveh različnih kanalih
<CrazyLemon> so me hkrati highlightal
<CrazyLemon> ob isti uri
<CrazyLemon> 2:06:37
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> [02:06:37] <fildi> 01:51  <CrazyLemon> apt-cache search string
<CrazyLemon> [02:06:37] <nafisa> CrazyLemon, ko te dekle kušne, nič ne odgovoriš?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kak kjut
<nafisa> a še kje kaj pomagaš?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> sam pameten se delam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> a nisi to reku, da so eni pametni, ko so na mumilih? :D
<CrazyLemon> nikol tega nism reku
<CrazyLemon> če so pametni pol niso na mumilih :P
<nafisa> ne če so pametni
<nafisa> če se delajo pametne :D
<nafisa> enemu sem rekla, da ma lepšega ko en drug ... pa je čist ponosn zdaj
<nafisa> mislim ... tipi
<CrazyLemon> men je čist vseen kaj kera reče
<CrazyLemon> js vem da je moj lepotc
<nafisa> daj sliko
<nafisa> al pa vsaj povej, ker model je, no
<nafisa> da se ne boš matral pa fotkal ...
<CrazyLemon> ker model je ?
<CrazyLemon> lol ?
<nafisa> računalnik
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa o računalnikih govorimo!
<CrazyLemon> js mislu o mobitelih :S
<nafisa> kaj pa si ti mislu???
<nafisa> halooooooo?
<nafisa> kaki mobiteli, mislim ...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti maš domišljijo
<CrazyLemon> sj domišljija je fajn
<nafisa> fajn fajn fajn
<upd> kako geslo spremenim za default keyering
<upd> kr en shit sploh ne vem kakšnega sm dal in kdaj
<nafisa> krejzija vpraš
<CrazyLemon> daš prazno geslo
<CrazyLemon> pa te ne bo več spraševal za keyring
<nafisa> gesla in šifrirni ključi?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<upd> in kaj je pol sploh fora tega ?
<upd> to je ena baza vseh gesel al kaj
<CrazyLemon> pač ti shrani vsa gesla z enim master geslom
<CrazyLemon> i guess
<upd> hm ok
<nafisa> wiii ...
<upd> in kako sedaj spremenim geslo ?
<nafisa> sistem
<nafisa> gesla in šifrirni ključi?
<nafisa> aja, možnosti so še vmes ...
<nafisa> pa desni klik na default
<nafisa> mislim, da je to
<nafisa> a je, CrazyLemon ???
<upd> The original password was incorrect
<upd> kurac
<upd> treba neka resetirat
<upd> !g forgoten password for keyring
<Seniorita> how to reset the gnome keyring manager password - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384905
<CrazyLemon> lahk zbrišeš mapo za keyring
<CrazyLemon> sam pozabu sm kera je
<upd> done :)
<nafisa> ves dim mi je Å¡el v oko ... damn
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, boš en dim?
<CrazyLemon> v oko? ne hvala
<upd> CrazyLemon, a ima ubuntu.si kašno stran da lahko kaj napišem ?
<upd> npr. neko moje odkritje v ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> upd cel forum maš :D
<nafisa> mislila sem ... lahko ti zvijem enega ...
<upd> pa ne bom po forumu spamal
<CrazyLemon> upd o kakem odkritju govoriš? če je kak trik je za to triki in nasveti forum
<upd> sam en quic note bi rabil :) pa da folk piše
<upd> hm ni glih trik
<upd> pač rešitev ko kaj ne dela pa rešiš
<CrazyLemon> no to je trik :D
<CrazyLemon> oz nasvet
<upd> ja dobr :)
<upd> nasvet ja :)
<upd> trik je da pritisneš F13 pa se sesuje računalnik
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> upd lepo to da si punco "prisilu" da lajka ubuntuSlo @ fb :))
<upd> mja je ubuntu, pa sm reku da je tud slovenski gor pa je lajkala :)
<nafisa> a zdej morm it gledat, kera je njegova punca?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa itak ti ne moreš videt :D
<upd> k sm ji razložil kako pa kaj pomeni linux ubuntu opensource..
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat...gud najt!
<nafisa> najt
<upd> ln
<nafisa> luškano punco maš, upd
<upd> hvala
<nafisa> sam je verjetno mal starejša slikica, ne?
<upd> a tist k sva skup slikana
<upd> 2 tedna
<upd> nazaj
<upd> sm na enih jest zgledam kot da bi bil 16 star ;)
<nafisa> jaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> zato sem pa vprašala
<nafisa> ful kjuti fantek ...
<nafisa> taki cortiš
<upd> haha :P
<upd> dj k bom zardel :)
<nafisa> medvedek
<nafisa> mi2 sva isti letnik ...
<upd> vem :)
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaa
<nafisa> ništa
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/ gledal kdo to kaj ?
<Seniorita> Na robu znanosti (TV Series 2008&ndash; ) - IMDb
<upd> Na robu znanosti (izvirno Fringe) je ameriška znanstvenofantastično-kriminalistična dramska serija, ki se je na programu Fox začela predvajati septembra 2008. Serijo kritiki opisujejo kot novodobno različico kultne serije iz 90. let 20. stoletja - Dosjejev X.
<upd> i like :P
<bogdanov> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101984/
<bogdanov> tole sm lihkar gledu
<Seniorita> Guilty by Suspicion (1991) - IMDb
<bogdanov> kr kul
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ampak oldddd
<upd> heh
<upd> stari gledam na imdb top50 sci-fi 5 jih je od 2000 naprej ostali vsi 1970-99
<upd> sam lol :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ti full gledas
<bogdanov> sci-fi an?
<upd> jah bolj serije, ker filmov tak ni dost na nivoju
<upd> drugače pa rad gledam ja, k mam dost domišlije :)
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO5-m7ZCTjw&feature=share lej to :)
<bogdanov> KAM PA PRIDEMO BREZ DOMISLIJE
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sandra - Afrika (HD) original video
<upd> video ql muska ne :)
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> nikamor ja :)
<bogdanov> dobra ja
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> hehe
<upd> bil sm prej na miklošičevi
<upd> na kebapu
<bogdanov> i
<bogdanov> ?
<upd> un madžar prodajalc
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> kr nabijal neki
<upd> kako so jebal eno
<upd> debata pol ure
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> madzar
<upd> no sj ne vem če je madžar bil..
<upd> tk se mi je zdel
<upd> mogoče bil srb al pa neki
<upd> nimam pojma :)
<upd> je reku da je 5 dni nazaj eno so jeb.. pa ga skrbi da ni kej dobil k ni kondoma uporabu
<upd> jst sm se sam smeju :D
<upd> bistvu je
<upd> kebap je bil dobr
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<bogdanov> kurba sm jst baksuz
<bogdanov> cikago
<bogdanov> miami
<bogdanov> dam dabo cikago
<bogdanov> vodu ob polcasu
<bogdanov> sam 48 48
<bogdanov> HAAHAHAH
<bogdanov> SFUKALLLLLLLLL
<upd> ccc :)
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> treba bo drget
<bogdanov> biznis
<bogdanov> ubrnt
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> partypoker :D
<bogdanov> gledam
<bogdanov> klele na slo techu
<bogdanov> usak dan folk sprasuje o wrt54gl
<bogdanov> pa ze 10 let
<bogdanov> je uzuni pa sekr ista uprasanja
<upd> hah :)
<upd> k so trolli pa slabo vidjo, pa tri glave imajo pa samo v srednji je pamet
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> morm dobit nek 4x 1gb
<bogdanov> mas kj upd
<bogdanov> ddr2
<bogdanov> ni vazna hitrost
<upd> nimam
<upd> jst morm tud neki nabavit že 1x
<upd> d bo mir
<upd> un i5 :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kej crazy
<bogdanov> da rece
<bogdanov> kupte BULDUZERJA!
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> :D
<upd> kr rit me boli že
<upd> grem u pojstlo
<upd> aydeeee
<bogdanov> ajd
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<napsy> Ldan
<napsy> dan
<andrejz> Ddan
<CrazyLemon> brdan
<napsy> Error in syntax: missing 'Do' at start of statement
<napsy> ;)
<CrazyLemon> oh..pwned :S
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> sm lih v elementu :-)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> juhu
<napsy> mam eno zanimivo uganko
<napsy> glede init serviso
<napsy> servisov*
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a si tu al nisi tu?:D
<alyosha> al kdo kaj ve o teh digitalnih potrdilih od Postarce?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm tu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 10min
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo od pošte potrdilo?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/obisk-bencinskih-servisov-bo-manj-udaril-po-zepu/257621
<Seniorita> Obisk bencinskih servisov bo manj udaril po žepu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs..v 8ih mesecih je bencin šou gor 1€
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> nevermind :p
<CrazyLemon> 10centov pa res :p
<napsy> kurcevi servisi
<napsy> krneki res
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj se delaš kao da maš neki za delat da nisi tu
<alyosha> ma znima me kolko hitro dobiš to sranja
<alyosha> ki bi rabu neki iz e-uprave
<alyosha> al bo bolj komot it na sodisce rešit:D
<nafisa> joj, zmešani dnevi ... mislim, da ne bom več tako delala, kot sem prejšnji teden :\
<alyosha> dej dej nafisa kaj se delaš da delaš:D
<alyosha> ne bit co CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> wacap
 * CrazyMelon is bored
<nafisa> alyosha, dej ... ne zajebavi me ...
<alyosha> ma kjes CrazyMelon
<alyosha> a se kaj školuješ:D
<alyosha> dej dej nafisa
<alyosha> vemo mi kako je to ...
<alyosha> :DD
 * alyosha slapc CrazyLemon around with a large trout!
<nafisa> alyosha, limunčič je na melončiču
<alyosha> aja sj re
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> kae mona
<CrazyMelon> bi kik
<CrazyMelon> :))
 * alyosha pulls out CrazyMelon 's eyeballs and plays basebal with them
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> hud
<CrazyMelon> : D
<alyosha> a se kaj školuješ al samo trošiš naš davkoplačevalski denar
<alyosha> sem hud a
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma na predavanju sem
<CrazyMelon> samo je kr neki
<alyosha> sj ti pravim
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ajax mona : s
<alyosha> mwahahhaha:D
<alyosha> tip misli da je u netherland:DD
<CrazyMelon> sploh nisi smesn : s
<alyosha> mwahahhaa seveda sem
<alyosha> ti neveš
<alyosha> ju3 mam instrukcije slovenčino mona
<alyosha> slovnica
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> nisi smesen.. samo fat : s
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> fat people are funny.D
<alyosha> that's a fact!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> fat people are..... fat : s
<nafisa> loooooooooooooooollllllll!!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyMelon> :)))))))
<alyosha> tolaži se ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda za delat u luki
<alyosha> za vozit awte
<alyosha> tipi čejo met potrdilo o nekaznovanosti:/
<CrazyMelon> jp :)
<nafisa> njama njama peteršiljček
<CrazyMelon> nafisa a zdj petersilj kadis?
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> petršil ni tok gut:D
<alyosha> CrazyMelon si kdaj bil dol ze za to potrdilo
<alyosha> kam moram it tocno?
<CrazyMelon> k moji sestri :)
<alyosha> res?
<alyosha> pol bi lahko ona porihtala to da dobim jz:DD
<CrazyMelon> ja
<alyosha> ki pomoje ga nebom dobu ne
<alyosha> jebemjih u usta
<alyosha> in kje je to tvoja seka?
<alyosha> kam moram it no
<alyosha> jebemte:D
<CrazyMelon> sodisce cez detektor pa na levo do oknca
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> ma zveš takoj če ga dobiš al ne
<CrazyMelon> ne
<alyosha> kaj to ti pol iz lj posljejo
<alyosha> al si dobu al ne
<CrazyMelon> gre zadeva. na ministrstvo
<CrazyMelon> js sm dobu ja
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> dj bom tvojega fotošpopal:D
<alyosha> ma mislis tko če pozna tip tipa me uzamejo brez tega jajca al ne
<alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyMelon> ne smes biti kaznovan za nasilno dejanje
<alyosha> sem ze mislu kako bom lepo dobu delo in je
<alyosha> in prdnilo
<CrazyMelon> vsaj pri meni so to gledal
<alyosha> kaj ma nasilje veze pri voznji awtow
<alyosha> samo sj ti itak dobis potrdilo o nekaznovanosti
<alyosha> eno obstaja samo
<alyosha> prej sem lih braw
<alyosha> nimas neki po kategorijah
<CrazyMelon> no pol se gleda samo nasilno dejanje
<alyosha> buu bomo widli
<CrazyMelon> sliko prinesi s sabo.. ko vidijo kako ff
<CrazyMelon> fat si.. ti bodo takoj dali potrdilo : p
<upd> napsy,
<CrazyMelon> prof.  predava o varnosti a so ji spizdli 1800eur s kreditne kartice... ironij
<CrazyMelon> a
<napsy> upd: reci
<upd> zakaj ima python za array poleg 0,1,2,3 index'e Å¡e -1, -2 iz desne proti levi, ti je bilo kdaj to uporabno ?
<napsy> aja
<napsy> nism vedu
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWQ0cyCrY7w&feature=player_detailpage#t=164s
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Python Programming Tutorial - 9 - Sequences and Lists
<upd> heh :)
<upd> mogoče bo prav prišlo za kak lifo
<CrazyMelon> back again :)
<nafisa> in tudi off again :D
<CrazyMelon> and again
<upd> ma ne me jebat zakaj me seniorita 2x spama
<upd> pa xchat gnil tud ignore si ne zna zapomnit
<CrazyMelon> zakaj?
<CrazyMelon> zato ker si 2x joinal? :)
<zdobersek> dol s Seniorito!
<upd> kje vidiš da sem 2x joinal ?
<CrazyMelon> 18:06 -!- upd [~upd@BSN-176-216-186.dial-up.dsl.siol.net] has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyMelon> 18:06 -!- upd [~upd@BSN-176-216-186.dial-up.dsl.siol.net] has quit [Changing  host]
<CrazyMelon> 18:06 -!- upd [~upd@unaffiliated/upd] has joined #ubuntu-si
<andrejz> @upd: ubuntu.si je domovanje spama
<andrejz> :)
<zdobersek> :D
<zdobersek> je res, je res.
<upd> hmmmmmm
<zdobersek> tale channel bo ziher CIA shekala v naslednjem antispam operationu
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: kje na ubuntu.si ti vidiš spam? :>
<andrejz> seniorita spama
<zdobersek> >>> Seniorita <<<
<zdobersek> >>> Pepelka <<< ko je prisotna
<CrazyMelon> to NI ubuntu.si
<upd> a sm spet 2x joinal ?
<CrazyMelon> to je ubuntu-si != ubuntu.si
<CrazyMelon> upd: ne
<upd> ok
<upd> kr vse mi zmrzne, mmm a je grafična al pa kernel d0h
<andrejz> aja, na forumu pa neki en CrazyLemon z neumestnimi komentarji spama ;)
<CrazyMelon> ja.. CrazyLemon je res čudak
<upd> andrejz, kako je bilo na pikniku
<andrejz> luštno
<andrejz> zakaj pa nis pršel?
<upd> dost folka bilo ?
<upd> babo neki trebuh bolel, pa jst sm mačka imel..
<upd> pa še dež..
<upd> aj bil samo penič tam
<upd> :D
<upd> a ?
<andrejz> nas je blo kar dost, okol 40 pa še ene par bi jih prišlo, pa so se zgubli :)
<upd> ajja :)
<upd> ql ql
<andrejz> upd, ti maš jutri ziher preveč časa pa bi na stojjnici pred maksijem linux promoviral
<upd> no way :D
<upd> nism jst komunikativen pa vse bi odgnal :)
<CrazyMelon> sj ne rabiš komunicirat
<upd> ne da se mi z debili ubadat :)
<CrazyMelon> samo pokaži laptop
<CrazyMelon> +na*
<upd> ah :)
<andrejz> ja prensnik s sabo prneseš pa malo pokažeš komu, če ga kaj zanima
<CrazyMelon> ju3 bo itak dž..tko da dont worry :)
<andrejz> če pa nobenga ne zanima pa lepo na ircu visiš tako kot zdajle
<upd> ja kaj bom pol tam na mrazu k en mungl stal pa noben se ne bo ustavu
<CrazyMelon> pa babo lahk vmes naskakuješ če ti bo to tega
<CrazyMelon> do*
<upd> un k bo vedu kaj je linux se bo ustavu pa mi pamtil
<upd> :)
<upd> če bom babo naskakoval.. se bojo vsi ustavljal
<CrazyMelon> jah..niso ti všeč "debili"..niso ti všeč tisti k kaj znajo o linuxu.. matr si zahteven
<CrazyMelon> :D
<upd> vem ja
<nafisa> kaki problemi
<nafisa> pejdte sexat, no
<upd> pejt ti nafisa promivirat pa Å¡e par dildotov zravn postavi
<upd> nič jaz ne bom, ker mi je brezveze, se vse najde na internetu.
<nafisa> ah, dej, upd ...
<nafisa> pejd ti promovirat
<andrejz> nafisa prideš men pomagat promovirat ?
<andrejz> pol zraven lahko pa še BSDM omeniš ;)
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj pa?
<andrejz> ja Ubuntu, Linux, odprto kodo pa to
<nafisa> kam to?
<andrejz> v ljublajno
<andrejz> pred maximarket
<nafisa> kdaj to?
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<andrejz> hja, cela zadeva traja od 10-17
<andrejz> ampak jaz bom tam od ~12-14.15
<nafisa> jutri al kako?
<andrejz> ja
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> jutr dobim fotra pa brata v LJž
<andrejz> Na svetovni Dan informacijske družbe, 17. maja, bo na ploščadi Maximarketa v Ljubljani med 10. in 17. uro predstavitev dosežkov, storitev ter rešitev IKT družbe.
<andrejz> Predstavilo se bo več kot 20 organizacij in ustanov s področja spletne varnosti, odprtokodnih rešitev, e-šolstva, računalniškega svetovanja, e-javne uprave, robotike in računalništva.
<andrejz> sej lohk Å¡e onadva prideta
<nafisa> oče težko hodi ... no, bom vidla
<nafisa> ti boš ob omenjenem času tam ...
<nafisa> bo Å¡e kdo, ki ga poznam?
<Sky[x]> sej ne da mi opera pa ff kurta vsak po 500mb :(
<andrejz> hm, ne da bi vedel
<andrejz> saj veš
<andrejz> ubuntu.si-jevcem je na ircu tako lušto, da jih težko bol spraviš
<andrejz> ;)
<andrejz> če ma mogoče kdo drug čas jutri, je pomoč/družna zelo dobrodošla
<nafisa> hehe ... moja 2 fantiča nimata pojma o OS
<CrazyMelon> a ni luštno
<CrazyMelon> prav prijetno je
<andrejz> ej, če druzga ne, gremo lahko granitne kocke v parlament metat, ker še niso na Linuxu :D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> to bi rada vidla :
<andrejz> no pol pa prid, a ne? ;)
<nafisa> ej, sam te bom za jajca držala, če ne boš pol kock v parlament metal :D
<nafisa> zmenjeno?
<andrejz> hm ;)
<andrejz> nisem ziher da je to politično najbolj pametno
<nafisa> a držanje tvojih jajc al ...??? :D rofl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Slobo: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<andrejz> @nafisa: odvisno kaok jih boš prijela :)
<nafisa> ja, če jih bom ... ne bo nežno ... :D
<nafisa> ne moremo se na ulci it ronamtike :D
<andrejz> ja saj razumem bolj BSDM slog s poudarkom na S in M :D
<sasa84> juhuu
<Mikoar> jow
<sasa84> hej Mikoar
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<sasa84> zdej bom pa inštalirala xampp :P
<Sky[x]> ja in =
<Sky[x]> en ukaz in toj to
<Sky[x]> sej to zna vsak :)
<Mikoar_> ...
<Mikoar_> sasa84, ka bos pa delala z xampp?
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo delala..sam hvalila se bo kako ma xampp na pcju
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Mikoar_> jst uporabljam wamp varianto
<Mikoar_> me pa res zanima kaksen bo ubuntu cez 10 let
<Mikoar_> glede performanca
<sasa84> a veste zkaj...k bi rada nrdila bazo v my sql
<sasa84> in rabm pač xampp
<sasa84> al se motm?
<napsy> my scl?
<sasa84> jp
<napsy> btw. je kdo delu z mongodb?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne pozabi na phpmyadmin :)
<Sky[x]> napsy: ne nism še nič
<Sky[x]> bi blo pa treba mal pogledat :)
<Sky[x]> folk ga kr dost hvali po twitterju :D
<alyosha> sup bitches
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> prenamestila in poštimala stvari :P
<sasa84> namestila
<alyosha> ma sasa84 ti si cela zajebana
<alyosha> coingratulationz
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> namestila sem xampp :P
<alyosha> kaj pa delas?
<sasa84> alyosha, rada bi nrdila bazo :P
<yang> lp
<sasa84> hej yang ;)
<yang> kako si saska
<alyosha> sasa84 in kaj bos delala z bazo?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, namestila sem xampp...zdej pa iščem dodatn navdih kok se kej dela :P
<alyosha> yang kje se ti zgubljaš?:D
<yang> bil sem malo na lepsem
<alyosha> lepo enim:D
<alyosha> te pogrešamo na debian.si:D
<sasa84> uno stvar k sm zadnč rekla...d se ti pač iz excel tabelce stisne prek offica
<sasa84> zdj pa bi tabelco pač... my sql
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> sasa84 nwem kaj si zadnjic rekla:P
<sasa84> yang, a si bil na madžarskem?
<alyosha> yang je bil na karibih če je bil na lepšem!
<alyosha> :D
<yang> ne in ne , bil sem v nemciji
<alyosha> se mi je kr zdelo
<alyosha> je bla ta konferenca al kaj ze tocno?
<yang> linuxtag
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> in je blo vredno izleta?:)
<alyosha> !g linuxtag
<Seniorita> LinuxTag 2011 http://www.linuxtag.org/
<yang> ma saj nisem sel samo zato, malo sem kombiniral z turizmom
<alyosha> tako tako
<alyosha> pravilno:D
<sasa84> hihi
<yang> se mi zdi da je bil vecji linuxtag leta 2006
<yang> ampak tudi ta ni bil ravno majhen
<alyosha> ql ql
<yang> pri nas je nek linux dan, ampak je neka dokaj visoka vstopnina
<yang> verjetno bolj misljeno vse skupaj za zaposlene v IT podjetjih
<yang> housing organizira
<yang> leta nazaj pa so bli neki linux dnevi, pa ni bilo vstopnin pri nas
<yang> lugos je pol verjetno bolj "zamrl"
<alyosha> a tako
<yang> neka konferenca je tudi v portorozu, ne vem kako se ji rece, tudi nekaj za linux
<yang> ampak kotizacije so od 100 eur naprej
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> pa kako to?
<yang> ne bi vedel
<alyosha> mislim to da daš 20€ že ajde nekako
<alyosha> support in to
<alyosha> ma 100€
<yang> verjetno toliko manj obiska, pa da pokrijejo stroske za vse speakerje
<yang> pa se da zasluzijo nekaj
<alyosha> mja samo če bi blo 20€ bi valda blo več ljudi
<yang> linuxtag stane 18 eur za en dan
<alyosha> samo verjetno ne tolko več da bi pokrilo
<alyosha> lih gledam ja
<alyosha> suporter vstopnina pa 250:E
<alyosha> :D
<yang> ja tam se jim pokrije k majo ene 10-15.000 obiskovalcev, pri nas pa jih je kkolk 500 ?
<alyosha> hehe mislis da jih je 500:D
<yang> se to ne verjetno
<yang> spomnim se ko je prisel kevin mitnick je bila kotizacija 250 eur za studente
<sasa84> ma kdo gnome 3?
<yang> ampak tip ima baje 25.000 usd honorar + all inclusive
<alyosha> pff 25k je pa lepa cifra:D
<alyosha> kaj to ko je bil u gorici
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim tist podatek je prisel s strani enega debian organizatorja, k ga je hotel povabiti na letosnji debconf, kot gosta, ampak glede na ceno je malo too much
<alyosha> verjamem ja
<CrazyLemon> tudi na brdu pri kranju je bila en linux event
<CrazyLemon> pa so bile take kotizacije da te prime kakat
<CrazyLemon> bil*
<yang> ja pr nas znajo pretiravat s cenami povsod
<yang> hrana in stvari so cenejse v nemciji pa se vecja izbira je
<yang> pr nas je zivljenje precej drago
<CrazyLemon> življenje ni drago
<CrazyLemon> plače so premajhne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ja
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> v phpmyadmin mam zdej naslove :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo!
<CrazyLemon> a to bi lahk vse v baseu mela pa bi direkt iz write-al lahk printala nalepke
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> dj pust otrokom veselje no :P
<CrazyLemon> writer-ja*
<sasa84> namest d bi bil ponosn, d sm sprobala te stvari
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> zdej morm Å¡e zgruntat kok se sprinta s kle :)
<sasa84> Grega, si kle? ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sej ne gre to tko zlahka :P
<sasa84> a je kej podobnga d je treba kt spajat dokumente?
<CrazyLemon> em..web app boš mogla spisat...vsaj to je grega mel v mislih :)
<sasa84> http://www.zmaga.com/ucenje.php?t=0&id=2480
<Seniorita> Zmaga.com | Programski jeziki | PHP in mysql | Osnove SQL in stavek SELECT
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> kej tazga?
<CrazyLemon> a bi ti rada writer z mysql-om povezala?? :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 recimo ja
<sasa84> npr d hočm sprintat... morm it pol na foro SELECT Priimek...
<sasa84> mislm...te stvari je treba narest pol a ne
<napsy> jesus, kera stran
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a se res želiš naučit php-ja/mysql-a samo zaradi printanja nalepk?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..go ahead če imaš voljo..pa čas
<sasa84> hihi :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak raj porihti to v openofficeu
<sasa84> ja no...d vsak vidm kok zgledajo te stvari
<CrazyLemon> manjši glavobol boš mela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> do zdej sem poznala sma po imenu pa d je neki v zvezi z netom...zdej vsaj mal bl od bliz to vidm
<sasa84> mislm...sej ne preveč od bliz ;)
<sasa84> pač...mal šnofam :)
<sasa84> sej v libreofficu že znam sfurat writer pa calc d fura :)
<sasa84> to je pa pač tko :)
<CrazyLemon> ja? torej si sprintala nalepke?
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> napiš en tutorial
<sasa84> sprobala sem kao pisma...ampak je ista fora
<CrazyLemon> hvala :*
<sasa84> mislm...problem sm mela tist kok uvozt stvari, k mi ni Å¡timal
<nafisa> CrazyLemon kušuje saško? :o
<sasa84> o Å¡it, sploh nism opazla!
<CrazyLemon> nafisa moram..če pričakujem tutorial :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in res ga pričakujem! :D
<nafisa> kaj si pa prej od mene pričakoval, ko si rekel, da si se stuširu zame???
<CrazyLemon> tutorial! kaj le!
 * CrazyLemon naredi vse za tutorial
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> ok, nič ne štekam
<nafisa> sam če ti rečeš ... pol je že dobr
<sasa84> tutorial za nalepke bi rad? :P
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi za pisma lahk
<nafisa> a tako, kot sem ti za nogo zadnjič poslala??? :D
<sasa84> kao d maš pač 100 folka pa vsakmu isto pismo pošleš in d ma pač vsako pismo kao svojo glavo...pač ime priimk itd pa spoštovana, spoštovani...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 em.. www.ubuntu.si/punbb
<CrazyLemon> članki/vodiči podforum
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne ..ampak vodič za forum :D
<nafisa> nič ne štekam ...
<nafisa> stari ... po moje stranski učinki mumil
<nafisa> http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/index.html
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah če pa tok mumil zaužiješ
<Seniorita> OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite
<nafisa> ta ne dela men neki
<nafisa> http://www.searchgrid.org/index.php?lang=sl&cat=3f6&month=2011-05&id=46976
<Seniorita> Kako ustvariti nalepke v openoffice pripravi.
<nafisa> glavno, da sem dobila vrtnico dons
<nafisa> ostalo pa ... bomo prespali :D
<sasa84> wordlabel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Slobo: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a ti bi tak pisen tutorial al video?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ od videa vem da ne bo nič..ker tist tvoj video čakam že leta
<CrazyLemon> tko da kar pisnega nared :D
<sasa84_> veš kaj...tm mi video ni delou!
<CrazyLemon> riiiight... :D
<sasa84_> res
<sasa84_> sej si vidu k je blo kr nazobčan
<CrazyLemon> kak bo tokrat izgovor? da ti tipkovnica ne dela? :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84_> res mi ni delu, sej si vidu :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> ej folk...eno vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> no dj zdj dokaž da ti tipkovnica dela pa napiš lep tutorial
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> k zaženem istanbul...ga ni nikjer
<sasa84_> ne na unem gornjem pultu ne kle na levi
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ne delajo več notificationi tako kot nekoč
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> in kok pol prideš do takih programov?
<CrazyLemon> ne prideš :)
<CrazyLemon> obstaja ena skripta
<CrazyLemon> k jo zalaufaš z imeskripte imeprograma
<CrazyLemon> in ti da ta program v notification area
<CrazyLemon> recimo dropbox ipd
<sasa84_> v gedit napišem istanbul
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo istanbul v geditu???
<sasa84_> a ja...že štekam
<sasa84_> sm misnla d je treba skripto napisat
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu natty notification script
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Manpage: notify - HylaFAX user notification script http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/notify.8.html
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu 11.04 notification script
<Seniorita> How To Re-Enable The Notification Area (Systray) In Ubuntu 11.04 ... http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<CrazyLemon> čafčy bigwejl
<sasa84_> oooo BigWhale
<BigWhale> o sasa :)
<sasa84_> brb
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a worka?
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> istanbul se mi noče pol ustavt
<sasa84> k klikneš
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo istanbul jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> napiš članek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vodič*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1132-1: apturl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaa
<CrazyLemon> cima lima kima rima fatima!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> dobra dobra
<sasa84> ah ta ubuntu
<sasa84> bom Å¡la kr nazaj na 10.10 :P
<CrazyLemon> go go and dont turn around!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy aj ksn movie pametn
<sasa84> ma res no
<sasa84> so stvari k jih npr. na vsake tolk kej rabm...pa ne fura
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov drive angry
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 youporn normalno fura
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> porntube gledam jst pa xhamster :P
<CrazyLemon> what d fak je xhamster :D
<CrazyLemon> hamster porn??????
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> pridi  in poglej :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> se ksn
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov chalet girl
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> morm ob 8h ustt
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga :S
<bogdanov> mah neki morm it
<bogdanov> iskat
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> a spet greš ilegalce švercat ?
<CrazyLemon> pa dj človek te bo en  nigr primu v roke pa te bo rejpu
<CrazyLemon> poslji te ilegalce k vragu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nigre
<bogdanov> jst jebem
<bogdanov> ce hocjo
<bogdanov> u SLO pridt
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo tutorial napisan? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne brbljaj :P
<sasa84> boš dobil :P
<CrazyLemon> ti bom js dau brbljaj nekam..kake pa maš to?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> br br :P
<sasa84> kaj sploh pomen brbljaj?
<CrazyLemon> pomeni ne trabunjaj
<sasa84> a kej spešl pomen u hrv/srb?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kobajagi :P
<CrazyLemon> ne blodi bi rekli mi primorci :D
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> ne blwodi :D
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> ti sam rec
<bogdanov> crazyju
<bogdanov> da netrazi belaja
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha !!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> si gledau fringe S03E07 !!!
<CrazyLemon> TIP MA ANDROIDA!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> CAAAAAAAR
<nafisa> v kanadi so našli gojišče konoplje, ki so ga stražili medvedi, vietnamski prašiček in rakun :lol
<CrazyLemon> OLD!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<CrazyLemon> caaaaaaaar
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, netraži belaja :P
<CrazyLemon>     Ogledi Prispevkov?
<CrazyLemon>     13.447
<CrazyLemon> matr smo hudi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/slovenec-na-hrvaskem-divjal-243-km-h.html
<Seniorita> Slovenec na Hrvaškem divjal 243 km/h - 24ur.com
<alyosha> heheh CrazyLemon sj zdj jih majo u useh nadaljevankah
<alyosha> BB je history:D
<CrazyLemon> ma kak bb človek
<CrazyLemon> to je sci-fi serija
<CrazyLemon> android all the way
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahah:D
<CrazyLemon> samo mi niso bli všeč apple notebooki :/
<alyosha> a jebiga to je amerika Å¡e vedno:D
<alyosha> kaj una je zbezala a?:D
<CrazyLemon> poskuša
<alyosha> huda je huda s03
<alyosha> samo tko če primirjaš z s01
<alyosha> nimajo lih neki ful skupnega
<alyosha> mislim so zašli malo u drugo stran
<alyosha> grem jaz gledat wire naprej:D
<alyosha> še malo pa končam:/
<CrazyLemon> ajde debeli
<alyosha> kaj smao 4 sezone so ne?
<alyosha> oo nee
<alyosha> 5 jih je
<alyosha> do jaja:d
<alyosha> sem mislu da je 4. zadnja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajd sportaš:DD
<sasa84> nč folkić, lepo se mejte ;)
<sasa84> nočkooooooooo
 * sasa84 pomaha alyosha 
<bogdanov> udriii
<bogdanov> briguuuu
<bogdanov> na veseljeeee
<bogdanov> tntnt
<CrazyLemon> čefur en :S
<bogdanov> hahahahahahaha
<bogdanov> SRBIJA DO TOKIJAAAAAAAAAA
<bogdanov> HRVATSKA DO JADRANSKEGA MORAAAAA
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> kurba je tugaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> pejt spat
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> niker u kr
<bogdanov> ni nc
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> kak ne..poln kr čefurjev in da ni nikjer nič? ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> 100% sta najmanj 2 pretepa
<CrazyLemon> pa trije ropi
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma ke
<CrazyLemon> lačn sm
<CrazyLemon> en hamburger bi pasal
<bogdanov> tis
<bogdanov> skoz lacn
<bogdanov> kok mas
<bogdanov> 100kg
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> okrog 80
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> crazyman
<CrazyLemon> lačn !
<bogdanov> lacn si ful drugacn, pojej snikers! :))
<CrazyLemon> jebeš snickers
<CrazyLemon> saks
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> cevapi.ca
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> uff
<CrazyLemon> eni čevapi iz nimisa
<CrazyLemon> bi pasali k tebi Å¡amar
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://izklop.com/link_enc.php?id=70408
<bogdanov> lol
<Seniorita> Izklop | preusmeritev: Najbolj ponesre�eni �portni avtomobili
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-17
<nafisa> i like big boobs
<CrazyLemon> lula mi se..
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> te pa idi lulat
<nafisa> ko js ne bom pucala za tebo
<CrazyLemon> seveda boš!
<bogdanov> odoh
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> LAKU NOC SVIMA
<CrazyLemon> PEJT BUSANC
<CrazyLemon> PEJT V BOSNO PA NE VRACAJ SE
<bogdanov> AJDE HRVOJE
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<nafisa> nočko, bogdanov :*
<nafisa> nočko, bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> :*******
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, si se nalulal?
<CrazyLemon> sm
<nafisa> reč, da si use trofu
<nafisa> ko ne mislim pucat
<CrazyLemon> veš da
<nafisa> wiiiihaaaaaaa
<nafisa> tidam tidam tidam
<CrazyLemon> mmmm burger
<nafisa> mmm ... grem po kebab
<nafisa> vidiš
<CrazyLemon> bjač
<nafisa> je kolega reko, da nism mumilarka
<CrazyLemon> seveda si..maš polno škatlo mumil..torej si mumilarka :D
<nafisa> niiiiiiissssssssmmmmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> bla bla bla!
<nafisa> nissssssssssssmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> sam mumilarji uporabljajo več S-jev pa M-jev v eni besedi :(
<nafisa> pol pa nism mumilar :D
<nafisa> m-ev je več
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> 12 s-jev
<CrazyLemon> pa != kot
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> kaj ni kot?
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam :'(
<CrazyLemon> samo mumilarka tega ne Å¡teka :S
<nafisa> neeeeeeeee
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ne tega delatz
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> pliz, dont du dis
<nafisa> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nafisa> tnx to god ...
<upd> mmm pekoči kebap jaoo
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<upd> o jaa :)
<upd> a ga boš mal ? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> grem spat...aurevoir
<upd> ln :)
<nafisa> lahko noč
<nafisa> upd, kaj pa ti?
<nafisa> še nič nisi šel spat?
<upd> nop glih od babe
<upd> ke spat ob ene 3h
<upd> :)
<upd> pa ti
<nafisa> nič
<nafisa> ne morem spat
<upd> hehe :)
<upd> poznamo to ja :)
<nafisa> pol mi pa CrazyLemon pravi, da sm mumilarka :'Å (
<upd> lol :)
<nafisa> a pol si ti tut mumilar?
<upd> muškaraci piju pivo, žena tableta
<upd> žene*
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> tak je to
<nafisa> sam zadnjič so tut uni tabletke papal
<upd> softiči :)
<nafisa> ne samo, ampak tudi
<upd> hehe kaj to
<nafisa> 140 tabletk so popapal
<upd> keri
<upd> kdo ?
<nafisa> tu ko delam ...
<nafisa> smo meli neki izven programa ... privat ...
<nafisa> rosjtni dan
<upd> hehe
<upd> ka to viagre
<upd> :)
<upd> kakšne tableteee
<nafisa> speed
<upd> ah to
<upd> brezveze
<upd> :)
<nafisa> so sam trije pari ...
<nafisa> Å¡tile nasajal
<nafisa> pa vsak posebi ...
<upd> mozahisti :)
<nafisa> kwa je pa to?
<upd> ma "sado-mazo"
<nafisa> mazohisti pol
<marko-_-> wazaaaaaaa
<marko-_-> MADERFAKERS
<marko-_-> upd, prijatelj
<upd> mazohisti ja :)
<marko-_-> imam eno zelo veliko prošnjo
<marko-_-> ki bi tebi, verjetno odvzela 20-30 minut časa
<upd> ne vem kdaj sem to besedo nazadnje uporabil hehe ;)
<upd> povej sine
<marko-_-> ampak bi ti bil hvaležen in plačal bi ti pivičko
<upd> no povej že kaj bi rad :)
<marko-_-> a bi mi lahko v c# naredil nek program, ki bi pač simuliral bankomat (nek simple GUI), pa neko bazo z tremi uporabniki pa pol če ti pravilno vneseš pin vidiš kolko keša maš, če hočeš dol dvignit itd... pač da je z bazo povezano
<upd> do kdaj rabiš ?
<marko-_-> profesorju pri praksi se je spipalo nekaj pa je dal to za projektno, če prav v C# sploh nismo delali lol in jaz mam zdaj toliko dela pri drugih predmeti da enostavno ne morem se začet učit c#
<marko-_-> ma mislim da bi danes moral predstavljat al lahko tudi v sredo :D
<marko-_-> pač v sredo če bi lahko mi poslal
<nafisa> ti si pa zgodn
<nafisa> mi smo mogl za projektno oddat približno nalogo za novo leto
<marko-_-> upd, a bi Å¡lo?
<upd> mja bom naredil čez 10h, ker trenutno nimam windows
<marko-_-> ej super, res hvala
<nafisa> upd, pa ti si zlat
<upd> marko-_-,  kaj to pomeni da je z bazo povezano, jaz kr v program vključim 3 človečke pa je
<marko-_-> ma moremo naredit da je z bazo povezano
<upd> al pa kak zunanji .conf fajl kjer jih lahko dodajaš, al pa v nastavitvah da je
<marko-_-> pač da maš neko bazo v sql narejeno
<upd> al prov baza..
<upd> aja
<upd> :)
<marko-_-> ja
<upd> sql ne znam :)
<marko-_-> uh :s
<marko-_-> jeba
<upd> uf :)
<upd> da
<nafisa> saj ni tako težko ... select from ...
<nafisa> pol pa vklučuješ pogoje
<upd> lahko pa ti narediš bazo pa poveš kako se bere iz nje
<upd> pa jaz naredim socket ki se poveže na nek ip, in pol tako kot je rekla nafisa ..
<marko-_-> ma jaz tudi ne znam v sqlu delat
<nafisa> marko-_-, ne znaš?
<nafisa> uh, jst pa zelo slabo
<nafisa> sicer sem vaje nrdila ...
<nafisa> sam lani
<upd> marko-_-,  a vam je dal, dostop do baze ? sql. kako nj jest iz mysql baze berem, če morš vedit id al neki pač da lahko preveri ime pa pin
<marko-_-> glej, pač neka baza more bit recimo tsql ko je za c# upd pa pol neki na simple, sej program bi mel samo za vnest pin, pa vneseš pa če je pravilen ti pač pokaže uporabnikovo stanje, lahko dvigneš denar, preneseš denar na drugega uporabnika... pa t je to
<marko-_-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transact-SQL
<Seniorita> Transact-SQL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> oh ja :)
<upd> kaj pa če bi ti usaj sql bazo postavil
<upd> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.data.sqlclient.sqlcommand.aspx tole ne zgleda neki prezakomplicirano
<upd> prezahtevno*
<upd> :P
<upd> marko-_-, ta program bo pol pognal v Å¡oli al kako ?
<marko-_-> da
<upd> al rabiš samo source
<marko-_-> pač, moral bi mu pokazat program
<marko-_-> rekel je da naj bo instalacija + vse
<marko-_-> pač, standardno
<marko-_-> drugače pa bi source tudi rabil
<upd> ker kako če jaz neki definiram kako prebere iz baze npr. pin in ga preveri, če pa ne vem kako je ime polja v bazi ko bom imel profesor
<upd> edin če bo vsakič bazo naredil
<upd> aja še install še 2h več dela super :d
<upd> marko-_-, a ma windows 7 profesor al xp ?
<marko-_-> XP
<marko-_-> drugače pa, bazo bi pač sabo vzel al nekaj
<marko-_-> ne vem kako funkcionira to
<marko-_-> verjetno je tako mislil
<marko-_-> glej, on nima pojma o tem, tak da pomoč pri njemu lahko pozabim
<upd> ah ja to si ti dobil za nalogo ? :)
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> saj sem ti rekel:D
<upd> al končno al karkoli, ne more ti dat neki kar niste delal :)
<marko-_-> haha ne poznaš te šole. to je dobesedno texas, ta profesor sploh ni kvalificiran za to službo
<marko-_-> drug profesor recimo sploh ni profesor in ga majo zaposlenega kot "asista", ampak opravlja delo profesorja
<marko-_-> pač, profesorji niso kvalificirani za te tehniške predmete
<upd> jah simpl pol spišem mu virus :)
<upd> am to neki čudn si napisal
<upd> v sredo boš predstavil to ?
<upd> se pravi ti morem dons poslat
<upd> bom pol pozneje če se mi bo dal.. ker morm najprej win namestit pa vse programe itd..
<upd> http://www.openoffice.org/product/base.html pa tole za bazo naredit pa je..
<Seniorita> Base
<upd> pa če na xp nima sp3 lohk pozabi da mu bo program delal.
<upd> marko-_-,  uglavnem, bom naredil če bom lahko, če pa ne bom bo pa po tvoji krivdi ker se spomneš 24h prej. zdej grem pa spat ln.
<BigWhale> FP!
<nafisa> BigWhale, FP???
<BigWhale> First Post :>
<nafisa> ok, ne štekam, sam ko ti to rečeš, je zihr dobr
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Slobo: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutrčk ;)
<nafisa> jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> jutro nafi ;)
<nafisa> kaj mežikaš?
<nafisa> si Å¡e zaspana?
<sasa84> zdej sem kul ;)
<nafisa> ok :D
<nafisa> js si bom pa kavo skuhala zdajle
<nafisa> mogoče jo bom končno bolj redno začela pit
<nafisa> bom vsaj vsako jutro nekaj toplega zaužila
<sasa84> jaz sem jo že...bom pa še kakšno ;)
<sasa84> men fotr vsako jutro kofe skuha :)
<nafisa> o, lepo
<nafisa> moj fotr pa mt tud vsak jutr kuhata kufe ... sam ... kaj ko pravega ni Å¡ans, da pijem ... samo instant pa mild mora bit
<LorD_DDooM> No, pa gremo počasi proti Maximarketu :)
<nafisa> a ti tud greš?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Tupkuntu: Namestitev programa za kemijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4956/new/posts/
<sasa84> kaj pa je pr maxiju?
<nafisa> neka promocija odprtokodnih programov
<_slax0r_> ohaider
<_slax0r_> obvlada tukaj kdo php in mysql?
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> huh ... obvladam ne nič od tega :D
<_slax0r_> crap :/
<nafisa> sam par osnov od obojega poznam
<nafisa> mogoče kaj fantje vedo
<_slax0r_> ok, pa probajmo :)
<nafisa> njih vpraš
<nafisa> pingej kanal :D
<_slax0r_> mam en kontaktni obrazec katerega potem shranjujem z php v mysql
<_slax0r_> problem so sumniki
<_slax0r_> š in ž delata
<_slax0r_> ostali ne
<nafisa> vidim, da imaš problem s šumniki nasplošno :D
<_slax0r_> baza je v utf8 charsetu in collate utf8_general_ci
<_slax0r_> ja, tudi tukaj..
<_slax0r_> v glavnem, sh in zh delata, ostali ne
<_slax0r_> probal sem ze vse
<_slax0r_> mb_internal_encoding
<sasa84> a tud če tam štimaš?
<_slax0r_> utf8_encode/utf_decode
<nafisa> to se men dogaja na kupid chat programu ... ž š delata ok ... pa đ ... ostalo pa ne
<_slax0r_> mislim pa da je nek locale celoten na ubuntu server zjeban
<_slax0r_> sicer mam nastavlen na sl_SI.UTF-8
<_slax0r_> ampak mi niti v konzoli ne prepoznava the sumnikov kot bi trebalo
<nafisa> nimam pojma ... sorry ...
<sasa84> mogoče Grega ve kej več o tem
<sasa84> al pa pošl vprašanje na ubuntu.si forum
<nafisa> aja, kwa se je zadnč zgodil ... sem šla na enem drugem serverju na mintov kanal ... pol pa sem jim mogla razlagat, kaj morjo v terminal pisat, da se naredi ne vem že več, kaj ... nikol si nisem mislila, da bom jst mogla kdaj komu okol tega pomagat :D hahaha ... no, pol sem vidla, da so bli tam eni 16-19 letni muloti ... pa mi je že blo malo bolj jasno
<nafisa> lej jih, lej jih ... eni so se zbudli
<napsy> sveda
<_slax0r_> hi
<_slax0r_> napsy ti bos mogoce vedu
<_slax0r_> sam da dam v pastebin da ne bom vse se enkrat pisu
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<_slax0r_> http://pastebin.com/XnH57twN
<Seniorita> <_slax0r_> mam en kontaktni obrazec katerega potem shranjujem z php v mysql  <_s - Pastebin.com
<napsy> moment
<nafisa> dobro jutro vsem, ki so se pridružili zdajle
<napsy> prvo kar bi naredu je zamenju bazo
<napsy> mysql malo suxa
<napsy> drugo pa ne vem kok to resit
<_slax0r_> bo mal tezje menjat bazo...
<nafisa> tak ... moj je šel na malco ... zdaj pa lahko tuki monologe pišem :D
<napsy> kaj ze ti delas?
<andrejz> jaz pa sem par ubuntu cd-jev zapekel za potalat
<napsy> to bi lahka eno akcijo nrdil
<napsy> 50 cd-jev natisnemo
<napsy> pa se s fri zmenmo da bi delil v avli
<nafisa> napsy, koga si vprašal, kaj dela?
<napsy> tebe
<andrejz> če jih pa kje ne rabmo talat je pa to na fri.-ju
<nafisa> ni za na javno :D
<napsy> andrejz: mislis?
<andrejz> po moje ravno tam večina že ve za ubuntu in kogar je zanimalo, ga je že probal
<napsy> pol pa na fdv
<napsy> :)
<nafisa> na upravno :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<andrejz> Cd-je daš unim, ki A) ne vejo, da ubuntu obstaja
<andrejz> B) si ne znajo CD-ja zapečet
<nafisa> jst ga pa znam pa si ga ne morem :P
<nafisa> pa nuca mi tud ne :D
<bobe__> dan dan
<bobe__> ajde k maxiju, kdor ma cajt
<bobe__> zabava se začenja :)
<nafisa> a si tam?
<nafisa> bobe__, ???
<bobe__> jp
<bobe__> andrejZ pride zdej zdej
<bobe__> cdje talat
<nafisa> JE REKU, DA JIH JE 50 ZAPEKU, JA
<nafisa> ups, capsi
<nafisa> saj jst bi tud prišla
<nafisa> sam mal kasnej
<bobe__> kul
<bobe__> http://aufbix.org/~r/pok2011/aaa170520111178.jpg
<nafisa> boš skos tam, bobe__ ???
<bobe__> plan mam do 12, ampak če bo ratalo, bom dlje
<nafisa> kak je lepiiiii
<nafisa> aja ... jst sem mislila prit nekej čez 13h
<nafisa> da andrejz-a ujamem
<napsy> bobe__: kje je to?
<bobe__> pr Maxiju
<bobe__> pr parlamentu
<napsy> aha
<bobe__> zraven parkinga
<napsy> do kdaj pa bos tam
<napsy> tam kje blizu parme?
<bobe__> do 17 traja
<nafisa> lih je povedu
<nafisa> hahahaha
<bobe__> jst bom do 12 al pa Å¡e mal
<bobe__> :)
<nafisa> andrejz, ti boš do 13.30?
<andrejz> do 14.15
<nafisa> hudo
<nafisa> Å¡e bolje
<bobe__> andrejz: a Å¡e nis Å¡ou z neta? ;)
<nafisa> pol vas pridem pogledat
<andrejz> eno meritev moram Å¡e probat
<bobe__> dej kakmu vajencu ;)
<nafisa> andrejz, a to si dal 10.04 na CDje, ne?
<andrejz> ne 11.04 pa 10.10
<nafisa> aja, pol pa fajn
<nafisa> ej, a daš slučajno še na kak usb 10.10?
<nafisa> ne executable?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<nafisa> da si dam na moj komp ... ker si bom nrdila na novo ... zdaj sem dol potegnla 11.04 pa je polom na mojem kompeku ... vsaj kar se tiče liveUSB
<nafisa> al pa prnesem cross kabl :D
<andrejz> nimam USB-jev za talat :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a boš mel komp s sabo?
<andrejz> 2
<bobe__> http://bou.si/pic/batch/veliki_pok
<bobe__> slikes piknika
<nafisa> pol lahko jst USB prnesem?
<andrejz> a je kdo slikal
<andrejz> Å¡ur de
<bobe__> idioterna je sliku
<nafisa> hahaha, kak si, andrejz
<nafisa> lol
<andrejz> zajeban
<nafisa> aha :D
<nafisa> nikjer nobene ženske ne vidm?
<nafisa> so vam pobegnle?
<andrejz> hja, one so fotkale
<bobe__> je pobegnila enkrat vmes, ja :)
<andrejz> ena je bila simbolično
<nafisa> a clo ena ženska je bla?
<andrejz> :
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> jst sem pa spala ko klada, ej
<nafisa> 84 ur sem bla pokonc
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> ok grem jaz
<nafisa> še dons sem mal čudna
<andrejz> ajde
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> se vidmo
<nafisa> čaw
<nafisa> pa mej telefon zraven sebe, če se spet zgubim :D
<_slax0r_> ok
<_slax0r_> mental note
<_slax0r_> v mysql ni dovolj ce spremenis collation tabele
<_slax0r_> treba je se alterat collation stolpca
<CrazyLemon> Brain out of memory exception.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<_slax0r_> Abort/Retry/Ignore?
<CrazyLemon> http://bou.si/pic/batch/veliki_pok?f=picnic_6.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pa tale car :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> kdo pa je to, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> a nism js to ravno prašal?????
<CrazyLemon> mumilarka :S
<nafisa> ni vprašaja
<nafisa> dej nehiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> CrazyLemon je pujs!
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ lahk delim to povezavo ? :)
<bobe__> ma sevede, sej je opensource :)
<CrazyLemon> kul..tnx
<bobe__> to je en iz kiberpipe, imena pa ne vem. to ponavadi pozabim v 2 sec
<nafisa> a nau Å¡e zdaj kao en release party?
<bobe__> a za 11.05? ;)
<nafisa> 05 pa ne
<bobe__> jah 04 bo že hmal pase
<nafisa> a pol bo pa 05?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ti boš tam še ene pol ure, ne?
<bobe__> bom ja
<nafisa> do takrat me Å¡e ne bo
<nafisa> sem upala, da bom kerga spoznala od tule, da kdaj čvekam z njim
<bobe__> no tle bom, dokler mi bo čas dopuščal
<bobe__> jej, minister Kantar prihaja
<nafisa> ok, andrejza zdej poznam pa bigija :D
<nafisa> pobit ministre :D
<bobe__> eh, pozna openoffice, ker so ga kao sofinancirali ...
<bobe__> bučke
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> kresnt prek buče 1x pa je
<bobe__> :D
<bobe__> brrrrrrr, naslednjič se mormo zagrebst za stojnico na soncu
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ a ti si pri maxiju? :)
<bobe__> jp
<bobe__> jst in tux
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa reklamiraš? :D
<bobe__> ma norce brijem iz sebe :)
<CrazyLemon> no razn očitnega :D
<bobe__> ja uradno lugos + fsfe piše na stojnici
<CrazyLemon> a lugos..pa ne mi reč da si tudi v lugos odboru ?
<bobe__> trenutno sam član :)
<bobe__> andrejz je tud tle in je član lugosa
<CrazyLemon> no sej se mi je zdel da no way da je kak član odbora lugosa alive...kok sm slišal je to sam en mit - lugos odbor :))
<bobe__> :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je itak povsod
<nafisa> hahaha
<bobe__> ni mit
<bobe__> feniks, ki vstaja iz pepela :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ a ne bi raj pršu k nam..mi mamo lepe majčke..pa maile!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bobe__> pa sej zdej bomo vsi mi eno
<bobe__> :)
<andrejz> @Crazy: jaz sem slišal da je mit da so admini pa moderatorji ubuntu.si aktivnni (z izjemo andrejz seveda)
<nafisa> tooooooooooooo
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je bl svoh moderator
<CrazyLemon> in ja res je mit...mit katerega sm js začel širit !
<CrazyLemon> ampak pssst
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> dej ... onemogoč mu, da bi pisal kle v topic
<nafisa> včer je tud hotu neki gor prpopat
<nafisa> zanč je pa napsy pol spreminju ...
<napsy> a?
<napsy> aja, topic
<CrazyLemon> napsy ma pust jo..na mumilih je
<nafisa> ti si topic spremenu, ko je CrazyLemon eno mojo izjavo gor nalimu, ne?
<napsy> mhm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev programa za kemijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4956/new/posts/
<napsy> Č=
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy če ti je dougčas lahk greš pred maxi mal andreju z. težit :D
<nafisa> saj bom jst šla andreju težit
<CrazyLemon> ti si na mumilih..se boš zgubila 3x do maxija
<CrazyLemon> nč...fax calling.......l8r
<nafisa> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nafisa> ej, jst te bom popraskala, če te kdaj vidim
 * CrazyLemon runs
<nafisa> kr bejž, ja
<nafisa> jst nism na nobenih mumilih!
<andrejz> a lahko kdo kakšen CD prnese
<andrejz> men jih je že zmanjkalo
<andrejz> v 15 minutah so mi vseh 6 CD-jev z 11.04 pobral
<andrejz> samo Å¡e 10.10 je ostal
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> mislim, da nimam tukej praznih
<nafisa> mam pr kolegu v kleti :s
<napsy> CrazyLemon: bi sel sam ne vem ce mi bo dans uspel ker grem na roznik :)
<nafisa> saj to je skor pod rožnikom
<napsy> skor
<nafisa> kaj je to linux? kak program? :D ROFLMAO
<nafisa> bobe__, kwa zdej?
<nafisa> si že doma?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Slobo: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<bobe__> ma andrejz se je tle važu z enim live cdjem pa mi je zaplenu leptopa ...
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa>  Vsi obiskovalci info točke Varni na internetu bodo prejeli tudi zobno ščetko. Morda se sliši nenavadno, vendar želimo vzpodbuditi k premisleku o varnem geslu, saj je vaše geslo kot zobna ščetka – nikomur je ne posojamo in redno jo menjamo!
<nafisa> loooooooool
<bobe__> je pa že vs ecdje z 11.04 potalu
<nafisa> je povedu, ja
<bobe__> plidn
<nafisa> sam jst nimam nič praznih CDjev pr seb ...
<nafisa> edino, da jih grem po poti kupit
<bobe__> kiberpipa bajre prnese
<nafisa> aja, pol pa ql
<bobe__> ti sam prid, ne rabš nč nost  :)
<nafisa> hehehe
<nafisa> kolk časa boš še tam?
<bobe__> pojma nimam. zdej jem pico
<nafisa> hahaha
<bobe__> pa je fajn
<nafisa> dober tek
<bobe__> hvala
<nafisa> čakam, da mi moj odgovori, da grem pol proti vam dol v center ...
<nafisa> ej, bobe__ ... a je tam kak prostodostopn acc.point?
<bobe__> jp
<bobe__> http://aufbix.org/~r/pok2011/bbb170520111179.jpg
<nafisa> haha, andrej :D
<nafisa> kaj je tako vneto razlagal? :D
<nafisa> wiiiiiii
<nafisa> lahko grem
<nafisa> ok ... bobe__ ... počak na mene!
<nafisa> pridem zdajle
<nafisa> čaw baw
<bobe__> ajde
<miha> a boste varno internetal? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Namestitev programa za kemijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4956/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Namestitev programa za kemijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4956/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Tupkuntu: Namestitev programa za kemijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4956/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev programa za kemijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4956/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> a si na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<nafisa> jst pa pred maxijem
<CrazyMelon> lies
<nafisa> andrejz-a mam kle
<nafisa> lih neki razlaga :d
<miha> :D
<miha> slike!
<CrazyMelon> +1!
<nafisa> neeeeeeeee
<nafisa> nočem
<nafisa> veter piha
<nafisa> tako da ...
<miha> si kej skuštrana?
<nafisa> miha, prid pa me boš lahko gledal :D
<miha> :D
<CrazyMelon> andrejz a je res nafisa prinesla s sabo igrace????
<CrazyMelon> :S
<andrejz> ja v torbi ma
<nafisa> kwaaaa???????
<CrazyMelon> ojej
<nafisa> kaj ojej???
<nafisa> sajkoooo
<sajko> wasn't me
<nafisa> ja, kdo se je pa prjavu?
<nafisa> tvoj talev ego?
<BigWhale> kwa se dogaja pr maximarketu?
<nafisa> BigWhale, kje se da kupit plišastega pingota?
<BigWhale> no idea
<BigWhale> amazon?
<BigWhale> canonical shop?
<sajko> moj talev ego je afk, tko da je bil kvečjem nintendov palec
<nafisa> kwa dogaja?
<nafisa> folk mimo hodi
<nafisa> pa mal sprašuje
<nafisa> pa eni znanki sva lih uturila CD
<sajko> a kkšne majce talate, pridem iskat :D
<CrazyMelon> po moje se andrejz ni spomnu na majice :)
<andrejz> majice so
<miha> kje sO'
<miha> :)
<andrejz> nismo mi CL da samo po ircu nekaj govorimo
<sajko> :)
<andrejz> tle pol metra od mene stran
<sajko> nared fotko majce kako paše nafisi, da vidm če se splača guzvat urco pa pol do centra :D
<CrazyMelon> +1
<miha> +3
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: edino prav da niste sam na ircu pa govorite tja v tri dni :)
<BigWhale> nafisa, jest sem spraseval kaj je zaen event :)
<CrazyMelon> BigWhale: mah en folk tam stoji pri stojnicah
<CrazyMelon> pa se pogovarja z mimoidočim folkom
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> na FB mojem poglej
<sajko> če bo nafisa topless bo ubuntu.si dobil krneki novih userjev :D
<nafisa> https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.varninainternetu.si%2F2011%2Finfo-tocka-varni-na-internetu-pred-maximarketom%2F&h=6e22e
<Seniorita> Zapuščam Facebook... | Facebook
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> v glavnem varnost na internetu
<nafisa> bla bla bla
<CrazyMelon> ah so!
<BigWhale> andrejz, dejte kako fotko narest
<BigWhale> andrejz, pol lahko jest na planet ubuntu kej napisem
<nafisa> andrejz ima delo
<BigWhale> pa dobr no.. en bo ze eno fotko prtisnu
<BigWhale> al pa dve
<nafisa> mene nau
<nafisa> :D
<sajko> sej bodo kkšni kitajčki pršli parlament fotkat pa nej en prtisne fotko ali dve :D
<BigWhale> FOTKO!
<BigWhale> bemti
<andrejz> pridte pa pofotkajte
<BigWhale> andrejz, jest sem mal predelc zal
<andrejz> jaz mam samo mobitel žal
<BigWhale> a je kdo od kiberpipe tam? al pa od lugosa?
<CrazyMelon> fotke
<CrazyMelon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/si-predstavljate-zivljenje-brez-medmrezja/257696
<Seniorita> Si predstavljate življenje brez medmrežja? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> bobe je famous! :D
<nafisa> fotkala sem andrejza :D
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/36912_5lrls
<Seniorita> 2011-05-17-145211.jpg
<CrazyMelon> no nafisa da vidmo fotko
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/36912_5lrls
<Seniorita> 2011-05-17-145211.jpg
<CrazyMelon> u jebemti..tole pa je close shot
<CrazyMelon> :))
<BigWhale> ja tle se nic ne vid no
<BigWhale> fer christ's sake!
<nafisa> sam jamrate, pizda
<BigWhale> http://www.hockeydrunk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/double_facepalm.jpg
<BigWhale> this
<BigWhale> ce bi bla vsaj pizda...
<CrazyMelon> haha
<BigWhale> bze
<BigWhale> grem u vrtec
<BigWhale> so bl pametni tam! :P
<CrazyMelon> js pa v windows
<BigWhale> fajn bi blo da se na sliki vidi wide area pa kak pingvin pa kak ubuntu logo
<nafisa> saj je že ena slika, no
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/36912_5lrls
<Seniorita> 2011-05-17-145211.jpg
<nafisa> ahm, napačna
<nafisa> http://aufbix.org/~r/pok2011/bbb170520111179.jpg
<nafisa> tole je
<nafisa> a ni ok?
<BigWhale> jah to prvic vidim
<BigWhale> ta je boljs
<BigWhale> se ubuntu logo!
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/36913_qn6mt/2011-05-17-150931.jpg
<nafisa> ajde, mejte se
<nafisa> čaw čaw
<CrazyMelon> zeh!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Linux podpora za tipkovnico z trackball  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4787/new/posts/
<sasa84> jow
<sasa84> uuu, limona je na faxu ;)
<sasa84> ups, melona
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, dobro jutro ;)
<CrazyMelon> jutro!
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> a mogoče kdo ve, kako popravt meni v Thunderbirdu ?
<CrazyMelon> a ze ste spakiral
<bogdanov> http://www.elektron.si/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1202
<Seniorita> www.elektron.si :: Poglej temo - Wifi antenske inovacije - oz. Spajky-jevi zbrani posti :-)
<bogdanov> zanimivo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyMelon> jp
<CrazyMelon> skoda k ni vec wlan foruma
<CrazyMelon> to nemores. verjet
<CrazyMelon> dva routerja oddajata na enakem kanalu
<CrazyMelon> fri my ass
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> v stavbi pa sta se 2 druga routerja nista od fri pa tudi na 11kanalu
<bogdanov> owni use
<bogdanov> crazy
<Sky[x]> crazy here ?=
<CrazyMelon> njet ;)
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<CrazyMelon> kaj te matra sky
<nafisa> tako ... pa sem doma
<miha> :)
<nafisa> kak žulj sem dobila na podplatu :((
<nafisa> pa ne na stojnici
<nafisa> evo, mene na stojnici
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/36913_qn6mt/2011-05-17-150931.jpg
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> miha, sem ok?
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> o, bogdanov ... stari ... kje s ti?
<nafisa> sem lepa na slikci? :D
<bogdanov> prelepa
<nafisa> sem vedla, da me je zamenjal za pingvina
<nafisa> grrrr
<Sky[x]> kdo je zdj kle ?
<Sky[x]> crazy ?
<nafisa> ni ga
<nafisa> je na faxu lih dol zletu
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x]> eh
<nafisa> jst nič kriva
<nafisa> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2011/05/17/64789105_i15.jpg
<bogdanov> http://www.sufixo.com/raw/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/beasty-does-linux.jpg
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> buahahahahaha
<nafisa> Varni na internetu pred Maximarketom ... tole se tud smešno sliši ...
<nafisa> varni smo pred maximarketom :D
<LorD_DDooM> A sem jaz prav videl, da so bili oni na stojnici e-Å¡tudij vsi na XP-jih? :)
<Sky[x]> ej kako bi v bashu zapisal
<Sky[x]> 01= moje besedilo
<Sky[x]> da bi dal ime spremenljivki 01 ?
<nafisa> http://www.programmingforums.org/post195191.html
<Seniorita> How to give a variable output name in a shell script inside a for loop - Bash / Shell Scripting
<Sky[x]> to ni to
<nafisa> te pa nea vem
<Sky[x]> nafisa: raj mi povej kako convertam iz
<Sky[x]> 05/05 v 05 May ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: JavaScript PC Emulator, ki lahko poganja Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4957/new/posts/
<nafisa> ne vem ... jst kr v javi Å¡tudiram ... da bi dala switch :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> melončič je prš
<nafisa> evo, Sky[x] ... tu ga maš
<nafisa> andrejz, ne mi rečt, da sta bla na fast foodu na kosilu?
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> kdo je bil na fast food kosilu?
<nafisa> ti?
<CrazyMelon> ta netbeans je fcking slow
<nafisa> a nis reku, da gresta na kosilo?
<andrejz> ja s punco sva Å¡la na kosilo
<andrejz> ni blo fast food :)
<nafisa> sta bla pa kr hitra
<nafisa> ko grem js z mojim al pa s Å¡efom na kosilo ... traja najmanj 2 uri pa pol ... 3 urce ...
<Sky[x]> swašta
<Sky[x]> ./prijava: line 22: 08: value too great for base (error token is "08")
<Sky[x]> ./prijava: line 23: 09: value too great for base (error token is "09")
<Sky[x]> mesec[08]='Aug'
<Sky[x]> mesec[09]='Sep'
<Sky[x]> tole ga maoti čim to zakomentiram je pa ok kr neki :S
<CrazyMelon> probi brez 08 09..ampak sam 8 9
<nafisa> če ima primer 05/05
<andrejz> @nafisa: midva pojeva pa greva in to je to, ne pa neke debate dolge, to lahko doma
<CrazyMelon> pa kaj pol če ima primer 05/05 :)  tudi če je 000055/05550505 lahk dobi iz tega tist kar želi :)
<nafisa> ahjej ... kam je Å¡la vsa romantika ... jst se lahko s Å¡efom tud vse zmenim za Å¡ankom v klubu :D
<nafisa> prehitro drvi čas ... prenatrpano imajo vse ljudje
<CrazyMelon> fckin REST pa java !
<andrejpan> java?
<miha> CrazyMelon: easy
 * miha par let kodiru REST brez da bi vedu da je to REST :D
<CrazyMelon> easy tebi k živiš z javo :D
<CrazyMelon> js pa prvič vidim kaj za vraga je ta REST
<miha> am to je dinamična spletna stran ki servira podatke, običajno glede na URL? :)
<CrazyMelon> kako je že v javi brisanje stavkov v sqlu ?
<miha> pa pogosto v XML :)
<CrazyMelon> executeDelete ?
<miha> execute()
<miha> connection.createStatement().execute...
<CrazyMelon> ah..executeUpdate je samo da je znotraj ("DELETE ... ")
<miha> ne vem preber api :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Jesenican: Težave z nastavitvijo dual boota  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4939/new/posts/
<upd> The children of this directory will have 7 parent directories.
<upd> Brasero can create an image of such a file hierarchy and burn it but the disc may not be readable on all operating systems.
<upd> Note: Such a file hierarchy is known to work on Linux.
<upd> zdej mam pa gumba Never add such file pa always add such file
<upd> kerga dam da bo normalno kopiral
<upd> ??
<upd> aha prvi
<upd> ql hvala
<zdobersek> np.
<CrazyLemon> holy bajesus
<CrazyLemon> "spletni paneli"
<CrazyLemon> w d f
<CrazyLemon> *V katerih spletnih panelih v Sloveniji sodelujete oziroma ste sodelovali?
 * CrazyLemon mal bruhne
<zdobersek> kik
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> @panel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- limitless
<zdobersek> INFINITE
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Cveto> æer
<CrazyLemon> foreverandever!
<CrazyLemon> æer
<Cveto> CrazyLemon iz dalneta?
<Cveto> :)
<CrazyLemon> na dalnetu sm bil..mmmmm......3x v lajfu ?
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to je blo mmmmmm.....5 let nazaj ? :D
<CrazyLemon> več
<Cveto> znan nick mi je
<Cveto> veè kot 7 let nazaj
<Cveto> lol
<CrazyLemon> ma tako znano faco mam
<CrazyLemon> pol je čist možno ja :)
<zdobersek> ∞
<zdobersek> BOOYA
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon fejker
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek car..kok časa si guglal ?? :))
<zdobersek> pol minute
<zdobersek> u221E je unicode char, pol se pa nisem spomnu, kok vneses
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_input
<Seniorita> Unicode input - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> pa sem pokl tle vidu, da moras ctrl+shift drzat in zravn tipkat.
<zdobersek> ql?
<CrazyLemon> alt gr + u ?
<zdobersek> um, ne?
<zdobersek> ↓
<CrazyLemon> ne ni alt gr...fail :(
<zdobersek> tole ven vrze
<zdobersek> iiiihihihihihihi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hockeydrunk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/double_facepalm.jpg
<zdobersek> RokaPalma
<zdobersek> fail.
<zdobersek> ObrazPalma.
<zdobersek> Tak.
<CrazyLemon> rokapalma haha.. 2x obrazpalma
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a ti veš kaj c#-a?
<CrazyLemon> vem tok da ga hejtam!
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa praši upd-ja
<CrazyLemon> on je c# fan
<zdobersek> fuj c#
<marko-_-> ja vem ja samo ga ni gor:D
<zdobersek> zakva sploh c#?
<marko-_-> ker moremo v šoli pač
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bajdec: JavaScript PC Emulator, ki lahko poganja Linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4957/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Cveto> pššt
<bogdanov> ooo
<nafisa> ohjej
<nafisa> Cveto, kdo si pa ti ...
<sasa84> Cveto, ne ti men pšt :P
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov , klanjam se ;)
<sasa84> na hitr sm vas pršla mal prekontrolirat pa d vidm če nafisi uspeva red delat :P
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sploh ne ve kje je
<CrazyLemon> k je čist na mumilih
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon dobro jutro
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> ona itak je mumile szi žlico :D
<Cveto> na kermu serverju sploh sem
<sasa84> freenode?
<CrazyLemon> Cveto na tabelem
<Cveto> resno sprašujem :)
<sasa84> freenode vrjetn :P
<Cveto> ene 10 sem jih joinal pa ne vem veè kater je kateri
<CrazyLemon> če želiš na rdečga pol bi mogu na križišču zavit na levo
<sasa84> Cveto, pa CrazyLemon je moj :P
<Cveto> sej ga ne mislim pecat
<sasa84> ok :P
<Cveto> :)
<sasa84> sam pač povem...k en je 1x že kanal sfalil :P
<CrazyLemon> Cveto ne laž.. k kake mi pišeš na privat..obup  :S
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> nisem v mumiliiiihhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cveto> ah èe hoèem cyberseksat še ne pomeni da...
<Cveto> lol
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne ti nisi v mumilih
<sasa84> nisiii, ampak si na mumiluh!
<sasa84> đankica
<CrazyLemon> mumila so v teb
<sasa84> nafi kao d gre u Å¡iht, u resnic se pa mumila
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> "Å¡iht"
<sasa84> tko kt limona k skoz gobe je :P
<CrazyLemon> gobe so naravne
<sasa84> sej opij tud :P
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam u deželo mižiland pa lahkonoč umiti zboki ipd ;)
<Cveto> celi drogartovci..
<sasa84> zobki
<sasa84> Cveto, to je čist đanki kanal ;)
<bogdanov> hahaž
<CrazyLemon> a z boki greš v postlo?
<Cveto> ja vidim :)
<sasa84> kle kompajlamo mumile, ne pa source :P
<bogdanov> u mumilah je dnar
<Cveto> jst mam neki double mitsubishijev za zdilat
<CrazyLemon> v dnarju pa ni mumil
<sasa84> ja, ne pa u odprti kodi, kr neki :P
<CrazyLemon> ironično mar ne?!?
<sasa84> kle so itak vsi na winows 7 :P
<bogdanov> WINDOWS FTW!
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, u dnarju so mumile če snifaš koko s 500€ bankovcem :P
<sasa84> windows rula!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..še vedno ne snifaš dnar ampak mumila
<CrazyLemon> ker ni mumil v dnarju pol ne snifaš dnarja iz mumil
<CrazyLemon> ampak mumilarski dnar
<sasa84> ampak mumile ostanejo na dnarju :P
<sasa84> mumile so zakon...pa windows tud :P
<CrazyLemon> ti si čist na mumilih in ne veš kaj govoriš
<bogdanov> tocn tko sasa84 ti jim povej
<bogdanov> povej HRVATOM!
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> .exe je zakon pa ntfs in ja...uživam ob fragmentaciji :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov da se nauva zlasala..as slišu mulo??
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> hihi
<bogdanov> hahah
<sasa84> d nebi CrazyLemon , mi slovenci držimo z brati srbi :P
<bogdanov> pa iz mirca lah /run cmd aaa leet windows! :))
<bogdanov> tocn tko sasa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 srbi sploh niso brati..bl sestre
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> pf!
<bogdanov> bol to
<bogdanov> k pa siptarji-hrvati
<bogdanov> :PP
<sasa84> hram sv. save je zuni oblečen iz hotaveljskega marmorja...ne pa s hrvaškega :P
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa si se zlagal..kdaj si ti vidu da hrvat zna narest sladoljed ????
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> mislm...a je zagreb kšno mesto al kwa? selo! beograd ftw!
<sasa84> pa kragujevac :)
<bogdanov> ja valda
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dj bež spat
<CrazyLemon> tečna si
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> ni ni prov fajna je
<CrazyLemon> oženi jo če ti je fajna
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> sm jo ze
<bogdanov> a neves?
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> pf, men lohk sam brat srb kej reče :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<sasa84> brate se posluša :P
<Cveto> lahko noè
<bogdanov> cveto
<bogdanov> laku noc
<sasa84> jst pa bogdanov sva srečno poročena :)
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> Cveto, pa CrazyLemon je moj :P        bogdanov slabo ti to ženiš če ona govori da sm js njen :/      al je to bl  v stilu ti da ženiš a ja da ... hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> cveto, volimo mi tebe kao što voli ćirilica srpski jezik :D
<bogdanov> ;))
<sasa84> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy mors
<bogdanov> mau nade dobit
<bogdanov> ima nade za tebe decko!
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> grem js iskat nado v nadaljevankah..vi ste tečni!
<CrazyLemon> brb
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> zihr žajfnce gleda
<bogdanov> pol pa kdoj sestra
<sasa84> to une Å¡panske
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> srbi gledajo vsaj šeherezado, k je turška :P
<bogdanov> RTV KOSOVAR
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> bogdanov, mal grem pojstlo pogret :P
<sasa84> d boš na toplo pršou a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> (beri: gre prdet pod dekco)
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> sasa84 ok ok pridm ;)
<nafisa> lepo spi ...
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> ti, k varaš
<sasa84> jutr mam Å¡iht pa morm ustat zjutri :P
<nafisa> ženiš se z bogdanovom ...
<sasa84> varam?=
<nafisa> CrazyLemonu pa pihaš na dušo
<nafisa> v mislih varaš!
<sasa84> nafisa, morm...lohk d ga bom Å¡e kdaj rabla :P
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> sam sej veš...ni panike, k ni srb :P
<nafisa> v mislih varaš!
<sasa84> hrvatje so preveč softiči, more bit mal južna kri... ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<nafisa> i like to mov'it mov'it
<sasa84> srb je res tko...muško! ;)
<nafisa> tan ta tan, ta ta ran tan ta ran tan tan tan
<sasa84> joksimović!
<sasa84> ta ta tananana
<nafisa> nikdo ne ljubi ko bosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanac
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> :D lol
<CrazyLemon> nikdo ...hahaha
<sasa84> voljeo me jedan Å¡panaaaaaaccccc
<nafisa> dobr, dobr ...
<nafisa> najboljši so turki
<bogdanov> :)))))
<sasa84> zdej se un nek usaja :P
<nafisa> konc debate
<sasa84> ej, Å¡ele v 15. stoletju al kdaj so se srbi turkov otresl :P
<bogdanov> turki
<sasa84> ne u turkih :P
<bogdanov> so pravoslavci
<bogdanov> glejte
<bogdanov> ZGODOVINO!!!!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> seveda...današnja turčija je bla cvetoča krščanska cerkev ;)
<bogdanov> crazy kaj lolas
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> pol pa...
<nafisa> turki so najboljši fukači! ameeeeeeeennnnnnn
<sasa84> opa
<nafisa> CrazyLemon ... pa da si ne bi spet kaj domišljal ...
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a hrenovka bez ovoja
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte
<nafisa> dej ... Å¡e vsak turk, ko sem bla z njim ...
<nafisa> je mel ogromn komad
<sasa84> se bom preveč vzburla, če bom še kle :P
<bogdanov> haha :)
<nafisa> pa kondicijo, da je "telovadil" vsaj 4-6 ur skupi
<bogdanov> najt ;)
<nafisa> lepo spi, sasa84
<bogdanov> nafisa
<sasa84> pridni bodte, nočko ;)
<nafisa> :) nočko
<bogdanov> valda ce je pa hotu dobit drzavlanstvo!!!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> bogdanov, LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<sasa84> woot!
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> takoj mu ga dam, stari
<nafisa> takoj!
<nafisa> sam ne ... ga ne rabi
<sasa84> nafisa, sam neki... bohnedej d greš delat na kšno javno upravo :P
<sasa84> pol ne bo več slovenščina pogoj :P
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ab sla ti u muslim vero
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> ej ...
<nafisa> pa lih upravo Å¡tudiram!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj pa misliš da se je nafisa vpisala na upravno?
<nafisa> ok, upravno informatiko
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> na konc bomo mel same neke slovence k ne bodo znal nč povedat, mel bodo sam 30+
<nafisa> ej!
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> to pa ne dovolim
<nafisa> halo???
<nafisa> slovenščina, kjer je zakonsko zahtevana pa pika
<bogdanov> grem gledat film
<sasa84> pa 30+
<nafisa> Å¡e cigani naj znajo slovensko!
<bogdanov> NAJRAJ VS MAM :****
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> bbl
<sasa84> oooo
<nafisa> al pa naj prevajalca s sabo pripeljejo!
<sasa84> bogdanov, kok si srčkast :P
<nafisa> bogdanov, lepo glej film
<sasa84> vi lav ju tuu :***
<nafisa> mwa :*
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva tej sram
<nafisa> ž tem
<nafisa> ;:D
<bogdanov> haha ajj ;))
<sasa84> sej, CrazyLemon ti bo zdej sms poslou pa lupčka dal...
<sasa84> mal je bl zadržan fant
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, Å¡e tebi enega :*
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> nč, nočka ;)
<nafisa> lej, ko je kar tiho zdajl
<nafisa> e
<nafisa> ko mu je nerodno
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> Sky[x], a še teb enga lupčka?
<nafisa> njemu tud nerodno :D hahaha
<Sky[x]> ne hvala
<nafisa> sem vedla, da njemu tud nerodno :D
<nafisa> tuc tuc tuc tuc tarara tuc tuc tuc tuc
<miha> :D
<miha> :* nafisi in saski :)
<nafisa> saška je že spančkat šla
<miha> ok
<miha> spregledu :)
<Sky[x]> frige ! :)
<nafisa> kuga pa je to?
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/zasvojeni-s-kolesarjenjem.html
<Seniorita> Zasvojeni s kolesarjenjem - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> hah..tuki se pa js vozim :D
<nafisa> zasvojencccccccc!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> naah..nisem (Å¡e)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ja pa si
<CrazyLemon> js naredim cca. 600km na leto
<CrazyLemon> oz. lani sm naredu 600
<nafisa> pol pa mene obtožuješ, ko sem z vodo samo zasvojena!
<CrazyLemon> leto sm že 250km
<CrazyLemon> letos bo prvič tisočica padla :)
<nafisa> saj lepo to slišat
<CrazyLemon> ne govorim o gramih nafisa ..sam tok da veš
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> o kilometrih, ja
<nafisa> take dolge špure snifaš?
<nafisa> :o
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna pač zna
<CrazyLemon> kdor ne zna jemlje speed
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> saj sm ga sam 1x ... jebote
<miha> !google efedrin
<Seniorita> Efedrin :: DROGE? POMOČ! :: MedOverNet (stran: 1) http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?15,542812
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> to ti men?
<miha> jst crazyu predlagam... speed ni kul za Å¡port :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> haha ... CrazyLemon ... ti tud na speed-u? :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seveda
<CrazyLemon> v povprečju je moj speed cca. 18km/h
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<nafisa> tok hitr ga vlečeš? :o
<CrazyLemon> jp..kok hitr ga ti vlečeš? :>
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> zdej pa ne vem, o čem govoriva ... a o moškem spolnem organu al ...???
<CrazyLemon> preklet U1
<CrazyLemon> spet melje
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/32366_opaki/pingo_Arg2.jpg
<nafisa> a da kter na tegale pingota gor ubuntu znak?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/32367_z79em/pingo_Arg3.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo
<nafisa> mela bi
<nafisa> ah, saj bom pa kolegu rekla ... :(
<CrazyLemon> reci :D
<nafisa> sem mu glih
<nafisa> sam sem ga zmotla, ko se z deklinami pogovarja
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaa
<nafisa> ne gčedaš filma?
<bogdanov> ze konc
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> a tak
<CrazyLemon> http://www.navytimes.com/news/2011/05/ap-raiders-knew-mission-a-one-shot-deal-051711/
<Seniorita> Sources: Raiders knew mission a one-shot deal - Navy News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Navy Times
<nafisa> a ma kdo kak ubuntu logo, ko je samo znakec ... brez beline oz barve v ozadju?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ubuntu logo
<CrazyLemon> al ubuntu.si logo ?
<nafisa> ubuntu samo
<CrazyLemon> nope :D
<nafisa> a ubuntu.si pa maš?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> pošlješ?
<nafisa> pliz?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuone.com/p/IDh/
<nafisa> nice
<nafisa> tny
<nafisa> tnx*
<bogdanov> crazy movie man?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov limitless
<bogdanov> r5
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> r5 = dvd :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ze kej ves
<bogdanov> aje bug ze odstranjen
<bogdanov> un ubuntu  . . . . .
<CrazyLemon> kateri ?
<bogdanov> mah un sj ves
<bogdanov> kj spacana scea
<bogdanov> scena*
<CrazyLemon> plymouth ?
<CrazyLemon> sj sm ti skopiral fix..kaj si spet tečn :D
<bogdanov> jah tko
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-18
<bogdanov> TUGAAAAAAAAAAA
<nafisa> hehe
<bogdanov> nafisa pridm u lj greva u simplon bar
<bogdanov> na relaxacijo
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> čak ... simplon ... vem, da sem full velikokrat mimo šla
<nafisa> pa pozabla, kje to je
<bogdanov> http://www.itis.si/SIMPLON-BAR-DRITON-TAIRI?6145592
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> SIMPLON BAR DRITON TAIRI S.P. Ljubljana - TIS
<bogdanov> pod
<bogdanov> tunelam
<bogdanov> zelezniske
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> Å¡e dons sem mimo Å¡la :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> Å ifra dela: STUD-9261
<bogdanov> Podrocje dela: LJUBLJANA-OBMOCJE LPP
<bogdanov> Spol: Ženski
<bogdanov> Status: Å tudent/Dijak
<bogdanov> Å tevilo: 1
<bogdanov> Delo: STREŽBA: SIMPLON BAR DRITON TAIRI S.P.
<bogdanov> Placilo: 4 €/H DALJE
<bogdanov> Zacetek dela: 3.2.2011
<bogdanov> Trajanje: DLJE CASA
<nafisa> mc ben je v podhodu tud 24/7 odprt
<bogdanov> Kontakt: e-Å tudentski Servis: 041599332
<bogdanov> G.TONI
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<bogdanov> kvaje to mc ben
<bogdanov> tud local
<bogdanov> lokal*
<nafisa> prej se je imenoval burek :D
<nafisa> zdej pa so preimenoval
<bogdanov> lool
<nafisa> majo hamburgerje, bureke, koščke pice, čevape ...
<nafisa> pleskavce
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> toje
<nafisa> hotdoge
<bogdanov> zravn
<bogdanov> simplona
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> sipciiiiiii
<bogdanov> togheter 4 ever
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ej, čist vsi uni tam noter so me že pecali
<CrazyLemon> huda!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<nafisa> kaj je hudo?
<CrazyLemon> burek hamburger etc.
<CrazyLemon> kaj le????
<nafisa> a prideš, CrazyLemon ???
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> voli hamburger
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> i ja
<nafisa> ko bi te lahko vsaj zmasiral mal lahko zjutraj
<nafisa> ja itaq ... nategnu bi me rad
<bogdanov> aj to spet
<bogdanov> un
<bogdanov> kb te maziv
<bogdanov> HAHHA
<nafisa> ma, vsi me neki dons napadajo
<bogdanov> rec jim da nj se umirijo ce nocjo reketa
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ovčka je pršla :D
<bogdanov> http://www.siol.net/tv-spored.aspx?val=4627573&flag=6ntlhmlopecgableauuoa
<bogdanov> lol
<Seniorita> TV Spored - SiOL.net
<bogdanov> oldschool
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> Prerokba (The Omen)
<bogdanov> Film / Grozljivka, ZDA 1976, IMDB ocena: 7.6
<nafisa> hvala za nasvet
<nafisa> zdejle sem gledala, kako naj ženska uresniči popoln zločin
<nafisa> pač ... kako se brez kazni znebi svojega moža
<nafisa> dons me na enem chatu vsi po vrsti sprašujejo, če sem medicinska sestra
<nafisa> halooo???
<CrazyLemon> haaaaaloooooooo?!?!
<nafisa> kwa je?
<CrazyLemon> nč!
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<bogdanov> OMENNNNNNNN
<nafisa> lepo spi, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> lahko noč
<bogdanov> 666
<bogdanov> :>>
<nafisa> satanistično razpoložen? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah ta film
<bogdanov> usi omni
<bogdanov> same shit
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> saj vem
<nafisa> satanska trojica
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> ti enga
<bogdanov> posnet
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> tako kot je sveta trojica
<nafisa> jst?
<nafisa> o čem pa?
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> hard core
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> Te Deum laudamus: te Dominum confitemur. Te aeternum Patrem omnis terra veneratur. Tibi omnes Angeli; tibi caeli et universae Potestates; Tibi Cherubim et Seraphim incessabili voce proclamant: Sanctus, Sanctus, Sanctus, Dominus Deus Sabaoth. Pleni sunt caeli et terra maiestatis gloriae tuae. Te gloriosus Apostolorum chorus, Te Prophetarum laudabilis numerus, Te Martyrum candidatus laudat exercitus. Te per orbem terrarum sancta confitetur Ecclesia, P
<nafisa> atrem immensae maiestatis: Tenerandum tuum verum et unicum Filium; Sanctum quoque Paraclitum Spiritum. Tu Rex gloriae, Christe. Tu Patris sempiternus es Filius. Tu ad liberandum suscepturus hominem, non horruisti Virginis uterum. Tu, devicto mortis aculeo, aperuisti credentibus regna caelorum. Tu ad dexteram Dei sedes, in gloria Patris. Iudex crederis esse venturus. Te ergo quaesumus, tuis famulis subveni: quos pretioso sanguine redemisti. Aeterna f
<nafisa> ac cum sanctis tuis in gloria numerari.
<bogdanov> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6MFDmEpdsv4/TUZxesVRkTI/AAAAAAAABd0/2suFLEcRRpw/s1600/167639_120489248020458_120475681355148_115559_334842_n.jpg
<bogdanov> taj pa ajdddd
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> taka lahko snema kaj hardcore
<nafisa> js ne rabim tega snemat za javnost
<nafisa> hvala
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> kva si jemls
<bogdanov> tko h srcu
<bogdanov> no
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> barcelonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bogdanov> sux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> a jesam jesam volioooo
<bogdanov> i nisam nisam jos prebolio
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> tntntn :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> su bi jest
<bogdanov> vn
<bogdanov> pa ni nc kej pametnga
<nafisa> prid k men ... majo kle gor dobre hamburgerje pa kebabe
<bogdanov> kje to
<nafisa> LJ šiška
<nafisa> ctrl pa l al j sem kliknila ... pa mi je vse zginlo :D
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<nafisa> računalnike od kiberpipe so kazali :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> bogdanov, mi prideš žulje pihat?
<nafisa> na tv1000 je sex na kmetiji
<nafisa> pa kitara zraven ....
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> joške pa umetne ...
<nafisa> se sploh premaknejo ne
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> laku noc
<bogdanov> mwa
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> lepo spi ... nočko
<nafisa> gremo vse pingat :D
<nafisa> 1.49 second(s) najdalša povratna info
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> woohoo
<napsy> paaarteez
<Tadej> hej
<napsy> jou
<Tadej> kako smo?
<napsy> meh
<napsy> pocasi se treznim :-)
<napsy> in zdj pride on najhujsi del :)
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> lo
<andrejz> @teardrop: na konc je cca 10 cd-jev ostalo
<teardrop> andrejz, pa Å¡e to samo zato, ker smo jih tako pozno prinesli :/
<andrejz> pol je Å¡lo precej manj ljudi mimo
<bobe__> dan
<andrejz> dan
<kubanc> dan
<kubanc> napsy, kje si ga haral?
<kubanc> roznik?
<andrejz> a kdo ve kako ročno posodobiti mape xdg-user-dirs
<napsy> kubanc: jup :)
<kubanc> in, kako je blo?
<napsy> uu menj je blo zakon
<napsy> the stroji so mi bli hudi
<napsy> pa se ena skupina sam sm pozabu ime
<kubanc> the stroj je bil
<kubanc> kul kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<marko-_-> meni se bo spipalo:)
<napsy> kok gre sola?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<nafisa> e, ti boga kolegica, ko sem jo nadrla, ko me je vprašala, če bi bila promotorka za eni microsoftovi prireditvi :D hahaha
<marko-_-> napsy, poslušaj zdaj to
<Grega> oh god
<marko-_-> za RKO (računalniške komponente) mamo enega mladega profesorja, ki hoče bit najbolj priljubljen, ampak se ne zaveda kako teslo je... tip ma fejsbuk, pljuva po sodelavcih gor, se norčuje iz določenih dijakov etc, anyway... jaz mam pri njem 3 3 pa 5 ocene razen zadnji test 1, ker sem bil bolan ko so pisali in ko sem prišel nazaj v šolo je glih vračal teste pa rekel naslednjo uro se popravlja (wtf? to sploh ne moreš)... logično pišem 1,
<marko-_-> mi reče da mam popravca (zaradi ene faking enke? srsly), pol še da eno možnost pa da nek zafukan test sestavljen iz te snovi ki mam negativno in še ene prejšnje (ki sem pisal 5, samo jebenih 5 mescov nazaj)... pol se sošolcu enemu spipa (ker ta profesor je non stop govoril vsem ven odgovore, celo s svinčnikom je enkrat obkrožil pravilne odgovore, zdaj pa bo tukaj nekaj jebal mene pa kolega ker mu je dolgcajt?) in njegova mama gre v šolo
<marko-_->  pa se profesor celi pokaka in pove vprašanja katera bodo v testu naslednjem
<marko-_-> in sošolec dobi ta vprašanja, jaz pa neki XY test
<marko-_-> meni se bo spipalo
<marko-_-> zdaj bom mel to popravca pa se mi bo matura pa vse premaknila na avgust
<marko-_-> zaradi enega 25 letnega kmeta, ki ziher dela na črno, če pa ni, pa je
<marko-_-> mislim da je čas da napišem mail 24ur.com in podam v priponko nekaj screenshotov
<marko-_-> itak nimajo pametnejšega dela, naj ga grejo prefuklat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [rešeno] [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/rubrikon/mnenja/2011/05/mazzini_v_alkoholu_je_resitev.aspx
<Seniorita> V alkoholu je rešitev! - SiOL.net
<napsy> hm
<napsy> bedno
<Grega> napsy: kaj je z golang.si?
<marko-_-> kako se sploh lahko pritožiš nad profesorjem?
<marko-_-> mislim, deluje mi kot da so res untouchable
<napsy> Grega: domena je potekla
<marko-_-> na šolo itak lahko pozabiš
<Grega> vem.. in..
<marko-_-> da pa bi pisal ministrstvu
<napsy> marko-_-: rec razrednicarki, cene pa do ravnatelja
<marko-_-> se sploj splača?
<marko-_-> eh napsy
<marko-_-> ne živimo v idealnem svetu:)
<napsy> ja lej, to morjo
<marko-_-> da bi se lahko zanesel na razrednika, ravnatelja
<marko-_-> lol
<Grega> marko-_-: jaz sem ravnatelju poslal mail.. in so hakl zbrisali :)
<marko-_-> naš razrednik bi rekel "kaj ti je, ne bluzi"
<marko-_-> pa bi blo konec debate
<marko-_-> as always
<marko-_-> ravnatelja itak nikol ni
<marko-_-> glej
<napsy> ce mislis da mas dober komentar ... cene pa je ze neki narobe pri tojih argumentih
<Grega> mores bit bolj odlocen
<napsy> to mora poslusat
<napsy> ce ne drugega ravnatelj
<marko-_-> glej, gre se za to, da jaz vem da bi se moral učiti, ampak kak je lahko nek človek taki
<marko-_-> saj sem napisal kake dela
<marko-_-> zdaj pa bo tukaj igral vlogo resnega, zajebanega 50 letnega profesorja
<napsy> napis uradno pritozbo ... nevem da zahtevas nek sklic uciteljev al kj takega
<marko-_-> ker mu je dolgcajt al kaj
<marko-_-> pa to da kolegu kateri je pisal z mano da isti test kot zadnjič
<marko-_-> FAKING ISTI
<marko-_-> pa še vprašanja je povedal njegovi mami katera bodo
<marko-_-> meni pa da čist drugačen test
<marko-_-> srsly what the fuck
<marko-_-> Å¡e ime mojo je blo na testi
<marko-_-> kao "da ne bom zajebal ko bom delil teste"
<marko-_-> SERIOUSLY?!
<marko-_-> KOJI KURAC SE GRE TA TIPÅ 
<napsy> lej to je vse subjektivno
<napsy> konc koncev vse tici na njem
<napsy> tut ce nevem kolk zajamras
<napsy> dokler ni naredu prekrskov nimas kj
<marko-_-> če sploh ne vem če je profesor
<marko-_-> faksa nima, to vem, pa govorilo se je okoli da na črno dela ko je začel delat
<marko-_-> pač asistant je bil
<marko-_-> opravljal pa delo profesorja
<marko-_-> in plača je bila tudi profesorska
<marko-_-> glej, ne vem, ta naša šola je dobesedno skorumpirana, kot če bi gledal neko 90's ghetto school
<marko-_-> Grega, kaj je blo pri tebi?
<marko-_-> kaj si poslal da so ti hakl izbrisali?
<miha> marko-_-: kake plane maš po sredni?
<nafisa> Maribor, Maribor, selila se bom v Maribor :D
<marko-_-> miha, ne vem Å¡e
<miha> nafisa: bravo
<marko-_-> fri če bom sprejet
<miha> marko-_-: lej, pol požri dol to pa se uči.. več kot se zdj učiš, manj te bo pol glava bolela.
<miha> "smile, tomorrow will be worse" reku moj sošolc
<miha> marko-_-: saj si vidu za mreže gradivo.. pa primerji kolk zahtevajo na srednji
<marko-_-> miha :D
<marko-_-> ne.
<miha> 1. letnik je šok, kr naenkrat hočejo neki resnega od tebe
<miha> marko-_-: sj ni treba javno, sam premisl za sebe to
<miha> lahk si javno Å¡e kr upornik
<miha> ane
<miha> sam namest, da se upiraš, da bi se uču.. rajš se potrud, da boš čez 3 leta tega ti šolal :D
<marko-_-> pa kako upiranje da bi se učil
<marko-_-> a si sploh prebral zakaj se gre?
<miha> ja da ene spušču skoz
<marko-_-> če se ne postavim za sebe zdaj tukaj, kak se še lahko pogledam v ogledalo?
<miha> tebe pa noče
<miha> ampak oni bodo ostal srednješolci
<miha> ker tko ne bodo faksa naredl :D
<miha> Å¡e na FDV ne gre tko :D
<miha> kaj Å¡ele FRI
<andrejz>  @marko: na faksu bo vse skup še precej bolj subjektivno, sploh če boš imel ustne
<marko-_-> glej, zdaj je sedanjost
<marko-_-> boli me kurac kaj bo na faksu
<andrejz> vprašanje je kakšne dokaze imaš
<andrejz> če jih nimaš boš samo sebe v drek potunkal, dosegel pa nič
<andrejz> glede pisanja nadomestnih testov če si bolan ne vem
<andrejz> ampak glede tega da je dal drugemu sošolcu drug test (isti kot prej) s tem ni načeloma nič narobe, IMO. Narobe je samo to, da je mat povedal vprašanja
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> na testu je pisalo moje ime
<marko-_-> razumeš?
<marko-_-> da je vedel, a ta test pa morem dat onemu
<marko-_-> on test pa onemu
<andrejz> profks da lahko načeloma vsakemu dijaku svoj test
<marko-_-> da ne bi zamešal
<andrejz> to še vedno ni nič spornega
<marko-_-> itak da je
<andrejz> lej ti se pritoži pa ti želim vso srečo,samo mislim da ne boš ničesar dosegel
<marko-_-> glej
<marko-_-> jaz bom njemu napisal
<marko-_-> da upam da se zaveda da nimam nič za zgubit (če bom pisal 1), ampak da bom ga pokopal
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marko-_-> 24ur.com majo preveč časa in ziher bi bli veseli raziskovat
<marko-_-> pa napihavat
<marko-_-> naj mu uničijo življenje
<andrejz> ne mu napisat
<andrejz> reči mu
<marko-_-> jutri je zadnji dan Å¡ole...
<andrejz> ker če ne lahko on tebe prijavi zaradi poskusa izsiljevanja
<marko-_-> a lahko profesor na fejsbuk piše stvari kot so "<ime razreda> kaj bomo jutri delali pri praksi? Ne rečite mi "nič", ker ne moremo skoz to delat"
<marko-_-> pa pljuvat po osebju na Å¡oli
<marko-_-> non stop se dela norca z enega drugega profesorja
<andrejz> to je med njim in profesorjem
<marko-_-> srsly, tu se sploh zdaj gre za jebeno moralo
<marko-_-> zadosti je da mu sfukam življenje če to pride do javnosti
<marko-_-> da mediji povohajo
<marko-_-> naj mam popravnega sam on bo tudi trpelk
<andrejz> jaz samo pravim da mu osebno reči
<andrejz> ne napiši na list papirja
<andrejz> ker to je izsiljevanje (če mi ne daš 2, te bom prjavu na 24 ur pa ne vem kam še)
<andrejz> in boljš zate da nima pisnega dokaza za to :)
<andrejz> tud za 24ur.com je fajn če imaš kakšen dokaz
<andrejz> njim se ne bo dalo kar raziskovat, so leni
<andrejz> razen če jim že napisano novico pošlješ, pol mogoče ;)
<andrejz> mislim bi si da takole pred maturo 24 ur.com prejme vsaj 10, 20 zgodbic o zlobnih profesorjih ...
<miha> vem kako šolstvo deluje... preden ministrstvo krkol ukrepa, če imaš prov, bo 1 leto mim
<miha> ti pa brez mature 1 leto
<miha> luzer
<miha> ne rečem, če bi te hotu posilit...
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče to še pride
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> marko-_-: lahk pol narediš sraje, sam najprej nared maturo..
<miha> pol ko si opravu s šolo, lahk opišeš to na blogu al neki
<miha> :D
<miha> s čimveč dokumenti/slikami
<miha> če že hočeš..
<miha> pozarreport recimo :D
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<nafisa> iii, Pepelka je prišla
<CrazyLemon> iii, mumilarka tudi
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> daj mi mir s tem
<nafisa> lepo pozabim na to
<nafisa> ti pa spet načneš!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ADIJO!
<nafisa> lepo se mej
<bhc> haha
<nafisa> bogdanov, kaj se smejčkaš?
<bogdanov> dobra volja je najbolja
<bogdanov> tnt
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> dobra volja je najbolja:D
<alyosha> heheh nafisa mumilašica
<alyosha> mwahaha.D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> asi dobu x6
<nafisa> alyosha, ne Å¡e ti
<alyosha> bogdanov jebemjih u usta...kao oni majo use na zalogi
<alyosha> ma baje da ju3 bo
<alyosha> oz. najkasneje do sobote
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> nafisa sj naum ne samo je tko lepa beseda mumilaš:D
<bogdanov> kje si narocil
<bogdanov> pa kok bos dau?
<alyosha> ma na mimovrste sem pol na koncu
<alyosha> ker powsod je blo tam tam cena na koncu
<alyosha> daw bom pa 500 za tega pa Å¡e 200 za ene kose druge
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oz. bojo dali dedek pa babica:D
<bogdanov> 195,43 €
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> a na funtechu pa pctrgovina
<bogdanov> je 165
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> ja 170 nekje
<alyosha> samo so pa druge stvari drazje
<alyosha> in na koncu sem bil vedno na 500
<alyosha> +-20€
<alyosha> so pa edino tu meli use kar sem rabu "na zalogi"
<alyosha> jebemijh
<bogdanov> pizda mika me
<bogdanov> jst dobim
<bogdanov> 1055t
<bogdanov> za 140
<bogdanov> novga
<bogdanov> bi sprobu ga
<alyosha> no:D
<alyosha> samo sem lih uciraj braw
<alyosha> da ni neke jake razlike
<bogdanov> ja sj zato
<bogdanov> same shit
<bogdanov> idin ta 1090t
<bogdanov> laufa na 3.2
<bogdanov> un pa 2.8
<alyosha> aja ne
<bogdanov> pomnilnik pa use
<bogdanov> ma isto
<alyosha> braw sem za
<alyosha> 1090 pa 1100
<alyosha> al kolko je uni še jači
<alyosha> da ni razlike sploh
<alyosha> tu je useeno 0,4ghz
<alyosha> razlike
<alyosha> na 6 jedrih Å¡e en proc. kot smo ga meli pred leti:D
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420035824/procesor-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-28-ghz-am3
<Pepelka> Procesor AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2,8 GHz, AM3 - mimovrste=)
<alyosha> pizda se spomnem mona prvi pc
<alyosha> 400mhz 6gb disk
<alyosha> mislim to je bil prvi tko
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420035925/procesor-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-32-ghz-am3
<alyosha> kao hud pc
<Pepelka> Procesor AMD Phenom II X6 1090T, 3,2 GHz, AM3 - mimovrste=)
<alyosha> 250k sit
<bogdanov> same shit
<bogdanov> ja itak
<alyosha> jaja isti je samo ghz je razlika
<bogdanov> ucasih si smeku lah
<bogdanov> ce si meu cd-rw
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> si bilglavni mona
<alyosha> ko sem prvi laptop kupu u nemčiji mel dvd-rw
<alyosha> pa glavni sem bil:D
<alyosha> 40min za 1dvd
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo pizda 6gb disk na PCju
<alyosha> in to hud disk
<alyosha> velik:D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> je pa res da je igrica zasedla 100 200mb mona
<alyosha> ne pa ko zdj 15gb
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> disk sem kupu 64mb mislis da bo kaj razlike
<alyosha> bi mogubit dobar
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> pomoje
<alyosha> sicer je sata2 ampak itak je več ko dovolj
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> bi mogu
<bogdanov> se en
<bogdanov> ssd
<bogdanov> ubavt
<bogdanov> ce da
<bogdanov> babica
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> ja sj sem mislu
<alyosha> smao so dragi
<alyosha> sem rajsi se eno ploščo
<alyosha> proc. pa rame
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> kva ti bo
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> za server rezervni:D
<alyosha> oz. developerski:D
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> proc
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> ma neki od intela
<alyosha> moram prav pogledat
<alyosha> plosca mi je bla največi problem dobit neko ql poceni
<alyosha> pa da je na zalogi za te starejse
<nafisa> grem v trgovino po neki papice ...
<nafisa> lepo se mejte ta čas
<alyosha> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420039626/procesor-intel-pentium-dual-core-e5700-3-ghz-775
<Pepelka> Procesor Intel Pentium Dual Core E5700 3 Ghz, 775 - mimovrste=)
<alyosha> ql proc. bo pomoje
<alyosha> je dual core tko da neki bo ze:d
<bogdanov> bobo
<bogdanov> pa eno
<bogdanov> asrock
<bogdanov> plato uzams
<bogdanov> za 30eu
<alyosha> ma kurac
<alyosha> caki da vidim pločo
<alyosha> majo use ddr3
<alyosha> jz sem hotu 2jko
<alyosha> ki mam rame doma
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2380083529/maticna-plosca-gigabyte-ga-g41m-combo
<Pepelka> Matična plošča Gigabyte GA-G41M-COMBO - mimovrste=)
<alyosha> na to plošlo gre
<alyosha> ma pa 2 pa 3 ddr
<alyosha> tko da bo ql
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2380085430/maticna-plosca-asrock-g31m-vs-775
<bogdanov> evo
<Pepelka> Matična plošča ASrock G31M-VS, 775 - mimovrste=)
<alyosha> pa te ata diske rabim da fura
<alyosha> to sem hotu ja
<alyosha> samo je dobava "predvidoma"
<alyosha> 1 teden:d
<alyosha> rabimpa cimprej
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> sj kul
<bogdanov> k ma integrirano
<bogdanov> grafo
<alyosha> ql bo ql
<alyosha> moram Å¡iba po curo
<alyosha> čene bo jezna:DD
<alyosha> pol bo pa frka:DD
<bogdanov> frka u bajt
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> jebemjih in njenih 5 dni:D
<alyosha> nafisa ti tudi ja!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajd bbl
<nafisa> kaj?????'
<nafisa> papa
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<andrejz> a bi kdo rad ubuntu prevajal?
<andrejz> rabmo nove sile :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> no, daj ...
<nafisa> sem ti že včer rekla
<nafisa> samo da ti ne bom še več dela nrdila pol ... to pa prej povej
<andrejz> to pa ne :)
<andrejz> na začetku je tako, da rabiš malo več časa, ker moraš razlagat, ampak hitro prideš na plus
<andrejz> nafisa maš ti kakšno fotko od včeraj?
<nafisa> samo kar sem ti kazala
<nafisa> ej, zakaj mi evolution noče mailov pošiljat???
<andrejz> to moraš pa njega vprašat :)
<nafisa> grrrrr
<nafisa> že včer sem ti hotla slikco poslat ...
<andrejz> BigWhale - včeraj si se nekaj javljal za pisanje novice za na planet
<andrejz> si Å¡e za?
<nafisa> maile lahko prebiram
<nafisa> pošiljat pa ne morem :((
<nafisa> Because "gpg: skipped "mojca.ograjsek@gmail.com": secret key not available
<nafisa> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<nafisa> ", you may need to select different mail options.
<andrejz> kot kaže je nekaj z gpg podpisovanjem narobe
<nafisa> gledam, če imam nastavitve ok ...
<nafisa> pa je tako, kot piše, da more bit
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/foto-sredi-ljubljane-pocila-vodovodna-cev.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Sredi Ljubljane se je prelomila vodovodna cev - 24ur.com
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> si dobu, andrejz ???
<andrejz> kaj?
<nafisa> stestirala samo, če pošilja
<andrejz> sem ja
<nafisa> pa Å¡e 3 slikice sem poslala
<andrejz> vidim, hvala
<nafisa> saj 2/3 si ti gor :D hahaha
<andrejz> jaz bom počas šel, če BW kaj gor pride, ga vpraš če ma še voljo do pisanja novice
<nafisa> oky
<BigWhale> andrejz, sem ja... samo ce maste kako fotko ;)
<BigWhale> andrejz, pa ce mi poveste kaj tocno ste delal :)
<andrejz> fotk je bolj malo ;)
<andrejz> hja tam smo stal pa ubuntu promoviral
<andrejz> pa cd-je talal
<andrejz> jaz sem ~20 CD-jev potalal, pol so jih za mano pa Å¡e 10, tako da skupaj ene 30 CD-jev
<andrejz> pa en mi je prbil, da mu je Linux Windowse povozil
<andrejz> pa sem rekel da to pa že dolgo ni več res in kdaj da je to probal
<andrejz> pa mi reče leta 1996 :D
<andrejz> tle sta 2 sliki od roberta (aaa, bbb) http://aufbix.org/~r/pok2011/
<Pepelka> Index of /~r/pok2011
<andrejz> jaz ti jih pa zvečer pošljem
<andrejz> bolj natančno ti lahko nafisa opiše, je bla tud tam :)
<andrejz> bbl
<nafisa> zgodovina v brskalniku se mi že 5 minut nalaga ...
<nafisa> kaj je z mojim kompom? :o
<BigWhale> prevec pr0na v historiju...
<sajko> :)
<nafisa> evo ... BigWhale ... ti rabš slike?
<BigWhale> *sigh* once again... ja :)
<nafisa> ena je na RTV
<nafisa> ena je kle http://aufbix.org/~r/pok2011/bbb170520111179.jpg
<nafisa> 3 imam pa na mailu :D
<nafisa> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2011/05/17/64789105_i15.jpg
<nafisa> pa mislim, da sem ti Å¡e 2 sliki poslala
<miha> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223263_188812164499441_100001119762714_452466_4609268_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001119762714
<miha> lol
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<miha> jo
<CrazyMelon> miha tebe bom rabu enkrat v bliznji prihodnosti :)
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyMelon> kaj lol :/
<nafisa> hehe
<CrazyMelon> kaj hehe :/
<nafisa> komentar na bogdanova
<CrazyMelon> kaj komentar na bogdanova :/
<nafisa> ah, never mind
<CrazyMelon> kaj ah, never mind :/
<miha> CrazyMelon: boš povedu
<CrazyMelon> miha bom
<CrazyMelon> php related problem
<miha> ok
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, a si ti dons na mumilih? :D
<miha> napspidiran
<CrazyMelon> i'm high on knowledge!
<nafisa> ja ja ja
<nafisa> govori komu drugemu :P
<CrazyMelon> sj govorim :/
<nafisa> povabljena sem na rojstni dan človeka, ko sem ga samo 1x videla :D hahaha
<CrazyMelon> verjetno zeli GB...
<nafisa> neeee
<nafisa> je gej :D
<CrazyMelon> so?  a geji nimajo GB?
<nafisa> redko ... sploh pa on ni v naši sceni
<CrazyMelon> aja... a je pol v vasi mumilrski skupini?
<CrazyMelon> nc.. i'm bored.. lejtr
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/slovenija-je-po-konkurencnosti-za-eno-mesto-visje.html
<Pepelka> Manj konkurečni od Slovenije sta v EU le Bolgarija in Grčija - 24ur.com
<nafisa> mumilarski skupini :D hahahaha
<nafisa> kwa sm se začela smejat :D
<nafisa> kubancccccccccccccc
<kubanc> hey!
<kubanc> nafka
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> kako zivot u gradu?
<kubanc> _D
<kubanc> a je ze kdo probal kdaj buildat svoj kernel?
<napsy> svojga ravno ne, ostajam pri linuxu ;)
<miha> :D
<miha> make menuconfig
<uros> pozdrav
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<kubanc> ma gruntam da bi se poigral z kernelom, ter ga nastimal posebej za en star racunalnik
<nafisa> limunčič ... znanstveni mumilaš :D
<nafisa> evo ... Å¡e neki morm dat pod hajlajt ... nafko :D
<nafisa> oj, bobe__
<bobe__> ojla
<nafisa> kwa zdej?
<nafisa> kolk novih ubuntujevcev je zdej? :D
<bobe__> ma mal službo štukam
<bobe__> :)
<bobe__> kak p amorda bo zrasu od onih včeri
<bobe__> en stric je komi čaku, da ga bo andrej spustu, pa se ni dal motit, mu je vse razložu :)ž
<nafisa> mogoče res ... sem že ser napisala :D
<nafisa> zakaj mi pa je "en stric je komi čaku, da ga bo andrej spustu, pa se ni dal motit, mu je vse razložu :)ž" hajlajtalo???
<bobe__> :)
<bobe__> vudu međik
<nafisa> pa :) mi hajlajtal :o
<andrejz> ah to pa ni res, vsi so bli čist navdušeni nad mao :)
<andrejz> mano
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> grem jst resetirat tole ... vse mi hajlajta!
<bobe__> andrejz: :) sam un je res komi čaku da gre, pol sm mu pa še jaz pokazu kako se paketi v real updejtajo hehe
<andrejz> ah to se moraš delat da ne opaziš
<nafisa> kak se lepše vidi Pepelka kot pa Seniorita
<nafisa> pol se je zaklučlo včeri al se je še kaj dogajalo pred maxijem?
<nafisa> grem jst ... mejte se, mucki moji
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuhuj
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> ooo js...spet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> uhuju
<kubanc> kako bi se drugace rekli: poleg tega..
<kubanc> navkljub temu?
<CrazyLemon> baj d  tega
<andrejz> kljub temu
<sasa84> navsezadnje :P
<uros> Živijo, sem bolj nov v ubuntu, pa me zanima, ker sem bil vedno na windowsu in sem oblikovalec /programer (za programiranje sem si programe že dobil), predvsem me zanima, če je kdo že poskušal gnati kakšen adobe photoshop preko wine?
<uros> :)
<andrejz> so že poskušali
<andrejz> malce starejše različice baje dobro delujejo
<uros> kako se pa kaj gimp obnese ima podobne funkcije samo malo drugačne? :)
<sasa84> a so fural photoshop prek playonlinux?
<andrejz> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Adobe Photoshop
<uros> kolikor sem gledal na wine tudi naj bi cs5 odlično delala, samo tole ne verjamem
<sasa84> uros, nisem oblikovalka...ampak kar delam, delam v gimpu :)
<uros> :D
<andrejz> tukaj ima CS5 zlato oceno, kar pomeni da naj bi več ali manj vse delalo
<andrejz> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<sasa84> inštaliraj pa boš videl
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Adobe Photoshop CS5 (12.0)
<uros> gold naj bi pomenilo da naj bi to vredu delalo, bom probal :D
<andrejz> gold pomeni da dela kot na winsih, ampak moraš za namestitev neke workarounde uporabit
<andrejz> glede na to, da je zadnjih 5 ocen vse zlato
<andrejz> bi moral imeti dobre možnosti
<uros> aha
<uros> :)
<andrejz> preberi si komentarje na strani ki sem ti jo dal
<andrejz> spodaj maš HOWTO
<uros> ravnokar berem ja
<uros> :)
<uros> hvala
<uros> :)
<kubanc> a je kdo probla ksne ukaze http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<Pepelka> Javascript PC Emulator
<kubanc> oz. kateri ukazi delujejo?
<andrejz> np, uros
<kubanc> PS CS5 deluje na ubuntu
<kubanc> hadu hadu
<kubanc> :D
<uros> ja
<andrejz> smo ravnokar ugotovili, kubanc
<uros> ravnokar se bom lotil inštalacije :D
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> srecno
<uros> hvala
<uros> :D
<andrejz> zdaj bo uroš stestiral, če je res al se zajebavajo
<uros> ubuntu meni postaja vedno boljši, dolgo časa sem ga imel v dual bootu, še od verzije 9.4 al 9.10, zdej ko je prišel 11.4 se je kar veliko spremenilo ma se da hitro navadit :D
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo gdesklets-e na 11.04 ?
<sasa84> noup
<sasa84> veš kaj je men tud kul... k ma ql dock pal svojo vrstico in lohk vn potegneš pa daš na namizje d je kao screenlet
<Sky[x]> ej kako v photoshopu nardiš k maš uno lupo za povečvat da označiš ker del želiš povečat ?
<Sky[x]> k zdj mi cel PSD fajl zooma  :(
<kubanc> mislis objekt da ti pozooma?
<Sky[x]> da označiš ker del želiš da to zooma
<Sky[x]> ko da hočešzrezat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: amarok preskakuje določene pesmi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4902/new/posts/
<kubanc> oz. ti hočeš določen del zoomat
<kubanc> in da ti velikost primarne slike ostane isti?
<kubanc> Magnify a specific area
<kubanc>     Select the Zoom tool.
<kubanc>     Drag over the part of the image that you want to magnify.
<kubanc> zoom tool lahko tudi izberes z znakom z
<kubanc> ce se ne motim
<kubanc> edin ce ti hoces tole
<kubanc> Temporarily zoom an image
<kubanc>     Hold down the H key, and then click in the image and hold down the mouse button.
<kubanc> The current tool changes to the Hand tool, and the image magnification changes as follows:
<kubanc>     If the entire image originally fit within the document window, the image zooms in to fit the window.
<kubanc>     If only a portion of the image was originally visible, the image zooms out. Drag the zoom marquee to magnify a different part of the image.
<kubanc> Release the mouse button and then the H key.
<kubanc> The image returns to the previous magnification and tool.
<kubanc> oz. tukaj imas vse o zumiranju: http://help.adobe.com/en_US/photoshop/cs/using/WSfd1234e1c4b69f30ea53e41001031ab64-74dba.html
<Pepelka> Adobe Photoshop CS5 * Zoom in or out
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<upd> gmail notify od spodaj nabija obvestila za nov e'mail a pidgin zgoraj
<upd> hudoo
<miha> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=146288388775994 Predavanje: licence, odprtokodni programi in projekti
<Pepelka> Prijava | Facebook
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20064011-245.html
<Pepelka> Google fixes Android Wi-Fi security hole | InSecurity Complex - CNET News
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: gDesklets  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4955/new/posts/
<alyosha> kej če tel. 051 ni v imenuku je nimam kje dobit?
<alyosha> razen prek googla?
<alyosha> al je tu kašen über ki ma dostop do kašnih tašnih zadev?:D
<CrazyLemon> al pa da pokličeš to številko pa prašaš kdo je :>
<alyosha> ma ne hvala:D
<alyosha> lahko pa bi ti?
<alyosha> pa rečeš wrong number:D
<CrazyLemon> ne smem :S
<alyosha> curo je klicaw sprasevaw neki kje jaz zivim in tasne neke fore
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> pa neki o nekih sodnih zadevah:D
<alyosha> samo ona je smotana pa pojma nima kaj je hotu met
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ojej
<alyosha> usaj pametna je rekla da ne zivim pri njej oziroma samo učasih:DD
<CrazyLemon> dobra stran tega pa je..v zaporu boš mel čas za hujšanje :D
<miha> alyosha: prijavi kriminalistom, se bo vse razjasnilo :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<miha> oni lahk zvejo čigava cifra je :D
<CrazyLemon> miha alyosha noče vedet čigava cifra je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> jah mene skrbi da majo oni prste umes:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> jaz bi rad vedu ja
<bogdanov> 500eu
<CrazyLemon> ker resnica je kruta :P
<bogdanov> pa greva z crazyjam
<alyosha> samo da ne vejo da vem:D
<bogdanov> do njega
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> te nau vec klicov
<alyosha> ju3 bom klical iz neke telfonske pa bom reku da sem od studio moderna:D
<bogdanov> k nau mogu tel dvignt
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> ok vam dam pol ko rešite
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a bova telefon ukradla?????
<alyosha> na pufa:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ce ma
<bogdanov> iphone
<bogdanov> 4g
<bogdanov> ahaha
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> ti vzameš 4g
<CrazyLemon> men pa pustiš iphone
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> pizda kaj ni neke varjante a za Å¡tefilke?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha če ni v imeniku pol ne ni :)
<alyosha> ehh
<CrazyLemon> razn če poznaš koga pri mobitelu
<alyosha> res?
<CrazyLemon> res
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as pozabu
<bogdanov> k*
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> tudi če je šow na simobil pa ma samo 051
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha aja...obstaja še ena možnost
<CrazyLemon> da je ta Å¡tevilka na kartice
<CrazyLemon> pol no way in hell da zveš kdo je to
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ne ne to ni pomoje:D
<bogdanov> ma zvem
<bogdanov> ti jst
<bogdanov> za 200eu
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> če niso kaki izterjevalci:/
<alyosha> uglavnem kaj nobenemu se ne da poklicat?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lih to je po moje :D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> poklicem
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> 1€!
<alyosha> final offer
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> lah
<bogdanov> za buldozerja
<bogdanov> x6
<bogdanov> k je lih 1eu
<bogdanov> :>
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/one-in-fourteen-internet-downloads-is-windows-malware/1079
<Pepelka> One in fourteen Internet downloads is Windows malware | ZDNet
<alyosha> haha:D
<alyosha> lahko na pufa
<alyosha> tovedno lahko:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si dobu PC??????
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne me mučit daj
<alyosha> ki bom mogu dat še 100€ bogdanov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: [rešeno] [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<alyosha> da še to reši:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> alyosha use se zrihta
<alyosha> hehehe
<bogdanov> sam dnar je treba met
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> CrazyLemon baje da bo ju3
<alyosha> oz. najkasneje do sobote
<alyosha> majo use na zalogi aveš
<alyosha> zato traja tko malo
<alyosha> majku jim jebem
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nakonc bos dobu
<bogdanov> enojedrnga
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> si mislis
<CrazyLemon> bo dobu celerona not
<alyosha> samo kutija
<CrazyLemon> in nalepko x6
<CrazyLemon> čez proc
<alyosha> not pa celeron 1,2ghz
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> pol pa res dam bogdanov 100€ na pufa da reši situacijo:D
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> rajsi poklicte tu
<alyosha> 051 670 854
<alyosha> pa rečte da delate anketo:D
<alyosha> kdo je on pa s kašnim poklicom se ukvarja:D
<alyosha> zadnji tko ko je klical pa neki mutil je bil privat detektiv iz sežane:D
<alyosha> samo ni bil vreden dosti ker me ni najdu:D
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<alyosha> nic y'all grem jaz gledat hišnika pa spat ju3 moram it delat
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> tip je celdelavec mona
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako iscem v nautilusu po kratici datoteke
<kubanc> recimo da bi rad nasel flash datoteke
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/brezplacna-poletna-sola-racunalnistva-za-dijake.html
<Pepelka> Brezplačna poletna šola računalništva za dijake
<miha> Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20063954-71.html#ixzz1MjcQEYFs
<Pepelka> Teen interrogated after Facebook bin Laden post | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a ni searcha v nautilusu? :)
<kubanc> ja je ja
<CrazyLemon> kje je torej problem?
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaa
<kubanc> ja kako iskat v eni mapi doloceno datoteko
<kubanc> tole je problem
<kubanc> fkn flash k ne shranjuje vec v tmp folder
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ne uporabiš terminala?
<kubanc> a z terminalom da snamem dol flash video?
<kubanc> wget al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> uporabiš find ukaz za iskanje jebelacesta :D
<CrazyLemon> in kot sm že omenu 10x... !g firefox addon download helper
<Pepelka> Video DownloadHelper :: Add-ons for Firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> jebela cesta, pa lahko downloadas iz katerekoli strani?
<CrazyLemon> ogromno je podprtih strani
<Cveto> èer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<nafisa> help!
<nafisa> men skor use hajlajta!
<CrazyLemon> manj mumil
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bo
<nafisa> dej ne zafrkavi
<nafisa> resno to mislim
<nafisa> <kubanc> wget al kaj?
<nafisa> <CrazyLemon> uporabiš find ukaz za iskanje jebelacesta :D
<nafisa> <CrazyLemon> in kot sm že omenu 10x... !g firefox addon download helper
<Pepelka> Video DownloadHelper :: Add-ons for Firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<nafisa> to mi use hajlajta
<nafisa> pa Å¡e pepelko mi je zdajle
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [rešeno] [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> pa ":D" mi hajlajta :D
<CrazyLemon> mumila :/
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> to mi je tuuuud!
<nafisa> lala : : : : : :
<nafisa> sem mislila, da bi : blo krivo
<CrazyLemon> res si na mumilih
<CrazyLemon> karkol ti napišeš ti ne bo čist nič highlightalo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> hha
<nafisa> te daj pa ti :D
<CrazyLemon> a nisem pravkar ?
<nafisa> ja, saj ti use hajlajta
<mumilasica> :)
<mumilasica> !
<mumilasica> ?
<nafisa> ločila mi hajlajta :S
<mumilasica> ,
<mumilasica> .
<mumilasica> :
<mumilasica> ;
<nafisa> :(((
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> si vidu, CrazyLemon ... te je kr dol vrglo, ko si si nick spremeno
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> sm quital ker moram neki delat na tisti mašini
<mumilasica> sam skopirala sem eno tvojo izjavo ... zdaj me pa usi tracajo za mumila ... :S
<bogdanov> porto
<bogdanov> dobu uefo
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> nehte ločila pisat! :D hehe
<nafisa> kaj sem jst prebrala ... hahaha ... kameleon :D
<bogdanov> mumila
<bogdanov> :DD
 * CrazyLemon zrihtu dns server..wii
<bogdanov> a bind?
<CrazyLemon> mja :)
<CrazyLemon> mogu na debianu instalirat bind
<CrazyLemon> pa zrihtat dodat eno domeno
<CrazyLemon> poddomeno*
<bogdanov> bind je kul ja
<CrazyLemon> pa na bsdju pol zrihtat da se oba binda "vidita"
<bogdanov> master
<bogdanov> slave
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> sam dodal NS za tadrug bind
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa A record
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> pol si meu mal dela
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> še preveč
<CrazyLemon> že uro pa pol rešujem kle naloge
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czjp24ZsVjU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Nemanja Stevanovic - Neizlecivo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da ne dela TAB na obeh mašinah
<CrazyLemon> tko da vse moram na roko pisat :D
<bogdanov> idin pravilno
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> DELAJ DELAJ!!!
<marko-_-> evo
<marko-_-> pa je to to, ne
<marko-_-> Žal če ti upoštevam tisto kar si napisal že v kabinetu, po posvetovanju z mano pa s prof. Lipušom si dobil celih 40% če pa tiste točke ne štejem pa 35%. Bo treba še malo vaditi.
<marko-_-> lipuš je njegov faking drinking buddy, posvetovanje, omg
<nafisa> v kabinet mu vrži smrdljivo bombico
<nafisa> sam pazi, da ne dobiš ukora za kemični napad na kabinet
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> jaz mam že vse možne ukore:D
<nafisa> moj sošolc je dobil, ko je pod vrata kabineta nastavil neko ampulo, ko je bla noter neka smrdljiva tekočina ...
<nafisa> kao full pridkan
<nafisa> pol so pa tastari to dobili :D
<bogdanov> ah k smo mi na tscju petarde metal u klasu
<bogdanov> cc
<nafisa> mi smo jih pri kemiji v osnovni kr delal ... take za v terilnico
<nafisa> mater je pokal
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> treba sexat ne pa spat !
<Sky[x]> ker komad na solomonu je to lol :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<CrazyLemon> rešu vse naloga za ta tedn!
<bogdanov> KULCIIIIIIIII
<bogdanov> tntnntt
<marko-_-> meni
<marko-_-> se bo spipalo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sam govoris
<bogdanov> pa nkol ncc
<bogdanov> ccc
<CrazyLemon> če je pussy
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-19
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kqSpc5v3Fs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Zeljko Samardzic - Lice ljubavi
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> imal koga
<BigWhale> ne
<CrazyLemon> tale veliki sesalc pa sploh ne spi madona
<BigWhale> res ne
<BigWhale> lihkar sem v gwibber kanal napisal wall of text kako bi moral gwibber-service delat
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> sam si ti kr en mal obseden s tem gwibberjem ane :>
<BigWhale> mah ne
<BigWhale> sam bi pa rad, da mam spodoben twitter client :>
<Sky[x]> eh ja tale php :>
<BigWhale> in neki kar je WEB based al pa please-god-no AdobeAir based, tole ni ...
<Sky[x]> eno nalogo bi mogu nardit pa so ful čudna navodila :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, aja, drgac bo pa nov gwibber tkole nekak zgledal: http://ubuntuone.com/p/uB4/
<BigWhale> prblizn
<CrazyLemon> a tole je Å¡e eden izmed mnogih mockupov? :)
<BigWhale> mah tist kar je blo prej je blo vse neki brez veze
<CrazyLemon> a je to prav app app ?
<CrazyLemon> al bo neke vrste widget ?
<BigWhale> v bistvu bo app
<BigWhale> k bo zgledal kot 'widget'
<BigWhale> it will nicely blend in
<BigWhale> pa unity lens bo tud
<CrazyLemon> sj zgleda kr kul
<BigWhale> no to je ze
<CrazyLemon> če bo le tak ostal :)
<BigWhale> sam je half-assed
<BigWhale> k ma unity se precej stuffa hardcoded
<BigWhale> sem hotel popravit trenutni lens in dodat zraven timestamp
<BigWhale> pa bi moral po unitija popravt :>
<CrazyLemon> a pol bo tanov gwibber v 11.10 ?
<BigWhale> ja, alfa bi mogla bit narjena nekje sred julija
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak light twitter app ? :)
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> gwibber bo zdej! :P
<BigWhale> v 11.10
<BigWhale> hopefully
<CrazyLemon> mislim..memory light :D
<BigWhale> sam se kena moram prepricat v ene par stvari
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo zakaj mam "krce"  v desni roki ?
<CrazyLemon> kr neki cudni krci mi stisnejo prste
<bogdanov> premav
<bogdanov> kisika
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol bi se mi zehal
<bogdanov> jah men na tekmah
<CrazyLemon> tko mi pa kr stisne prste
<bogdanov> se ne zeha
<CrazyLemon> pa jih ne morem premikat :S
<bogdanov> pa dobim krce zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> za sekundo/dve
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> za racunalnikam
<bogdanov> skodujeeeeeee
<bogdanov> pjd vn
<bogdanov> relaxiri se
<bogdanov> GEEEK
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sj grem danes se relaxirat
<bogdanov> pravilno
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, carpal tunnel :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale na to sm pomislu ja
<CrazyLemon> sam baje ta boli
<BigWhale> ja pol na konc
<BigWhale> pred amputacijo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<BigWhale> drgac so pa krci, mravljinci
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi :D
<BigWhale> res
<CrazyLemon> !g karpalni tunel
<Pepelka> Zdravstveni odmevi / Najdeni rezultati za : karpalni kanal http://odmevi.zdravstvena.info/search.php?search=karpalni+kanal&amp;tag=true
<CrazyLemon> * odrevenelost dlani
<CrazyLemon> * mravljinci v dlani (prstanec)
<CrazyLemon> * bolečina (tudi prebujanje ponoči)
<CrazyLemon> * okornost in izguba moči v dlani
<CrazyLemon> ni krčev :D
<CrazyLemon> limitless...kr kul movie
<bogdanov> crazylemon ali mislis dasi wotan?? :))
<napsy> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<andrejz> BigWhale kakšne podatke rabiš?
<andrejz> ravnokar sem po 3 tednih dela končal s prevajanjem enga paketa. si bom šel kar po pir :)
<upd> o/
<upd> bravo :D
<napsy> khm .. ve kdo kok bi v pythonu redirectu stdout in stderr v fajl
<napsy> sm poskusu z sys.stdout = open("asd", "w+") pa nekot ne deluje
<upd> hm
<upd> fopen = open("asd", "w+")
<upd> sys.stdout = fopen
<upd> sys.stderr = fopen
<napsy> mm ja
<napsy> nvm sm ze odkril neki :)
<upd> ok
<upd> aja sj si isto napisal
<upd> :)
<nafisa> naj en kako ločilo napiše?
<andrejz> ;
<nafisa> hvalaaaaaa
<nafisa> ok, ne hajlajta mi več ... rešila problem
<mumil_girl> :)
<mumil_girl> lalala ...
<mumil_girl> mama, je po, gobe Å¡la
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si že vstal?
<nafisa> ni Å¡e ustal
<nafisa> kje si Å¡e ti vidla, da je on pokonc pred poldnevom?
<teardrop> velik tipov je vsaj deloma pokonc pred poldnevom, tud če spimo
<nafisa> jst sem govorila za CrazyLemona ...
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> a ti si pol kako pokonc? ;)
<nafisa> teardrop, ti pujsek
<nafisa> :D
<teardrop> zakaj sem zdaj pujsek?
<nafisa> zato :D
<sasa84> k ga morm vprašat pač glede tutoriala...bi ga rad mel :P
<teardrop> nafisa, jaz sem drugače ob 10h že v kiberpipi, tako da moram bit pokonc že dost prej, minus the other part, ker bi na cesti zgledal precej čudno :D
<kubanc> a je kdo ze probal gnome3?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Navodila za uporabo OpenOffice ali LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4887/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Navodila za uporabo OpenOffice ali LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4887/new/posts/
<nafisa> !tr omnibox
<nafisa> ups :D
<nafisa> !tr en sl omnibox
<Pepelka> Fig omnibox
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> kako se Å¡e prevede policy?
<napsy> politika
<napsy> obnasanje
<sajko> v kontekstu povej
<CrazyLemon> sajko kaj pa me maš za prašat? kr napiš ga pa bo :D
<nafisa> pravila ...
<nafisa> ooo, limunčič je vstal
<nafisa> oj, sajko
<BigWhale> videl sem ze, da se policy prevaja kot politika
<sajko> zivjo
<nafisa> ja, ampak nikakor ne gre v kontext, BigWhale
<BigWhale> oooh, nice https://8bc.org/music/Fighter+X/Umbra/
<Pepelka> Umbra | 8bc - Online Chiptune Media Sharing
<BigWhale> nafisa, sej konteksta ne vem
<sajko> Lemon ha?
<BigWhale> tko da vsi sam ugibamo ;>
<sajko> :D
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> men je ratal, da mi ne hajlajta ločil :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko emmmm.. sasa84 sm mislu :>
<sajko> boljs zate :)
<nafisa> oj, kubanc
<kubanc> hey
<kubanc> nafko
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> kako si?
<kubanc> bo...
<kubanc> testiram gnome 3
<nafisa> in ... kako si zadovoljen z njim?
<kubanc> gnome 3 je za zur ;)
<kubanc> dobr je narejeno
<kubanc> zelo hitr je
<kubanc> se navadit se ga bo bilo treba..
<nafisa> ja, na kolegovem kompu sem včeri sprobala ... ma 4 GB rama ... pa gre zelo hitro ... čeprav samo prek liveCD
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHzvN0MFwX8 tralal
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;AlexUnder Base Feat. Lys - Call Again ( New Single 2011 )&#x202c;&rlm;
<sajko> men se zdi preveč dela da prideš do programov (Unity ima vsaj dock na levi)
<kubanc> alt+F1
<sajko> je pa vÅsecen in simpl narjen
<kubanc> alt+f1 je direkt...
<kubanc> najbols bi pa blo da bi ti kar v oadzadju skoz lavfal
<kubanc> jst itak ne rabim ikon
<sajko> ker distro sprobavas?
<sajko> jest sm takrat eno alfa fedoro, kjer je blo se vse bl buggy
<kubanc> Installed: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~build1
<sajko> hehe
<kubanc> define: hehe
<kubanc> :D
<sajko> nc
<sajko> undefined
<sajko> :)
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> men je bols k unity
<sajko> brb neki se v kuhni zge
<kubanc> grem jst
<kubanc> L.P.
<nafisa> lp
<kubanc> sudo exit
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pišem tutorial
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 good
<sasa84> ga kr na orum
<sasa84> forum
<CrazyLemon> na forum ja..kam bi ga pa pisala drugam ce ne na forum
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jah...lohk bi mela svoj blog :P
<CrazyLemon> nehi dj
<CrazyLemon> za tista dva spam bota
<CrazyLemon> pa tri search spiderja pa res nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> blog met
<BigWhale> sej mas se poln spama!
<BigWhale> kwa ti pa je?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> nrdila!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Spajanje -kako narediti več enakih pisem z različnimi naslovniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4958/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> spajanje :S
<nafisa> ja, spajanje dokumentov
<nafisa> word pa spreadsheet
<sasa84> ja spajanje je tole
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je čist neki druzga kar si napisala..ti si takrat iskala kako sprintat nalepke/pisma zdej pa pišeš pisma :D
<sasa84> tud v libreofficu je tko preveden
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..recimo that will do :p
<sasa84> ja sej...pisma
<sasa84> za nalepke in vizitke je pa Å¡e ena fora
<sasa84> mislm, teb pa tud ni nikol nč prou
<CrazyLemon> mislim..hvaležen sm
<CrazyLemon> ampak nism to pričakoval :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ti si nonstop govorila kako iščeš za printanje nalepk/pisem (kuvert)
<sasa84> ja sej to so pisma...
<sasa84> to je ena stvar, k jo člouk rab, če more poslat 300tim isto pismo
<sasa84> pol maš pa še za kuverte, k je pa mal drugač
<CrazyLemon> lol..pozab..hvala :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> pol pa lohk nrdim Å¡e za kuverte al pa vizitke, nalepke
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit! :D :* :$
<sasa84> a si me kej pohvalu na forumu? :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [vodič] LO/OO.o Naslavljanje pisem z različnimi naslovniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4958/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [vodič] LO/OO.o Naslavljanje pisem z različnimi naslovniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4958/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm! :>
 * sasa84 vesela, k jo je CrazyLemon pohvalu :P
<yang> ojla
<bogdanov> jo
<sasa84> oj yang ;)
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov, braco! ;)
<bogdanov> o sasa84 ;)
<bogdanov> dons sm dobu
<bogdanov> na telefon sms
<bogdanov> da sm zadev 500.000.000
<bogdanov> pr coca coli
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> bogdanov, a si Å¡e samski? :P
<yang> hehe iz kake cifre to
<bogdanov> +32476391584
<bogdanov> sasa itak
<sasa84> bogdanov, lej... mogoče sva si pa usojena :P
<bogdanov> aja? :)
<sasa84> bom prežvela tud če nimaš bajte s pogledom na morje... sej CrazyLemon je tud nima :P
<bogdanov> mam pa parcelo na morju!!
<bogdanov> lah kucico postavva
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> drgac pa ce kdo kup
<bogdanov> amd x2 2x2000mhz
<bogdanov> 2gb rama 160gb disk
<bogdanov> 256mb grafa
<bogdanov> dvd-rw
<bogdanov> itd..
<bogdanov> 120eu
<bogdanov> samo za vas
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> 120€?
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> veš kaj... enmu bi mogla en komp kupt
<andrejz> saša, da nisem jaz un k mu moreš komp kupt :D
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> andrejz, teb sem dolžna sam pivo :P
<CrazyLemon> sam je prasec ta bogdanov..pravkar dobu 500mio €
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> mam za andrejza
<bogdanov> p2
<bogdanov> za 5eu
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> in še vedno dila cheap amdjeve PCje za 120€
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> to crazy
<bogdanov> piznal si
<bogdanov> AMD CHEAP
<bogdanov> INTEL ROXXXXXXXXX
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jah cheap v smislu    poceni ampak dobri
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<yang> jst cakam na novo serijo amdjev baje pridejo jeseni
<yang> 6 in 8 core
<bogdanov> kera serija to
<bogdanov> sam pizda x6 1055t za 140eu nov
<bogdanov> ma cez glavo
<bogdanov> :)
<yang> ne vem kako se jim bo reklo v mojem mikru sem nekaj bral
<yang> ampak naj ne bi bili blazno dragi okol 200 eur po cpu
<bogdanov> jst mam i5 2500k
<bogdanov> in nebom menju se neki cajta ker je zakon
<bogdanov> grem bbl uzivejte
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> papa bogdanov ;)
<sasa84> se Å¡e zmenva :P
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad enga APU-ja :)
<sasa84> apu? :P
<sasa84> abu abu :D
<CrazyLemon> cpu+gpu=apu :D
<sasa84> kaj pa abu? :P
<sasa84> nč, šibam na kofe
<sasa84> me bodoči delodajalc vab :P
<CrazyLemon> župnik?'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kje je župnik???
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: [rešeno] problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah verjetno ni v LU ;)
<nafisa> klinc pol
<nafisa> saj bom enega povabla 1x, da pride mal pogledat :D hehe
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a si punco prisilu da je lajkala ubuntu.si@fb ? :))
<andrejz> nč nism prsilu
<andrejz> to napako je samostojno nardila
<nafisa> napako :ha
<CrazyLemon> zakaj napako? a sm tko tečn? :S
<andrejz> mal te moram dražit ;)
<CrazyLemon> to sam zato ker sm DRAŽen ane
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Po upgradu iz Ubuntu 10.10 na 11.04 ne morem več priti v OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4905/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js hujšat
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<nafisa> pejd hujšat ...
<nafisa> pa ne jest! :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<kubanc> he basic ring
<kubanc> consists of two kinds of register pairs, the “hen” and “chicken.” The hen pair
<kubanc> is contained within a block which will be referred to, for example, in a point
<kubanc> block,
<kubanc> a mi zna kdo povedat, kaj mislijo z referred to
<kubanc> a da se hen nanasa na blok?
<uros> živ
<uros> :)
<uros> Working installer can be created with AppDeploy Repackager on a supported platform (Win7). Resulting MSI package installs (silently) and works very well including desktop shortcuts and mime types. It's much better than manually copying files from existing Windows system.
<uros> http://www.kace.com/products/freetools/appdeploy-repackager/download.php
<uros> DLL Overrides:
<uros> winetricks msxml6 gdiplus gecko vcrun2005sp1 vcrun2008 msxml3 atmlib
<uros> kaj točno naredi spodnji stavek?
<uros> :)
<uros> al pa če kdo ve kaj morem narest ker se že dobre pol ure s tem ubadam :D
<nafisa> nimam blage, stari :D
<kubanc> a kdo pozna ring registers?
<uros> živijo, obstaja kak ukaz v terminalu ki ti pregleda trenutno priključene diske na računalnik? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mpucel2: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<nafisa> ej, vi, ko ste tako brihtni ... je za linux kak program, ko ti lahko snema screen? npr, kaj delaš?
<Sky[x]> ti bi bolj rabla za snemat s kmaerco da vidmo kaj ti delaž za kompom :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Enostaven monitoring za server/htpc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4959/new/posts/
<nafisa> Sky[x], ne bi videl nič zanimivega
<nafisa> samo tu pa tam, kako jem pa kako zobotrebec po ustih vlačim
<yang> ej bogdanov
<kubanc> uros, sudo fdisk -l
<bogdanov> yang povej
<uros> kubanc: hvala
<nafisa> sajko ... kaj pa ti delaš na webpage-u?
<nafisa> :D
<kubanc> uros, samo tukaj ti tudi pokaze particije
<uros> rabim samo da preverim ker mi enega diska ne zazna :D
<uros> samo verjetno je Å¡el pcb na disku
<kubanc> ja ce ti diska na zazna, ti ga tudi sistem ne bo zaznal
<kubanc> to je it najbols v bios pogledat
<uros> ja sej to sem ravnokar šel preden si mi ti napisal tisto ko sm prišel nazaj, in ugotovil da je nekaj narobe na strojni opremi :D
<kubanc> :D
<uros> morem mal pogledat če kje prodajajo pcb enak za tak disk :D
<kubanc> define pcb...?
<uros> vezje zgoraj na disku tam kjer pride priključen, po prebrskanih parih straneh sem ugotovu da je verjetno samo tisto šlo, ker disk drugače deluje normalno
<uros> :)
<kubanc> http://www.radiokrka.com/07/Regijskanovica/tabid/89/selectmoduleid/368/ArticleID/141702/Default.aspx
<Pepelka> V&F: Tisti, ki streljajo tudi trgujejo z drogo
<sajko> nafisa, kakem webpage-u? :D
<nafisa> sajko (5d67219b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.103.33.155) has joined #ubuntu-si
<sajko> ah
<sajko> na winsih nimam irc clienta :D
<nafisa> jebote windows
<nafisa> včer sem bla na windowsih ... pr kolegu ... sva klela drug prek drugega w7 ...
<sajko> :)
<sajko> men zaenkrat dela cez 1 let bp :)
<sajko> res pa je da vse več časa prežvim v pingvinu
<kubanc> da bi mel winsi lavfal 30 dni brez ugasanja, tezko vrjamem
<sajko> to itak
<sajko> sej morš skos neki updejtat :D
<nafisa> kubanc, mojemu kolegu so xp-ji laufal 278 dni skup ...
<kubanc> ja ok
<kubanc> men so lavfal 3 leta
<kubanc> samo sm ugasal racunalnik vmes
<kubanc> ..
<kubanc> a ma kdo dostop do mojblink.com?
<kubanc> ubuntu pa ne ugasam, oz. sm ga zdej po 30 dneh...
<kubanc> http://mojblink.com/torrent/106948/playboy_junij_2011_slo_avax
<Pepelka> mojblink.com
<marko__> daj a mi lahko kdo pomaga
<marko__> kaj so vse slabe lastnosti SSD diskov? So zelo dragi, majhna kapaciteta, so občutljivi na izgubo elektrike (bolj kot trdi diski)
<marko__> Å¡e 2
<nafisa> nimam, kubanc ... jst sem samo na partisu
<uros> jst mam dostop do blinka
<uros> kaj pa rabiš? :)
<Sky[x]> razmišlam če se mi res splača uzet i7 2.2GHz alraj 2.0 uzamem
<Sky[x]> da nam dnar preč metov ? :>
<nafisa> ja, odvisno, kolko rabiš, ne?
<upd> 3.4
<Sky[x]> sam če 2.0 uzamem mem tud salbšo grafo eh ...
<uros> :)
<Sky[x]> razlika je pa tud 250eur :>
<upd> ma jebeš cpu, 2.0 je dost dons tak use gpu dela
<upd> a se da
<upd> namestit samo tole uro k mam v kotu da bo slovenska ?
<upd> datum pa to ane k piše Thu May
<upd> ..
<kubanc> uros, a mi lahko posles torrent od playboy junij 2011
<marko__> a ve kdo za kaj se pri tiskalnikih uporablja tudi priklop tipa RJ45?
<Sky[x]> ja mrežni tiskalniki še nikol slišov/vidu/sprobov ?
<Sky[x]> a mislš da v firmah čakajo v vrsti na enmu kompu za printat :D
<marko__> Sky[x], obviously ne
<marko__> drugače ne bi vprašal
<marko__> jaz sem to napisal
<marko__> pa sem dobil 0.5 točke od 1
<marko__> zakaj?
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnksuXOg1Uc&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dimitri izve, da gre Mihelčič v pokoj&#x202c;&rlm;
<Sky[x]> uporablja za se povezavje tiskalnika v mrežo
<Sky[x]> kaj boš pa še druzga napisov :)
<marko__> da lahko do njega dostopamo iz večih računalnikov
<marko__> verjetno je htel met tak, idiot proof pojasnjeno
<marko__> Rj45 priklop uporabljamo da povežemo tiskalnik v mrežo in tako lahko dostopamo do njega iz večih računalnikov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<marko__> Sky[x], kaj pa slabe lastnosti SSD diskov?
<marko__> do zdaj mam
<marko__> Slabe lastnosti SSD diskov so da so dragi, imajo majhno kapaciteto, življenjska doba diska, občutljivi so na nenavadno izgubo elektrike.
<marko__> enega bi Å¡e rabil
<marko__> samo niti google ne zna pomagat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> marko__: da more kernel podpirat TRIM če ga hočeš na polno izkoristit al kva je že ?
<Sky[x]> mogoče kok ma kej porabe elektrike
<marko__> hm
<marko__> verjetno ni glih to
<Sky[x]> mogoče težavna izdelava
<Sky[x]> velika potrata kšne surovine al pa kej
<Sky[x]> nv kok se pa kej pregrevajo
<marko__> ne
<marko__> ssd-ji so hladni
<marko__> Dobre lastnosti SSD diskov so, da so tihi, zelo hitri, so manjši, delujejo hladnejše, odporni na tresenje.
<kubanc> ma dej nehi
<kubanc> mihelcic
<kubanc> haha
<marko__> ?
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnksuXOg1Uc&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dimitri izve, da gre Mihelčič v pokoj&#x202c;&rlm;
<kubanc> legenda..
<kubanc> slava tistemu ki je to naredil
<LorD_DDooM> Pri SSD se hitrost pisanja z uporabo niža, dokler se prepisane celice ponovno ne povrne v prvotno stanje (ali če TRIM sistemu sporoča katere celice so že popisane)
<marko__> hm
<marko__> LorD_DDooM, hvala, ampak lahko malo poenostaviš to?
<marko__> Pač, da se čez čas hitrost pisanja niža
<marko__> bi blo zadoasi?
<marko__> zadosti*
<LorD_DDooM> Na popisane celice se piše počasneje
<LorD_DDooM> Hitrost branja ostaja enaka
<marko__> kaj so popisane celice?
<LorD_DDooM> Tiste, na katere je disk že pisal... brez TRIMa sistem ne ve ali je celica popisana ali ne, zato je pisanje počasneje... zato se občasno mora izvesti wipe diska, ali če to dianmično izvaja TRIM
<LorD_DDooM> Hitrost branja se zmanjšuje s količino podatkov zapisanih na disk
<LorD_DDooM> evo, recimo
<LorD_DDooM> pisanja*
<marko-_--> LorD_DDooM, hvala!
<Cveto> èer
<marko-_--> hai
<neett> kaj je mozno da ma en user na ubuntu nastavlen slovenski jezik, en pa angleski ?
<marko__> ja
<CrazyLemon> ungrateful bitch!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko__> S pravilno uporabo polarizacijskega filtra lahko prilagodimo snop svetlobe, da vidimo sosedi skozi zunanji sloj oblačila in se pri tem veselo zabavamo s svojim spolnim organom - penis.
<marko__> a mislite da mi bo profesor dal 5 za humor
<marko__> al se to dogaja samo v filmih
<Cveto> pust Å¡olo
<Cveto> delat pejt
<Cveto> bo vsaj kaka korist
<marko__> yay! gremo jabolke pobirat
<Cveto> kake neumnosti vas uèijo v šoli
<Cveto> 3/4 folka na faksu
<CrazyLemon> /charset UTF-8
<Cveto> sami znanstveniki
<CrazyLemon> ty :D
<Cveto> delo pa nobenmu ne diši
<marko__> a si ti nek 50 letni star dedek ki še živi v jugoslaviji?
<marko__> če kaj sovražim so to "pejt delat/idi se učit" fore, srsly. Sploh ima smisel se s tem ubadat? Zakaj bi naj šel delat nekam, če lahko sedim za mizo in služim 2x večje mastne parce
<marko__> zdaj, ker tebi to ni uspelo, še ne pomeni da je brez veze in da delo nobenemu ne diši
<Cveto> ja kolk pa služiš ti ki samo sediš v klimatizirani pisarni
<Cveto> povej mi da se ti lahko smejim
<marko__> a to so tvoji argumenti?
<marko__> jaz Å¡e sploh ne delam, v Å¡oli sem
<marko__> a ni to nekak jasno
<Cveto> meni je uspelo vse kar sem si zadal
<Cveto> pri 25ih na svojem 4je audiji in berlingo
<marko__> torej po tvojem mnenju naj zdaj pustim šolo in grem delat, to je po tvojem dobra napotnica za življenje?
<Cveto> lepo shajam
<Cveto> z OÅ 
<Cveto> ampak delam
<marko__> ja super
<marko__> me veseli
<marko__> da ti je uspelo
<Cveto> delam neki kar se da otipat
<bogdanov> :))
<Cveto> in ne mešam zraka v pisarnah
<marko__> srsly ej:>
<Cveto> seveda je dobra napotnica
<Cveto> luftarjev je preveè
<bogdanov> cveto
<bogdanov> to povej
<bogdanov> :P
<marko-_-> Cveto, kaj pa delaš?
<marko-_-> <Cveto> delam neki kar se da otipat
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> O MOJ BOG
<Cveto> al pa videt
<CrazyLemon> bureke se da otipat :/
<Cveto> ti nisi naredil še niè
<marko-_-> a se ti zavedaš da če bi se vsi držali tvojega nasveta
<marko-_-> ne bi zdaj trenutno
<marko-_-> bil na ircu?
<Cveto> in dvomim da kdaj kaj boš
<marko-_-> kaj šele računalniku
<Cveto> za jurja boš v pisarni gnil
<Cveto> Å¡iht pa pri 30ih dobil
<marko-_-> ti si prizadet :D
<Cveto> res hudo
<marko-_-> to sploh niso argumenti
<marko-_-> kaj je to
<marko-_-> kaj pišeš
<marko-_-> srsly
<Cveto> o kakih argumentih govoriš opica zabita
<Cveto> sprana glava
<marko-_-> ja, vsi smo pridne ovčke katere sledimo čredi in jemo drek, ti, ti delavec, working class hero
<marko-_-> wolf!
<marko-_-> ti si unikaten
<CrazyLemon> no no.. nismo v vrtcu
<CrazyLemon> tko da chill
<marko-_-> UBOV TE BOM MUDEL
<Cveto> lol
<Cveto> kje se dobiva
<Cveto> da ti eno zidarsko upalim
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> umiram :>
<Cveto> pejt se uèit rajš
<Cveto> da bo neki iz tebe
<Cveto> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> prvo mu govoriš naj gre delat
<CrazyLemon> in zdej mu govoriš naj se gre učit
<Cveto> da boš pri 30ih lahko prelagal papirje iz ene strani mize na drugo
<Cveto> in kofetkal
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da je mladina tok zmedena
<marko-_-> dej jaz umiram:D
<marko-_-> Cveto, a maš majhen penis da si tok zagrizen in eksploziven
<Cveto> na dolgi rok res ja
<Cveto> :)
<Cveto> sem že napisal da mi niè ne fali
<marko-_-> zato ker se učim, sem avtomatično postal ovčka brez prihodnosti v tvojih očeh?
<marko-_-> srsly ej:D
<marko-_-> jaz se lahko učim, pa grem delat če mi bo volja za to, dej definiri besedo delat in učenje
<Cveto> pa ne da si svetla izjema s ciljem?
<Cveto> to ti doma starše farbi
<marko-_-> lol
<Cveto> da te bodo Å¡e naprej sponzorirali
<marko-_-> kaj je s tabo človek:D
<marko-_-> učim se stvari, ki me zanimajo bolj, kot ostale, pa nima zdaj veze če sem zaljubljen v to kaj se učim al ne. Če na koncu dobim delo kjer bom smrdel v nekem server roomu v neki firmi al pa se ukvarjal z avtomehanstvom
<marko-_-> je moja stvar in konec koncov irelevantna
<Cveto> bejž no bejž
<marko-_-> si mogoče pomislil, da se nekateri ljudje radi učijo in pridobivajo nove informacije? Brez učenja in brez dela, ne bi blo nič
<marko-_-> to je skombinirana stvar, Cveto
<marko-_-> goes hand in hand
<marko-_-> upam da razumeš to
<Cveto> kar se iz knjig nauèiš èez teden dva pozabiš
<Cveto> prakse nikoli
<marko-_-> kar se iz knjig naučiš in uporabiš v praksi ne pozabiš čez dva tedna
<marko-_-> brez teorije ni prakse
<marko-_-> idiot
<marko-_-> zarad takih kot so ti propada svet
<Cveto> ti prakse Å¡e nisi od blizu videl
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> rad te mam
<Cveto> zarad mene ja
<Cveto> sigurno lol
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> #ubuntu-off-topic !!! :)))
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/cutewinfail#p/u/43/Nr19QX1p44c
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;cutewinfail&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> lol
<kubanc> folk, kakr je reku bogdanov, presaltejta pa se mejta kje drugje rada... :P
<kubanc> sudo shutdown -h bluzenje
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a si tle?
<marko-_-> SSD diski so 2,5 inčni a ne?
<bogdanov> jp
<kubanc> napaka: hd0 out of disk, kako je to lahko tezava z sektorji?
<marko-_-> pa trdi diski v laptopih tudi ne bogdanov
<bogdanov> marko ja
<marko-_-> zakon
<marko-_-> rad te mam
<marko-_-> toliko ljubezni je v meni
<marko-_-> rad vas mam vse
<marko-_-> objel vas bi in vam dal puso na čelo
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> avs nabavu
<bogdanov> ssd
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> no, verjetno, samo to me bolj zanima
<marko-_-> za šolo, ko jutri pišem
<marko-_-> in nimam zapiskov :D
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> pride tako leto
<kubanc> marko-_-, a si ti mogoce nakajen?
<Grega> vcasih se mu nehote zgodi..
<Grega> :)
<marko-_-> kubanc, skoraj vsak dan
<kubanc> :D
<upd> http://assault.cubers.net/ dobrrr spill.ll
<Pepelka> AssaultCube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk mejte se
<kubanc> L.P.
<CrazyLemon> zmatran!
<alyosha> dj no CrazyLemon ne se delat da si s5 kolesaru
<alyosha> al neki Å¡portal
<alyosha> ker vemo da nisi:D
<CrazyLemon> stari
<CrazyLemon> 50ka padla
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> tippa
<alyosha> 50g al kaj
<alyosha> kolko para?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ja
<CrazyLemon> 186
<alyosha> pa ti si hud
<alyosha> dobra je to cena
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa valda
<CrazyLemon> za 50ko je odlična
<alyosha> nisi ti kar tako
<alyosha> več kot odlična:D
<alyosha> to Å¡e bogdanov ne mora zrihtat:D
<alyosha> u kransterdamu:D
<alyosha> eee CrazyLemon si bil na trznici dol
<alyosha> ze u unem
<alyosha> fritko al kaj je
<alyosha> pri pekari uni na čošku novi
<CrazyLemon> nisem..sm pa bil na tržnici
<CrazyLemon> pr kekcu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> so odprli kao fried fish
<alyosha> za domov
<alyosha> kalamare girice
<alyosha> sardine
<alyosha> in to
<CrazyLemon> samo da je fried a :D
<alyosha> tam prides naročiš ti sprži
<alyosha> ma je tudi grilled neki:D
<alyosha> ni use fried:D
<alyosha> so pa kalamari do jaja
<alyosha> 20€ kila
<alyosha> to ti znači porcija 200g 4€
<alyosha> profi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lej tipa!
<alyosha> Å¡e sem zmutu uno tam da mi je dala zraven
<CrazyLemon> vidi se da boš kmalu mel maturo
<alyosha> par sardin in to
<CrazyLemon> ko iz topa si to izračunal!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<alyosha> hahahahah
<alyosha> pizda nwem kako bom z maturo
<CrazyLemon> hudobija taprava :D
<alyosha> mam sojenje ko mam anglescino mona
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> moram ju3 klicat če je to opravičljiv razlog da prestavim:D
<CrazyLemon> si najdu odvetnika? :D
<alyosha> ju3:D
<alyosha> poznas kasnega dobrega?
<alyosha> poceni?:D
<alyosha> pro bono po moznosti:D
<CrazyLemon> matoza sm enkrat vidu v bmwju
<CrazyLemon> a to Å¡teje?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<Cveto> seveda je opravièljiv razlog
<Cveto> sam pokliè :)
<alyosha> do jaja:D
<alyosha> moram ju3 ja
<Cveto> dost prej
<Cveto> drgaè ti potnih stroškov ne vrnejo lol
<alyosha> itak danes sem dobu komaj papirje tko
<alyosha> da prej ko ju3
<wolfey> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Linux-2639-released/
<Pepelka> Linux 2.6.39 assists firewalls, speeds up Ext4 - News - Linux for Devices
<wolfey> http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/05/19/1849222/Siemens-SCADA-Hacking-Talk-Pulled-From-TakeDownCon
<Pepelka> Siemens SCADA Hacking Talk Pulled From TakeDownCon - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> suša is back!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..saša!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Cveto> krasno
<Cveto> 25 potrebnih tipov je èakalo na ta trenutek
<marko-_-> vred s tabo?
<marko-_-> a je sasa dvospolnik?
<marko-_-> ne razumem
<Cveto> jst sm ga že namoèu
<marko-_-> ans, pa je homoseksualec (true story)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče cveto pa ans.. ?
<CrazyLemon> just a tought
<ans> hej hej
<ans> kaj se tu dogaja
<Cveto> lol
<CrazyLemon> ans a poznaš tale cvet od cvetota?
<sasa84> elow
<ans> kater
<wolfey> hej sasa84
<sasa84> oj wolfey ;)
<sasa84> Cveto, ??
<Cveto> m?
<marko-_-> spipalo
<marko-_-> se mi bo
<marko-_-> Opiši način delovanja Igličnih, bubble jet, laserskih ali ink-jet tiskalnikov!
<ans> haha
<ans> kaj imas to marko-_-
<marko-_-> računalniške komponente
<Cveto> cpp pole
<ans> lool
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] PZUFIC: Težave z inštalazijo Ubuntu 11.04 na prenosni računalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4960/new/posts/
<LorD_DDooM> A to moraš spet minimalistično opisat? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: gDesklets  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4955/new/posts/
<marko-_-> LorD_DDooM, da:D
<marko-_-> a se ti da?
<LorD_DDooM> Dejva na private, da ne bova pospemala :)
<Grega> iiii neeeedd alcohoooolll!!
<Grega> rrraaarrrrrrrr
<sasa84> Grega no...
<sasa84> :P
<Grega> or milk... got milk?!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<sasa84> Grega, povn ga mam
<Grega> am am am
<sasa84> ma kdo kle debian?
<Grega> jaz imam vse kar si zelis
<Grega> ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nek gruntam, dab debian naštimala
<sasa84> nism preveč zadovolna z 11.04 :(
<Grega> mene je 11.04 razpizdil in sem debian namestil
<Grega> ene 14 dni nazaj
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> jst sm na VB sprobala Å¡e opensuse, fedoro sm 1x prej...mal mint pa kej tko
<sasa84> sam sem navajena na te debian stvari...mejbi bi mi najbl debian ugajou
<sasa84> pa gnome mi je zakon...tm je večji red
<Grega> daj debian gor, saj ga isto zrihtas gor ubuntu.. pa vse nekak bolj stable deluje
<Grega> jaz mam se kr -stable.. ceprav bom mogoce kasneje sel na -unstable
<sasa84> stable ej 6.0 a ne?
<Grega> ja
<sasa84> kaj pa tm je tud software center?
<sasa84> pač v gnome meniju?
<Grega> um.. kaj je software center? :)
<sasa84> programsko središče :P
<sasa84> to mi je fajn stvar
<sasa84> vrjetn je a ne?
<Grega> verjetno.. evo, bom se vstal in sel pogledat
<Grega> samo za tebe :)
<sasa84> ma zlat si! ;)
<Grega> Programsko sredisce.. je
<sasa84> kulči
<sasa84> kdaj pa bomo dočakal gnome3 na debianu? :P
<bogdanov> ooo
<Grega> uh.. na stable verjetno se par let ne :) v -unstable pa verjetno bo.. pocasi..
<bogdanov> debian 6 rox
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sam ni tok userfriendly za novejse uporabnike
<Mikoar> kak je pa kej odziven glede gui-ja debian?
<Grega> v -experimental je ze gnome 3
<sasa84> hm...
<Mikoar> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=29439
<Pepelka> Debian User Forums &bull; View topic - Debian is faster than Ubuntu. Period.
<sasa84> I burned Debian on a CD and then I burned Ubuntu on another one, then I went outside and threw them like frisbees, Debian was definitely faster. IMMV.
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Grega> skoda da je tako jebeno tezko flash zrihtat na freebsdju.. sploh ne bi blo kaj za razmisljat :)
<sasa84> :))
<Mikoar> ka je gnome zraven prilozen k freebsdju?
<bogdanov> grega use ports
<bogdanov> :P
<Grega> gnome je v portsih
<Grega> saj flash je tud v portsih, ampak je potrebno namestit neke linux emulatorje and shit.. saj ce se dve uri jebes pol dela, ampak ni to to
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> nč, gre spat...jutr šiht
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<CrazyLemon> v tem playboyu sam reklame
<CrazyLemon> hočm nage babe jebelacesta
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> 14 stran pa Å¡e nobene nism vidu!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to ni za otroke!
<CrazyLemon> sej bom zbrisal pol ko pogledam..tko da sasa84 nc bat..necakinja pa necak ne bosta tega gledala
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ok :P
<sasa84> nč, nočk ;)
<CrazyLemon> joške!! vidu sm joške!
<CrazyLemon> noč saša :D
<sasa84> pst!!!
<sasa84> ma joške jst tkoj vidm :P
<sasa84> nč spešl :P
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> oooooo fak kaj sm zdej prebral
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/hahaha.png
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja crazyman
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> po moje je tip gay :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> drive angry
<bogdanov> dobr ja
<CrazyLemon> ni slab ne
<CrazyLemon> poglej si limitless
<marko-_-> hhahahaha
<marko-_-> ne me jebat
<marko-_-> kaj delajo z two and a half men
<marko-_-> zdaj bodo namesto charlieja
<marko-_-> dali not onega pedercka
<marko-_-> kaj je ze
<marko-_-> ashton kutcher
<marko-_-> O moj bog
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-20
<CrazyLemon> tist "pedercek" je funny :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> volis ti pedere
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> če so smešni..jp :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> limitless
<bogdanov> dobr bi ble take
<bogdanov> tabletke
<bogdanov> :>>
<nafisa> konc dela za 4 ure
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> Å¡e nis Å¡u spat?
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> nemorm
<bogdanov> cakam nate
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMUgDBraPxg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Pevaj Srbijo&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> kak lepo
<bogdanov> haha :)
<bogdanov> i nafisa kaj se dela
<nafisa> zdajle?
<nafisa> sedim pred računalnikom
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcf1-ejsKC4&feature=related
<bogdanov> ;)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Zvezda mi je sve!&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> grem laku nocccccccc
<bogdanov> :**
<nafisa> lahko noč, bogdanov
<nafisa> :***
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Težave z inštalazijo Ubuntu 11.04 na prenosni računalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4960/new/posts/
<nafisa> eni majo že ob 6ih zjutr probleme z računalnikom ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] PZUFIC: Težave z inštalazijo Ubuntu 11.04 na prenosni računalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4960/new/posts/
<nafisa> Kazalo programskih paketov je okvarjeno
<nafisa> kaj naj zdaj?
<nafisa> zamlel mi je med posodobitvijo ...
<nafisa> E: dpkg je bil prekinjen. Za popravilo napake morate ročno pognati 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'.
<nafisa> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<christooss> jo
<christooss> a ma kdo usb modem zte 688
<christooss> al pa kej podobnega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Težave z inštalazijo Ubuntu 11.04 na prenosni računalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4960/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: ubuntu ftp povezava ni datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4961/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ubuntu ftp povezava ni datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4961/new/posts/
<kubanc> gnome3 FTW
<kubanc> :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Unity(?) zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4962/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Unity(?) zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4962/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [rešeno] [11.04] napaka: hd0 out of disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4949/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a si al nisi?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda sm
<alyosha> ma ti si do jaja:D
<alyosha> poznas koga ki dela na pošti?
<alyosha> oz. po moznosti unega ki dostavlja
<alyosha> pakete?:D
<alyosha> oz. kje bi dobu st. od tipa ki to dostavlja?:D
<CrazyLemon> sej ni vedno isti :D
<alyosha> ma tej ki vozijo pakete so pomoje 2 3 ita
<alyosha> ista
<CrazyLemon> in poznaš ti homerja? :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ja ma on je poštar
<alyosha> navaden
<CrazyLemon> ma meni se zdi da vozi pakete tudi
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sm ga vidu v abanki ko sm tam delal
<alyosha> buu jz sem ga vidu dostikrat tam u Å¡alari
<CrazyLemon> je uletel po paket
<alyosha> je nosu pošto
<alyosha> homer mona:D
<alyosha> on je bil tvoj sošolec ne?
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :D
<alyosha> se spowneš ko si je obril obrvi po sredini kao
<alyosha> med očesi
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<alyosha> nmj
<CrazyLemon> tip je bil pojava :D
<alyosha> uni je bil udarjen res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> maš broj njegov
<alyosha> pokliči ga takoj
<CrazyLemon> tip nas je vozu vn :D
<alyosha> in reči mu
<alyosha> da prinese kurčev paket!
<CrazyLemon> smo mu dali po 5€ in nas je vozu po obali :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> mega mu je
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in uletimo mi tam v portorož...tip igra igrice mi pijemo :D
<CrazyLemon> homer mona :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> tip je bil weird ful
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz hočem moj pakeeettt!!!
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš v paketu? b&j's? :D
<alyosha> hehe ne to bom u pondeljek jedu in torek in četrtek ko gremo u lj:D
<alyosha> pc mam u paketu mona
<alyosha> po enem tednu so cepci poslali komaj
<CrazyLemon> fatty :D
<alyosha> i'm faaat and i'm gooorgeous
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> danes je bil ps pri veterinarju
<alyosha> so mu neki po ušeih delali
<alyosha> in tipu so dali to
<alyosha> narkozo
<alyosha> tip stari komaj se vleče tu po hiši:D
<alyosha> spi Å¡evedno napow:D
<CrazyLemon> tko kot njegov lastnik
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> do jaja:D
<alyosha> danes sem bil z luigijem:D
<alyosha> tip paranoji neki:DD
<alyosha> se boji da ga bojo zaprli:D
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> se ne smeje več?????
<CrazyLemon> pol to ni luigi :/
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<alyosha> hahaha ne ne tip je zaparanoju:D
<alyosha> do zdj je govoru kao
<alyosha> nic ni to
<alyosha> zdj ko je do bu pošto
<alyosha> še ki tožilec smrad
<alyosha> je napisal kr precej po svoje to
<alyosha> kr neke scene ki nimajo veze in so neresnične
<alyosha> in tip se je zdj malo pokakaw:DD
<alyosha> oleeee je klciala nonka da je prišu pakeeet!
<alyosha> moraš si mislit
<CrazyLemon> pa kam si poslal ti ta paket mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa na naslov od nonke
<alyosha> vedno:D
<alyosha> da me ne čaka zraven pakete še kdo:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> pizda danes sem mogu poslat pismo na sodisce
<alyosha> da mi prestavijo obravnavo zaradi mature
<alyosha> so rekli da mi bojo ustregli:D
<alyosha> lopovi
<alyosha> nic sibam jaz po pakeeet
<alyosha> do jaja:D
<sajko> a kdo uporablja skype prek empathy? dela zadovoljivo?
<andrejz> ej CrazyLemon, komu si ti na arnesu pisal za statistiko zrcalnega strežnika
<andrejz> @sajko: še vedno rabiš skype met
<CrazyLemon> andrejz info@    ter helpdesk@
<CrazyLemon> sajko glede tistih grafov..sicer ni to kar ti iščeš ampak munin ima OGROMNO grafov :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer pa...a je phpsysinfo res tako "požrešn" ? :)
<sajko> ne ni
<sajko> sam ni grafov!
<sajko> :D
<sajko> drugac je pa kul
<sajko> sam bi rad statistiko cez čas tudi (ne samo za CPU)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Težave z inštalazijo Ubuntu 11.04 na prenosni računalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4960/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> munin ima ogromno statistike in ogromno grafov
<sajko> pa je prijazen do resorsev? :D
<CrazyLemon> preveč if you ask me :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. probaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu-hr.org/munin/    kle maš če te zanima kak zgleda
<Pepelka> Munin :: overview
<sajko> se bom v pondelk igral ko se mi nov dal ucit :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak kle maš res vse
<CrazyLemon> od napak do uporabe etc
<sajko> haha, sam je res velik grafov :D
<CrazyLemon> kar po moje ti ravno ne rabiš...ampak če že hočeš grafe..munin is your sw :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a želiš arnesu pisat? :)
<andrejz> ne, čakam da se boš ti javil :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm jim 3x pisal
<CrazyLemon> in dobu en odgovor
<CrazyLemon> tko da..no more :)
<andrejz> no pol pa še 3x pošlji
<andrejz> da še 1 odgovor bioiš
<sajko> kva pa rabte pr arnesu?
<CrazyLemon> statistiko :)
<sajko> za ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> za njihov ubuntu mirror
<CrazyLemon> si.archive.ubuntu.com
<sajko> na go6.si je matjaz, pomoje bi znal kej pomagat, ce ne pa vsaj napotit k pravim osebam
<sajko> (nevme če majo irc channel)
<CrazyLemon> kdo je matjaz? :D
<sajko> http://go6.si/2009/11/matjaz-straus-postal-clan-strokovnega-sveta-zavoda-go6/
<Pepelka> Matjaž Straus postal član strokovnega sveta zavoda go6 | go6.si
<sajko> matjaz[at]go6.si
<sajko> probat ni greh :)
<CrazyLemon> sej so mi enkrat odgovoril na arnesu
<sajko> ce pa napises da bi portal ubuntu.si @ ipv6 bo pa sploh vesel :)
<CrazyLemon> ko sm pisal na helpdesk@
<CrazyLemon> ampak po tem ko smo spet hotl statistiko
<CrazyLemon> smposlal na helpdesk@    pa nobenga odgovora ni bilo
<CrazyLemon> pa pošljem cca. mesec kasnej na info@ ..pa tudi nobenga odgovora
<sajko> :)
<sajko> probi tle
<sajko> ce pa se tle nov pa nov nc slabs :D
<CrazyLemon> naah..ne bom pisal enem folku k ni za to :D
<sajko> wuss :P
<sajko> nc sibam na drink , bbl
<Mikoar> !t sl en onanirajoci ocelot
<Pepelka> onanirajoci ocelot
<yang> kateri dan pride naslednje leto maj 23
<Mikoar> sreda
<yang> hvala
<Grega> obvlada kdo photoshop oz. kak podoben tool? neke barve bi moral spremenit
<Grega> uber nujno je :)
<CrazyLemon> ne obvladam gimp ampak sm ga uporabljal once or twic
<CrazyLemon> e
<Grega> imam eno sliko (http://webapps.si/sgse/sgse_t_1.png) in ti ljudje na sliki bi morali bit obarvani s takšno barvo kot je na sredini pika
<Grega> in ce uporabim paint bucket
<Grega> postanejo full "robati"
<Grega> in to ni gut.. rabim bi lepso resitev
<CrazyLemon> men zgledajo normalni
<Grega> um.. ne.. glej..
<Grega> to je osnovna slika http://startplatz.ch/sgse.ch/picture/sgse.png in ideja je, da ko gres z misko cez
<Grega> da se clovek obarva
<Grega> torej http://www.shrani.si/f/g/n9/Sum0nM7/sgset12.png
<Grega> ampak tukaj sem jaz uporabil bucket
<Grega> in je clovek "robat"
<Mikoar> soften?
<Grega> :S
<Grega> kje je kak soften
<Mikoar> al pa blur
<Mikoar> ker program uporabljas?
<Grega> photoshop cs3
<Grega> aha, blur nekaj spremeni.. da vidim
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/2c/yp/3dnAur17/sgse2.png
<Grega> .. se vedno mi ni vsec
<Grega> blur more!!
<uros> al pa probaj označit z lasso toolom pa pol pobarvat pa bodo brez roba
<uros> :)
<Grega> ne bo v redu to..
<Grega> http://startplatz.ch/sgse.ch/index.php?home
<Pepelka> Home | St.Galler Steuerexperten
<Grega> a bi pomagal kdo? 10min, 10eur? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej je mal preveč blurry :)
<Mikoar> image -> adjustments -> hue/saturation
<Mikoar> pa prej oznacis samo clovske like
<Grega> huh.. ok..
<Grega> ok.. kako pa naj barvo zadenem?
<Mikoar> pa colorize checkbox obkljukat moras
<Mikoar> da ti sivine obarva drugac ti jih ne
<Sky[x]> kaj to ?
<Grega> to imam.. in zdaj ce spreminjam Hou, Saturation in Lightness se barva spreminja..
<Sky[x]> Grega kej testiraš da vidm :P
<Grega> ampak kako naj zdaj zadenem barvo
<Grega> Sky[x]: ma, eno sliko morem nekaj spremenit
<alyosha> amm need some help
<alyosha> sem mel na enem pcju
<alyosha> debian in zdj
<alyosha> sem pač menjal plosco
<alyosha> proc
<alyosha> in rame
<alyosha> disk z sistemom je ostal od prej
<alyosha> samo ko mi loada
<alyosha> pride do tam
<alyosha> Loadin Kernel
<alyosha> in ne gre naprej
<alyosha> ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<alyosha> kaj tam po forumu pišeš
<alyosha> namesto tu meni da pomagaš:D
<CrazyLemon> neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ..če ti js odstranim glavo in dam drugo glavo a bo ta druga glava bila enaka prvi glavi :D
<alyosha> zakaj mi ne gre not?!
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> nekako lahko to porihtam a?
<CrazyLemon> lahko probaš
<alyosha> ker bi rabu to kar mam gor
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: ubuntu ftp povezava ni datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4961/new/posts/
<alyosha> baze in datotek neki
<alyosha> in tko
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kernel reinstall bi pomagal..ne vem..nism nikoli mel takih problemov :)
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj mi je vrglo vn neki
<alyosha> Gave up waiting for root device
<alyosha> ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist
<alyosha> Dropping to a shell
<alyosha> in pol spodaj neki
<alyosha> BusyBox
<alyosha> built in shell(ash)
<Mikoar> jst bom pa probal freebsd
<alyosha> heklp
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> jaz bi rekel, da disk ni prikljucen na isti kabel kot je bil.. verjetno mores samo fstab editat
<alyosha> kabel ni isti ne
<alyosha> kaj če dam isti kabel bi moglo bit rešeno?
<alyosha> tudi zdj na tej plosci mam samo en ta IDE in so gor disk in cdrom
<Grega> ne kabel kot kabel.. isti prikljucek.. na stari plati je bil kot hda1 tukaj pa je npr hda3
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> kaj pravis da editam?:D
<Grega> /etc/fstab i guess
<alyosha> lih gledam ja
<alyosha> samo ni tega folderja
<alyosha> v etc
<CrazyLemon> to ni folder ampak datoteka
<alyosha> mam samo modprobe.d scsi_id.config in udev
<Grega> a je sploh mountano kaj?
<alyosha> ma nwem
<Grega> cudno je, ce je kaj mountano.. mogoce bi moral samo kak grub.conf editat in popravit tam..
<alyosha> nek ta BusyBox je nardilo
<alyosha> in tu kao mam
<alyosha> etc in use je tam
<alyosha> samo use bolj prazno
<CrazyLemon> busybox je samo fallback ko ne gre mimo gruba
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj ti izpiše sudo fdisk -l
<alyosha> /bin/sh: sudo not found
<alyosha> in pol brez sudo
<alyosha> fdisk not found
<CrazyLemon> to je pač busybox :D
<alyosha> ja mam ful neki malo
<alyosha> komand
<Grega> mount ?
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> tu pa je neki:D
<alyosha> rootfs on /type rootfs (rw)
<alyosha> non on /sys
<alyosha> non on /proc
<alyosha> udev on /dev
<Grega> to ni nic
<alyosha> jebemga
<Grega> dmesg ti bo verjetno izpisal kje je tvoj disk
<Grega> potem pa ga mountas
<alyosha> aha tu je vrglo zdj vn
<alyosha> in je umes disk ja
<Grega> kolk ma stevilko?
<alyosha> 3.09329
<alyosha> ne ne
<Grega> :)
<alyosha> 3.082183
<alyosha> tako:D
<Grega> ne... hdaX
<Grega> X = neko celo stevilo
<alyosha> ni hdb:
<Grega> oz. ali je lahko hdb hdc? ne vem kako ima to linux..
<Grega> to, verjetno
<alyosha> ub pol Maxtor tralala
<Grega> ok, torej hdb
<Grega> zdaj mores ta hdb mountat.. mount /dev/hdb / .. i guess
<Grega> oz. noter imas particije.. mount /dev/hdb1 /
<alyosha> napise da cannot
<alyosha> read
<alyosha> fstab
<alyosha> no such file or dir
<Grega> :S
<alyosha> ta fajl manjka ja
<alyosha> samo kako
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> ls /dev/hdb*
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> ima notri
<alyosha> dev/ hdb, hdb1 2 in 5
<alyosha> pizda kako grem vn iz "vi"
<alyosha> ?
<Grega> :q
<alyosha> nikoli nisem tega uporabljal:D
<Grega> mogoce ne mores mountat na /
<Grega> probaj mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt npr
<alyosha> no such file
<Grega> jebemomatermilo
<Grega> mkdir /mnt
<Grega> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Grega> zdaj ze kr napamet nekaj.. :)
<alyosha> hehe
<Grega> docim pa.. glede na to, da je hdb.. kaj ce ga odklopis in priklopis tam ko imas IDE1?
<alyosha> mnt je nardilo folder
<alyosha> mountalo pa ni:D
<alyosha> mam samo en ide
<Grega> grrr
<alyosha> nwem nwem
<alyosha> razbil ga bom:D
<alyosha> pa bo rešeno:D
<Grega> daj, tocno prepisi
<Grega> kaj ti napise
<Grega> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<alyosha> nic ne napise
<alyosha> gre u spodnjo vrstico samo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj sem probal se dat hdb2 recimo napise pa da
<miha> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2154/5739515369_a71232b9d4_o.png @ http://www.zerohedge.com/article/may-20-2011-get-ready-rapture :D
<alyosha> Device or resource busy
<alyosha> in zdj ko dam mount
<alyosha> mi napise dol
<alyosha> /dev/hdb1 on /mnt type ext3
<alyosha> ooo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> do jaja
<alyosha> zdj mam u folderju mnt use kar rabi:D
<alyosha> samo kaj zdj tu spremenim uni fkajjeze
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> kaj se ti smeješ
<alyosha> jebemte
<CrazyLemon> smešen si :D
<alyosha> ti mona
<alyosha> powej rajsi kako da zdj to rešim do konca
<alyosha> ne pa da tu izigravaš frajera:D
<CrazyLemon> scroll up pa poglej kaj ti je grega napisal ? :))
<alyosha> pa ja da moram ta
<alyosha> fstab editirat
<alyosha> jel tako?
<CrazyLemon> probaj :D
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> POVEJ!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> moram se učit matematiko dj
<alyosha> bi rad to rešu prej
<alyosha> tu ssem u tem fstab
<alyosha> samo nwem kaj bi mogu spremenit
<alyosha> mam proc ....
<alyosha> pol podaj pa je to kar pomoje rabi
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist
<alyosha> /dev/hda1
<CrazyLemon> to moraš spremenit
<alyosha> in pod <mount point> je samo /
<CrazyLemon> a bi moglo bit Å¡e kaj?? :)
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> pomoje ja a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj pol rebootam in to je to kao?
<alyosha> ki zdj u fstab je notri
<alyosha> ta /dev/hdb1
<alyosha> hda
<CrazyLemon> zamenjaj /dev/hda1 z /dev/hdb1  in to je to
<alyosha> aja lih zdj sem opazu ja
<alyosha> da nekje je a nekje b
<alyosha> kako zdj u VI
<alyosha> saveam to
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> ki nimam tu nanota./
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<Grega> mafia
<Grega> :wq
<CrazyLemon> :wq
<alyosha> pizda materna
<alyosha> kako se zdj rešim tega da pišem po fajlu
<alyosha> sem
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> da vidimo zdj
<Grega> esc
<alyosha> mjao ni obeetavnno preveč:D
<alyosha> sem rebootal zdhj
<alyosha> in s5 se je ustavlo na Loading
<alyosha> bomo vidli kaj bo zdj izpisalo
<alyosha> samo traja par minut da s enavelica loadat
<alyosha> pizda
<alyosha> ALERT! dev/hda1 do not exist
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisi pofixal
<alyosha> pa perej je blo notri
<alyosha> hda1
<alyosha> zdj sem dal hdb1
<alyosha> kot si ti reku
<CrazyLemon> in dev/hda1 != /dev/hda1
<CrazyLemon> al si to slabo prepisal
<CrazyLemon> al si slabo napisal v fstab
<alyosha> ma tu se mslabonapisal
<alyosha> u fstabu
<alyosha> sem samo brisal a
<alyosha> in napisal b
<alyosha> nic drugega
<CrazyLemon> preglej Å¡e enkrat
<alyosha> samo zdj ko dam tu
<alyosha> dmesg
<alyosha> mi ne kaze diska nikjer
<alyosha> oz. je verjetno kje više in ne vididim
<alyosha> kako das ze da ti delno pokaze to
<alyosha> kar ma za pokazat
<alyosha> neki -p al neki?
<CrazyLemon> dmesg | more ? :)
<alyosha> mjaoo kje je na ang. tipkovnici | ?
<uros> alt gr + w
<uros> aja na angleški :D
<alyosha> ni ne
<alyosha> toje na naši:D
<uros> :D
<uros> ja
<uros> sory
<alyosha> nic
<alyosha> CrazyLemon  ewo sem nazaj notri
<alyosha> tko ko prej
<alyosha> u fSTAB
<alyosha> in je isto ko prej
<alyosha> /dev/hda1
<alyosha> a prej ko sem sejval
<alyosha> sem Å¡ow nazaj pogledat
<alyosha> če je sejvalo
<alyosha> in je blo
<alyosha> kaj tudi hda5 spremenim u hdb?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kam si e sakrio!
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker hda več ne obstaja
<alyosha> ewo sem s5 premenil oboje zdj
<alyosha> v hdb
<alyosha> samo crke sem menjal drugo nic tikal
<alyosha> in kaj zdj dam samo reboot
<alyosha> al se kaj?
<CrazyLemon> shraniš pred tem
<alyosha> ti pravim sem dal :wq
<alyosha> in sem sow pol se enkrat v
<alyosha> fstab notri
<alyosha> da vidim
<alyosha> in je ostalo
<alyosha> hdb
<alyosha> isto ko prej tudi
<alyosha> in zdj rebootam?
<alyosha> ne rabi nic vec nardit
<alyosha> neki extra?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedu
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> ma isti kurac
<alyosha> s5 je prislo do sm
<alyosha> zdj čaka
<alyosha> in bo napisalo da /dev/hda1 ne najde
<alyosha> oz. ne obstaja
<alyosha> in ko bom naredu to ovo ono bom sow u etc fstab
<alyosha> in tam bo po starem use
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> someone is messing with your head!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a to delaš prek livecdja?
<alyosha> ma to delam direkt na disku
<alyosha> priklolpu sem use
<alyosha> in ker ne naloada
<alyosha> pol da unibusybox
<alyosha> u temu delam
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: gDesklets  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4955/new/posts/
<alyosha> kaj je mozno da jebe ker sem priklopu kabel
<alyosha> tako da je cdrom master
<alyosha> in disk slave
<alyosha> da to kaj jebe*?
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim povezave med cdrom-om pa tem da ti se ponovno prepiše fstab z "original" nastavitvami ...ampak vse je mogoče :)
<alyosha> ma bom potem naprej
<alyosha> moram se učit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bbl
<alyosha> spowni se kaj mi ne dela
<alyosha> da mi pol poves
<alyosha> :D
<uros> Živijo, mogoče kdo ve kaj hoče s tistim povedat tam pri test result, additional comments: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Adobe Photoshop CS5 (12.0)
<CrazyLemon> glej spodaj "HOW TO make the Installer to run"
<CrazyLemon> aja..nad test results tebe zanima
<uros> ja
<uros> kaj hoče s tistim povedat
<uros> :D
<uros> a da lahko narediš installer tud na windowsih?
<uros> z tistim programom ki ga ponuja
<CrazyLemon> tako
<uros> ok
<uros> bom Å¡el po spodnjem postopku
<uros> :P
<uros> hah, sledim postopku in napiše da je program se sesu in da mogoče ne bo delal
<uros> :S
<Mikoar> a kdo ve ka ma za en linux napsy, ko je zadnjic pokazal screenshot z crnim barom na vrhu?
<CrazyLemon> arch
<Mikoar> kak je pa kaj za namestitev, a je enako easy kot ubuntu?
<Mikoar> sploh mislim ce ma partition editor
<uros> kolikor vem je archa mal težje namestit
<uros> USPELOOOOOOOOOOO! yea, kr polepšalo mi je dan
<uros> :D
<uros> andrejz: ne lažejo na wine strani, photoshop cs5 odlično deluje na ubuntu :)
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> no kul
<andrejz> zdaj lahko pa vodič napišeš na forum
<uros> ravno sem se hotu lotit ker sm vidu da ga Å¡e ni
<uros> bom napisal enkrat ta vikend
<andrejz> odlično :)
<Mikoar> debian ima 8 dvd-jev
<Mikoar> a je dost sam prvi za obicajno instalacijo?
<Mikoar> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.1a/i386/bt-dvd/
<Pepelka> Index of /debian-cd/6.0.1a/i386/bt-dvd
<andrejz> @Mikoar: bi moral bit
<Mikoar> ok
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si mi rešu problem?:D
<Grega> a se zdaj nisi? :)
<jodlajodla> oo
<Grega> joo
<jodlajodla> kje je vbox v ubuntu software centru? :)
<jodlajodla> sm že našu... me pa zanima kako se pravilno slovensko izgovori ubuntu 11.04? :)
<alyosha> Grega hehe ma zdj nisem nič gledal ker sem se mogu učit matematiko:D
<alyosha> prej nevem če si vidu sem pravu lemonu
<alyosha> sem porihtal pol tam use tko kot si ti reku
<alyosha> sem prišu not u sistem star ne
<alyosha> na disk pač
<alyosha> in sem spremenil v fstab
<alyosha> in ko sem rebootal je pobrisalo
<alyosha> je blo s5 po starem
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :/
<jodlajodla> a kdo ve kako se pravilno slovensko izgovori ubuntu 11.04 ? ubuntu enajst pika nič štir? :D
<alyosha> tako nekako ja.d
<jodlajodla> a more bit pika nujno vmes?
<alyosha> jah
<alyosha> lahko tudi enajst nič štiri
<alyosha> to bi mogu tu kake prevajalce prašat oni so na tekočem z temi pravili prevajanja
<alyosha> :D
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> upam da kdo v kratkem pride sem, da ga lahko vprašam :P
<jodlajodla> kater je najboljši pretvornik videa za linux?
<jodlajodla> (za pretvarjanje iz full hd npr. v 480p)
<uros> ka zdej jodla
<uros> :)
<jodlajodla> iščem program za pretvarjat video iz ene v drugo resolucijo + zamenjavo formata, da bom lahko dal v predstavitev :)
<uros> mogoče kdo ve zakaj bi mi lahko zvok nehal delovat?
<uros> :D
<CrazyLemon> uros zvočnik na mute? :>
<CrazyLemon> alyosha probaj livecd đast for fun
<uros> CrazyLemon: Ni zvočnik kaže da je dokonca naglas :D
<CrazyLemon> uros a je priklopljen v elektriko? :D
<uros> je :D
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<uros> ko se linux nalaga dela zvok, pol ko hočeš recimo mp3 predvajat pa noče
<uros> :D
<CrazyLemon> probi
<CrazyLemon> pulseaudio -k
<CrazyLemon> pa spet probaj če dela
<uros> huh ne
<uros> :S
<uros> čak to ti da na mute
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to ti killa pulseaudio
<uros> huh pol bi moglo delat
<uros> če to ugasneš pa na novo zaženeš
<CrazyLemon> no probi če dela
<CrazyLemon> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<CrazyLemon> tole zalaufaj v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej
<uros> nič ni
<uros> čak bom probal slušalke
<uros> da niso zvočniki šli falit
<uros> :D
<uros> xD
<CrazyLemon> če delajo med nalaganjem pol so zvočniki ok
<uros> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/mehanofilija-ko-spolno-vzburjajo-vozila/257999
<Pepelka> Mehanofilija - ko spolno vzburjajo vozila :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<uros> xD
<uros> hahahha
<Sky[x]> and Dražan Biber
<CrazyLemon> who's dražan biber?
<Sky[x]> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000690071670&ref=nf_fr
<CrazyLemon> a to je mešanica dražena ter justina bieberja?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uros> hahaha
<uros> :D
<CrazyLemon> uros to si poglej https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Pepelka> SoundTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<uros> hvala
<uros> bom pogledal
<CrazyLemon> uros praviš da ti je prej normalno delal?
<CrazyLemon> al ti sploh ni delal ?
<uros> ja
<uros> še včerja
<CrazyLemon> a je bil med tem časom kak updejt? :)
<uros> včeraj je delal normalno
<uros> am včeraj je bil nek
<uros> se mi zdi
<uros> :D
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 maš?
<uros> ja
<uros> appetite for destruction :D xD
<bilko-mobile> good evening, crazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> bon žur bilko-mobile :D
<uros> :)
<bilko-mobile> :D ni žura. sam na terasi...pa par sosed, krav bliz mene
<CrazyLemon> bilko-mobile pol je že žur..dovolj je sam ena krava!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bilko-mobile> pa prrave krave mislm, da nov kera zenska uzalkena hehe
<CrazyLemon> uros prav nobene posodbitve ne vidim pri 11.04
<CrazyLemon> tko da je verjetno bila posodobitev za kak tvoj program
<uros> možno, za chromium je blo
<uros> se mi zdi
<uros> če se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> ja..po moje to ni breakal zvoka
<CrazyLemon> neki druzga si mogu delat :D
<uros> nekaj se mogu delat ja
<uros> :D
<uros> nekaj sem pomojem spet zašuštral
<uros> :D
<bogdanov> joo
<CrazyLemon> jou niga
<uros> pozdrav
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<umrak11> ah crazyLemon se trudi z mojo nesposobnostjo :D
<umrak11> xD
<umrak11> haha, zrihtal
<umrak11> :P
<umrak11> sicer nevem zakaj morem izključit zvočno kartico da mi dela
<umrak11> :S
<umrak11> Obstaja kak tak predvajalnik ki lahko predvaja tudi recimo internetne radie?
<CrazyLemon> vsi predvajajo? :)
<umrak11> :P
<CrazyLemon> umrak11 torej maš zvočno kartico + onboard zvočno ?
<umrak11> čak ti screen nalimam
<umrak11> :)
<umrak11> http://www.shrani.si/f/2u/jn/3GruObDo/zaslonskaslika.png
<umrak11> evo
<umrak11> :)
<CrazyLemon> torej ja
<CrazyLemon> bo treba gonilnike zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> umrak11
<bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<miha> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/motionlook
<Pepelka> MotionLook on USTREAM: Directo desde La Puerta del Sol.Más de 2 millones de solicitudes a este Stream.  .
<miha> od tle http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/20/spain-bans-protest-ahead-election
<Pepelka> Spain bans young protesters ahead of elections | World news | The Guardian
<uros> bogdanov: lahko poveš kaj naredi tisti ukaz, ker namreč mi je celo namizje povrnilo v prvotno kar pa ni fajn :D
<alyosha> hahah bogdan mojster:D
<CrazyLemon> seronja ne mojster
<alyosha> samo jz sem probal to enkrat rm -rf /* pa ni jebalo preveč
<alyosha> je pa res da nisem mel gor nič drugega ko sistem
<miha> sudo!
<CrazyLemon> dovolj da ti zbriše vse podatke v home mapi
<alyosha> to je samo ja
<alyosha> samo ti prawim jz sem mel prazno
<alyosha> sem hotu "formatirat"
<alyosha> :D
<uros> lep način da enga zajebeš ki je bolj nov v temu še :D
<alyosha> nic dj grem gledat jz breaking bad
<uros> adijo
<alyosha> uros tu kar ti povejo moraš vedno prvo pogooglat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da vidiš če te ne zajebavano
<alyosha> CrazyLemon največkrat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pojdi neki jest pa ne zajebavaj folk :)
<alyosha> sem pojedu lih malo prej
<uros> pač sem mislu da so tok zreli uporabniki da tega nebi počeli
<uros> :D
<alyosha> 4 jajca umešana
<alyosha> jebemte:D
<alyosha> uros tu ni zrelih uporabnikov:Dd
<CrazyLemon> uros no pravkar si ugotovil da bogdanov ter alyosha se nista dozorela :)
<uros> sem ugotovil pravkar ja
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa je naš vodja
<uros> :D
<Sky[x]> en ma krajšiga od tadruzga zato pa šenista dozorela :D
<uros> samo naj pride nazaj bogdanov ko mu glavo stran poberem preko monitorja :D
<uros> Sky: Verjetno je to problem ja
<uros> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uros> heh, zdej pa spet lepo ene dve urci porabit da se vse nastavitve spet uredijo :P
<Sky[x]> supr :)
<uros> ravno sm hotu rečt da ni kaj za počet pa mi bogdanov zrihta delo v 3 sec
<uros> :D
<Sky[x]> kašno delo to ?
<Sky[x]> a bosta spet lacost cune Å¡vercala ? :D
<CrazyLemon> kak lacost
<CrazyLemon> to je old
<CrazyLemon> lakrastać je new & hip
<uros> :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je to ?
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj
<uros> krastać ftw!!
<uros> :D
<CrazyLemon> poznaš uroš? :D
<uros> ja
<uros> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol veš da so carice ftw !
<uros> krastać ekipa gre s Supro v Kanegro
<uros> :D
<Sky[x]> dejta me rasvetlit prosm
 * CrazyLemon prižge luč
<uros> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO9r5s4Knss&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Carice&#x202c;&rlm;
<uros> :)
<uros> recimo en posnetek
<uros> :D
<uros> šaltalj treču! :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> aha lol :D
<uros> madonca, zdej sm pa že v praksi v 15 minutah sem si uštimal vse :P
<uros> zdej pa lahko ponovimo ukaz
<uros> :P
<uros> xD
<CrazyLemon> hm..tole letalo leti kr nizko
<uros> zdej gledam vinjeta hhahahaha
<CrazyLemon> vinjeta je tudi zakon
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi tempomat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uros> can i ask you a frage :D
<uros> xD
<uros> a bleeeed :D haha
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> sta jeee
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> seronja si..drugic bos ban dobu :D
<bogdanov> hha
<bogdanov> zakva ?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ves ti dobr zakva :D
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> dj da vidm kva sm napisu
<bogdanov> ni me blo kle ceu dan
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> [21:40:25] <bogdanov> rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> aj tip
<bogdanov> napisu?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
<bogdanov> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti..drugič ban :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> tko da si bil lepo opozorjen :D
<miha> drugič dejte rajš dd...
<bogdanov> drugic gres
<bogdanov> down
<bogdanov> :>
<miha> dd je bolj kul
<miha> kaka je prava sintaksa, bogdanov ? :)
<bogdanov> glede cesa to
<bogdanov> miha
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> miha cat /dev/random > /dev/hdX je bl kul :)
<CrazyLemon> ker takrat več ne moreš dobit podatkov vn
<bogdanov> tip je su napisa rm -rf
<bogdanov> haha
<miha> bogdanov: zih sam crazy se norca dela
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
 * miha Å¡e kr gleda http://www.ustream.tv/channel/motionlook
<Pepelka> MotionLook on USTREAM: Directo desde La Puerta del Sol.Más de 2 millones de solicitudes a este Stream.  .
<miha> ob polnoči majo volilni molk kao :D
 * bogdanov slaps Sky[x] around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> a ti poznas unga
<bogdanov> mihca z radovlce
<bogdanov> jst sm zmeri tega miho s kle menju
<Sky[x]> poznam ja
<miha> je to.. dobro al slabo? :)
<Sky[x]> slabo
<miha> hm
<bogdanov> sky kvaj biu ze
<bogdanov> kako sej pisu
<Sky[x]> miha != abuser
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> tocn to
<CrazyLemon> tudi mihc ni ...sam tok
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaj pa vem, nekam pogost me tak kličejo.. mihc :(
<CrazyLemon> miha ne za unga mihca sm govoru :P
<miha> od kje kako ga poznate? :)
 * miha firbc
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ni mu un
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> owcka.net
<bogdanov> k ma kle en
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> tadej ma
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov neki podobnega je mel
<bogdanov> to majo neke
<bogdanov> irc scene
<CrazyLemon> ne vem ce je isto mel
<bogdanov> tadej je z ircneta
<bogdanov> tud an
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> miha ircnet
<bogdanov> tip sij
<bogdanov> zile rezu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zblojen cist
<miha> no tega pa res ne počnem
<bogdanov> pol ok :P
<miha> Å¡e prehit bomo umrli..
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> jutri!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aja un cale
<bogdanov> potrese
<bogdanov> napovedov
<bogdanov> haha
<miha> eh to je krivoverstvo.. http://bible.cc/matthew/24-36.htm
<Pepelka> Matthew 24:36 "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.
<miha> ti protestanti nič ne razumejo
<Sky[x]> opera 11.11 :>
<CrazyLemon> tale fringe pa čist zajeban :D
<Sky[x]> a je bil na pop zdj sčučajn ?
<CrazyLemon> čist možno
<CrazyLemon> sam js ne gledam tistega
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> bejž spat madona!¨
<sasa84> juhuu
<sasa84> glih pršla sem iz sladoleda :P
<CrazyLemon> oooooh
<CrazyLemon> torej hočeš reč
<CrazyLemon> da si se pršla pohvalit da si bila na dejtu?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<sasa84> noup, nism bla na dejtu ;)
<sasa84> po vajah mi je zapasu sladoled :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> sasa84:
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to pa sploh ni fun
<CrazyLemon> pejt spat k nisi  zanimiva :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> sasa84: si tle?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dejti so postal dolgocajtna zadeva
<sasa84> mihc ;)
<miha> a to o sodnem dnevu je krivoverstvo? http://bible.cc/matthew/24-36.htm
<Pepelka> Matthew 24:36 "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.
<miha> kaj praviš bejba
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 očitno maš dolgočasne dejte :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res je
<CrazyLemon> js pa upal da bom slišal
<CrazyLemon> kako zanimivo dejt zgodbo
<miha> sasa84 ma rajš nas :D
<sasa84> ne, nobenga pametnga sogovornika ni blo... mogoče sem pa zlo zahtevna, kar je zlo verjetno
<sasa84> jp, res je miha!
<miha> kaj to
<sasa84> miha, kaj nej bi blo krivoverstvo? ta stavk iz Mt al pač nauk cerkve o sodnem dnevu?
<miha> to da on trdi da bo danes
<miha> on protestantski čudak
<sasa84> aaa, jp jp ;)
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/8526328/Judgement-day-Who-is-Harold-Camping.html
<Pepelka> Judgement day: Who is Harold Camping? - Telegraph
<sasa84> k je zdej kao v ameriki ena Å¡tala :)
<miha> zdjle je v Å¡paniji Å¡tala
<miha> volilni volk, demonstranti pa nočejo domov http://www.ustream.tv/channel/motionlook
<Pepelka> MotionLook on USTREAM: Directo desde La Puerta del Sol.Más de 2 millones de solicitudes a este Stream.  .
<miha> molk
<miha> ne volk
<miha> doh
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> :(
<sasa84> miha, to so pač prot. sekte... kle je marsikej čudnga
<sasa84> sicr pa bl vrjamem vrsticam iz Mt kt pa prot. pridigarju... :P
<miha> sasa84: ja ane :D
<sasa84> edino kar vemo iz SP je to, d bodo bla ena znamenja časov (ampak ne vemo točno kaj...in brezveze d se obremenjujemo), za sodn dan oz. drugi prihod pa noben ne ve
<sasa84> mislm... žvet je treba tko, k da je vsak dan tvoj zadn
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če živiš tko
<sasa84> rečt človeku k ga maš rad, d ga maš rad...lohk d ga jutr ne bo več
<miha> res je sasa84 ... dej bod duhovnica.. sj je lahk katoliska sekta, ce te uradni nocejo posvetit al ka že
<CrazyLemon> pol bi bil čez dobro leto debel k alyosha  :S
<sasa84> haha
<miha> sasa84: a ni reku jezus, da morate ribarit ljudi? zdj jst sm nevernik ampak tebe bi verjetno poslušal :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<miha> sasa84: reši mojo dušo :P
<sasa84> veš kaj je men kle všeč k peter (ribič) po jezusovem naročilu postane ribič ljudi... ne postane on zdej veliki duhovnik al pa sodnik, ampak ostane še vedno ribič
<sasa84> to je treba ful upoštevat... ti si npr. še vedno miha in morš ostat še vedno miha ;)
<miha> aha!
<CrazyLemon> a pol peter ustanovi kako zadrugo ribiško al kaj podobnega?
<CrazyLemon> kako ribiško družino al kaj že majo ribiči
<sasa84> cerkev je pravzaprav ribiško društvo! :D
<sasa84> haha
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> ma ne sm mislu da če je peter že ribič da bo druge tudi nauču kak loviš ribe
<CrazyLemon> pa jih spečeš pohaš etc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: jezus je znal jih tud klonirat
<sasa84> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni!
<CrazyLemon> sm pa slišal da je peter imel tam kjer je trenutni delamaris v izoli svoj vikend
<miha> sasa84: jst bi Å¡el enkrat sm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Saint-Michel zgleda lepo
<Pepelka> Mont Saint-Michel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> miha, monte cassino je tud lep
<sasa84> tist je prvi kloštr v evropi
<sasa84> no...zahodni evropi
<sasa84> in to je tko...res oreng zadeva ;)
<miha> kul
<sasa84> sem bla že 2x tm
<sasa84> majo Å¡e une jame, kjer so bli prvi menihi sv. benedikta...to je blo v 6. st.
<sasa84> ko so angleži v 2. sv vojni bombardiral ta kloštr, so se menihi v te jame poskril
<sasa84> fantje moji, Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84> dost je blo za dons
<sasa84> mislm...za učer :)
<sasa84> če bo konc sveta....vas mam use rada :D
<miha> :*
<sasa84> ;)
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-21
<Sky[x]> eh kr spat Å¡la :)
<miha>  :)
<miha> "The German police have seized today the servers from the German Pirate Party after an attack on the French company EDF. Apparently they are looking for evidence of allegiance with the Anonymous group. In completely unrelated news, the website of the German police was down this afternoon." http://politics.slashdot.org/story/11/05/20/2233255/German-Police-Seize-German-Pirate-Party-Servers
<Pepelka> German Police Seize German Pirate Party Servers - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> a zato men partis ne dela ?
<Sky[x]> Å¡e kdo sploh kle ?
<upd> :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> še skor 20 čez 4 ...
<nafisa> ah ...
<gapi_> kdo še živ
<nafisa> js ... Å¡e
<gapi_> glede da bo dons konc sveta se učim internet na pamet :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> zapiram komp za eno uro
<nafisa> na spanje pač, no
<nafisa> mejte se
<nafisa> ajde
<nafisa> končn konc šihta
<Sky[xx]> :)
<Sky[xx]> kok lepo je blo zdj jet en krog ukol jezera :)
<Sky[xx]> tko mirno vse :)
<nafisa> ket to?
<uros> jutro
<uros> mogoče pozna kdo kak program za reševat podatke iz kartice recimo?
<Sky[xx]> zaq linux pojma nimam
<nafisa> ja, Sky[xx] ve sam za winse :s
<uros> pa za windows
<uros> :)
<uros> bom pa tam probal
<uros> sem imel enkrat enega pa sem pozabu kako se kliče
<uros> :S
<nafisa> http://nithinkamath.info/archives/2008/06/recover-deleted-files-from-memory-card-in-linux/
<Pepelka> Recover deleted files from Memory card in Linux
<nafisa> upam, da je koristno
<uros> hvala nafisa
<uni4dfx> kdo tu?
<BigWhale> uni4dfx, ne :>
<Sky[xx]> ne
<uni4dfx> a se da komu k ma slovenski ubuntu vtipkat v terminal "last"
<uni4dfx> sam zanima me če so datumi (mesci, dnevi) prevedeni
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx so
<CrazyLemon> oz
<CrazyLemon> ne niso
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> phew
<uni4dfx> ne me strašit
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> Sky[xx] ne bo držalo tist z 2x -t
<CrazyLemon> ker ti izpiše samo do manjšega -t
<Sky[xx]> ma ja sej morm dobit unga kako je nemu to kao uspel
<Sky[xx]> k men tud ni workal
<Grega> iiii wannaaa dieeeeeee
<Grega> :S
 * CrazyLemon gre iskat nož
<CrazyLemon> grmi...the end is near :(
<upd> hahahaha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kak ti je ratal 15ms dobit? :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: a ti tud delaš :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bitch!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hdd sem dal na master in dela use ko Å¡us
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je tu kdo?
<alyosha> ma kdo kašno idejo kako bi porihtal mrežno
<alyosha> ker je nova plošča na star sistem in je ne prepozna
<alyosha> in kaj če probam driver naložit od mrežne na matični bi šlo?
<upd> konc sveta kava se mi je pililaaa :S
<upd> pl
<upd> polila d0h
<uni4dfx> upd: sej so napovedal
<uros> je mogoče tu kdo ki se je že kdaj ukvarjal z php formom, kjer moreš za upload slik prikazat progress bar? :D
<upd> a je že dajal kdo zemljevid na garmin
<upd> oz. neke svoje slike bi moral dat gor
<nafisa> kako preživljate konec sveta?
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> kako se pravilno slovensko izgovori 11.04? enajst nič štiri oz. enajst pika nič štiri?
<jodlajodla> kako se pravilno slovensko izgovori 11.04? enajst nič štiri oz. enajst pika nič štiri?
<napsy> dan
<napsy> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/rapture
<Pepelka> How God is managing the 2011 rapture - The Oatmeal
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp sam nism niti blizu tvojemu času :D
<CrazyLemon> zna kdo nemško?
<uni4dfx> Ich habe Deutsch im Mittelschule gelernt.
<CrazyLemon> po velikih začetnicah sklepam na google translate
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> sm jst napisu
<CrazyLemon> ne laž!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> sam je pomoje narobe
<uni4dfx> also, v nemščini so vsi samostalniki z velko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..bl mal vem nemško
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Mikoar> blah
<Mikoar> jst sm se zacel mal ucit nemscino ker mam cel kup super kanalov prek satelita v de
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar če gledaš nemške porniče to ne pomeni da se učiš nemško :S
<Mikoar> ne mislim pr0na
 * CrazyLemon  hails the all mighty mammal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<upd> it is a time for partyy
<uni4dfx> partyyy wooo
<uni4dfx> aja sej res, dons je konc sveta blo
<uni4dfx> nevermind
<uni4dfx> Kupi kdo Radeon HD 4870?
<upd> raje počakaj da bo sobota mimo pol prodajaj
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> why, js pa zmeri v soboto kupujem
<upd> a d kupm pa bo konc sveta
<CrazyLemon> konc sveta je že bil
<CrazyLemon> ob 18.00
<CrazyLemon> kje pa ti živiš da ga nisi vidu??
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> hh
<CrazyLemon> kwa je mudel
<bogdanov> evo bo
<bogdanov> ti
<CrazyLemon> ma ne da se mi z phpjem ukvarjat
<CrazyLemon> pa bom kr fringe gledal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mpucel2: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<Grega> a je kak response od teh stricov, ki so napovedovali konec sveta?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedu..vem pa kak bo response
<CrazyLemon> "i miscalculated"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> "its next year!"
<Grega> :)
<Grega> "100%!"
<CrazyLemon> že enkrat v 90ih je taisti stric napovedal konc sveta :)
<Mikoar> sliso kdo za zetatalk?
<Mikoar> napovedoval so pole shift leta 2003
<Jorky> čer
<Jorky> aeno vprašanje mam glede gnome3 če bi mi kdo znal pomagat. NAmreč če v file managerju hočem zbrisat kako datoteko in pritisnem delete tipko se nič ne zgodi
<jodlajodla> oo
<CrazyLemon> jodla same crap je
<jodlajodla> kokr hočem, loh rečem? :)
<CrazyLemon> obremenjuješ se z neumnostmi :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> če pri datumu rečeš 21 pika nič 5
<CrazyLemon> al 21 pika 5
<CrazyLemon> al 21 5i
<jodlajodla> unity pa juniti al navadn isto uniti?
<CrazyLemon> juniti
<jodlajodla> aga
<jodlajodla> *aha
<CrazyLemon> ni aga
<jodlajodla> zdej si morm zapomnt samo Å¡e code name od 4.10, pa bo :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si to moraš zapomnit ?
<jodlajodla> predstavitev ubuntuja :P
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak zakaj si moraš to zapomnit? :)
<CrazyLemon> sej zato so pa slajdi
<jodlajodla> samo je brezveze da napišem na slajd: prva različica je izšla oktobra 2004, poimenovana warty warthog oz. 4.10? :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to brezveze ?
<CrazyLemon> uploadaj nekam slajde da lahk pokritiziram
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<jodlajodla> pol bo vsak bral dol iz slajda, Å¡e preden js povem kar mam za povedat
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> mam neki zate
<bogdanov> sec
<bogdanov> :>
<jodlajodla> če pa napišem prva različica izšla oktobra 2004, bo vsaj 10% folka zanimal, ker se tko al tko ne da najdt teme k bi vs folk zanimal :)
<CrazyLemon> in kaka je razlika med prva različica izšla oktobra 2004
<CrazyLemon> in
<CrazyLemon> prva različica je izšla oktobra 2004, poimenovana warty warthog oz. 4.10
<CrazyLemon> 4.10 je različica... warty warthog pa je t.i. projektno ime
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi :)
<jodlajodla> no sj to me je zanimal :)
<CrazyLemon> uploadi slajde :)
<Jorky> za koga pa delaš to predstavitev?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov no da vidim
<jodlajodla> Jorky za Å¡olo :)
<Jorky> i see
<Jorky> nice :D
<bogdanov> sin cigana: ocka zakaj mi zivimo v kolibah in ne v lepih hisa
<bogdanov> oce cigan: sine zato ker smo cigani
<bogdanov> sin cigana: ocka zakaj mi cigani ne hodimo v Å¡olo
<bogdanov> oce cigan: sine zato ker smo cigani
<bogdanov> sin cigana: ocka zakaj mi cigani krademo
<bogdanov> oce cigan: ja sine zato ker smo cigani
<bogdanov> sin cigana: ocka zakaj mi ne navijamo za barcelono
<bogdanov> oce cigana: o sine taki cigani pa spet nismo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lame! k je prirejen vic !
<bogdanov> h haha
<bogdanov> :DD
<CrazyLemon> v orginalu je čist drugač!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jodlajodla> rofl :D
<jodlajodla> ty, ajd :)
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaa
<Sky[xx]> piknika v miljah pri kranju je konc zame :D
<Sky[xx]> sem že doma :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-22
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> kje ste
<bogdanov> mel
<bogdanov> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problemi z inštalacijo programa Smart Notebook 10 za ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4964/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<bogdanov> djesteeee
<nafisa> ovdje ... al kak se že napiše ... bemumast
<upd> :)
<alyosha> je tu kašen mojster?:D
<alyosha> mam probleme z mrežno kartico
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> kaj tu spite usi al kaj?!
<alyosha> :D
<Gandalfar> hoj :)
<Gandalfar> kako prevajate 'core commiter' oz. 'core team' (v kontekstu creditsov)
<Sky[x]> a ses mal zmotu ti ? :D
<Gandalfar> a ni to za prevajlce?
<Gandalfar> Sky[x], ker kanal je pa pravi?
<Sky[x]> nism mislu tko dan i rpavi za prevajalce :)
<Sky[x]> ne vidm te pogosto tukej gor zato :
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Problemi z inštalacijo programa Smart Notebook 10 za ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4964/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar glavni razvijalci al pa ekipa razvijalcev neki v tem smislu
<CrazyLemon> če pingaš andrejz bi ti on vedu kaj več o tem povedat :D
<Gandalfar> ok hvala
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa prevajaš ? :)
<Gandalfar> Wordpress mal fixam
<Gandalfar> bah .. moram laufat
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar pol bi ti svetoval da joinaš na jabber/gtalk chat
<CrazyLemon> tam je folk k je wordpress prevajal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: [rešeno] namestitev SLO paketa za libre office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4945/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Problem z brezžično povezavo na namiznem računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4963/new/posts/
<miha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/05/22/033219/Linux-Desktop-Summit-Program-Announced
<Pepelka> Linux Desktop Summit Program Announced - Slashdot
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bitch!
<CrazyLemon> ma kae
<CrazyLemon> debeli
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] redorange: Ubuntu 11.4 grub  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4965/new/posts/
<alyosha> te bom pretepu
<alyosha> oz. ne
<alyosha> se bom usedu nate:DD
<alyosha> powej ti meni se jebem z to mrežno
<alyosha> zdj sem isntaliraw package kjer je firmware za to mrezno
<alyosha> in nwem
<alyosha> kaj zdj?
<alyosha> ne dela se wedno:D
<alyosha> ko dam ifconfig mam samo lo nimam eth0
<alyosha> in ko restartam network mi napise da neki eth0 ne jebe
<alyosha> al neki
<CrazyLemon> no naredi al neki
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: Če se bo Gandalfar kaj pojavil gor ga napoti na mailto:marko.zabreznik@gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04 grub  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4965/new/posts/
<andrejz> On je wordpress prevajal, potem smo ga skupaj enkrat pregledali (kjer je večino dela opravil on) in zdaj ga AFAIK spet on vzdržuje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pravkar si poskrbel za spam v markotovem inboxu :D
<andrejz> pa reč mu, da naj na glotpressu prevaja in ne v launchpadu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pise da eth0: error while getting flags : no such device
<andrejz> @CL: saj ma gmail dober filter
<alyosha> in faild to bring up
<CrazyLemon> alyosha in si guglal to al pričakuješ da se bo samo rešlo? :D
<alyosha> ma googlam ze cel dan
<alyosha> mogoče ti kr veš:D
<alyosha> mjaooo Å¡e moram it zdj vn:/
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ajde debeli
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/805e1fd247e78d272ec1ba18f753590f.jpg?rand=29066590
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] redorange: Ubuntu 11.04 grub  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4965/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04 grub  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4965/new/posts/
<miha> zapravljajo naš denar in se še norca delajo http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=necenzurirano&View=novica&novicaID=17148
<Pepelka> Poglejte video: Urška Čepin zvezda vladne kampanje za pokojninsko reformo - pozareport.si
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] redorange: Ubuntu 11.04 grub  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4965/new/posts/
<bogdanov> joo
<miha> tko pa prenosnik na balkonu
<miha> poletje
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> da se mal sončim zravn ane
<bogdanov> pravilno
<miha> lol ka si morjo sosedi mislit.. sm kr eno rjuho se obesu da mi preveč ne sije :D
<Sky[x]> lepo mihc :)
<Sky[x]> miha*
<Sky[x]> sm ti kr mal fovš :P
<miha> mihc me lahk kličeta sasa in nefisa, teb odsvetujeM :D
<miha> ej sm kr bolj produktivn.. zacel delat neki kr se mi 3 dni ni dal :D
<Sky[x]> sej sem se popravu :)
<miha> prov :D
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8529097/Moderate-drinking-in-old-protects-against-dementia.html
<Pepelka> Moderate drinking in old protects against dementia  - Telegraph
<miha> Sky[x]: maš kako idejo kako lepo iz php importat .sql?
<miha> torej.. 'install' ?
<miha> lahk kr vse kot en query pošljem? :D
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> ker si že produktiven
<CrazyLemon> in obvladaš php
<CrazyLemon> in ker js nimam pojma php
<CrazyLemon> rabm pomoč :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: Sky[x] zna boljš
<CrazyLemon> no sj men je vseen kdo je :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: zakaj se pa gre?
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/hihQgK1k
<Pepelka> [PHP] phpsaks - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> za tole se gre
<CrazyLemon> torej če je uporabnik že prijavljen se izpiše pozdravljen $username
<CrazyLemon> če ni se pa izpiše login obrazec
<CrazyLemon> ampak tole ne worka
<CrazyLemon> ker pač ne znam :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ignoriraj tiste linke za odjavo pa domov v formi
<CrazyLemon> tist je sam da men lepše prikaže
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> da se ne rabim igrat z cssjem etc
<miha> CrazyLemon: doh, 1. pošiljaš user/pass.. bad, 2. ne escepjpaš ob queryu VERY BAD, 3. nared $sql, skopiri v phpmyadmin, verjetno kaka napaka
<miha> CrazyLemon: to je prov primer kako se to NE dela
<miha> ane Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> miha js tebe čist nč ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisi razumel da prvič delam v phpju
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> cookie != user/pass
<CrazyLemon> ne..ampak se shrani username v cookie kok vem
<miha> $check = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM users WHERE username = '".mysql_real_escape_string($username)."'")or die(mysql_error());
<miha> kar dobiš od zunaj v skripto ($_GET,$_POST,$_COOKIE
<miha> vedno escejpaš tkole če je string.. al castaš v int al krkol če je cifra
<miha> sicer morda maš !google magic quotes
<Pepelka> Magic quotes http://thinkexist.com/quotations/magic/
<miha> sicer morda maš !google magic quotes php
<Pepelka> PHP: Magic Quotes - Manual http://php.net/manual/en/security.magicquotes.php
<miha> ampak ni to kul
<CrazyLemon> lej..i dont care če je to varno al ne
<miha> CrazyLemon: tole nared kot $sql
<miha> pa echo daj
<CrazyLemon> js sam želim da se to prikaže pa da se lahk prijavim če nisem
<miha> pa skopiri v mysql/phpmyadmin
<CrazyLemon> pa je :D
<miha> ne vem kako bazo maš ti to
<CrazyLemon> katero "tole" ?
<miha> $check, brez mysql_query, kr je v oklepajih
<miha> če nisi zihr kje je napaka
<miha> generiran stavek
<miha> skopiraš nekam da vidiš odgovor
<miha> mysql
<miha> kaj ga moti
<CrazyLemon> miha kak pa je če maš php block v html strani ?
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e vedno enako <?php .... echo"html koda" ?>
<miha> ja
<miha> sploh zabavno je delat  to tkole
<miha> <?php foreach (....) {?>
<miha> <tr><td><?php echo ...?></td><td><?php echo ...?></td></tr>
<miha> <?php }
<miha> ?>
<miha> maš obe možnosti ane
<miha> da je glavn php z echo
<miha> al pa da je glavn html
<miha> menjavaš kak ti paše :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj čist nč ne razumem :D
<CrazyLemon> js mam .html
<CrazyLemon> ker tale php blok k sm ga skopiral
<CrazyLemon> mam znotraj html-ja
<CrazyLemon> pa je sam ena zmešnjava
<miha> ne vem
 * miha gre fliakt foreign keye in indexe.. za dobro jutro, to je ta lakho
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> zdej zgleda normalno
<CrazyLemon> funkcionira pa ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> si že ugotovil kak query narediš
<miha> pa kaj pravi mysql?
<CrazyLemon> query je že prav
<CrazyLemon> ker mi izpiše uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> če je le ta v bazi :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> CrazyLemon: pol izpiš oboje, $pass in $info['password']
<miha> v čem je razlika
<CrazyLemon> miha veš kaj je zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> <?php echo $_COOKIE['ID_anketaCookie']; ?>
<CrazyLemon> tole naj bi sprintalo cookie ID_anketaCookie
<CrazyLemon> pa ga ne
<CrazyLemon> najbl zanimivo pa je to..da pokaže to vrstico v sourceu
<CrazyLemon> pa kok vem je ne bi smelo
<miha> ja, nekje si zavozu z <?php ?> pol
<CrazyLemon> to je edina vrstica z php kodo
<CrazyLemon> vse drugo sm odstranu
<Sky[x]> crazy kaj te zeza
<Sky[x]> pa Å¡e source mi dej
<CrazyLemon> obupau sm
<CrazyLemon> ker je hopeless
<Sky[x]> aha
<miha> a kdo predlaga kak lep splošn template?
<zdobersek> za?
<miha> cms
<miha> xhtml/css ?
<miha> rabim neki za default, splošno namenskega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] McDragon: Zako zaobiti DoubleRecall na Dnevnik.si  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4966/new/posts/
<nafisa> gwibber mi ne objavlja več na FB :S grrrrrrr
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Unity(?) zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4962/new/posts/
<andrejz> FB sux :p
<nafisa> nea zajebavi, andrejz q
<andrejz> @nafisa: saj vem da je nedelja, samo želja vseeno ne izpolnim kar tako ;)
<nafisa> ok, ne Å¡tekam
<nafisa> sam, če ti to praviš, pol je ziher neki dobrega
<andrejz> @nafisa that's the spirit ;)
<nafisa> Å¡e kr ne Å¡tekam :D
<andrejz> lol, sem šel gledat za perota k mu unity zmrzuje poročane hrošče za unity in jih je 1527
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> uff :D
<andrejz> @nafisa: in te je chromium že izmučil?
<nafisa> ej, pred dvema urama Å¡ele ustala
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> pliiizzzz
<nafisa> 20:50 pa vlak
<nafisa> tako, da bom počasi mogla it
<andrejz> of pol pa Å¡ibej
<nafisa> 20.15 mam bus ...
<nafisa> do busne mam pa 2 minutki
<nafisa> ma kdo zelo občutljivo tehnico?
<nafisa> tako, kot je za v laboratorije?
<andrejz> kaj rabiš stehtat
<andrejz> jaz mam dostop do takšne tehtnice
<nafisa> neki, kar ne bom kle rekla, k me bo CL napadu spet
<BigWhale> nafisa, pobrisi si gacebook account v gwibberju.. pol pejt na facebook pa odstrani gwibber in se enkrat povezi
<nafisa> sem že, BigWhale
<nafisa> in sedaj dela
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> na novo je treba pooblastit
<nafisa> nič ... dragi moji pobje ...
<nafisa> lepo se imejte pa se vam javim z vlaka
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> čaw
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Unity(?) zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4962/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> MUMILARKA!
<andrejz> dražen ne moreš vsakmu k majhne količine tehta rečt da mamila dila ;)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar andrejz je napisal <andrejz> CrazyLemon: Če se bo Gandalfar kaj pojavil gor ga napoti na mailto:marko.zabreznik@gmail.com  <andrejz> On je wordpress prevajal, potem smo ga skupaj enkrat pregledali (kjer je večino dela opravil on) in zdaj ga AFAIK spet on vzdržuje <andrejz> pa reč mu, da naj na glotpressu prevaja in ne v launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sj ni dilerka ampak mumilarka :D
<Gandalfar> andrejz, ja, dopolnjujem 3.2 prevod v glotpressu
<andrejz> lol
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, tnx
<andrejz> aha, kul
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar np
<andrejz> no tist marko je mel to čez
 * CrazyLemon = personal pager
<andrejz> pol je pa k nam nekaj prišel pa samo nekaj skup pregledovali in nekaj napak popravili (večino je itak sam pregledal). jaz osebno nisem nič pregledoval, ker sem druge pakete pacal takrat. potem pa je šel svojo pot naprej ;)
<andrejz> http://sl.wordpress.org/2011/02/26/tri-pika-ena/
<Pepelka> WordPress | Slovenija &raquo; WordPress 3.1, po domače
<andrejz> http://sl.wordpress.org/prevajanje/
<Pepelka> WordPress | Slovenija &raquo; Prevajanje
<Gandalfar> mhm
<andrejz> lahko ga popingaš pa vprašaš kakšni so kaj njegovi načrti, da si ne bosta v zelje skakala
<andrejz> ampak glede na to, da se bliža izpitno obdobje dvomim, da ima veliko časa
<Gandalfar> andrejz, glotpress je ubistvu kul, tko kot launchpad
<Gandalfar> andrejz, jzt dodam prevode .. on pa jih sam potrdi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Unity(?) zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4962/new/posts/
<andrejz> aha ok. če želiš neposredno urejat lahko naredimo request za račun
<andrejz> jaz glotpressa nisem podrobno preizkusil, ampak kolikor sem videl mi je bil launchpad bolj všeč. Slabost je v tem, da Wordpress uporablja prevode iz glotpressa, usklajevanje nizov med launchpadom in glotpressom pa ni redno
<andrejz> mislim da samo ob izidu stabilne različice
<Gandalfar> no sej, zato se zdej hocem potrudit
<Gandalfar> k je tik pred 3.2 izidom
<andrejz> pa ti predloge potrjuje sproti ?
<Gandalfar> mi ja
<Gandalfar> pomojem en kup ljudi maile dobi
<andrejz> pol pa kul. ker bi bilo zoprno, če ne bi noben ;)
<andrejz> človek se sploh ne zaveda koliko je tega opensourcea, dokler ga ne začne prevajat
<Gandalfar> hujs je k ta oss pol prodas narocniku
<Gandalfar> pa vids da je slabo preveden ;)
<andrejz> a je slabo v smislu ni ali slabo v smislu "poln napak"
<Gandalfar> wp ma tipkarske napake
<Gandalfar> to zdej popravljam mal
<andrejz> odlično. QA je vedno šibek del prostovoljnih prevalskih stvari
<andrejz> če misliš tudi v prihodnje pomagati pri prevajanju lahko marku rečeš naj ti dodeli pravice
<Gandalfar> mam dovolj oss dela
<Gandalfar> nocem se vec odgovornosti ;)
<andrejz> odgovornosti je toliko kolikor si jo naložiš
<Gandalfar> ja, s tem k nekomu reces da ti da vec pravic, si jo vzames ;)
<Gandalfar> oz. jo prevzames nase
<andrejz> res je, samo če se ne sekiraš, če nekaj ni narejeno, potem ni panike
<andrejz> tle jaz odpovem, pol pa preveč prevedem pa premal pira spijem
<Gandalfar> recimo da se rad sekiram glede tega ;)
 * CrazyLemon se sploh ne sekira!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> @Gandalfar: pol si čist neznačilen član Lugosa :P
<andrejz> evo jaz sem še eno napako v prevodu empathy našel
<Gandalfar> ja, sej sem ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Ubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<Gandalfar> btw drupalovci zdej drupal prevajajo
<Gandalfar> pa so menda mal zmedeni
<Gandalfar> andrejz, ne vem ce se s kom kaj pogovarjas od tiste skupine
<Gandalfar> andrejz, sem jim predlagal da se morajo nujno oglasit na prevajalskem pivu
<andrejz> nope, ne poznam
<andrejz> ja naj pridejo na pivo absolutno
<Gandalfar> tistega je menda ogromno, zdaj so na 40%
<Gandalfar> andrejz, a morda ves kdaj bo naslednje?
<andrejz> do zdaj je bilo ponavadi vsak 2. torek v mesecu ob 19.00
<andrejz> v baru Cezar pri Lj. borzi
<andrejz> sicer pa imamo 30 maja ob 20.00 online sestanek pa bomo točno določili čas
<andrejz> če bo imel še kdo kakšen ugovor
<andrejz> lahko pa tud kdo od njih predlaga datum, če so takrat ravno zasedeni ali kaj
<Gandalfar> ok, kaj si ti ze na twitterju
<andrejz> ne :)
<Gandalfar> you ppl never make this easy ?=
<Gandalfar> ;)
<andrejz> lahko daš moj mail andrej.znidarsic AT ubuntu.com
<Gandalfar> :))
<andrejz> al pa če pošljejo na dopsni seznam ubuntu-l10n-slv@lists.ubuntu.com
<andrejz> za na konc mamo pa Å¡e jabber klepetalnico
<andrejz> na jabber/google talk dodaš stik slovenski-prevajalci@partyhcapp.appspotchat.com
<andrejz> v enemu letu sem ta naslov že tolikokrat napisal,da sem se na pamet navadil ;)
<andrejz> drgač pa jim reči, da naj z malimi paketi začnejo pol se bodo pa že navadli
<andrejz> ko sem začel mi je bilo vse kar je bilo več kot 300 nizov dost
<andrejz> zdaj mi je pa vseeno
<andrejz> danes spet malo prevajam opise paketov (universe)
<andrejz> mam Å¡e 3350 nejasnih pa 53000 neprevedenih :)
<andrejz> kakorkoli mi smo pripravljeni pomagati, svetovati, karkoli
<andrejz> brb
<nafisa> ajm bek
<CrazyLemon> welcome back mumilarka
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, hvala
<CrazyLemon> heroin is on the right..speed on the left..and on the table in the back there's cocaine and weed
<nafisa> nice ... nič zame
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj za vraga je tem folku da odpre temo v forumu..napiše kaj ga matra.......IN DODA ANKETO
<CrazyLemon> like....wtf
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ Kami_ Kami_ Kami_
<nafisa> ej, ne vem, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> nimam pojma, zakaj
<nafisa> zih so mumilarji
<CrazyLemon> lih to sm mislu napisat..ti zihr veš zakaj k mumilarji mislite čist enako
<nafisa> jst nobenih anket ne popam zraven
<andrejz> @CL: kaj so pa bla vprašanja?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti si tut mumilar!
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4967/new/posts/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu se ne zažene (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> preberi si :)
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> itak je že vsak kdaj imel težave
<andrejz> moralo bi biti:
<andrejz> Kdo je retardiran:
<andrejz> a) Ubuntu
<andrejz> b) lolsi
<andrejz> c) Ubuntu.si skupnost
<andrejz> :D
<andrejz> aja pa še d)Janša je kriv
<CrazyLemon> b
<andrejz> in e) Pahor je kriv
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> ok..b & d!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> rofl
<andrejz> @CL: a lahko spremeniš odgovore ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne..zato pa rabim Kami_ -ja kateri me pa ma na ignore :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak moram pa priznat neki.. https://sites.google.com/site/kubuntusi/kubuntu-1     tole pa zgleda spodobno
<Pepelka> Kubuntu - kubuntusi
<CrazyLemon> in bi mi mogli met neki takega
<nafisa> andrejz, ne sprašuj ga tega
<nafisa> ker potem že vem, ker bo dal en možni odgovor
<andrejz> lahko bi dal glasovanje kdo je najbolj kul moderator :)
<andrejz> CL:kako kaj redesign strani ko že ravno govoriš o tem ?
<CrazyLemon> to je pa že splošno znano
<CrazyLemon> edini k kaj dela je najbolj kul
<CrazyLemon> ;=
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jah praši na tistem mailing seznamu katerega si ustvaru
<CrazyLemon> sodeč po komunikaciji
<CrazyLemon> je redesign tak kot je bil 2 tedna nazaj ko je mernik dal gor wp+punbb
<CrazyLemon> -re
<andrejz> ja zdaj čakamo na vse programerje in designerje da se izkažete ;)
<Gandalfar> andrejz, a lahko splitnes pojmovnik na dve strani
<Gandalfar> andrejz, raje kot na crke .. da mam lahko dva taba odprta za search
<andrejz> lahko ja, samo ne vem če mam zadnjo različico
<Gandalfar> u, nasu source code
<CrazyLemon> to trenutno ni najbl priporocljivo
<CrazyLemon> zaradi igorjevga plugina
<Gandalfar> url plugina?
<CrazyLemon> bi prvo igor mogu prilagodit plugin (za vse tiste k ga uporabljajo) in šele nato dat na več strani - če je že taka potreba
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar url bi mogu bit nekje zravn pojmovnika :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.. andrejz a je bilo kaj govora na pikniku glede združitve z islovarjem?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/pojmovnik/namigi.tar.gz
<CrazyLemon> tole je če se ne motim
<andrejz> @CL: ne ni blo
<CrazyLemon> ne ni to plugin
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bo vedu
<Gandalfar> aha vidim
<Gandalfar> hvala
<CrazyLemon> on vse ve
<andrejz> glede namigov tisto je, da se ti nad besedo pokaže oblaček če daš hover čez
<andrejz> plugin je pa EHTip
<andrejz> saj so navodila zraven :)
<andrejz> samo pozor
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a dodam na pojmovnik itranslate4.eu ? :)
<CrazyLemon> oz .si
<andrejz> tam notri ni zadnja različica slovarja
<andrejz> @CL: lahko
<nafisa> jebeno zasavje
<andrejz> Gandalfar: razdelil na 2 strani
<andrejz> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<Gandalfar> whee :)
<andrejz> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik2
<Gandalfar> hmm
<Gandalfar> jzt samo do S vidim
<Gandalfar> na drugi strani
<andrejz> aha, sem mislil da je težava v velikosti strani
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zakaj?? a nimajo dovolj mumil zate? :S
<andrejz> očitno ni, je syntax napačen
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, lahko prosim nehaš s tem?
<nafisa> ja ... nimajo dost dobrega signala za internet
<CrazyLemon> lahko prosiš..ne vem pa če bom nehal :>
<nafisa> to je res ena od mojih odvisnosti
<nafisa> od interneta
<andrejz> Gandalfar, zdaj je vse na 1 strani :)
<Gandalfar> #win
<nafisa> IN TO PRIZNAM
<nafisa> naslednja postaja: zagorje
<andrejz> @Gandalfar: sem poslal igorju, če lahko posodobi tale svoj slovarček. verjetno bo jutri že urejeno
<Gandalfar> kul
<Gandalfar> nisem ?e ?el postavljat,
<Gandalfar> bom raje prej prevedel do konca ;)
<Gandalfar> ffs pa barve
<nafisa> hehe, ne meče sam mene dol :D
<nafisa> ***anček nažganček :d hehe
<nafisa> je velik zaspanček  :D
<nafisa> v zidanem mostu neki zidajo :S
<nafisa> se vid, da že kr neki cajta nism bla na štajerskem
<Gandalfar> hmm .. a jzt lahko kako iscem po bazi vseh prevodov v ubuntuju?
<CrazyLemon> emm neki podobnega obstaja ja
<Gandalfar> kle mam neki genericnega GPL teksta pa ziher lahko od kje skopiram :D
<CrazyLemon> !g open-tran.eu
<Pepelka> Open-Tran.eu - consistency matters http://open-tran.eu/
<Gandalfar> u tnx
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa te licence nekje obstajajo
<CrazyLemon> in naj bi se jih prevedlo skupaj z odvetniki al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kje so :)
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<Gandalfar> dobr
<Gandalfar> sem vse ostalo prevedu, teh 5 kosov GPL-ja pa lahko ostane zaenkrat ;)
<CrazyLemon> poglej če je tam okrog pojmovnika kaj takega
<CrazyLemon> če ne pa je tu vedno andrejz kateri vse ve :D
<Gandalfar> hmm, wp 3.2 je za konc junija targetiran
<Gandalfar> bah .. sem upal da bo prej :)
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> o nafisa mwa
<nafisa> :$
<nafisa> končna postaja
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> papa
<bogdanov> keste
<bogdanov> nafisa wb :*
<nafisa> hvala, bogdanov
<nafisa> en je danes rekel, da je shekaj openoffice
<nafisa> shekal*
<nafisa> in ravno razlaga, da si je heknil film dol
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> in da je njegov shekan komp ... in ne bom mogla mu udret, ker ma tolko haklčkov
<Sky[x]> nafisa ti mi sam tits pokazala pa bi njega shekala :D
<Sky[x]> bi mu*
<nafisa> ma, dej, če je budalo
<nafisa> 1x mi je moril, če bi **kala z njim
<nafisa> nima pojma, kaj je OS, gateway ... in potem heka openoffice
<Sky[x]> in ?
<nafisa> mrš, takih budal se pritaknem ne
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> Cveto ni vedu, da Å¡e kdo prevoz z vlakom koristi ...
<nafisa> mu svetujem, da gre en dan spremljat pretok ljudi na LJ glavno železniško postajo ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bober: Problemi z inštalacijo programa Smart Notebook 10 za ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4964/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wacap bicez
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-14
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: Re: Predvajanje You Tube v Firefox, Chromium ->zbledijo barve?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38115/#p38115
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Nadgradnja na Ubuntu 12.04 ne gre naprej  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38116/#p38116
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Predvajanje You Tube v Firefox, Chromium ->zbledijo barve?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38117/#p38117
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> ne bo več potrebe po alternativnem cdju
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Obvestilni oblaček NotifyOSD ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38118/#p38118
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pek007: Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38119/#p38119
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> hm... nobenga odziva
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> damn :S
<miha> :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Orodje za nastavljanje energijskih shem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38120/#p38120
<lynxlynxlynx> počasen dan, a?
<sasa84> mhm
<miha> sasa84: majcka? :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pod majčko premalo in ni vredno odziva :p
<CrazyLemon> http://image.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/May2012/60938173.jpg    :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: UDS: Unity 2D se poslavlja, Calxeda s 192-jedrnim strežnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38121/#p38121
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1757489 ta ma pravi priimek
<Seniorita> STA: Sušnikova: Suše v Sloveniji še ni konec
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/416539_3236706042561_1414024960_32695424_484086434_o.jpg
<Aseq> miha: s kje je ta slika?
<Aseq> ok, ze nasel
<miha> Fotografije osebe Jure Gulič
<miha> The amazing policemen that saved mother duck & her four babies lost on the one most frequent road in centre of Ljubljana.
<miha> They stoped traffic & runned after to catch babies.....
<miha> Congratulations.......excellent job!!!
<zdobersek> link? :>
<Aseq> 24navihanihzelvic.com
<CrazyLemon> Ojej! Google Chrome ne najde mesta 24navihanihzelvic.com.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Aseq> potem daj 24navihanihzelvic.com;-) ... mogoce bo dojel namig
<zdobersek> imma be smarter
<zdobersek> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/14/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<Aseq> aja, sori
<zdobersek> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> http://9gag.com/fast#4167188
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Fast
<CrazyLemon> huda!
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: !!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek; !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Sansa je krvavela!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omg!
<CrazyLemon> tisti dnevi v mesecu?!?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fo sho.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.break.com/index/kate-upton-perfectly-timed-slow-motion-2084489
<Seniorita> Kate Upton Perfectly Timed Slow Motion Video
<CrazyLemon> slow motion ftw!!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql poglej si ..ne bo ti žal :>
<zdobersek> overrated :/
<alyosha_sql> da vidimo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish ja
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si mislu "oooooo ja"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> niso lahke niso lahke:D
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042529389
<Seniorita> Najbolj dolgočasen eksperiment na svetu bo trajal &scaron;e kak&scaron;no stoletje | Dnevnik
<neett> pidgin se mi vec noce na fb povezat,... javla napacn username ali password..
<neett> pa je to ziher prav
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxX3Ers6WRI
<Seniorita> David Letterman -_- Kate Upton - 2012.02.14      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: puj se slinit.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a boš reku da ni vredna sline?!?
<CrazyLemon> booooobieeesssssss
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: whatevah.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> ne maraš ravno boobies
<CrazyLemon> in lepih punc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: maram, sam mora bit zraven se pamet
<zdobersek1> in ona je ne kaze.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 seriously..pamet..pa boobies...c'mon
<petzup> je kakšen php geek tu?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: incompatible?
<zdobersek1> fuckiddyfuck, nic se mi ne da ...
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: entertain me.
<marko__> a ve kdo za kak dober film
<Aseq> American Beauty
<zdobersek1> kit ze plava v domacih vodah!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne icompatible..ampak lahk občuduješ (and more) boobies brez da bi lastnica bila pametna :D
<CrazyLemon> marko__ get the gringo
<CrazyLemon> 21 jump street
<CrazyLemon> chronicle
<CrazyLemon> this means war!
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek1 kdaj boš dodal še how-to tage da gredo na tapravi podforum?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ha?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 nč ha..tist kar bi mogu že zdavnaj spisat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nisi spisal
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: za to prvic slisim.
<zdobersek1> berem.
<CrazyLemon> petzup prašaj če te kaj matra..če kdo ve ti bo že pomagal
<petzup> em potrebujem pomoč pri eno for zanki
<petzup> http://pastebin.com/9cS8QuNz
<Seniorita> foreach($_POST as $ime=>$vrednost) {  		if($ime == 'Potrdi') { continue; }  		  - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj te matra, ampak ze prvi continue ne bo nikoli izveden
<lynxlynxlynx> *drugi
<petzup> prvi continue dela?
<petzup> ne izpise potrdi
<lynxlynxlynx> <lynxlynxlynx> *drugi
<petzup> rad bi preveru če je email pravilne oblike če ni javi napako čene gre naprej
<petzup> drugi je tak zakomentiran sm samo nekaj probaval
<Aseq> $email == $_POST['Email'][0]; // nisem lih od PHPjev ampak mogoce $email = $vrednost; ?
<Aseq> in kjer imas $napaka .= ... potem se kaki break; ali kaj podobnega ?
<Aseq> al $poslji = FALSE; kot imas
<lynxlynxlynx> regex zgleda v redu
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž se ujema s preveč nizi (. vs \.), ampak to ne more pokvarit
<petzup> katerimi nizi?
<Aseq> pika pomeni kateri koli znak in ne pike
<Aseq> (ce ni escapeana)
<Aseq> in eregi je deprecated
<petzup> čaki kje te pike gledaš?
<Aseq> ^[_a-z0-9-]+(.[_a-z0-9-]+)*@[a-z0-9-]+(.[a-z0-9-]+)*(.[a-z]{2,3})$
<petzup> aja
<Aseq> sam sej je reku da to ne more pokvarit
<petzup> ne sj ta regex dela
<petzup> sm ga preizkusu in lavfa
<lynxlynxlynx> ,,,
<lynxlynxlynx> sprejel bi ti mujo@gsm:233
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, malo prepožrešen
<lynxlynxlynx> mujo@g#"%#%//T(E%$si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38122/#p38122
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> :)
<sasa84_> hm...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<miha> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: UDS: Unity 2D se poslavlja, Calxeda s 192-jedrnim strežnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38123/#p38123
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-15
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Lord of Ultima  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38124/#p38124
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: UDS: Unity 2D se poslavlja, Calxeda s 192-jedrnim strežnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38125/#p38125
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38126/#p38126
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: UDS: Unity 2D se poslavlja, Calxeda s 192-jedrnim strežnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38127/#p38127
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pek007: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38128/#p38128
<lupastro> lp vsem
<CrazyLemon> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla
<Seniorita> Why Nikola Tesla was the greatest geek who ever lived - The Oatmeal
<lupastro> CrazyLemon, dobra :)
<CrazyLemon> huda je ja..preklet edison!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> tuhtam.. a bi kdo ob prilki pripravljen donirat mal serverskih zmogljivosti? :)
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš seniorite ti? :)
<miha> mam :)
<CrazyLemon> ni dovolj?
<miha> za seniorito je dovolj :)
<miha> zdj sm celo nafehtu "vps server". sam zaenkrat nism ssh dobu :D
<miha> ampak rabu bi jih več :D
<CrazyLemon> noben ti ne bo pomagal z bitcoin miningom :D
<miha> rad bi encijan (sms...) razširu na tor "web" serverje
<miha> :D
<miha> darknet :$
<CrazyLemon> torej..basically...nič pametnega :D
<miha> kak ne :)
<miha> zihr bi velik ljudi cenilo to
<CrazyLemon> marvin waitforit erikkson :D
<lupastro> moram pra priznat, da  je čudno bit spet na ircu po 9-ih letih :)
<CrazyLemon> torej verjetno že dolgo nisi odgovoril na
<CrazyLemon> asl!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lupastro> ma vse sem že pozabil, sem rabil ene 20 min, da sem sploh gor prišel :D
<CrazyLemon> premalo uporabljaš ubuntu.si! :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/irc
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | IRC
<lupastro> ma na forum pokukam dnevno al pa vsaj nekajkrat tedensko
<miha> lupastro: pozdrav! tu je bolje kot na forumu :D
<lupastro> sam irc pa dizaster, po večini kanali kjer sem bil ne obstajajo več, edino kanali za support so aktivni
<lupastro> miha, zdravo :)
<CrazyLemon> lupastro zato ker si prej verjetno bil na ircnetu
<CrazyLemon> in ne na freenodeu :)
<lupastro> verjetno ja
<lupastro> ne spomnem se več....
<lupastro> je pa forum fajn in ga vsakemu, ki me kaj vpraša tudi predlagam, je vse tako lepo napisano, da si lahko tudi totalen laik pomaga postavit ubuntu na mašino, ko se mu windowsi sesujejo :)
<lupastro> v glavnem ste ful pridni no :)
<CrazyLemon> uh kako je lepo slišat pohvalo :$
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lupastro> ;)
 * miha ni priden
<lupastro> da ne boš zdej s kakšno perutjo kaj prevrnil tam okoli sebe :D
<lupastro> heh
<lupastro> joke
<CrazyLemon> ni panike..itak nas noben ne pohvali..tko da smo skromni po naravi :D
<lupastro> ma mislim, da to ne drži, če ne bi ljudje čutili hvaležnosti do slovenke ubuntu skupnosti in foruma, ne bi nič prispevali v to...sam ljudje raje slišimo, hvala ker si, se boljše čuje :) sicer pa dejanje pomeni več kot tisoč besed :)
<lupastro> vsak prispevek v forumu je pozitivna kritika za vas :D
<lupastro> brb me en ubuntu user / programer  lih vabi na kavico :)
<CrazyLemon> tyt povej mu o ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> in kako fajn smo!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/mladi-programerji-bodo-lahko-odkrivali-novo-znanje/283121
<Seniorita> Mladi programerji bodo lahko odkrivali novo znanje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<lupastro> sem nazaj,
<lupastro> že ve, ima tudi on ubuntu server na eni mašini in mint na drugi mašini, kjer programira :)
<lupastro> sva se pa pogovrajala predvsem o radioamaterstvu in frn klientu :P
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> na, še miha me več en pozdrav :S
<sasa84> ne*
<lupastro> mogoče pa je zaseden ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Nadgradnja na Ubuntu 12.04 ne gre naprej  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38129/#p38129
<lupastro> ja, to je res problem, ko ne gledaš terminalne vrstice in ne veš, da ena zadeva čaka na tvojo potrditev...
<lupastro> meni se je zgodilo pri sveži instalaciji 12.04 na dellov prenosnik, da nikakor noče instalirat driverje za broadcom bc4313 wireless kartico in tudi driverjev za grafiko
<sasa84> oj lupastro :)
<sasa84> ti si pa nov tukej :)
<lupastro> zato sem se odločil počakat, gor je še vedno 10.04, ki deluje brezhibno, čez kakšen mesec bom pa probal 12.04 uredit
<lupastro> ja sasa84, nov na ircu, starejši na forumu, pa tudi drugače haha :D
<sasa84> grrr ^^
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lp oz. wb :D
<lupastro> hvala hvala :)
<sasa84> brb...grem nazaj južno kuhat :D
<miha> lupastro: jaz sem tud na 10.04.. trenutno nimam dost placa za bakcup pa par dni da spet vse Å¡tima :D
<lupastro> o nekdo je ful priden :)
<miha> sasa84 je zlo pridna
<lupastro> miha, tako je, ne glede na to, da je lts, to ni garancija, da že v štartu vse štima
<miha> lupastro: ma moja napaka, da nimam ločene /home particije
<lupastro> sasa84, sej je prav tako
<miha> lupastro: brez tega je pa nadgradnja zelo tvegana
<lupastro> miha, jaz praviloma ne delam nadgradnje ampak vendo svežo instalacijo, poleg stare
<lupastro> tako, mi ostane vedno popolnoma delujoč sistem za vsak slučaj
<miha> če maš /home na posebi particiji, lahko lepo namestiš na / (programi,...) vse podatke in nastavitve uporabnika pa ostanejo
<miha> samo / je treba formatirat, ostalo sam priklopiš
<miha> žal mi je, da tokrat nimam tako :(
<lupastro> res je, vendar ko prvič delaš instalacijo an to ne pomisliš in pol vedno vlečeš za sabo prvotno nastavitev
<miha> :)
<lupastro> meni se zdi še boljše imet home direktorij na enem zunanjem disku :)
<miha> da ti pol nič ne dela, če diska nimaš priklopljenega? :)
<lupastro> amm, ja to je drug problem :P
<lupastro> lahko pa temu rečeš tudi safety feature :P
<lupastro> kot bremze na jugotu...ne smejo predobro delat, da ne dobiš stoenke v rit ;)
<CrazyLemon> al pa če maš home v oblakih!
<lupastro> ma večinoma smo že mi v oblakih :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi je en turk pršu na dom z brošuro za posodo kjer piše cena 1600 EURO
<CrazyLemon> in on meni "5 eura 5 eura"
<lupastro> hihi
<miha> CrazyLemon: nora ponudba
<lupastro> si kupil?
<lupastro> to je boljše kot top shop
<CrazyLemon> lupastro žal ne! ni 5 eura! :))
<lupastro> ajej, vem kako to zgleda :D
<CrazyLemon> kot slišim pa je soseda kupla :D
<lupastro> nam prihajajo prodajat kakšne d&g obleke in podobno...kao da se mora vrnit domov in nima gotovine
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je pa neki novega...grejo od vrat do vrat
<CrazyLemon> in to po vaseh
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * miha se trenutno uči kak buildad android .apk s skripto :D
<miha> i'll spam spam spam
<lupastro> aha, pravi marketing, ko pridejo kje not v hišo pa še pospravijo malo
<lupastro> kolko je realno, da bo ubuntu nekdaj na telefončkih?
<gandalfar> sej ze dela
<lupastro> ?
<lupastro> dela?
<lupastro> že dela al se že dela
<lynxlynxlynx> maš par linux telefonov
<lynxlynxlynx> če se hočeš gor mučit z ubuntu, ni dosti ovir :)
<lupastro> ne ne nič mučit
<lupastro> sej to je to
<lupastro> me zanima kako realno je to, da bo nekdaj ubuntu narejen za recimo špico al kakšnega htc-ja, instaliras in dela
<lynxlynxlynx> počasi se android kot fork linuxa nazaj vrača v linux, tako da bo ovir vedno manj (vsaj z vidika jedra)
<lupastro> no to je pol fajn, kaj pa ubuntu kot samostojna izdaja, o  tem se govori že nekaj let pa še kar ni nič iz tega
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzc0uMXGFBY
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for Android - Two Kinds of Linux On Your Phone      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> in na spici ga ne bos laufal :D
<lupastro> hehe, to mi je kristalno jasno, ubuntu kot os ali pa media center z androida....
<miha> lupastro: http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/24/ubuntu-for-android-hands-on/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for Android: more details and prototype hands-on (video) -- Engadget
<lupastro> sam to je vse na androidu
<lupastro> nič ni samostojnega
<lupastro> al se motim?
<miha> to v bistvu vzporedno laufa oboje
<miha> na istem jedru
<miha> ko telefon sam zase, je viden android, ko priklopiš na "postajo" .. pa maš ubuntu, ki je prej spal
<lupastro> zato dvojedrni procesor torej
<miha> ne vem če to bistveno, je pa hitrej. pač jedro je dostop do strojne upreme, upravljanje pomnilnka, procesov.. android je pa tisto kar vidiš in kar poganja potem "android aplikacije"
<lupastro> brb
 * miha sicer nima pojma :D
<miha> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/features/the-manhood-makeover-the-rise-of-the-penis-enlargement-7746638.html
<Seniorita> The manhood makeover: The rise of the penis enlargement - Features - Health & Families - The Independent
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1441-1: Quagga vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1441-1/
<CrazyLemon> definiraj nič ni samostojnega :D
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/nd2jtwviyC8
<Seniorita> Garrett McNamara rides 90 Foot Wave! (Full Video) New World Record      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VSE6Zaoo1fs/SOQDAXLdpyI/AAAAAAAABtQ/6YuPK3y9wOs/s1600/mastdeath.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahaha!!
<miha>  < storkme> the unix timestamp will start with 1337 for the next 11 days
<miha> < storkme> make the most of it people
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: UDS: Unity 2D se poslavlja, Calxeda s 192-jedrnim strežnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38130/#p38130
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38131/#p38131
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu 12.04, težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38132/#p38132
<miha> !t en sl sourcing
<Seniorita> sourcing
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] HTPC -  težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38133/#p38133
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha...oh god kaj vse ne najdeš na wikiju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon>  1-(2"-hydroxyl cyclohexyl)-3-[didecyldimethylammonium]-4-[3'-didecyldimethylammonium]
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: [12.04] HTPC -  težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38134/#p38134
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] HTPC -  težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38135/#p38135
<miha> !t en sl interaction
<Seniorita> interakcija
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/lani-v-sloveniji-za-51-milijonov-evrov-piratsko-pridobljene-programske-opreme/283143
<Seniorita> Lani v Sloveniji za 51 milijonov evrov piratsko pridobljene programske opreme :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
 * CrazyLemon bi delal  za BSA :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nič ne piše o metodologiji
<lynxlynxlynx> bs alliance
<miha> ma ne vem kaj se pritožujejo
<miha> hočejo, da je MS Office pa Windows "standard"
<miha> ker vsi ne morjo tega standarda furat
<miha> je pa tolk piratstva
<miha> če bi office uporabljal sam oni, ki ga plačajo, bi mel morda 10% trga
<miha> shizofrenija
<lynxlynxlynx> men je tud smešno
<lynxlynxlynx> če bodo kdaj uspešni proti piratstvu, bo to samo voda na floss mlin
<kubanc> folk, a se spozna kdo na Plesk oz., a ma kdo kej pr gostovanje.com?
<kubanc> google je dol padu
<miha> !g test
<CrazyLemon> lies
<Aseq> kubanc: :D
<kubanc> Aseq, what?
<Aseq> <kubanc> google je dol padu
<kubanc> mislm ni dol padu
<kubanc> jst ga ne morem pingat..
<Aseq> google je dol samo 4 dni na mesec... google je zenska
<lynxlynxlynx> men je zgleda del sveta dol padu
<alyosha_sql> lynxlynxlynx kaj te jebe internet?
<lynxlynxlynx> jp
<alyosha_sql> mene tudi:D
<alyosha_sql> t2?
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<lynxlynxlynx> t2
 * CrazyLemon odsrfa do googlea 
<CrazyLemon> a rabita kaj??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> http://casoilresource.lawr.ucdavis.edu/drupal/blog/2?page=1
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno je, ker je delno
<Seniorita> dylan's blog | California Soil Resource Lab
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ne se delat hud ja:D
<lynxlynxlynx> ucdavis.edu mi recimo dela
<alyosha_sql> meni tudi ja neki dela neki ne
<CrazyLemon> verjetno nek ribič pobral kak kabel v morju :D
<lynxlynxlynx> na njihovi strani ni nič obvestil
<alyosha_sql> hahha:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pek007: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38136/#p38136
<gjanezic> hmz
<gjanezic> a samo meni ne dela tujina?
<miha> !t en sl is driven by
<Aseq> gjanezic: t2jarji imajo probleme
<alyosha_sql> tako nekako ja
<alyosha_sql> prav težko je živet brez googla
<miha> :(
<lynxlynxlynx> duckduckgo :)
<Aseq> a bi rabli kaksne vpnje
<lynxlynxlynx> jst ne
<Aseq> hm. ok. pol grem pa kuhat
<lynxlynxlynx_> grrr
<lynxlynxlynx_> ni bolj tečnega, ko se ti pregreje kišta
<CrazyLemon> seveda je..ko ti kišta crkne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/zjsH6.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr
<lynxlynxlynx> in to zarad enega db queryja
<CrazyLemon> a se da naštevat pri cssju
<CrazyLemon> idje
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> #neki #seneki {  }
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> jao!
<CrazyLemon> vejica!
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/4164767
<Seniorita> 9GAG - In the future
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> http://84.255.253.145/sites/mtblog/archive/2009/12/28/2009-09-04-Parenzana.aspx
<Seniorita> MTB-log -     Tura Porečanka
<CrazyLemon> http://84.255.253.145/sites/mtblog/archive/2012/03/24/2012-03-24-Parenzana.aspx
<Seniorita> MTB-log -     Tura - Parenzana - zaključek
<CrazyLemon> če boš kdaj na obali..in boš hotu eno hudo turco
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> lepa, to si bil zraven ali si/ste Å¡li poj Å¡e samostojno?
<CrazyLemon> to sem zdej dobu na mail
<CrazyLemon> nismo Å¡e Å¡li :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa super ker je 90% dejansko kolesarske poti
<LorD_DDooM> Hehe...danes je bilo fajn kolesarit, pesenetljivo malo prometa, zgleda so vsi Å¡pilali Diablo III :)
<CrazyLemon> danes je bilo kul vreme ja.. in dvomim da kolesarji igrajo diablo 3 :D
<CrazyLemon> bl nfs :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja ne vem, nič nisi logal na Endomondo, ne vem kaj si počel :P
 * CrazyLemon ni kolesaru danes :/
<CrazyLemon> sam k gledam te tvoje turce
<CrazyLemon> opažam da je bl mal vzponov...prasec :D
<CrazyLemon> js se tukaj ne morem niti obrnit ne da bi Å¡el nekam na hrib :D
<LorD_DDooM> To pa zato, ker sem delal na šprintih pa vzdržljivosti, klanci se začnejo naslednji teden...samo klanci pa 100km-ske turce :)
<CrazyLemon> samo klanci...yuck :D
<miha> !t en sl facilitate
<Seniorita> olajšanje
<miha> !t en sl cross-functional
<Seniorita> čezmejnih funkcionalnih
<uni4dfx> Is there a way for my app to "capture" the wireless password when it is entered?
<uni4dfx> what the hell, napačn okn
<CrazyLemon> gaddemn cracker
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kak da Å¡e ne spimo :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx the night is young
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-16
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38137/#p38137
<l0wkey> re
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: UDS: Unity 2D se poslavlja, Calxeda s 192-jedrnim strežnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38138/#p38138
<lupastro> dobro jutro vsem
<CrazyLemon> o/
<lupastro> Kaj je CrazyLemon?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: UDS: Unity 2D se poslavlja, Calxeda s 192-jedrnim strežnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38139/#p38139
<CrazyLemon> lupastro dolgo nisi bil na ircu! o/ = pozdrav z dvignjeno roko
<lupastro> aaaa :$
<lupastro> ok
<lupastro> hihi
<lupastro> po navadi mi vstavi emoticona, sam tega pa ni
<lupastro> :P
<lupastro> sem komot :D
<lupastro> lp tudi tebi
<lupastro> kako kaj danes? :9
<lupastro> ste vidli kdaj crash test pri 120km/h?
<lupastro> :/
<CrazyLemon> danes..super.. naspal sem se kot Å¡e dolgo ne :)
<CrazyLemon> že*
<lupastro> To je pa fajn, zgleda, da nam jo je ta luna fajn zagodla, ker smo vsi slabo spali
<CrazyLemon> ma js na splošno bl slabo spim :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..a se samo meni zdi al je chrome 19ka res opazno hitrejša kot 18ka
<lupastro> hmmm, si jo moram prav instalirat, da ti lahko odgovorim....
<CrazyLemon> kako si jo moraš inštalirat? to bi mogu že met
<CrazyLemon> že zgodaj zjutraj bi mogu updejtat ubuntu da lahko cel dan uživaš v novi ubuntu izkušnji!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> pri meni je sam mau ćist mau drugać aveš
<lupastro> imam ltsp strežnik in delamo na debeluškastih klientih
<CrazyLemon> ah so!
<CrazyLemon> si že updejtal na 12.04 in kaj čakaš :D
<lupastro> ja, sem updateal drug pc, kjer testiram vzporedno, strežnika pa še ne, ker bi rad, da po updateu res vse dela....
<lupastro> je produkcijska mašina
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012051605784523
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Napovedovalka ujeta med popravljanjem perila
<lupastro> http://bcove.me/wj0sa00u
<Seniorita> Independent Chromeless Player
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo v fifth gearu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lupastro> aja?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<lupastro> ne bi vedel, ker nimam kabelske/satelitske/whatever tv, kjer bi lahko gledal kaj drugega kot rtvslo123, pop, akanal, tv3
<lupastro> :P
<lupastro> sam si res, res, iskreno, ne bi želel bit v tem avtu
<lupastro> :/
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> sej vidiš folk ko se zaleti v tunelu
<CrazyLemon> že koliko jih je bilo takih
<CrazyLemon> so enake hitrosti pa čist enak zid
<lupastro> ja, golf in podobni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/foto-s-cliem-v-smrt-v-trojanskem-tunelu
<Seniorita> FOTO: S cliem v smrt v trojanskem tunelu | Slovenskenovice.si
<CrazyLemon> evo..ta je zadnji
<lupastro> je pa res genij ta, ki sprojektira pravokotno odprtino brez varovala v takem tunelu
<lupastro> sicer pa, če lahko naredijo v ovinkih varovalne ograje tako, da so privzdignjene, in nosilci presekajo motorista na pol....zakaj ne bi še kakšnega avtomobilista fentali...
<lupastro> ostane več zraka in hrane za ostale
<CrazyLemon> sej so popravili te ograje
<CrazyLemon> imajo spodaj zaščito
<lupastro> so, ma ne povsod
<lupastro> pa tudi po tunelih so dali neke ograje, ma je vsega skupaj 2 m ograje..
<lupastro> http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-zombies/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Zombies | Unixmen
<CrazyLemon> uff..linux mint zgleda zelo mamljivo na tem linku :D
<lupastro> hehe, bi ga probal, ne? :)
<lupastro> vsaj enkrat
<CrazyLemon> najmanj enkrat ja :D
<lupastro> moram znova zagnat pc, da se mi posodobi in, da ti lahko odgovorim na vprašanje :)
<CrazyLemon> tko je če imaš debele odjemalce :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38140/#p38140
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/ekipa7-z-disneyem-pripravlja-risano-serijo/
<Seniorita> Monitor - novice - Outfit7 z Disneyem pripravlja risano serijo (16.05.2012)
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<sasa84> a si kej priden?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/strojanovim-drzava-ne-bo-vec-placevala-elektrike-vracajo-se-v-ambrus/283193
<Seniorita> Strojanovim država ne bo več plačevala elektrike, zato se vračajo v Ambrus :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdaj js nisem priden?? :)
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> lupastro ^^
<lupastro> ojla :)
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> 19ka chrome
<CrazyLemon> je brejkal določene zadeve!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> medtem k najnovejši ff lepo prikaže stran
<CrazyLemon> chrome pa nič več
<lupastro> kaj pa gledaš?
<lupastro> jaz lih preverjam delovanje digitalnega certifikata
<lupastro> pa izgleda vse ok
<lupastro> odino una podpisna komponenta me zanima če v chromu dela, ker za ff nea dela
<CrazyLemon> ma ene slide v css3
<lupastro> aha
<CrazyLemon> v chromeu ne gre text v novo vrstico in se posledično zakrije
<CrazyLemon> v ff pa dela normalno
<lupastro> očitno je treba še malo počakat
<CrazyLemon> če pa zmanjšam width  z 900px na 800px
<CrazyLemon> pa hudič dela tako kot mora
<CrazyLemon> 850px pa tudi brejka zadevo..in spet..samo v chromeu
<lupastro> hehe
<CrazyLemon> obvlada kdo te zadeve? :D
<lupastro> te malo zeza vidim
<CrazyLemon> ker js nimam idej
<lupastro> nope...v teoriji vem o čem govoriš, v praksi nimam pojma glede css-ja
<lupastro> mai delal s tem
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi js ne delam s tem
<CrazyLemon> zato me pa rahlo je.. v glavo :D
<CrazyLemon> dejstvo pa je
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je nad 800px ne dela
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa nimam pojma :)
<lupastro> google is your friend :)
<CrazyLemon> !g why it wont work??
<Seniorita> Why It Won&#39;t Work – Whatever http://whatever.scalzi.com/2008/01/08/why-it-wont-work/
<CrazyLemon> ni to to :/
<lupastro> za en page, tudi pravi, da ima težave, zato nastavi na 800px in da autoresize...
<lupastro> It's generally easier to build to a specific minimum dimension (in my case 800px width) and dynamically account for extra margin space than to try to completely "fit to screen" your content.
<lupastro> Again, just my opinion though :)
<lupastro> mokre sanje :)
<lupastro> http://ww2.autoscout24.it/info/magazine/commento/nissan-juke-r/solo-per-pochi/4319/290236/?magcid=mag-nl&extcidm=IT-NL-1-CW19-2012
<Seniorita> Commento: Nissan Juke-R
<CrazyLemon> yuck
<CrazyLemon> ajde da bi reku nissan gt-r
<CrazyLemon> ampak juke
<CrazyLemon> yuck :D
<lupastro> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sej se dinamično širi/zoža vsebina
<CrazyLemon> samo še vedno hudič ne worka
<lupastro> skylinea se itak ne bi branil, sam kaj ko pol tamali ne bi mogel v miru gledat risanke zadaj.... :d
<lupastro> kaj, ko se resizea poskrije text pod neko sliko?
<CrazyLemon> joj..Å¡e to jim rabi..da gledajo risanke 24/7
<CrazyLemon> ne..resizea se celoten canvas
<lupastro> risanke gleda, ker se vsak dan voziva 30 min do vrtca in pol se 30min nazaj domov :)
<lupastro> ne vem, kako ti pomagat, sem res premalo podkovan v tem, žal
<CrazyLemon> 30min do vrtca?
<CrazyLemon> a ga v ljubljano pelješ? :D
<lupastro> na-a, izolo
<lupastro> tle tudi delam
<CrazyLemon> a si iz ljubljane? :D
<lupastro> haha, pa ni 30 min iz lj do izole no :)
<lupastro> brkini
<CrazyLemon> je če voziš  gt-r-a :P
<lupastro> ne moreš, še vedno
<CrazyLemon> dejva se zmenit tko..zrihtaj gt-ra js bom pa probal :D
<lupastro> v predoru dekani je po navadi omejitev 60, nikjer noben ne dela, na črnem kalu omejitev 60, postavljeni stožci, delvci zunaj na klepetu, na kozini svinjetarji, kolona 2km, na razdrtem 2.034.322.345 kamjonov, drug drugega prehitevajo, na ravbarkomandi tudi...na vrhniki, pustimo stat, pred ljubljano dobiš 3 pirančane, ki so delali izpit na tartinijevem trgu in ne vejo drugega kot vozit v krogih, se odločajo al bodo šli na dolgi most al ne, š
<lupastro> ele ko so na tomačevem....enostavno ne gre
<lupastro> :D
<CrazyLemon> nehi no..na slovenskih avtocestah pa že ni tko :>
<lupastro> ja imaš res, sem preveč kritičen :D
<lupastro> v glavnem ubuntu ltsp in fat klienti, delujejo odlično, sem prav ful zadovoljen :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa fat klienti in ne thin ?
<CrazyLemon> pa koliko maš gor klientov
<lupastro> ker pri thin klientih ne da v uporabo webcamere, s tiskalniki je malo bolj zaj, kar je lokalnih resourcev je treba vse naštimat, za naštimat pa je dokumentacija falš, 90% stvari se ne klapa in ne deluje, poleg tega, je potrebno imet gigabit lan in še to ne zadostuje za videt kak filmček na youtube
<lupastro> trenutno 3, na koncu jih bo 15
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak recimo zjutraj ko pride folk v službo..in ko jih 15 začne downloadat NDB  mi povej kako se kaj obnese fat klient
<lupastro> ne downloada vse naenkrat
<lupastro> zdownloada kot thin baje in pol ko se postavi, Å¡e ostalo
<lupastro> sem tudi jaz razmišljal to
<lupastro> realno gledano je zadeva gor prej kot v minuti
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim..zdaj ko ste trije ja.. si kaj gledal koliko mb se prenaša po mreži med postavitvijo mašine?
<lupastro> nope, nisem
<lupastro> ne bo kritično
<lupastro> nikoli se več kot dva pca naenkrat ne prižgeta :)
<CrazyLemon> no..če ni velika firma..pol verjetno ne bo panike ne :)
<lupastro> no sej
<lupastro> smo miceni :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi če bodo počakali 2 minuti in ne eno :)
<lupastro> no, sej poklepetajo vmes
<lupastro> meni je bistveno, da ne podpiram unih smradov od M$
<lupastro> in da ne obremenjujem firme z licencami
<CrazyLemon> no..majhna firma je... po mojih izkušnjah ..klepetajo vedno :DD
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> sem pa imel križe, ko sem presedlal na openoffice
<CrazyLemon> torej 12 licenc maš za MS?
<lupastro> so se mi zbunli
<lupastro> ne, jih imam več, ker je blo več računalnikov + prenosniki za predavanja ipd
<CrazyLemon> jah..to si pa itak pričakoval da jim ne bo ravno všeč sprememba :D
<lupastro> + antivirusni programi
<lupastro> sej jim ni lih bila, vendar pa imam zdej celo firmo na openofficeu, thunderbirdu, prenosnike za seminarje na ubuntuju :D
<CrazyLemon> kul
<lupastro> ubuntu na 3 delovnih mašinah
<CrazyLemon> zdaj samo še moraš zamenjat OOo z LO :D
<lupastro> sem že
<lupastro> openoffice je prišel v firmo ene 5 al 6 let nazaj
<lupastro> libreoffice pa takoj, ko so ga zagnali
<lupastro> se tudi jezim na dobavitelje merilne opreme, ker delajo software v hiši in to sam za windowse
<lupastro> zato moram laufat winse na virtualboxu, da lahko prenesem podatke in jih pol obdelamo za poročila
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pek007: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38141/#p38141
<CrazyLemon> a je problem updejtat take stvari na ltspju ?
<lupastro> ja, preko com porta praktično nemogoče
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbs
<lupastro> oki
<sasa84> ah ja...
<lupastro> oj
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> povej sasa84
<sasa84> nič...kuham kosilo :)
<lupastro> spet? :)
<lupastro> ke pridna
<lupastro> kaj bo finega? :D
<sasa84> vsak dan lupastro :)
<sasa84> am...pražen krompir pa piščančka bom spohala
<lupastro> moooooo
<lupastro> jaz bi tudi
<lupastro> piščanček njam
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> jaz ga kupujem pri sosedih, petelinčke, imajo med 3,5 in 4,5 kg, pitani s koruzo in pšenico
<lupastro> so tako fini
<lupastro> si prav pridna ;)
<lupastro> meni je kuhanje tudi všeč, uživam v začimbicah
<sasa84> ja, se pozna razlika med piščancem, k raste nekej časa več in to sam zarad pšečnice, koruze in trave... kt pa zarad krmil :)
<lupastro> ja, je res
<sasa84> tud jajca... že sama barva rumenjaka
<lupastro> sej cena je pa ista kot v trgovini, 3,00€ na kg, očiščen piščanec
<sasa84> ja sej
<lupastro> barva in vonj, vse je drugače
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> pa veš kaj kupiš :)
<lupastro> kako?
<lupastro> če vem kaj kupim?
<lupastro> aja, da vem kaj kupim
<lupastro> to si mislila
<lupastro> ja ja
<sasa84> veš od koga je in kok zadeve zrastejo :)
<lupastro> ja
<lupastro> pred nekaj emseci je še moja ženička zrihtala goveje meso pri enemu kmetu zraven, spet, čisto nekaj drugega kot pa iz trgovine
<sasa84> zdj pa morm it... oči pršou, grem kofe kuhat :)
<sasa84> brb
<lupastro> ok ciaoo
<lupastro> fajn kofetkajta :)
<CrazyLemon> brrr.. 6 stopinj zunaj
<lupastro> CrazyLemon, a si ti hodil na informatiko v Sežano?
<CrazyLemon> lupastro na žalost še vedno hodim :)
<lupastro> aha, pol se verjetno na videz poznava, jaz sem bil prva generacija z urhom
<lupastro> kaj vas bodo zaprli al Å¡e ne?
<lupastro> jaz imam za dokončat 2. letnik  in pol naprej
<lupastro> :/
<CrazyLemon> sej če se prav spomnem
<CrazyLemon> si ti enkrat pršu predstavit informatiko v sežani
<lupastro> tako je, bodočim prvim letnikom
<CrazyLemon> no..po tistem sem se js vpisal v sežano
<lupastro> sem te prepričal? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<lupastro> haha
<lupastro> lahko bi se zlagal zdej :P
<lupastro> :D
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi..ampak sem že začel pisat kako nisi ti čisto nič vplival na to odločitev :P
<lupastro> haha
<lupastro> sej sem se hecal :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..kaj čakaš? :)
<lupastro> ma ja, so me zgrabli na hodniku in sem moral it
<lupastro> ammm
<lupastro> da dokončam letos oktobra hišo, ki jo delam že dve leti, da se vselim, da žena zamenja službo in začne delat tudi zjutraj, da bom lahko šel nazaj študirat :)
<lupastro> se je vse nabralo, mi je žal, ker mi je šlo kar dobro, ne glede na vse
<CrazyLemon> zakaj žal? brez faksa imaš dovolj dobro službo da si financiraš hišo ...meni ne bi bilo žal :D
<lupastro> ne
<lupastro> če bi si sam financiral hišo, zagotovo ne bi razmišljal o študiju
<lupastro> ;)
<CrazyLemon> true that :)
<lupastro> eko
<CrazyLemon> samo zdaj si naj... tako kot sem js :)
<CrazyLemon> ker boš mogu končat po bolonjskem programu
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni kar nekaj dodatnih izpitov
<CrazyLemon> :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lupastro> ma karkoli, sam da lahko končam
<lupastro> in začnem delat kar me veseli
<CrazyLemon> in to je ? ltsp + fat klienti? :D
<lupastro> hehe, zdej me pa malo zezaš :)
<CrazyLemon> moram malo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t518480
<CrazyLemon> nice
<lupastro> sicer pa...tudi ltsp+fat klienti bi znalo bit ok, če bi razvil marketing in lahko konkuriral M$ v javni upravi
<CrazyLemon> jp
<lupastro> za par ljudi bi bilo kaj počet, izobraževanja, vzdrževanja, svetovanja
<lupastro> verjetno tudi kaj programiranja
<lupastro> sam, sanjala svinja kukuruz, pazi kandelaber!
<lupastro> grem po mojega mikinega, lep preostanek dneva vam želim :)
<lupastro> ciaoo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38142/#p38142
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38143/#p38143
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38144/#p38144
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ueP-sPcgooI
<Seniorita> 60,000 Dominos (Personal Record)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !g youtube muffofficial
<Seniorita> MuffOfficial - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/MuffOfficial
 * CrazyLemon off d lajn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38145/#p38145
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38146/#p38146
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Re: [12.04] HTPC -  težave z nastavitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38147/#p38147
<lynxlynxlynx> ste se ustrašli irca? :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, mhm
<sasa84> a veš...pa mogoče bomo mel končn šanso vidt CrazyLemon
 * sasa84 še zmer sumi, da je CrazyLemon zgolj primorska različica big foota oz. seskvača
<lynxlynxlynx> a tam si prisiljen met kamero vklopljeno al kaj?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ja upam d jo bo mel... dbomo vidl CrazyLemon :P
<lynxlynxlynx> bo mel zanalašč kako masko
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a teb CrazyLemon ni nč sumljiv?
<lynxlynxlynx> v mejah normale
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Predvajanje You Tube v Firefox, Chromium ->zbledijo barve?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38148/#p38148
<sasa84> o miha ;)
<miha> o sasa84 ;)
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> a veš...pa mogoče bomo mel končn šanso vidt CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> slišat..videt ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hrust16: Ni možno zbrati particije pri instalacija ubunta 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38149/#p38149
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gapi78: Edavki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38150/#p38150
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: Re: Edavki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38151/#p38151
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gapi78: Re: Edavki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38153/#p38153
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Edavki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38154/#p38154
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38155/#p38155
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38156/#p38156
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1442-1: Sudo vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1442-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38157/#p38157
<Sky[x]> ej kako se ze isce po linux terminalu
<Sky[x]> nv zakva sos porablam locate k gabs prej indexiranje pognat :/
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<sasa84_> Sky[x], ?
<Sky[x]> fint / -name 'hehe'
<Sky[x]> da mi isce po celem serverju ane ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ouch ja
<Sky[x]> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> find / je drago
<lynxlynxlynx> če misliš ponavljat, se bolj splača pognat tisti updatedv
<lynxlynxlynx> *updatedb
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ej kaj pa
<Sky[x]> /sbin/service xinetd restart
<Sky[x]> kok varno je tole pognat ? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ma par filtrov, tako da bo celo malo manj diska prebralo (/proc pa take spusti)
<Sky[x]> na plesk ftp lavfa pod xinetd pa bi je ftp crknu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ločenega za ta ftp nimaš?
<Sky[x]> nebi vedu o cem govoris :)
<lynxlynxlynx> service
<Sky[x]> nv a lohk kako pogledam to ?
<Sky[x]> jst sem sam proftpd.conf najdu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> rc.d list # mogoče
<lynxlynxlynx> tale mašina je na archu?
<Sky[x]> ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa najbrž ne bo delal
<lynxlynxlynx> xinetd pa tudi nisem nikol uporabljal
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak če že ne dela, restart ne more škodit :)
<Sky[x]> produkcije ni za pipat ob 23h zvecer :D
<Sky[x]> k nimas nobenga da bi ti restartov server :D
<Sky[x]> ce gre kej narobe :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj kot sredi dneva :)
<sasa84_> nč...šibam spat
<sasa84_> nočko :D
<Sky[x]> eh reseno support odgovorila hehe :D
<marko__> ta diablo 3 zgleda res za kurac
<marko__> pa dissapointment
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/497392/
<Seniorita> Lotus Symphony code for OpenOffice coming soon [LWN.net]
<lynxlynxlynx> marko__: pa še na net morš bit ves čas priklopljen
<marko__> ja, isto kot so naredili pri assassin's creed 2
<marko__> retarded
<marko__> totalno
<lynxlynxlynx> probajo piratiziranje zmanjšat
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je kao ves content v oblaku
<lynxlynxlynx> in ti surov klient nič ne nuca
<lynxlynxlynx> bo Å¡e zanimiva reverse-engineering bitka
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-17
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pek007: Re: [10.04] Počasen Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38158/#p38158
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38159/#p38159
<lupastro> jutro vsem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: Re: Predvajanje You Tube v Firefox, Chromium ->zbledijo barve?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38160/#p38160
<miha> a se da kej več zvedet pr apt-get upgrade kot "Naslednji paketi so bili zadržani"
<miha> to zarad PPA al kaj
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2012-May/031043.html
<Seniorita> [PATCH] xfree86: Bump video ABI to 13.0
<lynxlynxlynx> catalyst pa še prejšnjega ni dohitel ><
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38161/#p38161
<CrazyLemon> miha dist-upgrade
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ni možno zbrati particije pri instalacija ubunta 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38162/#p38162
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Firefox in Edavki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38163/#p38163
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/KBifu.png
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X64rQqqsGPM
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Unity Shows Up in Go-Busters      - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38164/#p38164
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38165/#p38165
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i48.tinypic.com/11lisep.png
<zdobersek> tv asahi, evolution uporabljajo.
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> pa link je na myutube ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dunno, u tell me.
<CrazyLemon> !g myutube
<Seniorita> myutube - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/playlist%3Flist%3DPLEB20A2E7C84DC35A
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Re: [12.04] Firefox in Edavki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38166/#p38166
<CrazyLemon> lupastro in d ekšn :)
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> da ne boš rekel, da me n...tko čisto slučajno :P
<lupastro> ma kako mi lahko update sistema zjebe winbind in flash na firefoxu?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaj si updejtal :)
<CrazyLemon> če si updejtal flash..pol se zjebe! :D
<lupastro> kar mi je napisalo da je za update z managerjem
<CrazyLemon> danes?
<lupastro> ja
<CrazyLemon> danes je bil sudo pa unity-greeter
<CrazyLemon> torej 2 updejta
<lupastro> ja ja, ne updateam vsak dan
<lupastro> je blo za nekaj mega updateov
<CrazyLemon> a flash ti sploh ne dela al kako? si prečekiral about:plugins
<lupastro> flash dela sam v nekaj primerih
<lupastro> flash ne dela ne v novem chrome, spljoh, v ff pa samo v polovici primerov
<lupastro> video/flv 	Video datoteka Flash 	flv
<CrazyLemon> v chromeu onemogoči FF flash
<lupastro> sam ta je not, od totema plugin
<lupastro> govorim ff
<CrazyLemon> to ni ravno za flash
<CrazyLemon> .swf
<CrazyLemon> pa .spl
<CrazyLemon> rabiš ti
<lupastro> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> torej..inštaliraj flash :D
<lupastro> ne morem, ker mi javi, da je zjeban winbind in mi ne pusti ničesar naredit
<lupastro> ...
<lupastro> ga lahko odinstaliram in nazaj gor dam?
<lupastro> verjetno ni druge
<CrazyLemon> samo kaj ma winbind s flashem
<CrazyLemon> torej winbind je broken sam po sebi...flash pa je broken ker je flash
<lupastro> mi ne pusti instalirat flasha, ker pravi, da je napaka v winbindu, ki ne pusti karkoli instalirat
<lupastro> verjetno
<CrazyLemon> nč..lepo po vrsti :)
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<lupastro> ok, ciao
<alyosha__sql> kako bi s pomočjo ukaza test ugotovili ali ima datoteka dat1.txt enako število vrstic kot datoteka dat2.txt Namig: število vrstic posamezne datoteke lahko preštejemo z ukazom wc
<alyosha__sql> anyone
<alyosha__sql> ?!
<alyosha__sql> :)
<alyosha__sql> se 5m časa mam da oddam
<alyosha__sql> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Libreoffice: kazalo pomoči v angleščini, ne morem se znebiti glave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38167/#p38167
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Libreoffice: kazalo pomoči v angleščini, ne morem se znebiti glave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38168/#p38168
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ni možno zbrati particije pri instalacija ubunta 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38169/#p38169
<kubanc> i have installed openssh-server package. I've enabled remote desktop connection. How can i connect to computer via ssh?
<kubanc> haha, naroben kanal...:D
<CrazyLemon> !g vnc over ssh :)
<Seniorita> Smoothwall - Tunnelling VNC over SSH with PuTTY http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<sasa84> kubanc, ccc :P
<sasa84> dobr d jeblo rač. vprašanje... kaj če bi napisu kej druzga...
<sasa84> :P
<kubanc> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38170/#p38170
<sasa84> BigWhale, maš kej slik iz release partya?
<bilko-mobile> CrazyLemon si kje bliz?
<CrazyLemon> bilko-mobile sem
<bilko-mobile> kak je ukaz da bi zvedu kaksna je tocno mrezna v pc ju?
<bilko-mobile> fotru noce delat v winsih nov comp. nima gonilnikov. v ubuntu pa dela. pa ce bi tocn vedu kera mrezna je not bi lazi driverje najdu
<zdobersek> bilko-mobile: sudo lshw
<zdobersek> potem pa poisci, kaj te veze v medrezje ..
<CrazyLemon> lshw -c network
<zdobersek> ableble
<BigWhale> sasa84, neki mam se mi ydi
<sasa84> mejli mi ;)
<BigWhale> morm poiskat
<sasa84> oki doki
<bilko-mobile> tnx obema. bom poskusu
<Sky[x]> na kok casa tole lavfa ?
<Sky[x]> 0 */1 * * *
<CrazyLemon> vsako uro
<Sky[x]> je an
<Sky[x]> kva pa tole
<Sky[x]> 55 */2 * * *
<Sky[x]> kva ze / pomen
<CrazyLemon> vsaki dve uri ob 55minuti
<Sky[x]> kvapa tale ? 10,25,40,55
<Sky[x]> rabu bi en generator da bi sam tole notr nakucov pa da mi pove kaj pomen :)
<CrazyLemon> ob 10 minuti 25. ...40 in 55. minuti
<CrazyLemon> sej je logično ani :)
<Sky[x]> 10,25,40,55     *       *       *       *
<Sky[x]> tkole je celota
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38171/#p38171
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<sasa84> ja ja...
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403508_10150839370463922_539693921_10036490_1991816521_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> whor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://9gag.com/fast#4196944
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Fast
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uh5MB17v9A
<Seniorita> How to Pronounce Slavoj Žižek      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE6ItDGJZa8
<Seniorita> How to Pronounce Adidas      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hudi so :D
<zdobersek> tlatloj tlitlek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si v lj?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisem.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok.. v LJ boš 17.5.2013
<CrazyLemon> samo tako da veš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tell me more!
<CrazyLemon> ker takrat boš mel svojo stojnico na dnevu informacijske varnosti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> nt conf gre kdo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a bom kiberkondom e
<zdobersek>  prodaju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..sedel boš pa srfal po netu
<sasa84_> hm...
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra sasa84_
<sasa84_> ti lohk zastavm eno vprašanje?
<CrazyLemon> eno samo? skoraj ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> shoot
<sasa84_> a čutiš pomensko razliko med npr.  ... saša, crazy in xz so v edinosti...al pa saša, crazy in xt so v občestvu?
<sasa84_> kaj ti eno pomen, kaj drugo?
<CrazyLemon> saša crazy in xz so povezani...saša crazy in xt so skupaj v neki družbi
<CrazyLemon> prepozno je da bi možgani delovali za karkoli druzga razn za vzdrževanje življenskih funkcij :D
 * CrazyLemon zmatran
<lynxlynxlynx> kul arhaičen izraz
<lynxlynxlynx> 1 in neskončno
<CrazyLemon> n8
<sasa84_> lynxlynxlynx, ?
<lynxlynxlynx> občestvo
<sasa84_> kok ti vidš razlike... edinost/občestvo?
<lynxlynxlynx> 1 in neskončno
<lynxlynxlynx> edinost kot singularnost
<lynxlynxlynx> obče-stvo kot vse
<lynxlynxlynx> prostorsko vse
<sasa84_> kul kul...super ;)
<sasa84_> če sem iskrena...to sm hotla slišat :) me ej zanimal, če razmišlam v pravo smer
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dhbiker> (:
<sasa84_> ^_^
<dhbiker> >.<
<sasa84_> wow
<lynxlynxlynx> <.>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1444-1: BackupPC vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1444-1/
<sasa84_> šibam pančat :)
<sasa84_> nočk
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1445-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1445-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1446-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1446-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38172/#p38172
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Firefox in Edavki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38173/#p38173
<jernej> helo
<dEnis__> asdf
<CrazyLemon> ehlo
<dEnis__> where am i
<CrazyLemon> space..the final frontier
<lupastro> ojla
<lupastro> eno vprašanje, zakaj se ne da irc kanala direkt na ubuntu portal?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hrust16: Re: Ni možno zbrati particije pri instalacija ubunta 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38174/#p38174
<alyosha_sql> a je tu kašen C geek
<alyosha_sql> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> daj raje kar vpraši
<zdobersek> C? Why no A?
<alyosha_sql> http://pastebin.com/asbwNJx2
<alyosha_sql> :)
<Seniorita> Dana je igralna deska velikosti 3x3, vsako polje je bodisi črne bodisi bele bar - Pastebin.com
<alyosha_sql> to je naloga
<alyosha_sql> rabim pike čene ne bom mogu na ispit:) čeprav nevem zakaj bom šow na ispit če ne znam tega rešit:)
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiv problem
<CrazyMelon> oh ja
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: http://pastebin.com/asbwNJx2
<Seniorita> Dana je igralna deska velikosti 3x3, vsako polje je bodisi črne bodisi bele bar - Pastebin.com
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: sign that int gaddemit!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: tf?
<CrazyMelon> tf indeed
<alyosha_sql> ja zdj tu nam je razlozu da najbolše da shranimo usako od tabel v svojo številko in pol preverjamo samo čez
<alyosha_sql> in neke take fore
<alyosha_sql> mjao mjao
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon naredi dj da gremo čimprej domow:D
<lynxlynxlynx> implementacija je manjši problem
<lynxlynxlynx> glavno je algoritem pogruntat
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: a to je tvoja naloga?3x3 ?
<CrazyMelon> ubistvu niti naloge ne razumem
<CrazyMelon> ker je čuden primer
<lynxlynxlynx> na isto barvo moraš vse spravit
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql: a lahko bruteforcas?
<CrazyMelon> for(i=0; i<=2;i++) { for(j=0; j <i; j++) { printf("0"); }}
<CrazyMelon> pa je vse ista barva
<alyosha_sql> zdobersek kako mislis bruteforcas?:)
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql: nevermind, je ze CrazyMelon dal resitev
<zdobersek> :>
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> mislim..naloga je dejansko bl preprosta kot sem mislu :))
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: glede na tvojo resitev? al si jo dokapiral?
<CrazyMelon> glede na mojo rešitev afkors
<CrazyMelon> če koga zanima
<CrazyMelon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/download-gimp-28-script-fus-pack-more.html
<Seniorita> Download GIMP 2.8 Script-FUs Pack (More Than 100 Effects And Filters) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyMelon> dejmo alyosha_sql lačen sem! :)
<alyosha_sql> evo evo še malček:D
<alyosha_sql> skoraj dela
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyMelon> joj..skoraj pri tebi pomeni Å¡e 3 dni dela
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> dej dej
<CrazyMelon> grem js po frutabello...spodaj bom
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, wiiiii
<CrazyLemon> wiiii in ga niiiii
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no no no
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne no no no
<sasa84> oj andrejz :)
<andrejz> moram it okol spraševat, k si Crazy ne upa
<andrejz> ;)
<CrazyLemon> strah me je! priznam!
<CrazyLemon> ufff
<CrazyLemon> ena huda italianka
<CrazyLemon> v filmu
<CrazyLemon> shoot 'em up
<CrazyLemon> medtem k sexata on strelja specialce..ona pa uživa
<CrazyLemon> matr je frajer
<sasa84> andrejz, jah... CrazyLemon Å¡e ni tok velik fant a ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti znaš tud kej tazga? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i wish!
<sasa84> ja sej... že to d bi ženska uživala...kaj šele d bi strelu :\
<CrazyLemon> sej :(
<andrejz> sasa84, crazylemon isto dela, samo da s fračo strelja :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz prav prijetno mi je pri srcu ker vidim da me maš za tako sposobnega
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ole..bigwejl je nabavu nov net in nov modem..kar pomeni da bo naslednjič prisoten!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bo :P
 * sasa84 skoči za vrat CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> *cartat*
<CrazyLemon> nč cartat
<CrazyLemon> jutri bom mel naporen dan
<CrazyLemon> in moram bit fresh like a ..lemon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sam mau :(
<CrazyLemon> nič!
<sasa84> Å¡mrk
<CrazyLemon> pejt klemna osvajat
<CrazyLemon> mhm..pamti pa vrati!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> pamti pa vrati? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> ne poznaš tega južnjaškega pregovora? :D
<sasa84> noup
<CrazyLemon> matr..bl se moraš družit s tistimi srbi ki jih poznaš
<sasa84> ti nisi srb :P
<sasa84> bogdanov!!!
<sasa84> kje pa je ta uboda duša?
<sasa84> uboga
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ga je fotr poroču pa poslal stran od doma :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> http://24ur.com/sport/nogomet/ivan-bogdanov-se-bo-za-zapahi-hladil-dve-leti.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Ivan Bogdanov se bo za zapahi 'hladil' dve leti
<CrazyLemon> old!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, finci so kar na roke naredli
<andrejz> http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu/esittely/ominaisuudet
<Seniorita> Ominaisuudet | Ubuntu Suomi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz že..sam ni to to :)
<zdobersek> ES IST NICHT ES
<zdobersek> cez in ven.
<CrazyLemon> n(9-1) o/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Ugasni server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38175/#p38175
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-19
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ugasni server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38176/#p38176
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Re: Ugasni server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38177/#p38177
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CIAO A TUTTI
<zdobersek> (TMC)
<kubanc> hellow! a je kdo tu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hrust16: Re: Ni možno zbrati particije pri instalacija ubunta 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38178/#p38178
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Re: Ni možno zbrati particije pri instalacija ubunta 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38179/#p38179
<Sky[x]> kubanc: jo
<kubanc> je ze prepozno...
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ampak vseeno dober dan
<kubanc> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe ok
<Sky[x]> kaj ap delas kej ?
<kubanc> eno spletno stran sm mogu neki nardit
<kubanc> pa nism vedu kako bi vse skupi v div element dal pa na sredino...
<kubanc> sam itak je jeba, k nimam dostopa do ftp streznika da bi naredil css pa en class, tko da sm mogu pac za vsak element napisat style=""....
<kubanc> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jeba je to ja ..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hrust16: Re: Ni možno zbrati particije pri instalacija ubunta 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38180/#p38180
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Re: Firefox po slovensko  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38181/#p38181
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ugasni server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38182/#p38182
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dijo CrazyLemon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Firefox po slovensko  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38183/#p38183
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Re: Firefox po slovensko  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38184/#p38184
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Real Estate Marketing3: Re: Ugasni server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38185/#p38185
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Re: Firefox po slovensko  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38186/#p38186
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM v vipavi smo začeli :D
<CrazyLemon> in povsod smo bili na kavi...vipava 2x..postojna...hrušica :D
<LorD_DDooM> Poj pa sploh ne velja, kr zbriši loge :)
<CrazyLemon> velja velja..smo naredili najmanj 1100 višinskih :)
<CrazyLemon> sam k hudič od endomonda
<LorD_DDooM> Also, a ti je vmes crknilo al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kr  ugasnu
<CrazyLemon> ja..zato sta dva loga
<LorD_DDooM> To ni Endo kriv, slab moni imaš
<CrazyLemon> pol k sm ugotovil da se je ugasnu sm Å¡e enkrat zalaufal
<LorD_DDooM> mobi*
<CrazyLemon> čist možno ja..android ga je zgleda pokillal :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam še ta problem, da ne morem klicat, če imam Endo vklo0pljen (Symbian). Smo danes šli, pa so na enem odseku bile črepinje, smo morali vsi zaključit :S
<CrazyLemon> a vsem Å¡le gume? :D
<LorD_DDooM> 3/4
<CrazyLemon> a ti neki povem
<CrazyLemon> bratrancu ko smo šli na učko
<CrazyLemon> je počla guma na gorcu
<CrazyLemon> pa je vozu naprej Å¡e cca. 15km
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> kupi si tisto tekočino k daš v gumo..zakon zadeva :)
<LorD_DDooM> milk, ja to je fajn
<LorD_DDooM> Samo to si čist druge gume, pa tisti milk pri 10 barih ni spet tako kul
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..nimaš valda na 10ih barih? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Valda da imaš na specialki 8+
<CrazyLemon> 8 ja
<CrazyLemon> 10 pa prvič slišim
<LorD_DDooM> tubularji so 10-12
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e danes sm govoru s tipom iz postojne k naredi 4-5k na leto
<CrazyLemon> pa je reku da ma na 8
<CrazyLemon> on je pa danes naredu 130+
<CrazyLemon> ker nas je pršu počakat v vipavo :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to je standard, samo ene gume zdržijo več, sploh tubularji
<CrazyLemon> in pol naletiš na kamenček in boom :D
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<CrazyLemon> no če boš hotu 100km fure..ta je zate :)
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj bo itaq slabo vreme cel teden :S
<CrazyLemon> kdaj je že franja?
<LorD_DDooM> 10.6
<CrazyLemon> ah..je še dost časa :)
<CrazyLemon> o fak..liga prvakov je
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<Sky[x]> rekalme so ..
<zdobersek> polcajt se rece.
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-20
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Re: Ugasni server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38187/#p38187
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšla je nova alfa igre 0 A.D.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38188/#p38188
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<sasa84> hawdi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sem bil v "tvojih" krajih včeraj!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> wooow ^^
<sasa84> po možnosti nekje v radiju 30km, kar je kao bliz :P
<CrazyLemon> ja..neki takega!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> na relaciji postojna - planina - kalce :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dokej bliz ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5AZc0wJBBU
<Seniorita> Zach Galifianakis Saturday Night Live Funeral sketch      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sick shit
<CrazyLemon> sick sick shit!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Dinamičen DNS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38189/#p38189
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sick shit! :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jierro: Re: Izšla je nova alfa igre 0 A.D.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38190/#p38190
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> .
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izšla je nova alfa igre 0 A.D.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38191/#p38191
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jierro: Re: Izšla je nova alfa igre 0 A.D.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38192/#p38192
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izšla je nova alfa igre 0 A.D.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38193/#p38193
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/GJIRe.jpg
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj je ti imgur
<alyosha_sql> a kaj bolijo noge?:D
<CrazyLemon> dej človek
<CrazyLemon> nisem js amater kot ti
<CrazyLemon> i'm a pro
<alyosha_sql> lol
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha_sql> se mvedu da se bos zlagal da te ne
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> lažimir
<alyosha_sql> !
<CrazyLemon> ne sej mene nikoli ne bolijo noge :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..po kolesarjenju
<alyosha_sql> sej ql sej ql:D
<CrazyLemon> med pa me začnejo ja..kolena bolet če nisem natreniran :)
<alyosha_sql> kolko ste nardili?
<alyosha_sql> 2km?
<alyosha_sql> 3?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma nismo neki dosti..malo manj kot 80
<alyosha_sql> ma kaj je to
<alyosha_sql> c cc
<alyosha_sql> si me razočaral
<CrazyLemon> sej vem :/
<alyosha_sql> sem mislu da boste usaj 100
<alyosha_sql> tud iveč
<alyosha_sql> ne ne
<alyosha_sql> u sredo greš z kolesom u šolo
<alyosha_sql> da nadoknadiš
<alyosha_sql> !
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ma bi naredu isto oziroma celo manj kilometrov :D
<alyosha_sql> ja sj
<alyosha_sql> to bo samo za razliko
<alyosha_sql> :D
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon se itaq vsakih 10 km ustavi pa gre na kofe, to ne velja :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 25!
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<CrazyLemon> in lahko ti govoriš..ti narediš en klanček in to je to :P
<LorD_DDooM> Povprečno hitrost poglej :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da si mel več ali manj (razn enga klančka) spuste al pa ravno
<CrazyLemon> je to bl slabo za specialko :p
<CrazyLemon> pizza tajm o/
<alyosha_sql> ufa jz bi tudi pizzo
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql naroči :D
<CrazyLemon> primavera je blizu
<CrazyLemon> juhuuu
<alyosha_sql> jah prepozno je
<alyosha_sql> veš da nesmem jz tko pozno jest
<alyosha_sql> jebemmu mater
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si spešl
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_sql> ća ćeš
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> idi ća
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> ooo ljoškoooo
<sasa84> :***
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, kje siiii
<Sky[x]> lp
<alyosha_sql> oo sasa84
<alyosha_sql> kako smo kaj
<sasa84> juhuu ;)
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> igra igrice na telefonu in nima časa za pogovor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok pa ti veš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa js ne vem?!?
<sasa84> aja..pardon. CrazyLemon aka google
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 that Mr. Google for you lil missy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> thats*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Code::Blocks - undefined reference to  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38194/#p38194
<sasa84_> dj dj CrazyLemon ne ti men kao neki :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ paz da ne boš spet odpingala!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> ej, pazi se me.. ajm vačing ju!
<CrazyLemon> pa smo naredili DN!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> domačo nalogo? :P
<sasa84> a se domačo nalogo dela ob 10h zvečer?!
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<sasa84> obup
<sasa84> nč, grem :P
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočko ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-13
<miha> jutro
<miha> http://www.lolwall.co/lol/246543
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57584129-71/bill-gates-steve-jobs-was-better-at-design-than-i-was/
<Seniorita> Bill Gates: Steve Jobs was better at design than I was | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<Seniorita> »In an emotional interview on '60 Minutes', the Microsoft chairman speaks of visiting Steve Jobs in his last days and marveling at how well he understood the concept of brand. Read this article by Chris Matyszczyk on CNET News.«
<miha> !g golden shower
<Seniorita> Urolagnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urolagnia
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=crna_kronika&View=novica&novicaID=19364
<Seniorita> Jure Janković povzročil prometno nesrečo. Z avtom se je zaletel od zadaj - pozareport.si
<miha> sterna_: http://www.noviglas.eu/o-janezu-jansi-tako-in-tudi-drugace
<Seniorita> O Janezu Janši tako in tudi drugače | Novi glas
<Seniorita> »Različni pogledi na Janeza Janšo«
<miha> sterna_: http://www.noviglas.eu/o-janezu-jansi-tako-in-tudi-drugace
<Seniorita> O Janezu Janši tako in tudi drugače | Novi glas
<Seniorita> »Različni pogledi na Janeza Janšo«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/spoznajte-svojo-intimno-spremljevalko.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Spoznajte svojo intimno spremljevalko
<Seniorita> »Se običajni pivec kave zaveda raznolikost okusov, ki jih ponuja kava? Težko, saj v večini trgovin nima možnosti izbire različnih vrst kave. Pravična trgovina pa poleg tega, da ščiti pridelovalce, poskrbi, da je na embalaži označeno, od kod izvira kava, kako je bila pridelana in kakšna je stopnja praženosti.«
<miha> sasa84: dan
<miha> CrazyLemon: pravična kava je verjetn okusnejša ane. ko je iz ljubezni?
<sasa84> miholca ;)
<sasa84> pravična kava?
<sterna__> miha: sej js ze mam pogled
<sasa84> a to je una fora k pravična čokolada?
<miha> 11:16 < CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/spoznajte-svojo-intimno-spremljevalko.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Spoznajte svojo intimno spremljevalko
<Seniorita> »Se običajni pivec kave zaveda raznolikost okusov, ki jih ponuja kava? Težko, saj v večini trgovin nima možnosti izbire različnih vrst kave. Pravična trgovina pa poleg tega, da ščiti pridelovalce, poskrbi, da je na embalaži označeno, od kod izvira kava, kako je bila pridelana in kakšna je stopnja praženosti.«
<CrazyLemon> miha ne bi vedel..ne pijem kave :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pije kakav
<CrazyLemon> tudi tega bl malo :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: kaj maš proti kavi?
<sterna__> slaba droga je
<CrazyLemon> miha neumnost je
<CrazyLemon> and what sterna__ said
<sterna__> ce res rabs bit pokonc uporabis MDMA
<miha> sterna__: eh, se vid da nisi rejver. rabiš speeeeed :D
<miha> ecstasy zbudi samo začetnike.
<miha> sasa84: si za pravično kavo?
<sasa84> miha, me vabiš na kavo? ^^
<miha> sasa84: seveda
 * sasa84 z veseljem sprejme povabilo
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> miha, kaj pa če se zaljubm vate? :$
<miha> sasa84: a to se lahk zgodi?
<sasa84> :$
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> zdej ne vem kok si to mislu...al d nimam šans al mislš d sm tok high
<miha> ja tko kot sem napisal, če se lahk to zgodi od kave.
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi vidva nehala bluzit pa dejansko šla ta čas na dejansko kavo v dejanski bar ? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja ne vem... zgleda d miha ne zanimam :(
<sasa84> pa mi je drgač tak luškan fant
<miha> :$
<sasa84> ja miha ....kaj zdej?
<miha> kava? :)
<sasa84> kdaj? :)
<sasa84> velja ;)
<sasa84> čakam na povabilo miha pol...1x k greš mim pa se lohk dobiva :)
<miha> velja :)
<sasa84> a to vela kt zmenk mihi? :$
<miha> to morš ti vedet :$
 * CrazyLemon si vbrizga inzulin
<miha> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: preveč cukra?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 2 much is 2 much :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nov IM3 je zuni..bolši audio ..zgleda kr watchable
<dz0ny> ja un včeraj is not playable even
<dz0ny> sem moral kar seconds to disaster gledat
<zdobersek> oh ti revez
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> shush
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja mal je bil OOS
<dz0ny> itak sem po 15m zaspal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam lubosumn si, k me miha vab na kavo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 so so much.. tok lubosumen sm da sm se overdoseal z inzulinom ker ne morem živeti na svetu kjer ti greš na kavo z nekom ki nisem js..adiou world!
<CrazyLemon> </drama>
<sasa84> sej vem.. kaj si pa tak pusič
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prosim da upoštevaš html tage.. konc je drame :>
<miha> sasa84: tak je to, če si edina ženska na kanalu
<sasa84> vidm miha, vidm...
<zdobersek> (12:08:25 PM) miha: sasa84: tak je to, če si edina ženska na kanalu
<zdobersek> dokaz!
<miha> a?
<zdobersek> dokazi, da je na kanalu tocno 1 zenska
<zdobersek> sterna__ vcasih deva mesane signale
<miha> kateremu delu ne verjameš? da je na kanalu vsaj ena ženska ali da na kanalu ni več kot 1 ženska?
<miha> aha
<miha> “Welcome to the internet, where the men are men, the women are men, and the children are FBI agents.”
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> miha, na kavi se boš lohk zasiguru glede mojga spola :P
<sasa84> ^^
<dz0ny> zdobersek: breza se zna tud pogovarjat na to temo ?
<sasa84> breza je aseksualna
<dz0ny> pa ji ne boš prišel do živega kaj točno je
<zdobersek> breza: HAI
<breza> I am happy.
<zdobersek> breza: ti si happy.
<breza> Nice to meet you... Maybe.
<miha> breza: beer or champagne?
<breza> What do you like about me?
<zdobersek> breza: your sex.
<breza> What is your highest hope for the future?
<miha> breza !g tits or gtfo
<Seniorita> Tits or GTFO | Know Your Meme http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/tits-or-gtfo
<zdobersek> breza: your sex.
<breza> Did you want to talk to me?
<zdobersek> breza: do you like to talk?
<breza> Tomorrow!!!
<zdobersek> breza: are you male?
<breza> How often does anyone speak to you?
<miha> haha
<zdobersek> breza: often enough.
<breza> I am a judge.
<zdobersek> breza: a male judge?
<breza> What is your name?
<zdobersek> breza: what is your sex?
<breza> Yes.
<zdobersek> breza: Male?
<breza> Do you know the song still alive?
<zdobersek> breza: Female?
<breza> No.
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a je to conclusive? ^
<dz0ny> zdobersek: njo vpraši
<zdobersek> breza: Male then?
<breza> Radioactive cats have 18 half-lives.
<zdobersek> (12:17:04 PM) dz0ny: zdobersek: njo vpraši
<zdobersek> dz0ny: to je conclusive :>
<dz0ny> breza: who is gosling ?
<breza> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwp17vmj8a1r8lg7to1_1280.jpg
<breza> Lest he be weary of you, and hate you.
<dz0ny> sasa84: zdej veš kaj "verjetno" lahko pričakuješ od mihe :) [pic]
<miha> nism glih fan .net
<dz0ny> breza gosling java
<breza> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m206e6olyn1r8lg7to1_400.jpg
<dz0ny> meh to je ios, useless
<miha> :D
<sasa84> breza: make some coffee
<breza> Small is beautiful.
<sasa84> breza: you are not female :P
<breza> You are not real.
<sasa84> lol :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: I JUST MADE SOME COFFEE
<zdobersek> suck it breza
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek <3
<sasa84> moj zlati fant!
<sasa84> bi mal štrudelčka zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: seveda bi!
<dz0ny> .yt NONONO - Pumpin Blood
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j4I0PqNzKE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40135/#p40135
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] HP 225 Laptop Lists Ubuntu As OS Option  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ioNYxxeoRqM/hp-225-laptop-with-ubuntu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40136/#p40136
<zdobersek> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t567236#crta
<zdobersek> ktere banane tu tolcejo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Weather Or System Info On Your Desktop With These 2 Conky Configurations  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/63NEeVSR_2Y/get-weather-or-system-info-on-your.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubistvu ga ne dobi na realtekovi strani :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: how so
<dz0ny> je pa res da moraš bit dober pilot za tiste menije
<dz0ny> zdobersek: drm al drm na splošno
<dz0ny> hehe drm mora bit skrit drugače ni drm :)
<dz0ny> meta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preprosto ga ni
<CrazyLemon> so sam linki do dropboxov pa en je na liteon.com
<CrazyLemon> kot npr tale http://askubuntu.com/a/165002
<Pepelka> drivers - Wireless card Realtek RTL8723AE-BT is not recognized - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..očitno je za 3.8 že not //lib/modules/3.8.0-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8723ae/
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 'drm v html5!'
<zdobersek> ja ne, ni.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ffs sej je not sam so drugi to
<dz0ny> aka en tip se je odloču da poenotil framework
<dz0ny> sam kaj ko nič ne dela
<dz0ny> pač dela samo tista njegova
<dz0ny> kartica
<dz0ny> in potem so to veselo dali v kernel jedro
<dz0ny> čeprav je stara verzija (tud foss) čisto normalno delala
<dz0ny> vski ki so Å¡li potem na 3.5 so bodisi backportali tisto ta tretjo verzijo
<dz0ny> staro foss
<dz0ny> al pa naredili dkms paket za verzijo od realtek + patch za 3.5,3.8 jedro
<dz0ny> foss verzija je pa čisto broken in se nobeden ne pipa
<dz0ny> Å¡e dell je dal dkms paket
<dz0ny> za svoj laptop
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny niso drugi..ampak edini :)
<dz0ny> a?
<dz0ny> ti mene cilaš
<dz0ny> openelec, debian raspberry ...
<dz0ny> vsi so pometali tisti grušt od rtwlan ven
<dz0ny> zadeva je tako buggy da če odstraniš usb kartico dobiš kr kernel panic
<sterna__> no no
<sterna__> ce bi bil ti kernel bi te tut panika zagrabla ce bi ti en kr spulu ledvico.
<sterna__> usb or not
<dz0ny> rofl
<dz0ny> no v glavnem rtwlan je buggy "just too much" za večino ic-jev ki jih podpira
<dz0ny> bo pa v 3.10 vse že popravljeno
<CrazyLemon> torej lih prav za 13.10? :)
<dz0ny> lahko bi že prej nekdo backportal
<dz0ny> drugače pa https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/f722406faae2d073cc1d01063d1123c35425939e
<Pepelka> Linux 3.10-rc1 · f722406 · torvalds/linux · GitHub
<Pepelka> »linux - Linux kernel source tree«
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/13/sundar-pichai-interview-google-io/
<Pepelka> Android chief says Google I/O will focus on devs, not new products
<Pepelka> »Sundar Pichai, Andy Rubin's replacement as Android chief, has been talking to Wired about his new job. He poured ice water on the idea that we'll see a«
<CrazyLemon> not cool
<sterna__> kva not cool
<sterna__> io je dev conf
<sterna__> kva bi radi
<sterna__> apple?
<sterna__> buy an iphone.
<CrazyLemon> io je čas ko google predstavi novosti za end userje..vsaj prve tri ure konference..drugo me ne zanima :)
<miha> sterna__: mas android?
<sterna__> ne, mam se bioloskega partnerja
<sterna> miha: kaj te zanima? :)
<miha> nč
<miha> če maš appla morda.
<dz0ny> miha: mam tablico če ti pomaga
<yang_> CrazyLemon: kaksne novosti pa lahko pricakujes od googla, saj so zdej nardil google glass, da bodo lahko spijunirali naokoli
<yang_> glede na to, da majo vsi device-i ze standardno kamerce pa te lepo spijunirajo lahko se doma
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Problem pri instalaciji moodla z localhost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40137/#p40137
<CrazyLemon> yang_ 4.3/5.0
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Problem pri instalaciji moodla z localhost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40138/#p40138
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40139/#p40139
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40140/#p40140
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: Re: Html datoteke brez Firefox ikone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40141/#p40141
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Possible Changes In Ubunu 13.10 Saucy Salamander  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/J6JqnqB6NwM/possible-changes-in-ubunu-1310-saucy.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Possible Changes In Ubunu 13.10 Saucy Salamander [UDS]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/J6JqnqB6NwM/possible-changes-in-ubunu-1310-saucy.html
<dz0ny> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/ubuntu-might-get-new-simplified.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Might Get A New Simplified Packaging Format And App Installer ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<zdobersek> ooold
<dz0ny> a si prilepil povezavo? nisi?
<zdobersek> nisem, niti na phoronix, sploh pa ne na webupd8
<miha_> http://www.youmovies.it/2013/05/10/big-bang-theory-penny-blind-date/
<Pepelka> Big Bang Theory Penny – Blind Date | Youmovies.it |  Cinema, film, sale, prime visioni, box office con un click
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40142/#p40142
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Feedly Gets Unity Web App Integration  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZjBfDGwYEsA/unity-webapp-for-feedly
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40143/#p40143
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Re: Problem pri instalaciji moodla z localhost  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40144/#p40144
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Re: [rešeno] Problem pri namestitvi moodla  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40144/#p40144
<dz0ny> jack bauer is coming back
<zdobersek> ... but just for one day.
<dz0ny> true, true
<tinkster> yawn ...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: daft punk random access memories
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ze zunej?
<zdobersek> OTOH ravno zdejle get lucky navjiam
<dz0ny> mhm itunes
<dz0ny> pa pašniki tud
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random_Access_Memories 17. maj
<Pepelka> Random Access Memories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1561409/daft-punks-random-access-memories-is-streaming-on-itunes-now
<Pepelka> Daft Punk's 'Random Access Memories' is Streaming on iTunes Now | Billboard
<dz0ny> hudi komadi so, get lucky je men še najbolj tečen
<CrazyLemon> pa najbolj predvajan
<dz0ny> Doin' it right, mi je všeč
<dz0ny> do pa get lucky kr spremenil
<zdobersek> so*?
<dz0ny> sta + mastering boy
<sasa84_> ah ja...
 * sasa84_ požgečka dz0ny 
<dz0ny> lol, nisem občutljiv na to :)
<dz0ny> sasa84_: gosling maybe?
<dz0ny> gosling
<dz0ny> breza: ?
<sasa84_> dz0ny, ryan gosling ...
<sasa84_> breza: še živa?
<dz0ny> ne
<sasa84_> ooo
<sasa84_> boga brezica
<sasa84_> vi daft punk, jst pa poslušam chrisa isaaka...
<zdobersek> tole: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfadLhw14l8
<Pepelka> Mashup - Queen vs. Outkast - Hey We Will Rock You Ya - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Please Comment, Rate, and Subscribe :) Download Link http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DHMZCK4O a mash up with We Will Rock You by Queen and Hey Ya by Outkast.«
<sasa84_> zdobersek, hudo :)
<dz0ny> .a Daft Punk - Doin' it right
<sasa84_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohP9ebFjuO4
<Pepelka> Daft Punk vs. Justin Timberlake "Around The Sexy Back" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The audio mix was created by ElectroSound and the video mix was created by me. Here is a link to ElectroSounds music page. You can download this track and ma...«
<dz0ny> .a Daft Punk - Doin' it right
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40145/#p40145
<sasa84_> breza, si prišla nazaj?
<sasa84_> breza: še živa? oglasi se!
<sasa84_> :D
<dz0ny> .a Daft Punk - Doin' it right
<breza>   _____         __ _     _____             _               _____        _       _   _ _          _       _     _
<breza>  |  __ \       / _| |   |  __ \           | |             |  __ \      (_)     ( ) (_) |        (_)     | |   | |
<breza>  | |  | | __ _| |_| |_  | |__) |   _ _ __ | | __  ______  | |  | | ___  _ _ __ |/   _| |_   _ __ _  __ _| |__ | |_
<breza>  | |  | |/ _` |  _| __| |  ___/ | | | '_ \| |/ / |______| | |  | |/ _ \| | '_ \    | | __| | '__| |/ _` | '_ \| __|
<breza>  | |__| | (_| | | | |_  | |   | |_| | | | |   <           | |__| | (_) | | | | |   | | |_  | |  | | (_| | | | | |_
<breza>  |_____/ \__,_|_|  \__| |_|    \__,_|_| |_|_|\_\          |_____/ \___/|_|_| |_|   |_|\__| |_|  |_|\__, |_| |_|\__|
<breza>                                                                                                     __/ |
<breza>                                                                                                    |___/
<sasa84_> breza: floodaš!
<sasa84_> :D
<breza> What do you do?
<sasa84_> breza: kje si bila?
<sasa84_> spet Å¡trajka :)
<sasa84_> asdGHert, breza se ne pogovarja z mano :P
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ne zna Å¡e dialekta :), sam na gosling pa reagira
<breza> http://24.media.tumblr.com/aeee0121c2030603f16d4b5e40098400/tumblr_mj6h8jrwY81r8lg7to1_1280.jpg
<dz0ny> .is ubuntu.si up
<sasa84_> breza: nimaš pojma
<breza> Are you an alien?
<sasa84_> lol :D
<sasa84_> breza: no, are you?
<breza> What do you call yourself?
<sasa84_> breza: god
<breza> Where did you go to school?
<sasa84_> lol
<dz0ny> breza: ljubljana
<breza> Are you a bot?
<sasa84_> breza: what is bot?
<dz0ny> breza: no are you?
<breza> Can you appreciate music?
<sasa84_> breza: yes
<breza> Who is calling please?
<sasa84_> breza: alien
<breza> Are you real?
<sasa84_> breza: not really
<breza> Hello and welcome.
<sasa84_> :D
<dz0ny> breza: kako si
<breza> Isn't the weather dreadful?
<dz0ny> breza: ne
<breza> Hello, I'm George.
<sasa84_> dz0ny, zdej se lahko vsaj z breza pogovarjaš, ko ni nobenga
<sasa84_> george LOL :D
<sasa84_> breza: are you george?
<breza> Can I speak to a real person please?
<sasa84_> breza: only with george
<breza> What is it about life that makes it worth living?
<dz0ny> haha, ja al pa Å¡tudiram markov chain za bote
<sasa84_> đizs, en jo je še s filozofijo nafutru :D
<sasa84_> breza: ...
<dz0ny> http://mewo2.com/nerdery/2013/05/12/eurovision-2013-first-predictions/ < 	Markov Chain Monte Carlo and the 2013 Eurovision Song Contest
<Pepelka> Cold Hard Facts - Eurovision 2013: First predictions
<dz0ny> v glavnem napoved je da se ne bomo nikamor uvrstili, kot vedno
<zdobersek> NOT TRUE
<zdobersek> mogoc za rep ulovimo finale
<dz0ny> .yt russia eurovision 2013
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VwzdeRNjtA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<sasa84_> nou nou nou, slouvenija vil win :P
<dz0ny> .yt slovenia eurovision 2013
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqL0SP3zARg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<sasa84_> dej dz0ny no...a morš strašit :P
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> video je kul prvih 5s
<dz0ny> hipster attack https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WmJXIR9xtw&feature=player_detailpage&list=SPmWYEDTNOGUJw7z5JozgKaeLhhaMQbmpA#t=16s
<Pepelka> Gianluca Bezzina - Tomorrow (Malta) 2013 Eurovision Song Contest Official Video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Powered by: http://www.eurovision.tv Gianluca Bezzina will represent Malta at the 2013 Eurovision Song Contest in Malmo, Sweden with the song Tomorrow«
<dz0ny> Moran Mazor bo pa za CrazyLemon-a
<sasa84_> nč fantje...šibam pančat
<sasa84_> lahkonočko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Re: [rešeno] Problem pri namestitvi moodla  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40146/#p40146
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-14
<miha> jutro
<miha> !g jutro
<Pepelka> Sveže novice iz Slovenije, Evrope in sveta | Jutranje novice http://www.novicejutro.si/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40147/#p40147
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Html datoteke brez Firefox ikone  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40148/#p40148
<zdobersek> I bid all fine gets a very fine morning.
<zdobersek> Even you, breza
<miha> breza: what do you think about zdobersek?
<breza> Are you ambitious?
<miha> breza: are you a whore?
<breza> Do you like arithmetic?
<miha> breza: answer my goddamn question bitch
<breza> Fine. How are you?
<miha> breza: i give up
<breza> How's your health?
<sterna> kul dialog
<sterna> miha: zakaj te je zanimal ce mam android?
<miha> sterna: bolj me zanimal, če maš appla :)
<miha> sterna: ko si priporočal iphone
<sterna> komu sem pa iphone priporocal?
<sterna> verjetno je bila sarkasticna pripomba.
<miha> mhm
<miha> 15:23<CrazyLemon> not cool
<miha> 15:23<sterna__> kva not cool
<miha> 15:24<sterna__> io je dev conf
<miha> 15:24<sterna__> kva bi radi
<miha> 15:24<sterna__> apple?
<miha> 15:24<sterna__> buy an iphone.
<sterna> no sej
<sterna> drugac pa mamo sadovnjak doma
<sterna> tut jabolka
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iLpj-c0YG4
<Pepelka> Happy Morning Commute - YouTube
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro miha
<dz0ny> jutro all
<sasa84> ooo jutro dz0ny ;)
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<sterna> sonck je
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 14.4°C @14.05.2013 10:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 20.81°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:30:54, Sončni zahod: 20:25:22
<sterna> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iLpj-c0YG4
<Pepelka> Happy Morning Commute - YouTube
<sasa84> uu srnica
<dz0ny> sasa84: 1 °C je bilo zjutraj
<sasa84> đizs
<sasa84> .vreme rakekž
<sterna> tle je blo 5
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.2°C @14.05.2013 10:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Rakek: 18.97°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:31:19, Sončni zahod: 20:26:47
<sterna> zjutri
<sasa84> brrrr
<sterna> ma ni sile
<breza>         _       _ _
<breza>        (_)     (_) |
<breza>   _ __  _   ___ _| | ___
<breza>  | '_ \| | / __| | |/ _ \
<breza>  | | | | | \__ \ | |  __/
<breza>  |_| |_|_| |___/_|_|\___|
<breza>                          
<breza>                          
<sterna> we ran out of the force.
<dz0ny> uff bug
<miha> feature
<CrazyLemon> loool
<miha> ma ni sile
<CrazyLemon> .a ni sile
<breza>         _       _ _
<breza>        (_)     (_) |
<breza>   _ __  _   ___ _| | ___
<breza>  | '_ \| | / __| | |/ _ \
<breza>  | | | | | \__ \ | |  __/
<breza>  |_| |_|_| |___/_|_|\___|
<breza>                          
<breza>                          
<CrazyLemon> we're back in '90s!
<miha> .a sasa84
<breza>                        ___  _  _
<breza>                       / _ \| || |
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _|
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|
<breza>                                    
<breza>                                    
<sasa84> ooo mi
<sasa84> miha
<sasa84> .a coffee
<miha> .a kako si sasa84?
<breza>              __  __
<breza>             / _|/ _|
<breza>    ___ ___ | |_| |_ ___  ___
<breza>   / __/ _ \|  _|  _/ _ \/ _ \
<breza>  | (__ (_) | | | ||  __/  __/
<breza>   \___\___/|_| |_| \___|\___|
<breza>                              
<breza>                              
<breza>   _         _               _                        ___  _  _ ___
<breza>  | |       | |             (_)                      / _ \| || |__ \
<breza>  | | ____ _| | _____    ___ _   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_ ) |
<breza>  | |/ / _` | |/ / _ \  / __| | / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _/ /
<breza>  |   < (_| |   < (_) | \__ \ | \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | ||_|
<breza>  |_|\_\__,_|_|\_\___/  |___/_| |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|(_)
<breza>                                                                     
<breza>                                                                     
<sasa84> miha, bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> delavno :)
<miha> delam se da delam
<dz0ny> ☕
<dz0ny> .a ☕
<breza>                                 
<breza>                                 
<breza>   _________ _________ _________
<breza>  (  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )
<breza>  | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| |
<breza>   \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/
<breza>                                 
<breza>                                 
<miha> .a brezaclone
<breza>   _                            _
<breza>  | |                          | |
<breza>  | |__  _ __ ___ ______ _  ___| | ___  _ __   ___
<breza>  | '_ \| '__/ _ \_  / _` |/ __| |/ _ \| '_ \ / _ \
<breza>  | |_) | | |  __// / (_| | (__| | (_) | | | |  __/
<breza>  |_.__/|_|  \___/___\__,_|\___|_|\___/|_| |_|\___|
<breza>                                                   
<breza>                                                   
<sasa84> .a :)
<breza>   __
<breza>   _ \
<breza>  (_) |
<breza>    | |
<breza>   _| |
<breza>  (_) |
<breza>   /_/
<breza>       
<sterna> ma ki ste mone
<miha> .a Microsoft Windows ™
<breza>   __  __ _                           __ _    __          ___           _
<breza>  |  \/  (_)                         / _| |   \ \        / (_)         | |
<breza>  | \  / |_  ___ _ __ ___  ___  ___ | |_| |_   \ \  /\  / / _ _ __   __| | _____      _____   _________ _________ _________
<breza>  | |\/| | |/ __| '__/ _ \/ __|/ _ \|  _| __|   \ \/  \/ / | | '_ \ / _` |/ _ \ \ /\ / / __| (  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )
<breza>  | |  | | | (__| | | (_) \__ \ (_) | | | |_     \  /\  /  | | | | | (_| | (_) \ V  V /\__ \ | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| |
<breza>  |_|  |_|_|\___|_|  \___/|___/\___/|_|  \__|     \/  \/   |_|_| |_|\__,_|\___/ \_/\_/ |___/  \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/
<breza>                                                                                                                            
<breza>                                                                                                                            
<miha> ne dela unicode
<miha> .a čžš
<breza>                                                               
<breza>                                                               
<breza>   _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________
<breza>  (  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )
<breza>  | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| |
<breza>   \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/
<breza>                                                               
<breza>                                                               
<miha> dz0ny: bug.
<sterna> .a X
<breza>  __   __
<breza>  \ \ / /
<breza>   \ V /
<breza>    > <
<breza>   / . \
<breza>  /_/ \_\
<dz0ny> miha: :) if you have time
<breza>         
<breza>         
<sterna> funny render
<miha> .a java > php > c#
<breza>     _                   __           _            __
<breza>    (_)                  \ \         | |           \ \
<breza>     _  __ ___   ____ _   \ \   _ __ | |__  _ __    \ \    ___
<breza>    | |/ _` \ \ / / _` |   > > | '_ \| '_ \| '_ \    > >  / __|
<breza>    | | (_| |\ V / (_| |  / /  | |_) | | | | |_) |  / /  | (__
<breza>    | |\__,_| \_/ \__,_| /_/   | .__/|_| |_| .__/  /_/    \___|
<breza>   _/ |                        | |         | |
<breza>  |__/                         |_|         |_|
<sterna> jao
<sterna> do you even realize what you've done, stupid tree?
<sasa84> .a FAIL
<breza>   ______      _____ _
<breza>  |  ____/\   |_   _| |
<breza>  | |__ /  \    | | | |
<breza>  |  __/ /\ \   | | | |
<breza>  | | / ____ \ _| |_| |____
<breza>  |_|/_/    \_\_____|______|
<breza>                            
<breza>                            
<miha> .a Bite my shinny metal ass
<breza>   ____  _ _                               _     _                                    _        _
<breza>  |  _ \(_) |                             | |   (_)                                  | |      | |
<breza>  | |_) |_| |_ ___   _ __ ___  _   _   ___| |__  _ _ __  _ __  _   _   _ __ ___   ___| |_ __ _| |   __ _ ___ ___
<breza>  |  _ <| | __/ _ \ | '_ ` _ \| | | | / __| '_ \| | '_ \| '_ \| | | | | '_ ` _ \ / _ \ __/ _` | |  / _` / __/ __|
<breza>  | |_) | | |_  __/ | | | | | | |_| | \__ \ | | | | | | | | | | |_| | | | | | | |  __/ |_ (_| | | | (_| \__ \__ \
<breza>  |____/|_|\__\___| |_| |_| |_|\__, | |___/_| |_|_|_| |_|_| |_|\__, | |_| |_| |_|\___|\__\__,_|_|  \__,_|___/___/
<breza>                                __/ |                           __/ |
<breza>                               |___/                           |___/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hvala za tole!
<miha> .a CrazyMel0n
<breza>    _____                     __  __      _  ___
<breza>   / ____|                   |  \/  |    | |/ _ \
<breza>  | |     _ __ __ _ _____   _| \  / | ___| | | | |_ __
<breza>  | |    | '__/ _` |_  / | | | |\/| |/ _ \ | | | | '_ \
<breza>  | |____| | | (_| |/ /| |_| | |  | |  __/ | |_| | | | |
<breza>   \_____|_|  \__,_/___|\__, |_|  |_|\___|_|\___/|_| |_|
<breza>                         __/ |
<breza>                        |___/
<sterna> pa shiny metal ass je
<sterna> shinny = made of shins
<sasa84> .a dz0ny
<breza>       _      ___
<breza>      | |    / _ \
<breza>    __| |____ | | |_ __  _   _
<breza>   / _` |_  / | | | '_ \| | | |
<breza>  | (_| |/ /| |_| | | | | |_| |
<breza>   \__,_/___|\___/|_| |_|\__, |
<breza>                          __/ |
<breza>                         |___/
<sasa84> kok nas dz0ny zabava... tale .a je zakon! :P
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<dz0ny> .yt Margaret Berger - I Feed You My Love
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjm-kCOMaPY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<dz0ny> .yt Daft Punk - Doin' it right
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFBs3mLwkuU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<sterna> dej nared da ne doda tega &feature
<dz0ny> .yt NONONO - Pumpin Blood
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j4I0PqNzKE
<dz0ny> done
<sasa84> miha, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLsg_Lk819s
<Pepelka> Besame Mucho Cesaria Evora - YouTube
<Pepelka> »een kus , ik blijf van je houden xx«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSjgVeNQrN0
<Pepelka> 30 Linux Kernel Developer Workspaces in 30 Weeks: Greg Kroah-Hartman - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The first in a series that illustrates where Linux kernel developers do their art. Linux kernel developer and maintainer Greg Kroah-Hartman takes on a short ...«
<miha> sasa84: kaj je to?
<sasa84> kaj?
<dz0ny> failure to communicate http://gifs.gifbin.com/102011/1318525565_picking_up_stretcher_fail.gif
<miha> 11:14 < sasa84> miha, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLsg_Lk819s
<Pepelka> Besame Mucho Cesaria Evora - YouTube
<Pepelka> »een kus , ik blijf van je houden xx«
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/aOKgve2
<Pepelka> 9GAG - I waited so long for this moment
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<sasa84> miha, komad zate no :P
<miha> hvala
<sasa84> lol miha
<miha> !g site:urbandictionary 9gag
<Pepelka>  /webhp?hl=sl
<miha> hm
<miha> !g site:urbandictionary.com 9gag
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: 9GAG http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=9GAG
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/aBRq16A
<Pepelka> 9GAG - If men told the truth
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<miha> sterna: http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/may/14/labour-voters-poor-study-solidarity
<Pepelka> Labour voters increasingly turning against the poor, study says | Politics | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »New study of public attitudes to poverty shows that more than in any other constituency, solidarity among Labour voters with poor is diminishing«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Announce Billboard Photo Taking Contest  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-TNlO10qKGI/ubuntu-announce-er-billboard-photo-taking-contest
<sterna> miha: labour so itak SDS pr nas
<sterna> tko da to ni nc cudnga
<miha> a niso to SD?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> you have much to learn, young man
<sasa84> ah ja...
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj te muči
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40149/#p40149
<yang_> [A
<yang_> saska si bla na godbi
<sasa84> dz0ny, ah...povn dela s tem pisanjem...ma bo ;)
<sasa84> aja dz0ny ...včer sem vidla tvojo ex razredničarko :P
<sasa84> o morm 1x mal povprašat :P
<sasa84> jo*
<dz0ny> eh ta predmestja vasi, vsi vse poznajo
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> no no dz0ny ...ne boj se :)
<sasa84> men je ona tko kt oseba fuul v redu... taka za hece, realna...ful ok ženska
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40150/#p40150
<dz0ny> sasa84: i know :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, a bi skuhal kavico prosim? prossiiiim
<zdobersek> sasa84: okej!
<sasa84> oh... <3
<CrazyLemon> miha zdobersek ti bo vzel sasa84 ..act now !
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sam miha mi ne kuha kavice...sam zdobersek je tko zlat
<sasa84> od zdobersek bi se miha lahko kej navadu a ne :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=ubuntu.si && http://spdycheck.org/#ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 19.1°C @14.05.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 22.45°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:30:54, Sončni zahod: 20:25:22
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.2°C @14.05.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Rakek: 23.04°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:31:19, Sončni zahod: 20:26:47
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Kako vključiti ikone v desnem kliku in menijih  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40151/#p40151
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoTMC-uxJoo
<Pepelka> A tight fit - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sydney traffic has ground to a halt after a truck driver ignored warning signs and almost wedged his vehicle in the Harbour Tunnel. See more at www.tennews.c...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem cemu to meni lepis.. obrni se na blaza :<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<CrazyLemon> matr so pri cult trgovini čudni..pošljejo predračun brez kode namena..brez sklica.. mislim da faq jim ni jasno
<Uporabnik087> bok
<Uporabnik087> a lahko kdo priporoča kak prenosnik do 600€? Najbolj pomembna mi je ROBUSTNOST (torej da se ne začnejo lomit konice ali pa oni "valjčki" s katerimi se zaslon odpira, ali pa da se konektor za poljenje baterije ne zjebe in take malenkosti
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: predračun je tak, sklic lahko iz številke računa prebereš :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz blaža ne poznam, tako da lahko samo tebi težim :)
<Uporabnik822> a ma kdo izkušnje s thinkpadi?
<dz0ny> Uporabnik822: kaj od hp,dell
<dz0ny> Uporabnik822: to misliš za linux?
<Uporabnik822> ja
<Uporabnik822> operacijski sistem bo primarni linux
<Uporabnik822> pizda zadnjič mi je kolega ponujal neko robo ko bi kao bla... prenosniki vredni 1000€ po 200
<Uporabnik822> sem si že mislil kero srečo mam, ko glih rabim.. pol pa itak ni blo nič s tega
<Uporabnik822> dz0ny kaj pa thinkpad?
<dz0ny> Uporabnik822: nisem nikoli uporabljal/imel
<Uporabnik822> dz0ny http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/prenosniki/do-17-zaslon/dell-prenosni-racunalnik-inspiron-15-3521-core-i3-18-4gb-750gb-156-linux_-_CX0032A00D?bPar=2 kaj praviš na to?
<Pepelka> DELL prenosni računalnik Inspiron 15 (3521), CORE I3 1.8 , 4GB, 750GB, 15.6", Linux
<Pepelka> »Najnovejši Dell prenosnik je namenjen domačim uporabnikom, ki potrebujejo dolgo avtonomijo baterije, katero zagotavlja energijsko varčni procesor. Odlikuje ga LED zaslon velikosti 39,6 cm. Vgrajen ima najnovejši varčni dvojedrni procesor Intel Cor...«
<Uporabnik822> glede na to da programiram pa tu pa tam kaj kompajlam, ostalo pa je tipično
<Uporabnik822> consumersko
<Uporabnik822> internet, filmi
<Uporabnik822> bo kul?
<dz0ny> Uporabnik822: odvisno kaj kompajlaš, men zmanjka rama z 4gb :)
<Uporabnik822> sej 4gb je res bolj malo
<Uporabnik822> pizda ne vem, ta bi recimo bil perfect če bi mel 6gb rama pa neko boljšo grafo
<dz0ny> jaz bi Å¡el nekaj z i5/6gb rama
<Uporabnik822> pol pa bom našel nekega z dobro grafo pa i7 ko sploh ne rabim
<dz0ny> minimalno
<Uporabnik822> ja saj i5 sem tudi jaz mislil sam ne vem
<Uporabnik822> se že cena za 100€ dvigne
<dz0ny> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750547333/prenosnik-hp-probook-4540s-26-ghz-h5j60ea-hp-torba#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik HP ProBook 4540s 2,6 GHz (H5J60EA) + HP torba - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »HP ProBook 4540s je primeren za vse, ki potrebujejo prenosnik, ki je zmogljiv, odporen in elegantno oblikovan. 6 GB DDR3 pomnilnika, Intel Core i5 procesorjem in 750 GB trdega diska bo gotovo kos še tako zahtevnim nalogam, ki jih boste želeli opraviti.«
<dz0ny> i5 je nuja ram lahko ponavadi še dokupi in vgradiš
<Uporabnik822> hm
<Uporabnik822> ta hpjov zgleda kul
<Uporabnik822> kera grafa pa je? Nikjer ne piše
<Uporabnik822> verjetno neka integrirana sam vseeno
<Uporabnik822> ma dobro, 1080p bom lahko gledal verjetno :D
<Uporabnik822> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/prenosniki/do-17-zaslon/dell-prenosnik-inspiron-5520-i561tu-5397063308484-core-i5-25-6gb-1000gb-156-linux_-_CX00324802?bPar=2
<Pepelka> DELL prenosnik Inspiron 5520 I5/6/1T/U (5397063308484), CORE I5 2.5 , 6GB, 1000GB, 15.6", Linux
<Pepelka> »Intel® Core™ procesor i5-3210M (2.5 do 3.1 GHz)39,6 cm (15,6") HD WLED (1366x768) svetlečram 6 GB DDR3, trdi disk 1 TB, DVD+/-RWAMD Radeon HD 7670M 1GBHDMI, Bluetooth, Wlan, spletna kamera, USB 3.0Linux Ubuntu Edition 11.10 -------------------...«
<Uporabnik822> ta je tudi kul samo je pa cena že večja
<dz0ny> bbl
<Uporabnik822> hm kako preverim katere kartice so podprete?
<Uporabnik822> pod ubuntujom recimo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sklic vsebuje sam številke..številka računa pa vsebuje tudi črko/e
<Uporabnik822> CrazyLemon kateri prenosnik maš trenutno?
<CrazyLemon> marko starega HPja
<Uporabnik822> hp-ji so dokaj robustni in iz dobrih materialov ne?
<CrazyLemon> do 600€..ne :)
<Uporabnik822> sam pizda me je strah. Sem malo googlal ta model probooka ko je res kul in poceni za ta denar
<Uporabnik822> pa sem našel precej wireless problemov povezanih s ubuntujem/linuxom nasploh
<Uporabnik822> CrazyLemon kaj praviš na to kaj je dzony dal http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750547333/prenosnik-hp-probook-4540s-26-ghz-h5j60ea-hp-torba#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik HP ProBook 4540s 2,6 GHz (H5J60EA) + HP torba - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »HP ProBook 4540s je primeren za vse, ki potrebujejo prenosnik, ki je zmogljiv, odporen in elegantno oblikovan. 6 GB DDR3 pomnilnika, Intel Core i5 procesorjem in 750 GB trdega diska bo gotovo kos še tako zahtevnim nalogam, ki jih boste želeli opraviti.«
<Uporabnik822> za to ceno se splača ali?
<CrazyLemon> hw je kul
<CrazyLemon> boš pa čez kako leto dve kupu novo baterijo :)
<Uporabnik822> hm
<Uporabnik822> ma dobro, pač bom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40152/#p40152
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi rtl8723ae  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40153/#p40153
<CrazyLemon> https://www.smore.com/clippy-js
<Pepelka> ClippyJS - Add Clippy or his friends to any website for instant nostalgia
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: 12.04 LTS - WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40154/#p40154
<dz0ny> ehh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: 12.04 LTS - WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40155/#p40155
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Brainstorm To Be Axed?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8OEGBdT6Kns/ubuntu-brainstorm-to-get-the-boot
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9AzRxsnfTE
<Pepelka> Unity 8 running on Mir - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This demo is running on a MacBook Pro Retina utilizing the full resolution of 2880x1800 pixels and using Intel HD 4400 graphics. The performance is already l...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40156/#p40156
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40157/#p40157
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40158/#p40158
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si zadolžen za konvertanje baze v utf-8 ane?  http://www.trsplet.si/blog/2008/03/03/utf-8-tabele-vendar-latin1-podatki-ter-povezava/   evo kle maš uporaben link :)
<Pepelka> UTF-8 tabele, vendar latin1 podatki ter povezava | T&R splet - internetne storitve
<Pepelka> »TRSplet blog - blog o spletnih tehnologijah, PHP, MySQL, CSS, Javascript, AJAX. Na blogu najdete zanimive spletne ešitve in aktualne novice«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Google Now-Inspired Conky Theme for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/q34Y3dqiVVU/google-now-themed-conky-for-ubuntu-desktop
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 8 Gets Demoed on Mir, Looks Impressive Already  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HbQkb2Lpyiw/unity-8-gets-demoed-on-mir-looks-impressive-already
<zdobersek> naah
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you nuts
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40159/#p40159
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny is that a tricky question?
<dz0ny> pust hudiča pr mer dokler dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny haha
<CrazyLemon> govoru sem zdobersku..
<CrazyLemon> in vsi vemo.. zdobersek aint gonna do crap :D
<dz0ny> samo rm -rf /
<dz0ny> ne, resno zakaj točno bi ti pretvarjal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek zaradi vseh bugov ki so v zdoberskovi skripti kot posledica pretvarjanj charseta
<CrazyLemon> - 1. zdobersek
<dz0ny> a un chch :)
<CrazyLemon> recimo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40160/#p40160
<CrazyLemon> HP printer ima odprt wlan..a to pomeni da vsak lahko printa kar želi? :D
<dz0ny> kje
<CrazyLemon> in the hood
<CrazyLemon> zanima me a je vedno tko da je odprt wlan pri teh printerjih
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti imaš HPja ane?
<CrazyLemon> me kr mika zalaufat laptop ter poslat en 500 page PDF da se printa :>
<dz0ny> če hočeš wlan nastavit se moraš povezat prek usbja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40161/#p40161
<dz0ny> al pa neki prtiskat da ti en list natisne kjer pol označiš nastavitve [checkbox]
<dz0ny> pol pa skenirat
<dz0ny> čist kul tisto :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-05-14%2021%3A08%3A17.png
<CrazyLemon> by jimmy fallon :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wEtYyGCC0A
<Pepelka> Do the Russell Coight - YouTube
<Pepelka> »do the russell coight brah«
<CrazyLemon> brah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40162/#p40162
<dz0ny> meh tale nova_smer me ignorira
<CrazyLemon> dmesg maš zgoraj
<dz0ny> u pa res
<dz0ny> bilnded
<dz0ny> je pa zanimivo da mu naredi scan
<dz0ny> meni občasno crkne network-manager (ko klikneš na indikator ne pokaže nič) :P
<dz0ny> kje je vzrok, se mi pa ne da iskat
<dz0ny> verjetno dbus
<CrazyLemon> arrested development se vrača :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40163/#p40163
<zdobersek> (08:50:13 PM) dz0ny: samo rm -rf /
<zdobersek> sudo*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40164/#p40164
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40165/#p40165
<CrazyLemon> meni je tist hard block yes fishy ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/foto-in-video-izjemni-razgled-novega-wtc-ja.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: Na novi WTC pričvrstili zadnji del antene
<Pepelka> »Pretekli vikend so na najvišjo ameriško stolpnico WTC 1 dokončno namestili drugi, višji del antene. Nanjo so delavci namestili kamero, ki je z višine okrog pol kilometra posnela impresivni razgled s ptičje perspektive.«
<CrazyLemon> folk na žerjavu je fckin insane
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuvhCSRuPl0
<Pepelka> Dexter, Basik & Azat - Вышка в Электростали 2 - Воркаут! ОПАСНО!!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Экстремальные силовые элементы на вышке в городе Электросталь! НЕ ПОВТОРЯТЬ! ОЧЕНЬ ОПАСНО! В клипе снимались: Олег Dexter http://vk.com/olegdexter Евгений Ba...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu te freake
<dz0ny> naah to niso freaki, preklop na tvslo2
<dz0ny> eni trije skrillex-a oponašajo
<CrazyLemon> prav maš..niso freaki..ampak drug abuserji :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1822-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1822-1/
<dz0ny> mene zanima kako se bo tista analiza izkazala
<CrazyLemon> katera
<dz0ny> http://mewo2.com/nerdery/2013/05/12/eurovision-2013-first-predictions/
<Pepelka> Cold Hard Facts - Eurovision 2013: First predictions
<dz0ny> no za slo ni treba ugibat
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<dz0ny> meni je všeč tale Margaret Berger
<dz0ny> pol se pa vse konča nekak :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40166/#p40166
<zdobersek> !g Margaret Berger Eurovision
<Pepelka> Margaret Berger - Eurovision Song Contest http://www.eurovision.tv/page/history/year/participant-profile/?song=29523
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kteri so skrilexi?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<CrazyLemon> 41.	kako hitro do denarja
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a nisme dovolj očiten http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=SqL0SP3zARg
<Pepelka> Hannah - Straight Into Love (Slovenia) 2013 Eurovision Song Contest - YouTube
<dz0ny> nisem*
<Pepelka> »Powered by http://www.eurovision.tv Hannah will represent Slovenia at the 2013 Eurovision Song Contest in Malmo, Sweden with the song Straight Into Love.«
<zdobersek> nope
<CrazyLemon> 118.	barva kot prostor
<CrazyLemon> haha..prek kerih iskanj vse folk pride na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> 120.	bedarije nakup
<dz0ny> www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4268/‎
<dz0ny> 26. jul. 2010 - Å tevilo objav: 5 - 5 avtorjev
<dz0ny> spletno nakupovanje (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux ...
<dz0ny> kateri članke je bil pa najbolj bran od vseh v zadnjem letu?
<dz0ny> - prva stran
<dz0ny> http://www.gif.tv/#/giftv-1976-lizbra
<Pepelka> GIF.TV - Addiction at its finest
<Pepelka> »Gif.tv is likely the most addicting thing to hit the internet since cats. It is endless entertainment driven by humor, nostalgia, and a few memes. Kick back and prepare to spend hours watching thousands of the best hand picked gifs the internet has to offer.«
<CrazyLemon> kako naj vem kaj so na prvi strani največkrat brali :D
<dz0ny> minus prva stran (za prvo stran me ne zanima) > prek commentov in klikov na forum za tsiti članek
<dz0ny> tisti*
<CrazyLemon> 16.	
<CrazyLemon> 38	1,55	00:00:34	84,21%	71,05%
<CrazyLemon> 	17.	
<CrazyLemon> 37	1,73	00:01:22	81,08%	75,68%
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> 16. //2012/09/ubuntu-manual-zdaj-tudi-v-slovenscini/
<CrazyLemon> 17. /2013/04/rtvslovenija-predvajalnik-video-vsebin-portala-rtvslo-si/
<CrazyLemon> kar je ..zelo čudno ker vem da so članki o izidih ubuntuja imeli dosti več klikov
<CrazyLemon> recimo 85.	facebook.com / referral	
<CrazyLemon> /2013/01/izsla-je-kroglasta-krava/
<CrazyLemon> 67	1,78	00:02:00	50,75%	74,63%
<CrazyLemon> pa ga ni na seznamu neposrednih virov
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne v top 20
<CrazyLemon> 95.975 ljudi je obiskalo to spletno mesto..v enem letu
<CrazyLemon> ah..sm najdu kaj moram gledat
<CrazyLemon> 25.	
<CrazyLemon> /2011/12/slobuntu-11-10-2/
<CrazyLemon> 763	598	00:02:27	117	46,15%	41,28%	$0,00
<CrazyLemon> 763 ogledov
<CrazyLemon> brez foruma
<CrazyLemon> 60.	
<CrazyLemon> /2012/09/ubuntu-manual-zdaj-tudi-v-slovenscini/
<CrazyLemon> 241	
<CrazyLemon> 72.	
<CrazyLemon> /2012/11/prirocnik-za-ubuntu-12-10/
<CrazyLemon> 217
<CrazyLemon> 123.	/2012/12/kako-namestimo-steam-ter-primerne-gonilnike/
<CrazyLemon> 137
<CrazyLemon> 134.	/2013/04/rtvslovenija-predvajalnik-video-vsebin-portala-rtvslo-si/   131	
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je floodanja
<dz0ny> http://www.gif.tv/#/giftv-2117-sheisahe
<Pepelka> GIF.TV - Addiction at its finest
<Pepelka> »Gif.tv is likely the most addicting thing to hit the internet since cats. It is endless entertainment driven by humor, nostalgia, and a few memes. Kick back and prepare to spend hours watching thousands of the best hand picked gifs the internet has to offer.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40167/#p40167
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> to je ko človek ne posodablja sistema..potem pa ma malo morje updejtov in ne 2..kot sem pričakoval :D
<dz0ny> once a week rule :)
<dz0ny> ln
<breza> LOOK...the moon is calling you, SEE...the stars are shining for you, HEAR... my heart saying good night.
<CrazyLemon> ne ni once a week
<zdobersek> OMG http://www.gif.tv/#/giftv-2833-tpgun
<Pepelka> GIF.TV - Addiction at its finest
<Pepelka> »Gif.tv is likely the most addicting thing to hit the internet since cats. It is endless entertainment driven by humor, nostalgia, and a few memes. Kick back and prepare to spend hours watching thousands of the best hand picked gifs the internet has to offer.«
<CrazyLemon> ker meni v logu sploh ni ubuntu-desktop upgrejda
<CrazyLemon> ne xserver-xorg
<zdobersek> ln
<breza> À voir!
<zdobersek> FU breza
<zdobersek> lahko noc
<zdobersek> comme ca, putain
<CrazyLemon> ln
<breza> LOOK...the moon is calling you, SEE...the stars are shining for you, HEAR... my heart saying good night.
<CrazyLemon> ln
<breza> So long, and thanks for all the fish.
<CrazyLemon> ln
<breza> Uh, I can hear the voices calling me...see ya
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40168/#p40168
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1823-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1823-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40169/#p40169
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-15
<miha> .a dobro jutro!
<breza>       _       _                   _       _             _
<breza>      | |     | |                 (_)     | |           | |
<breza>    __| | ___ | |__  _ __ ___      _ _   _| |_ _ __ ___ | |
<breza>   / _` |/ _ \| '_ \| '__/ _ \    | | | | | __| '__/ _ \| |
<breza>  | (_| | (_) | |_) | | | (_) |   | | |_| | |_| | | (_) |_|
<breza>   \__,_|\___/|_.__/|_|  \___/    | |\__,_|\__|_|  \___/(_)
<breza>                                 _/ |
<breza>                                |__/
<CrazyLemon> .a jebote ascii
<breza>     _      _           _                        _ _
<breza>    (_)    | |         | |                      (_)_)
<breza>     _  ___| |__   ___ | |_ ___    __ _ ___  ___ _ _
<breza>    | |/ _ \ '_ \ / _ \| __/ _ \  / _` / __|/ __| | |
<breza>    | |  __/ |_) | (_) | |_  __/ | (_| \__ \ (__| | |
<breza>    | |\___|_.__/ \___/ \__\___|  \__,_|___/\___|_|_|
<breza>   _/ |
<breza>  |__/
<miha> .a CrazyMelon!
<breza>    _____                     __  __      _             _
<breza>   / ____|                   |  \/  |    | |           | |
<breza>  | |     _ __ __ _ _____   _| \  / | ___| | ___  _ __ | |
<breza>  | |    | '__/ _` |_  / | | | |\/| |/ _ \ |/ _ \| '_ \| |
<breza>  | |____| | | (_| |/ /| |_| | |  | |  __/ | (_) | | | |_|
<breza>   \_____|_|  \__,_/___|\__, |_|  |_|\___|_|\___/|_| |_(_)
<breza>                         __/ |
<breza>                        |___/
<CrazyLemon> a. lP!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> :D
 * CrazyLemon off
<dz0ny> .a humoristi
<breza>   _                                _     _   _
<breza>  | |                              (_)   | | (_)
<breza>  | |__  _   _ _ __ ___   ___  _ __ _ ___| |_ _
<breza>  | '_ \| | | | '_ ` _ \ / _ \| '__| / __| __| |
<breza>  | | | | |_| | | | | | | (_) | |  | \__ \ |_| |
<breza>  |_| |_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\___/|_|  |_|___/\__|_|
<breza>                                                
<breza>                                                
<zdobersek> .a 000
<breza>    ___   ___   ___
<breza>   / _ \ / _ \ / _ \
<breza>  | | | | | | | | | |
<breza>  | | | | | | | | | |
<breza>  | |_| | |_| | |_| |
<breza>   \___/ \___/ \___/
<breza>                     
<breza>                     
<kekeke> a. 안녕하세요
<kekeke> .a 안녕하세요
<breza>                                                                                                                                                         
<kekeke> lel
<breza>                                                                                                                                                         
<breza>   _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________
<breza>  (  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )
<breza>  | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| |
<breza>   \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/
<breza>                                                                                                                                                         
<breza>                                                                                                                                                         
<kekeke> kaj mate to :D
<zdobersek> ASCII je, ne UTF-16 ... :>
<kekeke> Å¡koda :D
<kekeke> .a čžšćđ
<breza>                                                                                                       
<breza>                                                                                                       
<breza>   _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________
<breza>  (  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )
<breza>  | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| |
<breza>   \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/
<breza>                                                                                                       
<breza>                                                                                                       
<kekeke> ASCII-128 očitno :P
<zdobersek> dz0ny: bug ^
<dz0ny> contribute to figlet :p
<kekeke> figlet podpira utf8
<kekeke> .a カタカナ
<breza>                                                                                                                           
<breza>                                                                                                                           
<breza>   _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________
<breza>  (  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )  _____  )
<breza>  | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| | |_/ \_| |
<breza>   \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/ \___^___/
<breza>                                                                                                                           
<breza>                                                                                                                           
<dz0ny> sam font doom ne
<zdobersek> lol @ amy's baking company
<dz0ny> whats that?
<zdobersek> !g amy's baking company
<Pepelka> Amy's Baking Company - Scottsdale, AZ - Yelp http://www.yelp.com/biz/amys-baking-company-scottsdale
<zdobersek> !g amy's baking company kitchen nightmares
<Pepelka> Amy's Baking Company - Scottsdale, AZ - Yelp http://www.yelp.com/biz/amys-baking-company-scottsdale
<zdobersek> http://www.inquisitr.com/662030/amys-baking-company-has-facebook-meltdown-after-kitchen-nightmares-episode/
<Pepelka> Amy’s Baking Company Has Facebook Meltdown After ‘Kitchen Nightmares’ Episode
<Pepelka> »The owners of Amy’s Baking Company may have a slight anger problem. Samy and Amy Bouzaglo created such a headache for Gordon Ramsay that he walked away from the restaurant on the season finale of Kitchen Nightmares. The episode aired on Friday but Samy and Amy have kept their restaurant in the spotlight by screaming at their online critics on Facebook. Samy and Amy said on Kitchen Nightmares that they frequently responded to online critics on review 
<dz0ny> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/dijakinja-za-pet-let-v-zapor.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Dijakinja za pet let v zapor
<Pepelka> »Dijakinja 4. letnika gimnazije bo morala za pet let in pol v zapor, ker je poskušala ubiti ženo svojega deset let starejšega ljubimca. Dekle in člani njene družine pripovedujejo, kako je prišlo do tega tragičnega razpleta.«
<miha> sterna: http://www.finance.si/8340214/
<Pepelka> Uroš Urbas prevzema Siol.net - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<sterna> pojma nimam kdo je uros urbas
<miha> dz0ny: kul
<miha> sterna: neoliberalc iz financ. ni to dost?
<sterna> se ena drzavna firma k bo propadla
<sterna> what else is new
<sterna> aja no pardon
<sterna> k bo dokapitalizirana.
<miha> .a sasa84 ;)
<breza>                        ___  _  _
<breza>                       / _ \| || |
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _|
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|
<breza>                                     
<breza>                                     
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Double Fine Bundle Mega-Review  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GYX7eHf6-8A/humble-double-fine-bundle-mega-review
<kubanc> folk, a je kdo rukaj?
<kubanc> a kdo pozna http://pritisni.ctrl-alt-del.si/
<Pepelka> Index of /
<sasa84> o miha
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam v lj :)
<sasa84> papa
<kubanc_mobile> online preko telefona. nice
<dz0ny> .a RIP screencloud
<breza>   _____  _____ _____                                      _                 _
<breza>  |  __ \|_   _|  __ \                                    | |               | |
<breza>  | |__) | | | | |__) |  ___  ___ _ __ ___  ___ _ __   ___| | ___  _   _  __| |
<breza>  |  _  /  | | |  ___/  / __|/ __| '__/ _ \/ _ \ '_ \ / __| |/ _ \| | | |/ _` |
<breza>  | | \ \ _| |_| |      \__ \ (__| | |  __/  __/ | | | (__| | (_) | |_| | (_| |
<breza>  |_|  \_\_____|_|      |___/\___|_|  \___|\___|_| |_|\___|_|\___/ \__,_|\__,_|
<breza>                                                                               
<breza>                                                                               
<yang_> a je treba tule floodat?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> me zanima če so danes vsi na levo nogo vstali
<yang_> jst vedno na levo vstajam k me desna mal boli od rolkanja
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> a je komu jasno zakaj ma pfsense v arp tabeli naslov http://pritisni.ctrl-alt-del.si/
<Pepelka> Index of /
<CrazyLemon> hacked!
<zdobersek> .a hacked!
<breza>   _                _            _ _
<breza>  | |              | |          | | |
<breza>  | |__   __ _  ___| | _____  __| | |
<breza>  | '_ \ / _` |/ __| |/ / _ \/ _` | |
<breza>  | | | | (_| | (__|   <  __/ (_| |_|
<breza>  |_| |_|\__,_|\___|_|\_\___|\__,_(_)
<breza>                                     
<breza>                                     
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07s-cNFffDM
<Pepelka> Warm Bodies Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Zombie Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Check out ZOMBIE HANGOUT: http://youtube.com/ZombieHangout Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Warm Bo...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: k si ravno v to http://8tracks.com/xcher/vampire-diaries-complete-soundtrack
<Pepelka> 8tracks radio | Vampire Diaries Complete Soundtrack | 7,000+ Listens | 800+ Likes | xCher
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem ravno v Vampire diaries
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo v warm bodies..ker je dejansko kul
<CrazyLemon> ne pa other vampire /zombie shit
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon je bolj Twilight type of girl
<dz0ny> .yt fox tv new series robocop
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhQxbclGGPM
<dz0ny> .yt almost human fox
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCdHiZsSPjg
<CrazyLemon> Kakorhitro dodam drugega (da ne govorim o tretjem), se sistem obesi na enega izmed njih (navadno prvega) in na ostale enostavno pozabi.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> .yt sleepy hollow fox
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFOEzR9zgUo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: o čemu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne js..ampak nova_smer :)
<CrazyLemon> misli da sistem uporablja vsa tri dns strežnika hkrati za resolveanje :)
<zdobersek> Gareth!
<dz0ny> :) a to privat al pepelka ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pepelka dela.. preberi si na forumu
<dz0ny> aja ponoči to on piše
<dz0ny> logish
<dz0ny> Odločil sem se, da je dovolj za danes in ugasnil računalnik.
<CrazyLemon> in ga ne bo prižgal pol leta..nato bo pa spet..po updejtu mi nič ne dela!!!1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/39413/why-do-users-click-randomly-and-rapidly-when-an-application-hangs
<Pepelka> Why do users click randomly and rapidly when an application hangs? - User Experience Stack Exchange
<dz0ny> http://www.pcworld.in/news/linux-code-benchmark-quality-study-concludes-98752013 open source projects average 'defect density' of  .44, whereas proprietary code scored at .98.
<Pepelka> Linux code is the 'benchmark of quality,' study concludes < < PC World India News < PC World.in
<Pepelka> »09-05-13, Fans of free and open source software (FOSS) may recall a report from Coverity last year that found open source code typically has fewer defects per thousand lines of code than proprietary software code does. , Get latest news and updates on«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Free DJ Software `Mixxx` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ptW4uS8cSrE/free-dj-software-mixxx-sees-new-release.html
<zdobersek> a je kje na voljo PDF tega coverity scan reporta, za kterga se ni treba registrirat?
<dz0ny> ne :)
<dz0ny> lahko se pa javiš pa vsem priskrbiš
<zdobersek> har, I have no work phone
<miha> !forum nova_smer
<Pepelka> Slobuntu 11.10 (Stran 2) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5334/page/2/
<dz0ny> !help
<dz0ny> !POMOC
<miha> !g site:ubuntu.si nova_smer
<Pepelka> Slobuntu 11.10 (Stran 2) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5334/page/2/
<miha> !g site:ubuntu.si nova_smer update
<Pepelka> Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini (Stran 1) - Novice ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5604
<miha> !g site:ubuntu.si nova_smer dns
<Pepelka> [12.04] Pomoč pri spletnem ter poštnem strežniku (Stran 1 ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5717/
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix: Shadow Displayed On Top Of Full-Screen Videos / Windows In Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/J_MxcxcPkZc/fix-shadow-displayed-on-top-of-full.html
<zdobersek> KAFE MACH FREI
<sterna> MACHT.
<zdobersek> 'En Mach, kavne vrste, je prost.'
<kubanc> folk, a je kdo tuki?
<sterna> nikogar ni.
<kubanc> super
<kubanc> a je komu jasno zakaj bi mel pfsense v ARP tabeli zapisan pritisni.ctrl-alt-del.si ???
<sterna> a si na t-2?
<sterna> en host na t-2 omrezju ma tak ptr
<sterna> jure@coin:~$ host pritisni.ctrl-alt-del.si.
<sterna> pritisni.ctrl-alt-del.si has address 89.212.75.6
<sterna> pritisni.ctrl-alt-del.si has IPv6 address 2001:15c0:65ff:610::2
<sterna> jure@coin:~$ host 89.212.75.6
<sterna> 6.75.212.89.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer pritisni.ctrl-alt-del.si.
<sterna>  
<zdobersek> I/O se zacenja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: DO NOT MISS!
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> hit the i/o!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [rešeno] certifikat ni veljaven  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40170/#p40170
<zdobersek> zeh!
<zdobersek> cakamo, da se javi Mr. Brin iz svoje kapsule
<kubanc> sterna, ja, na t-2 sem
<sterna> kubanc: potem je to normalno in pravilno
<sterna> skozi t2 network direktno vidis ta host, zato mas zanj arp entry
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: haha https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40170/#p40170
<Pepelka> [rešeno] certifikat ni veljaven (Stran 2) - O forumu in portalu - Ubuntu.si forum
<kubanc> sterna, ja ok, samo zakaj ravno za ta naslov?
<sterna> ker sta si izmenjala paketke
<sterna> sej verjetno ga zdaj ni vec
<sterna> razen ce redno komuniciras z njim
<sterna> potem pa s tcpdump lahko vidis kaj se pogovarjata
<sterna> nc, sibam domov
<sterna> srecno
<zdobersek> stock android na GS4, not bad!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Aplikacija za ročno dodajanje DNS strežnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40171/#p40171
<kubanc> a kdo ve če obstaja kakšen security scaner za spletne strežnike?
<dz0ny> !g pen testing
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1824-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1824-1/
<Pepelka> Penetration test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penetration_test
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i missed on purpose :)
<CrazyLemon> 2. IP številko določenega DNS strežnika posebej za to domeno
<CrazyLemon> 3. domeno določenega DNS strežnika posebej za to domeno
<CrazyLemon> i dont get it
<dz0ny> A pa NS domene
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak kaj ima s tem njegova spletna stran? a bi rad mel dns strežnik na istem hostu?
<CrazyLemon> s/spletna stran/domena
<dz0ny> verjetno, pa kdo to?
<dz0ny> pa dns je too broad term
<CrazyLemon> nova mser..kdo le!
<CrazyLemon> smer*
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Aplikacija za ročno dodajanje DNS strežnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40171/#p40171
<Pepelka> Aplikacija za ročno dodajanje DNS strežnika (Stran 1) - Programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny> jp jp
<dz0ny> am 1. Prebere naj si kako dns dejansko dela
<dz0ny> 2. /etc/hosts al pa dnsmasq na ruterju
<dz0ny> verjetno mu bo balon počil, ko bo prebral kako se domeno razrešuje
<CrazyLemon> preklet endomondo mi požira težko prekolesarjene kilometre
<sasa84> oooo bogi CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a kalorije ti vrne???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :/
<sasa84> that's good :P
<CrazyLemon> vseeno sem porabu cca 1900kalorij..vsaj endomondo tko pravi :D
<CrazyLemon> pa free red bull sm dobu
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> ... free for you.
<CrazyLemon> me je pa mogla slikat za promocijo... tko da po moje bom famous
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> https://www.google.com/maps/preview
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk
<CrazyLemon> Zahtevanega spletnega naslova ni bilo mogoče najti v tem strežniku.
<win17> cer
<dz0ny> gee tale io ima res dobro produkcijo
<dz0ny> live news from io still
<sasa84> o win17 :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogoče boš pa v kšni reklami za red bull :P
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/248125_564661526907711_832612101_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<sasa84> hahaha :D
<sterna> ja ta "ugibalistu" je fajn
<sterna> kr primerna beseda za krozisce
<sterna> guessabout.
<CrazyLemon> holy crap..nov design za G+
<dz0ny> pa maps, pa music etc
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk&rdid=com.google.android.talk&rdot=1&feature=md
<Pepelka> Hangouts (replaces Talk) - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Pepelka> »Bring your conversations to life with photos, emoji, and video calls for free. Hangouts brings one-on-one and group conversations to life with photos, emoji, and video...«
<dz0ny> nov gogole talk
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam tale gtalk v g+ je pa utter crap
<dz0ny> zdej je drug
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> prejšnji je bil kar nekaj se strinjam
<dz0ny> nisi dobil ne na mail ne na google plus :)
<CrazyLemon> ta je kr neki..prejšni je vsaj delal
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> ta pa kr hangouts
<CrazyLemon> pa nobenga ne vidiš online
<CrazyLemon> čeprav so
<CrazyLemon> mi pa ponudi kontakte
<dz0ny> te bom kliknil
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> kako če pa te nimam med kontakti :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si ti prek g+ gor? na prevajalcih
<tinkster> Dober vecer
<CrazyLemon> tinkster buhdej!
<tinkster> ?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se mi zdi da ja :p
<tinkster> kaj pa je buhdej pomeni?
<CrazyLemon> -je
<tinkster> Hvala
<sasa84> pač stike iz g+ mi je pobral v empathy...
<CrazyLemon> tinkster its like 'howdy'
<tinkster> Heh
<sasa84> zto te pa mam CrazyLemon <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma jebote empathy..prašam te če si gor prek G+ strani :D
<sasa84> noup
 * tinkster waves @ sasa
<sasa84> ooo tinkster, dober vecer ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ne preklinjej, če gostje pridejo na kanal!
<sasa84> ne bit tak bUsanc :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kwa pa čem..taka kri je :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tinkster> preklinjej == interrupt?
<CrazyLemon> tinkster swearing == preklinjanje
<dejko72> oj :)
<dejko72> nadgradil na 13
<tinkster> Oh
<dejko72> sam ena težavca zaenkrat
<dejko72> skype ne dela
<sasa84> to sm pa že slišaa, d jim skype ne dela...
<dejko72> :(
<dejko72> se da to kej?
<dz0ny> !g omgubuntu 13.04 skype fix
<Pepelka> Fix Skype Not Working In Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail [For Users ... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<sasa84> dejko72, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Pepelka> 7 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> http://linuxg.net/yet-another-way-to-make-skype-run-under-ubuntu-13-04/
<dejko72> hvala :)
<Pepelka> Yet Another Way to Make Skype Run Under Ubuntu 13.04 | LinuxG.net
<tinkster> rabid rhino
<sasa84> tinkster, *
<sasa84> ?
<tinkster> Oh ... the 2nd most annoying thing about ubuntu are the "animal names" :)
<tinkster> Rabid rhino is a nice alternative to Raring Ringtail
<tinkster> :)
<dejko72> dejko72@dejko72:~$ skype bash: /usr/bin/skype: Permission denied dejko72@dejko72:~$
<dejko72> zdej pa tko hehe
<dz0ny> bash /usr/bin/skype
<dejko72> skype ikona je zginla zdej sploh . uno sem pa dobesedno skopiral s terminala ko napišem notri  skype
<dejko72> hvala dzony  :)
<dejko72> nism dojel da moram to vtipkat :)
<dejko72> ja zdej je
<dejko72> a to bo delal zdej vsakič ko bom restartal?
<dejko72> aha vidim da bom moral vsakič to vtipkat, ker če zaprem terminal skype zgine
<dejko72> a desktop swith pa ni več??   shift/ctrl/left  right up down?
<dejko72> swich
<dejko72> našel
<dz0ny> dejko72: ne
<dz0ny> en korak si preskočil
<dz0ny> tisti kjer nastaviš da se skripta obnaša kot program
<dz0ny> chmod +x /usr/bin/skype
<dejko72> a dam to v terminal?
<dz0ny> če hočeš da se izvaja program v ozadju lahko poženeš tako da dodaš za imenom programa &
<dz0ny> jp v terminal
<dz0ny> za izvajanje v ozadju recimo skype&
<dz0ny> $ skype&
<dejko72> pa Å¡e & dodam
<dz0ny> ^^ tako bo zgledalo
<dejko72> hvala
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> yawn
<CrazyLemon> Bilko odkar imaš s4 si bl mal kle :>
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je čist fancy :>
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, haha
<Bilko> dve let pa pol na istem tel. veš da me je že mal medl :)
<CrazyLemon> pussič..js sm že.. 3 pa pol
<CrazyLemon> več :/
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> you win
<CrazyLemon> ti si tist z Å¡tirko..tko da you win :D
<Bilko> no ja...win je bl Simobil :)
<Bilko> js sm pa tut happy, priznam
<CrazyLemon> a si tok happy da nonstop mahaš telefonu? :))
<Bilko> haha...niti ne no. mam sam da mahneo ko spi, pa da mi pokaže če je kaj novga...drgač pa ne maham glih
<Bilko> www.devils-lighthouse.si/dlhide/01.gif
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, če hočeš pogledat gif narjen z S4
<CrazyLemon> o madona
<CrazyLemon> mali ti ni več mali :D
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> kolko je zdaj star?
<CrazyLemon> in vidim da je strela mcqueen povsod :>
<Bilko> 5 bo kmal
<Bilko> itak :)
<CrazyLemon> pol je kot nečak..sam da je dosti večji
<CrazyLemon> upam da ga ne futraš z wheyem :)))
<Bilko> no comment on that!
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> http://www.devils-lighthouse.si/dlhide/HDR.jpg
<Bilko> evo se HDR slikca
<Bilko> S4 slika, kot se Å¡ika
<CrazyLemon> fotoaparat ma pa res kul ja :)
<CrazyLemon> p.s. a ga nisi mogu pustit da v miru poje? :D
<Bilko> ja res. to mi je bil velik plus. k sm tut o nexusu razmisljal. samo predn je k nam pršu je bil ze skor pol leta star. pa dost slabsi fotkic ma. kar mi pa dost pomen
<Bilko> ne nism :)
<Bilko> more pozirat za fotrov nov telefon :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..sleep time
<CrazyLemon> LN! :)
<Bilko> noč CrazyLemon
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40172/#p40172
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-16
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1825-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1825-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1826-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1826-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1827-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1827-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1828-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1828-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40173/#p40173
<miha> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [rešeno] certifikat ni veljaven  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40174/#p40174
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> !g what what butters
<Pepelka> 4:25 Butters - what what in the butt - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxCSSzb0I9o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40175/#p40175
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> jutro miha
<sasa84> .a miha
<breza>             _ _
<breza>            (_) |
<breza>   _ __ ___  _| |__   __ _
<breza>  | '_ ` _ \| | '_ \ / _` |
<breza>  | | | | | | | | | | (_| |
<breza>  |_| |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__,_|
<breza>                           
<breza>                           
<miha> .a sasa84 <3
<breza>                        ___  _  _       ______
<breza>                       / _ \| || |     / /___ \
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_   / /  __) |
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _| < <  |__ <
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |    \ \ ___) |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|     \_\____/
<breza>                                                
<breza>                                                
<sasa84> oooo kolk cukra <3
<BigWhale> ... spammers ...
<sterna> sprasujem se ce se mi res zdi cudn da majo lih konzervativci najmn pojma o umetnosti in palijo lih sam na najslabsi kic
<miha> sterna: me imas za konzervativca?
<miha> al sasa84
<sterna> zgolj v obce namigujem
<sterna> tko k izrael z jedrskimi konicami
<sterna> bi reku ljudje z zakramenti, pa jih ma na zalost tut BigWhale, k ma precej manj izrazen ta problem
<sasa84> sterna, a sem konzervativna zate? :P
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> ne mislm nc blazno zaljivega s tem
<sterna> sam ta razkorak med razlicnimi memeseti
<miha> http://d-l.si/index.php?page=news&item=9&id=1164 ti Å¡e vedno sanjajo
<Pepelka> Zadnje novice : Državljanska Lista
<Pepelka> »Poslanska skupina DL je ministru za zdravje Tomažu Gantarju poslala pripombe Državljanske liste na interventne ukrepe s področja zdravstva.«
<miha> rdeči khmeri so rabili glas, ti prešerni viranti pa mislijo, da še kaj pomenijo
<sterna> in pol men ocitajo da sm cinicn
<sterna> bbl
<miha> http://d-l.si/index.php?page=news&item=9&id=1164 !g barbie girl youtube
<Pepelka> Zadnje novice : Državljanska Lista
<Pepelka> »Poslanska skupina DL je ministru za zdravje Tomažu Gantarju poslala pripombe Državljanske liste na interventne ukrepe s področja zdravstva.«
<Pepelka> Aqua - Barbie Girl - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A
<miha> doh http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/may/15/barbie-house-unveiled-berlin
<Pepelka> Life-sized Barbie house unveiled in Berlin | World news | guardian.co.uk
<Pepelka> »Barbie house will have to be guarded by police after feminist groups said they would picket the pink, plastic villa«
<zdobersek> sasa84!!
<zdobersek> coffee!!
<sasa84> zdobersek, !!!
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vadi pare!
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, glih z žličko dajem kofe v brbotajočo vodo...
<sasa84> še mal počakam, da se kofe "spočije" :P
 * sasa84 postreže kavico za zdobersek 
<zdobersek> =o |o| o=
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> S4!
<zdobersek> z vanilla Androidom!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sux
<CrazyLemon> itak je CM za S4
<zdobersek> al pa, pozab pare, poklic bratranca!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni navdusen na s4 :/
<CrazyLemon> nad*
<zdobersek> kter telefon ma zdej?
<zdobersek> ksno lumio?
<yang_> tej s4 pri nas so delani za vzhod quad core
<yang_> za podobno ceno dobis octa core zunaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek s3 :D
<dz0ny> php.net down
<sterna> what else is new
<dz0ny> Google Buys a Quantum Computer
<sterna> and it works and doesn't work, simultaneously.
<dz0ny> hehe, ne samo zelo sramežljiv je. Če ga kdo opazuje, pol ne da pravih rezultatov.
<dz0ny> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/16/google-buys-a-quantum-computer
<Pepelka> Google Buys a Quantum Computer - NYTimes.com
<Pepelka> »Google and NASA are forming a joint research lab to look at quantum computing for things like facial recognition and understanding of disease. Their computer is from D-Wave Systems, which appears to be producing quantum computing results years earlier than many expected.«
<sterna> http://www.dnevnik.si/kultura/zguba
<Pepelka> Zguba? | Dnevnik
<Pepelka> »Tudi če niste ljubitelji ironije, vas je pretekli teden gotovo ganila informacija, da je minister Žiga Turk zaprosil za nadomestilo ministrske plače. Ja, prav ste prebrali, minister Žiga Turk si je zaželel po prenehanju v vseh pogledih nelegitimnega mandata, v katerem ni prejel ene same pozitivne kritike svojega &#187;dela&#171;, nadomestilo ministrske plače.«
<yang_> ni zadosti ljudi podpisalo peticije za izkljucitev drmja iz html5, ampak se vedno je cas
<sterna> se vedno je cas za kaj?
<sterna> da zadosti ljudi podpise peticijo?
<sterna> in kaj se potem zgodi? :)
<yang_> ja ocitno rabjo neko kvoto izpolnit
<yang_> pol jih bodo posredovali naprej tistim ameriskim uradom
<dz0ny> ja in kaj ti bodo uradi tle nardil
<zdobersek> a gre to po principu '10000 likes and this kid gets vaccinated'?
<yang_> ja morda ustano lahko preprecijo da se drm vkljuci
<dz0ny> yang_: lol
<dz0ny> a to ti amerika al eu
<yang_> w3c je ameriska org
<dz0ny> sej veš da so prepovedal ameri še jailbreaking
<zdobersek> fixed.
<yang_> morda se gre zgolj za simbolno dejanje
<sterna> yang_: simple je - uporabljas odprtokodne brskalnike, ki ne implementirajo DRM
<sterna> druge moznosti nimas
<yang_> dp zdaj majo 23k podpisov
<sterna> bojkotiras vsebine, ki DRM uporabljajo
<sterna> niti ni tolk tezko
<zdobersek> drm odstranis iz HTMLja tko, da gres lobirat k Applu, Mozilli, Googlu, da ga ne podprejo
<zdobersek> Microsoft je nekok ze po defaultu prodana dusa
<zdobersek> Google ni dalec stran
<sterna> ne vem ce loh kej lobiras
<sterna> loh pa _ne kupis_
<sterna> in ce noces, ti ne morjo prodat
<dz0ny> w3c je mednarodna organizacija
<yang_> sterna to bo potem alternativa, ko bo drm ze vkljucen zaenkrat verjetno lahko to preprecijo
<miha> drm ni mogoče preprečiti. to rabijo, da se dokončno znebijo flasha.
<yang_> dzony ja mednarodna s sedezem v zda
<zdobersek> 'vkljucen [v html5]' je tu trivialnega pomena
<miha> nehajte se upirat napredku
<dz0ny> yang_: main office je v eu :P
<yang_> miha a proprietary zadeve ti imenujes napredek
<sterna> kaj je pa proprietary v drm?
<dz0ny> ne dejmo svojo džavo nardit, tko kot si Larry želi
<zdobersek> brez skrbi, tud tam bo DRM
<sterna> drm je pac mehanizem s katerim lastnik avtorske pravice lahko doloca pogoje uporabe, do cesar ima po zakonu pravico
<sterna> ce se ti zdi to narobe, se spremeni zakon, pa je.
<yang_> dzony kukr sem jaz zastopu w3c hoce drm implementirat, ampak to naj ni nardil v zda, nardil dprejeli
<sterna> w3c dela standarde, ne implementacij
<sterna> (kar je ze samo po sebi problem, tbh)
<yang_> jebenti virtualno tipkovnico
<sterna> ampak ce je drm open source potem pac editiras in reces return 0; in nimas vsebin, ki jih sciti drm
<zdobersek> standarde delajo implementorji, preko w3c
<dz0ny> zdobersek: FOSS only državo, ni patentov, ni licenčnin, ni lastnikov avtorskih pravic, brez omejitev, pa bitcon za glavno valuto. Za realne stvari bomo pa kamenčke izmenjeval
<zdobersek> dz0ny: stallman pa president?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: če hočeš diktaturo :P
<yang_> dzony dobro nismo dalec od tega da bomo mel kamerce pocasi na kljucavnicah in v zarnicah  seveda v imenu napredka, pocakaj 4-5 let
<yang_> dokler folk stoji 5 ur v vrsti da dobi najnovejsi iphone ta princip deluje
<yang_> zdaj so kamerce ze na televizorjih, ler lahko skypas cez
<dz0ny> yang_: DRM lahko implementiraš v nacl, papi. To da je drm dorečen kot standard(ni še nikjer nobene kode) ni pa čisto nič narobe, razen če te moti besede drm
<dz0ny> ker potem lahko temu rečemu tudi "Brainstorming kako se klient in strežnik dogovorita o možnosti dostopa do te vsebine"
<dz0ny> yang_: To gledate z napačnega kota, vse manj je ljudi ki dejansko vedo kako tehnologija deluje. In potem kvasijo vse mogoče od tega kako kamera vidi v tvojo dušo, do tega kaj sanjaš ponoči če imaš zraven mobitel.
<dz0ny> no ena gospa mi je rekla da os v mobitelu hudički, ki prek satana prenašajo sporočila prijateljem
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 'To da je drm dorečen kot standard(ni še nikjer nobene kode) ni pa čisto nič narobe'
<yang_> ocitno se premalo zavedas moznosti vdora v zasebnost, sploh pa zadevam ne mores slediti ker so zadaj skriti mehanizmi vgrajeni
<sterna> kje?
<sterna> v mojem firefoxu ni nobenega
<sterna> zato se mu pa rece iceweasel
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ravno to je narobe, ker je zdej s specifikacijo podprto, da odprt splet ni enako funkcionalen na razlicnih platformah
<sterna> so?
<yang_> ma ne govorim o drmju ampak o spijunskih napravah
<sterna> bojkotiras reci ki ne delujejo
<sterna> teh naprav ne potrebujed
<zdobersek> sej ti jih tud bojkotirat ni treba
<yang_> dzony pa nisi valjda 5 let star da mislis da je gsm pa fotoaparat v mobitelih zato da bi tebi olajsali zivljenje
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a ni? Kolikor vem je ravno to poanta, ker noče spet met rtmpdump | dvddecrypt > nc 127.0.0.1:8080 da bom en fakin video, ki ga plačam prek davkov gledal?
<dz0ny> yang_: ne nisem 5 let star
<zdobersek> dz0ny: glede trenutnega drafta je ravno v teh content decryption modulih problem, ker niso zadost specifirani
<zdobersek> 'The EME proposal suffers from many of these problems because it explicitly abdicates responsibilty on compatibility issues and let web sites require specific proprietary third-party software or even special hardware and particular operating systems (all referred to under the generic name "content decryption modules", or CDMs, and none of them specified by EME).'
<zdobersek> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/03/defend-open-web-keep-drm-out-w3c-standards
<yang_> tehnologija je ze razvita do te mere da nas lahko sledi kadar jim pase, ce ze mobiteli niso bli zadosti prihaja google glass, torej se bomo randomly se preko tega snemali
<dz0ny> zdobersek: potem naj bo peticija proti delu standarda, ne pa celumu
<dz0ny> celemu
<yang_> pocas bodo kamerce ze v vseh deviceih, se v ozemalniku za limone
<dz0ny> yang_: em limono se stisne z rokami, ne rabiš ožemalnika
<yang_> mal karikiram
<dz0ny> razen če bo limona gensko spremenjena in bo snemala vse kar se pogovarjaš :P
<yang_> hehe
<dz0ny> tehnično gledano je to mogoče 5 let stran
<miha> crazy spy lemon?
<yang_> mislim stallmanu so se pri nas smejali, ko je rekel da je microsoft spyware, folk pojma nima
<yang_> pa ne rabis dosti vedet, pogledas par videov in ti je hitro jasno
<dz0ny> itak da je spyware tisti bing toolbar je najbolj od vsega spyware, pa skype, no tud facebook ni nič boljši
<yang_> sicer tut ubuntu ni glih dosti boljsa alternativa
<zdobersek> skype je aktualen, ja.
<sterna> skype je hud
<sterna> ce rabs sprobat ce tvoj site dela od zuni
<yang_> tko kot si reku microsoft google facebook in vsaka vecja organizacija deluje na principu pridobivanja podatkov
<sterna> s tem ni nc narobe
<sterna> jim pac ne das podatkov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40176/#p40176
<dz0ny> ^^ you learn something new every day , eh :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi..updejtal sm wordfence
<dz0ny> report ?
<dz0ny> sam gor še napiš :)
<CrazyLemon> done
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Hostname: gov.si Browser: Opera version 12.00 running on WinXP :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> regular
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj so pa uni blocked, zakaj jih je toliko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poskušali so uploadat php shelle..pa sm jih blokiral :D
<dz0ny> huh
<CrazyLemon> tale poljak pa je tudi tečen
<sterna> who?
<CrazyLemon> en bot :>
<zdobersek> anna?
<CrazyLemon> anna is from sviden
<sterna> cefurka
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/film/novice/2013/05/kako_sem_spoznal_vajino_mamo.aspx SPOILER ALERT ...ampak funny kaj vse pišejo na siol.net :D
<Pepelka> Razkrita ženska v Kako sem spoznal vajino mamo! - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Bila je resnično dolga pot do dela, v katerem se je končno prikazala Tedova izvoljenka v seriji Kako sem spoznal vajino mamo.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: milf?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny milf? might be.. ne vem a je mother ali ne :D
<zdobersek> ??
<dz0ny> ja ne gledam Kako sem spoznal vajino mamo >who is Ted and why should I care?
<zdobersek> ne, limun mi je bil nejasen
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tebi pa skoraj da zamerim :>
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajs človek..ne veš kdo je ted
<CrazyLemon> zdaj boš še reku da ne poznaš izraza legen.. wait for it..dary ??
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny incoming mail
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da boš vedu o čem je govora.. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/photo.PNG
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si pogledal kolikšen je limit?
<dz0ny> kaj pa to on počne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny verjetno dostopa do ubuntu.si prek iOS naprave :)
<dz0ny> omejitev je 10 zahtevkov na minuto
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e to samo php
<dz0ny> torej al hiper bere or what :)
<CrazyLemon> 10zahtevkov per person/crawler ?
<dz0ny> 10 per md5(ip+browser) per minute
<dz0ny> user_agent v bistvu no
<CrazyLemon> to je mal.. torej če 12 oseb klikne v eni minuti na članek bo wordfence zavrnu 2 osebi?
<dz0ny> nope če ista oseba klikne 12 člankov v minuti
<dz0ny> povprečni čas branje je pa 30s skoraj ne moreš tako hitro brat
<CrazyLemon> aha no..sej pol je per person kot sm vprašal prej
<miha> http://www.sds.si/news/12284
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<Pepelka> »Dr. Boštjan M. Turk: Ideologija temne strani meseca«
<miha> kako pa vas bodo indeksiral, če banate robote
<dz0ny> mhm, če klikne 12 ljudi bo 12 ljudem prikazalo
<dz0ny> miha: robotov se ne
<CrazyLemon> sej jih ne bannamo
<CrazyLemon> sam so pa nadležni :)
<miha> love your bots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny anyway.. povej mu da je tko naštimano..in naj ne klika prehitro :D
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> a dvignem na 15 na minuto, to je en zahtevek na vsake 4 s
<CrazyLemon> sam tale wordfence ne loči ravno vedno crawlerje od ljudi
<dz0ny> najdi.si ?
<dz0ny> ja očitno v hederju ne pošljejo I AM BOT
<sasa84> ah ja...
<miha> .a sasa84
<breza>                        ___  _  _
<breza>                       / _ \| || |
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _|
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|
<breza>                                    
<breza>                                    
<zdobersek> sasa84: WOOTWOOT
<zdobersek> .caffeine
<zdobersek> breza: SHOOT ME (w/ the caffeine)
<breza> Are you worth anything?
 * sasa84 že teče k zdobersek s šalčko dišeče kavice
<sasa84> breza: can you make coffee?
<breza> Hello, anybody here?
<sasa84> miha, hvala za flood <3
<sasa84> breza: make coffee
<breza> What do you do for a living?
<sasa84> breza: nothing
<breza> I need coffee.
<zdobersek> HAHA
<zdobersek> breza: we all do!
<breza> What is your name?
<dz0ny> zgleda da bo treba flirt mode off :P
<miha> breza: who the f*** is dz0ny ?
<sasa84> breza: leave zdobersek alone, he is mine!
<zdobersek> breza: ask yo mama, she should know, she was screaming it loudly yesterday night
<breza> Do you really need to talk to me right now?
<breza> From the scientific point of view it is quite likely that we shall have another ice age.
<breza> Are you worth anything?
<sasa84> breza: aren't you a bit bitchy? :P
<breza> Are you rich?
<sasa84> breza: no
<breza> What's up?
<miha> breza: !g what what butt
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<breza> How are you?
<sasa84> d+++
<sasa84> tale breza ...ga pa tud sračka :)
<miha> lp
<sasa84> http://www.dnevnik.si/kultura/zguba
<Pepelka> Zguba? | Dnevnik
<Pepelka> »Tudi če niste ljubitelji ironije, vas je pretekli teden gotovo ganila informacija, da je minister Žiga Turk zaprosil za nadomestilo ministrske plače. Ja, prav ste prebrali, minister Žiga Turk si je zaželel po prenehanju v vseh pogledih nelegitimnega mandata, v katerem ni prejel ene same pozitivne kritike svojega &#187;dela&#171;, nadomestilo ministrske plače.«
<sterna> jah sej ni on kriv da noben ne rab magistrov gradbene informatike al kva
<sterna> doktorjev
<sasa84> in kaj bi blo narobe, če bi šou v mb na fax delat?
<sasa84> al pa če bi kšn drug šiht najdu, ne nujn na gradbeni...
<sasa84> sicr pa je bil tipo prfox od mojga kolega... in se mi zdi, d ni nobene škode, če ga ni
<yang_> turk je naredu par lustnih igric za zx spectrum
<sterna> ja sej
<sterna> faks ga ne mara nazaj, nesramnezi
<sasa84> sterna, res so packi :P
<dz0ny> foss is realy nice, ravnokar me je ne kitajc opozoril na par napak v kodi :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si odgovoril blažu? :)
<dz0ny> pišem ravnokar
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] certifikat ni veljaven  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40177/#p40177
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]WiFi je po posodobitvi prenehal delati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40178/#p40178
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5806699/tehni%C4%8Dna%20specifikacija.pdf
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> fckin hilarious :D
<CrazyLemon> osebno vozilo z nizkimi emisijami..prostornina od 2993 do 4134 :D..pa najmanj 350hp :D
<dz0ny> kva http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunbeam_350HP
<Pepelka> Sunbeam 350HP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> mogoče pa to iščejo :)
<dz0ny> al pa kak tank
<CrazyLemon> ta je v12
<CrazyLemon> oni pa iščejo skromnega v8 dizla
<dz0ny> ja par cilindrov je že fuč lahko
<dz0ny> pač 8 jih mora delat
<dz0ny> heh http://i.imgur.com/Zllsjxq.jpg
<zdobersek> meow meow meow!
<zdobersek> taodpuscena pupa je mela vcerej AMA
<dz0ny> zdobersek: nisem poštekal kaj misliš z meow meow. Sem pogledal končno video od začetka do konca #it's worse than I thought
<zdobersek> heheh
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... andrejz te rab :P
<yang_> je ze kdo posiljal SRU
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Vodnik Ubuntu za 13.04 je na voljo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40179/#p40179
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Chromium Likely to Replace Firefox As Default Browser in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Tyj_jWN9d5s/chromium-to-replace-firefox-as-default-browser-in-ubuntu
<yang_> no fajn, bodo se google portal v ubuntu jupi
<yang_> ceprav vsa cast chromiumu, eden bolj stabilnih browserjev
<yang_> edin zaadeva z SSLji je malo otezena
<yang_> ker se audit izvaja s strani googla
<dz0ny> yang_: ff je manj zahteven do rama, bo ostal na drugih distribucijah
<yang_> mozille ze kaksni dve leti ne uporabljam, oz. znova uporabljam na trisquelu zdej
<dz0ny> yang_: meni je to bolj všeč kot da bi to počel canonical
<yang_> na trisquelu se mu rece abrowser, malo oklescen firefox je
<yang_> pa tut kar v redu deluje
<yang_> zaenkrat se mi se ni sesul
<yang_> a rabi slucajno kdo SCSI scannner, ga podarim
<yang_> ce ma kdo se scsi plugin sploh dandanes
<yang_> uf, tega SRU reporta pa se mi ne da pisat...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2013/05/obcina_koper_audi_a8.aspx
<Pepelka> Za koprsko občino je dovolj dober samo audi A8 4,2 TDI - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Koprska mestna občina išče najem rabljenega avtomobila, toda v času varčevanja in avtomobilskega 'downsizinga' so zahteve v razpisu zelo visokoleteče. Ciljajo Koprčani na luksuznega audija A8 4,2 TDI?«
<yang_> Sem mislil da Popo vozi samo Porscheje
<anny> čer
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..že dolgo ima audija q5
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy anćy!
<anny> wav
<anny> si dobu češko državljanstvo?
<CrazyLemon> i wish :D
<anny> čehinje so kul
<CrazyLemon> ane..pa tok homemade porna majo!
<anny> kreh...ne bi vedela
<anny> ampak poznavalci se razumejo na te zadeve
<yang_> cav anny
<anny> caucy
<dz0ny> haha http://i.imgur.com/dfJwGMf.gif
<CrazyLemon> snl ..fun as always :D
<anny> ker cepec
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 8, Mir Preview To Be Available in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AM4LiQbOMJU/unity-8-mir-to-be-available-to-try-in-ubuntu-13-10
<maxipin> Pohvale za vodnik ubuntu-ja 13.04
<CrazyLemon> hvala hvala
<maxipin> Je morda v planu (iz strani ubuntu.com) še kakšen nov - naprednejši za serversko administracijo
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> blame it on shuttleworth!
<maxipin> :P
<maxipin> CrazyLemon:  a pol nebo audi-ja a8 v kopru?
<CrazyLemon> itak da bo..to je popo.. bo že on dobu svoj auto z nizkimi emisijami
<CrazyLemon> ki bo hkrati Å¡e v8 dizel
<zdobersek> plus mozna nadgradnja v leteci avtomobil
<zdobersek> gaspar gaspar bo pa castil propelerje in vodotesnenje za podvodno voznjo
<maxipin> Eh, rajši imam Opla :)
<maxipin> (Insignio), pa Å¡e bolj uporabna ja
<dz0ny> star trek na pašnikih, just sayin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny quality?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1829-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1829-1/
<dz0ny> CAM
<CrazyLemon> notnx
<dz0ny> http://img.sceper.ws/images/Kygq4.png
<dz0ny> .film eden 2012
<dz0ny> je drugač kul
<dz0ny> .yt eden 2012
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ECn28OPKJg
<dz0ny> .fim eden
<CrazyLemon> .film eden
<breza> Eden (2012) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqZdi8rl0Y?fs=1&hl=en_US In 1994 Korean-American teenager, Hyun Jae, went to a bar in New Mexico where a handsome young man posing as a firefighter offered her a ride home.
<dz0ny> thx :)
<maxipin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5Jtam02FKU
<Pepelka> Opel Insignia 600+HP (OPC5000) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Opel Insignia OPC 600+HP«
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-Cr6AgUo764
<Pepelka> Microsoft Internal Google Chrome Bouncing Ball Now Everywhere Parody - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Microsoft Internal Google Chrome Bouncing Ball Now Everywhere Parody. Here is the link for original Google Chrome Video - http://icosmogeek.com/internal-micr...«
<sterna> ne mors verjet.
<sterna> racunalnicarji k so jim vsec avtomobili.
<dz0ny> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Skype-with-care-Microsoft-is-reading-everything-you-write-1862870.html#
<Pepelka> Skype with care – Microsoft is reading everything you write - The H Security: News and Features
<Pepelka> »If you thought Skype messaging was private, think again. The H's associates at heise Security have discovered that Skype/Microsoft analyses all data sent using the service«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/16/google-blink-team-pulls-8-8-million-lines-of-webkit-code
<Pepelka> Google's Blink team pulls 8.8 million lines of WebKit code in one month
<Pepelka> »Google let us all know that it would strip out unneeded WebKit code to make its Blink web engine scream, but it never said exactly what kind of pace we«
<dz0ny> mhm pa svoj html se grejo
<CrazyLemon> svoj html?
<CrazyLemon> html ostaja..sam tagi bodo custom :)
<dz0ny> http://www.polymer-project.org/
<Pepelka> Welcome - Polymer
<dz0ny> po tvoji logiki je html potem samo xml
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-17
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1830-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1830-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1831-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1831-1/
<miha> jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<msev> a dz0ny - ja ni :)
<dz0ny> msev ?
<dz0ny> meh
<miha> sterna: kaj sem ti rekel, da si prešerni viranti domišljajo, da še kaj pomenijo http://www.finance.si/8340403/Podjetniki-pri-ministru-Gantarju-zviseli
<Pepelka> Podjetniki pri ministru Gantarju zviseli - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/password-minder-the-blank-notebook-that-got-laughed-out-of-production/
<Pepelka> Password Minder: The blank notebook that got laughed out of production | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »An infomercial product for keeping passwords shockingly didn't find an audience.«
<dz0ny> btw kak vam kaj interneti delajo :)
<zdobersek> kul?
<dz0ny> http://www.delo.si/druzba/infoteh/hekerji-napadajo-streznike-podjetja-domenca.html
<Pepelka> Hekerji napadajo strežnike podjetja Domenca
<Pepelka> »Napad vrste ddos se je začel sinoči, po še dveh današnjih valih pa so strežniki nekaj po 12. spet postali dostopni.«
<miha> banda
<miha> kakega hekerčka bo treba scvret na stolčku, pa bo mir
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8340406/Lov%C5%A1etovi-%C4%8Dlani-Diners-Cluba-ostali-brez-pla%C4%8Dilnih-storitev
<Pepelka> Lovšetovi člani Diners Cluba ostali brez plačilnih storitev - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<dz0ny> miha: dvomim da so slovenci
<miha> dz0ny: zakaj pa imamo NATO? kak drone tud ok
<dz0ny> mislim da slo vojaki sodeljujejo bolk kot kanon futr, ne vem ce sploh majo gps v standardni obrožitvi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2013/05/telekom_slovenije_nadzornika.aspx prijavite se zdaj!
<Pepelka> Prijave za manjkajoča nadzornika Telekoma Slovenije le še danes - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nadzorniki Telekoma Slovenije še danes čakajo na prijave na povabilo k vložitvi kandidatur za še dve prosti mesti v nadzornem svetu družbe, ki so ga objavili prejšnji petek.«
<CrazyLemon> fajn plača pa nč ne delaš!
<dz0ny> pa ful dobre prijatelje moraš met, da poštar sploh prinese prijavo
<dz0ny> edina omejitev
<CrazyLemon> sam dostaviš pa si not :>
<miha> dz0ny: vedn bolj razumem američane, zakaj hočejo odobrit vojsko za hekerske grožnje
<zdobersek> 'vojsko'
<miha> zdobersek: drones
<miha> DDOS? nuke em all :D
<zdobersek> nuke the internet, prevent them firing that missile!
<miha> yes
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] What to Expect from Unity in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vNVB_rsew9o/what-to-expect-from-ubuntu-13-10
<sterna> miha: pojma nimam kaj naj bi jaz imel z viranti
<msev> tole si morte pogledat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XjgHEctcy0  :D
<Pepelka> Kitchen Nightmares - Amy's Baking Company (Full Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Recently featured on an episode of Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares (Season 6 Episode 16 ), owners of Amy's Baking Company Bakery Boutique & Bistro Samy an...«
<zdobersek> zeh ...
<zdobersek> MEOW MEOW MEOW
<msev> haha
<msev> kako sta utrgana te2
<msev> to nemorš vrjet
<dz0ny> help
<dz0ny> lahko testirate v kateri izdaji vam to crkne
<dz0ny> sudo ubuntu-cloudimg-query raring released amd64 --format '%{url}\n'
<zdobersek> kako bi nej crknal?
<CrazyLemon> sudo: ubuntu-cloudimg-query: ukaza ni bilo mogoče najti
<zdobersek> ditto
<zdobersek> 13.04
<dz0ny> confused by argument: raring
<dz0ny> problem je ker so porpavil v raring niso pa backportal
<zdobersek> confused by command: ubuntu-cloudimg-query
<zdobersek> banda!
<zdobersek> thanks, shuttleworth!
<dz0ny> in potem ne moreš ustvarit 13.04 vm na 12.04 :P
<dz0ny> v bistvu jih je bot zjebal, k je objavil da je backportano v bistvu pa sploh ni :)
<zdobersek> nope, shuttleworth.
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..tale ABC pa sta res utrgana :D
<dz0ny> sent from god, meow meow meow
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Better Linux Desktop Performance And More With pf-kernel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/k6oahfb6F74/get-better-linux-desktop-performance.html
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3XjgHEctcy0#t=715s < nuts
<Pepelka> Kitchen Nightmares - Amy's Baking Company (Full Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Recently featured on an episode of Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares (Season 6 Episode 16 ), owners of Amy's Baking Company Bakery Boutique & Bistro Samy an...«
<zdobersek> somebody ping meh!
<CrazyLemon> ping meh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<dz0ny> zdobersek: what kind of ping?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: comme ca
<zdobersek> ... zdej ni vec potrebe
<CrazyLemon> tale amy si zasluži svojo oddajo :DD
<dz0ny> misliš rečt oddaje, ker pravi da je klonirana
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Google Devs Install Ubuntu on Google Glass  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qZTNz9GO4s8/ubuntu-gets-installed-on-google-glass
<zdobersek> yay, more batshit-crazy cat mothers
<dz0ny> http://ostatic.com/blog/linux-mint-15-most-ambitious-release-ever /cc CrazyLemon  a bo kakšen članek na to temo?
<Pepelka> Linux Mint 15 Most Ambitious Release Ever
<Pepelka> »Read about trends, technologies and best practices covered by experienced Giga Omni Media editors and writers. Participate in daily blog discusions and post your thoughts and opinions.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ga boš spisal??
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: moramo prvo potegnit zadevo :)
<dz0ny> s/potegnit/prenesti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I don't' trust what they say
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pišeš za ubuntu.si .. ne reuters :>
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Desktop Search Tool `Recoll` Updated With Significant Improvements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/E1qXYsi9CWk/desktop-search-tool-recoll-updated-with.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bf-9yRcZMM
<Pepelka> Inside Amy Schumer: Penetrating Phil - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amy and her husband try bringing another man into the bedroom.«
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<dz0ny> wait for it
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [rešeno] certifikat ni veljaven  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40180/#p40180
<dz0ny> kaching
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> har har
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/05/celjska_vojasnica_tudi_uradno_vojasnica_franca_rozmana_staneta.aspx
<Pepelka> Celjska vojašnica tudi uradno Vojašnica Franca Rozmana Staneta - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Minister za obrambo Roman Jakič je v četrtek podpisal odredbo o preimenovanju celjske vojašnice v Vojašnico Franca Rozmana Staneta.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Weather Indicator With New Location And Forecast Fixes In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/G9cupB1D-gw/install-weather-indicator-with-new.html
<zdobersek> Oh shut up Andrew!
<kubanc> folk, kako se reče računalnikom ki avtomatsko preverjajo spletne strani če so na njih možni vdori? a so to booti?
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/mn3njalnik/status/335439484332171264
<Pepelka> Twitter / mn3njalnik: Lol'd. "@MladiMisleci: If you're ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<msev-tablet> Zivjo
<msev-tablet> Dzony a si tukaj
<CrazyLemon> the office has came to an end
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<msev-tablet> Ratal mi je usposobt pomanjkanje google maps apija na tablci
<msev-tablet> Tko da zj mi je uspel instalirat tisto aplikacijo
<msev-tablet> K  se prej ni hotela instalirat
<msev-tablet> Zj bi pa rd pogledal/instaliral kako dodat support za zunanje bluetooth module oz. za cp2102
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak data recovery app za android
<CrazyLemon> v smislu 'tap to recover data from sd'
<dz0ny> crazy orangebackup, ...
<dz0ny> twrp recovery
<dz0ny> many many
<dz0ny> ^^ CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> mucho mucho
<zdobersek> si si
<dz0ny> mushrooms? alcohol? :)
<zdobersek> NOTHING
<zdobersek> DO NOT JUDGE ME
<dz0ny> he is ALIVE, I was woried for a bit there
<zdobersek> ALIVEEE
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5__Ogi4Tek
<Pepelka> Daft Punk: Around The World / Harder Better Faster Stronger - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Track 5 from Daft Punk's 2nd Live album Alive 2007. This is Around The World / Harder Better Faster Stronger.«
<zdobersek> WORK IT HARDER MAKE IT
<zdobersek> DO IT FASTER MAKES US
<zdobersek> HBFS
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ? sej veš da govorim o DATA recovery.. ne o backupu? :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> crazylemon ext4undelete, ni pa to 1click
<dz0ny> preventiva je drugace boljsa kot kurativa :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-18
<dz0ny> yay update time
<msev> jou dz0ny
<msev> ratal mi je porihtat tist
<msev> k sta manjkala dva fajla od google maps apija
<msev> pa sm jih skopiral v pripadajoče sistemske mape
<msev> s "korenskim" dostopom
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> zgleda je vseen un app superuser rootal tablco čeprav sva zadnjič mislila da jo ni
<msev> ...zj me pa zanima kko pogledam če ima tablca driverje za zunanji bluetooth
<dz0ny> priključ tist bt
<dz0ny> pa poglej z lsmod
<dz0ny> če se je kaj naložil
<dz0ny> al pa cat /proc/config(.gz)?
<dz0ny> pa poglej če je dotični modul kompajlan v jedru
<msev> aha
<msev> trenutno nemorm ker nimam pravga kabla
<dz0ny> msev: kaj pa maš to
<msev> ampak si bom zapisal
<msev> ma eno kitajsko tablco
<dz0ny> adb connect ip
<dz0ny> nene bt
<msev> ja en CN-BTU3 bluetooth mam
<msev> od Canyona..
<msev> ampk sem mislil z ebaya kakšnega unga malega po dolar ali 2 kupt
<dz0ny> dej poglej kaj uporablja če priključiš na linux
<dz0ny> ker mislim da vsi delajo
<msev> a mi bo kj "zjebal" če imam notranji bluetooth že
<msev> v laptopu
<dz0ny> zakaj potem hočeš met?
<dz0ny> aja ne
<msev> hočem na tablco priključt
<dz0ny> maš lahko več naprav :)
<msev> bluetooth hočem btw na tablco priključt
<dz0ny> mhm, all clear
<dz0ny> tablc nima bt
<msev> sem pa pogledal če ima btusb.ko
<msev> kje v sistemu
<msev> pa ga nima
<dz0ny> za android so vsi mdoeule v jedru
<msev> kaj to pomen v jedru :D
<dz0ny> ko se jedro prevaja se modul lahko embede v blob od jedra ali je pa ločen nekje na sistemu
<msev> aha
<dz0ny> pa ga potem nekak naložiš at runtime
<msev> potem misliš da bi moralo že stock delat?
<dejko72> samo eno vprašanje.  zakaj na 13.04 ne vidim meč montiranih diskov.  če grem gor na filesistem ( datoteke-omarica s file-i)  vidim notri samo home direktorij
<dz0ny> mhm
<dejko72> *več
<msev> no uglavnm ta tablca ima Allwinner A31S procesor k nima podpore za notranji bluetooth
<msev> lahko se pa nardi za zunanji
<dz0ny> msev: če podpira usb host mdoe
<dz0ny> potem ne bo problema
<dz0ny> drugače pa ja
<msev> ker par romov za podobni procesor (A31 brez S) ima podporo za zunanji bluetooth pa za cp2102 pl...
<msev> mogoče bi lahko iz tistih romov potegnil ven potrebne datoteke
<msev> in jih transplanitral v stock rom
<msev> samo nevem če so tisti romi v source kodi al so kompajlani
<dz0ny> vsi so prevedeni
<dz0ny> da se če spremeniš kernel magic, pa če je ista verziaj kernela
<dz0ny> pa ista rhitekrura cpuja
<msev> ok priklopim bluetooth dongle v usb na laptopu in kaj vtipkam v terminalu? :)
<dz0ny> lshw pa dmesg
<dz0ny> pa prilepiš nekam
<msev> http://nopaste.info/9f8703347a.html
<Pepelka> Nopaste - powered by project-mindstorm IT Services
<Pepelka> »gnopaste is a easy to use nopaste/pastebin service script with hilighting for several coding and scripting languages distributed under the gpl«
<msev> neznajdem se med vsemi temi informacijami :D
<msev> vsaj vidm kok mAh ima lipo :D
<msev> brb
<msev> nč ne vidm povezanega z bluetoothom
<Aseq> dej raje hciconfig
<Aseq> al pa v dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<msev> hci1:	Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB
<msev> 	BD Address: 00:11:67:32:7C:09  ACL MTU: 678:8  SCO MTU: 48:10
<msev> 	UP RUNNING PSCAN
<msev> 	RX bytes:456 acl:0 sco:0 events:18 errors:0
<msev> 	TX bytes:327 acl:0 sco:0 commands:18 errors:0
<msev> hci0:	Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB
<msev> 	BD Address: 00:1D:D9:EA:CE:D1  ACL MTU: 1017:8  SCO MTU: 64:8
<msev> 	UP RUNNING PSCAN
<msev> 	RX bytes:484 acl:0 sco:0 events:21 errors:0
<msev> 	TX bytes:343 acl:0 sco:0 commands:21 errors:0
<msev> vid se da sta 2 bluetootha prključena
<Aseq> ja
<msev> no kul
<msev> pol ubistvu dela v linuxu kar pomeni da bi teoretično moral delat v android
<msev> u
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> aja lsusb
<dz0ny> pa poglej ker proizvajalec je
<msev> Bus 006 Device 004: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter
<msev> mogoče je ta
<msev> ker ta drug je od Dell-a
<dz0ny> mhm ta je
<msev> mo vidl pol k si bom kupu usb otg kabl
<msev> ammm.....ke se pa naštima ta usb host mode?
<msev> kul fantje je blo zanimivo, sem se spet naučil par uporabnih ukazov :) (mala šola linuxa lol)
<dz0ny> msev: mora sam zaznati
<dz0ny> da je priključena naprava versus je on priključen
<dz0ny> nekam :)
<msev> ok doke :)
<dz0ny> tablice naj bi to imele
<dz0ny> mobiteli pa odvisno
<msev> a je treba pol met "driverje" device specific al je to kakšna splošna zadeva
<msev> k bi jo lepo skopiral v eno mapco in bi delal :D
<dz0ny> fora je da je strojno podprto, vendar je v jedru onemogočeno
<msev> aha
<msev> okej
<CrazyLemon>  Personal best 50 km of 1h:52m:19s which is a 9m:56s improvement.      F YEA! :> </brag>
<dz0ny> a je burja pihala v hrbet :)
<CrazyLemon> i wish :)
<CrazyLemon> v prsa je pihala
<CrazyLemon> .vreme izola
<CrazyLemon> kje je breza :/
<dz0ny> .vreme izola
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 20.9°C @18.05.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Izola: 19.75°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:30:25, Sončni zahod: 20:33:12
<marko-_-> lp
<marko-_-> včeraj sem instaliral ubuntu 13.04 na prenosnik in ga updejtal&upgrejdal
<marko-_-> vse dela kul več al manj, nisem se še preveč igral... edino kar preštimam je, da wireless ne dela normalno
<marko-_-> pač sem povezan, ne disconnecta me pa nič, samo se obnaša pc kot da mam linijo 3/0.5 recimo
<marko-_-> mam poa 15/3
<marko-_-> na drugem prenosniku, kjer je ubuntu 12.04 dela normalno
<marko-_-> hitrost kot treba
<marko-_-> kako se da to rešit?
<yang_> namedto wifija uporabi kabel
<yang_> za realno merjenje prenosa podatkov
<marko-_-> ...
<marko-_-> gre se za to, da wireless ne funkcionira normalno
<marko-_-> kabel ni rešitev trenutno
<marko-_-> ne vem kaj bi kabel tu pomagal? Å altal bi ga not
<marko-_-> in bi delalo normalno
<marko-_-> in bi rekel "ja wifi jebe"
<marko-_-> kar že zdaj vemo
<marko-_-> sorry samo malo sem siten
<marko-_-> :D
<yang_> marko
<yang_> wifi dela kot wifi
<yang_> vcadih nolj vcasih manj nese
<yang_> daj racunalnik cisto blizu oddajnika
<yang_> in probaj izmerit hitrost
<marko-_-> joj
<marko-_-> glej
<marko-_-> nisem prvič v lajfu instaliral linux in nimam prvič v lajfu probleme z wirelessom
<marko-_-> vidi se, da je driver problem
<marko-_-> do zdaj nisem mel nikoli problemov z wirelessom več al manj zdaj pa imam. Pač driverji za to kartico so v pizdi
<marko-_-> pač
<marko-_-> 5 let je minilo
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e zgleda so vedno iste zgodbe
<marko-_-> da o grafični ne govorim. Tega sploh ne bom šel konfigurirat
<marko-_-> mi je ona ko je na matični čist zadosti
<CrazyLemon> če veš ka j je narobe.. čemu potem sprašuješ kako se da to rešit :)
<marko-_-> stari notebook 12.04 je 20cm vstran
<marko-_-> in dela normalno wifi
<marko-_-> ta pa ne. Torej kartica je slaba (kar dvomim, ker je novejši kot on)
<marko-_-> ali pa driverji niso dobri
<marko-_-> kar je bolj verjetno
<yang_> ce dobis na obeh racunalnikih razlicne vrednosti je cudno, vendar dvomim da je napaka softwerska
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ker vem kaj je narobe, ne vem pa kako se da rešit :)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- tako da prečekiraš če kateri drug driver dela boljše :)
<marko-_-> pa prav čutim levo stran kako je vroča
<marko-_-> vidim, da Å¡e bo pestra pot s tem prenosnikom
<marko-_-> konfiguriranje pa vse
<marko-_-> pičku mater
<marko-_-> yang_, zgleda si imel prav. Driver in kartica sta okej ker sem zdaj prenosnik odnesel v sobo kjer je ruter in imam vse črtice signala in download/upload normalen http://www.speedtest.net/result/2716069313.png
<marko-_-> zdaj pa samo to
<dz0ny> marko-_-: words
<marko-_-> stari notebook ko sem v sobi dela tak, kot ta zdaj tukaj
<marko-_-> ko pa mam tega v sobi, pa ne dela normalno
<marko-_-> kako lakho tako slabo novejši prenosnik signal lovi?
<dz0ny> marko-_-: kaj pa imaš to za eno wifi
<marko-_-> dz0ny, 04:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<dz0ny> marko-_-: imaš kakšen bluetooh kje vključen
<dz0ny> ruter mora imet vkljuečno bluetooth coexistence
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> ej mislim da ne
<marko-_-> če bi prenosnik imel bluetooth vključen al kako si to mislil?
<dz0ny> zgleda da je čist ok ta kartica http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/1814:3290/
<Pepelka> Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe Wireless | Ubuntu
<dz0ny> marko-_-: ne mobitel recimo
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> ej dejansko
<marko-_-> čak grem pogledat
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> noben bluetooth
<marko-_--> ni bluetootha dz0ny
<yang_> marko merjenje hitrosti prenosa z oddaljenih streznikov na internetu ni optimalno, ker je tu vec dejavnikov, ne ves kje je ozkp grlo, kaksne so povezave s tvojega ispja. najdi lokalni ftp server tvojega ispja za bolj tocen podatek
<yang_> ngt.arnes.si je imel tud nekaj takega
<yang_> jaz sem testiral hitrosti peko teh speednet strani z vsakega konca je bil drug podatek
<yang_> ngt al ntg ce se prav spomnim na arnesu
<marko-_-> yang_, vse to vbem
<marko-_-> sam je razliak med
<marko-_-> 17mb pa 3mb
<marko-_-> ko ti pokaže, a veš?
<marko-_-> ne merim jaz to pikice natančno
<marko-_-> samo okvirno, da vidim da nekaj ni okej s signalom
<marko-_-> spotikaš se ob napačen problem :D na #linux smo že odkrili
<marko-_-> da je enostavno antena v kartici za kurac
<marko-_-> in je signal preslab v moji sobi
<marko-_-> antene s plastenk bom naredil
<marko-_-> za rotuer
<marko-_-> da bo boostalo signal
<yang_> razlika med pokazatelji 3mb in 15mb v 10ih razlicnih testiranjih preko neta je dejansko mozna
<marko-_-> yang_
<marko-_-> zakaj se še vedno spotikaš ob to? Vem da hočeš pomagat
<marko-_-> ampak zakaj mi ne verjameš, da enostavno ne dela download in upload kot treba
<marko-_-> SAMO na tem prenosniku
<yang_> jaz se na te speednet provajderje ne bi zanasal, ce bi zelel diagnosticirati napako
<marko-_-> vse ostalo je vredu
<yang_> saj ti verjamem
<marko-_-> na ostalem prenosniku v isti sobi dela kul, isto z mobitelom in vse. Speedtest je pač ena univerzalna stvar da sem samo preveril
<marko-_-> na grobo
<marko-_-> in je res. Povsod je speed normalen, med 13-18 skače pač
<marko-_-> tukaj na prenosniku pa je će pinga nad 500
<marko-_-> kar je čudno, ker smo vsi v istem prostoru
<marko-_-> že*
<marko-_-> downloada mi včasih ne more preverit ker tako lagira
<yang_> lahko da so v drajver kaj cudnega implementirali poglej na bug travker
<marko-_-> ja sej support bi naj bil 100% dober
<yang_> oz v tvojem primeru bi kar nabisal nug na tracker, nimas kaj izgubit
<yang_> napisal bug
<marko-_-> na #linux so mi rekli da ma zgelda ta kartica zelo slabo anteno
<marko-_-> ma ne vem. Ful sem razočaran. 1 dan je star prenosnik in se pregreva
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e to z wirelessom
<yang_> tudi mozno, ni pa nujno
<marko-_-> naj gre v kurac vse
<yang_> pa kak laptop je to
<yang_> firma
<yang_> vcasih najnovejsi hardware ni se takoj podprt, tud jaz mam s svojim nekaj tezavic
<marko-_-> yang_, hp pro book 4540s
<marko-_-> fak to segrevanje Å¡e mi bo Å¡lo na kurac
<marko-_-> :(
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> ventilator dela nonfaking stp
<marko-_-> leva stran je cela vroča
<marko-_-> eh
<Sky[x]> lp
<marko-_-> naj gre v kurac vse res ej
<marko-_-> download speed mi že 10 minut testira
<marko-_-> kako lahko tukaj tak lagira
<marko-_-> ko pa stopim 2 metra ven ikz sobe pa je kul
<marko-_-> KOJI KURAC
<Sky[x]> marko-_-,: wireless/
<Sky[x]> ?
<marko-_-> ja
<Sky[x]> mas kak UPS ?
<Sky[x]> prm en je bil ups enkrt problem lol :D
<marko-_-> prenosnik star 1 dan in ne dela wireless normalno pa pregreva se
<marko-_-> pa naj gre vse v pofukani
<marko-_-> kurac
<marko-_-> nimam ups-a
<Sky[x]> ker prenosnik to ?
<marko-_-> hp pro book 4540s
<marko-_-> ko je dejansko dober prenosnik
<marko-_-> za ceno z dobrim hardwarom pa vse
<marko-_-> Å¡e support bi naj mel
<marko-_-> vidim kaki ja
<marko-_-> opensuse je bil predinstaliran
<marko-_-> internet sploh ni delal
<marko-_-> to je problem faking linuxa.
<Sky[x]> marko-_-: pogasni vse zadeve v prostoru ki bi lahko
<Sky[x]> motile signal
<marko-_-> samo računalnik gori
<Sky[x]> iz stroma venpa bos ugotovil
<marko-_-> prej to ni delalo
<marko-_-> nikoli
<Sky[x]> kaj pa kasn ruter/modem ?
<marko-_-> to je prenosnik kriv!
<marko-_-> router je linksysov wrt54gl
<marko-_-> standard sranje.
<Sky[x]> pol ga pa pejt zamenat
<Sky[x]> pa nehi tecnart :)
<marko-_-> zakaj?
<marko-_-> vedno je delal kot treba
<marko-_-> še prenosnik ki je starejši kot ta
<marko-_-> ma signal normalen
<marko-_-> ta pa ne
<marko-_-> obviously je napaka v prenosniku
<marko-_-> saj dobro, nima veze
<marko-_-> pač, fuck it
<marko-_-> upam da kdaj pride kaki update
<marko-_-> nimam več živcov ročno popravljat te stvari
<marko-_-> navadil pa sem se preveč na linux
<marko-_-> in ne morem na windows
<marko-_-> ker mi je enostavno gadno
<marko-_-> joj keri začaran krog :D
<marko-_-> 0.39mb/s mi je speedtest zmeril downloada
<marko-_-> mam pa ga 17 :D
<marko-_-> meni se bo zmešalo
<yang_> marko ali lahko probas uporabiti label dokler ne dobis uradnega pojasnila ubuntujevih razvijalcev. morda si prvi ki si naletel na ta bug
<yang_> label/kabel
<yang_> prej ko bos napisal bugreport, vecja je moznost za odpravo napake, oz. ppjasnilo kaj bi lahko bil problem, tukaj lahko samo nekaj ugibamo, ne bomo dalec prisli
<yang_> pa ce bos pisal bugreport dopisi se  izpis "dmesg" tudi tam so doloceni parametri
<marko-_-> sem instaliral tomato in boostal transmit power na 75 in je isto
<marko-_-> yang_, kako napišem bugreport?
<yang_> pa ce bos pisal bugreport dopisi se  izpis "dmesg" tudi tam so doloceni parametri
<yang_> marko stran je launchpad.net
<yang_> tam so navodila
<yang_> ti povem tocen link cez eno uro
<marko-_-> hvala
<marko-_-> bomo zrihtali. Ful sem siten, prav na kurac sam sebi grem
<marko-_-> samo predstavljaj si. Včeraj sem fuknil keš kerega sem šparal za nekaj drugega, za prenosnik
<marko-_-> ker sem ga pač rabil. In zdaj se segreva pa wireless mi jebe
<marko-_-> zafrustriran sem
<marko-_-> grem na joint pa na košarko, ajde :D
<zdobersek> as you do.
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kako idejo zakaj za vraga mi gps piše da sm na 50m n.m.v. ce sm pa 50cm?
<CrazyLemon> posledično je vse +50m
<zdobersek> recalibrate?
<CrazyLemon> !g recalibrate gps
<Pepelka> HOW TO: Calibrate your GPS for Google Maps for more accurate ... http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-faq/13552-how-calibrate-your-gps-google-maps-more-accurate-location.html
<yang_> marko-_-: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<Pepelka> Report a problem | Community | Ubuntu
<Pepelka> »Fast, secure and stylishly simple, the Ubuntu operating system is used by 20 million people worldwide every day.«
<yang_> oh ti sment, le kako vedo da 20 miljonov uporablja ubuntu hmm hmm
<CrazyLemon> en možiček je na ubuntu.com ki šteje vsak downloadan .iso
<marko-_-> yang_, sej to lahko na milijon načinov ugotovijo
<yang_> marko-_-: ni pa lepo, da ugotavljajo po tistem ko namestis sistem khm...
<marko-_-> sej a ni splošno znano da ma ubuntu "backdoore"?
<marko-_-> kaj drugo pa so ti bug reporti in "ocenimo vaš sistem"
<marko-_-> funkcije
<marko-_-> saj ti vse prešnofajo pa dobijo
<marko-_-> podatke
<yang_> When the user searches her own local files for a string using the Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu sends that string to one of Canonical's servers. (Canonical is the company that develops Ubuntu.)
<yang_> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Spyware: What to do? — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang_> na debianu je zadeva k se ji rece "popcon" paket, ki ga potrdis, ce zelis sodelovati v surveyu in posilja podatke za statistiko katere programe imas namescene
<yang_> ob instalaciji te seveda vprasa, ce zelis sodelovati, lahko zavrnes
<yang_> marko-_-: a bos znal zdej napisati bug report ?
<marko-_-> zdi se mi brez veze pisat bug report ker sem zdaj googlal in videl
<marko-_-> da majo vsi te probleme, ne samo s to kartico
<marko-_-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138302&p=12628115#post12628115
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] Not Able to get wifi working under 13.04 (Ralink rt5390)
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu 13.04 Beta 2, Kernel 3.8.0-19 Drivers that came with linux-firmware does not connect with AP but driver is there. I've tried the offical drivers http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01-1_windowsDetail.php?sn=5001 , but I get build error and is unable to continue. Ndiswrapper 1.58 from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/ , module loads but I get a "loadndisdriver: load_driver(364): couldn't load driver netr28x." error compate-wireles
<marko-_-> ful prizadeto, glede na to da mi je zadnje 3 leta več al manj
<marko-_-> nse delalo out of the box
<marko-_-> na kerem koli pcju
<marko-_-> zdaj pa to. Frustrira me :)
<marko-_-> bomo že rešili
<yang_> marko-_-: a si ti kupil NOV ali rabljen notebook ?
<marko-_-> nov
<yang_> potem pa cudno da se ti pregreva
<yang_> zgleda da je tudi driver za CPU zanic
<marko-_-> ja to je že druga napaka
<marko-_-> ne vem
<marko-_-> 2 grafični ma
<marko-_-> verjetno je to
<marko-_-> bom zdaj v biosu izklopil me zanima kaj bo
<marko-_-> brb
<yang_> zakaj raje ne uporabljas stabilne verzije ubuntuja, saj najnovejsa je sele v razvoju
<yang_> zakaj raje ne uporabljas stabilne verzije ubuntuja, saj najnovejsa je sele v razvoju
<marko-_-> evo sem disejblal
<marko-_-> temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<yang_> pri bleeding edge se vedno nekaj kvari
<marko-_-> Adapter: Virtual device
<marko-_-> torej je grafična?
<marko-_-> filing mam kot da se je ventilator malo umiril samo Å¡e vedno deal
<marko-_-> dela*
<marko-_-> temperatura pri tem temp6 pa je ista
<yang_> lahko je hardwerska ali softwerska napaka
<marko-_-> hjoj :)
<yang_> recimo da je softwerska
<marko-_-> leva stran je vroča
<marko-_-> ej vedel sem
<marko-_-> nočem startat flame wara med firmami
<yang_> jaz bi na tvojem mestu nalozil gor stabilno verzijo ubuntuja
<yang_> pa potem gledal kaj je in kaj ni narobe
<marko-_-> sam vedno sem kupoval prenosnike, ki majo ali intelovo ali nvidivo grafično in je delalo VSE out of the box, vedno. Wireless in vse
<marko-_-> enkrat vzamem ati
<marko-_-> kot 5 let nazaj
<marko-_-> na stacionarcu
<marko-_-> in evo, scene
<marko-_-> res smo napredovali :D
<marko-_-> yang_, saj pa 13.04 je stabilna
<marko-_-> al kaj naj čakam še par mescov da bo 13.10 prišlo? :D
<marko-_-> 13.04 je official stable verzija
<yang_> aha sem te razumel da imas bleeding edge verzijo
<marko-_-> najraje bi prenosnik nazaj poslal pa vzel nekaj drugega
<yang_> daj napisi se enkrat kater wifi imas ?
<yang_> tist parameter iz lspci
<marko-_-> 03:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<marko-_-> nekateri so na 12.04 in 12.10 meli probleme, da sem jim ne poveže sploh
<marko-_-> na 13.04 pa majo probleme da se poveže
<marko-_-> je pa signal preslab
<yang_> firmware si nalozil pravilno =
<marko-_-> za?
<yang_> dobro ocitno ce ti deluje z neko zmanjsano zmogljivostjo pomei da delno deluje
<yang_> daj se pastebinaj dmesg nekam
<marko-_-> http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<marko-_-> klikni na drugi link
<Pepelka> MediaTek - Downloads Linux
<marko-_-> ti najde download?
<yang_> a od tam si instaliral ?
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> zdaj hočem
<marko-_-> delalo je out of the box
<marko-_-> pač dela out of the box
<marko-_-> to kaj zdaj dela
<yang_> ne, istalirat moras IZ ubuntuja
<marko-_-> razumeš me?
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> glej
<marko-_-> enkrat bom Å¡e zdaj napisal
<yang_> sigurno je nek paket z firmwareom
<marko-_-> nisem nobene driverje instaliral ker je ubuntu prišel z njimi
<marko-_-> samo zgleda ne delajo dobro ne samo meni
<marko-_-> in zdaj probam to
<marko-_-> ker googlam že 3 ure
<yang_> ce bos instaliral kaj izven ubuntuja kake drajvere bos se ekstra kaj zjebal
<marko-_-> kaj naj v software center napišem?
<marko-_-> da najdem driverje?
<yang_> cakaj malo
<yang_> aptitude update; apt-cache search rt3290
<yang_> ti kaj izpise ?
<yang_> ali pa aptitude install apt-file
<yang_> pa potem apt-file search rt3290
<marko-_-> zakaj pa ne apt-get?
<yang_> lahko tudi apt-get
<marko-_-> jič ne najde
<marko-_-> to sem že iskal
<marko-_-> nič*
<yang_> apt-file browsa znotraj paketov dodatno
<marko-_-> evo updejtam apt-file
<marko-_-> pa pol bom tak poiskal
<marko-_-> čeprav dvomim da bo kar koli našlo
<marko-_-> one driverje ti najde ali ne?
<marko-_-> na strani ko sem dal link
<yang_> ja za poizkusit je
<yang_> nisem gledal
<yang_> raring verzijo mas ?
<yang_> You have searched for filenames that contain 3290 in suite raring, all sections, and all architectures. Found 64 results.
<yang_> ./lib/firmware/rt3290.bin
<yang_> evo ocitno je nekaj
<yang_> poglej ce imas tole
<yang_> na disku
<marko-_-> Å¡e zdaj uploada apt-file ker mam 1mb/s linijo
<marko-_-> mi pravi ubuntu
<marko-_-> ok
<yang_> kaj imas amd64 release ?
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> sudo find / -iname rt3290
<marko-_-> upam da iščem na dober način.
<marko-_-> drugače apt-file
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ sudo apt-file search rt3290
<marko-_-> linux-firmware: /lib/firmware/rt3290.bin
<marko-_-> linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic/include/config/rt2800pci/rt3290.h
<marko-_-> linux-headers-3.8.0-19-lowlatency: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-lowlatency/include/config/rt2800pci/rt3290.h
<marko-_-> linux-headers-3.8.0-21-generic: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-21-generic/include/config/rt2800pci/rt3290.h
<yang_> dpkg -l |grep linux-firmware (ti kaj izpise) ?
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<marko-_-> ii  linux-firmware                            1.106                                  all          Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<marko-_-> to
<yang_> aha ocitno ga ze imas
<yang_> no to bi moral biti pravi drajver
<marko-_-> samo ne dela kot treba
<yang_> mozno ja
<yang_> mogoce je v tvojem laptopu kaksna novejsa verzija
<yang_> bog vedi
<yang_> no lahko napises bug report za paket "linux-firmware" tisti bodo najbolje vedeli
<yang_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+filebug
<yang_> tole probaj
<marko-_-> saj vsem dela
<Pepelka> OpenID transaction in progress
<marko-_-> samo ne dela dobro veš
<marko-_-> vsi imajo slab signal
<marko-_-> ej moram bit iskren tukaj
<yang_> no se pravi da samo delno deluje, da driver ni dobro skodiran
<marko-_-> samo koji kurac? Nekoč ko ubuntu SPLOH ni mel supporta sem našel več forumov ko so pomagali kot pa zdaj
<marko-_-> milijon topicov s problemi pa nobenih rešitev
<marko-_-> ful žalostno
<yang_> pusti forume
<yang_> developerji gledajo bug reporte
<yang_> ce kaj ne dela, pises bug report in dobis odgovor
<yang_> seveda lahko probas najti razlago tudi na forumu kot alternativo ali na ircu
<marko-_-> ma saj sam veš kaj me mal nervira?
<marko-_-> tam ne pišejo solutionov, oziroma jih
<marko-_-> samo kaj, ko ne razumem polovico stvari kar govorijo
<marko-_-> ker pač, nimam predznanja
<yang_> dejansko bos najverjetneje moral pocakati da bo rt3290 bug odpravljen v paketu linux-firmware (seveda ce sploh je to lahko razlog, da ni kaj drugega) to pa zna trajati bogsigavedi kako dolgo predno (ce) sploh popravijo
<marko-_-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466/comments/65
<Pepelka> Comment #65 : Bug #1049466 : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<marko-_-> zgleda so popravili?
<yang_> raring vidim da ima verzijo paketa 1.108, ostale izdaje pa imajo drugacno verzijo
<marko-_-> The verification of this Stable Release Update has completed successfully and the package has now been released to -updates. Subsequently, the Ubuntu Stable Release Updates Team is being unsubscribed and will not receive messages about this bug report. In the event that you encounter a regression using the package from -updates please report a new bug using ubuntu-bug and tag the bug report regression-update so we can easily find any regresssions.
<dz0ny> marko-_-: ker hap že
<dz0ny> hp model*
<marko-_-> 4540s
<yang_> marko-_-: no ocitno je bug znan
<marko-_-> in kao so ga že reili
<marko-_-> rešili*
<marko-_-> bug report bom napisal
<marko-_-> čeprav vem da ne bo nič s tega
<marko-_-> ker iskreno povedano mam premalo znanj
<marko-_-> a
<marko-_-> da bi sploh vedel bug report napisat
<marko-_-> dal bom ime kartice, verzijo ubuntuja in laptopta in rekel samo da mam povezavo ampak zelo slabo
<marko-_-> verjetno ni zadosti
<dz0ny> yang to je že released
<dz0ny> marko-_-: si namestil zadnje ati gonilnike, to so 13.04
<yang_> marko-_-: bug je ocitno ze napisan, napisi samo comment v ta obstojeci BUG
<yang_> pa dodaj "dmesg"
<dz0ny> škoda ker si suse pobrisal, ker bi točno lahko pobrali kernel pa gonilnike od tam
<marko-_-> v suseji
<marko-_-> ni wirelessa
<marko-_-> sploh zaznalo :)
<marko-_-> pisalo je itak da je ubuntu kao predinstaliran
<dz0ny> marko pol bi jih pa tepel
<yang_> ocitno je to nek dost novi drajver
<dz0ny> ja ti ralink gonilniki so crap
<dz0ny> foss varjanta
<marko-_-> ful mi gre na kurac to zdaj
<marko-_-> joj
<marko-_-> ne morem normalno brskat
<marko-_-> po internetu da bi našel problem niti razumeš
<marko-_-> kot da smo v 1999 spet
<dz0ny> cak da se rešit če je orginal gonilnik na realtek strani
<dz0ny> brb (danes sem bil mehankar, pa bom popizdil ker dajejo palstiko zdej k frgazarjem)
<yang_> evo marko-_- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466/comments/65
<Pepelka> Comment #65 : Bug #1049466 : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<yang_> tukaj mas navodila kako posodobiti
<marko-_-> saj to že mam
<marko-_-> poglej datume
<marko-_-> včeraj sem instaliral 13.04
<marko-_-> ziher mam to
<yang_> to je samo posodobitev za paket linux-firmware na novejso verzijo
<yang_> kjer naj bi napaka bila odpravljena
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> torej samo aktiviram on repozitorij in updejtam/upgrejdam sistem?
<yang_> ne
<yang_> samo aktiviras repository in potem "aptitude install linux-firmware" in bi ti moralo javiti da ti ga bo zamenjalo
<yang_> ampak pazi
<yang_> pise za precise release
<yang_> ne vem kaj mas ti
<marko-_-> precise release česa?
<marko-_-> distroja? Kartice?
<yang_> ja precise je verjetno ime ubuntu releasa
<marko-_-> faking retardirano ime
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> sem preštimal ja
<marko-_-> no to je za 12.04
<marko-_-> jaz mam 13.04
<marko-_-> aja prej sem postal bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1181588
<Sky[x]> marko-_-, mnaj verzijo :P
<Pepelka> Bug #1181588 “HP ProBook 4540s Wireless problems” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<yang_> marko-_-:
<yang_> dpkg -l |grep linux-firmware se enkrat
<marko-_-> ii  linux-firmware                            1.106                                  all          Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko kr dpkg -l linux-firmware* :)
<yang_> hm
<yang_> ti mas verzijo 1.106
<yang_> pise pa da je bil rt3290 v 1.79.4 dodan
<yang_> se pravi ti imas ze novejsi firmware
<marko-_-> kjer bi moralo bit to
<marko-_-> ane?
<marko-_-> in wtf?
<yang_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466/comments/73
<Pepelka> Comment #73 : Bug #1049466 : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<marko-_-> 1.106 in 1.79.4
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem kera je novejša
<marko-_-> po the verzijah
<yang_> ja 106 je vec od 79
<marko-_-> torej bi moral imeti
<marko-_-> popravljeno to z gonilniki, ne?
<yang_> to je precise-proposed verzija
<yang_> 1.79
<yang_> jst nisem na tekocem z imeni teh verzij
<yang_> naj ti fantje povejo
<yang_> ceprav drugi pravijo da jim sploh ne deluje
<marko-_-> eh
<yang_> tebi pa ocitno deluje, samo pocasi
<marko-_-> ful sem razočaran res
<marko-_-> privu ubuntu mi je bil 7
<marko-_-> kolko let je to nazaj
<marko-_-> 6
<marko-_-> si misliš da je nekam vse skupaj prišlo :P
<yang_> a ubuntu je obstajal ze 7 let nazaj
<marko-_-> aja točno
<marko-_-> 2 verziji na leto
<marko-_-> ajde 3-4 leta
<marko-_-> nazaj
<yang_> ne vem, kdaj so se "odcepili" od debiana
<marko-_-> bloated je itak ampak dobro. Mam rad taki eyecandy s kerim pride pa temi igračkami
<marko-_-> za programe
<marko-_-> samo pričakujem da bo grafična in wireless delal
<marko-_-> kot treba
<yang_> marko-_-: lahko bi se navadil, da gnulinux ne deluje vedno z najnovejsimi napravami
<marko-_-> ja ta naprava je stara... pol leta najmanj
<yang_> to pomeni da je v smislu supporta se vedno zelo nova
<marko-_-> on asus je bil isto
<yang_> meni recimo ne dela backlight
<yang_> ne izklaplja ga
<marko-_-> pa so bli sam problemi z grafično
<marko-_-> lol
<Sky[x]> marko-_-,: ej si osx gor :P
<marko-_-> a ti to primerjaš
<marko-_-> z wirelessom?! :D
<marko-_-> haha
<yang_> jah pac ocitno nek novi bug tudi pri meni, ker je nov laptop
<marko-_-> ne sej razumem vse to
<marko-_-> sam pač, ne vem
<marko-_-> HP in ubuntu
<marko-_-> če že instalirajo gor *nix
<marko-_-> pa to
<marko-_-> mislim, naj bo porihtano al nekaj
<marko-_-> ne vem kaj je to ta trg res tako kaotičen
<yang_> marko-_-: lahko da so v kaksni drugi distribuciji ta tvoj bug ze odpravli, lahko da ne
<marko-_-> pa vse čudno da ne morejo naredit enega novega prenosnika katerega bo linux 100% podpiral
<yang_> marko-_-: saj tvoj HP je prisel pred-nalozen z Windowsi, tam wifi sigurno deluje
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> vidiš
<marko-_-> ne bereš me
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> ne poslušaš me
<marko-_-> rekel sem 10x da s opensusetom
<yang_> aha
<marko-_-> in sploh wifi ni bil
<Sky[x]> arch dj gor :P
<marko-_-> tukaj vsaj dela, samo zelo bogo
<marko-_-> omg
<marko-_-> VENTILATOR JE PRVIČ OD KAR MAM PRENOSNIK UTIHNIL
<marko-_-> aleluja!!
<yang_> a mas ze ful datotek gor ?
<yang_> ocitno jne ce ga imas 1 dan samo
<marko-_-> nimam
<marko-_-> ni problem mi formatirat vse
<marko-_-> povozit
<marko-_-> temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<marko-_-> še vedno kaže tako temperaturo... da bi vsaj vedel kera komponenta je to
<yang_> no dina pametna alternativa, kjer bi ti driver morda v celoti deloval, pa da je sistem podoben ubuntuju je debian, lahko za stos probas ce ti bo delovalo, drugace pac ponovno nalozis ubuntu nazaj, saj nova verzija ubuntuja bo kmalu stabilna, pa pac potem tisto nalozis oz. posodobis
<marko-_-> verjetno bom dal 12.10 gor
<dz0ny> marko-_-: dej pastaj kar ti izpiše modinfo rt2800pci | head -n5
<marko-_-> frustrira me to da res nimam časa
<marko-_-> kot sem ga imel nekoč in se zajebaval 10 ur
<marko-_-> dz0ny,
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ modinfo rt2800pci | head -n5
<marko-_-> filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.0-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800pci.ko
<marko-_-> license:        GPL
<marko-_-> firmware:       rt2860.bin
<marko-_-> description:    Ralink RT2800 PCI & PCMCIA Wireless LAN driver.
<yang_> marko-_-: zakaj mislis da bi stara verzija delovala, ce ti na novi  ne deluje....tvoja dva prenosnika imata razlicen WIFI aadapter, zato ti na enem deluje, na drugem pa ne, razlicni drajverji
<marko-_-> version:        2.3.0
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<marko-_-> ker sem naletel na komentarje kjer so našli rešitve
<marko-_-> za 12.10 in 12.04
<marko-_-> da dela super
<Sky[x]> pa sej live cd dej notr pa probej ce dela ?
<marko-_-> in jih ne morem sprobat
<Sky[x]> al pa na usb naloz :)
<marko-_-> super ideja Sky[x]
<marko-_-> bom probal me prav zanima
<marko-_-> če bo signal kaj boljši v live cdju ob 12.10
<marko-_-> samo dvomim da bo
<marko-_-> ker oni so neke patche morali nalagati
<marko-_-> ko sem bral
<marko-_-> verjetno bi ga moral instalirat in updejtat pa vse to
<marko-_-> in zdaj sem videl
<marko-_-> dz0ny,
<marko-_-> zakaj 2800pci?
<marko-_-> če nimam te kartice
<marko-_-> rt3290 imam
<yang_> marko-_-: v 13.04 raring pocakaj da popravjo
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$ modinfo rt3290pci | head -n5
<marko-_-> ERROR: Module rt3290pci not found.
<marko-_-> marko@shadow:~$
<marko-_-> pa mi ne najde
<marko-_-> yang_, ja saj drugo mi verjetno ne preostane
<yang_> pa do takrat pac uporabljaj kabelski internet
<marko-_-> ne morem ga tukaj
<dz0ny> marko-_-: zako ker hočjo met foss gonilnik ki ima isto osnovo kot vsi drugi, in potem nič ne dela
<marko-_-> pa zakaj to delajo
<marko-_-> pa koji kurac no res
<marko-_-> zakaj brez vezno kompliciranje neko
<dz0ny> gonilnik od proizvajalca dela ok, mam isti problem
<yang_> marko-_-: drugic pa ko kupujes laptop, probaj gledas da imas atheros drajver :)
<marko-_-> chipset
<marko-_-> misliš?
<dz0ny> yang_: for real un je še slabše
<yang_> ja chipset
<marko-_-> zgleda vse dela slabo
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> buuu
<yang_> dz0ny: zakaj bi bil atheros slabsi
<dz0ny> tam je vse black magic, re
<yang_> aja marko, haha se ena zadeva mi je padla na misel
<dz0ny> pr atheros se vsaj ve kako deluje
<yang_> lahko si kupis USB wifi adapter za vmesno odbodbje
<dz0ny> ker dajo kodo gonilnika pod gpl
<dz0ny> problem je samo da je vsak gonilnik malo po svoje napisan
<dz0ny> :P
<yang_> marko-_-: http://www.fsf.org/news/ryf-certification-thinkpenguin-usb-with-atheros-chip
<Pepelka> FSF-certified to Respect Your Freedom: ThinkPenguin USB Wifi adapter with Atheros chip — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang_> tale ti bo delal
<marko-_-> eh
<yang_> pol ga pa lahko meni prodas, ko postimas vgrajeni wifi
<marko-_-> danes bom pustil vse v kurac ker sem preveč zafrustriran in jezen
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e izpitno odbobje prihaja
<marko-_-> ko rabim krvavo internet in računalnik
<marko-_-> bom se jutri s tem zajebaval
<yang_> ja, najbolje da pogledas na bug tracker ko bodo izpiti mimo, do takrat bo ze popravljeno
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> če konc junija ne bo delalo kot treba
<marko-_-> bom jih obiskal na dom :D
<yang_> marko-_-: ne res, kupi si USB kljucek za wifi
<yang_> in si resil zadevo, vsaj zacasno
<yang_> ni druge...
<anny> cau
<yang_> cau anny
<marko-_-> hp direktor, ubuntu direktor
<marko-_-> yang_, saj verjamem ja
<yang_> marko-_-: pa ti mece ven signal ali ti samo "pocasneje" deluje
<marko-_-> sam nočem met usb vtaknjen not
<marko-_-> ko sem instaliral 13.04
<marko-_-> me je povezalo in disconnectalo, kot večine
<marko-_-> nato mi je uspelo updejtat in upgrejdat vse
<marko-_-> zdaj ostanem povezan, vse super, samo signal je slab. Ko grem k ruterju je normalen in dela
<marko-_-> samo tu ko sem zdaj sem mel milijon računalnikov in drugih wifi naprav
<marko-_-> in je vse delalo brez problema
<marko-_-> tako da je driver ali pa kartica kriva
<yang_> ce ti samo "pocasneje" deluje, se vedno do neke mere lahko uporabljas racunalnik, pac ne bos torentov dol vlekel, pa kaj, do izpitov bo ze zdrzalo...
<marko-_-> ja sej
<marko-_-> če nebi imel signala sploh bi verjetno že živce zgubil čisto
<marko-_-> sam pač res je grozno... kot 1/0.1 linija
<yang_> ce bos kej prevec hackal, bos se to kar ti dela pokvaril
<yang_> mah 1/1 ni tolk slabo, se BGP se da cez to laufat :)
<marko-_-> bom se defintiivno igral z drugimi distribucijami pa to samo sem se res veselil da bo vse delalo out of the box, da bo tisti filing
<marko-_-> novi pc a veš
<marko-_-> zdaj kob om to parkrat drkal
<marko-_-> bo mi postalo "meh"
<marko-_-> mogoče me ne razumeš samo meni je to pomembno haha
<yang_> ce bi bil 1/1 malo cenejsi bi jst samo tako povezavo mel za doma, vec ne rabim
<marko-_-> saj niti ni 1/1, še slabše je
<marko-_-> pač, google mi odpira par minut
<marko-_-> razumeš
<marko-_-> ne moreš normalno prav brskat po netu
<marko-_-> in spet je celi vroči.
<marko-_-> eh. Odpravljam se :)
<marko-_-> se slišimo jutri
<yang_> marko-_-: zamisli si, da bi moral sluzbeno preziveti 1 leeto v indiji, in vecje hitrosti od 1/1 sploh ne bi videl :)
<marko-_-> hehe
<marko-_-> bom se probal dat v ta mindstate ja
<marko-_-> :D
<anny> ne glejte, če nimate dobrega želodca
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6v2lIYusts
<Pepelka> Shocking footage of Russian orphanage child abuse - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Good samaritan, Gennady Uvarov sent in this video to the editors of amur.info to see if we could raise awareness of the issue. "The management [of the childr...«
<anny> :(((((( ....če se še kdo sprašuje, kako pride do vojn...
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> the fag?
<anny> ko bodo odrasli, bodo ti fantki vrnili drugim ženskam...z obrestmi
<yang_> anny: jaz bom najprej lepo povecerjal
<anny> yang, ti kr
<yang_> a si pogledala midway
<anny> yang, ni Å¡e zunaj
<CrazyLemon> anny js upam da bodo kr njej vrnili :)
<anny> to bi bilo najbolj fer
<anny> življenje je dolgo
<LorD_DDooM> anny: letos boš na maratonu Franja?
<anny> ja, bom
<anny> LorD_DDooM, rabiš kakšno kokakolo pod mizo? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Na trasi male ale velike?
<anny> obeh
<sterna> grozn video
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem ravo ljubitelj Coca-cole, ampak bomo kakšno rekli :9
<LorD_DDooM> ravno*
<anny> ti kr pridi
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: lej tega https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/946257_10200210539121637_1844097540_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> čist podoben enemu iz risanke! :D
<LorD_DDooM> A misliš da pride do vrha klanca? :)
<anny> hahaha
<anny> ne, ta pa ne bo speljal!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zihr.. po rokah če nič druzga :)
<sterna> sej kr dobr zgleda
<sterna> ful ma mejhno glavo, to je dobr za mejhn zracni upor
<sterna> jsm pa dons s sodelovcom mal pretiravu
<LorD_DDooM> Samo ko fura brez čelade
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/alpski-krog
<CrazyLemon> ja d0h
<CrazyLemon> čelada sam pokvari frizuro
<CrazyLemon> fant pa se je matral
<sterna> http://www.strava.com/activities/54897434
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Navkreber z Rokom near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<anny> pol kile želeja ne sme v nič
<LorD_DDooM> A pa ti zdrži baterija 7h+ na telefonu?
<LorD_DDooM> Ali imaš standalone GPS
<sterna> mi zdrzi
<sterna> galaxy nexus pa ultra gps logger zdrzi okol 25 ur poln
<johnnyyy> a na črnivcu ste se pa na piru ustavla :)
<LorD_DDooM> Opa CrazyLemon, personal best 50 km!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jp jp! ampak je dejansko personal best še nekaj minut manj kot piše
<LorD_DDooM> Še 20 min dol pa boš na mojem času :P
<CrazyLemon> ker mi preklet endomondo ni dal autopause .. in je beležu čas dokler sm bil na bencinski ter pil /jedu :)
<anny> ne se zdej zgovarjat!
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sploh nimam opcije autopause... sva na istem :P
<CrazyLemon> anny true story!
<anny> jaja
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne pozabi da je tudi personal best na 50miles :p
<LorD_DDooM> A to ste grupiča fural?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nope
<CrazyLemon> dva sva bla
<LorD_DDooM> No poj pa respect
<anny> ne trije?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pa na 20km imam bolši personal best  ..prav tako na 10miles :p
<anny> dva nista grupič
<sterna> johnnyyy: ne, jsm mou fotoaparat sabo pa sva pol vse poslikala
<LorD_DDooM> lol crazy pa res
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM letos je vse lažje.. je še ostalo v nogah tko da kr gre..nisem še tam kjer bi hotu bit.. ampak počasi :)
<sterna> CrazyLemon: kok pa mas 50km
<CrazyLemon> sterna preveč da bi se primerjal s tabo :)
<johnnyyy> sterna: pol si vetrolom posliku?
<sterna> johnnyyy: sm
<LorD_DDooM> Samo da jaz te fure iz Rakitne nikoli ne dajem pod personal best, če ne bi bila na istem :P
<sterna> johnnyyy: sam ni lih svez
<sterna> mislm je ze vse zelen cez
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ja kok je to
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a ti še kaj kolesariš ??
<johnnyyy> sterna: bo 6 let letos če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> sterna 1:52
<CrazyLemon> :00
<sterna> hm cak
<sterna> to je povprecje 26? :)
<sterna> a to po ravnem?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: jaz sem bil tudi presenečen kako lažje mi je bilo letos ko sem šel tistih par tur letos v primerjavi z lanskim letom. Sem imel pa 6 mesecev prisilnega mirovanja zaradi določenih razlogov, zdaj spet počasi začenjam.
<sterna> johnnyyy: ja js se spomnem unga iz crne k je na bajto tut podrl par debl
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne
<sterna> johnnyyy: ene 15 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ja vidim da bl mal vrtiš ja.. boš pripravljen do franje? :)
<johnnyyy> sterna: črna je bla med 90-95
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem če bom, moram na druge stavri gledal trenutno... bom pa vseeno šel, saj Franja je simpl
<sterna> johnnyyy: aha no, po pa 20 let :)
<johnnyyy> jp
<sterna> ko sm su prvic s kolesom cez crnivc je bla se streha sesuta
<sterna> CrazyLemon: http://app.strava.com/activities/15017271
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Breg-Doma near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> tkole mam "pretezno po ravnem"
<johnnyyy> sterna: takrat sem jst mev Å¡e tricikl :)
<CrazyLemon> sterna sej tudi js bi rad vozu pretezno po ravnem.. sam moram it v hrvasko istro da najdem več kot 10km primerne ceste :)
<sterna> jsm su pa lih u gimnazijo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ja mi mamo morost
<sterna> pa pol se prod, ce je barje prestrmo :)
<sterna> zdej morm pa spat k gremo jutr k babici u belo krajino pa morm se gonilko zategnt zjutri
<sterna> srecno
<johnnyyy> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> a vsi spremljate evrovizijo? :>
<dz0ny> ne vsi so Å¡li spat
<yang_> evrokrem
<sterna> jsm lih psa pelu vn
<yang_> evrovizija se je izrodila
<yang_> pa televoting je velik fejk, sam da kasirajo
<sterna> kaj sploh je evrovizija?
<sterna> a ni to una spica pred smucarskimi prenosi
<dz0ny> yang_: prek njihovga appa lahko glasuješ tudi
<dz0ny> tam je free
<yang_> sterna: tam kjer se gleda kako se nekdo trudi peti
<sterna> aja
<yang_> pa je brezveze navijati ker se ze vnaprej ve kdo bo zmagovalec
<dz0ny> http://db.tt/md2na7LMhttp://db.tt/md2na7LM
<dz0ny> yang_: who?
<yang_> jaz nevem zirija ve
<yang_> ponavadi tista drzava ki se ima kaj denarja za spektakel
<yang_> najverjetneje nemcija
<dz0ny> pol kakšna z nafto bogata
<yang_> ja morda norveska
<sterna> tole sm mislu
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejJvlA-8nXY
<Pepelka> Générique de l'Eurovision ORTF - (Te Deum - M.A. Charpentier) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »DISCLAIMER: All music, lyrics, videos and photos, remain copyright of their respective owners. No infringement intended. Used for the Artist's promotional pu...«
<yang_> sterna: ja pa je res bilo vcas pred skoki tole, dans ne vem ce je se
<yang_> ne gledam skokov
<sterna> js tut ne vem vem da ko sm biu mejhn je blo to skos po televiziji
<yang_> hm a ni na youtubu live streama
<yang_> od eurovizije
<yang_> aja to majo licenco zakupljeno tv mreze
<yang_> se ne sme live streamat na internet
<dz0ny> yang_: sej veš ker app zna
<sterna> wouldn't watch it if my life depended on it
<sterna> ajde
<sterna> sibam spat
<sterna> srecno
<dz0ny> sterna: :)
<yang_> dz0ny: sori nimam se tvojga appa
<yang_> ocitno bi ga mogu instalirat
<dz0ny> hm sedaj sem ugotivl da je youtube 720p boljše kvalitete kot over the air tv ki je tudi 720p
<dz0ny> rtmdump http://fms.rtvslo.si/live/slo1-low | mplayer
<dz0ny> rtmpdump*
<yang_> aha
<yang_> ne deluje
<yang_> aje http:// al rtmp://
<yang_> rtmpdump -r http://fms.rtvslo.si/live/slo1-low
<yang_> stream not found
<dz0ny> tist je za posnetke
<dz0ny> rtmpgw -g 18081 --swfUrl http://tvslo.si/media_player.swf -q --buffer 100
<dz0ny> potem pa poženeš v random predvajalniku http://127.0.0.1:18081/?r=rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/live&a=live&y=slo1
<yang_> ja
<yang_> uf
<yang_> nimam programa rtmpgw
<dz0ny> skupaj z rtmpdump mora bit nameščen
<yang_> aha vidim ga ja
<yang_> zacuda dela
<yang_> thanks
<dz0ny> :)
<yang_> a si ga portal v tanov ubuntu release svoj program
<dz0ny> imam namen še par stvari dodat preden pošljem
<yang_> a je tale ukrainka uvozena, da ni blont :)
<yang_> dans sem srecal eno bivso sosolko, napol ukrainko
<yang_> vidim da je CrazyLemon cist not v evrovizijo padel, ziher se ze pripravlja na televoting
<yang_> za Monaco glasuj CrazyLemon !
<yang_> tisti dobijo najvec 0.0001%
<yang_> evo zmagovalna pesem zdaj
<yang_> norveska
<yang_> ce je katera pesem v tistih letih ko sem gledal evrovizijo name naredila vtis so bili to ponavadi britanci in so vedno koncali na repu
<dz0ny> jesus The Junior Eurovision je Å¡ele creepy
<yang_> kaj pa je to
<yang_> otroska evrovizija
<dz0ny> little miss sunshine *1000
<yang_> San Remo zna biti se vedno v redu
<yang_> cudno da italjani spet nastopajo na evroviziji, dolga leta niso
<yang_> uf kaksne pesmi
<yang_> inzulin rabim
<yang_> tale se mi je zdela smesna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEos9VLtgFU
<Pepelka> Silvia Night- Iceland- 2006- high quality - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Esc 2006 performance of Silvia Night. I love her.«
<dz0ny> a niso oni kao vedno uvrščeni
<yang_> hm
<yang_> mislis islandija al britanija
<dz0ny> cudno da italjani spet nastopajo na evroviziji, dolga leta niso ^^
<yang_> ne
<yang_> imajo san remo
<yang_> tko da se tam "merijo"
<yang_> ni jih blo vsaj 10 let na evroviziji
<yang_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italy_in_the_Eurovision_Song_Contest#Absences
<Pepelka> Italy in the Eurovision Song Contest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> ko so bili drugi cajti in druga evrovizija
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H-TbwiadFs
<Pepelka> Eurovision 1990 - Toto Cutugno - Insieme: 1992 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Eurovision 1990 - Toto Cutugno - Insieme: 1992«
<yang_> ja tja do zacetka devetdesetih je blo ok
<yang_> men je blo cudno ko so tisti lordi z maskami zmagal finci
<yang_> no sicer pa slovenska komisija je sestavljena iz neke pevke koren in Raay-a
<anny> lordi so bili toliko odštekani, da so geyi padli v nezavest
<yang_> Raay je iz nekega levega benda
<anny> spremljevalna skupina od Toto-ja je Pepel in kri
<yang_> anny: ja
<yang_> anny: toto je zakon
<yang_> videa sicer nisem videl, ce so res nasi pel na evroviziji
<yang_> z njim
<anny> ja, so
<anny> na tem posnetku so
<dz0ny> em v kateri državi so letos, se mi ne da googlat
<yang_> jst stavim 5 eur da bo zmagala 1. norveska 2. nemcija 3. danska
<anny> yang_ sploh ne gledam, zato nas obveščaj
<anny> zadnja dobra naša je bila od maje keuc
<yang_> morala bi zmagati kaksna tista azijsko/evropska drzava
<yang_> saj jaz bom zdaj zaprl, k so nehal pet
<yang_> zdaj bo glasoovanje
<yang_> ja maja keuc ma kr glas, je za priznat
<anny> in stas! :)
<yang_> bom si zdele zavrtel tisto njeno pesem, da se malo spomnim
<yang_> ja dobra macka je
<yang_> zadnjic je mela koncert tu
<yang_> v ljubljani
<yang_> v sputniku :)
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGZHr-C-Vs8
<dz0ny> http://eurovision.konscript.net/
<Pepelka> HD Eurovision 2011 Slovenia: Maja Keuc - No One (Semi-Final 2) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Eurovision Song Contest 2011 Slovenia - Maja Keuc - No One LIVE @ Semi-Final 2 (May 12th) HD High Definition 720p«
<Pepelka> Eurovision Predictor
<anny> no, tukaj so pa vse anoreksičarke padle v nezavest! :)
<yang_> ta je "hodila" s tem sinom od unga ministra kaj je ze bil
<yang_> pozabil sem priimek, na sodstvu je bil zaposlen
<yang_> za casa kresalove je bil minister
<anny> aleš zalar
<yang_> tako ja
<yang_> no glas ima dober skor crnski
<yang_> lahko bi pela blues
<yang_> neki sem pol bral da je sla studirat petje v tujino
<dz0ny> !forum ssl
<Pepelka> Izšel je OpenSSL 1.0.0 (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3991/
<anny> ja, menda res
<yang_> vse trace obvladam k so babje revije zlozene v vrsto v trgovini pri blagajni
<anny> dobrih pevcev nam vedno manjka
<maxipin> hehe
<sterna> ful mamo dobrih pevcev
<anny> yang_ dovolj je da prebereš naslove
<yang_> ja sej
<anny> sterna, naštej jih par
<yang_> anny: vsi na *din
<yang_> zoran vlado peter
<sterna> majda sepe.
<anny> sterna, mlajša generacija
<maxipin> Čuki
<maxipin> :P
<anny> ahaha!
<maxipin> Helena Blagne----> TOP
<anny> pa uni, kaj je....
<maxipin> :P
<sterna> od mlajse generacije jih je ceu kp, sam niso bas nek mainstream
<anny> Murko!
<anny> pa fredi miler!
<sterna> no no
<maxipin> ja itak
<yang_> od mladih je veliko dobrih jazz pevcev in tudi igrajo dobro
<maxipin> Daj mi da mi pride..... :P
<anny> Helena Blagne je carica v primerjavi z lalala naanana
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGWBBVcNZIY
<Pepelka> MELODROM tableau vivant 1/11 VSI SMO KDAJ Å E NEKDO DRUG - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Album: Vse kar si pustila da leži na tleh, 2010«
<yang_> anny: samo to so taki neuvrsceni za manjso publiko
<yang_> aha pocak
<yang_> mam en video
<yang_> bos slisala kako ena poje k ma 18 let slovenka
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHSsRstipJc
<Pepelka> Tabu - Poljubljena - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Album: 42 - o smislu življenja, vesolja in sploh vsega (year 2009)«
<sterna> eric burdon :)
<anny> haha....
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TRXksCIqIs
<Pepelka> Ditka @ Kongresni trg - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ditka on a concert at Kongres square in Ljubljana«
<anny> ta je dobra
<sterna> tale tut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHUyIW0gfo
<Pepelka> Chvrches - "Now is Not The Time" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Chvrches perform at the center of a makeshift roller rink. ------ SUBSCRIBE to Pitchfork.tv: http://bit.ly/yK2Fbp ------ Follow Pitchfork.tv on Twitter: http...«
<yang_> hm
<yang_> kaj je to z youtubom da se tko zacikla
<yang_> ce vlece neke stre posnetke ven iz arhiva
<maxipin> Meni se ne
<yang_> vcas dobro deluje , vcas pa steka
<maxipin> Google pač ;)
<yang_> buffering je nekam cuden
<anny> tudi pri meni je počasen
<yang_> pa se men se buffera samo do ene 10% pol se pa ustav
<yang_> skoz spreminjajo tm parametre
<anny> čez legende jih pa ni!
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqIEb_sC6lc
<Pepelka> Atomik Harmonik - Turbo Polka - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Подпишись на развлекательный, музыкальный видео-канал Rightscom. Безграничная благодарность вам за подписку! Баста: http://bit.ly/Basta_na_Rightscom АК-47: h...«
<sterna> fajn description
<sterna> anny: a gospo sm ti ze pokazu kko zna dobr plezat
<yang_> anny: tist posnetek ditke je njena zadnja pesem, prej jih je 10 odpela brez pavze
<anny> joj, sterna, dobimo manjvrednostni kompleks
<sterna> sej morm poiskat
<sterna> prevec posnamem tega
<sterna> ni nc posebnga sam lep vreme je pa ful nice zgleda
<yang_> sterna: te kej novge bolijo
<yang_> noge
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> od cesa?
<yang_> a nis kolesaril dnes
<sterna> aja ne
<sterna> od kolesarjenja me ne bolijo
<yang_> aha
<yang_> mene vedno
<sterna> jah
<sterna> stretching pa nekoga k te zmasira pravilno
<sterna> pa te ne bodo
<yang_> hehe, mal vec bi mogu gont zacet
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br1SkwZnCXQ
<Pepelka> Climbing in the Sun - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/52118349«
<anny> topel tuš, da se mišice raztegnejo + obrok proteinov
<sterna> hm proteinov pa nism se nc
<sterna> aja
<sterna> no mal sm i guess
<sterna> palacinke je peku dedi za froce
<yang_> anny: proteini iz natur hrane al iz praskov hmm ?
<sterna> pa sm ostanke pozrl
<sterna> praski pa natur hrana je eno in isto
<yang_> ni cist no
<sterna> ja, v praskih ni vode.
<yang_> ne zaupam tistim praskom
<sterna> aja jah
<sterna> sam jih nared
<anny> vsakemu svoje
<sterna> glavna razlika je v tem da so praski zanic
<yang_> sem videl par teh stacun je zdej po lj
<yang_> maxximum fit al kako se rece
<sterna> aja ne to bohpomagi
<sterna> tega ne rabs
<yang_> ves kaksen je un k tm not prodaja
<sterna> ne vem :)
<sterna> nekak mi ne rata ponesrec not zavit
<yang_> skor kt brat od unga belega kolesarja
<sterna> js jem banane
<yang_> ja jst pojem banan velik
<sterna> sicer to nima nobene zveze z natur
<yang_> ceprav majo tok postasijuma da so mal radioaktivne ze
<anny> banance so oh in kalij
<sterna> ampak so dobre
<anny> borat priporoča?
<sterna> dunno, dobre so pa fajn pasejo v zep zadi na majci
<sterna> ceprov dons sm zivel od frutabel pa izostarja
<yang_> anny: TALE je tut dokaj neznana https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wI-dUA-B0Y
<Pepelka> Brazil Jazz @ Studio 14 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ana Bezjak & Big Band RTV Slovenija«
<sterna> pac to k majo
<sterna> po poti za prodat
<anny> jest pa od pic, burekov, krofov sladoleda, rolade  in visokokaloričnih pijač :(
<sterna> izostar je fajn k je velik soli not
<anny> slane prestice tudi
<sterna> azvidla climbing in the sun
<CrazyLemon> yang_ ni evrovizija zame..raje sm gledal zack and miri make a porno :)
<sterna> tko mors jit s kolesom, cist je liberating
<anny> puf...
<yang_> anny: midva bi se znajdla na kaksnem potovanju ne bi komplicirala glede hrane hehe
<sterna> s pavlicevga sedla je blo totalno awesome dons
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/alpski-krog/20130518_130558-01042-00045-Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II.jpg
<anny> yang_ sej ponavadi malo pazim, danes sem pa prou pretiravala :(
<yang_> sterna: uuu lepo, to bom sel jst z avtekom :)
<yang_> anny: ja pade cukr ni kej, poznam obcutek :)
<anny> še ena zimzelena, da se ušeska odpočijejo od evrovizijskega fušanja
<sterna> z motorji se ful gonjo
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HsT-6CdSX4
<Pepelka> Braco Koren - Ptica vrh Triglava - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Audio verzije velike slovenske uspešnice. Audio version of a great Slovenian evergreen hit.«
<sterna> omg my bros
<yang_> zdej ma moj avto generalno obnovljeno masino, morm sprobat kako gre kej v klanc gor :)
<sterna> jsm mel 14 povprecno.
<sterna> v klanc
<CrazyLemon> slow :p
<sterna> ja ce gres skp se valda prilagodis
<maxipin> u jaz sem se danes gonil z motorjem
<maxipin> po koroškem :P
<sterna> se zdej smrdi.
<yang_> maxipin: kaksen motor pa imas
<maxipin> .....kot sopotnik
<yang_> no saj
<maxipin> Bandit S 1250 ccm
<yang_> ooo
<yang_> oldtimer ?
<yang_> fajn
<maxipin> oldtimer????
<maxipin> motor je nov
<maxipin> ok kakšno leto star
<CrazyLemon> old!
<yang_> sem mislu da je oldtimer
<maxipin> http://www.motorcyclenews.com/upload/256901/images/01suzuki-bandit-1250.jpg
<maxipin> yang_ z gumby-jem sem se vozil okoli
<sterna> evo me: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OCmNe_X04rY/UZfqrlKZneI/AAAAAAAAMzE/3cmBnq2NFrg/w1211-h908-no/IMG_0543.JPG
<yang_> maxipin: aha kul
<yang_> sterna: na kok visok si se vzel
<yang_> vzpel
<sterna> yang_: ja 1400 al kok je
<yang_> wow
<yang_> to je se za pes it zalogaj
<yang_> kaj sele z biciklom
<maxipin> yang_:  danes samo lokalne ceste
<maxipin> Velenje, Črna, Ravne, Velenje
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> sej z biciklom je lazje
<yang_> kok pa je tezek
<yang_> speciala
<sterna> ene 4x hitreje gres za isti power, pa se kolena te ne bolijo
<sterna> 12 kil
<yang_> uf pa to je velik
<yang_> vec k moj mtb
<sterna> jah
<sterna> star je
<sterna> 16 let
<yang_> ponavad so specialke lahke
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/clean-colnago.jpg
<sterna> ja sej je lahek
<sterna> ce bi bil iz karbona bi bil 7 kil
<sterna> iz aluminija bi bil 9
<sterna> crmo je pa pac 12
<yang_> sam hrbet pa tut mal trpi
<yang_> k si ves pokrivlen gor
<CrazyLemon> niti ne :)
<sterna> narobe mas zic nastelan ce si pokrivlen
<yang_> a z blayotom gresta kdaj
<yang_> furat skupi
<yang_> mene je enkrat na krim peljal
<sterna> bl ne
<yang_> pa pol dol cez neke skale
<sterna> ja na krim sva ze sla ja
<sterna> aja cez krvavice dol?
<yang_> sem bicikel na rami s krima dol prinesel
<yang_> mater mu
<sterna> pa sej tam se da
<sterna> sam pac
<sterna> mal mors met tehnike
<yang_> sploh nisem mel suspensiona nobenga takrat se
<yang_> ves kake skale so ble
<yang_> tist ni blo prevozno
<yang_> on je mel progo v glavi
<yang_> jst pa tm na frisno
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> aja ok to je loh mal nerodn
<yang_> dol po neki gozdni poti sva sla, po neki "bliznjici"
<sterna> jsm tut su brez suspensiona tam dol
<sterna> ja vem kje, mim bolnice krvavice
<sterna> v iski vintgar
<sterna> tam je nice, sam mors poznat pot
<yang_> pa ozko je blo se spomnim
<yang_> ja
<sterna> k so nekje hudourniki pot spodkopal
<sterna> pa ne smes pustit bicikla da not pade
<sterna> v korito
<sterna> k pol vn ne mors
<yang_> no evo
<yang_> si vse povedal
<yang_> :)
<sterna> mors po stenah grabna vozt
<sterna> sej gres hitr
<sterna> pa ni problema
<sterna> sam pac poznat mors no
<sterna> fajn je pes jit prej
<yang_> sterna: mam SPD pedalke
<yang_> za prodat
<yang_> ce poznas koga da mu prav pridejo
<yang_> pa cevlje stut
<yang_> tut
<yang_> malo je zoprno to za MTB
<yang_> k so take na obeh straneh za zapet
<yang_> sem se parkrat pozabu odpet
<yang_> kr dober usekal na tla
<yang_> sem videl da prodajajo taka velka pedala, pa majo take male zebljicke noter
<yang_> za boljsi oprijem
<yang_> to bom nabavil
<yang_> grem v horizontalo, lahko noc
<anny> ln
<dz0ny> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5730142
<Pepelka> Poll: HN Linux users, what desktop environmemt do you use? | Hacker News
<dz0ny> no kdo je zmagal v tem eu/mizikaliji?
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-19
<sterna> yang_: povej kera pedala mas pa kere cevle bom vprasu
<yang_> sterna bom pogledal in poslikal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40181/#p40181
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40182/#p40182
<zdobersek> http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/05/schticky-dark-knight-infomercial/
<Pepelka> The Schticky Is the Dark Knight Rises of Infomercials | Underwire | Wired.com
<Pepelka> »When you’re an insomniac freelance writer who works from home, you end up seeing a lot of infomercials, and eventually, those things will wear you down. No matter how skeptical you might start off, you will eventually get to a point where you’ll start to wonder if there actually is somebody out there with a better way to fry eggs, chop tomatoes and make milkshakes in the comfort of your own home. I mean, television’s never lied to us before, has 
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: Re: Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40183/#p40183
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40184/#p40184
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40185/#p40185
<CrazyLemon> first!
<CrazyLemon> in ni airn :p
<dz0ny> jp brišem v vsakem primeru :)
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/zngK13FMgXM
<Pepelka> Nikola Tesla Pitching Silicon Valley VCs - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Support the Kickstarter campaign to build a statue of Nikola Tesla (with free Wi-Fi) at http://www.teslastatue.com or http://kck.st/ZWLzgG. Long before there...«
<zdobersek> Nick!
<Sky[x]> aj marko ze zrihtov svoj komp ? :)
<CrazyLemon> marko nikoli ne bo zrihtal svojga kompa
<CrazyLemon> thats a fact
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> vsaj APUja nima
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a zdej ti l4d2 že dela al še ne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je amd izdal kak fix? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: Re: Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40186/#p40186
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm, buy damm graphic card.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: [rešeno] [12.04]Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40181/#p40181
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40182/#p40182
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40183/#p40183
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40184/#p40184
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]Upravljalnik posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40186/#p40186
<CrazyLemon> danes se začne comedy week na youtube!
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qjMgyPvINU4
<Pepelka> Amante pulando da janela no centro de São Paulo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amante é pego no flagra HAHAHA SE FERRO!«
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si kdaj kuhala pečenice?
<zdobersek> pecenice se ne kuhajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem.. ampak zdaj berem po forumih
<CrazyLemon> pa jih najprej skuhajo
<CrazyLemon> in šele nato popečejo
<Sky[x]> jst jih vedno popecem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.uzivajmozdravo.si/dober_tek/strokovnjak_svetuje/vprasanje?aid=8646
<CrazyLemon> http://www.skuhaj.si/recept/mesna-jed/kislo-zelje-z-domaco-pecenico
<Pepelka> Uživajmo zdravo - Pečenice, kuhano zelje in pire krompir
<Pepelka> ~Kislo zelje z domačo pečenico~ | mesna jed
<Pepelka> »Zelje precedimo in ga v vodi kuhamo 15 minut. Nato ga zopet precedimo, da voda odteče.V posodi pogrejemo ocvirke in dodamo kislo zelje ter pražimo 10-15 min«
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..ampak vsi pišejo o tem da jih najprej pokuhajo.. zato me zanima če je boljše.. ampak sasa84 itak bl mal kuha.. tko da najbolš da grem kr sam poskusit :)
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> mi pečenice sam pečemo...nč kuhamo
<sasa84> ooo lordi
<LorD_DDooM> 'aup sasa84
<LorD_DDooM> sup
<LorD_DDooM> A vas že kej zaliva vreme?
<zdobersek> nope
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ne (Å¡e) :)
<sasa84> vas? :)
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<LorD_DDooM> Sem šel na turico proti vašim krajem... samo sem se na pol poti raje obrnil, ker je bilo vse črno na nebu :)
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa nonstop :/
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, prav si naredu ;)
<sasa84> no, naslednjič, ko boš šel mimo... cifro maš pa greva na kofe ;)
<sasa84> če ne boš ravno v času kosila prletel mim :D
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a ti imaš Premium Endomondo?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM naah
<CrazyLemon> ne bom plačal $20/y za kr ene feature
<CrazyLemon> bom pa enkrat drug teden ko dobim viso kupu endomondo pro app
<zdobersek> endomodo is shite
<zdobersek> pejt na stravo maybe?
<CrazyLemon> strava is shit.. endomondo je ok :)
<LorD_DDooM> strave en deluje na Symbian telefonih
<LorD_DDooM> ne*
<CrazyLemon> 	
<CrazyLemon> Ta aplikacija ni združljiva z nobeno od naprav, ki jih imate.
<CrazyLemon> strava :)
<CrazyLemon> Reportaža s sedme zaporedne dirke okoli Slovenije bo v nedeljo, 19. maja, ob 18.20 uri na drugem programu televizije Slovenija.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LorD_DDooM ^
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf3q9ASKLts
<Pepelka> Top 10 Ways To Get More Aero On Your Bike - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GCN suggests some tips to make you - and your bike - more aerodynamic. Follow GCN on YouTube: http://gcn.eu/gcnsubs You don't have to be a time trial or tria...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: symbian telefon mas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.. lord ga ma
<zdobersek> hehe, lokalni junaki so gor
<CrazyLemon> lokalni junaki*
<CrazyLemon> ?*
<LorD_DDooM> meh, Å¡e maloo pa bomo v skafandrih kolesarili
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: kosmate noge so NO, NO, NO, NO, NO!!!!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM right :D
<CrazyLemon> nič čudnega da sm tko počasen če pa mam kosmate noge :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to reportažo jaz sploh ne bi rabil čelade, moja pleša je evolucijsko perfekcija kar se tiče aerodinamike.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej ti uporabljaš stravo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny z dveh hostov floodaš ubuntu.si? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, bom pa mogoce mal tauntal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koga ali kaj boš tauntal?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fuhgeddit
<CrazyLemon> you are typing gibberish
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you are saying?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dz0ny z dveh hostov floodaš ubuntu.si? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: And i still haven't been blocked? Utterly disappointed...
<dz0ny> skoraj bi un mail označil za bogus
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mogoče ne floodaš s prave naprave :>
<dz0ny> bom spremenil MAC naslov, it should work :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang_> oj anny
<anny> yang_ : jutro! :)
<yang_> blagor tebi
<yang_> jaz sem ze cel dan pokonci pa se mi se zdaj spi
<anny> to je bila bolj Å¡ala
<anny> vreme je pravo za spanje
<CrazyLemon> sonce je!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/vrhovna-sodnica-gola-telovadila-v-svoji-pisarni.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Vrhovna sodnica gola telovadila v svoji pisarni
<Pepelka> »Sarajevčane, ki živijo v bližini vrhovnega sodišča je v zadnjih dneh presenetil zanimiv prizor. Vsako jutro so namreč lahko skozi okno ene od pisarn sodišča gledali žensko v srednjih letih, ki je gola plesala in telovadila ob oknu pisarne. Šlo naj bi za sodnico.«
<anny> CrazyLemon, kje vidiš sonce?
<CrazyLemon> anny zuni..kje le? :)
<anny> pr nas ga niii
<CrazyLemon> pridi v lepše kraje pa bo :D
<anny> bom...poleti :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Ru6X2yU.jpg [upstate ny prom night]
<CrazyLemon> hillbillies :)
<anny> kva se je tukaj zgodilo?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20130519_171725.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> ja.
<dz0ny> google glass https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TKvnP7fJZ9o and geeks
<Pepelka> Best reaction to Google Glass: Ron Richards from All About Android (TWiT) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ron Richards tries Glass for the first time. From Episode 109 of All About Android podcast (TWiT Network). Check out the podcasts on TWiT.tv: http://twit.tv/...«
<sterna> evo
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/55104812
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | A Little Regeneration near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<pitko> večer
<pitko> a se mogoče se komu sesuva nautilus v najnovekšem ubuntuju?
<zdobersek> nope
<pitko> prtisnem desni klik pa se sesuje
<CrazyLemon> yawn
<sasa84_> ja ja CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ane
<sasa84_> mhm
<dz0ny> http://readwrite.com/2013/05/17/google-sensors-data-mining-i-o-attendees
<Pepelka> Google Sensors Are Data Mining I/O Attendees - And They Don't Care – ReadWrite
<Pepelka> »The thousands of attendees at the Google I/O developers conference this week are unwitting guinea pigs for the company's latest Big Data experiment. And they don't seem to have a problem with that.«
<marko-_-> jo
<marko-_-> prišel sem mal updejtat yang_ -a
<marko-_-> pa dz0ny -a
<marko-_-> v biosu sem izklopil switchable graphics tako da zdaj dela sam intel 3000  in izklopil sem da ventilator vedno dela, ko je priklopljen na napajanje.  Sicer ne vem zakaj mi sensors za eno komponento, katera ne vem kaj je, kaže 127 stopinj kar je nemogoče. Leva stran je malo vroča, samo ne baš nekaj, ne vem kaj bi lahko to bilo. Ventilator dela, malo se ga sliši, ni neki moteče. Sam ja ,leva stran je tak... malo vroča med tem ko je desna fajn
<marko-_->  hladna. Če ne drugo mi ne paše na levi roki ko mam naslonjeno gor :) Wireless pa še ista zgodba... no router sem malo ojačal s tomato firmwarom na 75 transmit moči in je mal boljši signal samo še vedno slab download/upload. Bom pač počakal na driver
<dz0ny> marko-_-: maš gonilnik za ati nameščen 13.04 je že
<CrazyLemon> 13.4*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sematics
<marko-_-> oziroma neke popravke
<marko-_-> z launchpada in ubuntuforums tudi ni nekaj pomoči tako da ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny are important
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9239345/Dell_39_s_thumb_PC_Project_Ophelia_to_ship_in_July
<Pepelka> Dell's thumb PC, Project Ophelia, to ship in July - Computerworld
<Pepelka> »Dell's thumb-sized PC called Project Ophelia, which is the size of a USB stick, will start shipping in July for around US$100.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny overpriced
<marko-_-> dz0ny, ja sam verjetno Å¡e ma ubutnu vedno probleme s hibridnostjo ne
<marko-_-> pač preklapljanjem
<marko-_-> zato sem kar izklopila tijevo kartico
<marko-_-> atijevo*
<marko-_-> vsaj na #linux so mi rekli da se najbolj splača
<dz0ny> grel se ti je verjetno zato ker ni uporabljal ati grrafike čeprav bi jo lahko,  je kr cpu kuru
<marko-_-> ja saj zdaj se isto greje kot prej
<marko-_-> saj sem napisal vse
<dz0ny> glxinfo
<dz0ny> kaj ti pove
<marko-_-> jaz čakam na to, da bom 1x updejtal/upgrejdal in bo vse delalo kot treba
<dz0ny> tud za intel so gonilniki posebej
<marko-_-> polno stvari
<marko-_-> dz0ny, http://ix.io/5I6
<marko-_-> ups
<marko-_-> čakaj
<marko-_-> evo dz0ny http://ix.io/5I7
<marko-_-> samo glede na to da je v biosu opcija switchable graphic izklopljena pol zdaj ena izmed the sploh ne bi smela delati, ne?
<marko-_-> ali kako to funkcionira
<marko-_-> in na podlagi glxinfo vidim da intelova dela, atijeva pa bi naj bila izklopljena, ne?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> marko-_-: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<Pepelka> Intel Releases Linux Graphics Drivers Installer ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<marko-_-> kaj hočeš rečt da nimam driverjev?
<marko-_-> za intelovo?
<marko-_-> drugače pa tenks za link!
<dz0ny> marko-_-: ne, maš driverje sam ne vem če imaš zadnje
<dz0ny> aka updated
<dz0ny> vem samo da so z valve dela ti možje na optimizaciji
<dz0ny> to z switchable je pa pain
<dz0ny> še na win ni delalo, moj sony laptop je bil čist invalid dokler ni sony dal gonilnikov ven
 * dz0ny je zbrisal recovery razdelek, pol pa ugotovil da driverj nikjer ni, lahko si jih naročo sam je stal 100€
<dz0ny> kao en cd
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> noro
<marko-_-> tenks za link še enkrat bom definitivno prečekiral
<dz0ny> pa virtualizacijo sem imel zaklenjeno, laptop je bil 800€
<dz0ny> sem mislil da bom popizdil
<dz0ny> sony, never ever again
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/yHYQkLl.jpg pa ln :)
<dz0ny> meh tole http://i.imgur.com/GW9zz5s.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mmmm
<dz0ny> hec je da naše verzije sploh ni :)
<dz0ny> wasabi, sakura macha, purple yam, blueberry cheesecake, macha, chili pepper, strawberry cheesecake, green tea, Shinshu apple. red bean sandwich, strawberry tarte, pancake, black honey and orange
<dz0ny> .sporoči zdobersek http://i.imgur.com/16LXZds.jpg dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> how sweet :>
<marko-_-> .sporoči CrazyLemon test
<marko-_-> a to ti na privat sporoči?
<marko-_-> ali ko joinaš kanal
<marko-_-> aha vidim
<marko-_-> zdaj če boš rejoinal te bo msgalo. To naredi tak da prej preveri
<marko-_-> če je uporabnik gori
<marko-_-> .sporoči marko-_- test
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> sam sebi ne morem haha
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-12
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> ahoy
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk
<Pepelka> Disney's Frozen "Let It Go" Sequence Performed by Idina Menzel - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Frozen is now available to own on Blu-ray & Digital HD. In this clip from Disney's "Frozen," Elsa, whose secret powers have just been revealed, flees Arendel...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41732/#p41732
<yang> A je tudi kdo od vas dobil (brezplacno) casopis Delo v zadnjih dnevih v nabiralnik ?
<zdobersek> yang: rdeckarji sirijo vpliv
<napsy> oh noes
<napsy> rdeckarji na pohodu :D
<zdobersek> hide yo kids hide yo wife
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41733/#p41733
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41734/#p41734
<DonKuSTe> Imam en problem :) linux mi ne zazna spletne kamere... nekaj sem že probal s tem kar sem našel na forumu tukaj https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/ a ni šlo...
<Pepelka> web cam genius eye 310 (Stran 1) - Težave s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka> »web cam genius eye 310 (Stran 1) - Težave s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> ponedeljki
<napsy> sux :(
<DonKuSTe> XD
<dz0ny> haha http://drp.io/gfud
<Pepelka> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<napsy> ka mas to nek fancy irc client?
<dz0ny> https://github.com/leedo/alice
<Pepelka> leedo/alice · GitHub
<Pepelka> »alice - IRC client viewed in WebKit or Gecko«
<CrazyLemon> its upside down
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: that too
<dz0ny> hc je blo k je net prej crknu kot Å¡trom
<dz0ny> Å¡troma ni blo do 13.00
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst.. čemu sploh vztrajaš tam kjer ni štroma! :D
<CrazyLemon> DonKuSTe si kaj probal z https://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ ?
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Pogosta vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> predvsem Vodnike
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/psM88d2.jpg
<dz0ny> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> sweet!
<zdobersek> crazy lemons need not apply
<CrazyLemon> DonKuSTe lahko kr tu odgovarjaš.. ne bova sajbrala :>
<CrazyLemon> a je usb kamera?
<DonKuSTe> mhm
<DonKuSTe> ampak sploh je n zazna
<CrazyLemon> si preveril z 'lsusb' ?
<yang> Evo Tusmobil me spama s folkloro
<DonKuSTe> ne :) to je že preveč zame XD
<yang> "pridite na zabavo z Modrijani in Severino"
<CrazyLemon> DonKuSTe kako pol veš da je ne zazna :)
<DonKuSTe> :) ker če bi jo zaznalo bi svetila lučka
<DonKuSTe> tko pa ni nič
<CrazyLemon> DonKuSTe lučka sveti samo ob uporabi :)
<DonKuSTe> vedno sveti :) usaj svetila mi je vedno... sm zej tudi z unim probal in ni je
<CrazyLemon> z unim?
<CrazyLemon> lsusb?
<DonKuSTe> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> tole ti na koncu izpiše eno povezavo
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj povezavo sm
<DonKuSTe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452727/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05fe:1011 Chic Technology Corp.
<CrazyLemon> tole predvidevam da je kamera
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je miška
<dz0ny> DonKuSTe: dmesg | pastebinit
<DonKuSTe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452740/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> 0458:702a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) <- stupid name for a webcam :D
<DonKuSTe> oO
<DonKuSTe> kaj to pomen XD
<CrazyLemon> DonKuSTe si probal odpret 'Cheese' program ? sicer dmesg ne izpiše da naloži gonilnik ampak zazna pa napravo
<DonKuSTe> program Foto kabina Cheese?
<DonKuSTe> sem pa piše da n najde
<DonKuSTe> :)
<CrazyLemon> a veš vsaj kakšno kamero imaš? a je taka http://rudn.nodevice.com/static/models_photo/med/006/slim-320-6832.jpeg
<DonKuSTe> valda da vem in ja ta je
<CrazyLemon> torej genius slim 320 ?
<CrazyLemon> bl mal se omenja na forumih
<DonKuSTe> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt?id=HEAD     tudi tu se ne omenja.. tko da ... srečno :D
<dz0ny> http://www.linuxlaptopwiki.net/wiki/ALi_Corp_M5603C
<Pepelka> ALi Corp M5603C - LinuxLaptopWiki
<dz0ny> won't work
<DonKuSTe> XD
<CrazyLemon> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aQqKyow_460sa.gif
<DonKuSTe> XD
<DonKuSTe> se prav mam lahko jo za okras to kamerco :D
<DonKuSTe> hvala za pomoč useen :)
<yang> DonKuSTe: malo se googlaj, ali pisi na ubuntu bugtracker, morda pozna kdo resitev
<yang> ceprav, ce ni driverjev, bo tezka
<yang> vprasaj se na #v4l
<yang> ali imas tale laptop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusA6BG16E-RWDL
<Pepelka> LaptopTestingTeam/AsusA6BG16E-RWDL - Ubuntu Wiki
<yang> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aNeX1d6_700b_v2.jpg
<yang> Tinchita Flutz https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/10273553_698845703487080_4170282867872462672_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pa ravno danes me je mogu GPS hecat.. drugace bi bil zdobersek tako ponosen name
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dvomim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sprejmem tvoje dvome..sj vem da ti misliš da si above us - little non foil driving people  :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti sploh
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41735/#p41735
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41736/#p41736
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41737/#p41737
<napsy> dan
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<nnu> služba me ubija
<napsy> pravijo da je tihi morilc
<zdobersek> ubij jo nazaj!
<nnu> kolega hoče dodati uporabnika kot root al whatever. pa sem mu povedal da ga naj doda v wheel skupino pa odkomentira wheel v sudoers daoteki. ampak ne, obstaja samo en ukaz kako dodati -.-
<napsy> vsakic preden zaspim
<nnu> pravzaprav me sodelavec ubija :D
<nnu> pa še glih je povedal, da bo boljše da doda novega uporabnika
<nnu> omg
<nnu> tako to je, ko 45 letnik ne posluša 25letnika
<napsy> ah ta starina
<napsy> kdaj se bodo kaj izucil
<zdobersek> mhm mhm
<nnu> nikoli, lol
<nnu> ker že "vse vedo"
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> dead
<dz0ny> ping
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-27373457
<Pepelka> BBC News - Brazil: Police warn visitors, 'Don't scream if robbed'
<Pepelka> »Brazilian police warn tourists not to scream if robbed, in a pamphlet of security tips for the World Cup.«
<zdobersek> must I whisper?
<napsy> whiiip
<dz0ny> zdobersek: run
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41738/#p41738
<CrazyLemon> http://nadzorna.si-shell.net/whmcs/announcements.php?id=34
<Pepelka> Obvestila - Si-Shell.net, Spletne storitve
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/codepo8/status/466118375727718400
<Pepelka> Twitter / ProResting: Remember when a box of ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> awesome..office kitty :D
<idioterna> with a big bottom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> sllike so zbrisal z interneta, ko je en umetnik upodobil Carl XVI Gustaf of Sweden orgy
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Google Earth 7 ne odpira fotografij  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41739/#p41739
<slax0r> Important News:  Today at 16:53:20 GMT, it'll be 1400000000 in Unix time. ( epochconverter.com )
<dz0ny> google earth odpira slike?
<dz0ny> fishy
<dz0ny> ah
<CrazyLemon> mogoče če je v exif GPS koordinate odpre na tistem mestu
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> opegl je broken
<CrazyLemon> v redu..en ne je dovolj :p
<dz0ny> opengl
<dz0ny> isto kot chrome > google maps
<dz0ny> moras met aura build da dela
<dz0ny> neka fora je okol kolk "opengl context" ma driver podprtih
<yang> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/gangster-mille-markovic-who-had-pictures-of-swedish-king-carl-xvi-gustaf-in-strip-club-shot-dead-in-his-car-9084053.html
<Pepelka> Gangster Mille Markovic ‘who had pictures of Swedish king Carl XVI Gustaf in strip club’ shot dead in his car - Europe - World - The Independent
<dz0ny> 99% samo 2
<Pepelka> »The underworld figure who claimed to have compromising photographs of Sweden’s King Carl XVI Gustaf enjoying the hospitality at his notorious strip club has been shot dead in Stockholm.«
<dz0ny> compiz pa browser
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41740/#p41740
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1471352_595235260524265_2013215405_n.jpg
<dz0ny> ko se chrome mal zmesa http://drp.io/gfuM
<Pepelka> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj je pa tle narobe?
<idioterna> sej ti je lepo napisu kaj si ga polomu.
<dz0ny> it spewed that from abyss
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BmFtaz8IYAAql4n.jpg:large
<napsy> um
<napsy> ce mi moj mail client izpise to napako "Relay access denied" ... ka to pomen?
<dz0ny> slis se kot da je transparent proxy nekej vmes
<slax0r> da je access denied za zeljen relay
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> napsy: to pomen da remote mail server misli da nisi vreden zaupanja
<idioterna> kar bi vedno moral, ce se na smtp server ne prijavis
<napsy> se prav da prijava neki spodleti?
<idioterna> verjetno
<napsy> hum
<napsy> port 25 je vredu za starttls?
<idioterna> je ja sam je nezazeljen
<idioterna> 587 je ustrezen
<idioterna> marsikateri ISP dejansko blokira povezavo na port 25 na vse, razen na lasten SMTP
<idioterna> 587 je isto kot smtp, samo da zahteva prijavo in TLS
<idioterna> ce je pravilno skonfiguriran
<napsy> u 587 pa dela
<napsy> morm se sam ugotovt zaak google zavraca user/pass
<CrazyLemon> če imaš naštiman 2 way auth moraš dodat program v nastavitvah..or smth like that
<napsy> nimam
<dz0ny> napsy: username je full email address
<napsy> tut mam
<dz0ny> vcasih je blo treba omogocit v gmail settings imap server
<dz0ny> smpt
<napsy> to deluje .. recimo dela mi v thunderbird
<dz0ny> ah dunno
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27375741
<Pepelka> BBC News - Mo Asumang: Confronting racism face-to-face
<Pepelka> »Mo Asumang is the daughter of a black Ghanaian father and a white German mother. In her new film The Aryans she confronts racists in Germany and the US.«
<CrazyLemon> thumb war gone wrong https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10169174_10152156196994998_8385655428425242298_n.png
<idioterna> ej ej CrazyLemon
<idioterna> https://www.google.it/search?q=QUANTO+E%27+ALTO+UN+NANO
<Pepelka> QUANTO E' ALTO UN NANO - Cerca con Google
<idioterna> haha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne prikaže berlusconija :/
<yang> hehe
<yang> il picollo
<CrazyLemon> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Chinese-Government-Says-on-TV-that-Windows-XP-Users-Must-Choose-Linux-441889.shtml
<Pepelka> Chinese Government Says on TV That Windows XP Users Should Choose Linux
<Pepelka> »China has one of the biggest Windows XP user bases in the world, and shaking this addiction seems to be more difficult than people could have imagined...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: men pa ga
<idioterna> a zdej ga pa ne vec
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/05/the-orange-box-cloud-for-free-man.html
<Pepelka> From the Canyon Edge: The Orange Box: Cloud for the Free Man
<CrazyLemon> in če bi radi gledali marka v živo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.openstack.org/home/Video/
<Pepelka> Home » OpenStack Open Source Cloud Computing Software
<CrazyLemon> Microsoft uses JuJu :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/amd-seamicro-sm15000-server-sets-benchmark-record-for-hyperscale-openstack-clouds-7000029395/
<Pepelka> AMD SeaMicro SM15000 server sets benchmark record for Hyperscale OpenStack clouds | ZDNet
<Pepelka> »The test used 168,000 virtual machines on 576 physical hosts, with the first 75,000 virtual machines being deployed in six hours and thirty minutes. This, according to AMD, is the largest ever known demonstration of OpenStack scalability.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgdgvbnvqOo 11:40
<Pepelka> Riblja Corba -Niko nema ovakve ljude (Uzivo,Arena 2009) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Riblja Corba uzivo u BG Areni 31.10.2009. 1. Ravnodušan prema plaču 0:54 2. Radiću šta god hoću 4:05 3. Nojeva﻿ barka 6:59 4. Srbin je lud 13:33 5. Jedino mo...«
<CrazyLemon> fckin mezgec
<zdobersek> ce je zasaltu al kaj
<zdobersek> ne vem, kaj je delu
<CrazyLemon> fckin tvin
<CrazyLemon> zdaj so spet Å¡li na flash
<CrazyLemon> ki pa ne dela kot prej
<zdobersek> heeheehee
<orion1111> mezgec ?
<orion1111> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zvecer je se prenos is kalifornije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu tist video ki ga je posnela shimano kamera? :)
<CrazyLemon> tisto bi mogli vsi met gor :)
<zdobersek> vidu vidu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ugani, kje bom cez 2 leti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Mt. Everest!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hint: http://www.strava.com/segments/2071989
<Pepelka> Strava Segment | Kozjak spust
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dve leti boš rabu da se spustiš ?
<zdobersek> ... ne ...
<CrazyLemon> ah..right
<CrazyLemon> za vzpon rabiš dve leti.. in 2 minuti da prideš dol
<CrazyLemon> gotcha!
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> cez dve leti bom sprintu na giru
<zdobersek> ti kokosova lupina
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dvomim.. nisi niti blizu njegovemu rezultatu :p
<zdobersek> strava don't lie!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a treniraš za franjo ? :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: franja je bv
<zdobersek> guzva, stres
<zdobersek> bajseki
<yang> kolk stane tale igracka http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/05/the-orange-box-cloud-for-free-man.html
<Pepelka> From the Canyon Edge: The Orange Box: Cloud for the Free Man
<zdobersek> 1200$ semizdi
<zdobersek> 12000$ http://www.tranquilpcshop.co.uk/ubuntu-orange-box/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Cluster
<Pepelka> »Tranquil PC eshop«
<CrazyLemon> 8k Ł
<CrazyLemon> za 10k ł
<CrazyLemon> dobiš ti ga pripeljejo v firmo in 2 dni te učijo delat z juju :)
<zdobersek> are juju serious?
<dz0ny> juju :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni fajn ime.. juju :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek veriga mu je padla!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: meni ne bo nikoli!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti maš tudi tako specialko kjer veriga sama skoči nazaj gor? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: foili majo na okvir namontiran chain catcher:>
<CrazyLemon> pri bratrancu sm vidu..ko mu veriga dol pade sam Å¡e enkrat zavrti pedala..pa je spet gor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..drugače bi šel lepi karbon :D
<yang> Hans Rudolf "Ruedi" Giger (/ˈɡiːɡər/; 5 February 1940 – 12 May 2014) was a Swiss surrealist painter, sculptor and set designer.
<yang> Mr. Alien
<idioterna> evo yang
<idioterna> posnel sm dirt ride
<idioterna> bom mal zmontiru pa uploadu
<idioterna> morm dt za customer video na dealextreme za to lucko k jo mam gor
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://github.com/dz0ny/mopidy-lux
<Pepelka> dz0ny/mopidy-lux · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mopidy-lux - The other Mopidy web client, for day and night.«
<dz0ny> updates
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> WE MUST MONETIZE
<idioterna> totally.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fancy a CFO position?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek CTO or GTFO
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CLO?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek accepted
<dz0ny> Gramophon monetized this :)
<dz0ny> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fon/gramofon-modern-cloud-jukebox
<Pepelka> Gramofon: Modern Cloud Jukebox by Fon — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Gramofon streams cloud music to your sound system. A modern jukebox: smartphones are the remotes + WiFi brings everyone together.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: je tole hackable?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> mips neki
<dz0ny> pa blob only
<zdobersek> bloblobloblobloblob
<zdobersek> prototypal so pa z rpi
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa mopidy
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> 'but noooo, we must go blobby'
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo tu ki nima dostopa do tvina?
<zdobersek> o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek imaš mplayer pri roki?
<zdobersek> o
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> any *player ?
<dz0ny> me
<zdobersek> ^ that guy does
<dz0ny> kaj hackaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker flash ne dela sem pač najdu drug način
<CrazyLemon> resolucija je shite
<CrazyLemon> ampak boljše kot flash ki ne gre full screen :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> it works
<dz0ny> wtf
<CrazyLemon> good
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bom naredu playlist
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk suckajo tist njihov tvin
<dz0ny> rofl eden je bil pa zelo malomaren
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkmIIf772ZE
<Pepelka> Dirty Urh - YouTube
<Pepelka> »2:50 warp 9.8«
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-14
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41741/#p41741
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41742/#p41742
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41743/#p41743
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/help/img/
<Pepelka> - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41744/#p41744
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41745/#p41745
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41746/#p41746
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje je jablana? :/
<dz0ny> sec
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<yang> kaksen podatek kolk bo orange box stal ?
<dz0ny> 7k funtov
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> oo zdobbie moja miši :*
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavica!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja!
 * sasa84 že teče
<CrazyLemon> yang včeraj ti je  zdobersek odgovoril..jaz sem ti odgovoril, danes ti je dz0ny odgovoril in še enkrat ti bom jaz odgovoril in prilepil link http://www.tranquilpcshop.co.uk/ubuntu-orange-box/    da ne boš jutri spet vprašal :p
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Cluster
<Pepelka> »Tranquil PC eshop«
<zdobersek> whatwhatwhat
<CrazyLemon> in your
<CrazyLemon> buttbuttbutt
<yang> sem vse spregledal
<yang> hvala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nov FRI so zgradil
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gradijo ga že hm.. 7 let če se prav spomnem :)
<sasa84> ooooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oo sasa84
 * sasa84 zapoje rise like a phoenix, ko vidi CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> Å¡e brado rabm :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lih dobu mail 'kdo je conchita wurst'
<CrazyLemon> a si ga ti poslala? :D
<sasa84> ne, nism
<sasa84> dj mi ga fwd
<yang> sasa a ves kdo je tinchita flutz ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. sam EnaA spam je :)
<sasa84> yang, nope
<yang> poglej na moj fb
<idioterna> jao fb
<idioterna> yang: kasn konformist pa si ti
<idioterna> da si na fb
<napsy> ta fb .. se kdo sploh uporabla?
<idioterna> dedki pa babice
<yang> idioterna lustne punce so tm
<zdobersek> = babice?
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, huda yang !!!
<sasa84> hahahahah :D
<yang> to je tko kt eni k na aerobiko hodjo alpa jogo, sej ne hodjo zarad treninga ampak zaradi zensk
<idioterna> yang: all the more reason to run away
<yang> sasa ;)
<idioterna> lustne punce na facebooku so lustne sam na slikcah
<yang> so tud v reali ;)
<Matthai> sam če uporabljajo FB so ubrisane... kar pomeni, da se splača imeti pregled nad tem, katere so ubrisane, da se ne zapletaš z njimi :-)
 * sasa84 je tud na fb-ju...ali je ubrisana?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41747/#p41747
<idioterna> yang: nah, niso
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkmIIf772ZE
<Pepelka> Dirty Urh - YouTube
<Pepelka> »2:50 warp 9.8«
<idioterna> k si reku da te zanima kko zgleda s tem biciklom
<sasa84> idioterna, ti pa kr šopaš
<yang> ne vem kak kodek je to ampak mi ne predvaja
<idioterna> ja isti kodek kot vse ostalo je
<idioterna> ce sasi dela to ocitno pomen da je pr teb neki narobe.
<idioterna> zihr mas politicno korekten flash player
<sasa84> če bi uporabljal ubuntu in ff... :P
<yang> sploh ga nimam
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> ja pol ti pa ne morm pomagat
<yang> ce bi ti nalozil z webm bi pomoje predvajal
<idioterna> kamera mi ne snema webm
<idioterna> namesti mplayer
<idioterna> pa youtube-dl skript poberi
<idioterna> pa ti bo pobralo .mp4
<idioterna> pa mplayer ti ga bo predvajal
<yang> bom pogledal pol kasneje
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> tale yang je pa tudi ena cvetka :D
<sasa84> in rožica ;)
<yang> gre kdo v kratkem na nizozemsko ?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a to je ta DX luč?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne sveti slabo
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/big-box.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a si kupu novo kolo? :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> za enga kolega
<CrazyLemon> tudi CX?
<zdobersek> za sodelavca, najbrz
<zdobersek> ce je blo dostavljen v Zoffice
<idioterna> ni cx
<idioterna> za cimra od sodelavca
<zdobersek> mutna posla
<idioterna> mhm
<aaljosa> dobro jutro radni narod crne gore...gong je odbijo 13!
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon: to je na tebe letelo! :D
<aaljosa> kdo ma nacez forum? Oz. kdo mi ve povedat kolko ql je ta punBB
<aaljosa> ?
<dz0ny> it sucks
<dz0ny> vanilijo gledamo
<dz0ny> for some reason gre vsak search v cache v bazo
<dz0ny> in jo kr hitr ubijes
<dz0ny> zihr je CrazyLemon to not dal da ve kaj se isce
<dz0ny> pa za nSa dela
<dz0ny> aja plugini
<dz0ny> .facepaml
<aaljosa> :D
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon je kriv vsega to mi je jasno!
<aaljosa> kje pa se skriva..kaj dejansko dela kaj oziroma hodi u solo al samo zabusava na ircu?
<aaljosa> ker kadar pridem nikoli ga ni...je pa res da pridem malo
<dz0ny> dunno
<slax0r> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Flawless-Compilation.aspx
<Pepelka> Flawless Compilation - The Daily WTF
<slax0r> worth to read
<dz0ny> slax0r: lost in translation :>
<aaljosa> huda :D
<aaljosa> “Nothing’s wrong with it. It compiles!”
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41748/#p41748
<sasa84_> aaljosa, ????
<sasa84_> ja kje si duša :D
<aaljosa> ja sasa84_  srce
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> kako smo
<aaljosa> jz ql...delamo
<aaljosa> se 15min pa gas naprej :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2211-1: libXfont vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2211-1/
<yang> idioterna: dobr ga teras s colnagom nizbrdo
<zdobersek> po hribu navzdol je dost lazje kokr navzgor
<zdobersek> source: vem.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi se ravno strinjal..večinoma ja.. ampak so izjeme :)
<CrazyLemon> meni je dosti lažje v hrib navzgor ko dežuje kot navzdol :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, ampak midva ne kolesariva, ko dezuje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti mogoče ne..js sm letos že dvakrat bil premočen :)
<zdobersek> such pro
<CrazyLemon> oziroma v zadnjem mesecu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem gianluca ampak gre :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as pol Diego?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> mogoče luka.. na dober dan :D
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJW4F5rh9q4
<Pepelka> Lykke Li - I Never Learn (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lykke Li I Never Learn. Out Now... CD/LP: http://smarturl.it/lykkeli-onlinestore iTunes: http://smarturl.it/lykkeli-itunesdeluxe Amazon: http://smarturl.it/l...«
<CrazyLemon> a je dobr tanov album?
<zdobersek> yesitis
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akA-B64RACU
<Pepelka> Tandem-Duct Aerial Demonstrator - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In January 2012, Aerofex presented its recent work at the American Helicopter Society Future Vertical Lift Conference in San Francisco. The technology discus...«
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD-tGp556P8
<Pepelka> Lykke Li: I Never Learn (Full Album) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lykke Li I Never Learn LL Recordings May 2, 2014 01 I Never Learn 02 No Rest for the Wicked 03 Just Like a Dream 04 Silverline 05 Gunshot 06 Love Me Like I'm...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/potovanja/novice/2014/05/top_10_kolesarjem_prijaznih_mest.aspx
<Pepelka> Top 10 kolesarjem prijaznih mest | Potovanja - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Indeks Copenhagenize meri prijaznost mest kolesarjem, tako glede mestnih politik, ki urejajo promet, kot do splošnega odnosa udeležencev v prometu do kolesarjev. Tu je deset najbolje ocenjenih.«
<CrazyLemon> floating roundabout zgleda kul
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poglej jih kolesarje http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s636x424/14/134/635356762242299542_81845597.jpg
<zdobersek> v Nantesu
<CrazyLemon> aja..tour
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisem opazu :)
<sasa84_> ah ja....
<zdobersek> sasa84_: :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazj: Kamera Hama in Skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41749/#p41749
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kamera Hama in Skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41750/#p41750
<CrazyLemon> a je za kaj tale atom.io ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..za ordinary joe-a kot sem sam ?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda sublime text like
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> ni pa to sublime se
<dz0ny> autocompleate je bolj ne
<dz0ny> pa multi line edit ni
<CrazyLemon> opažam da ne completea
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, mas kako idejo kako delat fake requeste na strani kjer je obvezen login ?
<dz0ny> svoji?
<dz0ny> bod mal bl natancen
<Sky[x]> jp na svoji
<Sky[x]> en private page mam pa bi rad mal stestirov
<Sky[x]> koliko requestov pohendla
<Sky[x]> kdaj pocepne
<Sky[x]> pa kaj bo prej pocepnlo nginx al baza al kej drugega :)
<dz0ny> cookie?
<dz0ny> shranis svoj cookie
<Sky[x]> nekaj v smislu ab bi blo fajn
<dz0ny> reces testerju uproab ta cookie
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ravno googlam ce ab apache zna se prijavt notr :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, http://makandracards.com/makandra/13757-using-apache-benchmark-ab-on-sites-with-authentication
<Pepelka> Using Apache Benchmark (ab) on sites with authentication - makandropedia
<Sky[x]> tocno to kar si rekel :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: http://locust.io/
<Pepelka> Locust - A modern load testing framework
<dz0ny> ce hoces bit fancy
<dz0ny> https://github.com/tsenart/vegeta
<Pepelka> tsenart/vegeta · GitHub
<Pepelka> »vegeta - HTTP load testing tool and library. It's over 9000!«
<dz0ny> ce hocs bit hipster
<zdobersek> ... but I didn't choose the hipster life
<dz0ny> zdobersek: were you born amish?
<Sky[x]> midlm da bo ab with cookie cost ql :D
<dz0ny> no locust ti lahko simulira razlicen userje
<dz0ny> loade
<dz0ny> itd
<Sky[x]> jp
<zdobersek> dz0ny: maybe it's Maybelline
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazj: Re: Kamera Hama in Skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41751/#p41751
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kamera Hama in Skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41752/#p41752
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-15
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2212-1: Django vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2212-1/
<Sky[x]> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kamera Hama in Skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41753/#p41753
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> ciao bella
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10176057_10152144958816312_5405526838175177419_n.jpg
<idioterna> v raju niso mel genitalij pokritih
<idioterna> http://media.oglaf.com/comic/bitterfruit.jpg
<zdobersek> kle majo tud zakrito
<idioterna> ja pol k so ze jedl grapefruit of wisdom
<dz0ny> idioterna: to je zato ker smo v krščanski državi
<dz0ny> pa raste liistje namest dlak
<idioterna> hmnja, tut protestantske drzave so krscanske, pa nimajo problemov s tem
<zdobersek> a to je tista religija s polno kipci nagih deckov?
<idioterna> bou
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_nudity
<Pepelka> Public nudity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> idioterna: premalo si bral biblijo
<idioterna> hocs rect premal sm bral fake biblijo in prevec original?
<yang> Nisem vedel, da razumes Hebrejsko
<idioterna> למה לא הייתי
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Durer_Adam_and_Eve.jpg
<Pepelka> File:Durer Adam and Eve.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ja, se eni k niso bral biblije
<idioterna> al pa jim je blo nerodn muco pa tica narisat pa so rajs biblijo popravl
<yang> Uni k mate T-2 DSL modem a vam lucka ACT oranzna utripa al gori ?
<yang> SV2M104 Smartcom naprava
<idioterna> men zelena utripa
<yang> aja ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> hmmm
<idioterna> ampak zlo hitr
<yang> na ACT
<yang> nimam navodil
<idioterna> sam ne vem ce je isti modem
<idioterna> pac VDSL
<yang> ja vec modemov uporabljajo
<yang> ta je eden ta prvih
<msevph> A je mozno naredit tk
<msevph> Da ce dual bootad
<msevph> Bootas
<msevph> Da ti gre najprej v winse pa pol kj tm prtisnes pa ti gre v ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> sprogramirat bi moral en programčič, ki bi vsakič popravljal bootloader
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> ntdlr lahko bootstrapa na drug disk ce mureces
<dz0ny> ubi je to pocel
<dz0ny> sam da je rekel dej naloz ta virtual disk something
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, ubil se bom s temi cookiji pa ab grrr
<dz0ny> dej z locust no
<dz0ny> i tell ya
<dz0ny> jaz sem vceraj zvecer pol mal probaval ta locust pa je kr fajn
<dz0ny> recmo https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13PSEUX9udW-Yfi_sc5xyCmC6ajpwHQzN74Kn33FJIu4/edit#gid=821222114
<Pepelka> Google Sheets - create and edit spreadsheets online, for free.
<Pepelka> »Create a new spreadsheet and edit with others at the same time -- from your computer, phone or tablet. Get stuff done with or without an internet connection. Use Sheets to edit Excel files. Free from Google.«
<dz0ny> cherrpy(5 threads) je 10x pocasnejsi od tornado(1 thread)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, sam kako pa resis recimp problem, ce te vedno po uspesni prijavi redirecta ? :D
<dz0ny> ignore that
<dz0ny> ti dobis cookie
<dz0ny> mas cookiejar
<dz0ny> za vse naslednej requeste
<Sky[x]> sam zdjle gledam kako sploh preverm ce sem se res uspesno logiral notr :)
<dz0ny> v SetUp nardis priajvo
<dz0ny> pol pa tiste svoje workrje
<dz0ny> @taske napises
<dz0ny> pa ti bluzijo po strani
<Sky[x]> zgleda da bo res treba
<Sky[x]> se tole probam
<Sky[x]> http://2bits.com/articles/using-apachebench-benchmarking-logged-users-automated-approach.html
<Pepelka> Using ApacheBench for benchmarking logged in users - an automated approach | 2bits.com, Inc. - Drupal Performance Optimization, Development, Managed Hosting, Customization and Consulting
<Sky[x]> zgleda simpl :D
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> tinkering with drupal internals is fun
<msevph> Ker moram sam zarad enga izracuna nalozit linux na tamocno masino...ce bi virtualizacijo uporabljal bi verjetnp tisti izracun dlje casa trajal
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: https://github.com/dz0ny/travis-php-broken/blob/master/.travis.yml
<Pepelka> travis-php-broken/.travis.yml at master · dz0ny/travis-php-broken · GitHub
<Pepelka> »travis-php-broken - IT'S NOT ANYMORE. ALSO BEHAT IS BROKEN ON 5.6«
<dz0ny> look at this wizardry
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> fuck in ti autocomplete shiti
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.medjugorje-info.com/media/k2/items/cache/ab7f9c684bd05ad2d025b7e614a7f5fc_XL.jpg     splača se met well behaved kids :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, pogledam fist python stuff rebreed doc mi rata usec
<Sky[x]> dam nalagat error :D
<Sky[x]> error: Setup script exited with error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<Sky[x]> ma ni ti lepsega :D
<dz0ny> ja to sam na linux dela
<dz0ny> libav rabis
<dz0ny> pa gcc
<dz0ny> pa tko :)
<Sky[x]> ja sej na linux sem pognal ubunto 12.04 :D
<Sky[x]> morm se to nalozit gleda pravjo na stackoverflowu :P
<dz0ny> pa verjent bos rabu se virtualenv :)
<Sky[x]> sudo apt-get install python-dev
<Sky[x]> sudo apt-get install libevent-dev
<Sky[x]> tole je pomagal :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, sam svoh je tale dokumentacija :)
<dz0ny> za
<dz0ny> se to ej standard tools kr si ti namescal
<Sky[x]> nikjer ne najdem kje dolocis na katero domeno naj ti dela requeste ? :D
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> site = "neki"
<dz0ny> v LucustWebsite
<Sky[x]> nic mi ni jasno :D
<Sky[x]> morm se ostali si ebrat ne samo quick start :)
<Sky[x]> tole mi je vse razlozilo :D
<Sky[x]> https://github.com/locustio/locust/blob/master/examples/basic.py
<Pepelka> locust/examples/basic.py at master · locustio/locust · GitHub
<Pepelka> »locust - Scalable user load testing tool written in Python«
<dz0ny> pa se to mas https://github.com/locustio/locust/blob/master/examples/vagrant/vagrant.sh
<Pepelka> locust/examples/vagrant/vagrant.sh at master · locustio/locust · GitHub
<Pepelka> »locust - Scalable user load testing tool written in Python«
<Sky[x]> aja sem ga pa ze prek apt-get nalozu
<pitko> dan
<pitko> kako je blo v kiberpipi :D?
<CrazyLemon> a nisi bil???
<pitko> nsm bil v rožni v pondelk
<pitko> pa tork ni bil glih dan
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne boš verjela
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e sam ne morem verjet
<CrazyLemon> nisem mislu da bom kdaj dočakal ta dan
<zdobersek> kaj je danes posebnega?
<dz0ny> nekdo mu je voscu za RD
<napsy> zaka pa dans? sj nimas rojsnega dneva?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je blo?
<dz0ny> we are playing the "Guess why is CrazyLemon so surprised" game
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aljoso sm vidu
<CrazyLemon> NA KOLESU
<CrazyLemon> :shockingface
<idioterna> omg
<CrazyLemon> indeed!
<CrazyLemon> še zdaj se sprašujem ali je kakšna možnost da sem haluciniral
<dz0ny> njo al njega
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem nič takega zaužil
<idioterna> haluciniras lahko tut od previsoke temperature al pa pomanjkanja kisika
<idioterna> no al pa hiperventiliranja tut
<CrazyLemon> 20° je bilo.. in nisem bil omotičen
<CrazyLemon> tako da..očitno je res bil na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/betty-is-like-siri-or-google-now-for.html
<Pepelka> Betty Is Like Siri Or Google Now For The Command Line (Translates Plain English Into Commands) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<kubanc>  jov...
<kubanc> a ve kdo mogoce zakaj ce naredim v .httaccess datoteki preusmeritev na poddatoteko mi se vedno vrze po preusmeritvi na root datoteko?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker imaš v poddatoteki preusmeritev na root!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<kubanc> hja, bom pogledaj .httaccess kaj pise notr...
<yang> skurlo mi je modem
<yang> LAN1, LAN2 porta sta mrtva delata samo LAN3, LAN4
<yang> ubila ga munja
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/photos-of-an-nsa-upgrade-factory-show-cisco-router-getting-implant/
<Pepelka> Photos of an NSA “upgrade” factory show Cisco router getting implant | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Servers, routers get “beacons” implanted at secret locations by NSA’s TAO team.«
<idioterna> yang: to je pa tko k v getu zivis
<CrazyLemon> .yt in the ghetto
<jablana> Elvis Presley - In the Ghetto Lyrics (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2En0ZyjQgU4 ♥7,342 ▶2,362,680
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a mogoce ves, ima to kaksno vezo z preusmeritvijo: php_value session.save_path '/domena.si'
<idioterna> kubanc: nima
<idioterna> je pa vseen narobe
<idioterna> ker /domena.si je direktorij, ki verjetno ne obstaja
<kubanc> ja obstaja...
<idioterna> res?
<idioterna> kje?
<kubanc> jap
<idioterna> v /
<kubanc> na strezniku
<idioterna> ?
<idioterna> a si ziher?
<idioterna> ce v test.php napises
<kubanc> ja, pot do te datoteke je /domena.si/stara
<idioterna> <?php var_dump(listdir("/domena.si")); ?>
<kubanc> s tem da je pac dome=random ime domene...
<idioterna> kaj ti izpise?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> listdir mogoce ne obstaja v php
<idioterna> this sucks
<idioterna> scandir je
<CrazyLemon> pot do te datoteke je /var/www/domena.si/stara oziroma nekaj podobnega :)
<kubanc> ne pr meni
<idioterna> <?php var_dump(scandir("/domena.si")); ?>
<kubanc> ok, kaksna je pot pred tem ne vem..
<idioterna> ja, saj zato ker ne ves je problematicno
<kubanc> lahko da je tako kot je CrazyLemon  napisal..
<idioterna> poglej ane
<idioterna> naredi test.php
<idioterna> pa dej not
<idioterna> <?php var_dump(scandir("/domena.si")); ?>
<idioterna> pa poglej ce deluje
<kubanc> kam se zapise pot?
<kubanc> v to datoteko?
<idioterna> ker ce ne, potem tudi session save path ne bo taprav
<kubanc> aja..
<kubanc> eh...
<kubanc> pozab..
<idioterna> tako samo preveris ce php res vidi to kot /domena.si
<kubanc> idioterna, bool(false)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/walter-white-zaprl-laboratorij-saul-odprl-vrata-odvetniske-pisarne/336920
<Pepelka> Walter White zaprl laboratorij, Saul odprl vrata odvetniške pisarne :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Da bi lahko po končani epizodi zloglasnega "kuharja" metamfetamina Heisenberga svojo nanizanko dobil tudi njegov odvetnik Saul Goodman, je režiser priljubljene TV-serije Kriva pota napovedal že pred ...«
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<idioterna> kubanc: to pomen da /domena.si ne obstaja
<idioterna> kubanc: ce hoces vedet kje se dejansko nahaja napis
<idioterna> <?php var_dump(__FILE__); ?>
<idioterna> pa poglej kaj izpise
<kubanc> sm dobil pot..
<kubanc> z ukazom <?php echo getcwd() . "\n"; ?>
<idioterna> tut uredu
<idioterna> no zdej ves kaj moras nastavit
<idioterna> also ne met session save path tam kjer mas page
<idioterna> nared subdir nekje
<idioterna> ne sme bit dostopen z weba ta direktorij
<idioterna> kubanc: jes cuo
<kubanc> in zakaj je sploh ta ukaz?
<yang> idioterna: prnesli so mi spet modem ki ima 2/4 porte zive
<yang> ampak ta vsaj synca
<yang> idioterna: niti ni tok ghetto kriv, strela ja bla vzrok
<kubanc> ukaz ki naredi redirect v poddomeno. RewriteRule ^index.(.*)?$ http://yourdomain/subfolder/index.php [r=301]
<lynxlynxlynx> nenavaden regex
<idioterna> yang: v resnih soseskah mamo strelovode
<yang> idioterna: v ghettu mamo uptime-a 364 dni letno, brez UPS-a, ter nov strelovod za 19000 EUR
<orion1111> je ze kdo od vas poskusil typo3 neos?
<Gandalfar> hmmm
<Gandalfar> dpkg: error processing bbb-web (--configure):
<Gandalfar>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Gandalfar> a je kaksen pameten nacin da apt-get v ultra verbose nacinu pozenem
<Gandalfar> da bo kaksen uporaben error reku?
<Gandalfar> aaaa
<Gandalfar> apparmor
<dz0ny> zihr kaj okol asteriks
<dz0ny> asterisk*
<Gandalfar> ok tomcat6 se ne pozene
<Gandalfar> kot service
<Gandalfar> ce bi to kaksen error kje rekl bi blo tud fajn
<dz0ny> a to v docerju caras?
<Gandalfar> ja
<Gandalfar> [15546.543568] type=1400 audit(1400160491.091:124): apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" profile="docker-default" pid=27816 comm="start-stop-daem" requested_mask="read" denied_mask="read" peer="docker-default"
<Gandalfar> tole me odfuka
<Gandalfar> k ga hocem pognat pomojem
<Gandalfar> a morm met apparmor v hostu
<Gandalfar> sej ga mam
<dz0ny> run --privileged :)
<dz0ny> with
<Gandalfar> to je kaj
<Gandalfar> za dockerfile
<Gandalfar> al ker layer
<dz0ny> ne ku pozenes v containerju nimas dostopa do vseh delov
<dz0ny> ta flag ti jih odobri
<dz0ny> kot druge ce se service noce zagnat
<dz0ny>   RUN dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl
<dz0ny>     RUN ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl
<dz0ny> to ti na vsak service kyz start vrne true :)
<Gandalfar> cak to smiselno
<Gandalfar> mislm tomcat6 valda ne rab bit privileged
<dz0ny> zihr ne
<dz0ny> dej mi cel recepie pokaz
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, https://github.com/gandalfar/bigbluebutton-docker/blob/master/Dockerfile
<Pepelka> bigbluebutton-docker/Dockerfile at master · gandalfar/bigbluebutton-docker · GitHub
<Pepelka> »bigbluebutton-docker«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON0A1dsQOV0&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Gtk to Qt - a strange journey [linux.conf.au 2014] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subsurface is an open source dive log program with a relatively small but active set of core contributors. It was created as a Gtk application and did reason...«
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, grm jzt kaksen tomcat6 container pogledat
<dz0ny> kje se ustav
<dz0ny> line 82?
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, 81
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, sam to kaksne pol ure compila
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, lahk naredim manjsi example k bo hitrej crknu
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, let me do that
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: jaz bi tole notr dal
<dz0ny> https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/3ae6c41fe10af51cf06f
<Pepelka> gist:3ae6c41fe10af51cf06f
<Pepelka> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<dz0ny> pred tist
<dz0ny> k ti crkne
<Gandalfar> da probam
<dz0ny> enostavno bo preskocil tomcat startup
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, kdaj ga pa pravilno pozenem pol
<dz0ny> ko bo container zgrajen
<Gandalfar> hm lej k ne preimenuje
<dz0ny> jaz priporocam procfile
<Gandalfar> pomojem morm se en rm prej narest
<dz0ny> pa forego
<Gandalfar> hm moj /sbin/initctl je ze /bin/true
<dz0ny> run    wget https://godist.herokuapp.com/projects/ddollar/forego/releases/current/linux-amd64/forego -O /usr/bin/forego; chmod +x  /usr/bin/forego
<dz0ny> add   ./Procfile /Procfile
<dz0ny> cmd ["forego", "start"]
<dz0ny> probi se za un start-stop-daemon
<dz0ny> Procfile je pa heroku style zadeva
<dz0ny> napises keri servici se morjo pognat itd
<dz0ny> pa jih pol pazi itd
<Gandalfar> supervisord torej?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam bl light
<Gandalfar> kul
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, un tadrug ukaz je zrihtu
<dz0ny> za service al start-stop-daemon
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2213-1: Dovecot vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2213-1/
<Gandalfar> hm ne ne dela
<Gandalfar> da vidm kaj mu ni vsec
<dz0ny> upam da ne uporabljas phusion :D
<dz0ny> crap
<Gandalfar> FROM    ubuntu:10.04
<Gandalfar> kako pa vem kaj je to?
<dz0ny> lucid
<dz0ny> se mi zdi
<Gandalfar> to vem
<dz0ny> a nebi kaj novega rajs
<Gandalfar> pomojem je to un
<dz0ny> 12.04
<Gandalfar> 12.04 je mal prevec cutting edge zame
<dz0ny> :D
<Gandalfar> ampak vi mladi pa kar :)
<dz0ny> da se ne boš postaral zdej
<Gandalfar> ok tomcat6 se zmer jok
<Gandalfar> joka
<dz0ny> no preklop na 12.04
<dz0ny> vse dela zihr :)
<Gandalfar> ma ne morm
<Gandalfar> k tale bbb ni podprt pod 12.04
<Gandalfar> pa se avtorji derejo kolk zelo ne dela
<Gandalfar> drgac bi jaz tud kej novejsega ja :)
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> vidm svoj repo majo
<Gandalfar> ma itak so dost cudna navodila
<Gandalfar> razmisljam
<Gandalfar> a lahko ta app armor za cel container izklopim
<Gandalfar> al je to bad idea?
<kubanc> a je mozno da bi mi server zacel blokirati  (sedaj je spletno stran ponovno on-line)spletno stran ker sem preveckrat spreminjal .httaccess datoteko, ali pa ker sem zbrisal cgi-bin datoteko (sem jo ponovno nalozil iz back-upa)
<dz0ny> apparmor ti tud druge stvari pazi na sistemu
<dz0ny> bad idea
<Gandalfar> kubanc, ne
<dz0ny> tko kot selinux = 0
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, hm ok
<dz0ny> sem dal se jst buildat to zadevo
<dz0ny> da vidmo
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, un ffmpeg zakomentiri magar
<kubanc> bemtiš, jeba je ker ne morem pogledat log datotek da bi videl zakaj je prislo do errorja...
<dz0ny> 100/100 linija 8 core 16gb RAM
<Gandalfar> kubanc, a mas napacne permissione/
<dz0ny> bo pa ja zmogl madona
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, ok, pol si mal boljsi od mojga laptopa ;)
<kubanc> bom pogledal če so spremenil permission za cgi-bin
<kubanc> permission za mapo cgi-bin ter datoteko znotraj nje so iste kot med samim nedelovanjem
<Gandalfar> kubanc, kaj je pa big picture tega kar ti ne dela
<kubanc> kaj je big picture. Da j ebila spletna stran nedosegljiva zaradi internal server error, in to se je zgodilo ravno takrat ko sem brisal spletno stran iz root folderja,mel pa narejen redirect na staro spletno stran
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: heh root certe ma z 1012
<dz0ny> 2012
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, I know, I know
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, sam sprobat hocem :)
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, sam tolk kot je fucked up tala instalacija
<lynxlynxlynx> kubanc: lahko si mel slab htaccess, ampak to je itak preteklost, kaj je zdej narobe?
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, mrbit je boljs da mam dockerju
<dz0ny> kubanc: ce je napaka v .htaccess bo server vracal error 500
<kubanc> lynxlynxlynx, httaccess ni bil slab ker sem ga skopiral iz back-upa
<kubanc> in zadeva se vedno ni delovala...
<lynxlynxlynx> če si zbrisal vse živo
<kubanc> vse sem povrnil na zacetno stanje in zadeva ne delovala do sedaj..
<kubanc> lynxlynxlynx, sem vse povrnil nazaj...
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je kak cache vmes
<Gandalfar> kubanc, a ce ga preimenujes / zbrises se vedno vraca internal error?
<kubanc> lynxlynxlynx, ja to bi tud jaz rad vedel
<kubanc> Gandalfar, mislis mapo cgi-bin?
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej, s takimi triki lahko to izpodbiješ
<Gandalfar> kaj mas to kaksen perl
<Gandalfar> da mas cgi-bin? :)
<dz0ny> curl to the rescue?
<Gandalfar> aaa
<Gandalfar> SEVERE: StandardServer.await: create[8005]:
<Gandalfar> java.net.BindException: Address already in use
<kubanc> Joomla
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, mrbit morm port 80 exposat
<dz0ny> tud med drugim
<Gandalfar> ceprav hmm
<dz0ny> pa se ostala dva
<dz0ny> sam ti mas drugo tezavo
<Gandalfar> a to prej al pol
<dz0ny> ni vazno
<Gandalfar> gledam zakaj je ta stvar itak se nginx nasrala mi
<Gandalfar> mislm ce se to stepe
<Gandalfar> a na tej tocki se ni
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: tist sam iptables nardi :)
<Gandalfar> a ok
<Gandalfar> pac stvar umre ker hoce tomcat si port vzet
<Gandalfar> pa mu apparmor ne dovoli
<Gandalfar> (trenutno delovna hipoteza)
<dz0ny> pejt na kavo za pol ure
<Gandalfar> grem jzt prevoz programirat pol :)
<dz0ny> ta cas se bo pa men zbuildal
<Gandalfar> joj, ti si tolk kul :)
<dz0ny> .give beer dz0ny
<dz0ny> spet em idejo dubu
<Sky[x]> .give beer dz0ny
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> .give nudge CrazyLemon
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, xkcd kudos bota rabis ;)
<CrazyLemon> naah.. rabi btc2beer bota :>
<CrazyLemon> .give wedgie zdobersek
<dz0ny> each user has 10 jabuk
<dz0ny> jabuk can be converted to flower or beer
<CrazyLemon> in ko pokuri jabuke gre na ignore!
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ah pozabli smo na kafe
<lynxlynxlynx> kofe pa kolesa, brez njih ne bi bilo tega kanala
<lynxlynxlynx> Gandalfar: se obeta kakšna zanimiva novost na prevozih?
<CrazyLemon> npr. kolesa!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, to da je responsive si videl?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, ampak ne dostopam prek telefona
<yang> FB Tecaj http://www.krs.net/tecaji
<Pepelka> Tečaji
<lynxlynxlynx> videl sem, da si dobil nekaj podpore
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, ja, mal so me prisilil da sem se zresnu
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, zgleda da bo ios app konec mesca, pa tudi nov android app
<Gandalfar> zdele prepisujem nov API v neki kar se bo dal vzdrzvat
<Gandalfar> pac pozna se da ze par let nismo nc novega sprogramiral
<Gandalfar> bo trajal se kaksno leto da bo sel razvoj naprej :)
<lynxlynxlynx> aha
<Gandalfar> oz. na drugih projektih smo se tolk naucil da je treba ta codebase najprej posodobit
<lynxlynxlynx> jeseni dobim enega gis praktikanta, pa se mogoče slišimo glede podatkov — bi komot naredil par vizualizacij
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, ja, zdele bom naredu eno demografsko raziskavo
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, pa plan je ze en report spisat na tem podrocju
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, oz. ga ze pisejo pa bi ga lahko razsirl
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, drgac ja, bicikli so ze  :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo ga piše?
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, https://prevoz.org/api/bicikelj/list/
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ne odpre mi prevoz.org :D
<Gandalfar> hm?
<lynxlynxlynx> worksforme
<CrazyLemon> prvič ko sm šel gor mi je odprlo..zdaj ne več :)
<CrazyLemon> nope..nič
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je ipv6 related..tko da ne sekiraj se :)
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, amm
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, provider?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar siol
<Gandalfar> a ipv6 ti pa drugace dela?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar jp
<Gandalfar> hm tole pa ni kul
<Gandalfar> bo treba zdebuggat
<CrazyLemon> sej pingam tudi prevoz.org
<Gandalfar> pa dela?
<CrazyLemon> pa se odziva
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Gandalfar> a lahk ker drug browser se probas
<CrazyLemon> curl -I https://prevoz.org
<CrazyLemon> curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to prevoz.org:443
<CrazyLemon> sem probal tako ff kot chrome
<CrazyLemon> am ja.. to je težava pri meni.. podobno se je dogajalo z slo-tech.com oziroma lahk je težava na vašem strežniku :D
<Gandalfar> pa ti je s-t zdej zacel delat?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ja
<Gandalfar> bom reku primozu da se na prevozu to poprav
<Gandalfar> tnx
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar sej ne vem če je sploh karkoli popravu..vem pa da en čas nisem mogu gor
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, je https://slo-tech.com/forum/t607972/p4419579#p4419579
<CrazyLemon> no me veseli da težava ni pri meni :D
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: radikalni pristop run rm -f /etc/init.d/tomcat6
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, mrbit mv ? :)
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, mv tomcat6 tomcat6.disabled :)
<dz0ny> ne rabis sploh
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/fcb55e6d04f283a1948c
<Pepelka> gist:fcb55e6d04f283a1948c
<Pepelka> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<dz0ny> tole tale bbb-web pocne
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: BigBlueButton-web currently needs tomcat security disabled
<dz0ny> jut sayin
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, ugh
<dz0ny> default novi firefox je totalna bedarija za neke smartphone, smo na PC-ju nimam telefona v roki, se nebom prilagajav tem mobile-luzerjem in njihovih programerjev, majo se za neke PC specialiste uporabljajo pa vse default nastavitve zraven pa so pametni, jaz delam in naredim dokler ne dela tako kot jaz hočem, ne pa tako kot neka komisija misli ali kaki mikrosoft, makar več tednov, na konci mi vedno uspe in vedno izplača.
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> to me spominja na andreja
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, torej instaliram tomcat6 pa to pozenem
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, pa zacne delat?
<dz0ny> med un huge block of libs bbb
<dz0ny> pa ap bbb-web
<dz0ny> pa bo isntaliral
<Gandalfar> jay
<Gandalfar> tnx
<dz0ny> pozene se pa drugace
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> moras pogledat kak tomcat
<dz0ny> container
<dz0ny> no al pa tvoja varjanta
<dz0ny> z mv
<dz0ny> pa pol pozenes
<Gandalfar> sej bolj kot tole gledam
<Gandalfar> bolj me ima da bi na 0.90 verzijo pocakal
<Gandalfar> k bo na 14.04 narejena
<Gandalfar> pa menda bo bolj sane
<Gandalfar> sam se mi zdi da tole eni akademiki razvijajo pa zna se kaksen let trajat :)
<dz0ny> or 2
<Gandalfar> pa sej vids kaj vse so zvezal skupi
<dz0ny> flash bo ze mrtu takrat
<Gandalfar> to ne more bit slabo :)
<Gandalfar> ja, za 0.90 hocjo met native html5 mobile cliente
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> pa sej to ze mas
<Gandalfar> neki neki neki
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a kj brije?
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, dela \o/
<dz0ny> yay
<Gandalfar> oz. namesti se
<Gandalfar> dela verjetn ne :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope :)
<dz0ny> no zdej pa run -i -t name bash
<dz0ny> pa poganji
<dz0ny> tomcat pa redis pa ...
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, sej to si vidu vcer - https://www.dropbox.com/s/a37wy87mhevnulz/Screenshot%202014-05-14%2022.20.32.png
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot 2014-05-14 22.20.32.png
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> old / new tech
<Gandalfar> kle ni old / new
<Gandalfar> kle je kar vse :)
<yang> Prnesli modem kjer dela en LAN port od stirih. Klicem support, da naj mi zamenjajo modem k dva porta nista delala, pa prinesejo tacga kjer 3je porti ne delajo.
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRLExSS0TM&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> SIOL pritožba jeznega uporabnika Siolovih storitev - YouTube
<Pepelka> »pritožba jeznega uporabnika Siolovih storitev«
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/141487536
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> temu se strokovno rece "okol rit u varzet"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2214-1: libxml2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2214-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZyUWLW7kEI
<Pepelka> The luckiest unlucky man to ever live (Frane Selak) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Strange but true, this is the story of Frane Selak. Voice-over Artist - John Block (mr.johnblock@gmail.com) Disclaimer - This & That Visuals is not an offici...«
<CrazyLemon> tole je unfckin believable
<zdobersek> who the fuck is Freyn
<CrazyLemon> fran
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/najsrecnejsi-clovek-na-svetu-zivi-na-hrvaskem-in-namerava-toziti-americane/336953
<Pepelka> Naj(ne)srečnejši Hrvat toži Američane, ker se smejijo njegovemu življenju :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »85-letni Hrvat Frane Selak, ki mu pravijo najsrečnejši človek na svetu, saj je preživel najmanj šest hudih nesreč, namerava tožiti Američane, ker so njegovo življenjsko zgodbo prenesli na male ...«
<zdobersek> pa zakaj tolk potuje?
<CrazyLemon> če to ni sreča.. pol ne vem kaj je! :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vse se je zgodilo v .hr :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da očitno ne potuje toliko :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta zadeva z letalom ...
<CrazyLemon> !forum ocr
<Pepelka> Program za prepoznavanje znakov (OCR) na Ubuntu (Stran 1 ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5730/
<yang> haha luckiest unlucky man
<zdobersek> .yt qi luckiest man
<jablana> The Unluckiest Man in the World - QI  Series 8 Ep 13 Holidays Preview - BBC One (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnTaqBnNLUU ♥504 ▶133,608
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, a lahko se enkrat prevoz sprobas?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar "It works!"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar np :)
<yang> jst bi reku da je the luckiest, ce je vse prezivel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not so impressive as Frane :D
<CrazyLemon> but impressive enough :D
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, gah, ta software polovico sistema hijacka :)
<dz0ny> vse po malem
<dz0ny> pa nc ni secure
<Gandalfar> ja
<Gandalfar> not sure how to run this
<dz0ny> itd
<Gandalfar> razmisljam da bi eno ubuntu virtualko postavu
<dz0ny>  /etc//init.d/tomcat
<Gandalfar> pa naredu field test pa zbrisal cez en teden
<dz0ny> mas virtualko na njihovi strani
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, ja to pa 6 drugih demonov k jih mal pinga
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, ja to tezko v cloud uploadam :)
<dz0ny> I would not run that in cloud
<Gandalfar> mrbit se dobi kaksno ec2 instanco
<dz0ny> or anywhere
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, to je tko srednje neuporabno pol, ce je konferencni software :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/scratch-labs-stage-race-first.png
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: http://openmeetings.apache.org/
<Pepelka> Apache OpenMeetings - Home
<dz0ny> to zgleda da celo razvijajo se
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a so kake nagrade??
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> majce
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> idioterna ma tko, 9 vozenj pa 12 ur
<zdobersek> Pavlic, U23 v Radenski, pa v dveh furah 10 ur :>
 * zdobersek seveda ne tekmuje, ker ne bi blo fer niti do profijev
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda ne tekmuje, ker ima preveč izgovorov
<zdobersek> MAM PAC NIHANJA V RAZPOLOZENJU
<zdobersek> MKAY
<CrazyLemon> MKAY!
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, a mi das se enkrat link
<CrazyLemon> http://openmeetings.apache.org/ tale ?
<Pepelka> Apache OpenMeetings - Home
<Gandalfar> hvala :)
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10363398_10203170589000999_2934603312738534413_n.jpg
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, btw tale cudez ni nc dost boljsi :)
<dz0ny> tam pise nek update 2014
<Gandalfar> u
<Gandalfar> https://index.docker.io/u/dramaturg/apache-openmeetings/
<Pepelka> dramaturg/apache-openmeetings Repository | Docker Index
<Gandalfar> take stvari so kul
<Pepelka> »dramaturg/apache-openmeetings: Apache Openmeetings«
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10322830_782489731775669_9016823934533366974_n.jpg
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, ampak to ni nujno Dockerfile zraven?
<Gandalfar> ok nasu
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/10271481_782489681775674_5144132637967007628_n.jpg
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1j3VRshG7g
<Pepelka> Poplave Zavidovici Udar mosta Duge u Bosanski most - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Poplave u Zavidovivcima, Udar mosta Duge u most gdje se rijeka krivaja uliva u rijeku Bosnu«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny baje so kr hude poplave dol ja.. ode duga :D
<idioterna> zdobersek: ja js se u sluzbo vozn.
<dz0ny> https://noembed.com/i/https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1907329_10203043302696551_2695823932948784816_n.jpg
<zdobersek> idioterna: on tud
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da je delal en dan?
<idioterna> ne, da se vozi na smrad
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/FLYBYME/node-transmission
<Pepelka> FLYBYME/node-transmission · GitHub
<Pepelka> »node-transmission - transmission torrent RPC client.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: intelovi zadnji grafični driverji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41754/#p41754
<yang> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/05/15/fcc-approves-plan-to-allow-for-paid-priority-on-internet/
<Pepelka> FCC approves plan to consider paid priority on Internet
<Pepelka> »The agency voted 3-2 to move forward on a plan that could reshape the Internet for consumers.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Odstranitev zadnjih intelovih gonilnikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41755/#p41755
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2014/05/14/adblock-pluss-effect-on-firefoxs-memory-usage/
<Pepelka> AdBlock Plus’s effect on Firefox’s memory usage | Nicholas Nethercote
<dz0ny> crazylemon a bos botu dal torrent zdej
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-16
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [14.04] Odstranitev zadnjih intelovih gonilnikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41756/#p41756
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: lp :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [14.04] Odstranitev zadnjih intelovih gonilnikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41757/#p41757
<LorD_DDooM> o slax0r 'sup
<slax0r> ma nc, mal gledam zvecer po mwo, pa te nikol ni gor :P
<LorD_DDooM> Malo mi je zamorilo, ker se že dve leti špil nikamor ne premakne... med vikendi probam kej uletet
<slax0r> mja, na zalost
<slax0r> se mi pa dopade da so koncno dodali public in private match nacin
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj imam dragone pomasterane, tko we can roll heavies :)
<slax0r> dragone?
<LorD_DDooM> 60t
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> js se kr moj ctf 4xac5 rollam :)
<slax0r> sese stk in as umakneta :D
<LorD_DDooM> Včas je šlo to full hitrej...
<slax0r> mja, zaj ce dobis 80k+ cbills na match je super
<slax0r> sam dobr, mogu sm kupit es struct in dhs
<slax0r> je spet slo ~3mil
<LorD_DDooM> Ko so začel logat sem imel 120k avg, pa match je trajal ~4 min in 8v8. Zdaj pa avg time 7 min, 89k cbils
<slax0r> moreva probat enkrat en private match 1v1, da vidiva kolk cbillsov dobis takrat :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem zdaj za vse dragone kupil XL350...en reaktor je 6 mil :S
<LorD_DDooM> nič ne dobiš
<LorD_DDooM> pa oba bi morala imet premium time
<slax0r> a ne mores private matcha spilat ce nimas premiuma?
<LorD_DDooM> private brez premiuma lahko igraš, vendar samo 12v12 random map.Če hočeš karkoli spreminjat mislim da moraš imet premium
<slax0r> lol :D
<slax0r> a se ne bo nihce te igre kupu in naredu kaj iz tega?
<LorD_DDooM> oziroma LEADERja obeh ekip morata imeti premium, tko da za 1v1 bi oba rabila premium
<LorD_DDooM> Ma ta MWO je katastrofa...
<LorD_DDooM> oz PGI/IGP
<LorD_DDooM> Miscrosoft ima čez licenco...če mwo pade spet 10 let ne bo nič iz battletecha
<slax0r> ja pa m$ dela kaj na tej igri?
<LorD_DDooM> ne
<slax0r> a so pol kupl licenco od m$? al jim placujejo royalties?
<LorD_DDooM> Mislil da so zakupili licenco do 2016, zdaj so pa podaljšali do2018
<slax0r> sam cene pa tut majo prave
<slax0r> 500$ za clan packe :D
<LorD_DDooM> tko da do 2018 ima PGI/IGP eksluzivne pravide do mechwarriorja :S
<slax0r> naj raje dajo placljivo igro, vsaka kopija 60$ in je to to
<LorD_DDooM> cene so oderuške da bolj ne bi mogle bit
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim čist sfaljen koncept
<slax0r> ma men nasplosno ne disijo te igre, play4free/pay2win
<LorD_DDooM> Saj meni tudi ne...samo to je edina MW igra v zadnjih 12 letih
<slax0r> mja
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj ko bodo klani uletel bo pa še tist minimalni balans šel rakom žvižgat...
<slax0r> zakaj mislis?
<LorD_DDooM> Če misliš da je tvoj ctf 4X s 4xAC5 hud mech, čakaj da pride Dire Wolf s 4x CUAC20 (clan ultra AC20)
<slax0r> saj to ze
<slax0r> zato bi se mi pa dopadlo da bi bli IS vs C matchi 3x lance vs 2x star
<slax0r> potem je se nekak balanced
<LorD_DDooM> Dejansko bi mroal bit 3xlance 1 star, ampak junija bo Å¡e zmer 12v12 ISvsClan mixed teams
<slax0r> ah, 1 star je premal
<slax0r> razen ce je ta star bad-ass in ve kaj dela na battlefieldu
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to da so v MWO clan mechi močno znerfani se strinjam. V TT pa imajo clan mechi vsaj 2x višji battle value
<LorD_DDooM> tko da 10v12 bi bilo vredu...samo ne bo
<LorD_DDooM> ker PGI hoče da clan=IS, kar je bedarija
<slax0r> to je res noro ja
<slax0r> clan tech je majka proti is
<slax0r> ampak jebiga, dokler nimamo drugega, bo tudi to vredu
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @16.05.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 41%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:30:12, Kulminacija: 12:59:40, Sončni zahod: 20:29:08
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 58min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<Gandalfar> u za tect bo
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo na sberbanki ?
<Sky[x]> hop a mislis it tea ?
<Sky[x]> tja*
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zaenkrat sam mal primerjam
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> so kr ugodni.. še posebej ti brezplačni dvigi na bankomatih povsod kjer je EUR
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> jah lej rusi pac sej hocjo pokupt celo slo drgac kar mam informacij :)
<CrazyLemon> sej prav :)
<CrazyLemon> mene sam moti da nimajo nobene kartice za paypal.. kot je naprimer visa electron
<Sky[x]> dja jim pisi mogoce nacrtujejo
<CrazyLemon> hm.. 40€ je sam OTP reader
 * CrazyLemon ga je dobu brezplačno na BK
<yang> CrazyLemon: banka koper ma viso electron
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Tinkoff bank?
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<CrazyLemon> yang vem..uporabljam jo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it saxo
<CrazyLemon> ko bo hrvaška mela EUR bom mogoče šel na sberbank.. trenutno pa se mi ne splača kaj preveč
<napsy> uh, lazy fridays
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/v-kopru-sadijo-nova-drevesa-palme-na-posebni-terapiji/337008        pa so Å¡le.. palme :/
<zdobersek> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/85900512909
<yang> pa tko lepo je zgledalo ko so ble palme, kot kaksen monte carlo
<zdobersek> just poorer
<yang> ja mal vec nedokoncanih stavb kt v montecarlu
<CrazyLemon> ne monte carlo..miami!
<yang> ;)
<yang> sej nevem a so une palme mele kake plodove ? verjetno niso ble kokosove palme :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda so mele plodove
<CrazyLemon> vsi plodovi so končali v popotovi denarnici
<yang> hehe
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> V krajih zahodno od nas bo delno jasno, drugod pretežno oblačno. Predvsem v krajih vzhodno in južno od nas bo občasno deževalo. Danes bo še vetrovno.
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V nedeljo in ponedeljek bo spremenljivo oblačno. Pojavljale se bodo krajevne padavine, deloma plohe, ki bodo pogostejše v zahodni polovici Slovenije.  Nekoliko topleje bo, čez dan bo pihal jugozahodni veter.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I wish to confess
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek oh noes
<CrazyLemon> kolesariš tudi ko dežuje ane.. sm vedu
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... ce me ujame
<CrazyLemon> mmmmhmmmmmm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v glavnem, probal bom 36-zobni veriznik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek w00t..why
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 39 je mogoc mal too much
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> najdu sm nov dream bike!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.jbcenter.si/Specialized-Roubaix-SL4-Expert-Ultegra-DI2-Disc
<yang> samo 5400
<zdobersek> yang: => dream bike
<yang> dodam se polovico in dobim nov avto
<CrazyLemon> samo Å¡e "polovico" :D
<yang> za 5400 dobis kakega 1 leto starega
<zdobersek> ampak avta ne mores gonit
<yang> seveda
<yang> lahko gres 200 na uro
<idioterna> ne ne mores
<idioterna> prepovedano je.
<yang> to ni pomembno
<idioterna> seveda je pomembno
<yang> zadnjic pravi ena znanka, da je bla iz lj do trsta v pol ure
<idioterna> a si jo na mestu ustrelu
<idioterna> pa reku "uh, sori, nism te vidu"
<yang> pa da rada po desni prehiteva
<yang> nevem ce ima splh izpit
<yang> to je lahka ful nesreca
<yang> ce si nestrpen voznik pa po desni prehitevas
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej zato sm pa reku
<CrazyLemon> z eno leto starim za 5400 ne moreš it 200
<idioterna> zakaj je nisi na mestu ustrelu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 180 ne
<idioterna> pa reku "sori, nism te vidu"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: strap it to a space shuttle
<yang> reku sm ji, da ful nemaram uni k mi blendajo ponoci na avtocesti
<yang> on pa prav, "jaz ful vedno blendam"
 * CrazyLemon obožuje take ki blendajo
<yang> a pol zmanjsas hitrost ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lej to cirkularko
<zdobersek>  http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/EXpI_f_WQqX1aRTpg1m_u4zTTky7XhgzeUk-CXm6Yb8/mtime:1384896228/sites/default/files/images/products/accessories/cring_road_red_53t_s1_130_al4_blk_4_f.a11l_11.6215.198.000.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yang odvisno a je gužva spredaj ali ne
<yang> un blenda in ce se mu ne umaknes te po desni, al pa po odstavnem
<zdobersek> pust jih naprej, naj se spalacinkajo v ksni odstavni nisi
<CrazyLemon> če ni..pol se umaknem.. če je.. pol zmanjšam hitrost in vztrajam nekaj kilometrov.. nato se dam na desno in se mu prilepim zadaj ter začnem blendat :)
<zdobersek> ce bodo le edini v avtu
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je 39!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 53
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prestej
<CrazyLemon> no..39 sm vidu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 50/34 nabaviš pa je
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne se hecat
<zdobersek> 53 ne gre nikamo
<zdobersek> r
<CrazyLemon> <sabdfl> hi folks
<CrazyLemon> <sabdfl> [104456.655422] systemd-hostnamed[20855]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<CrazyLemon> <sabdfl> por que?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj jih bo mark napi..u
<dz0ny> to je zarad logind
<dz0ny> skip
<CrazyLemon> logind ali systemd ?
<dz0ny> logind
<dz0ny> to je systemd paket
<dz0ny> app
<zdobersek> progress
<zdobersek> crashing in gstglwindow_dispmanx_egl.c, unable to open the EGL display
<zdobersek> ^W^W^W^W^W^W^W
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: [14.04] Odstranitev zadnjih intelovih gonilnikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41758/#p41758
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [14.04] Odstranitev zadnjih intelovih gonilnikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41759/#p41759
<CrazyLemon> maan
<CrazyLemon> vanilla forums 2.0 dela vse
<CrazyLemon> vanilla forums 2.1 delajo osnove
<CrazyLemon> stupid programmers!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> 2.2 ne dela nic?
<CrazyLemon> 2.2 in dev
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bo delala samo prva stran
<CrazyLemon> drugo nič
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/blob/master/README.md       glej known issues :D
<zdobersek> zeh ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why you not tell me about giro today..why
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva
<yang> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2014/05/izstekani-leon-matek/
<yang> a se komu odpre tole
<dz0ny> ja
<yang> ma sranje
<yang> men ne dela
<yang> The video could not be loaded, either because the server or network failed or because the format is not supported:
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker nimaš flasha
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<upd> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101118181318AASDzcw aa zdej pa vem :)
<yang> ja bravo za rtvslo da majo tak encoding
<zdobersek> ni pene
<zdobersek> bo Tashka resla
<yang> No tale tip ma kr dobre pesmi
<idioterna> a zato hocs piratizirat
<yang> idioterna: rad bi vidu a je kaj obcinstva v studiu
<yang> muzko je itak treba poslusat ne gledat
<yang> e tole je pa zdej ful dobr povedu
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-17
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41760/#p41760
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41761/#p41761
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @17.05.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 70%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:29:05, Kulminacija: 12:59:42, Sončni zahod: 20:30:19
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 01min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41762/#p41762
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, pa ne da ste sli na github iz unga cudnga versioninga ?
<Sky[x]> bazaar grr
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] povsod smo!
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bomo Å¡li na svn!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> github je trenutno preproduction
<CrazyLemon> bzr je production
<CrazyLemon> enkrat jeseni pa bo github production.. hopefully :)
<zdobersek> bzr is shite
<zdobersek> SHITE SHITE SHITE
<zdobersek> .pic shite
<jablana> http://m.mhcdn.net/store/manga/10197/004.0/compressed/mcm_hp_houkago_kimi_to_koi_shite_-_story_004_-_000.jpg?v=11357098725
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> peter.marren@tesco.net sporoca:
<zdobersek> 'I have a project worth $5.2, if interested reply'
<zdobersek> oh Peter!
<dz0ny> $5.2k
<dz0ny> i smell typo
<zdobersek> $5.2B or GTFO
<dz0ny> ej CrazyLemon a si ti zadel 28m€
<dz0ny> spet na obali zgleda
<zdobersek> a ni model iz Zalca?
<zdobersek> ... ali modelka
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni bilo nič na obali
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41763/#p41763
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol @forum
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm.. mi je kr mal dvignu pritisk
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je narobe s temi na steephill
<CrazyLemon> a ne ločijo dni v tednu?
<CrazyLemon> vedno so -1.. stage 8 piše da je v petek..wtf danes je
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/interaktivno/poiscite-svojega-evrokandidata-z-delom.html
<CrazyLemon> meni pravi za NSI + SLS
<CrazyLemon> 89%
<CrazyLemon> 87% piratska stranka
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> cist nasprotni
<dz0ny> something fishy here
<CrazyLemon> kdaj so sploh volitve?
<CrazyLemon> drugi teden?
<dz0ny> 25ish
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41764/#p41764
<zdobersek> men ven vrze Sanjsko sluzbo
<zdobersek> Kacin, DeSUS 89%
<zdobersek> bedna vprasanja
<dz0ny> array(16).random()[0]
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what you talkin' 'bout http://www.steephill.tv/giro-d-italia/#08-preview-2014
<zdobersek> dz0ny: WFM
<dz0ny> WWELMD
<CrazyLemon> Stage 8 start time: Friday 12:15 CET (12:15:00 PM GMT+0200);
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> Stage 8 start time: Saturday 12:15 CET (3:15:00 AM PDT);
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti itak maš nek čudn timezone
<CrazyLemon> Stage 7 start time: Thursday 11:50 CET (11:50:00 AM GMT+0200);
<CrazyLemon> and so on
<zdobersek> I'm in sunny Cali
<zdobersek> well don't be jelly
<CrazyLemon> why would i be jelly..all that sun and fires
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41765/#p41765
<idioterna> California, n.:
<idioterna>     From Latin "calor", meaning "heat" (as in English "calorie" or
<idioterna> Spanish "caliente"); and "fornia'" for "sexual intercourse" or
<idioterna> "fornication." Hence: Tierra de California, "the land of hot sex."
<idioterna>                 -- Ed Moran
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> indecisive much?
<CrazyLemon> kako so smešni s temi feed bagi
<CrazyLemon> food*
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Vodnik za 13.10 je objavljen!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41766/#p41766
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek how does that happen??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WHAT
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as vidu, kok je  Morenota zabil? :>
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [14.04] Odstranitev zadnjih intelovih gonilnikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41767/#p41767
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm..tudi rolland ni bil kaj boljši
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drugač pa sem spraševal o padcu kikija
<CrazyLemon> na ravnem ga je vrglo čez ograjo
<zdobersek> ko je ovaj, kiki?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek chichi al kaj je že
<zdobersek> chicchi
<zdobersek> can I haz a gif/video?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čez kak teden
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZANOPVQHi1o
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZANOPVQHi1o
<zdobersek> ZAN!
<zdobersek> glavno, da se je Garminovc takoj ustavu in vzel moskost v roke
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> čez 30 s po koncu posnetka
<CrazyLemon> so pokazali kako je padu
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Odstranitev zadnjih intelovih gonilnikov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41768/#p41768
<zdobersek> ahoy
<zdobersek> I SAYS AHOY
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/969488_10152313562801397_1303316200_n.jpg
<zdobersek> http://youtu.be/OGzCjxvoJNI?t=1m3s
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga je pepelka
<dz0ny> .nalozi http://youtu.be/OGzCjxvoJNI?t=1m3s
<jablana> Ni HTML
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> .nalozi https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41768/#p41768
<jablana> Ni HTML
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .nalozi https://www.ubuntu.si/index.php
<jablana> Ni HTML
<CrazyLemon> ocitno ima rada sam .html :p
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41769/#p41769
<zdobersek> .nalozi <html><body>apfelbaum</body></html>
<jablana> Ni URL
<zdobersek> well well well
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41770/#p41770
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Primernost vodiča?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41771/#p41771
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41772/#p41772
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41773/#p41773
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41774/#p41774
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41775/#p41775
<Pepelka11>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Re: Postavitev Ubuntu strežnika s komandami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41776/#p41776
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-18
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jablana> M 2.6 > 2.km SZ od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @18/05/2014 04:06:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+14.40+E
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa dela vse.. hudičeva baza
<CrazyLemon> se spozna kdo na tale ace editor?
<CrazyLemon> ki je v githubu
<zdobersek> I'm an ace guy
<CrazyLemon> you are THE ace!
<zdobersek> YESIAM
<orion1111> http://i.imgur.com/tdPK6Oc.jpg
<yang> orion1111: ;)
<zdobersek> NOBODY EXPECTS THE DUCKLING INQUISITION
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10253940_10203089126256311_5188566029109566652_n.jpg
<yang> Se srecata dva sosolca na trznici v Ljubljani, pa prvi sprasuje drugega...
<yang> "Ti XY, si kaj dostudiral ?" - Ja, Arhitekturo leta 2005, pa magistriral sem v 2008, v 2011 pa sem se doktoriral.
<yang> "Aha zanimivo" pravi drugi, "Po kok mas pa Solato?"
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2014-05-18-15-02-50.png       še tole modro črto odstranim pa je dovolj dobro za tiste ki nimajo večjih zaslonov :D
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/PASRKXo.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a to si vidu :D http://youtu.be/4L6tulskQik?t=8m42s
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povej mi kaj naj gledam
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: modela, ki je napadu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid man :D
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> a napovedovalca ni slisu, one lap to go :>
<idioterna> no hablo ingles
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej pol mu je govoru 'NO NO NO NO NO' sam un ne j... 5% :D
<zdobersek> 'go go go' se je dru
<dz0ny> btw a kako skupinsko komunikacijo je prepovedano imet?
<idioterna> ni
<idioterna> sej velik teamov jo ma
<zdobersek> majo radie
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam če je v ameriški ekipi.. pol je pi.. :D
<zdobersek> doesn't matter - celebrate
<CrazyLemon> am.. a kdo ve kako bi tole debuggal.. en link mi kaže na link/register ..register je ta pomemben del vendar nikjer v sourceu ga ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> vedno je entry/register - kar je pravilno
<CrazyLemon> <?php echo smarty_function_link(array('path' => 'register','text' => 'Prijava','target' => 'current'), $this);?>
<CrazyLemon> this
<zdobersek> that
<CrazyLemon> bodi usefull pa povej kje približno naj bi bili definirani ti link pathi
<CrazyLemon> v .tpl imam ... link path="register" ..
<orion1111> drupal?
<CrazyLemon> ne vanilla
<dz0ny> http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2014-0198
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/kasperisager/vanilla-bootstrap/pull/61
<CrazyLemon> mofos
<CrazyLemon> js pa se j... s tem register linkom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ..a imaš mogoče še kakšno željo/predlog glede designa https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/vanilija.png
<CrazyLemon> speak now or forever hold your peace :p
<zdobersek> so 2012
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko bo na githubu boš lahko predlagal kaj boljše :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but wait! there's more! http://www.letsrun.com/news/2014/05/taoufik-makhloufi-sticks-arm-tongue-celebrating-800m-win-loses-result/
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/15422R/status/468083983356796928/photo/1
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtWazX7g9IA
<CrazyLemon> LE
<CrazyLemon> GENDA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<dz0ny> idioterna: iskanje gor nad nova razprava
<dz0ny> ups
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> idioterna: ping
<dz0ny> oz bo vprasu @ 3615 IN TXT "a=1,b=3"
<dz0ny> a lahko tako v zone file vnesem
<dz0ny> ali moram vsako zase
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..sm hotu..sam ne gre oziroma ne znam :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUkkW7cauPE
<yang> bot ?
<CrazyLemon> ker je ta čudn smarty
<CrazyLemon> in pol ma sma {bla bla} ki pa naloada tist meni v celoti
<dz0ny> yang: a zanš na zgornje odgovorit
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej na github
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej je
<dz0ny> pa za ircbotta omogoc url resolver
<CrazyLemon> že
<dz0ny> a
<CrazyLemon> vanilla forums isci
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> .tpl je pač od vanille
<yang> dz0ny: ne spremljam debate
<dz0ny> zonefile @ 3615 IN TXT "a=1,b=3"
<dz0ny> al vaasko posebi
<dz0ny> vsako
<dz0ny> *
<yang> a o vaniliji govorite ?
<dz0ny> ne to CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> mene druga stvar zanima
<dz0ny> zgleda sem si odgovoru sam dnslib.dns.DNSError: Error unpacking DNSQuestion [offset=435]: Not enough bytes [offset=435,remaining=3,requested=48]
<idioterna> dz0ny: ?
<idioterna> dz0ny: vseen je kaj v dns txt record vneses
<idioterna> odvisno je kdo to bere pa kaj hoce videt
<dz0ny> hm ok
<dz0ny> no jaz mam takole http://imgur.com/2cMAyaI
<dz0ny> in je zgleda odvisno od sw kako to zapakira v paket
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> mislm txt record je samo string
<idioterna> kako ga kdo potem sparsa ni s tem povezano
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/django-now-migrating.jpg
<idioterna> manekenka
<zdobersek> uh la la
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/kasperisager/vanilla-bootstrap/blob/master/views/default.master.tpl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> page-sidebar
<CrazyLemon> sam tale asset name=panel je
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti bi nad nova razprava
<CrazyLemon> ja to bi Å¡lo ja :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu med nova razprava pa karkoli je že spodaj
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/05/animals-without-necks/
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-11
<napsy__> jutro
<sasa84> napsy_: napsy__ in napsy___ same person?
<napsy__> ooo ja :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> sasa84: a bo dovolj napsyja zate? ;)
<sasa84> slax0r: dovolj ;) vse tri napsy_, napsy__ in napsy___ si bom prvoščla :P
<napsy__> uh oh
<napsy__> ja tolk glej da bom se lahka jutr hodu
<napsy__> morm konc koncev se na siht pridit :)
<sasa84> ok napsy__
<sasa84> bomo zrihtal :P
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as bil ti
<zdobbie> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10206765084189864&id=1357844450
<Seniorita> Kommentare
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si gledal sploh dirko?!?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dva če ne celo trikrat so tako padli
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: model
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kwa
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pri :12 mas debila, k ce prikljucit
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR3FoMpvm4Y
<Seniorita> Tednik - Dost mam! (Ljerka Belak) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »2.7.2012«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni res
<CrazyLemon> vozil je vzporedno
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ni mogoče priključit
<CrazyLemon> to bi vedel če bi gledal giro!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce je skocu s plocnika na cesto
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie smerno vozišče je bilo ločeno ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie aaa
<CrazyLemon> zdaj vidim kerega misliš
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu na belega
<CrazyLemon> ti pa govoriš o črnem
<zdobbie> sasa84_: what time is it?!?!
<sasa84_> zdobbie: ic kofi taaaaaajm!!!
 * sasa84_ nastavi
<sasa84_> ups
<sasa84_> pristavi đezvo :$
<zdobbie> sasa84_: KIPI
<upd> hi
<napsy__> lp
<napsy__> js bi tut rabu enga
<Sky[x]> enga kaj? :
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> enga napsy-ja
<dz0ny> shake :)
<napsy__> en kofee
<dz0ny> so not hipsterish
<napsy__> aja ups, ni monster
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km  V od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @11/05/2015 07:14:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.47+N,+15.35+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km SZ od GORNJEGA GRADA @11/05/2015 00:25:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+14.78+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 24.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @10/05/2015 15:51:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+13.16+E
<napsy__> ojoj
<napsy__> mah sam ustal s s stola pa se ze svet maje
<napsy__> bo res treba dol s kilam
<dz0ny> heh u bovcu je bl vroče k v lj
<yang> evo dr. ciril zlobec pred mano na stolu pri frizerju
<dz0ny> such murdery name
<yang> 89 je star pa dobro izgleda
<yang> 10 manj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si v bovcu?
<napsy__> kdo je ciril?
<dz0ny> ne sam temperature gledam
 * dz0ny worky
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny potreboval bi tvoj nasvet :D
<dz0ny> sure
<CrazyLemon> torej razmišljam o nakupu switcha ter mrežne kartice :)
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> bogi
<CrazyLemon> ker tvin.si je postal crap.. in ni več mogoče gledat tistga streama :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: ^^ katero intel maš ti za nas?
<yang> crazylemon za switch ti predlagam kaksen mikrotik, poceni in dobri switchi
<CrazyLemon> yang ne
<dz0ny> overkill
<CrazyLemon> torej sedaj imam en kabel ki gre iz routerja do desktopa
<yang> za 100 eur ga dobis
<CrazyLemon> in bi na ta kabel obesil switch.. in nato iz switcha dva kabla v desktop v dve mrežni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to bi delovalo ane?
<yang> ja
<yang> switch samo deli signal
<dz0ny> replicira
<dz0ny> https://www.mimovrste.com/stikala/tp-link-gigabitni-switch-tl-sg1005d?v=509707
<Seniorita> TP-Link Gigabitni switch TL-SG1005D | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »TP-LINK Gigabitni switch TL-SG1005D je zanseljiv. ugoden in učinkovit 5 potni switch za vaše domače omrežje. Podpira hitrosti do 1 gigabit.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam gigabitnega dej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seveda.. ampak mene bl zanima a dobro razmišljam :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa dve mrežni?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti bi naredu virtualno mrežno?
<CrazyLemon> eth0:1 ?*
<dz0ny> aja Å¡tekam :)
<yang> lahko imas vec subnetov na eni mtezni
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: udpxy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zato ker ena internet druga siol tv
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> jaz bi kr direkt iz modema
<dz0ny> na rač vleku
<dz0ny> pa tist port deisgniral kot tv
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak to je cca. 15m kabla :/
<CrazyLemon> čeprav pa ja.. sej drugače kot iz modema niti ne bi šlo
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tko sem enmu naredu pa ni problemov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dva kabla?
<yang> vse mas lahko na eni mrezni
<dz0ny> k če maš switch s box ni hotu delat
<dz0ny> k zaznava ttl value
<dz0ny> ma ttl<2
<dz0ny> en kabl na vadno na sbox
<dz0ny> drug v tvoj pc
<dz0ny> prek samostojne mrežne
<dz0ny> pa pač clone mac :)
<CrazyLemon> sej sboxa ne bi nič spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> ta dela tko kot mora zdaj :D
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm samo na desktop da mam Å¡e tv stream :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam rabiš ločen kabel pa mrežno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. upal sem da lahko samo z enim kablom :)
<dz0ny> al pa en app k ti na ruterju iz multicasta spremnei v unicast
<CrazyLemon> ker en kabl je moteč kaj šele dva
<dz0ny> na ruterju dš pol tist port v ločen network
<dz0ny> in pobirš z nnjega multicast
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa ta udpxy.. kaj če bi spremenil port ki gre iz modema v router na trunk pa uporabu ta updxy ?
<yang> z enim kablom lahko naredis vse
<dz0ny> tud lahko ja
<yang> jst sem mel remote multicast preko enega kabla
<dz0ny> alto you need kr močan ruter
<dz0ny> k je un trunk tagged
<CrazyLemon> yang ne moreš narest vsega
<yang> nevem pa kaksen je siol tv adapter
<CrazyLemon> recimo padala ne moreš z enim kablom
<CrazyLemon> narest
<dz0ny> yang: muticast
<dz0ny> multicast
<yang> moj fiber modem ma dva ethernet izhoda in ni vazno kam priklopis kabel
<dz0ny> registracija je prek mac naslova
<dz0ny> tist je drugač
<yang> mislim da lahko z enim kablom resis
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXql26sF5uc
<Seniorita> Greased Lightning GL-10 Successful Transition Test - YouTube
<Seniorita> »NASA Langley researchers designed and built a battery-powered, 10-engine remotely piloted aircraft. The Greased Lightning GL-10 prototype has a 10-foot wings...«
<CrazyLemon> http://forumi.siol.net/showthread.php?t=38687
<Seniorita> TV in internet na računalniku skozi en kabel? - Planet Siol.net forumi
<Seniorita> »TV in internet na računalniku skozi en kabel? SiOL TV«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da
<dz0ny> sam mora ruter podpirat tagganje na wan portu
<dz0ny> vsi ga ne
<yang> bom pol prebral pa ti javim
<dz0ny> k ni ločen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce mas kej kaj od tega http://i.imgur.com/cNLMRQm.png
<dz0ny> pol se da :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimam nič takega
<CrazyLemon> imam pa https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202015-05-11%2013%3A50%3A08.png
<CrazyLemon> :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<dz0ny> dodaj nov tag
<dz0ny> internt bo mel id 0
<dz0ny> tv pa > 2
<dz0ny> ip telefon ma 1
<yang> crazylemon daj napisi/opisi problem na ubuntu forumy
<CrazyLemon> Port nastavi na trunk,zaženi diagnostic utility,greš pod vlan, dodaš nov vlan,id nastavis na 3999.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^ ?
<dz0ny> huh could be
<dz0ny> ce ne bo delal
<dz0ny> pol probi to kr sm jaz reku
<CrazyLemon> nič se ne bom zdaj igral.. bom potem :D
<CrazyLemon> Za NET ne nastavljaj VLAN! Pusti na "untagging"           - also this dz0ny
<dz0ny> 0 = je user data
<dz0ny> rezerviran
<dz0ny> al označiš al pa ne bo bil internet
<zdobbie> as in, ne bo mel interneta?
<CrazyLemon> who needs internet anyway?!?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet The Smart Fridge That Runs Ubuntu Core  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B9Q2VbFultA/meet-the-smart-fridge-that-runs-ubuntu
<slax0r> sasa84_: a kr use tri? huh, ti pa rabis ;)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a si vidu.. kr rage quit
<slax0r> mhm :D
<yang> Sem reku frizerki da Zlobec dobr zgleda za svoja leta, ga je taoj postarala za 8 let, je rekla da je 97 star
<yang> sej pol jo je kusnil na koncu
<zdobersek> wat en player
<anny_> dan
<napsy__> lp
<anny_> aw...
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<zdobersek> pong
<zdobersek> raz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<zdobersek> : pong
<zdobersek> a: pong
<zdobersek> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> !t en sl wat
<zdobersek> !g wat
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo wat wat
<yang> anny_: si bla v centru odkar je na novo tlakovano ? Se mi zdi da so lepo prenovili, tudi zasajena drevesa so v redu
 * anny_ pogreša postajo Biciklja
<yang> a so jo odstranili izpred Name-Cankarjeva ?
<anny_> ja
<yang> mogoce bodo dali nazaj ko bo obnova koncana
<anny_> upam
<anny_> tlakovci so kar lepi
<yang> ja, upajmo da ne bodo vandalizirali takoj
<anny_> hihi...vsaj do naslednje ljudske vstaje, ko bodo potrebovali strelivo za parlament :)
<yang> haha
<idioterna> zakaj pa pred parlamentom ni postaje
<idioterna> oni bi se pa res loh z bicikelji vozil
<Sky[x]> haha dobra! :D
<idioterna> kaj dobra
<Sky[x]> idioterna: 1x na let se prpelejo s kolesom ko je teden mobilnosti in jih snema 24kur :)
<idioterna> sej bratuskova je enkrat za dan zemlje prsla s kolesom
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no al pa to ja
<idioterna> in ce enkrat loh
<idioterna> v cem je pol fora da neb mogl vsak dan?
<Sky[x]> se strinjam ja :)
<anny_> jezni državljani bi jih potegnili s kolesa in naložili par krepkih
<idioterna> cemu?
<anny_> idioterna, se strinjam....potrebna bi bila Å¡e ena postaja nekje na trgu republike
<idioterna> sej loh vsak kandidira ce misl da zna bols vodit
<anny_> težave bi imeli varnostniki
<idioterna> sej oni loh z blindiranimi bicikli zravn pelejo
<anny_> haha :)
<yang> idioterna: Jure, you're famous on twitter https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CBu0XIaVIAAd9Md.jpg:large
<idioterna> to je pa zdej ze vec k en mesec staro
<anny_> :)
<zdobersek> mc sterna, drop the beat
<anny_> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/05/bicikelj_ljubljansko_mestno_kolo_stiri_leta.aspx
<Seniorita> Å tiri leta ljubljanskega mestnega kolesa Bicikelj (VIDEO) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Vsako od 360 koles ljubljanskega sistema mestnih koles Bicikelj se v povprečju izposodi skoraj sedemkrat dnevno, oktobra, ko je izposoj največ, pa tudi do skoraj 12-krat.«
<idioterna> nc ne pise kok stane cel projekt
<anny_> zagonski ali tekoči stroški?
<idioterna> vse skp
<idioterna> oz. vsako posebej
<idioterna> k me zanima ce bi recimo namest garazne hise pod kongrescom loh to placal MOL
<anny_> eno kolo stane 300 evrov, prevoz kolesa pa od 60-80 centov
<anny_> vzdrževanje sistema letno stane od 600-700 tisoč evrov
<anny_> zdaj imaš dovolj podatkov za računanje
<anny_> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/ulovili-22-letnega-rablja-dreves-iz-ljubljane.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Konec 'morije' na PST: prijeli 22-letnika, ki naj bi grdo poškodoval kar 66 dreves
<Seniorita> »Se še spomnite žalostnih prizorov ob Poti spominiv in tovarištva? Kar 66 mladih dreves je bilo oguljenih in polomljenih. Zdelo se je, da neznanca ne bo moč ustaviti, a prizadevanja so očitno obrodila sadove. Policisti so prijeli 22-letnika iz Ljubljane.«
<anny_> upam, da ga bodo na povšetovi gladili celo noč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dodam js vlan id 3999
<CrazyLemon> in cel lan pade dol :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2604-1: Libtasn1 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2604-1/
<idioterna> skoda k nimamo norveskih zaporov
<idioterna> k bi ga mogoce clo spremenil kej
<anny_> Breivik tip? :)
<anny_> pritoževal se je, da ga paznice otipavajo
<idioterna> js mislm da bo breivik po solah predaval
<idioterna> cez 20 let
<idioterna> o svojih zmotah
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2605-1: ICU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2605-1/
<anny_> lahko se zgodi, da bo tudi v uradnem programu
<anny_> če se Evropi zgodi radikalen zasuk v desno
<idioterna> antifasisti ne bomo dovolil tega
<anny_> mhm
<anny_> že videno
<idioterna> clovekove pravice so temelj evrope in se jim ne da odpovedat
<idioterna> in vsi tisti ki bi se radi odrekli kvoti revezev in bi raje videli, da potone na mediteranu, kot da jim zgradijo stanovanja in zrihtajo sluzbe, majo samo zgresene prioritete
<anny_> lahko jih doziraš v takem ali drugačnem odmerku
<anny_> vsi "tisti" so v tihi večini
<idioterna> ene reci so zelo absolutne
<idioterna> ja, saj tiha vecina se pogosto moti
<idioterna> pomembno je, da ne pozabi, kako je bilo nazadnje, ko se je tako zmotila
<anny_> hudo zaupanje v presojo ljudi :)
<idioterna> no, clovekove pravice so kar dobra referenca za tolmacit kdaj je nekaj dobro, kdaj pa slabo
<idioterna> sej to lahko kr js presojam, ce sami ne zaupate vase me vprasajte
<anny_> jaz sem prej ciničarka in ne vidim okrog sebe zdrave pameti ravno v presežku
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> to je normalno
<idioterna> saj je ni
<anny_> ali strpnosti
<idioterna> http://www.rhsmpsychology.com/images/IQ%20Distribution.jpg
<idioterna> aja strpnost je pa itak institucionalizirana ze v zakonodaji
<idioterna> ni vec opcijska
<idioterna> ni vec dovoljeno bit nestrpen
<anny_> tvoja strpnost do drugače mislečih je opcijska ali institucionalizirana?
<anny_> je ni?
<idioterna> moja strpnost do drugace mislecih je popolna
<anny_> itak
<idioterna> nikomur ne kratim niti ene clovekove pravice
<anny_> imeli smo priložnost videti njeno demonstracijo ne dolgo nazaj
<idioterna> mislim, da ti zelo slabo razumes koncept strpnosti
<idioterna> argumentirana kritika, ki te custveno vznemiri, ne vpliva na tvoje clovekove pravice, ceprav se tebi zdi, da te zali
<idioterna> in v malo manj suhoparnem izrazanju bi lahko
<idioterna> 17:24< anny_> jaz sem prej ciničarka in ne vidim okrog sebe zdrave pameti ravno v presežku
<idioterna> zapisala tudi kot
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> 17:24< anny_> jaz sem prej ciničarka in vidim da so ljudje idioti
<idioterna> pa ne bi v nicemer spremenilo sporocila
<anny_> govoriš o slovnici, ne o bistvu tega, kar sem napisala zgoraj
<anny_> vsak ima pravico videti druge kot idiote
<idioterna> ne, govorim o pomenski enakosti
<anny_> ne gre pa skupaj v sladu z predstavo o lastni popolni strpnosti
<idioterna> ja, ampak jaz nisem nikomur nobene pravice odvzel
<idioterna> zakaj ne?
<idioterna> strpnost ne pomeni, da si mislis, da je vse glih
<anny_> izgubil si kredibilnost
<idioterna> ne, nisem je
<idioterna> strpnost pomeni, da ne glede na kakrsnekoli vrednostne sodbe razumes, da pravice za vse ostajajo enake
<idioterna> in to tudi v praksi izvajas
<idioterna> diskriminacija je nedopustna, nikakor pa ni nedopustno povedat, da se ti nekdo zdi boljsi ali slabsi od drugega, ter cemu
<anny_> s tem si nehal biti tudi kredibilen sogovornik
<idioterna> ne, nisem
<idioterna> kredibilnost izhaja iz argumentov, ne iz strpnosti
<idioterna> lahko si strpen, pa se se vedno motis
<idioterna> ampak vecina, ki se moti, je po mojih izkusnjah nestrpna
<anny_> o tem, ali si kredibilen ali ne, odloča tvoj sogovornik, ne ti
<idioterna> to ni res
<anny_> to ni racionalna komponenta, kot hočeš z vso silo prikazati, temveč zmes marsičesa
<anny_> med drugim tudi čustev
<idioterna> tudi to ni res
<anny_> medčloveška dimenzija ti manjka
<idioterna> ne, _namenoma_ jo zavrzem, ker povzroca hude napake v argumentaciji
<idioterna> ne smes si je privosciti, ce hoces biti kredibilen
<anny_> zato zate nelogičnih stvari sploh nisi v stanju dojeti
<anny_> ni pomembno
<idioterna> ker v nasprotnem primeru lahko pocnes kar hoces
<anny_> grem
<idioterna> nepomembne so _zame_ nelogicne reci
<anny_> hahah
<anny_> ostani pri svojem, jaz bom pri svojem
<idioterna> ja, prav
<idioterna> ampak ti se bos motila, jaz pa ne :)
<anny_> z vso močjo tvojih argumentov me nisi v stanju premakniti niti za ped
<anny_> kar kaže njihovo jalovost
<idioterna> to me ne moti
<idioterna> dejstva so kakrsna so
<anny_> poglej si malo platona
<idioterna> odlocitev kako se ljudje obnasajo pa pripada njim
<anny_> potem pa pridi nazaj
<idioterna> nisem fan platona, ocitno :)
<idioterna> (ker se je veliko motil)
<yang> jaz bi unega ki je olupil drevesa poslal na prisilno delo v kaksno vrtnarijo okopavat grede po 8 ur na dan pa saditi drevesa, taka terapija bi mu zelo koristila
<yang> ne da mu bodo dali zdaj 200 eur kazni
<yang> The World Health Organization declares Liberia Ebola-free.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi udpxy neki noče https://paste.sh/j5aVnenh#mSKhEf7aFwUNbB6GCyZfQdZv
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> Firewall
<dz0ny> A tole poglejmohttp://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/udp_multicast
<Seniorita> IPTV / UDP multicast [OpenWrt Wiki]
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to gledam
<CrazyLemon> in mam dodano v firewallu
<CrazyLemon> ter restartal sm firewall
<CrazyLemon> noče..stupid internet
<zdobbie> sooo
<zdobbie> give up maybe?
<CrazyLemon> i did
<CrazyLemon> fck eurosport and history channel
<CrazyLemon> i'll just watch porn as usual
<dz0ny> a porn pa ne steka?
<dz0ny> there you go
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny porn nikoli ne Å¡teka
<idioterna> kko pa ves da porn steka
<idioterna> aja ze vem un
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/zAXOt.png
<idioterna> tole?
<dz0ny> buffering se kaze
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdaj preberem na forumu
<CrazyLemon> da mora it en kabl iz video porta na modemu
<CrazyLemon> na lan port na routerju
<CrazyLemon> no priključim js zadevo
<CrazyLemon> seveda mi takoj lan crkne
<CrazyLemon> grem do modema in zadeva utripa rdeče/zeleno :D
<CrazyLemon> grem po telefon..vrnem se nazaj
<CrazyLemon> spet normalno :D
<zdobbie> jasno jasno
<zdobbie> vse je krasno
<zdobersek> 'Pozdravljen/a na #ubuntu-si kanalu, če imaš vprašanje ga postavi, vendar ne pričakuj takojšnega odgovora, saj nismo vedno prisotni.'
<zdobersek> ksna slovenscina pa je to
<CrazyLemon> prašaj tistega ki je to napisal
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as bil to ti
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nisam!
<zdobbie> a je bil andrej? lead translator?!
<yang> kako da nismo vedno prisotni ?
<yang> vedno je kdo online
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie men se zdi da je bil dz0ny
<dz0ny> nope
<zdobbie> yang: a se javljas v nocno dezurstvo?
<yang> ponoci raje spim
<zdobbie> what time is it??
<zdobbie> .yt wiener wiener
<jabuk> South Park - Wiener Song HD - Game of Thrones https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjzC2DRgEo4
<CrazyLemon> time to fck off this siol tv shit
<dz0ny> :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-12
<napsy__> jutro
<zdobbie> HEY
<zdobbie> HEYHEYHEY
<napsy__> lp
<napsy> dober tek
<CrazyMelon> kaj je za mal'co?!
<napsy> losos na zaru pa kus-kus
<dz0ny> ribje ptičja mešanica
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> interesting choice
<napsy> ribje-pticja?
<dz0ny> kus = kos
<napsy> ne
<napsy> kuskus je testenina
<dz0ny> i know :)
<napsy> so?
<dz0ny> forget it
<napsy> :D
<napsy> silly goose
<zdobersek> snickers + coffee here
<napsy> bomba :D
<Sky[x]> men tud :P
<zdobersek> will notify upon explosion
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Set Different Wallpapers For Each Workspace While Keeping Desktop Icons With Unity WallpaperSwitcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7Yqp0xKm9iU/set-different-wallpapers-for-each.html
<CrazyMelon> to ni mal'ca ampak kosilo!
<zdobersek> shush peasant
<CrazyMelon> pleasant*
<CrazyMelon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/05/pozar_v_ljubljani.aspx
<Seniorita> Črn dim nad Ljubljano, gori hladilnica Mercatorja (foto in video) | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Okoli 12. ure so policiste obvestili o požaru na območju ljubljanskega Zaloga na Hladilniški poti. Po prvih podatkih je požar izbruhnil v enem od skladišč Mercatorja, zaposleni so na varnem.«
<napsy> oh no
<napsy> ehh zalog, to je na drugi strani hriba :)
<CrazyMelon> http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-jumps-into-internet-of-things-with-acer-ge-and-microsoft/
<Seniorita> ​Ubuntu jumps into Internet of Things with Acer, GE, and Microsoft | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »Yes, you read the headline correctly. Microsoft and Canonical are partnering up on IoT.«
<napsy> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2606-1: OpenSSL update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2606-1/
<upd> http://agar.io/
<Seniorita> Agar.io
<Seniorita> »Eat cells smaller than you and don't get eaten by the bigger ones, as an MMO«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2607-1: Module::Signature vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2607-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The New MintBox Mini PC Is Tiny — Really Tiny  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bFFZV_P7FZk/new-linux-mintbox-mini-preview
<yang-2> Tale mint box zgleda kul
<yang-2> Compulab ma sploh lustne zadevce
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek si vidu clarke-a?? :D mislu da je zmagal
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pandora Client `Pithos` 1.1.0 And 1.0.2 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/eVzkBSbWn_k/pandora-client-pithos-110-and-102.html
<yang-2> CrazyMelon: a so se vozili ritensko ?
<yang-2> vzvratno
<yang-2> k pol bi blo vsaj zanimivo gledat
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: nisem, sem mel svoj giro
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: Visconti pol kaze na Formola
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 38 Arrives With Tab-Based Preferences, Ruby Character Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VAzqSlplAIE/firefox-38-arrives-with-tab-based-preferences-ruby-character-support
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek ja.. sej pol se je primu za glavo :D
<zdobersek> wat en fail
<CrazyMelon> mali je bil dober
<CrazyMelon> contador pa spet fail
<zdobersek> zakaj fail?
<CrazyMelon> ker ni niti Å¡printal!
<zdobersek> mali je isti letnik k jst
<zdobersek> in a parallel universe ...
<CrazyLemon> pa sej.. mali
<CrazyLemon> a si ga vidu kako zgleda?
<CrazyLemon> kot da je Å¡e v osnovni Å¡oli
<zdobersek> Mohoric je delu maturo med dirko po SLO :>
<CrazyLemon> mohoric je v kaliforniji?
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> kje pa?
<CrazyLemon> vidu sem da doma nekaj trenira
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je treniral
<zdobersek> kje si vidu?
<CrazyLemon> strava se mi zdi
<zdobersek> wat en spy
<CrazyLemon> slučajno sem prečekiral skupino slovenija kolesari oz smth like that
<zdobersek> jutr starta v Nemciji
<zdobersek> http://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/Matej_Mohoric
<Seniorita> Matej Mohoric
<Seniorita> »Matej Mohoric (born 19th October 1994) is a Slovenia road racing cyclist currently riding for Team Cannondale - Garmin . Among his best results are winner at the World Championships Road Race Junior Men and GC winner at the Oberösterreich-Rundfahrt .«
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> 2nd class race
<CrazyLemon> nč..tuš pa hrana
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kod dobim the best node.js deb pkg?
<CrazyLemon> apt-get it!
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Installing-Node.js-via-package-manager#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<Seniorita> Installing Node.js via package manager · joyent/node Wiki · GitHub
<Seniorita> »node - evented I/O for v8 javascript«
<dz0ny> ppa so ukinl
<CrazyLemon> .apt nodejs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jabuk
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist je cudun zapakiran
<CrazyLemon> .imdb focus
<jabuk> Zarisce (2015) 105 min Comedy Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.7/10 (43,273 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jabuk> In the midst of veteran con man Nicky's latest scheme, a woman from his past - now an accomplished femme fatale - shows up and throws his plans for a loop.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3530599961/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2381941/
<CrazyLemon> tole je UP!
<zdobersek> whatwhere
<CrazyLemon> in the cloudz!
<zdobersek> I shits on your clouds
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-13
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @12/05/2015 20:47:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.05+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 15.km  S od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @12/05/2015 08:45:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+14.48+E
<jabuk> M 3.1 > 13.km JZ od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @12/05/2015 04:03:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.01+N,+13.08+E
<napsy_> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/ClqbFnz.jpg
<slax0r> dobro jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN SOVA
<idioterna> DOBAR JUTAR SOVA
<idioterna> se napise
<idioterna> drugac ne zastopjo
<napsy> :D
<AtuM> po urniku sodeč že 3 leta ni bilo ubuntu-uric... je urnik zastarel, ali se res ni več druženja?
<CrazyLemon> AtuM res ni več druženja
<CrazyLemon> AtuM če se želiš družit predlagam POK '16 piknik.. pohiti s prijavo ker že zamujaš! :)
<napsy> zdj je bolj in virtualno druzenje :)
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, imam že 3 dni odprto stran s prijavo... nekam malo prijav je videti. Bi pa lahko res enkrat že prišel na srečanje ;)
<CrazyLemon> oh.. nekdo je pa undercover!
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/9MDgEaV.jpg
<napsy> crime pays off, ocitno
<AtuM> napsy, morda res, a meni virtualno pivo prav nič ne sede ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne.. trik je v '*'.. zihr piše kaj več spodaj pa se ne vidi
<napsy> sj ni treba da je virtualno, se usedes za comp pa ga odpres
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Woodlands - Hold You Tonight.
<AtuM> napsy, hmm.. sej res nisem baš userfriendly, ampak to bi bila pa prehuda izolacija ;)
<dz0ny> .yt next to me otto
<jabuk> OTTO KNOWS - Next to me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uSn_ans5mA
<CrazyLemon> no AtuM - povej kdo si da vemo a naj te spoštujemo ali bannamo :p
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, Pa sej whois vse pove... a ni dovolj?
<CrazyLemon> AtuM meni pove da si 'Damjan' kar mi pa ne pove čisto nič :D
 * CrazyLemon razmišlja kateri Damjan je pri Lugosu
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, no.. tvoj whois ima Å¡e manj info :)
<dz0ny> men piše sam unresolvable abakus.si
<AtuM> Damjan Žiberna na tej strani
<dz0ny> :)
<AtuM> torej.. fan or ban ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam/spomnim ... torej neodločen! :D
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da si bil eden od rednih na ubuntu uricah? :)
<AtuM> neodločeno ne poznamo.. samo 0 ali 1
<idioterna> really?
<idioterna> how gauche.
<dz0ny> in reality there is also hi-Z
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, ne, nisem se še udeležil.
<AtuM> there are only 10 kind of ppl. those that understand binary and those who don't
<idioterna> 10 kinds
<idioterna> ja, ampak binary ne pomen da je crnobelo
<idioterna> could be dithered
<CrazyLemon> lahko je tudi 50 odtenkov sive ane!
<CrazyLemon> AtuM kako pol veš da nisem še bil na srečanju? :)
<AtuM> idioterna, hvala za popravek ;)
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, sem kaj rekel v to smer?
<slax0r> true, false, moretrue, more false....where is your god now?!
<slax0r> morefalse*
<AtuM> kako naj jaz vem kdo od vas je že kje bil
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: napisal je da on se ni bil
<idioterna> slax0r: my god is in the pudding
<idioterna> and i ate it.
<idioterna> and a while later did some other things as well
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, kako je pa tebi ime?
<slax0r> http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Extra-Boolean
<Seniorita> Extra Boolean - The Daily WTF
<idioterna> totally boolean
<AtuM> totally wtf
<idioterna> sam to mi pa ni vsec
<idioterna> a ni pol bols rect double truth
<idioterna> pa met -inf do inf
<idioterna> za truthiness measure
<AtuM> -inf > inf
<idioterna> ja ni ane
<idioterna> mogoce je mal zoprn k rabs FPU za branch
<CrazyLemon> AtuM aja.. ko si napisal "bi pa lahko res enkrat že prišel na srečanje" sem mislu da meni govoriš :)
<CrazyLemon> my bad.. :)
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, you sure live up to your nickname
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, a pa si sicer že bil?
<CrazyLemon> AtuM ne!
<CrazyLemon> tako da kr prijavi se.. boš se lahko družil z idioterno!
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, ni časa? ni volje? ni prevoza?
<idioterna> hm?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ne greš na POK?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> grem ja
<CrazyLemon> AtuM #2
<idioterna> sam ne bom ostal za druzenje
<idioterna> i never do
<AtuM> idioterna, kak to?
<slax0r> cuz he be anti-social yo
<idioterna> ne vem, po en stran sem socially awkward
<idioterna> neprijetno se pocutm med ljudmi
<idioterna> po drugi strani pa pol niti elitista ne mors vec spilat
<idioterna> ce se druzis z rajo
<AtuM> idioterna, hmm.. jaz tam pričakujem samo elito anti-sociale in awkward-awareness-a.. nikakor pa ne raje
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> ja sej
<dz0ny> tam se sam elita zbira :)
<idioterna> eh pa ja
<idioterna> najrajs sploh prsu ne bi
<slax0r> sam ce se ne druzis niti z elito, si se bolj elite
<AtuM> idioterna, a si v upravi?
<idioterna> sam pac vcasih je treba pa tut kej za boljso druzbo nardit no
<idioterna> mislm da sm nek clan uo ja
<idioterna> dost neodgovorn sicer
<idioterna> mislm da sm na en sestank prsu
<CrazyLemon> a niso vsi v lugosu taki? :P
<dz0ny> slax0r: not rly, poglej naše politike :>
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma niso
<idioterna> eni kr deliverajo
<idioterna> na svojih obveznostih
<slax0r> dz0ny: mah politika je itak izjema vsepovsod :P
<dz0ny> true
<dz0ny> .yt coffee - coffee
<jabuk> Coffee Coffee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgpgE4PVVwM
<dz0ny> bbl
<AtuM> zadnji zapisnik POK je z leta 2011.. 14 udeležencev..  kok je blo pa lani?
<slax0r> 1
<slax0r> :P
<AtuM> :)
<CrazyLemon> AtuM to je itak samo lugos sestanek in ne piknik :)
<dz0ny> ask c| k oni zdej to vodjo
<idioterna> AtuM: lani je blo podobn
<idioterna> AtuM: mal vec ljudi k je blo lepo vreme
<idioterna> ampak lani je andrej vernekar obljubil, da je zadnjic predsednik
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, če vas tako malo pride, ni nič čudnega
<idioterna> in da pricakuje, da bo zdaj kdo drug
<dz0ny> c| == lugos =  lugos !=== kiberpipa
<CrazyLemon> idioterna for president!
<idioterna> in problem je da sem jaz ful ambiciozen, ampak veliko prelen da bi karkoli od tega uresnicil
<dz0ny> idioterna: uresnicil kaj?
<idioterna> ja pac drzavo preprical da zacne spostovat uredbe EU
<slax0r> dz0ny: !===, a to je za MoreFalse? :D
<idioterna> k smo jih ze sprejel in k pravjo da z davkoplacevalskim denarjem ustvarjene zbirke podatkov morajo bit brezplacno javno dostopne
<dz0ny> well you have no argument
<dz0ny> slax0r: tako je :>
<dz0ny> ker je vecino takih pdoatkov zaupne narave
<idioterna> pa js bi rad poleg tega se da so referencne implementacije vseh drzavnih APIjev proste
<AtuM> idioterna, hmm.. to je pa rahlo sporno kar se tiče osebnih podatkov
<dz0ny> Å¡e 50 let star arhiv se ne sme pogledat
<dz0ny> kaj Å¡ele live data
<idioterna> ce so osebni podatki not, potem morajo bit pa _se posebej nujno_ dostopne
<idioterna> brezplacno in brez omejitev
<idioterna> za vsakega na kogar se podatki nanasajo
<dz0ny> idioterna: za to zadnje pa ne moreš, ker bi par podjetij pol propadlo, k so pri koritu
<idioterna> sej to ne pomeni da lahko podatke od drugih gledas
<idioterna> dz0ny: pa kaj
<AtuM> idioterna, ja.. za vsakega posebej res
<dz0ny> ja nwe bodo dovolil
<AtuM> ne pa vsem vse
<idioterna> dz0ny: kdo?
<idioterna> dz0ny: drzava nima kej gledat na neka podjetja
<dz0ny> tisti ki so pri koritu
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> tistim pa nic mar
<slax0r> zato pa js dajem ven cim manj osebnih podatkov kot je mogoce
<dz0ny> not in si
<idioterna> naj se prilagodijo
<idioterna> al pa naj prepustijo drugim
<slax0r> sm biu zadnjic z drago v soli starsev in so zahteval od mene stopnjo izobrazbe in poklic...wtf?
<dz0ny> zakaj bi, ce so lahko prjatli
<dz0ny> slax0r: a SO so tud vprašal :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: ja, ona je dala, js ne
<slax0r> sm vprasu ce se slucajno prijavljam za kaksno sluzbo al kaj
<dz0ny> slax0r: bi reku da si po poklicu starš
<dz0ny> stopnje pa 1 soo nto be 2
<slax0r> sm sam / napisu na obeh mestih
<slax0r> pa itk, enkrat bil pa nikol vec
<slax0r> k te sole so za supke k majo iq pod 30..
<dz0ny> a to moraš it al kaj?
<slax0r> kao naj bi sel, da si potem lahk pr porodu zraven "po znizani ceni"
<idioterna> slax0r: js pa zmer rad napisem
<AtuM> slax0r, ker jim tisti z iq nad 100 tko pustite
<dz0ny> slax0r: lol
<idioterna> "gimnazijski maturant, gimnazijski maturant"
<dz0ny> such fail
<slax0r> al neki v tem stilu, ne vem, to mi je moja neki razlagala
<slax0r> po prvi uri sm ji reku, ves kaj, bom kr polno ceno placu
<dz0ny> slax0r: :D
<dz0ny> well you have show effort
<dz0ny> good for you
<AtuM> slax0r, "pr porodu po znižani ceni"??? a to se plača? js se nč ne spomnem
<idioterna> slax0r: a mislta v ljubljani rodit?
<idioterna> AtuM: odvisn od porodnisnce
<idioterna> v ljubljani mensezdi itak ne mors bit zravn sploh
<slax0r> idioterna: ne ne, ms
<idioterna> ce nisi naredu unga "tecaja"
<idioterna> ok ja
<idioterna> to je bols
<idioterna> ne v ljubljani rodit if you can help it
<AtuM> ja sej "tečaj" sm pa naredu prej
<napsy> zaka ne?
<idioterna> k so neresni
<idioterna> pa se jim prevec mudi
<idioterna> taprvic k sva sla je blo kr grozn
<idioterna> tadrugic sm pa js ze vse knjige pa vse prebral
<idioterna> in sm bil pol kr sitn
<idioterna> nism dovolu da neumnosti pocnejo
<dz0ny> haha :)
<idioterna> pac napacne KPIje majo no
<idioterna> njihov ponos je v tem da na let cimvec zivih pride iz porodnisnce
<dz0ny> bomo samo lokalno anestezijo dal
<slax0r> sploh pa, majo tut predavanja ob takem casu da nikak ne morem vec se udelezit
<dz0ny> pa 1 dan ne sme nič jest :>
<dz0ny> horror stories
<idioterna> ma ne sej naceloma so cist sensible
<idioterna> sam pac nafilajo te z oksitocinom da rodis v par urah da se jim ni treba prilagajat
<idioterna> kar je ful narobe
<AtuM> idioterna.. js mam čist druge izkušnje
<dz0ny> well this is how royalty is born
<AtuM> sem celo noč tam visel na enem obupnem kavču zraven drage... zjutri sem skočil mal na teren, nekej čez 11 je pa rodila
<AtuM> tko da smo tam visel zelo dolgo.
<AtuM> in celo nisem zamudil :)
<idioterna> aha ne mi smo pa prsli, so prklopl drip oksitocina
<idioterna> pol pa kr cist odprl
<idioterna> da so bli nonstop popadki ene pol ure
<napsy> umetni
<idioterna> skratka ful prehitr je slo
<idioterna> ja sej ni razlike
<idioterna> mislm
<AtuM> mogoče je bla gužva
<idioterna> ja mogoce
<dz0ny> AtuM: kot vidiš se na ubuntu-si pogovarjamo o vsem drugem kot pa o ubuntu :>
<idioterna> sam bi blo bols ce bi doma rodila
<napsy> ja, kolegica je bla kaka dva dni v porodnisnici pa ni dobila poadkov
<napsy> in so ji mogl dat
<napsy> je res bil najvecji suffer takrat
<idioterna> napsy: ja sam to je BS
<idioterna> "mogl dat"
<AtuM> dz0ny, sej ql.. druženje.. zakon, če bi blo tko na POK.. in ne vidm zakaj ne bi blo
<idioterna> 2 tedna po roku se mogoce mejckn zacne mudit
<AtuM> dz0ny, usput pa "ej, a veš da je 15.04 zuni" :)
<idioterna> AtuM: ma zoprn je k tam nisi skrit za masino
<AtuM> idioterna, zakaj bi se pa skrival?
<idioterna> fino mi je
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če vsak prinese svoj monitor zravn?!?
<dz0ny> AtuM: we are on ubuntu core now
<AtuM> idioterna, a maš kake take komentarje/namene, da se morš skrivat
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> sam generalna socialna anksioznost i guess
<idioterna> pa sej tut tega uresnic nimam
<idioterna> sam dobr se mi zdi
<dz0ny> teorija šuma rajš reč :)
<AtuM> idioterna, hm.. js sm bil enkrat na LinuxNacht. mislm, da pr nas take traparije tud v najslabšem primeru ne more noben skup spacat
<idioterna> kuga pa je to
<idioterna> mislm kaj je linuxnacht
<idioterna> k ce bi sklepal po imenu je pac
<AtuM> idioterna, LinuxNacht je "druženje" udeležencev LinuxTag
<idioterna> neke vrste nerdfest
<idioterna> aha
<dz0ny> AtuM: pa microsoft finančno podpira debian
<dz0ny> weird times
<idioterna> to mi je vsec
<AtuM> idioterna, tja pridejo tud glavni developerji.. pa eni "gruppiji" tam skor delajo "we ain't worth it" pred njimi
<dz0ny> haha
<idioterna> svasta
<AtuM> brez heca.. weird totalno..
<dz0ny> a Poettering je tud bil?
<AtuM> dz0ny, itak
<dz0ny> makes sense then :)
<dz0ny> it was a sort of protest "wink, wink"
<AtuM> ko sem bil jaz na LT, je prvič predstavljal systemd..
<AtuM> in je pol trajalo še doooolgo predenj so končno zadevo vtaknl v rhel
<AtuM> Å¡e fedora se je tega dolgo otepala
<dz0ny> http://apply.e-estonia.com/ če bi kdo hotel met dvojno državljanstvo
<Seniorita> e-Residency application form
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> men je kr zanimiv systemd
<AtuM> dz0ny, MS podpira debian? bom rekel "told you so", ko bo MS ganjal linux spod :)
<idioterna> zdej ga bomo sicer zgleda ditchal za neki cajta
<dz0ny> idioterna: rly
<dz0ny> why?
<idioterna> nimamo vec cajta se jebat s coreos
<dz0ny> pa dobr core os je sam en static build
<dz0ny> not that great also
<AtuM> js sm komi čakal tale systemd... boot gre res ornk hitrej
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> aja ne men je bil vsec journald pa fleet
<idioterna> sam zdej smo obupal da bo to kdaj dobr delal
<AtuM> systemd je še service/process manager..  sam dela restart servisa, če se krešne.. kr fajn zadeva - vsaj za te osnovne zadeve
<idioterna> ja, pa zracunat zna kaj zares rab
<idioterna> ni tok od muh
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/rancherio/os
<Seniorita> rancherio/os · GitHub
<Seniorita> »os - The easiest way to run Docker in production«
<idioterna> sam cel stack je pa mal nezrel v primeru coreos
<idioterna> dz0ny: tnx bom pogledu
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/rancherio/rancher
<Seniorita> rancherio/rancher · GitHub
<Seniorita> »rancher - A Platform for Operating Docker in Production«
<dz0ny> men je tle všeč model
<dz0ny> k ni nujno da maš njihov os
<dz0ny> načeloma rabiš sam agenta pa lahko na katerem koli os poganjaš
<idioterna> trenutno gledamo da bi kr supervisord pa dockerje not
<dz0ny> sam da ma docker gor
<AtuM> js pa gruntam, da bi oracle gnal na ubuntu prek dockerja.. sam se morm mal bl spustit v celo reč
<AtuM> je kje že kak guideline objavljen kje razmejiti uporabo dockerja in VM ? sem bral, da je najbolje kombinirat eno z drugim.
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> VM rabis kadar mors met se en kernel vmes
<idioterna> recimo ce hoces drug filesystem furat al pa
<idioterna> ksn networking pa take reci
<idioterna> recimo vrrp ne mors efektivno delat na dockerju al pa lxc al pa un
<idioterna> kva je ze no
<idioterna> un arp
<idioterna> gratuitous al kasn je ze
<idioterna> k switchu na hitr poves "ok pozab unga zdej sm tle"
<dz0ny> idioterna: It provides infrastructure services such as multi-host networking, global and local load balancing, and volume snapshots
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Multi-Platform BitTorrent Client `qBittorrent` Sees New Major Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Q2unr3Wctls/multi-platform-bittorrent-client.html
<idioterna> dz0ny: kdo?
<dz0ny> rancher
<dz0ny> jaz mam plan honeypote deployat
<dz0ny> prek rancher
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> ne k drugac mi rabmo vrrp za hw failure
<idioterna> pac da switchamo na drug fizicn host z istim ipjem znotraj par sekund
<idioterna> sicer gre ta infrastruktura pocas ven
<idioterna> bomo vidl kako se bo appengine obnesu
<idioterna> za mission critical reci
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<zdobersek> wat en swift reply
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/news/11390/piknik-odprte-kode-pok-2015/ ?
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI ?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> a kdo gre?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. cca. 25 oseb je prijavljenih
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> kje?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> aja
<dz0ny> IlIlIlIlIlIlI: http://doodle.com/hg59drpn922rwsv5
<Seniorita> Doodle: POK 2015
<Seniorita> »Veliki POK 2015!Vsakoletni, že tradicionalni Piknik Odprte Kode za vse pristaše in podpornike odprte kode.Prijava obvezna. V primeru, da na pikniku zmanjka dobrot, bodo morebitni neprijavljeni prvi ostali brez živeža!Lokacija: http://www.pikniki.si/Piknik+lokacije/56/PIKNIK+PROSTOR+V+GOSTINCI«
<AtuM> a bo letos torej rekordna udeležba ? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pejt gledat!
<AtuM> Ubuntovci bi pa lahko že Marka povabli.
<dz0ny> 1/2 se ne bo dal
<dz0ny> al kako je že to :>
<dz0ny> 33/5 v odboru so za nixos
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> 3/5
<zdobersek> ?
<AtuM> kaki nixos.. way too simpl.. slackware 4eva
<dz0ny> ?
<AtuM> no.. lahko tud lfs
<slax0r> slackware <3
<napsy> oh slack
<napsy> to se lavfa?
<slax0r> zakaj pa ne bi?
<napsy> dunno
<napsy> ker ga ne uporablam
<zdobersek> whoa
<zdobersek> wat en ego
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> po tem takem tut windoze nebi smeu vec laufat, al? :P
<napsy> omg, stran bi lahka ppoupdejtal
<AtuM> napsy, old-skul vi CMS ;-)
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa stran updejtal?
<slax0r> je cist kul
<napsy> nevm no
<napsy> tole borders .. sooo 2007
<slax0r> vse je tam kot mora bit
<slax0r> KISS
<slax0r> tk kot slack
<napsy> a vsaj package manager ze ma pointegriran?
<slax0r> again...KISS
<napsy> oh ja
<napsy> you young ones
<napsy> KISS != living in the past
<slax0r> pkg mngrs != necesarry evil
<slax0r> js shajam z slackom in brez pkg mngrja ze vrsto let, ga cist nic ne pogresam
<napsy> in kok pol dobis latest and greatest software?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kmalu
<AtuM> napsy, from the source
<slax0r> napsy: wget && tar xf && cd && ./configure && make && sudo make install ?
<napsy> I see
<napsy> gentoo, much?
<AtuM> torej lahko hitreje kot kjerkoli drugje :)
<slax0r> sicer pa sam nikoli nisem dal na ta latest crap
<slax0r> kjer bi se vsak minor hotfix moral takoj installirat
<dz0ny> arch pls
<napsy> :)
<AtuM> slax0r, ali na ldap server, pam, systemd,... :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: not even fakeroot?
<napsy> .gif oh lord
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/oRgxEeZKWMHvO/giphy.gif
<slax0r> AtuM: not sure I follow
<slax0r> dz0ny: meh :P
<AtuM> slax0r, mah.. enkrat sem rabil ldap server na slamd64.. kr velik pain, če nisi vajen tega. no, po tej izkušnji je bila raba slacka kar znosna - samo navadit se je treba.
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> mja, prides vcasih do kaksnega dela kjer bi najraj pograbu pc in ga vrgu cez okn
<slax0r> ampak takih "srecanj" je malo
<napsy> pa instaliru eno sane distribucijo? :)
<slax0r> drugac pa nisem mel nekih vecjih tezav z ldap
<slax0r> napsy: verjem da sm probu menjat ze za marsikatero distribucijo in sem vedno prsu nazaj na slacka
<AtuM> slax0r, no.. js ne bi lih pc stran vrgu.. bi pa avtorja kake kode prtisnu, če bi ga takrat vidu :) Sem moral source popravljat, da se je zbildalo.
<slax0r> AtuM: skrivnost je, da si mors predstavljat da je avtor te kode pod tvojim oknom
<AtuM> pa se ne Å¡tejem med programerje.. morda zato :D
<slax0r> AtuM: a si probal kdaj compajlat chromium? :P
<AtuM> slax0r, bi prehitro ostal brez opreme in podobnih težav..  če se kdaj prekvalificiram :)
<AtuM> slax0r, ne, sem pa firefoxa
<slax0r> no, ce bos kdaj se podal v chromium compile, si kar uzam cas, oz. poskrbi da ne bos rabu chromiuma v naslednjih par minutah, in da bos lahko comp pustil prizgan "par" uric
<AtuM> slax0r, verjamem.. pr firefoxu sem po 2h videl, da je nekje typo.. in potem spet. me je spomnilo na čase, ko sem se ukvarjal z windowsi (veliko čakanja)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ScudCloud: Unofficial Slack Client For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zFjkak8DwBo/scudcloud-unofficial-slack-client-for.html
<slax0r> na sreco mi je skompajlal prvic
<CrazyLemon> spet slack!
<CrazyLemon> .yt slack time
<jabuk> How to calculate slack https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQcJ4bJDhQQ
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: party pooper
<AtuM> party? where?
<dz0ny> slax0r: pa da maš 6GB +rama
<slax0r> dz0ny: 16
<dz0ny> lol https://www.down.life/
<Seniorita> Down
<dz0ny> $100m funding
<CrazyLemon> !g dtf
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: DTF http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=DTF
<CrazyLemon> ta bo next tinder/grinder/*inder
<zdobersek> yo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bo polanc Å¡printal za zmago?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na klancu je zakljucek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: GLEJ ZDEJ
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek GLEDAM
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek ni na klancu
<zdobersek> JEBEMTI
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: looks like a MTF to me http://inrng.com/medias/giro/tappa_dettagli_tecnici_altimetria_052015.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek očitno nisi prej gledal ko so pokazali finish
<CrazyLemon> zadnjih cca. 300-400m je položnih
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> k da zadnjih 10km ni klanca
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Ubuntu App Applies Instagram Style Filters to Your Photos  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YqN1fYfSu3w/instagram-photo-filters-ubuntu-desktop-app
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: HP Launch Ubuntu Laptops, PCs in Russia  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JrT9epfcjQ0/hp-launch-ubuntu-laptops-pcs-in-russia
<zdobersek> ne noooo
<zdobersek> yyayayayayayayaya
<zdobersek> hahahahaaa
<CrazyLemon> jan polanc wins the stage!
<zdobersek> noro
<CrazyLemon> ko je napadal chavanel sm mislu da bo polanc ostal zadaj
<zdobersek> polanc je sneaky beaky like
<CrazyLemon> car je
<zdobersek> lani je bil na eni etapi cetrti
<CrazyLemon> 90s hitrejši kot contador!!!
<zdobersek> popustu na zacetku klanca, potem pa sel tempo in v zadnjem km prsu do treh vodilnih
<CrazyLemon> se spomnim ja
<zdobersek> kle isto, pocaku, da so se ostali strosl, pol pa naprej
<zdobersek> je bil ba dalec najboljsi penjac v grupi
<CrazyLemon> ma chavanel je zgledal kot da ima največ v nogah
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> his english is not the best i must say
<zdobersek> mejhn je :>
<CrazyLemon> jah..59kg!
<zdobersek> ne vem, koga je spricu s sampanjcem
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem zakaj je contador dobil bl luštni hostesi kot polanc.. so unfair
<zdobersek> jst pa ne vem, zakaj moramo v letu dvatisocpetnajstem se vedno met hostese
<zdobersek> jutri pa se Mezgec stisne eno etapo
<zdobersek> opa, se modro majco ma
<CrazyLemon> jutri Å¡printerska?
<zdobersek> ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2608-1: QEMU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2608-1/
<zdobersek> ful fino http://www.delo.si/gospodarstvo/infrastruktura/v-adrii-airways-napovedali-stavko.html
<Seniorita> V Adrii Airways napovedali stavko
<Seniorita> »Brez izjav o pogajanjih.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2602-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2602-1/
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c1x4JZnjSc
<Seniorita> Girlfriend's REVENGE - Pepper Sprayed Toilet Paper in Butt Prank - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe for more PRANKS: http://bit.ly/ViralBrothers Like ViralBrothers Facebook - http://facebook.com/ViralBrothers Watch what happened after here: http:/...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH9ls_ujvmI zdobbie zato je zmagal!
<Seniorita> Jan Polanc's New Merida Scultura | Giro D'Italia 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »2015 Giro d'Italia stage winner Jan Polanc of Lampre-Merida was one of the first to receive the new, lightweight Merida Scultura. Subscribe to GCN: http://gc...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/article/venom-security-flaw-millions-of-virtual-machines-datacenters/
<Seniorita> Bigger than Heartbleed, 'Venom' security vulnerability threatens most datacenters | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> meh.. a ni to qemu only?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: we care only bcs servers are going up and down
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-14
<napsy> jutro
<AtuM> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje imam siolovo Å¡katlo za modem? can't find the damn thing
<napsy> a je v tej skatlici hrana?
<napsy> js sm lacn
<napsy> o bog kok disi po svezih buhteljnih
<CrazyLemon> i wish.. ce bi bila hrana bi jo takoj najdu  :/
<AtuM> a morte zdej o hrani.. matr sm lačn...
<napsy> horror
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, zakaj pa rabiš škatlo? A je kaj crknilo?
<AtuM> al sam menjaš na kvalitetnejšega ponudnika :)
<zdobersek> razbil jo bo
<AtuM> aha.. Å¡e en kvazi izbruh jeze..
<AtuM> same nežne duše tukaj :)
<idioterna> dusa je dialekticni pojav
<AtuM> oh.. VIP Invitation z Dell-a... kje so mene našli ;)
<AtuM> oh.. ni pene.. sam v Dubai za skočit :)
<AtuM> je kdo tu poskusil dat EFI particijo v software-raid? Mislm, da so konceptualno to čist mim usekal - EFI particija/disk bi morala bit kar del mamaplate - tko k bios.
<CrazyLemon> AtuM bom menjal samo modem
<AtuM> očitno je čisto ok narediti dve efi particiji in dodat vnos v grub meni.. sam vseen.. trapast, ker česa takega ne moreš izbrat pri instalaciji. večina tega ne bo naredila.
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, a ISP pa ne moreš menjat?
<CrazyLemon> AtuM ni potrebe.. siol is just fine :)
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, k sem imel siol, sem bil po 2 vikenda na mesec brez interneta.
<CrazyLemon> AtuM that was gods way of telling you 'get off the internet' :D
<CrazyLemon> nimam težav s siolom
<CrazyLemon> tudi z amisom jih nisem imel :)
<AtuM> no, men je tudi podpora na amisu boljša.. poleg tega, da internet dela tudi čez vikend. nekako jim koncept uporabe linuxa za router ni tolko tuj.
<idioterna> AtuM: sm probu ja
<idioterna> AtuM: ne deluje
<AtuM> me zanima kako bi reagirali, če bi rekel, da imam windows server za router.. sej to tud gre :)
<idioterna> mislm sej odvisn je od EFI implementacije ampak ponavad ne dela tko kot bi hotu
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> slab router je
<idioterna> mislm sej ni tezko nardit da dela
<idioterna> sam nimas tolk lustnga vmesnika kot je iptables
<idioterna> je velik bl nerodn delat z njim
<AtuM> idioterna, zgolj zato me to zanima, ker siol pravi da "linux routerjev" ne podpirajo - čeprav ima danes vsaka škalta embeded linux gor. Me zanima kolk bi "znal" pomagat, če bi rekel, da imam Windows server - iz firbca. Licenca stane pa ene tok k kak manjši cisco router
<idioterna> ja sej jih ne morjo podpirat
<idioterna> mislm
<AtuM> windows nerodn.. a ni kao vse intuitivno pa userfriendly ;)
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<idioterna> tok razlicnih moznosti je da pac ni sans da oni to zagotavljajo
<idioterna> ne vem kdo ti je nalozu da je intuitivno
<idioterna> netsh je sicer se kr kul ampak ne tok k ip
<idioterna> na lunix masinah
<AtuM> idioterna, pa ne me tko zares vzet no.. admini windows pravjo da so windows velik manj kompliciran za vzdrževat kot linux.. js osebno se s tem ne strinjam.
<idioterna> jah
<AtuM> idioterna, je pa manj možnosti na windows kot na linux.. se ti ne zdi?
<idioterna> windows admini tut recejo da zmeri vse dela, kadar ne dela pa itak recejo "to se pa ne da"
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<idioterna> ma ne vem
<idioterna> zlo odvisn od podrocja
<idioterna> v high performance computingu windows prakticno nikjer niti srecas ne
<idioterna> v pisarnah kjer folk se vedno printa na papir je pa kr dost windows masin
<AtuM> ja, to pa drži.. "ne gre" .. na linuxu je bolj pogost vprašanje "maš dost dnarja za razvoj?" kot pa "se ne da" :D
<CrazyLemon> to se bo vse spremenilo z windows 10! :D
<AtuM> idioterna, no, js mislm, da nej folk uporablja pač tist na čemur je najbolj produktiven. jaz ne bi silil nobenga na linux pa kak libreoffice, če je vajen windows. bi pa predlagal šolstvu da da več poudarka na te open-source rešitve.
<idioterna> ah js bi jih kr silil
<idioterna> "ce mate windows mate ocitno prevec dnarja in morate dat 80% profita za dobrodelne namene!"
<AtuM> idioterna, to se v določenih primerih ne izkaže za dobro rešitev
<idioterna> a v ksnem primeru se? :)
<AtuM> časopisna hiša Delo ima polno skenerjev, fotoaparatov, kamer in takih multimedijskih naprav, ki z linuxom niso bli kompatibilni. te so skušali na silo prestavt na linux in so uporabniki imeli cel kup nepotrebnih težav z opremo in je bil efekt kotra želenemu.
<AtuM> kontra ;)
<AtuM> če že greš v prehod je to potrebno naredit postopoma in nakup opreme ustrezno prilagodit.. tko čez noč pa to ne gre
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> sistemc na delu je pa lih obratno reku
<idioterna> da so te reci praviloma zelo dobro delovale
<AtuM> aja? zakaj so Å¡li pa nazaj na windows?
<idioterna> zaradi politike
<idioterna> ker je pr prehodu na linux veliko tezje v zep spravit provizijo
<AtuM> torej menjava vodstva in osebni interesi
<AtuM> pri licenčninah več ostane kot pri storitvah.. to je res.
<CrazyLemon> http://zdravstvena.info/ugriz-kace-modrasa-vipera-ammodytes-zgodba-oskrba-zapleti-in-protistrup.html     preklete kače!
<Seniorita> Zdravstvena.info – Ugriz kače – modrasa, zgodba, oskrba, zapleti in protistrup
<Seniorita> »Predvčerajšnjim. Pogosto zelo obljudena steza pod Otliškim oknom nad Ajdovščino. Zmerno kondicioniranje. S sinom. Setop. Jaka pred mano. Itak. Tek. Šus v njegovo nogo. V gibanju. Rezultat prilagam. Možnost: ugriz kače. A fak, domnevne mrcine nisva videla…Urgenca v Ajdovščini. Jaka se slabo počuti, dobi infuzijo in sredstvo proti slabosti. Sicer na telefonu pokažem kapitalnega modrasa,«
<idioterna> to sm pa ze prebral
<idioterna> kr uredu shot
<AtuM> potem sem pa dobil informacije z napačne strani. Se mi pa v praksi dogaja, da kdo kupi kak skener ali multifunkcijsko napravo, ki ne dela z linux sistemi in potem pametuje kok je linux crap :/
<idioterna> ja sej to je problem
<idioterna> sicer ne linuxa direktno, je pa percepcija, da je linux problematicen
<AtuM> točno to. mi je pa ql ko me kdo vrpaša katero napravo naj kupi, da bo z linuxom delala.. to je bolj pravi pristop.
<idioterna> mhm
<dz0ny> well buy hp
<dz0ny> it works
<dz0ny> al se Å¡e kej drugega kupuje za pisarne
<CrazyLemon> madona kako ti klima servisi služijo denar.. 150€ za 2h "dela"
<AtuM> js mam oki :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mam naravno klimo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti ki si gor pri modrasih
<AtuM> skene pošiljam na email ali na cifs.. printer pa špila čist fajn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny premik obstoječe klime za 1.3m (samo podaljšanje cevi) + "servis" .. servis pa je bil tak da je samo vrgu eno uč na zunanjo enoto in pravi 'vse je v redu'
<dz0ny> :) sam slepca sem zadnjič vidu k se je sončil
<CrazyLemon> in ta 'vse je v redu' stane 50€ :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. če kdo ima klimo in želi slišat 'vse je v redu' naj me kar pokliče :)
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, hja kok pa ti uro dela računaš?
<CrazyLemon> AtuM dela ali 'dela' ? :)
<AtuM> "dela" :)
<zdobersek> `dela'
<CrazyLemon> "dela" se ne računa! :D
<CrazyLemon> nič.. zdaj pa imam res delo - spucat kar so pustili zadaj
<zdobersek> `spucat'
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, torej če se kje zakucam te pokličem pa bo free.. namest da js iščem tisto vejico na napačnem mestu.
<AtuM> majstri majo kar konkretne cene. na "računalničarje" gledajo kot na kriminalce.. in po svoje kar razumem. Oni dajo neko garancijo na svoje delo.. če pa rihtaš kak windows desktop pa nimaš nobene garancije, da ti v naslednjih dveh minutah kak virus kaj ne pokvari.. pa nimaš šanse za kako reklamacijo.
<AtuM> pa kak update ubuntu-ja tud kdaj kako zmešnjavo naredi - da bom v kontekstu kanala :D
<AtuM> a je kdo že poskusil OS-X virtualizirat na kvm? to bi pa res rad mal preskusil - brez da kupujem kako jabolko
<idioterna> baje se da nardit da dela
<idioterna> ne vem k nism se mel potrebe po os x
<AtuM> js bi sam probal rad, da vidm v čem je hype tega sistema
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> ne vem v cem je hype
<idioterna> cist uredu je
<zdobersek> idioterna: kaj mas na macbooku?
<idioterna> nimam macbooka
<idioterna> enga mac minija sm mel neki casa
<idioterna> pa enga powerbooka sm mel 2003-2006
<idioterna> kr uredu je delu
<CrazyLemon> sacré bleu!
<zdobersek> idioterna: ni tvoj? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CBu0XIaVIAAd9Md.jpg:large
<idioterna> ni moj
<idioterna> od unga kva je ze
<idioterna> andreja serdeliuca
<AtuM> Bugs exist everywhere but they mainly work in production :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Angus & Julia Stone - Private Lawns.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.insynchq.com/24hours
<Seniorita> Free Insync for 24 hours!
<Seniorita> »For 24 hours, download Insync for free and start syncing your Google Drive accounts to all your devices and vice versa. Works on Windows, Mac, Linux and mobile.«
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> pls?
<zdobersek> NAAAAAH
<CrazyLemon> pretty pls?
<zdobersek> na-a-aah
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, a se pri tebi naroči kolesarski dres?
<CrazyLemon> AtuM nope
<CrazyLemon> vsak zase naroči oziroma si zamudil ko sem naročal :)
<CrazyLemon> kar je bilo cca. 1 mesec nazaj
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, kaj pa template?
<CrazyLemon> AtuM to pa dobiš pri meni ja :)
<AtuM> a prideš na POK? :)
<CrazyLemon> AtuM ne
<CrazyLemon> i'm socially awkward al kako se je že idioterna izrazil
<idioterna> jsm tut
<AtuM> lol
<AtuM> CrazyLemon, idioterna http://www.wikihow.com/Avoid-Being-Socially-Awkward
<Seniorita> How to Avoid Being Socially Awkward (with Examples) - wikiHow
<Seniorita> »Social awkwardness comes from a sense of not appearing "normal" or "socially clued in" under the glare of others. Partly generated by our own fears and worries of what others think of us, partly generated by social expectations and how we...«
<idioterna> why?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> why not be socially awkward?
<AtuM> a to je zdj "in"
<idioterna> who cares?
<idioterna> ce si socially awkward, pol ni pomembn
<AtuM> mislm, da tistmu k je res socially awkward to ni vseen. obstaja pa še socially ignorant.. sam se awkward morda lepš sliš :) Potemtakem zakaj bi se kdo okol tega sekiral.. rečeš socially ignorant pa je :D
<idioterna> vseen mi je kko temu reces
<lynxlynxlynx> valda je pomembno
<lynxlynxlynx> vpliva na doseganje določenih rezultatov
<lynxlynxlynx> seveda se jim lahko odrečeš, jih znižaš
<idioterna> vseen je, ce je 'in' bit socially awkward, ce si socially awkward
<idioterna> nc, grem domov
<AtuM> važn da to ni tabu tema.
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, to pa že
<AtuM> http://www.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/p/keep-calm-and-be-socially-awkward-2/
<Seniorita> KEEP CALM AND BE SOCIALLY AWKWARD - KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON Image Generator
<Seniorita> »Poster created with the Keep Calm-o-matic. Why not create your own or discover our top posters?«
<AtuM> calm-o-matic :)
<CrazyLemon> že 20min čakam na prostega svetovalca pri TS ... zgleda so si privoščili konkretno kosilo
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ISL ne dela
<AtuM> morda imajo pa preusmeritev na apek :D
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> težava se je kar sama popravila :D
<zdobersek> uuu
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> go go go!
<CrazyLemon> you can beat the thunder and the storm!
<zdobersek> day off, don't care
<idioterna> sm lih domov prletu
<idioterna> https://dgtzuqphqg23d.cloudfront.net/Qw9bCbS0vny8YhZcR5B77zq9a4-inv5me2mbxAePUaI-768x568.jpg
<yang> meltdown
<yang> bogi moj kolega, k je tam delal pravi da jih bodo vsak dan z avtobusom iz ljubljane vozili v maribor na delo
<AtuM> a se bo Å¡telo v delavnik?
<yang> pojma nimam kako so zmenjeni, dvomim
<napsy> dream on
<yang> ko so nas vozili v koper se voznja ni stela
<AtuM> vsaj vozili jih bodo.. kolko jih je pa tam delalo?
<yang> 150
<AtuM> morda bodo zdaj kaj avtomatizirali skladišče.
<yang> hja, mislim da je vecinoma vse rocno delo
<yang> aja tega ko ga bodo prenovili
<yang> mozno ja
<yang> potem bodo lahko se 50 delavcev odpustili
<AtuM> bo kar treba počas eliminirat take službe, če želimo kot skupnost povečati produktivnost..
<AtuM> bi sicer pomagalo, če bi imeli boljši sistem omogočanja prekvalifikacij, a to je že druga tema
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dock Applet: Icon-Only Window List For MATE Panel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1J1btEztjtc/dock-applet-icon-only-window-list-for.html
<yang> AtuM: benefits of being employed in the US http://paste.debian.net/176976/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<AtuM> yang, point beeing?
<AtuM> being.. :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: mps-youtube Migrates To YouTube API v3, Gets Ubuntu Sound Menu Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JHJEHDdJwXg/mps-youtube-migrates-to-youtube-api-v3.html
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> fffffffffffffffffhhrrr
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si vidu tole?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidu.. sam nimam časa za replay
<CrazyLemon> bike time
<CrazyLemon> 147,90 €    sedaj plačate le 17 €     -52%
<CrazyLemon> a sam men ne štima ta račun?
<CrazyLemon> 147,9 - 52% = 17 ??
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a contador je padu?
<mihaweb> čer kdo tu?
<mihaweb> tu nginx, vsi primeri pišejo kot npr     location ~ \.php {
<mihaweb> jaz bi rad točno samo kar se začne z /index.php
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI9YjVCHbwI
<Seniorita> Top Excuses For Being Late To A Group Ride - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We've heard them all, and we've used them all. Here are some priceless excuses for being late to a ride. Click here to subscribe to GCN: http://gcn.eu/Subscr...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/t11sbfh.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-15
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  V od Å ENTJERNEJA @14/05/2015 17:27:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.83+N,+15.42+E
<miha> Jutro
<miha> A kdo uporablja free cdn, npr... Cloudflare?
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<zdobersek> mh
<Sky[x]> wtf crontab -e mi je odprlo v enem editorju ki ga prvic vidim :>
<Sky[x]> 10 je kao quit :>
<Sky[x]> internal file editor :>
<Sky[x]> lol esc pa te vprasa ce zelis shranit predno zapres
<zdobersek> what is this I don't even
<Sky[x]> jao sram me je lohk :)
<Sky[x]> nism vedu kaj pomeni v cronu ce je povsot * :>
<zdobersek> smh
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dipo ftw!
<slax0r> sm nabavu regal za TV
<slax0r> so mi rekl da pride cez 2 tedna
<slax0r> klicejo cez 2 dni da je regal pri njih, pa da ga lahk pridem dvignit
<slax0r> happy day
<slax0r> prpelem domov, pa so mi zvrtal pante za vrata zgornje na notranji strani, spodnje pa na zunanji strani
<slax0r> ffs
<LorD_DDooM> Lostech :F
<slax0r> aff
<slax0r> ffs samsung...to je sele lostech, sploh klicat ne morem
<slax0r> nikoli vec samsung >:(
<zdobersek> once samsung best samsung
<slax0r> mah dej, zgleda da je M$ zacel delat samsungu telefone
<slax0r> veckrat k restartam k svoj gaming rig
<zdobersek> is not a bug!
<zdobersek> is a feature/future!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb ex machina
<jabuk> Ex Machina (2015) 108 min Drama Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.1/10 (25,230 glasov) MT: 78/100
<jabuk> A young programmer is selected to participate in a breakthrough experiment in artificial intelligence by evaluating the human qualities of a breathtaking female A.I.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi744337689/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0470752/
<CrazyLemon> yay or nay ?
<zdobersek> maybay
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nayay
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aye*
<zdobersek> (i.e. not yay, you child)
<sasa84> jeeeeej miškice ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<CrazyLemon> !g yay or nay
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: Yay or Nay http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Yay+or+Nay
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as in, something that women say?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek as in https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/817/is-yay-or-nay-an-acceptable-alternative-to-yea-or-nay
<Seniorita> expressions - Is "yay or nay" an acceptable alternative to "yea or nay"? - English Language & Usage Stack Exchange
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'So, yes, it does appear that this substitution is an emerging usage, but no authorities at all countenance it just yet, and given that there is an unimpeachable substitute, I don’t recommend that anyone use it.'
<zdobersek> stop it then
<CrazyLemon> On the other hand, there are plenty of Google results, including some on major, presumably professionally-edited sites, like ABC News and New York Magazine.
<CrazyLemon> i shall not!
<CrazyLemon> yay or nay se vsaj rima.. ne pa yea or nay ffs!
<zdobersek> ce sta yay in yea homofona
<zdobersek> aye, you're talking shite
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bit tak homofob
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si homologen idiotu
<CrazyLemon> brother from a different mother?
<Matthai> brother from a different mother and different father :-)
<zdobersek> a hueman
<zdobersek> AFAIK
<idioterna> sup
<CrazyLemon> dobim nov modem.. in oh my god kaj za vraga je mislu designer
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ga ne da postavit vodoravno
<napsy> pics?
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. se ga da ampak ni vodoravno :D
<CrazyLemon> !g innbox v60u
<Seniorita> Navodila za modem INNBOX V60 - Telemach http://info.telemach.si/pdf/navodila-modem-innbox-v60.pdf
<napsy> lord
<CrazyLemon> http://www.innbox.net/sites/default/files/styles/colorbox/public/V60_U_stojec_web.jpg?itok=YFy1t-iL
<napsy> zgleda ko mreza proti komarjem
<CrazyLemon> sej tista mreža me ne moti.. zgleda ok
<CrazyLemon> sam tisto stojalo je nonremovable
<zdobersek> oooh!
<zdobersek> Linux thinkypad 4.0.0-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.0.2-1 (2015-05-11) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<napsy> oh ja
<dreatn> napsy: preden ste v sluzbi presli na Go, a ste delal z Node?
<napsy> mislim da tut ja, za nekatere web projekte
<napsy> no pa tut zdj se uporablamo
<dz0ny> you can't go without node
<dz0ny> grunt,bower,razni linterji so pac v js spisani
<dz0ny> hočem rečt da je nodejs delj normal dev stacka
<zdobbie> gdo je vampir
<miha> Čer
<yang> zivjo
<miha> Jo jo
<miha> Kako
<idioterna> geji otroke posvajajo!
<miha> A si prišel iz omare?
<idioterna> js mam itak svoje mulce
<idioterna> k se morjo pred vsakim obrokom poklont titu
<idioterna> pa ob nedeljah na dedinje po kolenih
<miha> Torej si kaj razmišljal o stranki? Zadnje čase veliko mojih kontaktov sanja
<idioterna> aja ne napaka
<idioterna> to majo katoliki mi nimamo tega
<idioterna> sm se zmotu :)
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> hm ja sm razmislu o stranki sam mislm da mi se manjka mal sredstev
<miha> Tako levih kot desnih v bistvu. Rekel si racionalna stranka? Torej ista kratica kit radikalna?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam se morm se v seslja preimenovat
<miha> Sounds like a plan
<miha> Nikolić je bolj kul
<idioterna> ja sam pr radikalcih vsi na seslja pomislnjo
<miha> Šešelj je kreten
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> je, sam to ni lih neki kar bi ga diferenciral
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> a si vidu kasne cameron zdej stresa
<idioterna> da bo naredu ein volk
<idioterna> ma to je ful dela uresnic
<idioterna> ne vem ce se mi da
<miha> Ma on je metroseksualec
<idioterna> pa itak ne glede na to kaj nardis bo yang reku da je nefer
<idioterna> ker mu nihce ne da sluzbe kjer bi lahko delal tist kar on ze zna
<miha> Jaz sem načeloma za ženske v frontend
<idioterna> jsm za zenske povsod
<miha> Moški so ali idioti ali pedri, saj ne vem kaj je huje
<idioterna> s tem ni nc narobe
<miha> :-)
<miha> Od Merklove, do mlajših npr Angelika Mlinar
<miha> Fejst babe
<idioterna> mislm js velik idiotov poznam k so kr dobri frontenderji
<miha> :-)
<miha> Mi pa Alencico in Cmerarja dobimo
<miha> No očitno si zaslužimo
<idioterna> alencica je res kalibr
<idioterna> cmerar je pa dejansko tocn tak k smo ga hotl
<idioterna> nc ne nardi
<idioterna> taka stabilnost da nam jo se nemci zavidajo
<miha> Lol :-)
<zdobbie> aber das ist nicht normal
<idioterna> ma mi smo dobri v tem
<idioterna> "ce nc ne nardis, ti za nc ne morjo rect, da si narobe naredu"
<idioterna> ni lih za startupe delat tak clovk
<idioterna> za precednika vlade je pa kr fajn
<idioterna> neki je oblublu da mi bo dvignu davk na profit
<idioterna> sam zdej zgleda ne bo
<zdobbie> sment
<miha> Ni dost kul za vajenca pri vas, je pa dost kul za predsednika vlade. Saj. Exactly.
<miha> ...
<idioterna> ma lej
<idioterna> pod njegovo vlado smo izenacl pravice
<idioterna> to je dobr
<idioterna> on je veren katolik, pa je vseen ratal
<zdobbie> podpisa za referendum najbrz ni dal
<zdobbie> tko da not that religious, eh
<idioterna> ja mi je vsec
<idioterna> da je vern sam tko mal
<idioterna> za te sege in obicaje, kadar niso prevec grozni
<idioterna> je pa res da je zlo grdo gledu
<idioterna> k je un primorc dissal fasiste
<miha> Idioterna bi ga zaposlil za minimalca ali bi imel izgubo z njim?
<idioterna> a cmerarja?
<miha> Tko teoretično..
<miha> Da
<idioterna> ma on je pravnik
<miha> :-)
<zdobbie> losses by default
<idioterna> ja pa se specjaliziran je za te vesoljske stvari
<idioterna> no kokrkol
<idioterna> se ene 500 jurjov mi manka
<idioterna> pol bom pa loh stranke ustanavlu pa
<zdobbie> moras se nabavt strice za ozadje
<idioterna> mi nau treba nobene podkupnine sprejemat
<zdobbie> in tete
<idioterna> to pa ze mam
<miha> Marsikateremu stricu je dolgčas. Isto kot investitorjem. Vsak wannabe startup ima 5 min slave.:-)
<miha> Torej?
<miha> Imaš program?
<miha> Ali blefiraš kot jaz? :-)
<zdobbie> governor wannabes
<miha> Zdobbie kaj pa ti
<miha> Si dedc za razliko od naju?
<zdobbie> miha: loh sta moji teti
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> miha: nimam programa
<idioterna> napisat program traja
<upd> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nq7b4ozkhead1w8/BigOneAgar.jpg i made it lalalala
<Seniorita> Dropbox - BigOneAgar.jpg
<idioterna> cestitamo
<upd> ty
<lynxlynxlynx> spominja na uhh
<lynxlynxlynx> osmos
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/11608781/Drought-hit-California-is-drowning-in-kittens.html
<Seniorita> Drought-hit California is drowning in kittens - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »The beleagered US state has seen a 30 per cent rise in abandoned baby cats - because the dry weather is making their parents breed faster«
<CrazyLemon>  https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/16989_10153241485154242_8760567922401790604_n.jpg?oh=8459cc252c76777cc1b9dd757539c139&oe=55C468D5
<miha> Haha crazy
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<zdobersek> un-funny
<miha> Wtf http://m.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/sova-prisluskovala-britancem-nemcem
<Seniorita> Sova prisluškovala Britancem in Nemcem? | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Finančni sklad in Deutsche Telekom sta se tajno dogovarjala, Sova pa naj bi tem pogovorom prisluškovala.«
<zdobbie> seveda so
<zdobbie> zato jih pa je treba zjutrej pozdravljat
<miha> :-)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @15.05.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severovzhodnik 1.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:33, Kulminacija: 10:59:32, Sončni zahod: 18:27:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 55min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> Å e malo pa bo domena vpisana :-) :-)
<miha> Dns :-)
<miha> Čakam že cel dan, lenobe
<yang> na vsake 2 uri se osvezuje
<miha> Ja ob lihi
<miha> Ko je kolega končno našel čas zame
<miha> Pm
<miha> Sem se včeraj igral in mi všeč neki
<miha> Pa nobenem nisem mogel pokazati
<miha> Razen screenshot
<miha> S hosts
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6326/airplay-icybox
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42937#Comment_42937
<miha> Hello world... http://cirilica.si/http%3A%2F%2Fnovatv.mk%2F
<Seniorita> nova
<Seniorita> »Nova - vidеo/vеb produktsiјa«
<miha> Transliteration... Proxy :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<CrazyLemon> pochetna ? :)
<miha> http://cirilica.si/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kurir.mk%2F%23
<Seniorita> Kurir.mk - Naјnovi vеsti
<Seniorita> »Kurir.mk - Naјnovi vеsti od Makеdoniјa i svеtot, sportski vеsti, zabavni vеsti, analizi, intеrvјua, vidеo vеsti«
<miha> Res ne znam teh črk brat
<miha> In odločil reŠiti svoj problem
<miha> Da lahko vidim za kaj se gre
<yang> Srpska wikipedija je ok, ker jo lahko beres tudi v latinici
<miha> Pač videl polno pretvorb teksta
<miha> Sam jaz hotel html v izvirnem dizajnu
<miha> http://cirilica.si/http%3A%2F%2Fnovatv.mk%2Findex.php%3Fnavig%3D8%26cat%3D5
<Seniorita> nova
<Seniorita> »Nova - vidеo/vеb produktsiјa«
<miha> http://cirilica.si/
<Seniorita> Cyrillic => Latin converter
<Seniorita> »View cryillic pages in latin...«
<miha> Ok. Lp :-)
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-16
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42938#Comment_42938
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN SOVA
<miha> Jutro NSA in ostali prijatelji
<miha> http://cirilica.si/http%3A%2F%2Fnovatv.mk%2Findex.php%3Fp%3D1%26navig%3D8%26cat%3D2%26vest%3D22425
<Seniorita> NOVA Masovno otkazhuvanjе na turistichkitе aranzhmani vo Makеdoniјa
<Seniorita> »Namеsto da rabotimе na rеzеrvatsii i doagjanjе na novi turisti,...«
<miha> :-)
<miha> Morda bo kaj popusta zame
<sasa84> lep pozdrav miške ;)
<miha> Saska
<idioterna> na piknik pejte
<dz0ny> wha?
<idioterna> dons je piknik odprte kode!
<idioterna> v soteski brez signala.
<miha> Haha
<miha> Romantika
<zdobbie> nismo se prjavl
<idioterna> lacni boste
<zdobbie> wat en prophet
<idioterna> nc, js kr grem
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/2015/05/feds-say-banned-researcher-commandeered-plane/
<Seniorita> Feds Say That Banned Researcher Commandeered a Plane | WIRED
<Seniorita> »A security researcher who was kicked off a United Airlines flight last month after tweeting a reference to its security vulnerabilities had previously taken control of an airplane mid-flight.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2015/05/11/the-22-most-memorable-quotes-from-the-new-elon-musk-book-ranked/
<Seniorita> The 22 most memorable quotes from the new Elon Musk book, ranked - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »He's hellbent on saving humanity from itself, but he also wants to build a roller-coaster at his office.«
<sasa84> nč ne bo s piknikom POK
 * sasa84 ej na tečaju statistike
<sasa84> *zeh*
<sasa84> .gif yawn
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/89U4ODjFSNdV6/giphy.gif
<yang> sasa84: statisticna napoved za 31. Maj je v 90% soncno vreme
<dz0ny> a ni danes to?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<dz0ny> kaj pol yang o 31.?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma dolgčas mu je
<zdobbie> komu?!
<zdobbie> ENTERTAIN ME
<zdobbie> plz
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<miha> Wassa
<yang> zdobbie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er41LPvlWzA
<Seniorita> Goombay Dance Band 2013 in Greifswald - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Goombay Dance Band 11/ 2013 zu Gast im Elisenpark Greifswald "Medley"«
<zdobbie> yang: zakaj
<yang> You're looking or entertainment
<yang> for
<zdobbie> zdej si mi zjebu vse YouTube algoritme
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @16.05.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 1.2 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:30:23, Kulminacija: 10:59:34, Sončni zahod: 18:28:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 58min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> .vreme ce
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny> .vreme cljele
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 19°C @16.05.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% vzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:47, Kulminacija: 10:56:40, Sončni zahod: 18:26:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 59min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> cljele
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme kamnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Let. J. Pučnika Lj. (364m): 18.6°C @16.05.2015 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% jugovzhodnik 2.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:29, Kulminacija: 10:59:19, Sončni zahod: 18:29:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 59min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: San Fermin - Emily.
<zdobbie> EMMMIIILLLIIIEEEHHH
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/37eEUsd1ASA
<Seniorita> DATA - Don't Sing feat. Benny Sings (official video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Buy on iTunes - http://bit.ly/1M2n6Or Follow on Soundcloud - http://soundcloud.com/0data0 Follow Data on Facebook - http://facebook.com/0data0 - Directed by ...«
<dz0ny> Nsfw
<yang> Trenutno se predvaja Big Bill Broonzy
<zdobbie> Benny you idiot shut the fuck up
<CrazyLemon> its on youtube
<CrazyLemon> of course its sfw
<dz0ny> A si pogledal?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-h-KpG2tHM
<Seniorita> A Talking Cat 2013 Movie Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to MovieTrailersByVD: http://bit.ly/QcNd7j More clips, photos, and news: http://bit.ly/S5jIdd Follow Videodetective.com on facebook http://www.face...«
<zdobbie> NSFB
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm.. nič takega ni
<CrazyLemon> i like the girl tho :D
<zdobbie> .yt Yeah Yeah Yeahs Sacrilege
<jabuk> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Sacrilege https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmRI3Ew4BvA
<zdobbie> podobna stvar
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffpY7mR6r1M
<Seniorita> Flying Lotus - Parisian Goldfish/Dance Floor Dale - YouTube
<Seniorita> »warp and eric wareheim (tim and eric) would like to urge you that it's probably not safe for work - depending on where you work of course. oh and there are f...«
<zdobbie> FUCKING MATT DAMON https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhlU3ikw8sA
<Seniorita> Interstellar 2014 Dr. Mann Docking Scene IMAX BluRay 1080p - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregc1: programi....  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6327/programi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: programi....  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42939#Comment_42939
<zdobbie> ...
<CrazyLemon> ..........
<zdobbie> aw yissss https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAK1VDDOlw
<Seniorita> Alt-J - Bloodflood Pt. II (Live on KEXP) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://KEXP.ORG presents Alt-J performing "Bloodflood Pt. II" live in the KEXP studio. Recorded October 13, 2014. Host: Cheryl Waters Audio Engineer: Kevin S...«
<CrazyLemon> .yt enter the ninja die antwoord
<jabuk> Die Antwoord - Enter The Ninja (Explicit Version) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4
<msevph_> A bi bil rpi2 z wifijem in cupsom povezan s canon mp550 dobra ideja da bi dodal wireless printing temu printerju, a bi to slo pol printat iz windows masin prek wifija? A je mozno tut wireless skeniranje?
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-17
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km  V od LITIJE @16/05/2015 19:08:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.92+E
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN GCHQ
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42940#Comment_42940
<msev> oj učer sem neki sprašvov glede rpi za wireless printer server, a je kdo vidu vprašanje? :)
<dz0ny> cups
<dz0ny> and you are done
<idioterna> mislm da je ta stavek trademarked
<dz0ny> arnie?
<dz0ny> kdo je zdej new presidente of lugos?
<idioterna> http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/business/2011/07/Amazon-and-youre-done.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny: volitve so vsako drugo leto
<idioterna> letos jih ni blo
<idioterna> smo se pa zmenil da bomo se naprej velik in dobr delal za druzbeno dobro!
<idioterna> pol so pa zacel pit pa jest
<idioterna> in sm su rajs domov
<idioterna> you know how i am
<idioterna> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/7d/7d5548e3803d9636edf6702c9bc6a527d85a78abd62e65161e590510153d19c6.jpg
<yang> ena moja sodelavka se je zadnjic zagiftala na pikniku
<yang> nekej je blo narobe z mesom
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da je prevec daril razdevala
<yang> :)
<idioterna> tale je za yanga
<idioterna> http://smbc-comics.com/comics/1431788841-20150516after.png
<yang> jst sam v numerologijo verjamem v horoskop pa ne kej dost
<zdobbie> :>
<idioterna> sploh se mi ne da te vprasat na podlagi cesa verjames v take neumnosti
<yang> k igram loto
<zdobbie> sej te ni vprasu
<yang> pa sem ze parkrat zadel petico
<idioterna> na podlagi numerologije si zadel petico?
<yang> tut 5+1 sem ze zadel
<yang> zgleda
<idioterna> kako pa to ves?
<idioterna> ker od suni fotr tut spila, pa nobene numerologije ne uporablja, pa je tut ze veckrat zadel petico
<zdobbie> on ma pa sam sreco
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> ampak dost mal verjetno
<yang> vsacga cloveka se drzijo dolocene stevilke, mors si jih zracunat
<idioterna> kko loh kej tok absurdnega trdis?
<idioterna> "vsak clovk ma svojo srecno zvezdo in ce ji sledi mu gre zmeri vse po planu"
<idioterna> "kje pa raketo dobim?"
<yang> mal te provociram
<zdobbie> a to v KSP
<idioterna> vidm ja
<idioterna> ves kaj, ne vem
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9gTkaMoWNA
<Seniorita> Vesoljci v Žalcu - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Zadeva je resna!«
<yang> a so ze izzrebali miljonski loto
<CrazyLemon> že večkrat!
<idioterna> statisticno je nepomembno
 * CrazyLemon tudi verjame v numerologijo - igra loto samo ko je več kot 10 mio!
<yang> niso se
<yang> 3.8 M
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9gTkaMoWNA#t=1m36
<Seniorita> Vesoljci v Žalcu - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Zadeva je resna!«
<yang> 90 M pa je v Euro jackpotu odslo na cesko
<yang> s tem pa bi se dal kej bitcinov kupt
<yang> idioterna: cesa bi se lotil, ce bi zadel 90 Maljonov
<idioterna> zaprtja obmocja znotraj obvoznce za motorni promet
<yang> hehe
<yang> to lahko ze sedaj lobiras pri zupanu
<yang> nardis FB skupino
<yang> ziher bi hitro dobil 5000 clanov
<yang> tm okol konzorcija so zdej kr lepo zrihtali vse
<msev> dz0ny, vem da je cups, sam a bo dobr delal tut v navezi z windows mašinami
<yang> ja
<msev> lepo
<msev> a bo dost navadn b+ a rajš 2-ko
<msev> a naj bo za tako aplikacijo headless al full fledged desktop
<dz0ny> headless ce bos na rpi
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako se imenuje zadeva ko čebula začne klobuke delat oz. tisti krogi s semeni :D
<idioterna> yang: okol konzorcija je crap
<idioterna> ljudje sploh ne vejo kako se ureja mestna sredisca
<idioterna> vec ko je cest, bolj se basejo z avtomobili
<idioterna> kr sapo mu je vzel.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu MX4 With Ubuntu Launched in China, Coming to Europe ‘Soon’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VwfATSJufkg/meizu-mx4-with-ubuntu-launched-in-china-coming-to-europe-soon
<msev> a je dost rpi 1 za wireless printer
<BigWhale> Printer bos se rabu.
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> am.. kako odprem port na routerju da je dostopam do naprave? torej želim z lana dostopan na določen port na routerju.. tako kot recimo sedaj dostopam do web interfacea ?
<CrazyLemon> sam v iptables ni videt nikjer porta 80
<CrazyLemon> hm.. očitno ni firewall
<idioterna> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<CrazyLemon> ker se lahko telnetam gor
<CrazyLemon> sam pagea pa ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> ko je v debugging mode pa lepo pokaže da se gor poveže browser
<CrazyLemon> sam page pa pokaže v konzoli in ne v browserju
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeeh!
<CrazyLemon> v chromeu ne dela
<CrazyLemon> v firefoxu pa dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobbie> wat en meh
<zdobbie> tf2?
<CrazyLemon> sorry i dont speak dutch
<CrazyLemon> tale iptv mi počasi gre na jetra
<zdobbie> zadeva je resna!
<zdobbie> je?
<CrazyLemon> je!
<CrazyLemon> vsem dela sam meni ne!
<CrazyLemon> pa vse kar je potrebno narest je zalaufat udpxy pa par vrstic v firewall
<zdobbie> PEBKAC, as always
<msevph_> A je kdo probov visual studio code
<msevph_> Lol microsoft napisu program za linux hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem! zato mi gre na jetra!
<zdobbie> msevph_: repackaged Atom
<msevph_> Jp lol
<CrazyLemon> torej.. če se direkt priklopim na modem lepo predvaja - no surprise there
<zdobbie> http://gfycat.com/SingleUntriedBudgie
<Seniorita> soccer - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Seniorita> »Jiffier Gifs«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> no more pebkac!
<CrazyLemon> biatch!
<zdobbie> did you move to the sofa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne uporabljam udpxy!
<CrazyLemon> ampak igmpproxy (i think) :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/suck_it_zdobbie.png
<zdobbie> kk
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kaj je to, Komisar Rex?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dnevnik
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa me samo zanima
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kako maš ti urejeno? a imaš naročena dva TVja?
<R33D3M33R> ja, mislim da ja
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R a dodatno plačaš drugi TV?
<R33D3M33R> a nista v paketu avtomatsko dva boxa?
<R33D3M33R> paket je iz prazgodovine, tako da mogoče ne ustreza trenutnemu stanju :)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> eno je storitev drugo so boxi
<dz0ny> 2 tv mas default
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimaš.. ker če gledam na desktopu
<CrazyLemon> potem ni mogoče gledat prek boxa
<CrazyLemon> ker ni odprta pipa
<dz0ny> bumpni mac
<dz0ny> za eno cifro
<CrazyLemon> sej se mi zdi da je drug tv brezplačno
<dz0ny> fyi to je multicast
<CrazyLemon> itak se plača samo box
<dz0ny> there is no pipe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej tudi HD programi delajo?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> sam drug ip je
<CrazyLemon> no.. ne delajo :)
<dz0ny> oz kr subnet
<CrazyLemon> ker pipa ne dovoli! :)
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> včasih je delal
<dz0ny> k si lahko plačjive gledal
<dz0ny> hbo and other stuff
<CrazyLemon> no.. plačljivo je sedaj kodirano
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> how so
<zdobbie> so so
<dz0ny> dobiš bitsream sam ne predvaja
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> al ga sploh ne dobiš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem.. na forumu sem prebral
<dz0ny> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da bigbrother in podobni kanali so kodirani
<CrazyLemon> IP je..sam ne pomaga dosti
<CrazyLemon> čaki da najdem IP pa ti povem kaj se zgodi
<dz0ny> men se zdi da so sam subneti
<dz0ny> vsak določen paket je svoj subnet
<dz0ny> in ti pol dovoljo dostop do njega al pa ne
<dz0ny> kodiran zihr ni
<CrazyLemon> DRM
<CrazyLemon> utripa pri vlcju
<CrazyLemon> in piše
<CrazyLemon> "Kodirano: Da"
<CrazyLemon> neki se sliši ..sam vidi se pa ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/bigbrother.png
<CrazyLemon> spodaj pod Založnik
<CrazyLemon> je utripalo Kodirano
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a na modemu pa imaš nastavljeno vse ok?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R hm?
<R33D3M33R> ja, daj 2 porta na video 2 pa na data ane?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sej sta že?
<R33D3M33R> a v telekomovem računu imaš vsaj 2 boxa dodana?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne
<CrazyLemon> bom jutri prašal telekom da mi omogočijo drugi tv
<zdobbie> no, prasej
<dz0ny> http://temple.io/king-james-bible/james/5/1
<Seniorita> James 5:1 | temple
<dz0ny> ^^
<zdobbie> goto statement considered harmful
<zdobbie> fyfi
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/razstave/novoveska-okrutna-umetnost-zadajanja-muk/365308
<Seniorita> Novoveška okrutna umetnost zadajanja muk :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Za novi vek velja, da je to še vedno obdobje govorice nasilja nad telesom, saj je sodna praksa še zmeraj okrutno posegala v človekovo telo in tako je od 16. pa do zadnje četrtine 18. stoletja ...«
<zdobbie> danes namesto tega hodimo na kolo
<yang> :)
<zdobbie> ful ni smesno
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<zdobbie> nic bolj kokr tole http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/05/ttip-explained-the-secretive-us-eu-treaty-that-undermines-democracy/
<Seniorita> TTIP explained: The secretive US-EU treaty that undermines democracy | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »A boost for national economies, or a Trojan Horse for corporations?«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: RE: Airplay IcyBox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42941#Comment_42941
<miha> Party.  http://cirilica.si/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.novatv.mk%2Findex.php%3Fnavig%3D8%26cat%3D2%26vest%3D22469
<Seniorita> NOVA (GALERIЈA) Gragjanitе kampuvaat prеd Vlada:Nе si odimе duri nе zaminе ovaa vlast
<Seniorita> »So shatori, hrana i piјalotsi nеophodni da sе pominе nokjta,...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-16
<zdobbie> can I haz a Sun
<idioterna> ja tle je sonck
<idioterna> no nc morm sibat
<idioterna> na en javorck
<idioterna> dokler je sonck
<zdobbie> v LJ? gtfo
<idioterna> ja ful prbija
<idioterna> kr mocno
<idioterna> bom pejstnu slikce :)
<idioterna> ajde
<idioterna> zdobbie: a ti si na lj tech slacku
<zdobbie> ja slikej pa le!
<zdobbie> idioterna: ja
<idioterna> no bom dal na #random
<idioterna> ajde
<idioterna> k je lih lte gor :)
<zdobbie> that's what slacks are for
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak | Pomlad 2.0
<zdobbie> itshappening.gif
<CrazyLemon> what.is
<zdobersek> spri.ng
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.1°C @16.05.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% severnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:18, Kulminacija: 11:02:51, Sončni zahod: 18:31:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> no ja...
<zdobersek> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/zadevatetra-tozilstvo-vlozilo-obdolzilni-predlog-za-orniga-in-njegovega-prijatelja-417370
<Seniorita> Zadeva Tetra: Tožilstvo vložilo obdolžilni predlog zoper Orniga in njegovega prijatelja - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ljubljansko tožilstvo je zoper Dejana Orniga na ljubljansko okrajno sodišče vložilo obtožni predlog zaradi vdora v operacijski sistem policije Tetra. Očitajo mu še ponarejanje in neupravičeno snemanje. Njegovega prijatelja Gregorja G. bremenijo sostorilstva pri vdoru v Tetro.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubijanje Flash procesa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43744#Comment_43744
<zdobersek> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042735676/kronika/primer-tetra-tozilstvo-z-obdolzilnim-predlogom-nad-orniga-in-prijatelja je orig
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New Version Of Linux Email Client `Geary` Released [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mGQKxZvp_lM/new-version-of-linux-email-client-geary.html
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 11°C @16.05.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% zahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:56, Kulminacija: 10:56:42, Sončni zahod: 18:27:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 01min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> can I haz a warmth as well please
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobersek> https://www.ntk.si/ and I'm just sitting here, running Linux
<Seniorita> Microsoft NT konferenca
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si resno na NT konferenci?
<zdobersek> ne, jst sem doma
<zdobersek> cakam se par stopinj
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<zdobersek> as mel ze /ban prpravljen
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.8°C @16.05.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% severovzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:18, Kulminacija: 11:02:51, Sončni zahod: 18:31:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> it warm enough!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e sonce je na full blast
<zdobersek> https://www.ntk.si/urnik/proizvod/36
<Seniorita> Urnik: Linux @ Microsoft NT konferenca
<zdobersek> https://www.ntk.si/urnik/proizvod/25
<Seniorita> Urnik: Open Source @ Microsoft NT konferenca
<CrazyLemon> dear lord..why is this happening
<zdobersek> $$$
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/15/linksys-routers-stay-open-despite-fcc/
<Seniorita> Linksys will let you use open router code under new FCC rules
<Seniorita> »Unlike some rivals, it thinks open source and regulation can mix.«
<speed-> hail!
<CrazyLemon> sun!
<speed-> malo sun
<speed-> malo veter
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> but no hail?
 * CrazyLemon confused
<speed-> not yet!
<speed-> v kurcu je tu prinas vsaj
<speed-> ce ni dez
<speed-> je veter na pune
<speed-> :)
<speed-> jaz pa komaj cakam da bo 30
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43745#Comment_43745
<napsy_> kater cloud provider priporocate za file backups? zaenkrat mam ogledana mega.nz pa sync.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubijanje Flash procesa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43746#Comment_43746
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubijanje Flash procesa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43747#Comment_43747
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Flash v nastavitvah nastaviš na Ask to Activate, pa se ti ne zažene ponovno.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43748#Comment_43748
<CrazyLemon> Matthai
<CrazyLemon> [11:08:15] <LorD_DDooM>: CrazyLemon: Flash v nastavitvah nastaviš na Ask to Activate, pa se ti ne zažene ponovno.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Geary Lives — Open Source E-mail App Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AEGiXSaaTdg/geary-0-11-0-released
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: WebTorrent Desktop 0.4.0 Released With Subtitles Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lhcy4DQ_TxQ/webtorrent-desktop-040-released-with.html
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> http://oe.finance.si/8844879/Na-Institutu-Jozef-Stefan-postavili-svetovni-hitrostni-rekord
<Seniorita> Na Institutu Jožef Stefan postavili svetovni hitrostni rekord
<Seniorita> »V priznani mednarodni reviji Nature Communications je izšel nov članek skupine za neravnovesno dinamiko Odseka za kompleksne snovi Instituta Jožef Stefan pod vodstvom Dragana Mihailovića.«
<msev-> ping
<jabuk> msev-: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Yubico/ykneo-openpgp/issues/2#issuecomment-218446368
<Seniorita> Support more key sizes · Issue #2 · Yubico/ykneo-openpgp · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ykneo-openpgp - OpenPGP applet for the YubiKey NEO«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Simple hack to use Skype Web linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Nzu2eQjR68A/simple-hack-to-use-skype-web-linux
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/may/07/discovered-our-parents-were-russian-spies-tim-alex-foley
<Seniorita> The day we discovered our parents were Russian spies | World news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »For years Donald Heathfield, Tracey Foley and their two children lived the American dream. Then an FBI raid revealed the truth: they were agents of Putin’s Russia. Their sons tell their story«
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr his parents were russian spies
<zdobersek> cyka blyat!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: desktop weather wallpaper for ubuntu weatherdesk  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zSzlOx3oCXY/desktop-weather-wallpaper-ubuntu-weatherdesk
<yang> http://www.qrz.com/db/w9evt
<Seniorita> W9EVT - Callsign Lookup by QRZ.COM
<Seniorita> »W9EVT personal biography«
<msev-> kok ma radijskih postaj
<msev-> :D
<msev-> čisti geek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtKQRnLTmgw
<Seniorita> Fashion is Blind (OFFENSIVE) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Like the clothes in this video? Buy them now at www.ironfistclothing.com IG: @brandonbored SNAP: fun_brandon FACEBOOK: www.facebook.com/bananastud VINE: @bra...«
<zdobersek> whaaa
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/mramor-davcne-blagajne-ze-povecale-prihodke-v-proracun/393154
<Seniorita> Mramor: Davčne blagajne že povečale prihodke v proračun :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Davčne blagajne so povečale davčne prihodke, saj podatki za prvo trimesečje kažejo, da so se glede na lansko obdobje povečali za okoli 21 milijonov evrov, ugotavlja ministrstvo za finance.«
<CrazyLemon> what?! no way!? but how?!?
<zdobbie> huh
<zdobbie> 1:07, 30.7km
<zdobbie> but the pulse was the lulz
<zdobbie> 163avg
<CrazyLemon> no way!
<CrazyLemon> js grem po kosilo do portoroža pa mimo NTjevcev flashat ubuntu dres :)
<zdobersek> now that's a statement if I ever saw one!
<msev-> dost visok pulz ane
<zdobbie> ja
<yang> msev-: a si vidu query
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah tko je če si over weight pa pol siliš na kolo
<CrazyLemon> normalno da se srce pritožuje
<zdobbie> ksne 4kg overweight
<zdobbie> kri mam redko!
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
 * CrazyLemon is not kidding
<CrazyLemon> ne..gosto ja ne redko
<CrazyLemon> hence low blood pressure
<CrazyLemon> hence dizziness
<CrazyLemon> hence pijem kot kamela or smth
<zdobbie> krvnicke boljs prenasas po telesu
<zdobbie> torej rabs sam se zgubit par 10kg, pa si v kul formi
<CrazyLemon> par 10kg? da faq man..i aint that fat
<CrazyLemon> ampak včeraj ko je bil kronometer pa so kazali 'osebne izkaznice' kolesarjev
<CrazyLemon> vsi <65kg !
<zdobbie> TomDom najbrz ne
<zdobbie> niti Bobo Jungle
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če so sploh pokazali njuno izkaznico ampak na splošno nism vidu da bi bil kateri težji od 64kg
<zdobbie> tezji so prej startal
<CrazyLemon> tako kot ti danes?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> exactly
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Slavnik (1020m): 8.5°C @16.05.2016 12:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% zahodnik 2.75 m/s (9.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:58, Kulminacija: 11:03:24, Sončni zahod: 18:31:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 56min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> huh
<CrazyLemon> looooooool
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 18.1°C @16.05.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% zahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:35:00, Kulminacija: 11:03:18, Sončni zahod: 18:31:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 56min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.7°C @16.05.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% zahodnik 5.9 m/s (21.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:18, Kulminacija: 11:02:51, Sončni zahod: 18:31:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 57min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm..a bit chilly ampak ok
<Gandalfar> 13s razlike v soncnem zahodu? :)
<msev-> ne nism yang
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar hribi so tam okrog merilne postaje :p
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: med novo gorico pa mariborom je par minut
<zdobersek> .vreme portorose
<jabuk> ARSO: Slavnik (1020m): 8.5°C @16.05.2016 12:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% zahodnik 2.75 m/s (9.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:58, Kulminacija: 11:03:24, Sončni zahod: 18:31:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 56min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ...
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> no comprendo
<CrazyLemon> someone fcked smth up! and it wasnt me!
<msev-> a bo pol dons tut kšna etapa primerna za našga Croissanta :D
<msev-> :P
<zdobersek> nope
<CrazyLemon> msev- je ja..najbl primerna do tega trenutka
<msev-> a on je sam na Å¡printih dobr a kko
<zdobersek> dons je pavza, jutr naprej
<CrazyLemon> msev- tudi pri počitku je dober
<msev-> haha
<msev-> to sm tut js
<msev-> D:
<msev-> najbolši pri počivanju
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> men je Garmin reku, da moram zej 31h pocivat
<CrazyLemon> pametno ja..ker tistih 30km je bilo napornih
<zdobersek> jutr ob sedmih zvecer loh spet!
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem
<msev-> cya
<msev-> o Gandalfar sup
<zdobbie> http://extras.mercurynews.com/silicon-valley-imported-labor/
<Seniorita> Silicon Valley imported cheap labor
<Seniorita> »Gregor Lesnik was among more than 100 workers from Eastern Europe, earning as little as $5 an hour to build a new high-tech paint shop at Tesla's auto plant in Fremont. Read the exclusive Bay Area News Group investigation.«
<zdobbie> oneofus.si
<CrazyLemon> danes pa sm razočaral samega sebe
<CrazyLemon> worst bike ride ever!
<CrazyLemon> če še kdo nima insynca https://www.insynchq.com/free
<Seniorita> Free Insync!
<Seniorita> »For a limited time only! Download Insync for free and start syncing your Google Drive accounts to all your devices and vice versa. Works on Windows, Mac, Linux and mobile.«
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> čak a če ga zj potegnem dol
<msev-> bo pol tut zastonj
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš ga zdaj downloadat..samo aktiviraš ga lahko za svoj gmail acc
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa tudi zdownloadaš
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> hvala limona
<msev-> to bo kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Brezplačen Insync  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6489/brezplacen-insync
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: hm
<idioterna> moj ride je bil pa kr nice
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a so te ksni microsoftovci prehitel?
<idioterna> zdobbie: a ti si vidu na slacku
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> lep sonce ste mel
<zdobbie> men je blo kle vroc tkoj ko sem prsu na sonce, v senci sem pa zmrzoval
<idioterna> ja js isto
<idioterna> zdobbie: https://bou.si/pic/batch/chilly-may-morning
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tudi pri nas je bilo sonce
<CrazyLemon> #barva\#4
<idioterna> ?
<CrazyLemon> samo povprečna je bila obup!
<CrazyLemon> 24km/h
<idioterna> kva je ta #barva
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> js ne vem kok sm mel avg
<idioterna> pomoje manj k 24
<CrazyLemon> veter je pihal med koprom in izolo
<CrazyLemon> ena nemška upokojenka se je razbila lih pred mano med izolo in strunjanom
<idioterna> men je sla pa cesta prevec na gor :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm šel samo na beli križ
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..polovica maja pa čez 220km  vsaj s tem sm zadovoljen
<idioterna> 17.3 mam avg :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kam si pa Å¡el?
<CrazyLemon> let me guess..javor?! :)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sej mas slikce
<idioterna> 34.9km
<idioterna> 2:01:10
<idioterna> 1,057m
<CrazyLemon> wat..meni piše 890m
<CrazyLemon> ta strava je res awesome..kako napihne višince :D
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/map.png
<idioterna> dobr naboosta ja
<idioterna> alpe mam z garminom 2300 s stravo pa 4500 :)
<CrazyLemon> hah :)
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> zivjo
<idioterna> nc, js grem froce spat devat
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> že ob 7ih!?  tiran!
<zdobbie> tole je bil pa moj ouch http://tpks.ws/rRker
<Seniorita> 301 Moved Permanently
<CrazyLemon> no da vidmo kje živiš
<CrazyLemon> Å¡kofja vas torje
<CrazyLemon> torej*
<CrazyLemon> buhdej e1e
<e1e> welcome to april ... cloudy/rain/sun+rain/sun ...
<CrazyLemon> e1e prijetno sončno pri nas..že cel dan :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon tuki je blo pa oblačn skor cel dan, pa bolj temn/majn temn, in potem kr naenkrat ploha in pol že sonce, pa še kr dež...zdej pa spet sonce
<CrazyLemon> fun!
<e1e> ja itak... zdej mi pa sonce glih skoz okn v oči sije, da se ga morm izogibat ...
<CrazyLemon> ko je sonce ti ni všeč..ko je dež ti tudi ni všeč.. kaj bi ti rada?!? :P
<e1e> no sej zdej še gre :) polet bo večji problem ....
<CrazyLemon> poleti ti bo bl prijetno kot meni :)
<e1e> ja mal manj naj bi blo vroče tu, sam ko je skoz sonce se ful preveč segreje in js ne maram vročine...
<CrazyLemon> ni druge kot da greš do tistih rajskih jezer in se namakaš dokler urejaš knjigo :D
<e1e> ne hvala... tist je pa premrzl, pa baje je skoz hrup tam okol, sploh ob vikendih...
<e1e> morm pa it delat za knjigo ja... res nevem zakaj more bit tulk slik... pa upam, da mi bo pol uspel združit 2 dokumenta skupi
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah to je za take kot sm js..k sam slike gledamo :D
<e1e> hehe, sej je teksta tud ful!!! Sam tist je blo lažje ustavit, to morš pa vsak posebi...
<e1e> CrazyLemon pa mislim, da ti te slike nebi ble kej posebej všeč ;)
<e1e> zdej bo spet pol ure trajal, da se dokument odpre...
<CrazyLemon> e1e hmm čist odvisno!
<e1e> kakšni predlogi za poslušanje... v zadnih 2 dneh sm skor celo zadnjo sezono ubuntupodcast.org poslušala, nova epizoda je pa v četrtek komi
<matjaz> e1e, ratatat
<CrazyLemon> ^
<matjaz> .yt ratatat falcon jab
<jabuk> RATATAT - FALCON JAB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohkCQp4xL0
<CrazyLemon> !g la belle musique
<Seniorita> La Belle Musique - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/user/LaBelleChannel
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če ni to po tvojem okusu je tu zmeraj
<CrazyLemon> .yt atomik harmonik
<jabuk> ATOMIK HARMONIK - Ustnice brez poljubov (Official Video) NOVO! © 2016 █▬█ █ ▀█▀ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dz9GnKPtAw
<CrazyLemon> wow! NOVO!
<e1e> atomik harmonik sigurn ni lol
<dz0ny_> https://get.google.com/spaces/
<Seniorita> Spaces
<dz0ny_> https://get.google.com/chirps
<dz0ny_> someone pushed deploy button too soon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ VR? :)
<CrazyLemon> chirps je 404
<dz0ny_> hm men je delal :>
<dz0ny_> iot devices
<dz0ny_> ta prvo je pareddit/fb skupine
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je delo tistga k je pršu z reddita k googleu
<e1e> a se te pesmi iz youtuba prestavljajo iz enega zvočnika na drugega, al bojo men slušalke šle?
<metalcamp> matjaz: nov stuff od ratatat si že poslušal?
<matjaz> metalcamp, yup, samo še na zadeve iz Silicon Valley čakam
<matjaz> sam ne vem, al je EVax al Despot al Ratatat
<matjaz> all in all, ista produkcija :)
<metalcamp> :)
<metalcamp> v kerem delu?
<matjaz> v vseh!
<matjaz> povsod je malo
<metalcamp> :O
<metalcamp> v zadnjem sem zasledil ratatat
<metalcamp> prejšnji teden, če se prav spomnim
<metalcamp> premalo sem pozoren
<metalcamp> očitno
<metalcamp> grem čeknit soundtrack, tnx za opomnik
<CrazyLemon> e1e prestavljajo? ponavadi vsaka slušalka ne predvaja čist enake glasbe..pač stereo zadeva
<CrazyLemon> torej če poslušaš sam levo ali pa samo desno ponavadi slišiš razlike
<e1e> CrazyLemon zvok se prestavlja...enkrat je bolj glasno na eni slušalki, na drugi pa skor nič, potem pa spet nazaj, pa če s kablom mal zamigam v določeni poziciji dela neki časa... to se dogaja od včeri, sam sm misla, da tist posnetek ko sm poslušala ni bil vredu, pa je dans isto ...
<CrazyLemon> e1e no spet mal zamigaj s kablom :D
<e1e> lol ja pa ne morm skoz držat tak, morm tud delat kej druga...
<CrazyLemon> e1e dej trak gor :D
<CrazyLemon> lepilni trak*
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha, nevem če bo pomagal, ko nevem kje prekinja točno...
<CrazyLemon> e1e tist 'plug' v katerega gre vtič je verjetno težava
<e1e> joj kk je to nadležn... zdi se mi, da se je z zadnjimi slušalkami tud tak dogajal, predno so crknale :(
<CrazyLemon> js mam zvočnike vsaj 10 let stare na PCju pa še zdaj delajo brezhibno :)
<e1e> lucky you ;)
<CrazyLemon> yay :D
<speed-> jaz mam se vedno stolp prikloplen
<speed-> ki sem ga dobo za birmo lol
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> o starina!
<CrazyLemon> js sm za birmo dobu TV..tist old school vsaj 30-35kg je bil težek :D
<speed-> jaz mam tule cakaj to morem pogooglat
<speed-> s kerega leta jao
<e1e> moje prejšnje ko sm jih dobila zravn mobija so ful dobr delale, še dlje sm jih uporablala ko telefon lol
<speed-> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/175429/Philips-Fw730c-25.html
<Seniorita> PHILIPS FW730C/25 USER MANUAL Pdf Download.
<Seniorita> »View and Download Philips FW730C/25 user manual online. MINI SYSTEM. FW730C/25 Stereo System pdf manual download.«
<speed-> tole :))
<CrazyLemon> e1e če so prejšnje očitno niso bile tako dobre :P
<CrazyLemon> speed- old school :D
<speed-> ja samo ej tole je dobra roba
<speed-> sosed je mel istega pa smo tole na zurkah meli nonstop
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem kje je moj stolp..tisti je bil tudi kr v redu
<speed-> in te je par zim bil zunaj
<speed-> v pol metra snega vmes
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ene 15 let ga nism vidu :D
<e1e> speed- js sm tud stolp dobla za birmo :) ... razn cedejev vse dela Å¡e
<speed-> pa je delal baraba :D
<speed-> ja e1e cdji niso delali
<CrazyLemon> e1e no vidiš! priključi stolp na pc/laptop!
<speed-> ze prvo leto :D
<speed-> samo ves kdaj je to bilo
<speed-> mater to mora biti skoraj 20 let staro
<e1e> CrazyLemon to je predaleč, pa ne bo omilil zvokov tvja ...
<e1e> men so cdji kr dolg delal no pol ga ful dolg nism uporablala, tak da niti nevem kdaj je nehal delat...
<speed-> samo kaka tehnologija ha
<speed-> vexler si mel gor
<speed-> za TRI cdje!
<e1e> CrazyLemon tiste so mi ble skor bolj všeč ko telefon lol pa tist se je neki tam ko grejo narazn slušalke naredl, ker je spremenil barvo tud...
<e1e> speed- ja moj tud ma 3 cedeje... a Å¡e dans obstajajo taki?
<e1e> torej katere slušalke so dobre in bojo dolg zdržale?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke/sennheiser-slusalke-cx-300-ii-precision-560932004
<Seniorita> Sennheiser slušalke CX 300-II Precision, črne | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »V-ušesne slušalke zagotavljajo močan in dinamičen zvok, odličen odziv nizkih tonov in visoko pasivno dušenje hrupa okolice. Optimizirane so za mp3 predvajalnike in so idealne za poslušanje glasbe v vozilih.«
<CrazyLemon> e1e ^
<CrazyLemon> sicer si zamudila ko so bile 20€
<CrazyLemon> pa z brezplačno dostavo
<CrazyLemon> ampak se mi zdi da so Å¡e vedno kr ugodne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/products/sennheiser/cx/300/ii/ pa lej! v pink barvi so !
<Seniorita> Sennheiser CX 300 II review - Engadget
<Seniorita> »For under $40, the CX 300 IIs provide good sound quality, with strong, but not overpowering, bass. D...«
<e1e> CrazyLemon aja, te si zadnič enkrat dal link...sm jih gledla, pa takrat jih še nism rabla...
<e1e> pink sigurn ne bom mela lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e sm ja..takrat je bil ta popust + brezplačna dostava
<CrazyLemon> js sicer uporabljam na kolesu ene philipsove pa tudi nimam pripomb
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa si prepričana da so slušalke in da ne tist del v katerega daš vtič? :)
<e1e> aja, kulk pa je poštnina?
<CrazyLemon> e1e https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke/senheiser-slusalke-cx-150
<Seniorita> Sennheiser slušalke CX 150 | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Slušalke Senheiser CX 150 vam ponuja močan zvok in globoke base z razponom frekvenc 20Hz-22kHz.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YibylhkLwGo
<Seniorita> Mr. Robot: season_2.0 Official Trailer - YouTube
<e1e> CrazyLemon a philipsove maš 10 let?
<Seniorita> »The revolution is far from over. Prepare for what's to come. season_2.0 Official Trailer. Mr. Robot. 7.13.16. » Subscribe to Mr. Robot: http://po.st/PAiNAW »...«
<CrazyLemon> e1e a si kaj v celju? tam je prevzemno mesto
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne :D
<CrazyLemon> eno leto..neki takega
<CrazyLemon> e1e če prevzameš v celju je brezplačno.. drugače je pa 4€
<CrazyLemon> +1€ če plačaš po povzetju
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja tist se ni nič spremenil, če sm premaknala, pa izklopla in vklopla, sam zgorn del ko se ločijo prestavla, pa se spremeni zvok...
<CrazyLemon> e1e aja.. weird
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja jutri grem v celje, sam takrat jih še ne bo... v četrtek mam pa neki drugega, pa ne morm it :( kk dolg pa traja da pošlejo tja?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne bi vedel! lahk jih pa pokličeš jutri pa prašaš :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon to je v mercatorju ne? Bi mogl tud tam vedit?
<CrazyLemon> e1e hmm.. verjetno :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ali pa greš v najbližji big bang/trgovino ki ima slušalke pa kupiš tiste ki so ti všeč :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem gledat silicon valley..bbs
<e1e> CrazyLemon te taprve so mi všeč... sam če jih drugje kupim, pa ne bojo tulk pocen... v big bangu sm te kupila, pa se mi ne zdi, da bi jih dolg mela....
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: *cough* *cough* *cough* *cough* *cough* *cough* *cough*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ ?!
<zdobbie__> *cough* *cough* *cough* *cough* *cough* *cough*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ ah..elricht..al kaj je že
<zdobbie__> bachmann
<CrazyLemon> !g silicon valley elricht
<Seniorita> Silicon Valley (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2575988/
<CrazyLemon> erlich!
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja tisto so kr v redu... odločitev je tvoja :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa če najdeš kakšne na internetu (mimovrste,enaa) in če so enake v big bangu samo dražje
<CrazyLemon> lahko uveljavljaš tisto ceno, ki je na internetu
<CrazyLemon> in jih kupiš po tisti ceni v big bangu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/notes/informacijski-poobla%C5%A1%C4%8Denec/generalni-pravobranilec-eu-podatek-o-dinami%C4%8Dnem-ip-naslovu-je-osebni-podatek/10153629603373527
<Seniorita> Generalni pravobranilec EU: "Podatek o dinamičnem IP naslovu je osebni podatek"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ https://www.facebook.com/lacorsatours/videos/856148837830450/
<Seniorita> La Corsa Tours | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Mikel Landa coming in strong to say hi to the LaCorsa guests«
<zdobbie__> Pinarello Bolid
<zdobbie__> nov kolo je mel
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> ni mu pomagalo kaj preveč :D
<dz0ny_> https://files.slack.com/files-tmb/T071TQZ6E-F18U4S8DA-ab7ccfcf8c/13177258_1705757396354456_3009129072841245281_n_720.jpg
<Seniorita> Slack
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dej nekam kjer je dosegljivo
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobbie__> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/CyclingHubTV/status/732151454820126720
<Seniorita> CyclingHub.tv auf Twitter: "Giant-Alpecin rider showing how not to get over a curb. (From @daniellloyd1) https://t.co/oxAAlmt51R"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ sm vidu ja
<zdobbie__> pa ti vse vidis!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ ikr
<CrazyLemon> ampak kudos tistemu kolesarju..pričakoval bi da bo zletel na nos..on pa se je ujel
<zdobbie__> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/o48McT5.gifv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ why so rude
<CrazyLemon> chill with coldplay https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPNTC7uZYrI
<Seniorita> Coldplay - Up&Up (Official video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The third single to be taken from Coldplay's acclaimed new album, A Head Full Of Dreams (out now). Download the song from http://smarturl.it/AHFOD or stream ...«
<zdobbie__> mah!
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa ta teden je I/O!
<msev-> a zle ta tedn
<CrazyLemon> zle ta tedn ja
<msev-> aha vidm
<msev-> zanimivo
<zdobbie__> CrazyLemon: kle je vse logiran!
<zdobbie__> ne mors kr tko linkat Coldplay videov!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ do explain
<zdobbie__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwhhNgjxkp8
<Seniorita> "You Know How I Know That You're GAY" - 40 Year Old Virgin - YouTube
<Seniorita> »thats gay«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie__ oh..so coldplay is for gay ears only!
<CrazyLemon> TIL
<dz0ny_> https://i.imgur.com/G6kiuv2.jpg
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^zdej je?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zdaj je!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti boš za stalno dol pri mlakarjih? :D
<dz0ny_> ne sem home :)
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> ampak slika ni iz .si ane?
<dz0ny_> tale je?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ aja..
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> tole je okol leka
<dz0ny_> brinje
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj pomen kr vredu? a res? zgleda, da so na mimovrste trenutno najbolj znižane, čeprav so drugje v redni prodaji sam mal manj kot 30€ Kako pa to narediš?
<CrazyLemon> e1e you've lost me..preveč vsega na enem kupu
 * CrazyLemon scrolls up
<e1e> CrazyLemon mislim, da so to te https://www.bigbang.si/slusalka/cx300-ii-black-slusalke-sennheiser-378555
<Seniorita> Slušalke CX300 II BLACK SLUŠALKE SENNHEISER - bigbang.si
<Seniorita> »Slušalke CX300 II BLACK SLUŠALKE SENNHEISER Sennheiser dinamične slušalke.«
<e1e> <CrazyLemon> e1e pa če najdeš kakšne na internetu (mimovrste,enaa) in če so enake v big bangu samo dražje
<e1e> <CrazyLemon> lahko uveljavljaš tisto ceno, ki je na internetu
<e1e> <CrazyLemon> in jih kupiš po tisti ceni v big bangu
<CrazyLemon> e1e preberi si pogoje https://www.bigbang.si/dodatno-za-vas/izenacimo-ceno
<Seniorita> Big Bang
<Seniorita> »Big Bang - največji slovenski trgovec hišne in zabavne elektronike ter bele tehnike.«
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne vem kako je z akcijami
<CrazyLemon> Akcija se nanaša tako na redne kot na akcijske cene izdelkov pri konkurenčnem ponudniku. Primerjana cena konkurenta je tista, ki bi jo stranka dejansko plača ob nakupu.
<CrazyLemon> e1e ^
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem če spadajo slušalke pod "zabavno elektroniko"
<e1e> a pol morm slikat to spletno stran, kot dokazilo?
<e1e> ja js tud nevem...
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne..sj oni majo dostop do interneta :D
<CrazyLemon> pač uslužbencu poveš pa bo on šel na internet preverit ceno
<CrazyLemon> pa sprintat tisto stran
<CrazyLemon> but like i said..ne vem kako je s slušalkami
<e1e> aha, pol to tam oddelku vprašam...
<e1e> hmm morm it pol prej v celje, ko grem domov je že zaprt...
<CrazyLemon> pametno je it preden se zapre ja :P
<e1e> haha, sam upam, da ne bo gužve, to utegne trajat...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/slusalka/puro-slusalke-rdece-s-kristali-585849
<Seniorita> Slušalke PURO SLUŠALKE RDEČE S KRISTALI - bigbang.si
<CrazyLemon> e1e !
<Seniorita> »Slušalke PURO SLUŠALKE RDEČE S KRISTALI PURO SLUŠALKE RDEČE S KRISTALI«
<CrazyLemon> lej te! s kristali!!
<e1e> haha
<e1e> že slika je tak high quality, kak šele morjo bit slušalke pol ...
<CrazyLemon> also high quality!
<e1e> ja itak, vsak let se mi pa ne da novih kupvat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/slusalka/hd800-hifi-slusalke-sennheiser-489414 ali pa te :D
<Seniorita> Slušalke HD800 HIFI SLUŠALKE SENNHEISER - bigbang.si
<Seniorita> »Slušalke HD800 HIFI SLUŠALKE SENNHEISER Sennheiser referenčne audiofilske slušalke.«
<CrazyLemon> pa še 10% popusta dobiš!
<dz0ny_> e1e: Apple does not approve
<e1e> dz0ny_ zato pa ne kupujem Applovih stvari :p
<CrazyLemon> e1e js v glavnem ne bi preveč kompliciral...če ti ne dajo enake cene kot na mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> kupu bi tiste ki so mi všeč pa je to to :)
<CrazyLemon> pa silikonski tip obvezno morajo met
<CrazyLemon> tist 'wing' je obup..js tistega nism mogu met gor
<e1e> CrazyLemon a jih ti financiraš ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e financiram tistih 10% popusta :P
<e1e> men so tiste čist všeč...
<CrazyLemon> no pol go for it :)
<e1e> no, pri taki ceni, se 10% že pozna ...
<yang> jst mam stare sennheiserce
<yang> pena se je cist znucala
<yang> ostalo je se ok
<e1e> CrazyLemon piše, da  v kategorijo izbranih izdelkov zabavne elektronike pa izbrani izdelki športne ure, fit zapestnice, navigacijske naprave, televizorji, fotoaparati, prenosni in tablični računalniki in pametni telefoni...torej slušalk ni zravn...
<e1e> yang in kako si zadovoljen, a to maš pol naglavne/kak dolg jih pa že maš?
<yang> e1e: moje so neke stare audiofilske za doma
<yang> dober zvok majo, vstekas v ojacevalc in muzka do konca !
<yang> za doma so tut AKG recimo ok
<yang> Nevem kaksni so sicer zdej trendi
<yang> za te walkman slusalke pa tut nc ne vem, ne uporabljam tega
<yang> e1e: glede na to, da so sennheiser in stanejo 32 eur, bi rekel, da so poceni...
<yang> napram morda 5 eur noname slusalkam, sigurno je boljsi zvok
<yang> ce ne dobis sennheiser, poglej morda se za AKG
<e1e> yang ja na mimovrste so 24,95 €
<yang> ja saj jaz ponavadi kar je tehnike v sloveniji kupujem kar pri mimovrste
<yang> pa ce si od tam, kjer imajo prevzemni center, potem ne placas nic za prevzem
<yang> drugace majo pa par evrov za ostnino
<yang> postnino
<yang> e1e: drugace pa ce ne ves kateri model bi kupila, morda povprasaj na avdio forumu...
<yang> ampak kot sem ze napisal, pri sennheiser in akg, skor ne mores faliti kar se tice kvalitete
<yang> jaz imam se neke velike slusalke noname iz kitajske za 10 eur in ni primerjave s tistimi starimi sennheiser, kar se zvoka tice
<msev-> se strinjam mam tut senheiser slušalke
<yang> e1e: nisem bral cele konverzacije, tko da nevem al kupujes te walkman slusalke al take za doma...
<yang> naceloma lahko imas tudi te za walkman doma
<e1e> yang za pc v glavnem rabim, večinoma doma pa mogoče za mobi včasih, pa mi one naglavne niso ravno všeč...
<CrazyLemon> konverzacije :D
<yang> e1e: naglavne so smotane te glava boli, to je misljeno za doma, ne za okol hodit :)
<yang> te moje sennheiser so recimo zlo mehke
<yang> no zdej ko se je pena zgulila ze jih ne uporabljam
<yang> ampak prej so ble mehke niso sponale
<e1e> ja, sej sm mela ene cheap pa so ble obup... že od the me včasih ušesi bolijo lol
<e1e> CrazyLemon zgleda da so sam te? https://www.bigbang.si/izenacimo-ceno?catid=7132
<Seniorita> Izenačimo ceno
<Seniorita> »Izenačimo ceno <a href="https://www.bigbang.si/dodatno-za-vas/izenacimo-ceno"><img src="http://media.bigbang.si/web/888x262_izenacimo_BT-CE.jpg" alt="Izenačimo cene zabavne elektronike in bele tehnike." width="888" height="262" /></a>, kategorija-Slušalke in mikrofoni, stevilo-izdelkov-na-strani-10«
<yang> https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke?b[]=akg
<Seniorita> Prenosne slušalke AKG | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Prenosne slušalke AKG. Široka ponudba prenosnih slušalk priznanih blagovnih znamk po ugodnih cenah. Hitra dostava.«
<Gandalfar> jzt mam ene zicnate AKG pa sem zelo zadovoljen
<e1e> te mi pa niso tak všeč na izgled vsaj...
<yang> :)
<yang> izgled ni tok pomemben kot kakovost zvoka :)
<CrazyLemon> BS
<Gandalfar> http://www.akg.com/pro/p/k240studio
<Seniorita> K240 Studio - Professional Studio Headphones | AKG Acoustics
<Seniorita> »The K240 Studio professional over-ear, semi-open studio headphones are designed for professional applications such as mixing, mastering and playback. The advanc«
<Gandalfar> mislm da tele
<yang> ja te so klasika
<Gandalfar> super se programira na njih pa spotify z mjuzikli
<e1e> ja no, nevem če je taka velika razlika v zvoku...
<e1e> aha, te so prevelike, js mam raje za v ušesa...
<yang> na kaksnem forumu ti bodo najbolj vedli svetovati
<yang> ce ne drugega lahko preberes razlicna mnenja
<yang> pa se potem odlocis
<Gandalfar> ja, slo-tech bo zihr mel mnenje!
<e1e> ah ne da se mi tulk poglablat, sam za slušalke...
<yang> kakorkoli, ce je tvoj zgornji limit za slusalke nekje do 50 eur, potem bi na tvojem mestu kupil Sennheiser, AKG, Denon ali Shure iz Mimovrste
<yang> pac vzami tiste, ki so ti "vsec" :)
<e1e> do 30€ bo kr dost ...
<yang> AKG dela dobre slusalke in mikrofone, shure gramofonske igle, denon pa razne high-end komponente
<CrazyLemon>  <yang>: izgled ni tok pomemben kot kakovost zvoka :)  <yang>: pac vzami tiste, ki so ti "vsec" :)
<CrazyLemon> make up your mind
<yang> ja sej je rekla, da bi imela take ki so ji vsec
<CrazyLemon> ja normalno..vsak normaln si bo kupil nekaj kar mu je všeč
<CrazyLemon> a ti si vedno kupiš nekaj kar ti ni všeč?
<yang> jaz bolj gledam reviewe kaj je kvalitetno
<yang> pr muzki je izgled drugotnega pomena
<yang> vazno je kako se slis
<CrazyLemon> i disagree
<CrazyLemon> če se super sliši pa so grde slušalke.. jih ne bom nosu
<CrazyLemon> če se ok sliši pa so lepe slušalke..jih bom pa vedno mel s sabo
<yang> prav
<yang> meni je vseeno
<Gandalfar> that's awfully non-efficient
<yang> dobro ostanimo pri slusalkah, da ne bomo prevec zajadrali
<e1e> odvisno zakaj rabiš... js nimam nikol ful naglas, pa sam za poslušanje stvari, ne nujno glasbe sam...
<Gandalfar> a ma kdo locene slusalke za skype
<yang> ce nosis take slusalke medtem ko se po mestu sprehajas ali pa medtem ko si na avtobusu, je vse isti smoren, to je tko kt da bi dal za 5000 eur avdiofilske opreme v puntota, kjer je masina tok glasna da itak preglasi vsako muzko :)
<e1e> js nebi daleč prišla,če bi se po mojem mestu z autobusom furala lol
<Gandalfar> e1e, kje pa si?
<e1e> pa tud za sprehod po mestu jih nebi mela...
<e1e> bliz celja
<yang> al pa da bi mel nevem kok avdiofilske slusalke medtem ko rolas muzko v diskacu, ko vse spona ful naglas hehe, tam sam nucas take da zademfajo zvok
<yang> kaj pa ce bi potem imela nekaj temu podobnega za doma https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke/sennheiser-slusalke-pc-230-852036
<Seniorita> Sennheiser slušalke PC 230 | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Slušalke PC 230 ponujano prvovrsten zvok za poslušanje glasbe, klepetanje, gledanje DVD-ja na vašem računalniku.«
<e1e> ne prenašam ravno dobro glasne glasbe...
<yang> https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke/sennheiser-prenosne-slusalke-px-100-ii-437573
<Seniorita> Sennheiser prenosne slušalke PX 100-II | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Odličen zvok iz izjemno lahkih Sennheiser PX 100-II naglavnih slušalk. Odprtega tipa, z naravnim zvokom. Fleksibilnost in zložljivost za lažje prenašanje.«
<e1e> hvala yang ampak te ne pridejo v poštev, so predrage in čez glavo, kar nočem
<e1e> mislim, da bom kr te vzela... https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke/sennheiser-slusalke-cx-300-ii-precision-560932004
<Seniorita> Sennheiser slušalke CX 300-II Precision, črne | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »V-ušesne slušalke zagotavljajo močan in dinamičen zvok, odličen odziv nizkih tonov in visoko pasivno dušenje hrupa okolice. Optimizirane so za mp3 predvajalnike in so idealne za poslušanje glasbe v vozilih.«
<yang> verjetno so cisto ok , sploh za tako ceno
<yang> pa se 50% popusta je
<e1e> hvala za pomoč vsem
<e1e> grem spat, dost mam za danes vsega...ln
<yang> ln
<msev-> Kko je ze un kanal od elektronikov
<msev-> S5tech
<upd> yang,
<yang> ja upd
<yang> povej
<upd> sem ti dal na pvt :)
<yang> ok
<yang> msev-: si dol padu ?
<yang> msev-: #s5tech.net
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-17
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 7.km JZ od TROJAN @17/05/2016 03:20:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.13+N,+14.85+E
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/beyond-fog
<idioterna> se kr lustn
<pitastrudl> nice
<zdobersek> the fuck is this
<CrazyLemon> d fck you doin'
<zdobersek> justiceing
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: inform the overlords http://i.imgur.com/0Jasc4T.png
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what's up?
<dz0ny_> https://goo.gl/spaces/JXZjwAM2E6EUd8Lz9
<zdobersek> to je googlov slack>
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny_> pocket
<dz0ny_> you cant chat
<zdobbie> ful fino
<zdobbie> stevc so stromarji prsl zamenjat, vrgl ven strom za 5min
<zdobbie> v tem cajtu se laptopu spipa, skensla X display
<idioterna> kasn laptop pa mas to
<idioterna> men laptopi normalno prezvijo
<zdobbie> thinkpad mam na konzoli
<zdobbie> dva monitorja gor
<idioterna> js mam tut thinkpad pa nc ne umre
<zdobbie> ne vem, gdm je najbrz ratu confused k sta oba izginla
<zdobbie> that's right, no KDE
<idioterna> aja, pol je pa v tem tezava
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ponavadi ne dajo takoj dostopa v google apps
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope..ni tega v google apps
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ you can chat!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: comment rly
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ you comment, i comment, we all comment == chat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14923/katjusa_z_dirke_odstranila_kolesarja_ki_se_je_vlekel_v_zavetrju.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<Seniorita> Katjuša z dirke odstranila kolesarja, ki se je 'vlekel' v zavetrju | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Zanimiva poteza Katjuše. Aleksej Cacevič je bil kaznovan zaradi vožnje v zavetrju na kronometru. Pri Katjuši so za odstranili z dirke.«
<CrazyLemon> https://newsroom.uber.com/croatia/nije-prvi-april-janjetina-na-zahtjev-samo-sutra-u-zagrebu/
<Seniorita> Nije prvi April – Janjetina na zahtjev samo sutra u Zagrebu
<Seniorita> » Nisi još na Uberu? Preuzmi aplikaciju na uber.com/app, upiši kod JANJETINA16 i uživaj u besplatnoj prvoj vožnji do 70 kn. Naslov ti zvuči poznato? Zar«
<CrazyLemon> FREAKIN' AWESOME!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 4€ !
<CrazyLemon> 5€!
<zdobbie> priznam, Uber mi ni vsec, ker nima normalnega odnosa do voznikov ...
<zdobbie> ampak tale jagencek akcija ...
<CrazyLemon> ane!
 * CrazyLemon had lamb a few days ago
<CrazyLemon> na..zdaj sm pa lačen
<CrazyLemon> damn you uber
<zdobbie> hja
<zdobbie> predlagaj organom, naj ze enkrat liberalizirajo te zakonske okove
<zdobbie> da loh koncno uber trosi 600EUR za voznike na espejih, k delajo 60 ur na teden
<zdobbie> da se bos loh ti na jagencka zapelal
<CrazyLemon> 600€ * 4 == lots of lamb
<zdobbie> to sem mislu na mesec
<zdobbie> v USofA morajo kr dost vozit, da pridejo na 15$/h
<zdobbie> s tem, da morajo sami krit vse stroske
<CrazyLemon> well then dont use Uber! jagencka pa bomo sami priskrbeli!
<CrazyLemon> ooh kok bi bilo lepo da na POKu spečejo jagencka..pol bi zihr pršu :D
<zdobbie> jah organizirej
<Matthai> ubogi jagenček
<Matthai> no... razen, če mu kakšen microsoft logo gor date... pol pa ni problem roštiljat :-)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Limited Time Offer To Get Insync Pro For Free (Unofficial Google Drive Client)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/z55jOBSgPKE/limited-time-offer-to-get-insync-pro.html
<dz0ny_> Matthai: oracle
<dz0ny_> $m loves linux
<dz0ny_> oracle is trying to outlaw it :)
<Matthai> wat? where?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai :: danes, 09:56:01
<CrazyLemon> opeter - v bistvu je kar žalostno, da Breeze tema ni privzeta. Onim LO developerjem bi moral res nekdo v glavo vbiti, da smo leta 2016.
<CrazyLemon> Matthai sej je privzeta tema breeze
<Matthai> kje?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai LO
<Matthai> na ubuntu ne
<CrazyLemon> Matthai seveda je
<Matthai> kolikor jaz vidim, je human privzeta
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/LO-breeze.png
<Matthai> aha, mogoče je to po ta novem
<CrazyLemon> 5.1
<zdobersek> zakvaj je tko mrzlo!
<CrazyLemon> is it really?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.1°C @17.05.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% zahodnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:13, Kulminacija: 11:02:53, Sončni zahod: 18:32:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 59min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> pec sem moral przgat
<zdobersek> maja sedemnajstega
<CrazyLemon> .vreme Å¡kofja vas
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @17.05.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% severovzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:38, Kulminacija: 10:56:39, Sončni zahod: 18:28:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 04min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> you for real dude?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tool To Display Keystrokes In Screencasts `Screenkey` 0.9 Released [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/AwFVlh2LOIo/tool-to-display-keystrokes-in.html
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Landa in trouble https://twitter.com/marcopinotti/status/732514010986205184
<Seniorita> Marco Pinotti auf Twitter: "It seems a difficult start for Landa. https://t.co/q11PQMeYRc"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<CrazyLemon> he's just went to the loo
<zdobbie> ce je 7min za glavnino
<CrazyLemon> he*
<zdobbie> 4min*
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič..glede na to da je pred njimi še koliko? 150km?
<zdobbie> lih je odstopu
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga matra?
<zdobbie> ne vem?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu M10 Tablet Review Round Up  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZmfoffrRooM/round-up-bq-ubuntu-m10-tablet-reviews
<zdobbie> my sides https://youtu.be/WI5nf1s-8po?t=2m8s
<Seniorita> Best Fails of the Week 2 May 2016 || FailArmy "That Was An Epic Fail Sam" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Here we go again!!! The best fails of the week are up and ready to get laughed at. Let us know what you think or submit a video at failarmy.com. Salute!! Wha...«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Temporarily Disable Notifications In Ubuntu (w/ Unity 7) With NoNotifications Indicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/N2v-gt-est0/temporarily-disable-notifications-in.html
<zdobersek> KIM DAVIS FUCKED HIM UP http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/papez-katoliski-javni-usluzbenci-bi-morali-imeti-pravico-zavrniti-registracijo-istospolne-zveze-1649
<Seniorita> Papež: Katoliški javni uslužbenci bi morali imeti pravico zavrniti registracijo istospolne zveze - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<Gandalfar> no ta drugi del ni res
<Gandalfar> to bi lahko kdo bota popravil, da tega neb izpisoval
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> kr AI notr importej
<CrazyLemon> <meta name="description" content="Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov">
<CrazyLemon> kako ni res
<CrazyLemon> očitno je res dokler je v opisu
<zdobersek> so meta
<speed-> zakaj je ta siolova stran tak gnila :(
<speed-> jaz sem se dokaj rad bral stvari na siolu ampak kak so dali novo stran sploh vec ne grem gor..
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je tako narobe da ti ne paše več
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> nekaj me moti na pune
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHT3yJLzjbk
<Seniorita> Javor - YouTube
<idioterna> to je od zjutri
<zdobersek> mas kej od popoldan?
<idioterna> ne, sm lih prbicikliru domov
<idioterna> sm bil v litostroju
<idioterna> sam nism snemal, k na kripi nimam gopro mounta
<idioterna> pa bi mogu met, k je bl zanimiv
<zdobersek> proklet kolesarji! kr celo cesto zavzamejo! https://youtu.be/wHT3yJLzjbk?t=43m2s
<Seniorita> Javor - YouTube
<msev-> ornk gonu :D
<zdobersek> wat een brut https://youtu.be/wHT3yJLzjbk?t=46m58s
<yang> idioterna: ti bi javor ze v miže pelal
<Seniorita> Javor - YouTube
<idioterna> mogoce bi ja
<idioterna> sam je vsak dan drugacn
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHT3yJLzjbk#t=45m40
<Seniorita> Javor - YouTube
<idioterna> msev-: tle je ta hitr del
<msev-> js sm bil pa dons kle http://www.hribi.net/izlet/dom_pod_storzicem_planina_javornik_/11/509/865
<Seniorita> Dom pod Storžičem - Planina Javornik -
<Seniorita> »Natančen opis izleta Dom pod Storžičem - Planina Javornik - . Podroben opis poti s slikami.«
<yang> kok hitr gres to dol
<yang> zdi se mi ful hitr po kameri
<yang> hitrej kot bi z avtom peljal
<idioterna> pise mi da je 70 max speed
<yang> z avtom je verjetn 50 omejitev skoz kraje
<msev-> ja sj tm ne gre tok hitr pomoje :D
<zdobersek> why not?
<msev-> k je bl po ravnem :D
<zdobersek> ... why not?
<msev-> nism si sicer celga videa ogledal :D
<msev-> a dons je pol giro spet
<idioterna> yang: kje pa vids kraj
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/javor-stats-1.png
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/javor-stats-2.png
<idioterna> skoz naselje grem ~40
<zdobersek> zakaj pa 2km nisi gonu?
<idioterna> k je mokra cesta
<zdobersek> ktera principessa
<idioterna> ja ne bi ovinkov zvozu
<idioterna> ce bi na polno su
<msev-> ker visok heart rate
<idioterna> nimam ultremotov gor
<idioterna> mam une maratonce
<idioterna> visok?
<idioterna> to pa res ni visok
<idioterna> visok je 180+
<zdobersek> mojga bi vcerej vidu!
<idioterna> to je kr na easy
<idioterna> cardio pac
<idioterna> hm mogoce bi su zdele se enkrat
<idioterna> se kr toplo je mogoce bi loh su thresholdat mal
<msev-> kaj to pomen
<msev-> a da greš na mejo zmogljivosti
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> ja tam k si ze mal anaerobno
<msev-> pol boš mel pa muslkfibr
<idioterna> k ze mal pecejo quadi pa calfi
<idioterna> ja bom su pa se enkrat ane
<zdobersek> laktatni prag
<idioterna> ce mas musklfibr gres se enkrat
<idioterna> pa se hitr zrihtas
<msev-> da poženeš naprej s krvjo :D
<msev-> da ti prepuca kislino vn
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> if it always hurts, it never hurts!
<idioterna> msev-: ja tko se trenira
<idioterna> enkrat na polno enkrat pa regeneracija
<msev-> pametno
<idioterna> no sam tist zjutri ni blo na polno
<idioterna> je blo tko da sm cist normalno dihal
<msev-> a pol maš bazalni utrip ti dost nizek a kko
<idioterna> hm
<msev-> v mirovanju
<idioterna> mislm da mal pod 50 ja
<msev-> lpo
<idioterna> dohtarji me zmer prasajo k zmerjo
<idioterna> "a velik sportate"
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> k mam bradikardijo.
<msev-> aja
<idioterna> ja tko se rece ce mas pod 50 bpm k sedis pr mer
<idioterna> sam nimam nobenih simptomov tko da pac
<idioterna> uresnic ni nc narobe s tem
<idioterna> sej bl ta zaresni kolesarji majo tm okol 30
<zdobersek> 2012 sem na EKGju pr zdravniku prisu na 35
<msev-> vem kaj je bradikardija, sam to nimaš vrjetn od začetka
<zdobersek> pa so se mal ustrasil
<msev-> to maš sam zarad natreniranosti ane
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ce mal meditiras se itak da kr dobr zbit
<idioterna> jsm tut ze mel pod 40 pr dohtarju
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> tm k lezis pa ti dajo cepke
<idioterna> ce sedim ponavad ne gre pod 40
<msev-> srce chillaxa
<idioterna> suni ma tut pod 50 k sedi
<msev-> evo si grem zmert
<msev-> nope
<msev-> 57 ga mam
<msev-> I'm a sloucher
<msev-> 100/60 pritisk
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam 90/60
<idioterna> sam ne vem vec ce je to dobr al slabo
<idioterna> a neb mogl bit 120/60 al neki
<CrazyLemon> 120/70 naj bi bil "normalen"
<CrazyLemon> 90/60 je že da ti se vrti..konkretno :D
<msev-> dobr je če normaln funkcionirava pr takih pritiskih :D
<msev-> ker pol manj obremenjujeva žile
<msev-> pa vseen dobr funkcionirava
<CrazyLemon> js bl menim da imata okvarjeni napravi :D
<msev-> al pa to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> bo potrebno kalibrirat :)
<msev-> sam js mam prov unga za nad komolcam k je bl natančn od unih zapestnih
<CrazyLemon> js tudi mam unga
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ga tudi poslal kalibrirat..tko da sm prepričan da je kr natančen :)
<msev-> bravo
<msev-> kok si pa plačal
<CrazyLemon> ~20€
<CrazyLemon> v LJ je eno podjetje
<CrazyLemon> PULZ!
<CrazyLemon> točno :)
<msev-> haha
<msev-> kašn ime
<CrazyLemon> js pa iščem 'srce ljubljana' :D
<CrazyLemon> sm vedu da je neki takega
<msev-> a vi kolesarji ste ful obsedeni z metrikami?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno koga sprašuješ
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je zelo obseden
<CrazyLemon> js..niti ne :)
<zdobersek> tko, 80%
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<idioterna> ok pol js nism tok bad, k sm 73%
<idioterna> kul je mert stvari
<idioterna> k mas pol ful podatkov
<msev-> men je tut kul
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: https://www.strava.com/athletes/401485/heatmaps/52fcc337#10/45.95115/14.58984
<Seniorita> Strava Athlete Heatmap | Ruje Krone
<CrazyLemon> so premium
<msev-> nice
<msev-> vidm da greš tm rd mim logarske
<zdobersek> BIG RIDES BIG DATA
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/feds-say-suspect-should-rot-in-prison-for-refusing-to-decrypt-drives/
<Seniorita> Indefinite prison for suspect who won’t decrypt hard drives, feds say | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »"This is not a fishing expedition on the part of the government," feds say.«
<msev-> idioterna dj nared opensores verzijo tega :D
<zdobersek> http://www.sdm.si/o-sdm/vodstvo/ 4 od kle pisejo na nova24tv
<Seniorita> Slovenska demokratska mladina » Vodstvo
<Seniorita> »Predsednik Člani izvršilnega odbora Deli z ostalimi na priljubljenem družbenem omrežju«
<zdobersek> faking studentje
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 30km se mas na Giru
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem..gledam
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> but ty for the reminder
<idioterna> msev-: sej je verjetn ze kej
<idioterna> dunno
<zdobersek> open sores? a se je komu rit odprla od zica?
<idioterna> mogoce komu k se skos z autom voz
<msev-> zdobersek, to mam iz enga irc kanala
<msev-> k je bil en troll in je namest opensource zmerm opensores govoru :D
<zdobersek> sem mislu da ke kak witty pun na saddle sores
<msev-> nope
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/NBCNewYork/status/732522061470531584
<Seniorita> NBC New York auf Twitter: "NJ police didn't say what led them to believe the man was a white supremacist https://t.co/exKibzRevr https://t.co/vvvQ0BxpSe"
<msev-> kaj je  s temu amadorjem
<msev-> a ni zgledal da ma ful prednosti
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<msev-> a je nakonc čist popustu
<msev-> a kko
<zdobbie> ne vem, ce je bla minuta vmes
<zdobbie> kdajkol na klancu
<CrazyLemon> jah ni mel več v nogah
<msev-> nezastopm kko so že v naprej tok vedl da bo brambilla zgubu majco
<msev-> pa da se je mogu pol za boba trudt
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> ker je odpadu
<CrazyLemon> sej si vidu že na prejšnjem klancu da ni mogu držat z drugimi
<zdobbie> Bobo je pa ostal spredi, generalno je pa bil 1s za Brambillo
<msev-> aja
<msev-> ka pa nibali dela tko uzad
<msev-> a moči zbira a kko
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> nibali itak nima za burek :)
<CrazyLemon> tko kot valverde
<msev-> a to so stare zvezde
<msev-> :P
<CrazyLemon> jp..še vedno vidiš svetlobo ampak dejansko jih ni več :D
<msev-> a pol bo bobo letos zmagal
<msev-> a pol jutr je pavza
<CrazyLemon> dvomim..dober je ampak ne tako dober da bi še 10 dni zdržal
<msev-> a kko a je med vsako etapo pol en dan pavze
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> ja..en dan dirka en dan pavza.. mislim niso vsi tko leni kot ti no
<zdobbie> 2 al pa 3 dni v 3 tednih
<msev-> kdo je pa pol tvoj favorit limona
<CrazyLemon> msev- primož roglič
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> nehi trollat be serius
<CrazyLemon> nimam favorita..vem pa da ne bo zmagal eden izmed 'starih zvezd'
<msev-> kdo je bil pa nš najboljši kolesar in kaj je bil njegov najbolši dosežek:)
<msev-> tko overall
<msev-> ne sam ta giro
<msev-> zj mamo session wikicyclopedie :D
<msev-> en francoz ma saddle-sore
<CrazyLemon> tom
<idioterna> najbolsi je bil un k se je v hosti zaletu v passata
<zdobersek> ni francoz
<msev-> damn tistga pa nism vidu
<msev-> k sm bl prot koncu gledov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ta space je public zadeva? al kaj je namen tega ubuntu.si spacea?
<zdobbie> kokr ubuntu.si slack
<zdobbie> destined to be forgotten
<CrazyLemon> tole je bl useful
<CrazyLemon> ker je extension pa lahk hitro pošeraš linke
<zdobbie> not in my browser!
<CrazyLemon> idk about you...didnt you realise that by now?!
<zdobbie> like, Date.now()?
<zdobbie> spet je mrzl!
<CrazyLemon> hitro..prižgi peč!
<CrazyLemon> pri Cultu majo shitload komponent znižanih če kdo potrebuje kak bike related stuff
<msev-> loh se na slack tut premaknemo
<msev-> mene ne mot D
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny_> lol na nt konferenci majo jerking booth http://i.imgur.com/hhsm1qF.png
<idioterna> jerking booth?
<idioterna> mislm, a to je official designation
<idioterna> al sam zgleda tko pa je uresnic neki druzga?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cult-trgovina.si/si/izdelek/6601/shimano-zavora-105-sprednja-br-5810-crna-direct-mount/   kaj so to za ene čudne zavore?
<Seniorita> Shimano zavora 105 sprednja BR-5810 črna direct mount - Cult trgovina
<Seniorita> »Tehnični opis, specifikacije:«
<msev-> kaj je notr a so dirty magazines
<dz0ny_> idioterna: vr booth :)
<idioterna> aha ok
<dz0ny_> dost bliz :)
<idioterna> je ja
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/droni-v-sloveniji-kaj-se-sme-in-kaj-ne-417496
<Seniorita> Droni v Sloveniji: Kaj se sme in kaj ne - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Javna agencija za civilno letalstvo je izdala direktivo o uporabi brezpilotnih zrakoplovov oziroma dronov v Sloveniji, ki bo veljala do sprejema predloga uredbe o propelerskih letalnikih.«
<msev-> ne me jabeat
<Gandalfar> kej zanimivega?
<msev-> ma nej grejo nekam
<msev-> kr neki
<msev-> zaletijo nj se nekam
<msev-> ta agencija neumna
<matjaz> msev-, kaj ti ni jasno?
<matjaz> razen razdalje, so iostalo samo samoumevne stvari
<msev-> dobr sj pol če js pilotiram pol ni brezpilotno
<msev-> ane
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> seveda ja
<msev-> kaj
<msev-> kr neki no
<msev-> kok nas omejujejo
<msev-> kaj pa uni modelarji k 1km letijo z jadralci k majo tok velka krila
<msev-> ma dj no
<CrazyLemon> Z brezpilotnimi zrakoplovi oziroma droni je prepovedano izvajanje dejavnosti za plačilo ali brez.
<matjaz> veliko bolj zaupam človeku, ki je namenil ogromno količino svojega časa izdelavi in piljenju svojega modela, kot pa tebi ki si pljunil 1k€ pa gasa
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa en mal neumno a ni
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, pomojem rabis licenco
<msev-> matjaz, js nism kupu dji phantoma
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, ce hoces izvajat dejavnost
<msev-> in sigurno nism dal 1k eur
<matjaz> tako je
<msev-> js sm pač normaln modelar
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar
<CrazyLemon> Izjeme od zgornjih pravil letenja lahko z ustreznim dovoljenjem odredi Javna agencija za civilno letalstvo.
<msev-> k mam gor kamerco
<msev-> in line of sight letim
<msev-> pa tut ogromno časa sm namenu da sm vse naredu tole vs ta sistem
<msev-> fpv pa osd
<msev-> pa stabilizator letenja pa to
<matjaz> msev-, govorim na splošno
<msev-> tko da...
<msev-> pač nevem jadralne padalce ne jebejo
<msev-> pa so ful večja tarča
<msev-> isto zmajarje
<CrazyLemon> tarča? kdo jih pa cilja?
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> folk z droni
<matjaz> msev-, dej no, si kdaj viu človeka, da si kupi jadralno padalo, se vsede not, pa se spusti z najbližjega hriba?
<zdobersek> it's a war up there!
<matjaz> idioterna, HELP!
<matjaz> kje je pa yang? zihr ma tud mnenje :)
<yang> moje mnenje je tako, da se bo un verjetno zjokal k je dal 10 jurjev za profesionalnega drona s kamero zdej pa ne sme svoje dejavnosti filmanja trziti
<zdobersek> haha
<Gandalfar> sej on si bo dobil dovoljenje?
<yang>  Česa z dronom ne smemo početi
<yang> - Z brezpilotnimi zrakoplovi oziroma droni je prepovedano izvajanje dejavnosti za plačilo ali brez. Med opravljanje dejavnosti med drugim spadajo snemanje iz zraka, oglaševanje iz zraka, nadzor iz zraka, protipožarna zaščita, proženje plazov, letenje v znanstveno-raziskovalne namene, letenje za filmske, televizijske in medijske potrebe in letenje za potrebe posebnih dogodkov.
<matjaz> dej saj vse preber no
<yang> sej sm
<CrazyLemon> Izjeme od zgornjih pravil letenja lahko z ustreznim dovoljenjem odredi Javna agencija za civilno letalstvo.
<CrazyLemon> DEJ SI VSE PREBER NO
<yang> a se enkrat ?
<yang> :)
<yang> no si bo pac pridobil dovoljenje
<yang> tist strunjanski park so lepo posneli iz zraka
<yang> tip ma 450 EUR/h
<yang> za snemanje
<CrazyLemon> jah..baterije niso poceni!
<matjaz> mi smo človeku , ki je šel snemat v dubaj, za karbonsko ohišje za kamero zaračunali 6,5k eur pa tud mignil ni
<yang> drgac pa na japonskem droni tut niso dovoljeni
<lynxlynxlynx> javascript nima nič od *printf* funkcij :O
<zdobersek> console.log
<lynxlynxlynx> ne za dbg, ampak za lepše sestavljanje htmlja
<zdobersek> lul
<lynxlynxlynx> jah za en 50loc hack ne boš šel templating stvari uporabljat
<zdobersek> sam moras po DOM treeju skakat
<zdobersek> alas
<msev-> mah lej moj aviončk s kamerco ni dron :D
<msev-> ni brezpilotn če ga pilotiram :D
<zdobersek> a se v avoincek usedes?
<msev-> ja ne ampak kaj pa modelarji
<msev-> a pol oni spadajo tut v tole
<zdobersek> se oni usedejo v avoincek?
<zdobersek> odvisno, kaj definirajo kot 'brezpilotni zrakoplov'
<zdobersek> modelarji z avioncki al pa raketoplani najbrz spadajo sem
<zdobersek> cetud stvar ni po marketinski definiciji dron
<zdobersek> ta modelarski hobi je bil dost majhen po obsegu, dost skoncentriran po klubih
<zdobersek> ipak si moral v vecini primerov sam sestavt model
<msev-> kr neki
<msev-> zakaj ne banajo alkota
<msev-> lej kok ljudi umre vsak let
<msev-> al pa cigaret
<msev-> zarad dronov se je sam Hirscher poškodoval
<msev-> al Å¡e on ne :D
<zdobersek> ti dronei so pa dost user-friendly, da loh vsak zraven pride
<zdobersek> msev-: sej mas travo prepovedano
<msev-> ja seveda uni za 750eur
<msev-> ne pa te k jih modelarji sestavljamo sami
<zdobersek> kakih 750eur?
<msev-> al pa več ja
<zdobersek> za drone?
<zdobersek> ta non-existent srot so prodajal za 200eur https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/torquing/zano-autonomous-intelligent-swarming-nano-drone/description
<Seniorita> ZANO - Autonomous. Intelligent. Swarming. Nano Drone. by Torquing Group Ltd — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Autonomous, Intelligent, Developable. Meet ZANO the world's most sophisticated nano drone - aerial photo and HD video capture platform.«
<msev-> no sj to je Å¡it
<matjaz> msev-, sej točno to je problem, a ne vidiš tega? da so preveč dostopni
<matjaz> treba je omejit
<matjaz> + menim, da to kar so postavli sploh niso neke omejitve
<matjaz> zdrava pamet ti da ta pravila
<msev-> no dj mi povej
<msev->  a pol nesmem na pokljuki letet
<msev-> nad smrekami a kaj
<msev-> kr neki no
<zdobersek> zakaj bi nad smrekami letu?
<msev-> nemorm več / rage quit /brb / meltdown :P
<msev-> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> "opravljanje dejavnosti"
<zdobersek> drone defecation
<matjaz> msev-, Å¡e kar si tle
<msev-> ja res je
<msev-> :D
<msev-> mene to s tehničnega stališča zanima no
<msev-> mi je interesantno
<matjaz> preprosto so prenevarni, da bi jih lahko upravljal vsak mulc, kjerkoli
<msev-> actually zgleda lahko letim nad gozdom
<msev-> tko da ok sm chillaxan
<msev-> sam bedno k moj jadralc lah leti 1h
<matjaz> sej bo zdej tud lohk
<msev-> dobr :)
<msev-> a pol dons je bla 10 etapa gira*
<msev-> ?
<msev-> mislm da bo okol 15 pol visokogorska
<CrazyLemon> 1000+m nad morjem zate ni visokogorska?
<zdobersek> odvisno
<msev-> nevem kko kategorizirajo
<msev-> k majo 2 kategorizaciji
<zdobersek> ce startas na 800m in ne gres visje kokr 1100 ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a so startal na 800m danes?
<zdobersek> dons je bla mid-mountain
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne gre cez 985m http://www.steephill.tv/2016/giro-d-italia/profile-13.jpg
<zdobersek> ^ petek, po furlaniji
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to bo jutri?
<zdobersek> tale OTOH http://www.steephill.tv/2016/giro-d-italia/profile-14.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no poglej danes
<CrazyLemon> začeli so na 36m
<CrazyLemon> Å¡li so na 1300?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/uploads/news/10etapa.jpg
<zdobersek> ne, ni visokogorska
<zdobersek> ker pol delas 14. etapi krivico
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a pol je lahko samo ena visokogorska? :D
<CrazyLemon> uu passo giau
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> evo Å¡e ena slovenska visokogorska http://www.bicikel.com/uploads/news/1_etapa_profil_2016.jpg
<zdobersek> http://www.steephill.tv/2016/giro-d-italia/profile-19.jpg
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> pa tole http://www.steephill.tv/2016/giro-d-italia/profile-20.jpg
<zdobersek> dayumn
<CrazyLemon> komaj čakam 19
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo sneg!
<zdobersek> ja ne upat
<zdobersek> ker pol bo odpadl
<CrazyLemon> ah ne
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim na nevihto
<CrazyLemon> ampak tko..v easy :D
<CrazyLemon> grem na logout
<CrazyLemon> in login
<CrazyLemon> log in*
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne bo v redu
<zdobersek> bbl
<msev-> evo to je to
<msev-> evo visokogorske
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako bi dobu hex kodo barve iz context menija? screenshot pa pol prek tistega ?
<upd> a ? gimp ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..gimp sm uporabu
<CrazyLemon> ampak mislu sm če se da na kak drug način dobit barvo ki je v context meniju
<CrazyLemon> sam očitno je najlažje screenshotat pa v gimpu barvo vn pobrat
<upd> al pa če je kak app za to
<speed-> ha v flashu si lahko cital barvo s kje koli
<speed-> nazalost v photoshopu tega nisem zasledil :)
<matjaz> v PS samo color picker ofnaš pa pomeriš nekje na ahslonu
<matjaz> zaslonu*
<speed-> mogoce pa mam prestari photoshop
<speed-> sicer ga tudi nucam 1x na leto :D
<matjaz> enako, pa ponavadi ravno za to :D
<speed-> ampak mislim da v verziji kero mam ni slo
<speed-> pa sem skos screen shote delal
<CrazyLemon> tega ni na linuxih!
<matjaz> !g color picker linux
<Seniorita> Color picker utility (color pipette) in Ubuntu - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9003632/color-picker-utility-color-pipette-in-ubuntu
<matjaz> :)
<speed-> evo
<speed-> problem solved!
<CrazyLemon> ne če rabiš barvo iz context menija ki se zapre ob kliku izven menija :D
<speed-> ah
<matjaz> pogledaš v config fajl teme :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sm grepal..in nism najdu :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne v tej temi ki jo uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> v vseh drugih pa :D
<speed-> jah pa screen shot naredi pa ocitaj
<speed-> pac noob way, ampak jebiga :D
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0gkzLHONXk
<Seniorita> Robert Downey Jr. Shows Off His Epic Watch Collection | GQ - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What’s in RDJ’s jewelry box? Watches—lots of them. He explains the real—and maybe not so real—backstories behind his stunning timepieces Still haven’t subscr...«
<matjaz> car :D
<yang> http://www.flyingmag.com/faa-tests-fbi-drone-detection-system-at-jfk?cmpid=enews051716&spPodID=030&spMailingID=25512278&spUserID=NzU2NDMyMTY4NAS2&spJobID=802587976&spReportId=ODAyNTg3OTc2S0
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-18
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 43.km JV od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @18/05/2016 07:08:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+16.22+E
<zdobbie> oh Bern http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2016/may/17/primary-results-kentucky-oregon-election-2016
<Seniorita> Kentucky and Oregon primary results: track the votes, county by county | US news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Track live votes in the Democratic primaries, county by county, as Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders face off in Kentucky in Oregon«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km SZ od RADEČ @18/05/2016 08:12:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+15.14+E
<CrazyLemon> js sm ves čas mislu da so v oregonu pametni open minded people
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa vidim da so rednecki
<CrazyLemon> 66% for trump..jebus christ
<zdobersek> and a lovely shitposting morning to you too
<CrazyLemon> se rednecki v kentuckyju so manj rednecki kot ti iz oregona
<zdobersek> "In 2015 the Oregon state governor signed an emergency bill declaring marijuana sales legal to recreational users from dispensaries starting October 1st, 2015."
<zdobersek> how fucking redneck
<CrazyLemon> ah..now everything make sense.. tok so zadeti da ne vedo kaj počnejo
<speed-> ta bumbar bo zmagal...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mercatorgroup.si/sl/kariera/prosta-delovna-mesta/ evo če ker oracle DBA, citrix dude išče način kako pridobiti največ mercator pik..this is it
<Seniorita> Prosta delovna mesta » Skupina Mercator
<CrazyLemon> http://zinamen.com/
<Seniorita> Zinamen
<CrazyLemon> kr ok zadeva
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a nisi ti mel neki podobnega?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 1dioterna je mel
<dz0ny_> ma...
<idioterna> ja jsm mel rpi neki neki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sj ga lahk highlightaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> sam sm mal zanemaru development
<idioterna> mam pa ful idej
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://www.triglav.si/TriglavVreme/api/locations
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ bom testiral ko implementiraš!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sam ne vem čemu majo vse kraje v sloveniji not..sj ni vremenske postaje v vsakem kraju :)
<CrazyLemon> razn če hočejo dobit vn samo koordinate
<CrazyLemon> ampak za to zihr obstaja kak google api :)
<msev-> Sit zgresu sm kaj sta se menla
<zdobersek> prav Bischofshofen je not
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: CrazyLemon tole bo bolj za vaju https://www.triglav.si/TriglavVreme/api/weatherMaps
<CrazyLemon> msev- tist k gre v gorico naj si nabavi znc in backscrolla!
<dz0ny_> spodaj windmap
<dz0ny_> very detailed
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ če želiš very detailed and very accurate windmap uporabiš windtyty
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> k:)
<dz0ny_> kdaj je io? 8ish?
<dz0ny_> 20 not
<msev-> Sj mam krejzi sam k mam na kompu przgan mi pol kle ne scrolla back
<msev-> Morm met cist ugasnen
<zdobersek> the feck is this https://www.triglav.si/TriglavVreme/cached/maps/wind/201605180100_FCT.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 19.00
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek verjetno samo overlay
<Gandalfar> 8 ur pa pol se
<Gandalfar> sam kaj k nau novga iphona
<Gandalfar> tist je treba se en mesec cakat :/
<CrazyLemon> ne??
<CrazyLemon> sux
<Gandalfar> upam da bodo novi laptopi
<Gandalfar> da se bo apple kej zmigu :)
<msev-> A na arso heroku boste dal se vetr gor
<msev-> Lepa
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..sj je že veter
<Gandalfar> hmm se en mesec do WWDC
<Gandalfar> <3
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahk si pa daš triglav vreme na telefon pa je :)
<zdobersek> chromeshite? please!
<zdobersek> https://www.triglav.si/TriglavVreme/ -> <body class="swagger-section">
<Seniorita> Triglav Alarm API
<msev-> Gandalfsr plz
<zdobersek> swagger on *ctrl+w*
<msev-> Awesome to sploh nism vedu
<msev-> Za ta api
<Gandalfar> msev-, aja, nic apple talka kle? :)
<msev-> Nevm nism js big boss
<zdobersek> ce smo loh NTK kle dissal
<msev-> Apple talk sam med surganjam
<msev-> Da nam pokvars aim
<msev-> Zj ta tvoje navdusenje nad jabukom mi je dal vedt da si uspesn da si lah tak overpriced hardware sam zarad stila prvosis
<msev-> :P
<zdobersek> ce je overpriced, pol iTunes uspesno zbije vrednost
<Gandalfar> no sem vedu da neki prav pocnem, ker nimam ubuntuja
<Gandalfar> :D
<zdobersek> *kvazi-linc*
<msev-> Friggin crazy bouncer
<CrazyLemon> has nothing to do with freenode servers
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobbie> jfc http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/05/google-antitrust-case-europe-details-analysis/
<Seniorita> Why Google’s monopoly abuse case in Europe will run and run | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »A brief history of a dominant Google's soul-searching competition battle in the EU.«
<zdobbie> 8 strani
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr
<zdobbie> me2
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu meni da je .key file apple keynote 5 presentation :)
<CrazyLemon> in bi ga rad odpru v impressu
<zdobersek> is Ubuntu trying to ... impress you?
<CrazyLemon> .gif don't drop the mic just yet
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/amZfgEVrf84Xm/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> he dropped the mic..stupid kid
<zdobbie> jebenti
<zdobbie> 11 je ze
<napsy_> even more so
 * CrazyLemon je en mal disleksičen
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat mi zgleda beseda "desktop" čist čudno napisana :D
<Gandalfar> al pa sam utrujen/lacen
<CrazyLemon> prav maš..mogoče je nap time!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobbie> why must desk go to p?
<CrazyLemon> ne ..ampak urejal sm en fajl
<CrazyLemon> pa kr naenkrat gledam čudno besedo
<CrazyLemon> berem desktop ampak ne zgleda mi kot desktop
<CrazyLemon> mogoče čudn font
<zdobbie> precekirej na WebMD
<zdobbie> mogoc si fasu blazji infarkt
<zdobbie> skor ziher mas pa raka
<CrazyLemon> a sam enga?
<zdobersek> pejt spat
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 48.km  Z od IZOLE @18/05/2016 11:41:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+13.06+E
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ciun5suVEAAkLLj.jpg:large
<Gandalfar> Android pay \o/
<CrazyLemon> Apple*
<CrazyLemon> a common typo
<zdobbie> Ubuntu Pay
<zdobbie> because no specific reason, but the cloud business is booming so we have monetary resources to waste
<CrazyLemon> true dat
<CrazyLemon> cloud is making it rain!
<CrazyLemon> http://gawker.com/how-to-kill-a-three-year-old-in-nyc-without-getting-arr-1777135943
<Seniorita> How to Kill a Three-Year-Old in NYC Without Getting Arrested
<Seniorita> »Mariam Dansoko, a three-year-old girl, was crossing the street near Yankee Stadium with her mother yesterday when she noticed an approaching car. “Mommy, the car is coming,” she said. By the time her mother turned around, the driver of the oncoming Nissan Altima struck Mariam, giving her injuries that later killed her. The driver was not arrested at the scene and will likely not be charged with a crime.«
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://i.imgur.com/poEUKmy.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/4jhma7/what_did_you_automate_with_python_scripts/d37clfr
<Seniorita> duddha comments on What did you automate with python (scripts)?
<Seniorita> »I wrote a script that listens to meetings I'm supposed to be paying attention to and pings me on hipchat and slack when my name is mentioned. It...«
<zdobersek> hfs
<zdobersek> idioterna: my kind of Nan
<anny_> dan!
<anny_> f ugt!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi enaa pošilja maila kot da sm ženska
<CrazyLemon> "5 razlogov zakaj si nenehno lačna"
<anny_> prjavu si se kot ženska
<anny_> ali pa si brskal po shujševalnih dietah
<CrazyLemon> ni blo sploh za izbiro spola ob prijavi
<CrazyLemon> to pa sm ja! ker vsi mi vemo da js obožujem hujšanje in diete!
<anny_> zanimajo te ženske stvari
 * CrazyLemon rubs his fat belly
<anny_> to ti pa celo verjamem
<anny_> bolj se družim z geeki, bolj ugotaljam, kako nezdrav življenjski slog imate
<CrazyLemon> ne vem s kakimi geeki se ti družiš :)
<CrazyLemon> js se sploh ne spomnim kdaj sm nazadnje Å¡el v mcD's
 * anny_ pogleda CrazyLemon
<anny_> ni mcD najhujši šit
<CrazyLemon> res je..gluten is the silent killer!
<anny_> sedenje
<CrazyLemon> sedenje na glutenu? ok
<anny_> sedenje na riti
<anny_> cel božji dan in pol noči
<CrazyLemon> js preveč rad spim da bi bil pol noči na riti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> ou je
<anny_> mi zna kdo povedat razliko med lubuntu in lxle?
<CrazyLemon> lxde*
<anny_> k ne najdem nič pametnega
<CrazyLemon> sej ni razlike..lubuntu uporablja lxde
<anny_> http://www.rafaelova-druzba.si/spletna_razstava
<Seniorita> Spletna razstava
<anny_> napaka
<CrazyLemon> kmalu pa pride lxqt
<anny_> http://www.lxle.net/
<Seniorita> Revive that old PC! < The LXLE Desktop
<Seniorita> »LXLE Linux, Revive your old PC. LXLE is a remastered version of Ubuntu/Lubuntu LTS releases, using the LXDE desktop interface. LXLE provides a complete drop in and go operating system coupled with style, speed and capability. It's light on resources and heavy on functions.«
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<anny_> oki doki
<anny_> :)
<anny_> same shit different name?
<CrazyLemon> ah seveda..drug wallpaper je
<CrazyLemon> ne en..wallpaper je drug
<zdobersek> m'legs
<zdobersek> they are aburning https://imgur.com/u9bn1um
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
 * anny_ faints
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek srsly?
<anny_> zdobbie - kolo?
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon>  <anny_>: bolj se družim z geeki, bolj ugotaljam, kako nezdrav življenjski slog imate
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> 727m
<zdobersek> ni svoh
<zdobersek> sam sem v pizdi
<CrazyLemon> če bi mel bl zdrav življenjski slog te noge ne bi bolele
<anny_> to je vpliv idioterne
<zdobersek> msev-: tale HR je malo jaci
<anny_> nasplošno...porazno
<CrazyLemon> ane..katastrofa je mudel
<zdobersek> kdo zdej
<anny_> vseeno pohvale za zdobbieja! \o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu kakšno kačo?
<zdobersek> jebi se ti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eno sem res
<CrazyLemon> js zdaj skoraj vsakič vidim kače na cesti
<zdobersek> nek slepic je bil povozen na cesti
<CrazyLemon> scares the sh1t out of me
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> ko bi le bile povožene!
<anny_> lahko jih pošljete k meni
<speed-> v keri divjini te vi to zivite
<anny_> pajke tudi
<anny_> miši pa obdržite!
<CrazyLemon> speed- zadnjič sm eno vidu na kolesarski nad izolo
<CrazyLemon> tko da..povsod so pras1*e!
<anny_> zadnjič je maček prinesel miš mami
<speed-> svasta :D
<speed-> jaz se nisem videl kace zunaj :)
<CrazyLemon> speed- pa hodiš kaj vn? :P
<speed-> da
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm jih vidu ogromno
<speed-> pri nas ne uspevajo :D
<anny_> bogi revež...ženski del familije ga je nakuril
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nikoli toliko kot letos
<idioterna> zdobersek: kudos
<zdobersek> hvala
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.5°C @18.05.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% jugozahodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:10, Kulminacija: 11:02:56, Sončni zahod: 18:33:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 01min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh..piha
<anny_> prijetnih 20 stopinj
<speed-> anny_ kaj ti bo mis
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> anny_: zakaj je pa moj vpliv slab?
<anny_> vprašaj Mikca!
<anny_> nisem rekla, da je slab
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<idioterna> kaj je pa mikca
<anny_> veliko tipov tu kolesari
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 19°C @18.05.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% zahodnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:44, Kulminacija: 10:56:47, Sončni zahod: 18:29:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 06min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: W O S S
<zdobersek> W O O S
<zdobersek> sry
<idioterna> anny_: https://bou.si/pic/batch/beyond-fog https://bou.si/pic/batch/chilly-may-morning https://bou.si/pic/batch/rainy-sunday
<idioterna> to so zadnji trije dnevi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 4.8 > 4.5 !
<idioterna> ne mors rect da sm pomfri.
<anny_> to je Mikec
<anny_> http://imgur.com/vUUHmer
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> phat pussy
<CrazyLemon> (dont google that)
<idioterna> a kul
<idioterna> lustkan je
<idioterna> pr men je doli
<anny_> zvalil se je na moje noge
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/doli-jump-sleep.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nč grem pol tudi js na kolo..da ne kvarim povprečja
<idioterna> js grem pa po zivo v solo
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> <3
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> jst grem pa jest
<anny_> dober tek
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Snappy Ubuntu Core To Power Innovative Digital Signage  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0si6N0AccS0/snappy-ubuntu-core-power-innovative-digital-signage
<yang_> to sta pa Muc pa Oskar http://jp.si/slike-20160510/
<anny_> sami mačkoljubci
<anny_> ima sploh kdo psa? :)
<yang_> ne več
<yang_> idioterna mislim da ima Carota
<Gandalfar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCvuLb4i4iQ&feature=share
<Seniorita> Panda & basket - YouTube
<yang_> hehe
<anny_> kot otroci...treba jim je dati igračo, da jih zamotiš
<anny_> lp
<zdobbie_> get the popcorn ready
<zdobbie_> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/vera-ban-kriticno-o-sds-in-janezu-jansi.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Vera Ban kritično o SDS in Janezu Janši
<Seniorita> »Za oddajo 24UR je spregovorila Vera Ban, dolgoletna tajnica Jožeta Pučnika. Do nedavnega je bila tudi ena najbolj gorečih podpornic prvaka stranke SDS Janeza Janše, a zdaj je očitno vse drugače. Več v oddaji 24UR ob 19. uri!«
<zdobbie_> wat een ballsy move http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/05/net-neutrality-zero-rated-services-nixed-dutch-gov/
<Seniorita> Net neutrality: Zero-rated services to be nixed by Dutch government | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »Politicos in the Netherlands ask gov to mull Internet access as a utility service.«
<CrazyLemon> nism vidu nobene kače! \o/
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm eno slišal ampak ok..i'm fine with that..sorta
<CrazyLemon> uu fajn..PR
<CrazyLemon> T-40'
<yang_> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/87772/chinese-copycat-cars
<Seniorita> Chinese copycat cars | Auto Express
<Seniorita> »As China’s car market booms, we look at the shameless lookalikes Chinese car makers are selling - and see if they are legal«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJMYfQvLmOM
<Seniorita> POPSTAR: NEVER STOP NEVER STOPPING - TRAILER #2 (HD) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping - In Theaters June 3 http://www.popstarmovie.com Follow POPSTAR MOVIE: Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PopstarMovie/ In...«
<idioterna> mam carota ja
<idioterna> he's old
<CrazyLemon> T-10"
<dz0ny_> https://youtu.be/lFm4s50PnmY
<Seniorita> Google I/O 2016 - Keynote 360 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/862r3XS2YB0
<Seniorita> Google I/O 2016 - Keynote - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> APU cant handle 360°
<CrazyLemon> but it can handle blondes like that!
<skyx> dz0ny_: tnx ;)
<zdobersek> kva je to nek crap stream
<zdobersek> revenaaahnt
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp6UsuRteNw
<Seniorita> Google I/O 2016 - Keynote - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Join us to learn about product and platform innovation at Google, starting with a live kickoff from Google CEO Sundar Pichai.«
<zdobersek> tole je bolj official https://events.google.com/io2016/
<zdobersek> yay, google messenger
<zdobersek> like, the bot
<matjaz> msev-, zdej glej I/O, tko se reši multiroom playback ne pa z bluetoothom :D
<matjaz> Allo!
<matjaz> !g allo
<Seniorita> 'Allo 'Allo! (TV Series 1982–1992) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086659/
<zdobbie> butchered french pronunciation
<msev-> matjaz, bom :D
<msev-> damn zamudu sm :D
<msev-> zj ene emoji-je gledam
<msev-> sux
<msev-> :D
<msev-> cute dog
<msev-> lol
<msev-> tale nov styling me spominja na IOS
<zdobbie> cringe-y clap is cringe-y
<matjaz> "he's a big real madrid fan" pa če ne ve zadnjega rezultata ffs, pol ni!
<CrazyLemon> maybe he's just BIG... and a real madrid fan
<zdobbie> ktera posast je ta clovek
<zdobbie> kok je odrezu tadrugo hcerko
 * CrazyLemon is 15min behind live stream
<CrazyLemon> no spoilers pls..ktnx
<Gandalfar> kaj gledate
<Gandalfar> I/O se zmer keynota?
<msev-> js pa za nazaj gledam zj
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> Å¡e kar ja
<matjaz> zdej je Android N
<msev-> lol boti
<msev-> boti so new hotness
<msev-> kako predvidljivo, kot windoze
<Gandalfar> a je novi nexus?
<msev-> dunno nism še tok delč
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon>  Gandalfar ne bo samo eden..več naj bi jih bilo
<Gandalfar> exciting! :)
<CrazyLemon> naj oni raje podprejo nexus 5 za še kakšno leto
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo bl exciting :)
<msev-> noice
<msev-> upam da bo google home pocen :D
<Gandalfar> verjetn podobna cena kot echo
<Gandalfar> ~180 USD
<Gandalfar> oz. Echo dot je ~90 USD
<CrazyLemon> po moje bo cena tam okrog 150
<msev-> kašn šit
<msev-> nemorjo tok drago dt :D
<Matthai> kaj to?
<msev-> nč hecam se
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> mal me je razočaral ta google i/o
<CrazyLemon> kje so nexusi?!
<msev-> a bo jutr Å¡e kj
<msev-> da bojo kj novga povedal
<msev-> :D
<Gandalfar> a bo
<Gandalfar> Android Narwhalle
<msev-> Richard Stallman: Apple fanboys are foolish people hahaha
<msev-> to zj mau trollam :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.android.com/versions/name-n/
<Seniorita> Help name Android N
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ^
<dz0ny_> Android Newspeak
<CrazyLemon> verjetno mora bit sladica..ne XY :)
<yang_> CrazyLemon: v Tyrell corporation zgleda zamujajo z narocili
<CrazyLemon> yang_ wat
<dz0ny_> Če bi bil smart ai bi že vedo kaj namigujm
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, nacho ne Å¡teje? :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp šteje..če je z nutello :D
<metalcamp> :D
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy5vpOkwOro
<Seniorita> 7 yrs old Solves Rubik's Cube Blindfolded - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chan Hong Lik com 7 anos de idade resolver cubo mágico de olhos vendados. (2:21) Campeonato de Cubo Mágico Porto Alegre 2015 Cubo:Zanchi 50mm Método:Old Poch...«
<metalcamp> http://oddculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2005/04/nogger_black_02.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/arnes-ukinja-klicni-dostop-do-interneta/174293/
<Seniorita> Arnes ukinja klicni dostop do interneta | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Hiter dostop do interneta je danes stalnica vsakdanjika. Z njim so opremljeni skorajda vsi slovenski uporabniki spleta. Redke niso več niti optične in mobilne LTE povezave, zato si je težko predstavljati, da obstajajo ljudje, ki se zadovoljijo s klicnim / modemskim internetom. Ker jih je kljub relativno dobri slovenski povezanosti na splet še vedno precej, vsi večji ponudniki dial-up dostop ponujajo naprej. Do kdaj ni znano, a pojavil se je p
<CrazyLemon> odhaja dial up :'(
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tale Triglav vreme aplikacija je pa izjemna
<msev-> so much data very wow
<msev-> ej...jutr je pa spet giro ane :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- so awesome
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne bi bil
<msev-> to bom z veseljem spet mal gledal :D
<msev-> lih prav dan za gledat to k bo dež
<msev-> :D
<msev-> N bo pršu za nexus 5 ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zlo vredu fajn refine-ajo
<msev-> a slow an incremental climb towards achieve the final objective of being the best platform on earth :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> and*
<msev-> achieving*
<msev-> zakaj ne nexus 5ka za beto
<msev-> kaj jim je
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> N kot Not gonna happen
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nexus 5 je pru fon k sm zadovoln z njemu long-term :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-19
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobbie> rekt https://podcrto.si/drzava-lekarnarje-za-prodajo-zdravil-ki-jih-ne-potrebujete-nagrajuje-s-tisoci-evrov-dodatka-k-placi/
<CrazyLemon> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/18/middleeast/egyptair-flight-disappears/
<Seniorita> EgyptAir Flight 804: Plane disappears - CNN.com
<CrazyLemon> and here we go again
<zdobersek> fear not!
<zdobersek> CNN will find it!
<CrazyLemon> promise?
<dz0ny_> .yt linepulse sasha
<jabuk> Sasha - Linepulse https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puz9PzY_etM
<zdobersek> u better
<zdobersek> the plot thickens! http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/tesla-je-za-delavce-podizvajalcev-placevala-55-dolarjev-bruto-na-uro-delavec-jih-je-dobil-pet-kje-se-je-izgubila-razlika.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Tesla je za delavce podizvajalcev plačevala 55 dolarjev bruto na uro, delavec jih je dobil pet. Kje je razlika?
<Seniorita> »Šef Tesle Elon Musk je sporočil, da so za delavce podizvajalcev, med njimi so bili tudi Slovenci, plačevali urno postavko 55 dolarjev bruto (49 evrov) in tako znova zanikal, da je Tesla izkoriščala tuje delavce. V ISM Vuzem novih navedb ne želijo komentirati.«
<CrazyLemon> or else ...eat kiddo?wat?
<CrazyLemon> sj tesla ni mela nič s tem.. sam zadevo napihujejo ker je pač Tesla
<zdobersek> ne, problem je ocitno v Vuzemu
<CrazyLemon> d0h :)
<zdobersek> k tut nemci so naprej placeval 55$/h
<CrazyLemon> delavcu?
<CrazyLemon> aja..vuzemu
<zdobersek> ne, Vuzemu
<zdobersek> in ce so delavci delal 60 ur na teden, je to 3300$
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je 300$!
<zdobersek> delavc je pa dubu 300$
<speed-> hja
<speed-> koliko je pa slovenskih firm po nemciji se
<speed-> kjer ne dobijo niti 5$ :D
<zdobersek> "Based on our initial analysis, we would like to emphasize that Eisenmann’s service agreement with ISM Vuzem explicitly cites an hourly labor rate of 55 US-Dollars. This agreement gave the subcontractor the opportunity to pay their workers appropriately."
<zdobersek> http://www.eisenmann.com/en/media/press/press-releases/2016/2016_05_current-media.html
<Seniorita> Eisenmann comments on current media coverage - Eisenmann
<Seniorita> »Eisenmann is aware of current media reports in the United States and in Germany about working conditions at Tesla’s factory in Fremont, California.«
<zdobersek> faking zlovenci
<speed-> hja
<speed-> fajn so kasirali en cajt ne :)
<zdobersek> fwiw
<zdobersek> "While the pay was better than back at home — Drazen and Dalibor said they received a little more than $10 an hour — it wasn’t much compared to American standards. The prevailing wage for a sheet metal worker in Alameda County is $52 per hour in pay plus another $42 an hour toward pension and other benefits, according to the California Director of Industrial Relations."
<zdobersek> vprasanje, kok gre teh 55$ skoz
<CrazyLemon> poor drazen :(
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..jasno je tudi če ti nekdo plača 55USD/h da ne bo podizvajalec dal toliko delavcu ampak bo obdržal nekaj zase
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne 90% ampak to je druga zadeva
<CrazyLemon> glavno je da je kolo poservisirano in pripravljeno na nove kilometre!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/kingston-ssd-trdi-disk-hyperx-savage-240-gb-sata3-25
<Seniorita> Kingston SSD trdi disk HyperX Savage 240 GB SATA3 2.5" | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Visoko kakovostni SSD trdi disk HyperX Savage, svetovno priznanega proizvajalca Kingston, se ponaša s hitrim prenosom podatkov. Kapaciteta diska je 240 GB.«
<CrazyLemon> kul cena
<CrazyLemon> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/cia-mistakenly-destroys-copy-of-6700-page-us-torture-report-feinstein-a7034096.html
<Seniorita> CIA 'mistakenly' destroys copy of 6,700-page US torture report | Americas | News | The Independent
<Seniorita> »The CIA inspector general’s office has said it “mistakenly” destroyed its only copy of a comprehensive Senate torture report, despite lawyers for the Justice Department assuring a federal judge that copies of the documents were being preserved.&#13; &#13; The erasure of the document by the spy agency’s internal watchdog was deemed an “inadvertent” foul-up by the inspector general, according to Yahoo News.«
<CrazyLemon> it was a honest mistake
<Gandalfar> lol
<CrazyLemon> a tebi se še ni zgodilo da si ponesreči zbrisal fajl pa pol uničil disk?
<msev-> lol
<speed-> ja
<speed-> pac ti je disk padel dol..veckrat
<CrazyLemon> slučajno si dal huge magnet zravn diska..ravno ko si se igral da si magneto
<CrazyLemon> happens to me all the time
<zdobersek> .yt magnets bitch
<jabuk> Breaking Bad - YEAH BITCH! MAGNETS! OH! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78ARkUuN5NQ
<Gandalfar> http://wwwp.si/ ce bi se se kdo prijavil
<Seniorita> 10. vseslovenski webmaster piknik
<Seniorita> »10. Webmaster Piknik 2016 se bo zgodil 21. maja ob Kopališču Ilirija v Ljubljani.«
<CrazyLemon> pfft..POK je zgledal veliko bl zabaven!
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, no na ta piknik grem :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar vem..zato pa pravim :)
<zdobersek> zgledal
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a je zj geary spet maintainan?
<CrazyLemon> msev- en updejt je bil
<CrazyLemon> pa dodali so enmu pravice za commitanje
<CrazyLemon> tko da..mogoče?
<msev-> A pol si zadovoljen in ga uporabljas naprej :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> geary -> nylas n1 -> thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> in bom ostal na thunderbirdu dokler nekdo ne spravi nekaj kar je tko kot nylas n1 pa vzdrževano
<msev-> En ful modern rss reader k je tak lep k nylas si lah nalozis za visual pleasure
<CrazyLemon> a z njim naj berem maile? :)
<msev-> A unga mailpilea al kko je ze si sprobal
<msev-> A ti je prevec alfa
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTGF0ZyrAjs
<Seniorita> Voiture de police brûlée, la contre-manifestation dégénère - Paris 18.05.2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Contact: Thesaito94124@gmail.com«
<msev-> Zakaj so te storitve google play tok velike
<msev-> Pol pav upravljanju prostora tko hecn pise po slovensk da nc ne zastopm
<idioterna> yang_: to se zgodi kadar drzava sprejema idiotske zakone
<yang_> kaj so pa sprejel ?
<msev-> O cem pa govori ta klip k sm na 3g
<idioterna> ja te more vsaj mal zanimat evropska politika da to ves
<idioterna> msev-: v parizu so polcaje nagnal
<idioterna> protestniki
<idioterna> imo cist pravilno da so jih
<idioterna> imo bi moral vsak dan zazigat avtomobile pa onemogocat promet, dokler se vlada ne zresne
<msev-> A dons je Giro?
<idioterna> nimam pojma kdaj je giro
<idioterna> js sam vem da majo ze vec k pol leta "izredne razmere", ko policija lahko prakticno brez sodnega nadzora pocne kar zeli
<idioterna> well, ce loh polcija, loh tut vsi ostali
<zdobersek> msev-: yesitis
<msev-> ouyes
<yang_> se eno letalo je pristalo v mediteransko morje
<zdobersek> tisto od ponoc, al se eno dodatno?
<yang_> tisto tisto
<zdobersek> no, pol si pa pozen
<yang_> alah akbar ga je pilotiru
<idioterna> so rude
<idioterna> a k je germanwings v alpe trescu si tut reku da se je kristus zaletu?
<msev-> idioterna, čist tko a se ve da je bil un kristjan?..sej ubistvu za ta avion zle se tut še ne vem kdo ga je sklatu, tko da vprašanje
<msev-> čak kdo pa pilotira židovske avione :D
<msev-> če krščanske jesus, muslimanske pa alah :D
<Gandalfar> cak kaj
<Gandalfar> a je se kaksen avion dol padu?
<idioterna> msev-: shizofrenik je bil, tko da
<idioterna> msev-: loh safely assumas da je bil kristjan, ja
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :)
<msev-> ne ne Gandalfar skoz Å¡e o old news diskusija
<msev-> yang, sj kšne rtlsdr novice loh pomoje tut kle notr paste-neš k so pomoje univerzalno zanimive :D
<idioterna> Gandalfar: yang je sele zdele ugotovu da je vceri avijon padu v sredozemlje
<Gandalfar> aja un
<msev-> ka pa veš loh da je že od učer vedu
<Gandalfar> MH340 al kaj?
<idioterna> ne nek egiptovski
<idioterna> a320
<Gandalfar> kdaj je pa ta dol padu
<msev-> pa da ni delil tega s tabo idioterna
<msev-> men je fajn da sm bil še v mirnih časih v egiptu
<idioterna> msev-: sej ves da yang sam uradne medije poslusa
<msev-> k je bil Å¡e mubarak :D
<idioterna> msev-: drzavni radio
<idioterna> js ne maram vrocine tko da nism se bil v egiptu
<idioterna> pa me tut ne vlece nc
<msev-> to je blo najbolš potovanje ever
<idioterna> pa pod mubarakom ni blo nc mirno
<msev-> če maš rad zgodovinske stvari
<idioterna> sam vrata so zaprl za sabo
<idioterna> ko so ljudi mucl
<msev-> ja za turiste je blo
<msev-> za domačine pa ne
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> kr shitty
<idioterna> js tut v rusijo ne grem vec odkar so nori
<msev-> a pol nasprotuješ obisku putina pr kapelci
<msev-> drgač pa piramide pa uni templji awesome
<msev-> tolk let nazaj da so take hude konstrukcije nardil
<msev-> svaka jim čast
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm da je prov da pride putin tja
<idioterna> ce so ruski ujetniki gradil cesto
<msev-> tut js
<msev-> aveš kva se mi tut ne zdi prov
<msev-> da ni zmagala avstralka na evroviziji
<msev-> k una pesem od ukrajine je ogabna
<msev-> pa je zmagala samo zarad politike
<zdobersek> tapravmu razlagas
<msev-> :P
<msev-> haha
<msev-> dost te politike
<msev-> gremo gledat giro :D
<msev-> za nazaj :D
<metalcamp> joj, mate probleme s to evrovizijo :)
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ja lej ni blo druzga za delat pa sm pol nakonc gledov
<msev-> nism zato nč mn deca :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda si!
<msev-> cmon' 1x na 5 let gledam :D
<metalcamp> ve kdo, če je v tistih 120k € stroškov evrovizije všteta tudi izvedba eme?
<zdobersek> sej za emo vsak mesec prispevas
<metalcamp> vem, which makes me sad
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> en pdf okol kroz
<dz0ny_> ce je real
<zdobersek> wha?
<metalcamp> dz0ny_, maš kak link?
<dz0ny_> stroski eme
<zdobersek> al cmo pocakat na Savica, da leaka?
<metalcamp> http://m.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/domaci-trac/toliko-bo-nacionalka-zapravila-za-emo-evrovizijo?term_node_tid_depth=19&page=2
<Seniorita> Toliko bo nacionalka zapravila za Emo in Evrovizijo | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Predvidevajo, da stroški festivala ne bodo presegli 45.000 evrov.«
<metalcamp> sicer ne vem koliko je to kredibilen vir...
<yang> msev-: ne sekirej se, edin idioterna je tak, da ne prizna da gleda Evrovizijo z otroci
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa kej tacga "priznal"
<idioterna> tist k ni res priznajo sam farski
<msev-> 😉
<msev-> Sj se ne sekiram mal je treba muske poslusat :-)
<msev-> Yang tm na rtl-sdr strani mas sekcijo tutorials k mas vse te zanimive zadeve k loh sprejemas s tem opisane
<msev-> Adsb, ais, noaa sateliti, itd.
<idioterna> msev-: putin je kreten, btw
<idioterna> en najvecjih assholov v politiki in nasploh
<CrazyLemon> ravno se pogovarjam s tipom iz funsports da danes ne bo dežja
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj naliv :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> prvi!
<idioterna> anyway, tko zgleda k ni dezja.
<CrazyLemon> tist krog nad KP..thats me
<metalcamp> yang, zakaj bi nekdo moral gledati to žalost?
<metalcamp> že v lj imaš nekaj festivalov, ki so nekaj razredov višje
<metalcamp> ni potrebe po potovanju v stockholm
<idioterna> no, v stockholm se splaca zarad drugih reci jit
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne? kaj imaš proti stockholmu?!?
<metalcamp> ne, sindrom je čist kul :>
<metalcamp> idioterna, verjamem
<idioterna> a rad ugrabljas ljudi :)
<idioterna> da te majo pol radi
<idioterna> hm vids sploh nism pomislu
<CrazyLemon> on jih nerad ugrabi..ampak ma pa rad njihovo pozornost :D
<idioterna> en kolega je eno srecu
<idioterna> pa zdej ne ve kako bi jo prepricu da bi ga mela rada
<idioterna> sam ugrabit jo mora
<CrazyLemon> par let v kleti...pa je njegova
<idioterna> mhm
<Gandalfar> eh to je ta hate
<metalcamp> hehe
<idioterna> mislm pol jo mors spustis pa ves legal battle pa to
<idioterna> pa zaprt si mal
<Gandalfar> pac evrovizijo delamo, ker jo folk rad spremlja
<idioterna> ampak pol k prides ven te ma pa rada
<Gandalfar> ce neb blo pozornosti se tud mi tega neb tolk sli
<idioterna> Gandalfar: ja, tko k miljonarja pa galunica
<Gandalfar> ja
<idioterna> al kdorkoli je zdej ob vikendih zvecer na tv
<CrazyLemon> serious question..a lahko stockholm sindrom uporabis v legal battle?
<Gandalfar> a si vidu unga
<idioterna> no sam to je yang territory
<idioterna> js ne morm tega gledat
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: na kasn nacin
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pomoje se tvoja odgovornost nc ne zmanjsa
<idioterna> ce si sam hotu da te ma nekdo rad
<idioterna> pa si mu protipravno odvzel prostost
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne vem..ampak recimo da imaš tožbo/sodbo in med razlogi uporabiš 'stockholm sindrom' ?
<CrazyLemon> a je to legit zadeva...dokazana in jo sodišče prizna
<idioterna> ja kdo to uporabi
<idioterna> a zrtev?
<CrazyLemon> ja ne vem
<CrazyLemon> recimo..da ne zeli da gre ugrabitelj v zapor
<CrazyLemon> ker ga ona ima rada or smth
<CrazyLemon> in mu odpusti
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
 * CrazyLemon gre googleat
<idioterna> ne, to ne gre
<metalcamp> dvomim, ne gre za odškodninsko
<idioterna> kaznivih dejanj ne mores odpustit
<idioterna> v nekaterih pravnih sistemih jih drzava lahko v zameno za razne reci
<idioterna> ampak je kr omejeno kaj pa kako lahko
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni kaznivo..če žrtev potem pravi da je ona prostovljno šla..čeprav ni
<idioterna> zrtev je sicer lahko pomembna prica
<idioterna> ampak tehta se materialne dokaze
<idioterna> ne tolk kaj je kdo reku
<idioterna> je pa vsekakor tezje zapret nekoga za ugrabitev, ce zrtev rece da ni bla ugrabljena
<idioterna> razen ce ma v kleti ociten zapor, poln dokazov, da ni slo za prostovoljno bivanje zrtve tam not
<Gandalfar> idioterna, http://www.cc.com/video-clips/zfu9x0/the-daily-show-with-trevor-noah-the-gop--begrudgingly--gets-behind-donald-trump?xrs=synd_FBPAGE_20160518_471812640_The%20Daily%20Show_Site%20Link&linkId=24607621
<Seniorita> The GOP (Begrudgingly) Gets Behind Donald Trump-The Daily Show with Trevor Noah - Video Clip | Comedy Central
<Seniorita> »RNC Chairman Reince Priebus struggles to defend Donald Trump's unscrupulous behavior.«
<CrazyLemon> torej point je..če nekoga ugrabiš dont halfass it
<msev-> Lol some weirdass debate
<msev-> A zj ne bo vec google io posnetkov
<msev-> A je to to 1 dan pa je
<Gandalfar> http://metinalista.si/verske-vsebine-na-1-programu-radia-slovenija/
<Seniorita> Verske vsebine na 1. programu radia Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Med mandatom odgovorne urednice na 1. programu Radia Slovenija, predvsem pa ob izteku mandata, sem nekajkrat pomislila, da bi javnosti razkrila način delovanja Programskega sveta in interesnih skup...«
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj maš vse na jutubih
<CrazyLemon> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-modern-time-crunch/201403/corporate-stockholm-syndrome
<Seniorita> Corporate Stockholm Syndrome | Psychology Today
<Seniorita> »“Corporate Stockholm Syndrome” is a rapidly rising problem in the US workplace«
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Kok majo nablojena ta predavanja na google io
<yang> tako zeno mors met kt Mark Chapman
<Gandalfar> msev-, zakaj?
<idioterna> yang: kdo sploh je to
<yang> mal posurfej
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> sm se ze preveckrat tko nategnu
<msev-> Ja tko nimajo na istmu kanalu vseh prrdavanj
<msev-> Sm zj ugotovu
<CrazyLemon> kje pa majo?
<msev-> Na android developers pa na google developers
<CrazyLemon> torej dva kanala..le kako boš zmogu vse uskladit :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL9q2lOZ1Fw
<Seniorita> Watch hackers break into the US power grid - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A power company in the Midwest hired a group of white hat hackers known as RedTeam Security to test its defenses. We followed them around for 3 days, as they...«
<zdobersek> script kiddies
<msev-> ta radan ma prov pogledat psihiča
<msev-> evo pa so ga na prostost dal
<msev-> nobenmu dohtarju nikol nč
<idioterna> ne mors ga kr zaprt
<idioterna> morjo bit izpolnjeni pogoji najprej
<msev-> ma pr ns so same luknje v zakonih
<msev-> nobenmu se nč ne zgodi
<msev-> sam revežem
<yang> ja
<yang> bols bit ksn kriminalc kt revez
<yang> radan je bil itak sam za preusmerjanje pozornosti od "pravih" problemov
<CrazyLemon> in kateri so 'pravi' problemi?
<CrazyLemon> evrovizija?
<msev-> hahahaha
<yang> The new Stallman https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB8mCcLRxlg
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman on Free Software: Freedom is Worth the Inconvenience - YouTube
<Seniorita> »https://www.singularityweblog.com/richard-stallman-singularity-free-software/ Dr. Richard Stallman is an inductee of the internet hall of fame as well as the...«
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> yang: ti pa vseen se vedno navijas za nonfree
<yang> Stallman je ful pameten tip, tut o drugih stvareh pravilno razmislja
<idioterna> ja, ti pa nisi
<CrazyLemon> buhdej e1e ..so bili pri bigbangu prijazni in ti zrihtali slušalke?
<e1e> CrazyLemon nism prišla do bigbanga... je bil predaleč/oz sm šla prepozno, da bi prišla do tja...
<msev-> How to build a smart RasPi Bot with Cloud Vision and Speech API - Google I/O 2016
<msev-> api prodajajo
<msev-> 2,5usd na 1000 requestov
<msev-> I cry
<msev-> :D
<Matthai> msev-, ocena mojega sodelavca je, da bi za razvoj spodobnega slovenskega speech recognitiona porabili 0.5 mio EUR
<msev-> :D
<Gandalfar> to je slisat ok
<msev-> sj speech je zastonj
<msev-> zaenkrat
<Gandalfar> dejte se na kaksen razpis z lugosom prijavit :)
<Matthai> Gandalfar, Danci so se odločili, da bodo naredili opensource verzijo za svoj jezik
<Matthai> in jih je toliko prišlo
<Matthai> prej so imeli eno firmo, ki je popolnoma obvladovala trg
<Matthai> msev-, kaj je zastonj?
<msev-> google cloud speech api
<msev-> je zaenkrat limited preview
<msev-> zastonj
<Matthai> hja, ni pa libre :-)
<Matthai> pa ne vem, če hočeš vse v cloud pošiljat
<Matthai> (bolnice)
<Matthai> pa bit odvisen od net povezave
<msev-> jp
<Gandalfar> Matthai, jzt verjamem da se boste lotil :
<Gandalfar> :)
<Matthai> ne vem če... mislim, pred 10 leti je min za znanost zmetalo ful denarja vv to
<Matthai> in ni bilo rezultatov
<Matthai> n so zdaj nenaklonjeni temu
<Matthai> pa so tudi pozabili, da je vmes bil velik napredek
<Matthai> pa problemi so, ker so zadeve ala Govorec postale proprietary
<Matthai> ker niso znali razmerij urediti
<Matthai> tako, da je cel mess to :-)
<CrazyLemon> če bodo danci opensourceal bomo pa mi forkal!
<Matthai> saj so, ampak njihov jezim ima druge značilnosti
<msev-> ja zj k je folk navajen na googlovo natančnost v prepoznavanju angleščine pomoje nebojo šli na slabše (offline zadeve)
<msev-> k pač oni majo tok podatkov pa tok mašin da so lah razvil tok dobr model
<msev-> noben nima tok tega :D
<Matthai> software obstaja, problem je, da ne obstaja dober jezikovni model
<CrazyLemon> msev- NSA ima več
<Gandalfar> Matthai, jzt mam tega guleeka
<Gandalfar> oz. neki podobnega
<Matthai> načeloma mora biti natančnost nad 90%
 * CrazyLemon prebral luleeka
 * CrazyLemon needs a break
<Matthai> Danci in Å panci so nekje na 92%
<Matthai> Gandalfar, kako se obnese?
<Matthai> zdaj sem videl, da ima samo 2 USB porta
<Matthai> foter bi rabil 3 (miš, tipkovnica, usb disk)
<Gandalfar> Matthai, dost dobr
<Gandalfar> Matthai, windose 8 sem gor dobil
<Matthai> linux teče gor?
<Gandalfar> Matthai, mami sem gor postavil banko pa gmail v firefoxu
<Gandalfar> Matthai, pa je zlo decent performance
<msev-> kaj to
<Gandalfar> Matthai, jzt sem kar windowse 8 gor pustil, tiste s katerimi je prisel
<msev-> ker hardware
<Matthai> http://eud.dx.com/product/guleek-i8s-quad-core-win10-android-dual-system-super-pc-w-2gb-ram-32gb-rom-hdmi-eu-plug-gold-844418762
<Matthai> tole
<idioterna> yang mi zdej prav da se ne spoznam na barve
<Seniorita> GULEEK i8S Quad Core WIN10/ Android Dual System Super PC w/ 2GB RAM, 32GB ROM, HDMI, EU Plug - Gold - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Seniorita> »Only $95.41, buy GULEEK i8S Quad Core WIN10/ Android Dual System Super PC w/ 2GB RAM, 32GB ROM, HDMI, EU Plug - Gold from DealExtreme with free shipping now.«
<idioterna> k sm povedu da je jupol ena najboljsih
<CrazyLemon> zihr si colorblind
<Matthai> Gandalfar, baje so bili problemi z driverji za winse
<idioterna> on prov ne more verjet da bi kdo v sloveniji loh kej kvalitetnga izdelal
<Gandalfar> Matthai, pac zadeva je taka
<Gandalfar> Matthai, da jzt si tiestega ne upam na windows 10 upgradat
<Gandalfar> Matthai, ker je ena taka mala igralna konzola, in ce gre karkoli narobe si dost fucked
<Matthai> ja, jaz sem bral tam en feedback, da se je slabo končalo
<Gandalfar> Matthai, tud ne mores na drug racunalnik dat itd.
<Gandalfar> Matthai, pac bi blo za probat dat en live linux na en usb kljuc pa sprobat
<Matthai> ne moreš dat kaj?
<Gandalfar> ja ker ga ne mores odpret
<Gandalfar> da bi si image naredil ali pa kaj
<Matthai> aja,  ja... kaj pa live usb + dd?
<Matthai> Gandalfar, a lahko probaš ubuntu liveUSB pognat gor, če vse dela?
<Gandalfar> mogoce, jaz sem imel druge plane tako da niti nisem gledal
<Gandalfar> hmm
<Gandalfar> ne vem ce mam kaksen usb kljuc kle
<Gandalfar> a mas kakse konkreten liveUSB image
<Gandalfar> k ga hoces, da sprobam
<Matthai> ja, ta zadnji ubuntu
<Matthai> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Seniorita> Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu is an open source software platform that runs everywhere from the smartphone, the tablet and the PC to the server and the cloud.«
<Gandalfar> cak nekak moram se image narest ane
<Gandalfar> Matthai, pa tole gledam je instalacija?
<Matthai> ja, iso je, a ni?
<Gandalfar> ja, ni livecd?
<Gandalfar> mislm
<Gandalfar> hm joj, se bom s tem cez par dni ukvarajl
<Gandalfar> prevec hoces da mislim :)
<Matthai> a imaš windowse? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Seniorita> How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu is an open source software platform that runs everywhere from the smartphone, the tablet and the PC to the server and the cloud.«
<msev-> obstaja nek patchan ubuntu posebi za tele procesorje
<msev-> k mislm da v normalnem neki ne dela
<msev-> sam pozabu že ker stvar ne dela
<msev-> sem bral na mini pc g+ skupini
<msev-> k je velik mini pc-jev s tempu procesorjam
<Gandalfar> Matthai, os x
<Matthai> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Seniorita> Create a USB stick on OS X | Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu is an open source software platform that runs everywhere from the smartphone, the tablet and the PC to the server and the cloud.«
<Matthai> seems quite easy
<Gandalfar> o super, to sem rabil
<Gandalfar> Matthai, ene 3 tedne bo mrbit trajal, da pridem do tistega racunalnika
<CrazyLemon> !g etcher
<Seniorita> Etcher by resin.io http://www.etcher.io/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> pa node.js! you like nodejs dont you? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<Matthai> Gandalfar, http://www.guleektech.com/exzzx_view.asp?id=13
<Seniorita> i8II Windows 10 firmware and driver_ShenZhen Super Rising Technology Co.Ltd.Super Rising Technology��HongKong��Co.Ltd.
<Seniorita> »i8II Windows 10 firmware and driver_ShenZhen Super Rising Technology Co.Ltd.Super Rising Technology��HongKong��Co.Ltd.«
<Matthai> tukaj so kao driverji
<Gandalfar> evo nasu
<Gandalfar> http://eud.dx.com/product/guleek-i8-quad-core-windows-8-1-with-bing-smart-mini-pc-w-2gb-32gb-hdmi-eu-plug-844413948
<Seniorita> GULEEK i8 Quad-Core Windows 8.1 with Bing Smart Mini PC w/ 2GB / 32GB / HDMI / EU Plug - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Gandalfar> tega imam
<Seniorita> »Only $100.61, buy GULEEK i8 Quad-Core Windows 8.1 with Bing Smart Mini PC w/ 2GB / 32GB / HDMI / EU Plug from DealExtreme with free shipping now.«
<Matthai> hmm, meni se zdi, da bi bilo malo bolj varno tole kupit za linux poganjat: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Single-Board-Computer-Mini-Desktop-Z3735f-Mini-PC-X30-N2930-N2930-1-83GHZ-Support/32444788695.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.Y2qzhm&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_4_10037_10017_10021_507_10033_10022_10032_10009_10020_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_9&btsid=287eafc0-66c7-4a47-9dde-2eaec80a2bcd
<Seniorita> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
<Matthai> kaj praviš?
<Gandalfar> Matthai, ne vem v resnic
<Gandalfar> Matthai, carko bi znal met kaksno mnenje
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je intel graphics bo v redu
<Gandalfar> http://factoryidle.com/ a kdo to igra?
<Seniorita> Factory idle
<CrazyLemon> nope
<yang> Matthai: ce isces nettop je tudi utilite PRO v redu izbira
<yang> pa po defaultu pride z ubuntu
<yang> oz. karkoli novejsega od compulat FITLET recimo
<CrazyLemon> he just rage quit on you
<CrazyLemon> on that note.. ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-20
<upd> !t en sl Milestones
<upd> !translate en sl Milestones
<upd> .t en sl Milestones
<upd> .prevedi en sl Milestones
<upd> !prevedi en sl Milestones
<upd> .help
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobbie_> :| http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/seznam
<idioterna> 404?
<idioterna> kaj bi ze mogl bit tam?
<zdobersek> ... seznam krizank
<msev-> A krizanke rd resujes
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> zocky je linku enkrat
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Rhythmbox Alternative Toolbar Plugin 0.17.1 Released With Options To Use Dark Theme And Vertical Categories  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/o5nbWqd0mgY/rhythmbox-alternative-toolbar-plugin.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/RevijaMonitor/photos/a.346414300651.339376.112787180651/10156934153970652/?type=3
<Seniorita> Monitor - Na ljubljanskem gradu pravkar poteka tiskovna... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Na ljubljanskem gradu pravkar poteka tiskovna konferenca, kjer se predstavlja nov (virtualni) mobilni operater, ki bo uporabljal infrastrukturo Telekoma....«
<CrazyLemon> me²
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zocky> ah, krizanke so mi crknile, baje
<zocky> bom zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> http://ellentube.com/videos/0-u3mktrdh/  kako je ta tip tko bogat is beyond me
<Seniorita> Kanye Keeps It Real -- Extended! | ellentube.com
<Seniorita> »The one and only Kanye West had a lot to say during his sit-down with Ellen. Check out this extended clip featuring what you didn't see in the show! «
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: An article you don’t need to read unless you care about knowing why you don’t have stuff to read  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Kf1Lra9yqv8/a-week-is-a-long-time-in-free-software
<zocky> zdobbie, zdaj spet dela, hvala za bagriport
<zdobbie> zocky: super, hvala!
<zocky> je bla pa zabavna, problem je bil, da smo ravnokar prešaltali ta server na systemd, in mu ni bilo všeč kako je pisalo #!/bin/sh na začetku fajla v etc/init.d
<zocky> sem eno uro guglal, na koncu pa zbrisal en presledek
<CrazyLemon> presledek pred # ?
<zocky> ja
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: giro je live
<zdobbie> msev-: ^
<CrazyLemon> a že
<zdobbie> od enih
<zdobbie> matajur so ze fertik
<msev-> grem gledat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Ru64P9N2S_M/VsyqB1Fw5gI/AAAAAAAACmU/dYegY5HFn58/s1600/image01.png
<CrazyLemon> fckers..razvijajo na nexus 5ki updejtal jo pa ne bodo..fckers
<zdobbie> pol slovencev
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kko ne bodo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why so early?!
<idioterna> sej bo nov android za 5ko
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne bo
<idioterna> kako ce so buildi na devel portalu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna link me one more time
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.ibtimes.com/google-nexus-5-receive-android-n-developer-preview-download-links-available-nexus-5x-2333787
<Seniorita> Google Nexus 5 To Receive Android N; Developer Preview Download Links Available For Nexus 5X, 6P, 6, 9, and Pixel C
<Seniorita> »It has been found that Google may release Android N Preview Developer for Google Nexus 5 in the near future.«
<zdobbie> MAY
<zdobbie> https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2119.txt
<idioterna> no, july.
<CrazyLemon> ibtimes..bleg site
<CrazyLemon> https://android.googlesource.com/device/lge/hammerhead/+/android-n-preview-2
<Seniorita> android-n-preview-2 - device/lge/hammerhead - Git at Google
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je sam tag..nič več
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ammm..kje je tebi giro live?
<idioterna> see?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na tv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie eurosport?
<CrazyLemon> aja..piše 11.etapa modena - asolo ..dejansko je pa 12.etapa
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://android.googlesource.com/device/lge/mako/+/android-m-preview-2
<Seniorita> android-m-preview-2 - device/lge/mako - Git at Google
<CrazyLemon> mako je codename za nexus 4
<CrazyLemon> fyi..nexus 4 ni prejel marshmallowa :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da tist tag ne pomeni čisto nič
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne vem, v kterem dnevu ti zvis, ampak dans je 13. etapa
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no..na tvinu piše 11.etapa
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej js mam nexus 5x, js tebe probam potolazit!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.tvin.si/tv-spored/mozen-ogled/kanal/EUROSPORT
<Seniorita> TV Spored - TViN
<Seniorita> »Spoznajte TViN, spletno televizijo, ki jo lahko spremljate tudi na mobilnih napravah. Izbrane TV-programe in vsebine lahko sedaj spremljate poleg televizije tudi na računalniku, tablici ali mobitelu - vedno in povsod.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna potolažit? nič me ne tolažiš če vem da ne bo dobu updejta :)
<idioterna> hey, free false hopes
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: jst ti loh build spinnam za hammerhead
<zdobbie> k bi ga jst tud rabu
<zdobbie> but costs
<idioterna> sej bos dal paypl
<idioterna> pa pol respinal vsak monthly sec update
<zdobbie> bitcoins maybe
<zdobbie> mohohohohohohoric
<idioterna> discontinuity?
<zdobbie> ad perpetuum
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj ga bo folk tko al tko zbuildal ko from AOSP za 7.0
<CrazyLemon> -ko
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but I can do it for bitcoins
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well do it then
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: for bitcoins
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i read you the first time
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: bitcoins
<zdobbie> tole je kul https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly7uj0JwgKg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<Seniorita> Flume - Never Be Like You feat. Kai - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Flume - Never Be Like You feat. Kai Pre-order the Skin album at http://flu.me Watch the "Never Be Like You" film clip: http://smarturl.it/FlumeVEVO Follow Fl...«
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24.4°C @20.05.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% vzhodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:30:09, Kulminacija: 11:03:03, Sončni zahod: 18:35:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 05min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hot outside
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj je bilo pol s tvojo račno?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: voda je baje not prsla
<zdobbie> sem dal spucat, zej poje k slavcek
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie voda? a si Å¡el plavat s kolesom?
<zdobbie> ne vem :> po dezju se ziher nisem vozu
<CrazyLemon> weird
<CrazyLemon> nekdo te hotu sabotirat
<zdobbie> lolziez
<zdobbie> denifl je mel dve minuti prednosti, zdej jih je pa kr pocaku
<CrazyLemon> lulat je hotu
<CrazyLemon> pol pa so oni nesramni kr mimo Å¡li
<zdobbie> joke's on them
<zdobbie> veter je takrat potegnu
<msev-> Sploh nism vidu kdaj so denifla prehitel
<msev-> A vmes k so unga od astane intervjuval
<CrazyLemon> ne..prej
<zdobbie> u u!
<zdobbie> uuuu!
<zdobbie> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t668468/p5158015#p5158015
<Seniorita> Begunska kriza v Sloveniji 2016 @ Slo-Tech
<zdobbie> we have AN INFILTRATOR
<zdobbie> idioterna: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/20/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/20/#ubuntu-si.txt
<CrazyLemon> nekdo pa je mogu dosti guglat/brat :D
<zdobbie> prav skopiru je nekdo iz logov
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ampak glej datum!
<CrazyLemon> hranu je to pol leta! in zdaj je pršu njegov čas!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobbie> vsaj yang je famous zdej
<CrazyLemon> yang je že bil famous
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie colle dell'agnello looks awesome!!
<CrazyLemon> uu komaj čakam!
<msev-> Hollyshizzle
<zdobbie> what did Holly do
<msev-> A sploh bojo kolesarl tm
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<zdobbie> ce pa loh tale keko z Mitsubishijem gor pride, bojo pa najbrz se oni s specialkami
<msev-> Sam verige gor pa gasa
<msev-> Haha
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 6.km  V od KRANJSKE GORE @20/05/2016 15:15:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.49+N,+13.87+E
<zdobbie> nekoga je vsipal na Giru
<idioterna> zdobbie: eh
<idioterna> zdobbie: sej enaka stalisca tle zagovarjam
<idioterna> nazis like to nazi
<Gandalfar> zdobbie, s PNG-ji se ne krega
<idioterna> Gandalfar: sej naziji niso pngji
<idioterna> k jih Mavrik podpira
<zdobbie> portable network graphics?
<zdobbie> idioterna: ce te je sel clovek googlat
<zdobbie> like a Stasi
<idioterna> zdobbie: so?
<zdobbie> fans for life
<idioterna> nazis gonna nazi
<zdobbie> ne zdi se mi zdravo
<idioterna> ja sej nism reku da so zdravi
<idioterna> pac prpravleni so zrtvovat druge ljudi za svoje udobje
<idioterna> nc novga.
<idioterna> ko bo kdo njih zrtvoval za svoje udobje bojo pa jamral
<idioterna> da se jim godi krivica
<idioterna> the usual.
<idioterna> mal premal pozorno berejo svoje svete tekste
<idioterna> bratec je dobil vive
<idioterna> glede na to da se po ircu tipka se ocitno se ni v steno zaletu :)
<msev-> S kermu postam je pa yang zaslovel :)
<idioterna> pa sej on karkol rece je vedno slavno
<idioterna> "nemske barve manj smrdijo" recimo
<CrazyLemon> torej..črna,rdeča pa rumena ?
<msev-> Vrjetn zato se irca ker je vive tok tezk za nastavt haha
<msev-> A bo bobo zgubu
<zdobbie> cist mozno
<zdobbie> bobo iz dzungle
<upd> .abodež
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> pyhcarm or komodo za python?
<Gandalfar> pycharm
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 17.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 17.7°C
<CrazyLemon> u madona
<idioterna> kr gorko
<pitastrudl> ok
<idioterna> noro, paypal mi zato ni dovolu ibanov dodat k sm mel presledke
<idioterna> zdej k jih nimam pa dela
<pitastrudl> lets try it
<pitastrudl> idioterna bad coding i guess? al kaj je fora
<pitastrudl> sej res ni tezko presledke odstranit ali pač
<idioterna> duno
<idioterna> sm mislu da slovenskih bank ne pusti
<idioterna> pa mi tut svicarske ni hotu
<idioterna> pol sm pa mal probavu in zdej mi je tut slovenske normalno dodal
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<idioterna> no, mal bo trajal da vidm promet i guess
<idioterna> do kdaj je dons sepa promet?
<speed-> ni ze konec?
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> zgleda da je ja
<speed-> nasi bankirji ze pijejo!
<idioterna> mi je rekl da bo 23ga
<metalcamp> idioterna, afaik do 15.30, v nekaterih primerih do 15.00
<idioterna> mhm
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWV6sZA7xrI
<Seniorita> Eminem "The Monster" ft. Rihanna (Sung in Family Guy Voices) - YouTube
<speed-> lol kaki pacient :D
<Seniorita> »Subscribe: http://bit.ly/1dxVx1s My Twitter: http://bit.ly/1jB89aT Timber: http://bit.ly/timberfamguy -------------------------------------------------------...«
<msev-> evo yang men gqrx dela
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako je z spreminjanem .cssja za ubuntu teme?
<CrazyLemon> a je to cached nekje in moraš logout narest da se spremembe uveljavijo
<CrazyLemon> ali je to on the fly varianta?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/bikepooling.jpg
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kje je pa plac za gospo?
<idioterna> na mojih plecih.
<idioterna> sam tle lih fotografira
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/se-trinajsti-ponudnik-mobilne-telefonije-druzinsko-podjetje-mega-m/393547
<Seniorita> Še trinajsti ponudnik mobilne telefonije: družinsko podjetje Mega M :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Dvanajstim ponudnikom mobilne telefonije v Sloveniji se bo v ponedeljek pridružilla še velenjska družba Mega M, majhno družinsko podjetje, ustanovljeno leta 2002.«
<CrazyLemon> msev- http://www.pravapeticija.com/za_monost_legalnega_letenja_z_modeli_v_republiki_sloveniji
<Seniorita> Za možnost legalnega letenja z MODELI v Republiki Sloveniji - Pravapeticija.com
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWW5mQadZAY
<Seniorita> Ara: What’s next - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Project Ara is a new modular computing platform, allowing devices to be customized for style and function. Choose your high-res camera, add a louder speaker,...«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/madeleinedoux/status/733466363054809088
<Seniorita> madeleine auf Twitter: "oh my god i can't stop laughing my coworker just played the VR zombie game and lost her goddamn mind https://t.co/XCxf03bTcL"
<CrazyLemon> BEST VR EXPERIENCE EVER!
<CrazyLemon> .yt greg laswell dodged a bullet
<jabuk> Dodged A Bullet (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPiFIejACyg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/20/the-tsa-is-failing-spectacularly-at-cybersecurity/
<Seniorita> The TSA is failing spectacularly at cybersecurity
<Seniorita> »Homeland Security has found that the TSA can’t even get the basics of cybersecurity right.«
<yang> msev-: query
<yang> Na drugem kanalu je bilo govora o "slabih" USB chargerjih. Nekateri od njih so celo tudi skodljivi zdravju. Tukaj je spisek testiranih polnilcev http://lygte-info.dk/info/ChargerIndex%20UK.html   Toliko v vednost, ce ima se kdo kaksnega od teh poceni kitajskih polnilcev
<Seniorita> Index of all tested and reviewed USB power supplies/chargers
<CrazyLemon> kako so skodljivi zdravju? jih ne smes kadit?
<yang> Nevarnost teh polnilcev, je da so nekateri šlampasto narejeni in lahko povzročijo požar ali električni šok.
<yang> CrazyLemon: kot je razvidno iz tabele nekateri "sevajo" preko dovoljene mere, pa ce pride do stika te posledicno lahko ubije
<yang> tam v tabeli je vidna notranjost teh polnilcev, kaksni so slabse narejeni kot ce bi jih prvosolcek delal
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 1.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @21/05/2016 01:17:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.04+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-21
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 6.km  S od LITIJE @21/05/2016 03:30:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+14.82+E
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/dejanu-ornigu-zaradi-vdora-v-policijski-komunikacijski-sistem-tetra-pogojna-kazen-417840
<Seniorita> Dejanu Ornigu zaradi vdora v policijski komunikacijski sistem Tetra pogojna kazen - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ljubljansko okrajno sodišče je Dejana Orniga, ki je z vdorom v policijski komunikacijski sistem Tetra opozoril na njegove pomanjkljivosti, obsodilo na leto in tri mesece pogojne kazni. Kazen ni pravnomočna.«
<Matthai> Tule je original zgodba: https://podcrto.si/odkritelju-ranljivosti-sistema-tetra-leto-in-tri-mesece-pogojne-zaporne-kazni/
<speed-> lol
<speed-> tam pise da se je izdajal za policista :D
<speed-> jaz poznam enega z ms
<speed-> ki je dejansko ustavlal turiste na pocivaliscu na avtocesti pa jih kasiral
<speed-> :)
<speed-> kaksne kazni je dobil pa nevem, samo se vedno se prosto sprehaja okoli :D
<skyx> dan :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/firstlookmedia/sidtoday/
<Seniorita> GitHub - firstlookmedia/sidtoday: Snowden Archive: The SIDtoday Files
<Seniorita> »sidtoday - Snowden Archive: The SIDtoday Files«
<skyx> https://medium.com/product-hunt/google-i-o-2016-in-gifs-8a79630fa93#.qx6j59c7d
<Seniorita> Google I/O 2016 (in GIFs) — Product Hunt — Medium
<Seniorita> »Google CEO Sundar Pichai kicked off I/O 2016 with a bang 💥 announcing that this year’s developer conference is being li…«
<dz0ny_> lol tud http ne znajo napisat
<skyx> o cem to?
<skyx> dz0ny_: s cim se kej ubadas zadne case? :P
<dz0ny_> un pod crto
<dz0ny_> skyx: python threads
<dz0ny_> toxicstuff
<skyx> :D
<dz0ny_> tole sm mislu https://podcrto.si/app/uploads/2016/05/Untitled-960x515.png
<skyx> ojej :)
<dz0ny_> pa to je sodni spis
<skyx> lepo pove nase stanje :)
<skyx> dz0ny_:  a gres kej na wwwp pogledat?
<dz0ny_> misliš njihovo
<dz0ny_> :)
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a ti si tut ze emigriral
<dz0ny_> ne hočem sam rečt da tožilcev pač ne volimo :)
<dz0ny_> tko da ne mormo vplivat kaki so
<dz0ny_> well if you ahve money you can
<idioterna> aja tko
<idioterna> legit ja
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/hot-may-saturday
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.9°C @21.05.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% zahodnik 5.9 m/s (21.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:12, Kulminacija: 11:03:08, Sončni zahod: 18:37:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ci0pDcdWYAAD5Ko.jpg:large
<Gandalfar> jutro CrazyLemon
<Gandalfar> nic piknika? :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar piknik?
<Gandalfar> wwwp
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar naah
<CrazyLemon> to je bl za dz0ny_ja
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, pa tolk dobr ti gre delanje websitov :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar you are not funny :p
<Gandalfar> kaj, sej sem zadnjic dal konstruktivne komentarje na tvoj site :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar in sem jih upošteval!
<Gandalfar> no vidis!
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar kaj pa ti čakaš?
<Gandalfar> neki moram se za sluzbo dokoncat
<Gandalfar> pol pa grem
<CrazyLemon> no js pa na kosilo pa na kolo.. pozdravi vse na pikniku! :))
<Gandalfar> bom!
<yang> Oleee Oleee, Olimpija je Å ampioooon
<yang> spet tekma
<zocky> ja ja, slepa kura pa to :)
<zocky> zdobbie, si že mogoče sprobal današnjo?
<zdobbie> zocky: ja
<zocky> je blo za kaj?
<zocky> malo so se mi testerji razbežali zadnje cajte, in pol nimam pojma, če je sploh prelahko/pretežko/nerešljivo
<zdobbie> ja, grska pijaca pa psenica sta bli konkretni
<zocky> jutri bojo še ful bolj zajebane grške finte :)
<zdobbie> zocky: to preverjanje in pa prikaz besede je ful tempting :>
<zdobbie> dostkrat se pregresim
<zocky> sem razmišljal, da bi bil kak counter
<zdobbie> pa to preverjanje vcasih zlorabim z ugibanjem ...
<zocky> da te je pol malo sram pred samim sabo ko maš 430 preverjanj :)
<zdobbie> pospammam samoglasnike in preverim, da pridem naprej
<zozocky>  bi pa brez tega verjetno vsaj od začetka marskido težko daleč prišel
<zozocky> malo že rabiš, da sploh pokapiraš kako gre, ker niso glih običajne križanke to za slovenijo
<zozocky> pa še potem valjda ne moreš vedet vsake neumnosti
<yang> zozocky: objavljas te tezje krizanke v kaksnih tiskanih medijih ?
<Matthai> hoj, jaz sem skušal nadgraditi na 16.04, pa mi je vmes kišta zamrznila in sem jo moral resetirati
<yang> uf
<yang> smola
<Matthai> kako nadljujem nadgradnjo? do-release-upgrade pravi, da ni nič za nadgraditi
<Matthai> ja, fucking screensaver mi je ptegnil kišto za sabo
<Matthai> in to se mi je že na eni drugi kišti zgodilo
<yang> jaz ponavadi kar z "aptitude safe-upgrade, aptitude dist-upgrade" nadgrajujem
<yang> se mi zdi da vse dependancyje dobro razresi
<yang> tista skripta je itak niz ukazov za apt-get oz. aptitude
<Matthai> hja, zdaj mi javlja "libglapi-mesa-lts-wily : Conflicts: libglapi-mesa"
<yang> probaj se morda z aptitude -f install
<yang> jaz ponavadi rebootam, ko aptitude pove, da ni nic vec za nadgraditi
<yang> in potem tudi vse ok deluje
<Matthai> zdaj sem rekel aptitude dist-upgrade
<yang> aptitude update
<Matthai> p amije ponudil neko rešitev, pa sem rekel yes
<yang> aptitude dist-upgrade
<Matthai> pa da vidimo
<yang> aptitude full-upgrade
<yang> pa aptitude -f install
<yang> lahko tud probas
<Matthai> ok
<Matthai> tnx
<yang> ce ni vec napak, enostavno rebootas
<yang> aptitude safe-upgrade je samo za takrat, ko si ze nadgradil, se pravi to uporabljas po nadgradnjah
<yang> bom se jaz probal en 14.04 LTS nadgradit na 16.04 LTS zdajle
<yang> Matthai: preveri tudi ce je vse v /etc/apt/sources.list spremenjeno za novo izdajo ubuntuja...POMEMBNO
<yang> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak | Windows 10 Installation Party 31.6. 19:00
<yang> Matthai: http://paste.debian.net/691098/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<yang> meni recimo javi tole ko pozenem update http://paste.debian.net/691100/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<zozocky> yang: zaenkrat ne, bo pa kmalu ena izšla v trdoživu (biološki reviji)
<zozocky> če pa poznaš koga, ki bi plačal, pa kar povej :)
<yang> http://filebin.ca/2hvnAqOnDNvn/Olimpijaaaaaaaaa.ogg
<yang> zozocky: Poslji na urednistva krizank
<zozocky> yang, ja, to je nekak plan, ampak se še nisem lotil, mam že itak preveč vsega
<zozocky> je pa res, da jih je zdaj že dovolj za dober showcase
<yang> sparaj izdelane krizanke za rezervo in jih posljes ko dobis kaj placano
<zozocky> nimam pa pojma kolko kaj plačujejo
<yang> za obicajne revije in casopise so verjetno pretezke, za krizarsko revijo pa ravno prav
<zozocky> ja, za tisto za trdoživ sem se moral prav potrudit, da je rešljiva za povprečnega bralca
<yang> jaz sem enkrat sestavil krizanko v osnovni soli hehe
<yang> ko smo izdali solski casopis
<zozocky> se ne spomnim, če smo imeli v srednješolskem kake križanke
<yang> razred je dobil nalogo da vsaka skupina sestavi po en tak casopis, revijo z 10 stranmi
<zozocky> smo pa imeli horoskop: vodnar - v torek ti bo padel cigl na glavo.
<yang> pa ponavadi sem bil edini od fantov, ki je reseval PIL revijo in posiljal odgovore na urednistvo in dvakrat so me izzrebali in sem dobil majico
<zozocky> ko sem jaz hodil v Å¡olo, je Å¡e bil pionirski list :)
<zozocky> a veselo Å¡olo Å¡e imajo?
<yang> :) ne vem, mi smo imeli veselo solo, samo se ne spomnim kaj je bilo ze to
<yang> neko tekmovanje iz znanja
<zozocky> kao tekmovanje v splošnem znanju
<yang> ja ja, to je bilo super
<zozocky> sem bil dvakrat na republiškem
<yang> to je bilo v sklopu PIL revije tudi
<zozocky> te neumnosti se mi je dalo brat, v šoli pa ne poslušat :)
<yang> PIL je bil nekako skoraj obvezna revija za ucence, mislim da nas je bilo dosti narocenih
<zozocky> ja, pri nas tudi skoraj vsi
<yang> pa imeli smo tudi bralno znacko itd.
<zozocky> prvo ciciban, potem kurirček, potem pionirski list
<yang> kdo vec prebere
<zozocky> to majo Å¡e zdaj
<zozocky> pa vegovo priznanje tudi
<zozocky> samo da se mu zdaj v prvem razredu reče "matematični kenguru"
<yang> 5 prijateljev so bile knjige za mlade, ki so bile takrat popularne
<yang> to je cel razred bral
<zozocky> kar se je Å¡e mojemu mulotu pri Å¡estih letih zdelo butasto
<yang> 5 prijateljev bi verjetno lahko se danes otroci brali
<yang> tam nekje za 10-12 let
<yang> pa skriti dnevnik jadrana krta :)
<yang> sue townsend
<zozocky> ma zdaj berejo heri poterje
<zozocky> pa vampire pa tako
<yang> hja nevem, to je prevec fantazijsko, 5 prijateljev so bile zgodbe mladih v dost realnih okoliscinah
<yang> enkrat so se odppraqvili na dopuste, v drugi knjigi so nekaj supnega poceli itd.
<zozocky> to so ciklične mode, čez 10 let bojo te fantazije spet čisto aut
<yang> bi moral imeti se kje te knjige
<yang> vsako obdobje ima neke svoje knjige
<yang> ce se nisi bral, probaj s 5 prijatelji ce imas otroke, morda jim bo vsec...
<yang> meni je blo vsec, prakticno vsem
<zozocky> moj mulo zdaj požira kapitana gatnika
<zozocky> kar je šele ena huda tumarija, če si odrasel, ampak malemu pa njegovim prijatlom očitno stimulira možgane
<yang> :;)
<yang> meni je stari oce svetoval slovenske klasike
<yang> vendar so mi bili prevec suhoparni ko sem bil se v osnovni soli
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno mi nekaj poka pri desni pedali/gonilki!! zdobbie help!
<CrazyLemon> a lahko cleatsi pokajo?
<CrazyLemon> čevlji?
<CrazyLemon> poka na 90° in 180°
<zdobbie> ce riverdanceas
<CrazyLemon> na servis sm ga peljal ker sm mislu da je gonilni ležaj..pa ga je spucal pa pregledal pa pravi da je v redu..ampak kaj za vraga pol poka!?
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakkety Yak
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ti mogoče pedalo ob kaj zadeva?
<pitastrudl> mogoče ob tačko al pa kej
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tačko je reku...TAČKO!
<pitastrudl> kua pa
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> n00b..bejž se učit1
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon:  mogoc ob chain catcher?
<yang> evo z upd sva danes HAARP-ala http://imgur.com/FsgM3Ut
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> to je vremenski radar, ni za ionosfero
<yang> ja
<yang> 1000 impulzov na minuto poslje
<idioterna> ja, v luft.
<idioterna> mislm, mors gor splezat da te obseva
<yang> verjetno je bil danes izklopljen
<idioterna> jsm pa tkole: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHco9GKt7_A
<Seniorita> Javor - YouTube
<yang> baje, da "uradno" je za posiljanje vremenske slike na internetu
<yang> oz za belezenje vremenskih podatkov
<yang> eden je tukaj na pasji ravni, drugi pa je na lisci
<yang> pejt enkrat
<idioterna> "uradno" ja
<yang> to pogledat
<idioterna> uresnic je pa mind control device, zato da ti kupujes bencin
<idioterna> financira ga pa savdska arabija
<yang> z dirkalnim kolesom sice rne mores na vrh, ampak lahko gres kle preko v poljansko dolino pa cez skofjo loko nazaj, bilo je polno kolesarjev
<idioterna> sej js nimam dirkalnega kolesa
<idioterna> tko da loh grem na vrh
<yang> ja
<yang> ce mas te gume za makadam
<yang> lahko gres
<yang> je pot
<yang> do gor
<yang> tut z avtom se da
<idioterna> upam da nista z avtom rinla gor
<yang> drugace pa prides po asfaltu
<yang> potem pa imas se 10-15 minut pes po makadamu do vrha
<idioterna> vem, sm bil ze ene 10x gor
<idioterna> cez zazarja pa sentjost pa skoz polhov gradec pa
<idioterna> iz vseh smeri prakticno
<yang> aha
<yang> no pol itak pozns
<yang> jst se nisem bil nikol na teh koncih
<CrazyLemon> yang upd ali msev- ?
<yang> upd:
<yang> msev- je zgleda mel druge opravke
<CrazyLemon> prasec
<yang> upd: je iz tistih krajev doma, domacin
<CrazyLemon> mene sam preseneča kako je ostal buden ob tej uri :D
<yang> zakaj
<idioterna> k ma 9-5 job
<yang> hm
<idioterna> pride ob 21h, spat gre pa ob 5h zjutri
<yang> 21h-05h je delal ?
<CrazyLemon> neki takega ja :D
<idioterna> ja sej vedno tko dela
<idioterna> sej je edini k se pogovarjam z njim
<idioterna> ker js tut tko probam delat
<idioterna> k je mir takrat
<CrazyLemon> yang se očitno sploh ni pogovarjal z njim :D
<idioterna> sam zdej morm jit palacinke zrihtat
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> js bi z nutello..dve mogoče tri
<yang> ja zgleda da je do 12h uspel vstati potem :)
<yang> evo kle je se par pacientov zdej se vracajo domov s tekme
<yang> http://jp.si/Radar/
<yang> vsec so mi bile te naprave za merjenje vremena
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 9.km  Z od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @21/05/2016 19:18:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.45+E
<e1e> hej
<CrazyLemon> hejho
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zmatrano pa lačno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? danes so bile spet dirke! :)
<e1e> aha
<e1e> ok, še vedno se mučim s knjigo/scribusom
<CrazyLemon> to me pa sploh ne preseneča :D
<e1e> ja, js sm sam eno dirko gledla, pa en fp oz.2 in 3 kvalifikacije
<CrazyLemon> sam :D
<e1e> ja, to je mal ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je FP? Fu** police? :D
<e1e> so bli že vikendi kjer sm do 9 dirk gledla :p
<e1e> fp - free practice ;)
<CrazyLemon> 9 dirk? men se zdi da potrebuješ pomoč :P
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/WebBreacher/status/733619976708444160
<Seniorita> Micah auf Twitter: "Want to mess with your network monitoring team today? Change you MAC to be 00:20:91:... That is NSA's OUI. Thx https://t.co/9XLCF5Bt8L"
<e1e> haha, to je neki normalnega... sej si nism js takega kolendarja zmislila, pa se vedno pritožujem zakaj more bit vse na enkrat, drugič pa sam ena ali 2 dirki...
<yang> jst upgrejdam 14.04 na 16.04
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHco9GKt7_A to je kr dobra opticna prevara 1h04m40s kako se kolo nazaj vrti :)
<Seniorita> Javor - YouTube
<e1e> mene še čaka na novo inštaliranje 16.04, sam se še nism odločla kdaj bi...
<yang> nadgradnja ali nova instalacija ?
<CrazyLemon> kr zdaj! ni več dirk!
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem napolnit želodec
<e1e> nova inštalacija...no mogoče bi pustila to za testiranje sam zmanjšlala in pol nanovo inštalirala, ker zdej mam vse v enem
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/maca-sup.jpg
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja seveda, sam prvo morm backup vseh stvari naredit, nebi rada Å¡e enkrat vse delala...
<yang> ja rade so na avtih
<yang> segreje se pleh
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/fully-loaded.jpg
<yang> ornk prkolca
<yang> uf upam da se upgrejd izvede do konca dans
<yang> k morm pol izklopit tist rac.
<yang> nekam pocas gre
<yang> preko sd kartice
<e1e> a tak dolg traja?
<yang> mislim da gre okol 2MB/s read
<yang> pa baje okol 1500 paketov
<yang> za nadgradit
<yang> Current status: 1646 updates [+1643], 14940 new [+14891].
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3JxIl05iKo
<Seniorita> Fully Loaded - YouTube
<e1e> aja, js sm nazadnje upgrade nardila iz 15.04 na 15.10, pa se mi ni zdel tak dolg, oz sm neki drugega takrat delala se mi zdi...
<yang> mislim, pr meni traja dolgo ker ta napravca nima trdega diska
<yang> idioterna: http://filebin.ca/2hvnAqOnDNvn/Olimpijaaaaaaaaa.ogg
<yang> huj k severnokorejski vojaki
<yang> http://filebin.ca/2hwdoltsqS98/potekmi.ogg
<yang> kt da bi stanval nasprot zavoda za retardirano mladino
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi pa js to gledu
<idioterna> sej nism fan tega
<Gandalfar> ceeer!
<e1e> hej!
<idioterna> dan
<idioterna> 38 giga na uro mi pozre moj domaci internet
<idioterna> zdej ze 9 ur tanka in je na 350 giga
<idioterna> kr uredu
<CrazyLemon> en mal alkoholik tale tvoj internet
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa toliko tanka?
<yang> idioterna: a mas optiko
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> koaksialc
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://dpaste.com/2ACN19Y
<Seniorita> dpaste: 2ACN19Y
<yang> idioterna: kako to, da se ne odlocte za optiko v ulci ?
<idioterna> sej so vsi za
<idioterna> sam zgradit noce nben
<zdobbie> sami dejte
<idioterna> telemach je razkopal ulco 3 leta nazaj
<zdobbie> municipal broadband
<idioterna> pa not dal koaksialc
<yang> a ne pride T-2 zgradit oz. GRATEL/GVO kdorkol pac gradi za njih ?
<idioterna> ja sej sm ze nastimu
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> med bajtami je zdej alkaten
<idioterna> trenutno si trije sharamo ta moj link
<idioterna> po "municipal" optiki
<idioterna> k smo jo ful dobr vlekl
<yang> pol mate FTTx do omarce, po ulci pa baker
<idioterna> omarca je kr dalec
<idioterna> naprej je pa koaksialc ja
<idioterna> sej bi loh mel 200/200
<Gandalfar> hehe, zabil sem 10/10 T2
<idioterna> sam telemach ne da
<Gandalfar> pa se zdej sprasujem ce bi mrbit rabu kej vec kupt
<idioterna> mislm fizicno bi se dal
<Gandalfar> such first world problems
<idioterna> uglavnm
<idioterna> sosed je prslonu sesalc na uno alkatenasto cev
<idioterna> jsm pa spuscu not prkljucno vrvico
<idioterna> pa je letel ene 2 metra na sekundo
<yang> pr nas mislim da je FTTB od omarce naprej pa mamo tut vsak svojo optiko
<yang> omarca je v kleti
<idioterna> ja no pol mas 100/100 loh
<idioterna> za trajno nisko ceno
<yang> ja nevem 50/50 je najvisji paket, ampak dal bi se verjetn tut za vec zment, sam ce placas
<idioterna> kok pa zaracunajo 50/50
<yang> tm okol 50 eur se mi zdi
<idioterna> no to ni svoh
<idioterna> men 45 ojro racunajo 120/10
<yang> to se neki provizijo vlece ta zenska ki je skrbnica omrezja v naselju
<idioterna> pa bi rajs mel 50/50
<Gandalfar> a telemach?
<idioterna> ja telemach mam
<idioterna> ne znajo mi ipv6 dat :\
<yang> probej preko tunnelbroker
<idioterna> to je brezveze
<idioterna> to si loh pol tut sam nardim na kermkol svojem serverju
<yang> ja
<yang> AMIS ima ze dolgo native ipv6
<yang> no zdej je simobil-telekoma austria-vodafone to
<idioterna> na siolu pa na t-2 sem mel ipv6
<idioterna> na telemachu mi pa niti tko na fuš ne morjo zrihtat
<yang> ful mano vec peeringov odkar se je amis s simobil zdruzil
<yang> boljsi network
<pitastrudl> upload je drag :/
<pitastrudl> fajn je ko mam 200/20, samo ko grem kaj uploudat pa cakas
<matjaz> .yt majmunu je dovoljna banana
<jabuk> Dubioza Kolektiv "Kažu" / Lyrics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZZJeMKJV3M
<matjaz> \o/đ
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> men je se bols un
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZOf47Iv2Zo
<Seniorita> Dubioza kolektiv "Volio BiH" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Dubioza kolektiv "Volio BiH", Apsurdistan, 2013. Download Apsurdistan for free: http://bit.ly/4psurd Download Volio BiH.mp3 for free: http://bit.ly/v0li0bih ...«
<matjaz> ta je epic
<matjaz> carji so
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> meni je najboljši ta zadnji
<matjaz> meni je drgač Prvi maj
<matjaz> al pa Brijuni
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu vsi? :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a free mp3 al kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja :)
<matjaz> vsi so hudi no :D
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu so ja :)
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeaVEprDqq4&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Prvi maj - Dubioza Kolektiv (Live in Ljubljana) - YouTube
<matjaz> na prvi maj seveda :)
<matjaz> aja ne
<matjaz> sam objavl so na prvi maj
<CrazyLemon> good enough!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9lrwi0_rI
<Seniorita> Dubioza kolektiv "Euro Song" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Dubioza kolektiv "Euro Song", Wild Wild East, Koolarrow Records, 2011 Lyrics: Auf wiedersehen miss Merkel you are not my friend When I tell you “Merhaba” you...«
<CrazyLemon> haha..res so carji :)
<matjaz> Na plakatu osmijeh, a u dzepu figa
<matjaz> uvijek stare face od kojih ti se riga
<matjaz> Jer ljevica se ponavlja ko' pokvarena traka,
<matjaz> a desnica jos samo za onaniju je saka
<matjaz> mojstrovina
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> naslov pa Tranzicija :D
<matjaz> .yt dubioza 99%
<jabuk> Dubioza kolektiv feat. La Plebe "99%" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1BFLokM9JM
<matjaz> na tega sem kar mal pozabu
<matjaz> 👏 <- a tole dela?
<Gandalfar> dela
<CrazyLemon> polna luna!
<matjaz> witch hunt!
<matjaz> UU!
<matjaz> .yt pendulum witchcraft
<jabuk> Pendulum - Witchcraft (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogMNV33AhCY
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.2°C @21.05.2016 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% jugovzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:12, Kulminacija: 11:03:08, Sončni zahod: 18:37:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem kdo ob taki temperaturi kuri
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 15.6°C @21.05.2016 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% zahodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:41, Kulminacija: 11:01:21, Sončni zahod: 18:38:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> jest tud ne
<matjaz> alse, HA!, daljši dan imamo
<matjaz> drum'n'bass pa death metal, kdo bi si mislu da to skup paše
<matjaz> .yt pendulum self vs self
<jabuk> Pendulum Self Vs Self In Flames HD 1080P https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZGJrYPMkNI
<CrazyLemon> sjne
<matjaz> nay
<pitastrudl> je kdo že kdaj čistil DSLR senzor
<pitastrudl> en tip v kopru k ma foto studio mi hoče zaračunat 30€ za čiščenje
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> isto oprema pri njemu je iste cene
<pitastrudl> čene dražja
<CrazyLemon> .yt cleaning dslr sensor how to
<jabuk> How to Clean Your DSLR Sensor and Mirror https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1qu7SW_A7I
<pitastrudl> "search for a professional"
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> but you are not professional at all :p
<e1e> a je že kdo mel probleme, da printer ni hotel tiskat črno, čeprav ima novo kartušo oz . kako bi to odpravila?
<Matthai> čiščenje šob?
<e1e> tisto kar je blo avtomatsko sm že vse probala, brez učinka :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa si odlepila tist trak zgoraj? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej tudi v nastavitve tiskanja pa izberi black cartridge only
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja, pa tud spodi pokrovček odstranla ;)
<e1e> CrazyLemon a je kakšna posebna nastavitev, al sam da black(&white) printa?
<CrazyLemon> e1e JA..
<CrazyLemon> [23:27:56] <CrazyLemon>: pa poglej tudi v nastavitve tiskanja pa izberi black cartridge only
<CrazyLemon> ja*
<e1e> CrazyLemon to je pod ink type?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne vem kako maš v mateu
<CrazyLemon> ampak js v ubuntuju grem pod lastnosti tiskalnika
<CrazyLemon> tam pa mam možnosti tiskalnika ->Installed cartridges: black only
<e1e> kaj so še pa druge možnosti, cmyk color in podobno?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel..cymk je za barvo sam nimaš ti te kartuše
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne vem če maš
<CrazyLemon> to ponavadi laserski tiskalniki majo
<e1e> mam 4 različne kartuše...in to je blo označen, nism nikol spreminjala
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol maš laserski pa cymk
<CrazyLemon> cmyk*
<e1e> nevem enga canon mam multifunkcijski
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> a hitro printa? :D
<e1e> še kr... sam predno začne traja celo večnost lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..zveni kot laserski
<CrazyLemon> .yt inkjet sound
<jabuk> adjusting printer settings for inkjet printable shrink paper - without sound https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JQm8JI_UQI
<e1e> zdej uporabljam sam scener, ker druga ne morm... oz mi ni za rdeče/rumeno tiskanje lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CAqKNeZE-8
<Seniorita> inkjet printer sound - YouTube
<Seniorita> »High Quality Inkjet Printer Sound«
<CrazyLemon> ok..nekako tkole inkjet printa
<CrazyLemon> čeprav to mi zveni kot tisti stari printerji za plače
<e1e> ja men tud, tist ko je mel "neskončni papir"...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tisti z luknjicami ob strani
<e1e> ja
<e1e> zdej je bolj tak https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_bGRVMD41A
<Seniorita> Fifteen (15) minutes of printer sounds! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »HP Printer printing.«
<e1e> oz moj se mi zdi je mal bolj glasn
<CrazyLemon> tale mi zveni kot da liste jé
<CrazyLemon> vsaj na začetku
<e1e> haha, mogoče ni blo nobenga lista not, pol ponavadi tak dela, al pa da se kej zatakne
<e1e> moj tud tak dela na začetku, razn tistga čidnega zvoka pol ...
<CrazyLemon> pri meni se rad zatakne ja :D
<e1e> pol pa poševn sprinta, al pa list čist zmučka/raztrga...
<CrazyLemon> pol ga zašteka not pa ga moram vn povleč..stupid printer
<e1e> hehe res je... sam če ti ga uspe v enem kosu, maš kr srečo...
<CrazyLemon> mi uspe ja..
 * CrazyLemon močn fant
<CrazyLemon> :P
<e1e> haha, ja očitno nisi tulk da bi list strgu :p
 * CrazyLemon je hkrati tudi nežen z listom
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<e1e> hahahaha
<e1e> bom mogoče pol raziskala, če bo kakšna sprememba... popoldne enkrat, dopoldne ne bo časa
<e1e> zdej pa time to sleep, ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  V od JELÅ AN @22/05/2016 00:19:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+14.32+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-22
<yang> evo upgrade je prisel skoz Current status: 0 updates [-1646].
<yang> root@utilite3-8GB:~# reboot
<yang> bash: reboot: command not found
<yang> heh
<idioterna> yang: mount / -o remount,ro && sync && echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<CrazyLemon> reboot nobenmu ni delal ob upgrejdu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://ns.umich.edu/new/multimedia/videos/23822-smartphones-uncover-how-the-world-sleeps
<Seniorita> Smartphones uncover how the world sleeps | University of Michigan News
<Seniorita> »ANN ARBOR—A pioneering study of worldwide sleep patterns combines math modeling, mobile apps and big data to parse the roles society and biology each play in setting sleep schedules. The study, led«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4lXthHJUw4
<Seniorita> Car thief on phone doesn't realise he is being recorded - YouTube
<Seniorita> »My friend's car was stolen (and recovered) recently. There was a dashcam in it, and it yielded these results...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.6°C @22.05.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% severozahodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:16, Kulminacija: 11:03:13, Sončni zahod: 18:38:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 09min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<CrazyLemon> to neki ne bo prav
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 23.9°C @22.05.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:59, Kulminacija: 11:03:40, Sončni zahod: 18:38:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 09min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 19.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 18.1°C
<dz0ny_> and we have full season of got leaked
<dz0ny_> hopes for rain for few days :>
<zozocky> a je kdo na obali pa ima avto pa bi se mu dalo pripeljat enga angleža iz trsta v portorož. bi ziher dal za bencin, samo da mu ni treba dat 100 evrov za taksi
<zozocky> ker javnega prevoza pa sploh ni, zgleda
<pitastrudl> :o
<pitastrudl> pa itak da je
<pitastrudl> zozocky http://www.rome2rio.com/s/Trieste/Portoro%C5%BE
<Seniorita> Trieste to Portorož by Ferry, Bus, Taxi, Car
<pitastrudl> http://arriva.si/naslovna/aktualni-vozni-redi-ceniki/arriva-vozni-redi/mednarodni-promet/piran-izola-trst/
<Seniorita> PIRAN - IZOLA - KOPER - TRST / TRIESTE; TRST / TRIESTE - KOPER - IZOLA - PIRAN | Arriva
<Seniorita> »Vozni redi in cenik mednarodne linijie Piran-Izola-Kope-Trst / Trieste.«
<zozocky> Seniorita: ja, samo ne v nedeljo
<pitastrudl> Seniorita je bot, ni človek
<zozocky> ja, vidim
<pitastrudl> aja ni v nedeljo? ziher je
<pitastrudl> hm
<zozocky> samo neki črnja tours hrvaški
<zozocky> pol pa nič iz kopra do 10h zvečer
<pitastrudl> damn
<pitastrudl> vglavnem pogooglaj, ziher je neki se bo našlo
<pitastrudl> maš še facebook strani z prevozi, tam vprašaj tudi
<dz0ny_> .yt i'm good cappa
<jabuk> I'm Good(audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgcJghLajfc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ we need 'music' space :)
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elZEIFuOxYo
<Seniorita> The Hunna - We Could Be - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Hyve - new indie & alternative music. ✜ Like: http://bit.ly/hyvefb ✜ Subscribe: http://bit.ly/hyveSUB ✜ Spotify: http://bit.ly/hyvespotify The Hunna - 'W...«
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fqwVBuunxY
<Seniorita> Astrid S - Hurts So Good - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Astrid S – Hurts So Good. Taken from the debut EP Astrid S (May 20th 2016) Stream/download Hurts So Good here: https://AstridS.lnk.to/HSG you fight me off li...«
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3RXHOTMmLw
<Seniorita> Anne-Marie - Alarm [Official] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The official video for my new single Alarm 🙌 😁 | Out now on: iTunes: http://smarturl.it/iAlarm Spotify: http://smarturl.it/sAlarm Apple Music: http://smartur...«
<dz0ny_> https://open.spotify.com/track/487vkCcR4ceeBlrQTqvwp8
<Seniorita> Couldn't Believe, a song by Broods on Spotify
<Seniorita> »Couldn't Believe, a song by Broods on Spotify«
<pitastrudl> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 19.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 18.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 19.1°C
<pitastrudl> notbad
<netkat> http://news.softpedia.com/news/student-who-found-flaws-in-police-communication-protocol-gets-prison-sentence-504333.shtml
<Seniorita> Student Who Found Flaws in Police Communications Protocol Gets Prison Sentence
<Seniorita> »Student gets a suspended 15 months prison sentence«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kdaj se gremo kopat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl js sm se včeraj tuširal
<zdobbie> ez Saturday http://i.imgur.com/OyoPM1m.png but the pulse
<zdobbie> dons pa rekt efekt http://i.imgur.com/KjPstIk.png
<idioterna> ka mas pa to
<idioterna> mislm, zakaj tok visok pulz
<idioterna> a mas ful kadenco
<zdobbie> ne, sej vidis
<zdobbie> nisem v formi
<idioterna> jsm vceri mislu kako bom su dons zjutri v zagreb pa nazaj
<idioterna> in pol well
<idioterna> so druge stvari mele prioriteto
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej še preden začneš kolesarit imaš pulz 121?
<CrazyLemon> coffee much?
<idioterna> nah to je
<idioterna> kko se ze rece
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj potem pomeni min. pulse?
<idioterna> Before exercise even begins heart rate increases in anticipation. This is known as the anticipatory response. It is mediated through the releases of a neurotransmitters called epinephrine and norepinephrine also known as adrenaline and noradrenaline (1).
<idioterna> k przges stevc si ze cist hyped up
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..ne razumem js tega efekta ker nimam Å¡tevca! :)
<idioterna> js k si montiram pas mam ksne 70
<idioterna> k se usedem na bicikl mam pa ze cez 100
<idioterna> pa nism tak hlod da bi mi bil challenge se usest na bicikl
<idioterna> tko k je enim
 * CrazyLemon looks at zdobbie 
<zdobbie> ja namrm pomagat!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ne tušerat
<pitastrudl> kopat
<pitastrudl> v morje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl why would i do that?
<pitastrudl> ker je morje
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> grem v 2012 iskat example razpeljavce, k sem mel 100hr avg po ravnem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl exactly
<pitastrudl> no a gremo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne?
<pitastrudl> why
<CrazyLemon> ker je morje
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> r u ashamed of the tan lines?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i am
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160522_163118.jpg
<CrazyLemon> my lines
<pitastrudl> and my lines http://i.imgur.com/r1zuifa.png
<CrazyLemon> uporabniki androida..potrebujem dobr file explorer/manager/karkoli
<CrazyLemon> pa da se lahk poveže na smb
<pitastrudl> fx explorer
<CrazyLemon> !g fx explorer
<Seniorita> File Explorer - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.fx
<pitastrudl> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.solidexplorer2&hl=sl
<Seniorita> Solid Explorer File Manager – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<pitastrudl> ta je tut dobr baje
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js ne vem kasne mam
<CrazyLemon> baje..ne mi baje povej če ga uporabljaš
<idioterna> sam prov ostrih zihr nimam
<pitastrudl> fx uporablam
<pitastrudl> ima smb
<idioterna> tan lines
<pitastrudl> ES explorer je bil ful dobr sam je Å¡ou po gobe
<idioterna> k mam vsakic druge cote
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ce ti FX ne bo vsec, probaj solid explorer
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl solid je 14day only
<CrazyLemon> trial verzija
<CrazyLemon> i dont do sh1te like that
<pitastrudl> exactly
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kako za vraga pri fxu dostopaš do smb?
<CrazyLemon> nikjer se ne omenja network
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> tko ko odpreš app
<pitastrudl> je tam "network"
<CrazyLemon> seveda..not available in free version :)
<pitastrudl> arrrrrr
<pitastrudl> P)
<lynxlynxlynx> men es explorer Å¡e vedno dela
<CrazyLemon> es explorer je ratal bloated sh1te :)
<pitastrudl> ^
<CrazyLemon> in ima milijon predlogov kako "optimizirat" sistem
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, to pa ne vem, že dolgo nisem nadgrajeval (android 2)
<CrazyLemon> celo ponujal mi je hitrejše polnjenje baterije
<CrazyLemon> android 2 ?
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> froyo?
<pitastrudl> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž 2.3.6
<pitastrudl> damn
<pitastrudl> kater telefon maš to
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst dude
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnji motorolin preden so jih kupili
<pitastrudl> oy vey
<lynxlynxlynx> neki defy+
<lynxlynxlynx> čist solidno :P
<pitastrudl> kr dela Å¡e lol :D
<pitastrudl> notbad
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<pitastrudl> no, staro verzijo ESja ma
<CrazyLemon> cist solidno je moto g recimo
<pitastrudl> to je neki
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče mu mal pomaga, da je kao rough build (ip45 cert)
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, dokler dela, nimam razloga za menjavo
<CrazyLemon> that doesnt make sense :D
<lynxlynxlynx> why?
<CrazyLemon> lynx si Å¡e vedno na win Xp/98/95/you-see-where-i-m-going
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> telefoni so dost bl statične stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> os-a tud ne nadgrajujem kar tako
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo na drugi mašini je bil upgrade ubuntuja samo zaradi manjka dostopa do novejših aplikacij
<lynxlynxlynx> na telefonu se to praktično ne pozna
<dz0ny_> old people
<dz0ny_> omg GOT
<dz0ny_> a kdo gleda?
<lynxlynxlynx> prezgodaj
<lynxlynxlynx> je bil pa danes ip man 3 na sporedu
<dz0ny_> nekdo je prehitro kliknu publish
<dz0ny_> in so bli vsi deli zunaj
<dz0ny_> no nekdo jih je ripnil
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<dz0ny_> zvemo kdo je hodor
<dz0ny_> pa zakaj govori hodor
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kvaliteten rip?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> sprašujem za mamo, res
<dz0ny_> 1080
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<dz0ny_> zgleda majo res namen končat serijo v 8 delih
<dz0ny_> tko vse skupaj spominja na rough ai in fantasy world
<dz0ny_> po moje ne bo všeč vsem tole :>
<pitastrudl> kaj je samo en del leakan
<pitastrudl> al kaj
<dz0ny_> na torrentih je sam en del
<dz0ny_> sam v release ann. so pa vsi
<lynxlynxlynx> 8 delih - misliš osmih sezonah?
<dz0ny_> nope 8 delov
<lynxlynxlynx> za šesto? čudno
<dz0ny_> sam Å¡e ena sezona bo k bo mela 6 delov
<dz0ny_> pol the end
<CrazyLemon> cant wait!
<idioterna> evo jsm mel tkole dons
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/sunny-sunday
<CrazyLemon> lotto jumbo resno sovraži te stotinke
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/4khrw8/there_was_a_man_in_bulgaria_who_drove_a_train_for/
<Seniorita> There was a man in Bulgaria who drove a train for a living... : Jokes
<Seniorita> »There was a man in Bulgaria who drove a train for a living. He loved his job, driving a train had been his dream ever since he was a child. He...«
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> http://wahl16.bmi.gv.at/
<Seniorita> Österreich - Bundespräsidentenwahl 2016
<idioterna> nazis win austrian presidency
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<idioterna> not quite japka
<zdobbie> sej je tip z gifa genau arijc
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.6°C @22.05.2016 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% severozahodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:16, Kulminacija: 11:03:13, Sončni zahod: 18:38:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 09min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<Gandalfar> jutro!
<CrazyLemon> buhdej mladenič
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Furu85z090
<Seniorita> conner4real - Finest Girl (Bin Laden Song) - CLEAN VERSION - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Get "Finest Girl (Bin Laden Song): http://republicrec.co/BinLaden Pre-order the full soundtrack: http://republicrec.co/POPSTAR This is the CLEAN VERSION of a...«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/734398777713385472
<Seniorita> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Oče, grešil sem. -daj link"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> https://www.facebook.com/746258758773767/videos/1069938239739149/
<Seniorita> Made in Bosnia | Facebook
<Seniorita> »#Nije_svačije_djetinjstvo_isto...Mjesto Ravno Bosna i Hercegovina Traktorom u školu...jer drugog prevoznog sredstva nemaju«
<idioterna> cool guy
<idioterna> kid.
<CrazyLemon> a Seniorita spet Å¡trajka..je bela cesta pa ta miha
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-15
<zdobbie> one of us :'( http://i.imgur.com/w7TLaja.gifv
<yang> narobe se je peljal kolesar
<yang> vcasih ti iz vseh srani uletijo
<yang> strani
<yang> jst sem ze nastudiral prehod tukaj v naselju, ki je takoj za nekim hribckom
<yang> tko da pesca se opazis, ce ti pa uleti z biciklom cez je pa prehiter
<yang> iz ene strani ga sicer vidis, iz druge pa ne
<zdobbie> bluzis
<zdobbie> kolesar se je peljal 1-A pravilno
<yang> kako se je peljal pravilno, ce je vozil po zavijalnem pasu ?
<zdobbie> ker se je umikal prometu na pasu, ki vozi naravnost, pri tem pa ni nobene tehnicne ovire, ki bi mu preprecevala voznjo skrajno levo na tem pasu, kjer je bil
<zdobbie> poleg tega gre pa cesta po kriziscu na obeh pasovih naravnost, tako da bi se moral tko pomaknit na desno stran
<yang> moral bi se peljati skrajno levo po pasu za naravnost
<yang> ce se je umikal, je pac tvegal
<yang> in ni vozil v skladu z CPP
<yang> ne trdim zdaj, da je prav, da ga je un zbil
<zdobbie> zdej se povej, da se je ta z golfom povsem pravilno zapeljal v krizisce?
<yang> samo ga je ocitno spregledal
<yang> mogoce je sklepal, da bo kolesr zavil
<yang> kolesar bi se moral pomakniti na desno stran za kriziscem
<yang> ne pa pred
<yang> no ocitno tudi tebi ne gredo pravila CPP
<zdobbie> sej se tud prej ni
<yang> samo v tem primeeru
<yang> je avto
<yang> avto je pravilno zavil, samo ga je spregledal
<zdobbie> tud ce bi kolesar zaviju desno, avto ne more zavijat na to stransko cesto, ker je se vedno kolesar v prednosti
<zdobbie> ja potem ni pravilno zavil
<zdobbie> pa niti ni vazno, kje je v tistem trenutku kolesar bil
<yang> ja
<yang> kolesar je v prednosti na desnem pasu
<yang> ker vidim znak
<yang> za
<zdobbie> no, pol sva pa dolocla krivca!
<yang> prednostno cesto
<yang> samo tehnicno gledano kolesar bi moral zaviti, se je pa naprej peljal
<yang> un avto bi pa moral pocakati da gredo vsi mimo, tisti za naravnost in tisti za desno
<yang> jst sem mislu, da se ne bo pobral, pa se je
<yang> kolesar bi prav naredil, ce bi se vozil skrajno desno po pasu za naravnost in po kriziscu skrenil na desni pas
<yang> imel je sreco
<yang> na sreco ni vozil Miran Rudan
<metalcamp_> jutro
<yang> Dobro jutro
<speed-> HAIL
<slax0r> SIEG
<speed-> no no
<zdobbie> ya ya
<msev-> jutro
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/eV1E-Os-b6M
<jabuk> Wow a Yard Sale! - YouTube
<jabuk> My hand slipped...
<zdobbie> IT'S A MEME MONDAY
<yang> https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4173/34557060046_82b3c58c4f_o.jpg
<speed-> mememonday?
<speed-> noo
<speed-> it's manic monday!
<dz0ny_> .yt walk away goo goo dolls
<jabuk> Goo Goo Dolls Walk Away https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN8B_wPdKpA
<matjaz> MONDAY BOIZ
<matjaz> LET'S NOT WORK!
 * pitastrudl dies
<slax0r> matjaz: I mean this very nicely
<slax0r> stfu
<CrazyLemon> ^ such a nice guy...
<slax0r> oh wait
<slax0r> spregledal NOT
<slax0r> videl samo "MONDAY" pa sem kar sel v grumpy mode
<CrazyLemon> ^ such a grumpy guy
<slax0r> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/ac/ac3b98f02257f3636910d28f66105ebecfc1279131c6e05948178126761adbc2.jpg
<speed-> [09:45] <matjaz> LET'S NOT WORK!
<speed-> what the hell?!
<speed-> a je kdo prisel danes z planom da dela? :D
<speed-> danes je samo warming up !
<pitastrudl> prvo nafilat z kavo rezervar, da se prodre skozi dan
<speed-> ja ja to pa
<slax0r> sem jedel vceraj prebranac...dolocena opravila grejo tudi brez kave
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> bi moral Å¡e kavo spit
<pitastrudl> dodatni efekt
<slax0r> there wasn't time
<pitastrudl> zavreš vodo, streseš kavo v usta in še popiješ malo vrele vode
<pitastrudl> prežvrklaš
<pitastrudl> done
<slax0r> malo pogrgljas
<slax0r> like a baws
<pitastrudl> yeeeee boi
<msev-> haha
<msev-> čas za jutranji balkan :D
<CrazyLemon> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-lineup-threadripper/
<jabuk> Full AMD Ryzen 9 Threadripper Lineup Leaked, up to 16 Cores & 4.1GHz With Quad Channel DDR4 Support & 44 PCIe Lanes
<jabuk> AMD's entire Ryzen 9 Threadripper CPU lineup has been leaked, featuring 16, 14, 12 and 10 core parts with clock speeds of up to 4.1GHz.
<slax0r> sem narocil custom water loop, zaj pa zbiram prispevke za novo graficno ^^ lahko kdo prispeva kak bitcoin ali dva :D
<CrazyLemon> kakšno grafično pa boš kupu da rabiš
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1569.89, low: 1560.00, high: 1661.13, bid: 1564.84, ask: 1576.17
<CrazyLemon> 3k€ ?!
<dz0ny_> https://www.had.si/blog/2017/05/14/a1-00386-in-386-je-isto-napacen-je-bil-dopis/
<jabuk> A1 / 00386 in +386 je isto / napačen je bil dopis
<jabuk> V petek je na družbenih omrežjih veliko pozornosti prejel dopis A1 (ex Simobila), kjer je ogorčena uporabnica opazila, da so ji SMS na številko, ki se začne z 00386
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zakaj bi se ustavil pri samo eni graficni? :P
<yang> Kako se reče nedavnemu hekerskemu napadu ?
<yang> kaj je zaen virus bil
<yang> aha sem nasel link
<zdobbie> ZeliteJokati
<CrazyLemon> wannacry
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj pa siol uporablja 6to4 ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a že pametuješ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ban or kick
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> mmmm
<sasa84> ne vem kaj bi mi bl pasal...
<metalcamp_> kako ste pa danes vsi dobre volje!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ tis monday \o/
<metalcamp_> rainy monday
<CrazyLemon> nope..just monday
<sasa84> ups, sama seme skenslala :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je bilo to tvoje zadnje seme...zakaj si ga skenslala?!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> hha
<sasa84> biološka ura je odbila!
<sasa84> .yt gate na glavo
<jabuk> GATE NA GLAVO - ZORAN PREDIN (1992) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vW4tdY49mA
<yang> Ta WannaCry ransomware je pobegnil iz skrivalisc NSA ?
<sasa84> adijo zmaga, adijo slava... adijo jožica!
<msev-> a ste zanč od enga meetup-a govoril :D
<msev-> msev help/support group meet :D
<metalcamp_> ne
<metalcamp_> če si že meetupe omenil...
<metalcamp_> slax0r, speed-: bosta prijavila kakšno predavanje?
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/w7TLaja.gifv
<jabuk> He came out of nowhere¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Matthai> faaak, v rdeče oblečen, pa ga ni videl
<Matthai> sicer pa... "idioterna si to ti?" :-)
<msev-> nevrjetno kko ga loh ni vidu če je direkt v njega zavijal
<msev-> avtomobilist kolesarja namreč
<idioterna> Matthai: nism, js ne vozm avtomobilov
<msev-> pol se je pobral like a boss
<idioterna> povozt se pa tut ne pustim
<dz0ny_> Tle je kolesar kriv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^a boš omenu da je old ali boš počakal zdoberseka?
<zdobbie> old, but important
<matjaz> but still old
<idioterna> dz0ny_: po cem pa to sklepas?
<slax0r> FUCK
<slax0r> pozabu narocit coolant :D
<zdobbie> dva sta mogoce v prekrsku, nesreco je pa povzrocil samo eden
<dz0ny_> idioterna: po zavijalnem pasu je sel naravnost
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a nimate vode doma? :/
<slax0r> metalcamp_: predavanje?
<dz0ny_> drgac pa ja un z avtom bi tud bl mal su na gas
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mhm
<slax0r> samo potem rebim se bio killer, pa anti corossion aditive crap
<slax0r> pa je cena skoraj ista
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dejmo predvidevat da kolesar zavije desno.. a misliš da bi se avto pol ustavu ter dal prednost kolesarju ko bi zavil? :)
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru je kolesar na prednosti..a on Å¡el naravnost ali zavijal desno
<idioterna> dz0ny_: po kerem bi pa po tvoje moral jit?
<idioterna> po unem kjer bi ga od zadi zbil?
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> name so včeraj loci streljal
<dz0ny_> lovci*
<msev-> o shit
<idioterna> so ze mel ksn razlog :)
<idioterna> a si se u medveda preobleku
<dz0ny_> blatn sm bil res :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yb1W-0L8YQ
<dz0ny_> lol
<idioterna> najbols je na konc
<idioterna> the wtf face
<msev-> dz0ny_, kaj je razlika med "find-lf" pa "find" :D
<CrazyLemon> someone ^ is following you on github
<slax0r> samo ja, zakej je ta kolesar peljal po pasu za zavijanje?
<slax0r> to je kot da bi bil se peljal z zmigavcem za desno kar naravnost
<slax0r> sicer mam zadnje case tako malo zaupanja v clovestvo da se tudi ko nekdo ze z zmigavcem zavije pocakam da si ne bi kje premislil pa sel naravnost
<idioterna> pr kolesarju ocitno ni treba cakat
<idioterna> tam je vozu zato da ga uni k grejo naravnost ne zbijejo
<slax0r> mja...samo mi je cist logicno da ga je spregledal
<slax0r> videl je da se pelje na pasu za desno, in potegnil, potem pa vec ni gledal ce bo gumpec sel naravnost ali desno, je pricakoval da bo zavil desno ob desni rob
<slax0r> on pa bo lepo peljal mimo njega
<slax0r> gledal pa v ovinek
<msev-> CrazyLemon, true story :D
<idioterna> dz0ny_: https://twitter.com/JRogan3000/status/863840459365519360 je bols.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r js sm tko čakal da en avto zavije v desno, od koder sm js šel vn
<CrazyLemon> pa pol zavijem na cesto..pa nona začne trobit
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ji izsilu prednost..ona pa se je zapeljala Å¡e 20m naprej pa potem zavila desno
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: no to mislim, da ko ma nekdo zmigavec za desno, jaz hocem zapeljat ven, se vcasih pocakam ko ze ta zacne zavijat, da si slucajno kje ne premisli
<slax0r> ker tehnicno si v prekrsku v tem primeru ti, saj ne mores dokazat da je mel vklopljen zmigavc
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ona si ni premislila..ni sploh imela zavit tam ampak 20m naprej :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je mela vklopljen zmigavc
<slax0r> ja saj, to je pa razlog st. 2
<slax0r> v kopru vklopi zmigavec da v lendavi zavije
<metalcamp_> :D
<yang> idioterna: kaj si zelel nakazati da je vecina kolesarjev bedakov, ki krsi predpise ?
<yang> in ogroza varnost ostalih in svojo varnost
<CrazyLemon> kolesarji so bedaki, ker pustijo avtom prednost
<msev-> yang zakaj se skoz kregaš s kolesarji :D hehe
<sasa84> yang: a to ti misliš?
<sasa84> pa vidim...na ubuntu-si je res začela ena kolesarska mrzlica razsajat
<sasa84> idioterna, CrazyLemon, zdobbie, slax0r, jaz ...Å¡e kdo?
<msev-> js sm pohodnik pa plezalec pa plesalec :D kolesar pa nisem hahaha
<sasa84> dz0ny tud a ne?
<msev-> tut
<sasa84> ooo, plesalec
<sasa84> bravo
<yang> msev-: a si se kaj kar se zacne na p....
<msev-> hahha
<zdobbie> playa
<msev-> dobra zdobbie, hvala :P
<sasa84> pimp!
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> v soboto sem plesal z glavno vizažistko na RTV-SLO
<yang> kaj je ze bla tista igra "pes, pi.., pe..." :)
<sasa84> a to je emperatrizz? :P
<msev-> je rekla končn me je en vodil, do zj sm zmerm js tipe vrtela :D
<msev-> pol je pa rekla da je poročena k sm hotu cifro :D
 * sasa84 zaploska
<yang> sasa84: haha
<msev-> kr fajn je blo :D
<idioterna> yang: ne, da ste narkomani kreteni
<yang> msev-: mah, ne more zenska vodit pr plesu, kako pa to zgleda :)
<yang> zmer moski vod
<idioterna> yang: ta je ocitno zastrupljen z alkoholom
<yang> idioterna: a ves kle ko se peljes po baragovi (to je ta ulca mimo stdenta v BS3)
<slax0r> how I dance: https://i.makeagif.com/media/7-30-2015/17vdxq.gif
<yang> ko je prehod za pesce, ce gres proti dunajski je hribcek
<yang> pa mors ful pocasi iti
<yang> ker ne vidis za hribckom
<yang> iz druge strani pa se vidi ok
<msev-> sasa84 Marija Orasanin :D
<msev-> yang, ja kaj veš ene so dominantne
<yang> msev-: zame se je zagrebla neka manekenka, Karin...
<msev-> jih vrtijo okol
<yang> Å kufca
<yang> al kaj je bla
<msev-> hahah :D dobra :)
<idioterna> yang: vozniki avtomobilov itak nc ne vidte ven
<yang> je mela tolk ozek pas, da nisem vedu kje prjet
<slax0r> pod pasom..
<b4d> msev-: a se bos kaj pohvalil :D
<idioterna> zakaj bi mogu pa prjet
<idioterna> what's wrong with hoverhand?
<slax0r> da ne pade dol
<b4d> msev-: aha vidim da je tekla ze debata :D
<b4d> moram posodobit fascikle :D
<slax0r> rabim music suggestion za danes?
<slax0r> vse playliste ki jih mam mi grejo ze pocasi na zivce
<b4d> sasa84: count me in
<b4d> koncno sem se letos spravil na bicikel
<b4d> slax0r: The Algorithm
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> let's see
<slax0r> not too shabby
<lynxlynxlynx> madžarski wisdom
<slax0r> zaj pa res, se kaksno muziko?
<slax0r> ne sfx
<b4d> hihi
<b4d> zvrst?
<metalcamp_> slax0r: radiostudent.si
<slax0r> rock/metal
<metalcamp_> metal detektor
<lynxlynxlynx> no,wisdom spada pod drugo
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: tebe pa moram prav pozdravit, long time no see :D HAI!
<slax0r> ze mam
<slax0r> ensiferum \m/
<slax0r> ze dolgo nisem :)
<yang> En moj kolega je Škufca, pa vem da ma sestro, ne vem pa če je tale
<lynxlynxlynx> b4d: oj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, a vam dela mtp za prenos s telefonov?
<idioterna> naceloma ja
<lynxlynxlynx> out of the box?
<zdobersek> ksn je language support na raznih ambasadah?
<idioterna> ja sam mam se 14.04
<idioterna> cakam na 18.04 :)
<idioterna> pa na debianu 8 mi tut dela
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, hvala
<yang> zdobersek: naceloma govorijo jezik tiste drzave, katero zastopajo :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx: občasno :)
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1606.75, low: 1552.27, high: 1647.39, bid: 1603.65, ask: 1606.75
<sasa84> miške...grem
<sasa84> pridkani bodte inpo pameti
<sasa84> se vidmo zvečer
<sasa84> živeli!
<metalcamp_> o/
<b4d> zz
<zdobbie> zzz
<slax0r> zzzz
<matjaz> zzzzz
<slax0r> c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker
<zdobbie> MOTHERF-
<slax0r> SAY IT
<zdobbie> UCKER
<msev-> b4d ja je bil kr uspešn večer, z eno za 1 glavo višjo od mene sva bla u izi v akciji, sam ni hotla dat cifre na konc :D tko da to je mal slabga okusa pustil :D haha
<zdobbie> ... ker je bla porocena
<zdobbie> je se kr
<zdobbie> mogoce pa ni, jo je pa strasno motil, da si za glavo nizji od nje
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/DL6AYEU.jpg
<zdobbie> did you just assume parenting roles of that couple?
<zdobbie> also, why are you not working?
<msev-> ne to ni ta zdobbie
<msev-> to je ena druga
<msev-> tisto ne Å¡tejem v uspeh :D
<msev-> ker ni blo nč več z njo razen plesa :D
<matjaz> zdobbie, jus' don't
<matjaz> tis' mondaiiiii
<speed-> ALMOST DONE
<speed-> SOONish
<matjaz> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<speed-> se 35min treba prezivet
<msev-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/headset-turns-youtube-desktop-music-player?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<jabuk> Headset Turns YouTube Into a Desktop Music Player - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> Headset is a free desktop app that lets you use YouTube as a music source, letting you stream YouTube audio on your desktop.
<msev-> omg, ubuntu :D
<speed-> wd red ali seagate ironwolf
<speed-> hitro gogo
<speed-> :D
<msev-> ironwolf
<msev-> ma bolj legendarno ime
<slax0r> seagate
<slax0r> all day
<slax0r> every day
<yang> msev-: mogoce morš začet v petkah plesat, tko kot Prince RIP, pol boš lahko tud z unimi za glavo višjimi dateal
<yang> Al pa če karierno napredujes, pa boš samo rekel, da za Merck sintetiziraš zdravila, te bodo one za telefonsko spraševale
<lynxlynxlynx> če smo že pri fantazijah, a se ne bodo potem ustrašle al pa ble ogorčene, ker dela za big evil farma
<zdobbie> roofije deli po diskacu
<yang> The Rolling Stones majo evropsko turnejo jeseni
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: sej lahko sintetizira, kar si bodo zaželele
<yang> endless supply
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTwV3vG73cU
<jabuk> Steve Martin - The Non-Conformist Oath - YouTube
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTwV3vG73cU
<jabuk> Steve Martin - The Non-Conformist Oath - YouTube
<metalcamp> zdobbie: old
<metalcamp> dz0ny_: kako dolgo si čakal na prenos številke na hot?
<dz0ny_> še čakam
<dz0ny_> https://youtu.be/nPMMbKqFAVo
<jabuk> Interlude - Non Conformist Oath - YouTube
<jabuk> I DO NOT OWN THE ALBUM THEY BELONG TO GORILLAZ
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 7.km JZ od LITIJE @15/05/2017 19:03:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+14.76+E
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx: men enkrat neki ni deu, sem moral samo nek package instalerat
<zdobbie> a smo zmagal?
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JZ od LITIJE @15/05/2017 20:14:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+14.76+E
<CrazyLemon> always
<dz0ny_> crucial gnome parts will be rewritten in rust
<dz0ny_> TIL
<Resnik> kdo tle uporabla telematch?
<metalcamp> ne, ponavadi se pomatchamo v živo
<CrazyLemon> pa nisi tele an'!
<Resnik> >_>
<Resnik> sm zamenjal operaterja
<Resnik> po like... 17 letih
<Resnik> 293€ pršaram na 2 leti nekje
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/na-secovljah-v-prtljazniku-odkrili-americanko-441290
<jabuk> Na Sečovljah v prtljažniku odkrili Američanko - siol.net
<jabuk> Včeraj ob 22.40 so policisti na mejnem prehodu Sečovlje ob vstopu v Slovenijo v prtljažniku osebnega avtomobila odkrili 23-letno državljanko ZDA.
<CrazyLemon> "ker je prekoračila skupni čas bivanja v schengenskem območju."
<CrazyLemon> wat
<yang> Kemična tovarna na Vrhniki se je vnela
<upd_> eh
<upd_> http://nova24tv.si/slovenija/nam-vlada-mafija-ki-vidi-v-izgradnji-drugega-tira-priloznost-da-oropa-slovence-za-500-milijonov-evrov/
<jabuk> Nam vlada mafija, ki vidi v izgradnji drugega tira priložnost, da oropa Slovence za 500 milijonov evrov? | Nova24TV
<jabuk> Nimamo za zapornice na železniških prehodih, Cerar pa bi gradil "mercedesa" za tovorni promet. Cerarjeva vlada je znana po trmastem vztrajanju tudi pri dokazano
<dz0ny_> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/zagorelo-v-kemicni-tovarni-na-vrhniki.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: Obsežen požar v kemičnem obratu na Vrhniki, poteka evakuacija okoliških prebivalcev
<jabuk> V kemični tovarni Kemis na Vrhniki je izbruhnil požar. Aktiviranih je več gasilskih društev, ki skušajo pogasiti požar. V tovarni med drugim skladiščijo nevarne odpadke. Poteka evakuacija prebivalcev v neposredni bližini tovarne. Prebivalce na šir...
<CrazyLemon> upd_ seriously
<upd_> seriously.
<yang> evo gasilci ze sibajo tule mimo
<yang> pomagat
<CrazyLemon> tale nova24tv je tako serious stran kot je theonion :)
<upd_> CrazyLemon, katera trditev pa je nepravilna
<CrazyLemon> upd_ katera trditev pa je pravilna?
<upd_> Nimamo za zapornice na železniških prehodih, je to napačno ?
<upd_> Ob nezadostni požarni varnosti kraških tal se nam lahko primeri, da se zgodi izlitje na vodooskrbnem področju in Primorje ostane brez pitne vode. pa to
<CrazyLemon> kakšno izlitje?
<CrazyLemon> če bo požar in se zgodi izlitje..pol je to dobro ane? ker bo požar pogašen
<upd_> res je če misleš da se vodo vozi v vagonih.
<CrazyLemon> kdo vozi vodo v vagonih..pa kam jo vozi?
<upd_> očitno to ti misleš
<CrazyLemon> ti omenjaš izlitje..js te sprašujem kakšno izlitje
<yang> mislim, da so sle vse rezervne enote gasilcev na vrhniko iz LJ brigade
<upd_> CrazyLemon, boš ti prvi ugotovil
<CrazyLemon> i'm too old for this shit
<CrazyLemon> ln
<upd_> haha
<upd_> https://twitter.com/ToneVays/status/864171501750190082
<jabuk> Tone Vays on Twitter: "The #Shitcoin bubble is getting so out of hand that MCap of $XRP pre-mind scam token + its clone $XLM pre-mind scam token is > #Bitcoin https://t.co/W9WxhYBJtP"
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-16
<matjaz> ej, danes pa ni več ponedeljek
<matjaz> a bomo kej delal?
<idioterna> ne odlasaj na jutri kar lahko na pojutrisnjem
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> nop!
<speed-> se vedno se cuti ponedeljek
<speed-> oh btw
<speed-> https://itunes.apple.com/app/not-hotdog/id1212457521
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> Not Hotdog on the App Store
<jabuk> Read reviews, compare customer ratings, see screenshots, and learn more about Not Hotdog. Download Not Hotdog and enjoy it on your iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch.
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> kaj pa to ko sem danes obrnil 66666km ^^
<speed-> woooo
<speed-> u go gurl!
<zdobbie> kaksen sampinjon!
<idioterna> v kisu?
<slax0r> mhm
<metalcamp_> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Doldrums - Hotfoot. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-1UMt8VtEs
<metalcamp_> .ping
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk> metalcamp_: pong
<zdobbie> pong
<b4d> tennis
<CrazyLemon> a se je vrnu falcon 9?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> v zraku je ostal
<CrazyLemon> for ever???
<metalcamp_> true story
<yang> https://twitter.com/URS_ZR/status/864391692149026817
<jabuk> URSZR on Twitter: "🔥#PožarNaVrhniki Vrtnine pred uživanjem preventivno operite. Ažurne infomracije: https://t.co/NIo2dAj4W6 in 01/755 2100-Štab #CivilnaZaščita"
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/xNWld3g.jpg
<speed-> :D
<speed-> skoraj tak kak mi!
<metalcamp_> :D
<dz0ny_> donT =  rand
<speed-> if possible, try to
<speed-> recimo :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/graphics/43663-intel-is-licensing-amd-graphics
<jabuk> Intel is licensing AMD's graphics
<jabuk> Done deal We can now confirm the rumours that Intel has given up on Nvidia because it has written a cheque to license AMD's graphics. It looks like ve...
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1591.46, low: 1538.26, high: 1610.00, bid: 1582.15, ask: 1586.12
<CrazyLemon> so low
<metalcamp_> SELL SELL SELL
<zdobbie> WHOM TO
<slax0r> don't
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<idioterna> .btc xrp
<yang> Tanya Burek
<yang> Financial Officer
<idioterna> no idea eh
<zdobbie> TOM DOM
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od CERKNA @16/05/2017 17:46:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+14.04+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km JV od CERKNA @16/05/2017 17:46:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+14.04+E
<sasa84> hejhou :D
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<idioterna> kako gre
<sasa84> uf, danes je bilo delovno... košnja trave, pletje krompirja, sajenje... od jutra do zdaj
<sasa84> skoz akcija
<idioterna> aha tko k pr ns
<idioterna> otroc so bezeg obiral jsm pa stihal
<sasa84> tud ti si danes kmetoval?
<idioterna> se k prababici morm jit ene 40 kvadratov zemle obrnt
<idioterna> mogoce grem jutr
<sasa84> 40 kvadratov... zadost :)
<idioterna> ja lih premal da bi se mi dal motokultivator tja vozit
<idioterna> ta drugo polovico sm pa ze tri tedne nazaj, k je krompir sejala
<zdobbie> F1 F1
<zdobbie> pomahajte
<idioterna> kaj te tare?
<zdobbie> dolg je cas
<idioterna> stellaris?
<zdobbie> does it run on the OS of the future?
<zdobbie> any year now
<idioterna> zdobbie: ja
<idioterna> mislm, men normalno dela na linuxu
<zdobbie> kva je sploh to
<idioterna> sicer mors neke ui tweake enablat
<idioterna> they call it a realtime strategy
<idioterna> but we sure pause a lot
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> This message may be a scam: ignore warning
<CrazyLemon> mail od precednika lugosa
<zdobbie> na kolo bi rad su
<zdobbie> pa se mi ne da
<idioterna> ce mas luc bo se 2 uri toplo
<idioterna> ce nimas luci pa odvisn od tega a se bos v reko zvrnu al v suho grapo
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> i know
<dz0ny> few minutes
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> kk
<idioterna> three apples a day keep three doctors away
<matjaz> Å¡e en nas jebe zdej sta pa dva
<matjaz> SMH
<CrazyLemon> matjaz gangbang?
<idioterna> 20:32< kakobrekla> http://i.imgur.com/nb8dH7n.png
<idioterna> 20:32< kakobrekla> tkole merim uspeh firme :D
<matjaz> https://imgur.com/hZNMzUd
<jabuk> Dog Protecting His Human - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 4259 votes and 1601066 views. Shared by throatfrog. Dog Protecting His Human
<matjaz> https://gfycat.com/AdeptTerrificKentrosaurus
<jabuk> Nice gift GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<matjaz> omg
<jabuk> Watch Nice gift GIF by jackson3oh3 on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/MIa1d3f.png
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 9.km  V od DOMŽAL @16/05/2017 20:41:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.72+E
<metalcamp> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_zphO6UwAAm96S.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj je bilo danes pri vegi?
<zdobbie_> vegi?
<dz0ny> what is vega
<CrazyLemon> the most awesome line of video cards ever created
<CrazyLemon> EVER
<CrazyLemon> graphics*
<CrazyLemon> https://github.atom.io/
<jabuk> GitHub for Atom
<upd> a če jaz hočem imet ssh moram vps gostovanja gledat
<matjaz> huh?
<matjaz> kaj točno hočeš imet?
<upd> domeno, gostovanje spletne strani, dostop do shella
<matjaz> aha, ti hočeš na svojem gostovanju imet ssh dostop?
<matjaz> ja, vps would do
<upd> da
<upd> ok
<matjaz> digitalocean
<matjaz> men je top
<upd> ok bom pogledal ty
<upd> jah imajo omejitev prenosa
<matjaz> večinoma majo kar vsi
<upd> http://www.si-shell.net/vps-gostovanje tu ni
<yang> upd: digitalocean, vultr za SLO pa gigaplent (bivsi si-shell)
<yang> gigaplanet
<upd> kaj a je prodal si-shell prejšni lastnik
<matjaz> uf gigaplanet ma kar drago
<yang> upd: mislim, da je isti lastnik
<yang> https://gigaplanet.si/o-nas/
<upd> predrago..
<yang> ja tujim firmam je nemogoce konkurirati s ceno
<matjaz> za 5eur na mesec je imo digitaloean top
<yang> uni imajo svoje datacentre
<yang> upd: vcasih so na Amazonu tamali VPS dali za 1 leto brezplacno
<upd> vem včasih
<yang> potem pa si lahko drugega narocil pa migriral, pa si imel dalje brezplacno
<yang> nevem pa kako majo sedaj
<matjaz> sm si pretoču vse Tarantino filme
<matjaz> dobr da sem začel z Death Proof
<matjaz> it only gets better!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si jih pretoču?
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi si jih sposodu!
<yang> sem pogledal prvih pet njegovih filmov
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ravno prvih pet?
<yang> gledal sem jih takrat ko so izsli
<yang> oz. bili v kinu
<yang> on ni tipicen reziser, ki dela hollywood bullshit happy endinge, zato mi je ok
<yang> nikoli ne ves kateri od karakterjev bo umrl
<yang> do konca filma
<yang> pa dobro muzko uporabi v filmih vedno
<matjaz> yang, I know
<matjaz> zdej sem se lotu vse Å¡e enkrat pogledat
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sem si si jih sposodu no
<yang> verjetn ce poptv gledas, lahko skor vsak film vidis ponovno v enem letu
<yang> malo heca
<matjaz> pa en kup rekvizitov/imen/scen reusa in so fajn bountyji
<pitastrudl> ah je sel
<pitastrudl> amazon ma zastonj
<pitastrudl> sam je krepko omejen
<pitastrudl> ce greš čez krepko plačaš
<pitastrudl> sej nevem kakšen prenos je on gledal
<pitastrudl> pač afaik ma digitalocean 1TB prenosa na mesec
<pitastrudl> more met res neki orenk da to prekorač
<pitastrudl> :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-17
<idioterna> https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/06/lolas-story/524490/
<jabuk> A Story of Slavery in Modern America - The Atlantic
<jabuk> She lived with us for 56 years. She raised me and my siblings without pay. I was 11, a typical American kid, before I realized who she was.
<matjaz> RAJZ END Å AJN
<idioterna> mhm
<matjaz> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/audio/2017-05-16/why-a-chinese-chemicals-company-wants-to-invest-in-gaming-apps
<jabuk> Bloomberg
<jabuk> If you have young kids, you may already know the mobile game Talking Tom. What you might not know is that in January a Chinese hydrogen peroxide company announced plans to buy the maker of the app for $1 billion. This is just one of several similar deals. This week, Bloomberg Technology’s Adam Satariano and Aki Ito take a look at why a slew of unlikely Chinese buyers - mining and construction firms, even a poultry company - are buying up
<jabuk> mobile gaming businesses. This search takes Adam to the ho
<matjaz> o Outfit7
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> jutro
<dz0ny> idioterna: kaj je zdej z Ripple
<dz0ny> shortamo?
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/RfOO?javascript
<slax0r> *facefuckingpalm*
<dz0ny> extra karma for proper use of spaces :D?
<dz0ny> and pluses
<slax0r> shit I have to deal with...
<slax0r> metalcamp_: vidis, tak legacy ^^
<dz0ny> const element = (
<dz0ny>   <h1>
<dz0ny>     Hello, {formatName(user)}!
<dz0ny>   </h1>
<dz0ny> );
<dz0ny> lahko bi mel tole :D
<slax0r> bi lahko ja...mam pa zato php direkt v smarty templatah
<slax0r> \o/
<speed-> idemo na pivo :(
<slax0r> na celu imam ze leder namesto koze od vsega face palmanja :)
<slax0r> ah...stranke...
<slax0r> kako bi bil svet lepsi brez teh idiotov :D
<speed-> ja glej
<speed-> velka zivina si na firmi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> mi napise na mail, ce mu lahko javim ka je novega pa ka smo popravli pa dali na stage...mu odpisem ka je blo vse narejeno pa ka je popravleno, pa mi nazaj odpise, to pa to pa to se vedno ne dela, ne morem testirat, javi ko bom lahko testiral
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> brez teh idiotov bi ti ne hise zidu!
<slax0r> mebe
<speed-> ^^ word
<slax0r> mebe not
<slax0r> mebe je ne bi rabil :D
<slax0r> bi jansa poskrbel da bi mel hiso
<slax0r> jansa provides
<zdobbie> ... for himself
<speed-> slax0r se vedno lahko ides v politiko
<slax0r> sine gre danes v parlament
<slax0r> sem mu narocil da se naj dere po parlamentu "jansa je car"
<zdobbie> a to je on otroski parlament?
<slax0r> ne ne, kar pravi
<pitastrudl> jutir
<pitastrudl> jutro*
<slax0r> jutir tudi tebi
<metalcamp_> slax0r: mi hočeš med vrsticami povedati, da sem se pravilno odločil? :P
<slax0r> metalcamp_: da :D
<speed-> ka si se odloco
<slax0r> da te ne povabi na pivo
<slax0r> ker vse spijes
<slax0r> potem pa divjas po kocevju
<speed-> ne pijem jaz nic
<speed-> tudi divjam ne!
<slax0r> metalcamp_: http://sprunge.us/LTMj?javascript
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/ihQV?javascript
<metalcamp_> uf
<slax0r> dodged a bullet ^^
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> slax0r: tole diši po predavanju :D
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1630.00, low: 1554.04, high: 1650.00, bid: 1624.66, ask: 1633.00
<slax0r> saj vem da je v dolocenih primerih pametno nalistat JS source na koncu html markupa
<slax0r> sem to ze velikokrat prakticiral
<slax0r> in tudi videl na razlicnih straneh
<slax0r> samo kaj takega pa se ne http://sprunge.us/TMcQ?smarty
<speed-> go away sinner!
<msev-> hellou
<b4d> msev-: hai
<msev-> zanč si pa drive-by izvedu :D :P hehe
<b4d> mhm :)
<b4d> se iscem optimalno pot do sluzbe
<msev-> a je bliz prejšnje?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @17.05.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% jugovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:44, Kulminacija: 12:59:37, Sončni zahod: 20:30:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 01min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<b4d> ma tle sem zraven sputnika
<b4d> tako da mi je nekako KI se spotoma odvisno kje grem
<msev-> o zakon :) sputnik je kr kul :)
<msev-> da si mal spočiješ oči ob pavzi :)
<msev-> https://github.com/xtools-at/AssistantPi purdy cool bois
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk> metalcamp_: pong
<sasa84> abu!
<metalcamp_> sup sasa84?
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> generalno mam po sobi
<sasa84> sej veš...ko maš v nekih škatlah še 20 kablov za fon, 30 utp, še kakšen učbenik iz srednje ...
<slax0r> jaz sem pa vceraj en fittin premalo zategnil
<slax0r> voda stekla po kisti
<slax0r> Fuck yea!
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> auč!
<slax0r> lahko bi blo hujse :)
<sasa84> men trenutno teče voda iz firnikov :P
<metalcamp_> slax0r: zašvical ful?
<sasa84> drugič morm dat ožemanje na 800 :P
<slax0r> metalcamp_: malo pa ze :)
<slax0r> dobro da sem mel vse izklopleno
<slax0r> cakam da se posusi konkretno
<slax0r> potem bo pa momen of truth
<sasa84> slax0r: v sušilca, super posuši! :)
<slax0r> mogoce bom pa moral potem ryzena nabavit
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^
<msev-> Huawei P10 si bom prvošu
<slax0r> sasa84: hue hue :P
<msev-> ma pomoje najbolš razmerje med ceno pa funkcijami :D
<sasa84> msev-: kolk pa stane?
<msev-> 360eur za S7 like features
<slax0r> najboljse razmerje med ceno in funkciami ki jih rabim je stara regla...
<metalcamp_> 3310 ftw
<sasa84> 360€? to pa je kar ugodna cena...ker so taki foni po 600 in dalje
 * sasa84 ma Å¡e vedno lg g3 s
<metalcamp_> sasa84: jaz imam Å¡e htc m7
 * metalcamp_ hides
<msev-> ja fotr ma najjači paket
<msev-> pa ma pol cnej fone
<sasa84> jaz ga mam ene 2 leti pa pol... pa ko bo začetek konca, bom počas zamenjala
<slax0r> lg g4
<slax0r> \o/
<msev-> Cena brez mobilnega paketa 629,00 €
<msev-> ja pomoje je kr top deal :D
<msev-> namest da dam 80eur za zamenjavo screena na nexusu raj kupm novga :D
<msev-> sj je pol 2,5-3leta dost :D
<metalcamp_> btw
<metalcamp_> danes se prične google io
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> on all things here :)
<metalcamp_> https://events.google.com/io/
<jabuk> Google I/O 2017
<jabuk> Google I/O brings together developers from around the globe for an immersive experience focused on exploring the next generation of tech.
<metalcamp_> nisem Å¡e uspel pogledat, bo kak stream?
<msev-> oooo
<dz0ny> jp
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: yt?
<slax0r> twitch
<dz0ny> https://events.google.com/io/live
<jabuk> Google I/O 2017
<jabuk> Google I/O brings together developers from around the globe for an immersive experience focused on exploring the next generation of tech.
<msev-> sick
<msev-> me prov zanima kaj bo novga :D
<slax0r> much next gen
<slax0r> such tech
<msev-> nesmem se preveč nahypeat
<slax0r> so wow
<msev-> k bom zj tega kitajca kupu
<msev-> k ne bo dobu nobenih updateov
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp_> msev-: android o
<metalcamp_> wear 2
<metalcamp_> google home
<dz0ny> android tv
<metalcamp_> pa nov android infotainment v avtih
<metalcamp_> ja, tv tudi
<speed-> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<speed-> slax0r wants to be my friend
<msev-> js tut hočm bit
<slax0r> lahko ti je v cast
<slax0r> ko enkrat na pol leta pridem na fb
<slax0r> pa se se na tebe spomnim
<msev-> metalcamp_, a ni wear 2 že bil
<msev-> a niso te vse stvari že ble
<msev-> a sam pač neke izboljšave a kaj :D
<msev-> softwarske najverjetneje :D
<msev-> A kdo loh pove kaj je blo zanimivga na Mycrosoft buildu
<msev-> a pač samo un mixed reality pa nov design language?
<msev-> a je Å¡e kj druzga pametnga
<metalcamp_> Mycrosoft?
<msev-> sorry mycrofta pa microsoft sm skupi zmešal :D
<metalcamp_> wrong chan then
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: aja, spregledal levi sidebar s povezavo do streama
<metalcamp_> such ux
<metalcamp_> wow
<msev-> vse se neki vrti
<msev-> tko so nardil da mi je čimbolj všeč :D
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> to zihr pomen da bo ful novih animacij v novem androidu :D
<msev-> a noben ni spremlov microsoft builda :D
<msev-> a ob 9 zvečer bo tole a kko
<msev-> ne da se mi računat
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp_> ob 7
<dz0ny> sej ti piše in 3h
<dz0ny> se je vse animiran
<msev-> aja ql
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: saj veš, da je msev- lažje vprašati :>
<msev-> Å¡ele zj sm prebral
<msev-> zelo slabo se vid
<msev-> 3h42min
<msev-> dj nj pogruntajo kj za wear da bo manj kuru baterije :D
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/ubuntu-desktop-gnome-extensions-survey-1710
<jabuk> The Ubuntu Desktop Team Wants YOUR Feedback - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> The Ubuntu Desktop team is tasked with transitioning Ubuntu desktop over from Unity to GNOME — and they need your feedback to help them do it.
<dz0ny> msev-: i'am fine with 4 days :)
<msev-> dz0ny, sam to ni wear ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sm že izpolnu uno anketo
<dz0ny> it's android
<msev-> Å¡koda da ni dash to panel tut notr
<dz0ny> kar pomen da ni kriv wear pač pa hw :)
<dz0ny> se je
<msev-> aja pol so dal preveč mejhne baterije notr :D
<dz0ny> ne prevec pozresen hw
<dz0ny> led+cpu
<msev-> ja
<msev-> amazefit je pa zadel žebljico na glavico
<msev-> pol nj pa en normal android wear porta na to uro
<msev-> aja wear ni opensource
<msev-> zato pa nemorjo
<msev-> kašn šit
<dz0ny> yes :)
<dz0ny> sam folk kr piše appe
<msev-> mogoče se pa to spremeni :D
<dz0ny> dvomim
<msev-> mogoče bo pa še kšna ura dosegla tak battery life ampak z stock wearom :D
<msev-> čeprov pismo ena moja top aplikacija ni še bla portana na wear 2.0 ampak je pa source open :D
<dz0ny> reflective amoled
<dz0ny> torej sam od samsunga
<dz0ny> katere appe pa maš to
<dz0ny> a spet mycroft :D
<dz0ny> pa za tole uro je vsake 14 dni update
<dz0ny> k doda kak feature
<dz0ny> kar je kr nice
<metalcamp_> dz0ny:  kateri model imaš?
<msev-> amazefit ma
<msev-> aha torej more kšna firma kupt zaslon od samsunga :D
<msev-> HomeCompanion app
<metalcamp_> does it fit amazingly? :)
<msev-> amaze
<msev-> fit
<msev-> tale sony smartwatch3 morm skoz polnt :D
<msev-> drgač je pa kul :D
<msev-> tko 2 dni zdrži če ne uporabljam gps-a
<dz0ny> msev-: link do appa
<msev-> takoj dz0ny
<msev-> drgač pa valda tut mycroft pa macrodroid pa ghostracer pa oruxmaps
<msev-> to so top appi za watch imo :D
<msev-> https://bitbucket.org/schdef/home-companion/overview
<jabuk> schdef / home-companion— Bitbucket
<dz0ny> oruxmaps pa ni apkja vidt
<msev-> direkt na orux strani je
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/Setawpx.png https://i.imgur.com/OKA4Xrm.png https://i.imgur.com/9jauOvJ.png
<msev-> iz google playa so ga vrgl dol
<dz0ny> k se je dal piratske mape gor :)
<msev-> nevem a je bla to fora :D
<msev-> un locus je tut neki razvijal
<msev-> sam baje ni neki razvil
<msev-> je pa zj tale ghostracer huda app
<msev-> pa tip razvija offline mape tut za android wear
<msev-> pa Yatse za Kodi remote iz ure
<msev-> je tut kul
<dz0ny> to mas na stravi
<dz0ny> ist k ma gostracer
<dz0ny> ne razumem kaj bi blo vec :)
<msev-> pač mape pa da mi kaže vse podatke tut zravn vključno z srčnim utripom iz miband 1s :D
<msev-> k je dev dodal ta support :D
<msev-> pač kul strava top :D
<msev-> sam recimo ta home companion pa mycroft pa vrjetn ne delata na amazefitu
<dz0ny> kar je android only dela
<dz0ny> kar ma kak wear api ne dela
<dz0ny> lol msev- a veš da sva isto stara :D
<dz0ny> ti si 28 right?
<matjaz> old people
<slax0r> old farts
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> po cimpresah smrdite
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima philips tv..msg me
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> a je barvni_
<idioterna> ?
<CrazyLemon> RGB baby!
<upd> kok je velik ta s8
<upd> s8+ ubistvu čist prevelik
<CrazyLemon> podobno kot s7 ?
<upd> malenkost večji
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2VF8tmLFHw
<jabuk> Google I/O'17: Google Keynote - YouTube
<jabuk> Join us to learn about product and platform innovations at Google.
<CrazyLemon> T - 72"
<zdobbie> sekunde?
<CrazyLemon> '
<slax0r> feet?
<CrazyLemon> toes
<upd> Pwned on 6 breached sites and found no pastes (subscribe to search sensitive breaches)
<upd>  :/
<CrazyLemon> T-26'
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako porihtat kodi da ko greš na TV/Movies/karkoli iz desnega menija
<upd> a ima kdo gps k uporablja galileo
<CrazyLemon> da dejansko izpiše tam vsebino pol v desnem panelu
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
<CrazyLemon> pfft..delayed
<metalcamp> čist neresni
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
<metalcamp> ja, ob 19.00
<metalcamp> :D
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> shortly
<metalcamp> please wait...
<CrazyLemon> we'll begin shortly
<metalcamp> as i said
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<metalcamp> :D
<metalcamp> shortly!
<CrazyLemon> prekleti silikoni in dolina silikonov
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
<metalcamp> bubbles everywhere
<dz0ny> https://github.com/desktop/desktop/issues/1525
<jabuk> Github Desktop for Linux? · Issue #1525 · desktop/desktop · GitHub
<jabuk> Simple collaboration from your desktop
<zdobbie> ne se hecat
<dz0ny> zgleda bo tole AR io
<zdobbie> .gif nobody cares
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/129OnZ9Qn2i0Ew.gif
<sasa84> zdobbie: ne bit tak
<sasa84> :P
<matjaz> kesi sundar
<zdobbie> he's augmenting ur ads
<dz0ny> .aptf libsecret
<dz0ny> .apt libsecret
<jabuk> libsecret-tools {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libsecret-common {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libsecret-1-dev {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> libsecret-1-0 {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<zdobbie> odoh ja u Nju Meksiko
<dz0ny> well 2b of us
<CrazyLemon> yay..google assistant on iphone but not on nexus 5 :D
<matjaz> "I was in control with what I shared, every step of the way."
<matjaz> ha. haha.
<CrazyLemon> [19:57:37] <fileneedlab>: hejhoj
<CrazyLemon> [19:57:39] <fileneedlab>: a bi koga zanimalo predavanje o rust-u?
<CrazyLemon> [19:57:41] <fileneedlab>: recimo v petek v novih prostorih ljudmile...
<CrazyLemon> [19:57:43] <fileneedlab>: mamo na obisku enega Å¡vicarskega hekerja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/drugo/piratstvo-na-dolgi-rok-unicuje-domaco-ustvarjalnost-in-kulturo/422619
<jabuk> "Piratstvo na dolgi rok uničuje domačo ustvarjalnost in kulturo" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Zaradi piratstva Slovenija trpi veliko gospodarsko škodo, izgubo delovnih mest in davčnih prihodkov, na dolgi rok pa uničuje domačo ustvarjalnost in kulturo, je prepričan generalni sekretar ...
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km JZ od BREŽIC @17/05/2017 19:54:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.56+E
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..tale barbara pa deluje annoying
<metalcamp> dat optimism
<CrazyLemon> dat voice..dat 'awesome' attitude
<CrazyLemon> makes me sick
<CrazyLemon> 'superchat'..more like super annoying
<metalcamp> awesome
<metalcamp> super awesome!
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t...pls someone shut her up
<metalcamp> cool, right?
<CrazyLemon> but seriously..kako tako annoying oseba dobi tako službo?
<metalcamp> she's got googliness
<CrazyLemon> thats plain crazy
<metalcamp> exactly!
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa je zdaj kotlin
<matjaz> VPS - autopilot for blind people
<matjaz> kr awesome
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> not as awesome as barbara!
<matjaz> tru.dat
<matjaz> ABU!
<matjaz> MVP!
<dz0ny> haha, stick it to the trump
<matjaz> aha :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nicer java
<CrazyLemon> he said nicer java..nicer...java
<matjaz> he's a joker this guy
<dz0ny> python with braces mit java api
<CrazyLemon> a se sam men zdi ali je google io vsako leto manj zanimiv?
<metalcamp> we're getting old
<yang> https://vid.me/zU7v
<jabuk> Here we, here we, here we f&£ ing go! (Via BBC Three)-10154776024210787 - Vidme
<jabuk> Like watching videos and supporting the creators who make them? Join 25 million other humans on Vidme today.
<metalcamp> "Customer may not use the Services to engage in mining cryptocurrency"
<metalcamp> lol
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/CMichaelGibson/status/863905233939943428/photo/1
<jabuk> C. Michael Gibson MD on Twitter: "Determining if an image is a Chihuahua or muffin is a tough problem in artificial intelligence https://t.co/aXUQ4KPfgM"
<matjaz> treba Google tole vprašat!
<skyx> lp
<skyx> matjaz: a I/O gledas?
<matjaz> nič več
<skyx> kaj je bilo zadne pol ure?
<skyx> da vidim kaj sem zamudil :)
<CrazyLemon> nič nisi zamudil
<CrazyLemon> except superchat!
<CrazyLemon> so awesome!
<matjaz> barbara!
<matjaz> also, kdo ma skonfiguriran PGP za emaile?
<CrazyLemon> enigma anyone?
<matjaz> sam rabim da mi nekdo email pošlje da neki sprobam
<CrazyLemon> dej mail..mogoče pa men dela..mogoče pa ne :D
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/publickey.matjaz@finzgar.net.txt
<matjaz> pa na tale ključ zakleni
<matjaz> tole je na Protonmailu, pa šele danes sem opazu, da ti drugi lahko s PGP pošiljajo pa ti dekriptira
<matjaz> in me zanima kako to dela :D
<CrazyLemon> nisi vreden  zaupanja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz poslano
<matjaz> najs, dela
<matjaz> no tale tadrug pa ni glih kul :D
<matjaz> <div class="alert alert-danger"><span class="pull-left fa fa-exclamation-triangle"></span><strong>PGP/MIME Attachments Not Supported</strong><br>This message contains attachments which currently are not supported by ProtonMail.</div>
<CrazyLemon> v attachmentu je bil signature
<matjaz> aha
<CrazyLemon> no dej mi ti pošlji svoj mail pa dodaj svoj signature move
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> glih gledam če se da :D
<matjaz> ne morem, PGP gre samo med Protonmail uporabniki
<CrazyLemon> protonmail..more like noprotonmail!
<matjaz> still better than gmail though!
<CrazyLemon> na-a! didnt you see all the AI stuff today?!
<matjaz> pfft! mycroft > google
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j6e0mLPXOA
<jabuk> Boga- Nowhere to run ( Baby Driver trailer soundtrack) - YouTube
<jabuk> baby driver trailer song
<zdobbie> NOWHERE TO HIDE
<zdobbie> them? http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/arrested-development-officially-renewed-season-5-at-netflix-1004529
<matjaz> old
<matjaz> also, CANT FUCKEN WAIT!
<zdobbie> they call I go VROOOM
<matjaz> as dobr film?
<matjaz> aj*
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> ampak se ni releasan
<zdobbie> august
<CrazyLemon> avgust*
<matjaz> August*
<CrazyLemon> Avgust*
<matjaz> tist star ime za Avgust*
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zf3xiY-MBU
<jabuk> Battlestar Galactica Deadlock - Announcement Trailer - YouTube
<jabuk> The Cylons have rebelled. The alliance of the Twelve Colonies falters. Take control of Colonial Fleet, and save humanity from an endless war. www.slitherine....
<CrazyLemon> srpan smth?!
<matjaz> ne morem se spomnit ker je :D
<dz0ny> zdej sam Å¡e 1st war serijo nardijo
<CrazyLemon> veliki!
<zdobbie> tis but a Harry Potter And His Magic Subaru
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuCn8ux2gbs
<jabuk> history of the entire world, i guess - YouTube
<jabuk> http://billwurtz.com patreon: http://patreon.com/billwurtz spotify: https://play.spotify.com/artist/78cT0dM5Ivm722EP2sgfDh itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us...
<zdobbie> old-some
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INNQ8jRbMfY
<jabuk> This Is Not Happening - Russell Peters - Adventures in Saudi Arabia - Uncensored - YouTube
<pitastrudl> je biu dobr tist history of japan
<jabuk> While working in Saudi Arabia, Russell Peters was asked to do a private show for a prince who introduced him to a very surprising fan. Watch full episodes of...
<pitastrudl> sam tale pa ne vec tok
<pitastrudl> :/
<zdobbie> he?
<pitastrudl> que?
<zdobbie> aja
<zdobbie> ocitno nisi svetovljan
<CrazyLemon> unlike this guy ^
<zdobbie> on every level but physical I identify as a world-citizen
<pitastrudl> not everyone is osvetljen about memes as this guy
<CrazyLemon> he's such a world class kinda guy
<pitastrudl> amen
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. last call za philips tv
<zdobbie> HOW MUCH
<CrazyLemon> how big is the real question
<pitastrudl> inb4 katodni
<zdobbie> inb4 black-and-white
<zdobbie> philips TV, or Philip's TV?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.philips.si/c-p/55PUS6482_12/-
<jabuk>  Izjemno tanek televizor 4K z Android TV™ 55PUS6482/12 | Philips
<jabuk> Natančna izdelava in vsestranska zasnova z roko v roki. Televizor Philips serije 6400 združuje osupljivo ločljivost 4K Ultra HD s čudovito kakovostjo zvoka iz vgrajenega zvočniškega modula z nizkotoncem. Poleg tega pa boste s sistemom Android TV uživali v številnih drugih možnostih.
<CrazyLemon> this one is the biggest one
<pitastrudl> mam 17.5€
<zdobbie> 16
<pitastrudl> zraven ti lahko priložim še en used 320gb disk če rabš
<zdobbie> 14 brez diska
<CrazyLemon> how used and how much pr0n on the disk?
<zdobbie> iz it ze german porn?
<pitastrudl> 600dni power on timea, some deleted .3gpp porno form the last decade
<CrazyLemon> its obviously hentai
<pitastrudl> ayyyyy
<CrazyLemon> [22:22:59] <pitastrudl>: je biu dobr tist history of japan
<pitastrudl> ficken auf mein schintzel
<CrazyLemon> ^
<pitastrudl> mmmm
<pitastrudl> zate zdobbie, the fines of german quality
<zdobbie> ur naked selfies with the hilter mustache?
<zdobbie> moustache
<pitastrudl> yeaaa boii
<CrazyLemon> i'm aroused
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.google.com/android/beta?u=O
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-18
<pitastrudl> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> nek poceni access point nucam, kdo kaj predlaga? :)
<speed-> ali pa nek ojacevalec .d
<idioterna> za kaksno uporabo
<speed-> nucam internet 2 metra naprej kak je trenutno :)
<speed-> na terasi mi dela katastrofalno
<speed-> in to treba porihtat
<pitastrudl> stene podri
<pitastrudl> :d
<speed-> ja to bo to
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: ti posodim hiltija?
<speed-> haha
<speed-> ni treba posodit
<speed-> lahko prides prebit
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> pripravi pivo
<slax0r> boma brez hiltija
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa vzemi ga
<speed-> bova na suho
<speed-> z njim po steni mlatila rocno :D
<slax0r> hehe
<yang> speed-: Imas 802.11n router in 802.11n laptop ?
<yang> pri ac lahko so kaki problemi z driverji, ce imas openwrt
<speed-> 802.11g mam
<speed-> router zaj gledam
<speed-> hjao to tudi morem te menjat kak kaze :D
<speed-> hm mogoce pa samo router menjam pa bo glih dovolj dalec lovilo
<speed-> ker resno nucam glih 2 metra :D
<speed-> no ka pravite vi experti
<speed-> trenutno mam nek dzabe TP-Link
<metalcamp_> speed-: si poskusil povečati oddajno moč?
<speed-> kak
<speed-> to staro sranje nema nic opcij
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> daj gor nek openwrt
<metalcamp_> verjetno imaš stock firmware
<speed-> ja original je
<speed-> to nekak sploh dvomim
<speed-> da podpira openwrt :D
<speed-> nope, not possible
<zdobbie> believe?
<speed-> se malenkost novejsi kot ta jajca ko mam
<speed-> pa nima veze
<speed-> kupim novega samo me zanima ka naj vzamem
<speed-> itak 10let novejsa zadeva, bo valda dodala teva 2 metra ki mi falita :SD
<napsy> lp
<speed-> lp
<metalcamp_> speed: linksys wrt1200ac
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> 120eur mater
<speed-> kitajci so se podrazili :p
<metalcamp_> drugače pa glej asuse, zadnje čase so precej popularni, pa baje imajo dober firmware
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 11.km SZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @18/05/2017 08:23:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+15.87+E
<speed-> ta router mi je dejansko vsec
<speed-> ki si ga linkal
<napsy> tega mam js doma
<napsy> oz. mal bolsi model se mi zdi
<speed-> kak dalec ti wifi lovi? :)
<napsy> signal ni problem
<napsy> je itak odvisen od zgradbe
<speed-> evo ta drek mam zaj
<speed-> https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-TL-WR541G-Extended-Wireless-Antenna/dp/B0014JIKH6
<speed-> pa morem dodat 2 metra interneta :D
<speed-> valda bi ovi po defaultu to naredo ali?
<napsy> 2 metra internet?
<speed-> ja na terasi :)
<speed-> so tocke vmes ko koliko toliko dela
<speed-> pa so tocke ko ni signala
<napsy> aja, nevem ker nimam terase .. z signalom nism mel problemov
<napsy> cene pa nabavis repetitor pa je problem resen
<napsy> ga dobis za 20 evrov
<speed-> mhm
<slax0r> https://streamable.com/rgf3k
<jabuk> Streamable - free video publishing
<jabuk> Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.
<zdobbie> a to je speed- danes zjutraj na prekmurskih ravnicah?
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> potem bo pa spet govoril da ni divjal po kocevju
<zdobbie> jebenti
<zdobbie> maste kr fajno infrastrukturo
<speed-> ves da mamo
<msev-> dz0ny, js sm 29, you youngster!
<slax0r> samo glede na vreme mi zgleda to bolj babno polje
<slax0r> tako da speed- je zdaj spet tam divjal
<slax0r> upam da ni dz0nyu ukradel kakega avta
<zdobbie> GTA role-playing gone mad
<speed-> msev- ti si 29 ?
<speed-> si ziher? :D
<zdobbie> eden mlajsih na KI!
<zdobbie> I guess
<slax0r> KI?
<msev-> Kem.inst.
<matjaz> old people!
<matjaz> also, LITTLE FRIYAY!
<slax0r> Kem.inst.?
<zdobbie> they don't know the pleasure of firing off plastic bullets!
<msev-> back in them olden days stuff was handled differently
<slax0r> FRIYAY!
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> not yet?
<speed-> wrt1900acs bom vzel
<zdobbie> mad lad
<slax0r> ko ne bo delalo pa bo spet sel divjat
<speed-> pridem ti divjat po zeni ja
<slax0r> bolje ti kot kaksen ded
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> kdaj gremo na pivo? :)
<slax0r> saso ze lahko gre? :D
<speed-> ej
<speed-> v srejdo
<speed-> po deli pridi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> evo ga
<matjaz> prekmurje uprising
<metalcamp_> indeed
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/facebook/000/018/459/53697461.jpg
<metalcamp_> Å¡e malo pa se odcepimo
<slax0r> zakaj bi se odcepili ko pa lahko samo MS naredimo kot glavno mesto rS
<idioterna> js vas podpiram
<idioterna> pa prekmurscina mora bit edini uradni jezik
<speed-> to itak
<speed-> to sploh ni vprasanje vec!
<metalcamp_> odlično!
<metalcamp_> idioterna: lifetime free dödoli for you
<idioterna> https://www.mail-archive.com/search?l=lugos-list@lugos.si&q=subject:%22%5C%5B+LUGOS+%5C%5D+net+traffic%22&o=newest&f=1
<jabuk> subject:"\[ LUGOS \] net traffic"
<idioterna> sam zarad tega.
<yang> :)
<yang> Kaksen predlog glede nakupa kvalitetnega pisarniskega stola ?
<b4d> ergoles ali pa spinalis ce imas kes
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 7.km JZ od OBREŽJA @18/05/2017 10:26:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.82+N,+15.62+E
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqpNPhf3J0I
<jabuk> Custom water cooling loop on full fan speed - YouTube
<jabuk> Audio test on my new water cooling loop. Full fan speed, loud as heck
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do-8g5bwYy4
<jabuk> Custom water cooling loop on automatic fan speed control - YouTube
<jabuk> Audio test on my new water cooling loop. Automatic speed control, barely audible.
<slax0r> je kar razlika :)
<napsy> um glede na to da je vceraj bil google i/o .. so napovedal kake nove izdelke?
<CrazyLemon> yup..tensor cloud
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp_> superchat!
<zdobbie> no, just tfc
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1654.98, low: 1620.82, high: 1678.72, bid: 1646.73, ask: 1653.99
<slax0r> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/dangerous-microsoft-edge-bug-displays-one-set-of-numbers-but-prints-another/
<jabuk> Dangerous Microsoft Edge Bug Displays One Set of Numbers, but Prints Another
<speed-> lol
<speed-> kaki konji ej
<speed-> naj zaprejo vse browsere
<zdobbie> ti prvi
<zdobbie> Cmd+Q
<zdobbie> go on
<b4d> zdobbie: to da sta W pa Q tako blizu me vsake toliko razjezi :D
<metalcamp_> no mac talk plz
<b4d> metalcamp_: wendy's much? :D
<metalcamp_> you punny guy :>
<b4d> :P
<b4d> uglavnem ena pohvala za ubuntu, server upgrade iz 12 do 16 celo dela
<b4d> razen da ti iz 14 na 16 malo preimenuje network interface
<metalcamp_> define malo
<b4d> verjetno je to kje dokumentirano, sam ain't nobody have tajm for that
<b4d> eth1 v ens32
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/LaML43K.jpg
<slax0r> sseveda, bog ne daj brat upgrade docse :P
<metalcamp_> who does that? :P
<msev-> certainly not me :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> msev-: to nam je jasno
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> is that kenny? did kenny assault a woman?
<metalcamp_> but...
<metalcamp_> they killed kenny!
<speed-> bastards..
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVkMzwKZbIE
<jabuk> Temple of the Dog - Times of Trouble w/ Lyrics - YouTube
<jabuk> Times Of Trouble Lyrics Artist(Band):Temple Of The Dog When the spoon is hot And the needle's sharp And you drift away I can hear you say That the world in b...
<idioterna> chris is dead.
<metalcamp_> je že kdo poskusil ustvariti google cloud platform trial račun z vcc?
<zdobbie> damn cris
<metalcamp_> vcc - virtual credit card, npr. entropay
<speed-> not me
<speed-> tak sem reven, da se virtualnih kreditnih nimam :/
<slax0r> mas pa gtx 1080
<idioterna> 1080 ma?
<idioterna> to pomoje lahko zamenja za moldavijo
<slax0r> skoraj
<b4d> :D
<speed-> mam
<speed-> pa ene 2 uri game playa tudi ze mam :D
<idioterna> a vr porn spilas
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> later, morm po froce
<b4d> speed-: ja to je pa to obratno sorazmerje cas:denar, s starostjo denar imamo in opremo posledicno tudi
<b4d> casa pa ponavadi zmanjka
<b4d> moji 2x780 vecino casa samevajo :D
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> pejte v penzijo ane
<idioterna> jsm tut sel
<idioterna> mam pa eno opozorilo: ko si v penziji nimas _nic_ casa.
<b4d> s tem sem tudi seznanjen ja :)
<idioterna> razn za po ircu razlagat drugim kako se motijo
<b4d> hehe
<idioterna> no al pa na slo-techu
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> sibam
<b4d> bye
<slax0r> iii, speed- je sprejel my friend request ^^
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie_> he famous now https://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/comments/6bva5t/cyclist_celebrates_stage_win_a_lap_early_goes_on/
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ozdiGys5g
<jabuk> MUSE - Dig Down [Official Music Video] - YouTube
<jabuk> Watch the music video for the new song “Dig Down” now! Director Lance Drake Producer Jocelyn Webber Executive Producer Danielle Hinde DP Sing Howe Yam Editor...
<skyx> lp
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/MhXlWqt.png
<zdobbie_> "And once again Ailes runs interference to distract from Donald Trump's problems."
<zdobbie_> https://gfycat.com/VioletGiftedIberianlynx
<jabuk> Running Man Butterfly GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch Running Man Butterfly GIF by pandaswears on Gfycat. Discover more actuallyfunny GIFs, koreanvariety GIFs, running man GIFs on Gfycat.
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3aOg6_7cEc
<jabuk> Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets Teaser Trailer #2 (2017) | Movieclips Trailers - YouTube
<jabuk> Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets Teaser Trailer #2 (2017): Check out the trailer starring John Goodman, Cara Delevingne, and Ethan Hawke! Be the f...
<CrazyLemon> tile pri NWI suck ass
<CrazyLemon> donkey ass
<CrazyLemon> spet so zaj... update pri day of infamy
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo za linux
<matjaz> classic NWI
<CrazyLemon> classic!
<CrazyLemon> pa enak sh1t kot je bil pri prejšnjem updejtu!
<zdobbie_> do I need to debug that shit again?
<CrazyLemon> no..i just said its the same sh1t all over again
<upd> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k6ryoninireias9/20170518_201043.mp4?dl=0 s8 :p
<jabuk> Dropbox - 20170518_201043.mp4
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<zdobbie_> how high are ya?
<CrazyLemon> sosed se je ob devetih lotu s hiltijem neki ustvarjat
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/LCRquGu.jpg mene je pa pilatus lovil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ga nisi z droneom prehitel :>
<dz0ny> ne smem letet
<dz0ny> zaprto območje
<CrazyLemon> babno polje je zaprto območje?
<CrazyLemon> area 51?
<zdobbie_> bears and aliens!
<matjaz> and dz0ny
<dz0ny> pa kemtrejlerji https://streamable.com/3df1x
<dz0ny> yep vadbišče poček jebliz
<CrazyLemon> kako blizu..poček je tam pri postojni a ni?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ https://www.facebook.com/groups/1061192740600692/permalink/1399789173407712/
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: poor man's wind tunnel
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ without wind?
<zdobbie_> "ce si dost hiter, mas vedno veter v prsa" - zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> i won't quote you on that..ampak naj ti bo
<CrazyLemon> pozno je
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobbie_> boi plz
<zdobbie_> real bois are just getting started
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-19
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 20.km JV od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @19/05/2017 05:15:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.21+N,+16.56+E
<speed-> guten morgen
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/QxouHfc.gifv
<jabuk> Get a car moron!
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> friiiiiiiiiiday
<metalcamp_> :D
<sasa84> jej
<slax0r_> jutro
<speed-> o
<matjaz> FRIYAY
<matjaz> \o/
<zdobbie> FREITAG -- NOT THAT FREI EH
<slax0r> FREDAS
<zdobbie> QUE
<speed-> PASA
<CrazyLemon> MUCHACHA
<zdobbie> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
<zdobbie> SUMMER 1 BITCHES https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcsM4HUEwVw
<sasa84> hauhau :D
<speed-> Die Ware wird in den nächsten 1-2 Werktagen bei Ihnen angeliefert.
<speed-> juhu!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo 1 dan so nucali slo banka na at banko :)
<zdobbie> aber das ist nich normal!
<zdobbie> Ja, ich weiss Franz! Das ist super!
<speed-> missgeburt!
<zdobbie> genau!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bb0k9HgQxc
<jabuk> Max Richter - November - YouTube
<jabuk> Taken from 'Memoryhouse' Available at: FatCat webstore: http://bit.ly/14gGYYF iTunes: http://bit.ly/11rpOXf Spotify: http://bit.ly/18O5OQy http://www.maxrich...
<sasa84> zdobbie: pa muse majo nov komad :P
<zdobbie> DIG DOWWWWWNNNNN
<zdobbie> YO
<zdobbie> IT'S LIKE
<zdobbie> SECOND COFFEE
<zdobbie> AT 9:41
<zdobbie> WAT EEN NUTTER
<speed-> folga tebi kave, ej !
<zdobbie> QUE/
<zdobbie> Yo te ne comprendo!
<speed-> puta madre
<CrazyLemon> evo..ker je petek in noben ne dela https://www.chrono.gg/warowl
<speed-> kaj to neke linke davas, z ceno
<zdobbie> did you just assume my laziness?
<speed-> a si nor :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: do rojstnega dneva je še daleč!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..Å¡e 9 mesecev
 * sasa84 nič ne ve
<slax0r> kaj pa ko se ta teden na biciklu nisem bil? :O
<CrazyLemon> vozis bicikl? :O
<b4d> everybody is doing it :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: da :O
<CrazyLemon> slax0r why? a je avto na servisu? :O
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, da se malo razgibam :)
<metalcamp_> b4d: motiš se
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: I am on strava, add me :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r link me
<slax0r> https://www.strava.com/athletes/21738178
<jabuk> Tomaž Lovrec | Cyclist on Strava
<slax0r> lol at my petty rides
<CrazyLemon> you are being followed
<slax0r> u2
<slax0r> brez bonoja
<CrazyLemon> Tomaž Lovrec has connected to you.
<CrazyLemon> we are so connected
<speed-> wow
<speed-> WOW
<CrazyLemon> i can feel the connection in my bytes
<slax0r> erm...
<slax0r> plz stop
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ovi te je vo ovado
<speed-> gotovo
<speed-> vsi znajo!
<slax0r> ce prej niste?
<speed-> pa nej vsi
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> eh, jebi ga :D
<speed-> ne skrbi tomazek
<speed-> vredik je
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the boss baby
<jabuk> The Boss Baby |31 Mar 2017 97 min| Animation, Comedy, Family
<jabuk> A suit-wearing briefcase-carrying baby pairs up with his seven-year old brother to stop the dastardly plot of the CEO of Puppy Co.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.5/10 (10,901 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3874544
<CrazyLemon> sounds awesome!
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r
<speed-> idemo v sredo na eno
<speed-> ali kak si z cason?
<slax0r> sreda
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> mislin ka bi lejko ja
<speed-> ok te pa vala
<speed-> nullneun, hooters?
<sasa84> na ubuntu-si vsi bicikliramo!
<slax0r> nebi negi vun iz graza?
<slax0r> te se mi ni treba nazaj not vozit
<slax0r> po sihtu
<slax0r> kdaj koncata vidva?
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> kdaj ti koncas?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jaz nekak upam
<speed-> ka spickamo tam ob 3
<speed-> v sredo :)
<slax0r> tak hitro jaz dvomim da bom lahko
<speed-> pa te te pocakamo :D
<slax0r> ob 4ih verjetno najhitreje
<slax0r> sasos90 de lejko pocako?
<slax0r> ali de ga zena bila?
<speed-> :))
<speed-> jes vozin
<speed-> ne skrbi!
<zdobbie> lol
<speed-> pa dopust man te naprej
<speed-> tak ka
<slax0r> "tepla" za vas manj-prekmurce
<zdobbie> ravno zato ga mora skrbet
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> bomo ze resili
<speed-> pa ce glih bo te of malo fasal :)
<speed-> ce si pa clovik nesmi ene pive spiti
<speed-> te pa tudi vse ka je praf
<speed-> ali ka ti pravis?
<metalcamp_> sliši se kot eden izmed hujših primerov nasilja v družini
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp_> no, bere
<sasa84> hvala slax0r za prevod
<sasa84> :)
<slax0r> ja zdobbie postaja mal sloppy z prevodi
<speed-> samo resno
<speed-> moj tolmac
<slax0r> fasal = da bo tepen
<speed-> ka zaj to
<speed-> na popravne bos sau :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<zdobbie> bíti  bíjem nedov., 3. mn. stil.
<zdobbie> 2. dajati komu udarce: bije in udriha; biti do krvi; biti po glavi; bije ga kot živino; biti se po čelu
<zdobbie> kaj mi je prevajati?
<speed-> tak tak
<zdobbie> to je lepa knjizna slovenscina, kakrsna se pricakuje od slovenske lipe sinov
<speed-> biti do krvi
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> .sskj biti
<jabuk> bíti bíjem nedov., 3. mn. stil. bijó; bìl (í ȋ) 1. močno, ostro zadevati se ob kaj: dež bije ob okna; plešoče noge bijejo ob tla; debele kaplje so mu bile v lice; veter jim bije v obraz; toča bije po strehi / preh., pesn. kolesa bijejo enakomerno pesem; pren. luč bije v oči; trušč nam bije v ušesa // udarjati z nogo, z roko ob kaj: biti s pestjo po mizi; konji bijejo s kopiti ob tla / konj bije in grize brca; tog
<jabuk> dajati komu udarce: bije in udriha; biti do krvi; biti po glavi; bije ga kot živino; biti se po čelu // knjiž., z notranjim predmetom udeleževati se oboroženega boja: biti odločilno bitko; biti boj s sovražnikom; bitke se bijejo; pren. biti hude duševne boje3. navadno v zvezi z ura z zvočnim znakom naznanjati čas: ima stensko uro, ki bije; preh. njihova ura bije tudi četrti; ura kaže tri in bije dve; pol bije; nar. ura
<jabuk> brezoseb. deset je bilo; pravkar bije pet4. navadno v zvezi s srce s širjenjem in krčenjem ritmično poganjati kri po žilah: srce mu še bije; sr
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: išče po franu samo po sskj ali po vseh slovarjih?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ po vseh
 * metalcamp_ too lazy to open github
<zdobbie> ^ me_irl
<sasa84> zdobbie: ampak včasih je pri kakšnih narečjih kaj čisto xy :D
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/timofurrer/russian-roulette
<jabuk> GitHub - timofurrer/russian-roulette: You want to push your luck? ... Go ahead and try your best with this CLI russian roulette!
<jabuk> russian-roulette - :four_leaf_clover: You want to push your luck? ... Go ahead and try your best with this CLI russian roulette! :boom:
<Matthai> hmm, kako v psql poiščem vse zapise, kjer se en stoolpec začne s specifičnim textom, recimo "rea"
<Matthai> select naziv, znesek, banka from dutb where (naziv ~* 'rea'); - to mi najde tudi "CREATIVA"
<sasa84> metalcamp_: kruta!
<zdobbie> Matthai: probej "^rea"
<zdobbie> ce je to priblizno normalen regex interpreter, bi moral delat
<Matthai> tnx, dela
<speed-> sasa84 kak to mislis xy
<speed-> vse je z razlogom!
<sasa84> mhm...ja ja...mhm
<sasa84> jeeeeeej še zdobersek je prišel!
<speed-> hi5
<yang> Ali je tale hire.withgoogle.com kaksna lažna stran al jo že kdo uporablja =?
<yang> sem naredil login pa me ne spusti noter
<zdobbie> :>
<CrazyLemon> must be because they dont wantyou
<CrazyLemon> must be because they dont want you
<yang> sprasujem, ce je lazna stran, ker ni domena google.com , neki xy strani pa ne mislim posredovati svojega google logina
<CrazyLemon> [11:25:36] <yang>: sem naredil login pa me ne spusti noter
<yang> ja ta login, ni enak loginu na google.com
<zdobersek> whois pravi, da je od tapravga gugla
<metalcamp_> je legit, ker majo tudi druge projekte na tej domeni, recimo quickdraw.withgoogle.com
<metalcamp_> what CrazyLemon said... doesn't sound that crazy :)
<CrazyLemon> and you can quote me on that!
<zdobbie> "must be because they dont want you"
<zdobbie>  - CrazyLemon, tfc
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: ne pozabi, pisava mora obvezno biti comic sans
<CrazyLemon> i'm not zdobbie ..i'm just comic not sans comic
<CrazyLemon> .gif damn son
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/26BGJtlhjVzXu1NDi.gif
<zdobbie> while you're old enough to be my father, I am not your son
<zdobbie> .gif damn papa
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/A5qaYXFGgGWg8.gif
<metalcamp_> je kdo včeraj spremljal google i/o?
<metalcamp_> je bilo kaj pametnega?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJsOA4Zl6Io
<jabuk> Silicon Valley: Season 4 Episode 4: Bloomberg Clip (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk> Jian-Yang talks Seefood Technologies and 'Not Hot Dog' with Emily Chang of Bloomberg Technology. Download Jian-Yang's Not Hot Dog app now: seefoodtechnologie...
<matjaz> login z googlom te vedno pelje na accounts.google.com
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/gallery/uTmu8
<jabuk> Parking 101 - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 1 votes and 0 views. Shared by slax0rr. Parking 101
<slax0r> only in slovenia :D
<metalcamp_> noice
<zdobbie> kod je to, v mürski?
<metalcamp_> pedal to the metal
<matjaz> aja to je poj že čez mejo
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: ms ima tako dobro urejen javni prevoz, da sploh ne potrebuje parkirnih hiš
<zdobbie> !g parkirna hisa murska sobota
<zdobbie> to se dela?
<slax0r> zdobbie: mb bolnica
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: ne dela, afaik so spremenili/zaprli api
<yang> to je verjetn msev- tko parkiral k je babico pripeljal za 5 min.
<slax0r> metalcamp_: pedal to the metal, pa se skoz
<zdobbie> "babca kr dol me pocakte!"
<metalcamp_> floor it!
<CrazyLemon> more like 3rd floor it
<zdobbie> .btc
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1742.13, low: 1632.53, high: 1743.37, bid: 1742.13, ask: 1744.00
<zdobbie> notbad.jpg
<idioterna> a kdo kup kej
<idioterna> sej bo zihr se rastl.
<CrazyLemon> he said..trying to up the value
<metalcamp_> pump & dump!
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.comae.io/wannacry-decrypting-files-with-wanakiwi-demo-86bafb81112d
<jabuk> WannaCry — Decrypting files with WanaKiwi + Demos – Comae Technologies
<jabuk> UPDATE: Actually, wanakiwi from Benjamin Delpy (@gentilkiwi) works for both Windows XP (x86 confirmed) and Windows 7 (x86 confirmed). This would imply it works for every version of Windows from XP to…
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1745.00, low: 1632.53, high: 1745.00, bid: 1744.00, ask: 1745.00
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 21.4°C @19.05.2017 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugozahodnik 3.23 m/s (11.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:11, Kulminacija: 13:00:38, Sončni zahod: 20:33:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 04min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<b4d_> dz0ny: v helpu za .imdb ima jabuk typo, OMDB namesto IMDB
<metalcamp_> b4d_: podatke pobira z omdb
<b4d_> uf my bad, vsak dan se nekaj novega naucimo :)
<metalcamp_> .xkcd
<metalcamp_> .xkcd
<metalcamp_> omg, jabuk is dead
<idioterna> disaster strikes
<b4d_> jaz sem .help probal pa je padel :/
<metalcamp_> idioterna: indeed
<idioterna> https://xkcd.com/1839/
<idioterna> b4d_: nobody can help you, apparently
<yang> https://www.mojedelo.com/vzdrzevalec/d-319993
<jabuk> Vzdrževalec- BAVARSKI STOLP, investicijsko podjetje, d.o.o.
<jabuk> Želiš službo kot Vzdrževalec- BAVARSKI STOLP, investicijsko podjetje, d.o.o. - Ljubljana. Prijavi se na MojeDelo.com
<yang> Že iščejo kader
<idioterna> hm, a da bi bil hisnik
<idioterna> rajs v ksnem unem CSOD domu kje v hribih
<yang> CSOD ?
<yang> Center Starejsih Obcanov... ?
<idioterna> CÅ OD
<zdobbie> center za solske & obsolske dejavnosti
<zdobbie> lul
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Bahrain-Merida ma vw passate za team car, registrirani so pa v zagrebu
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/xUPGcsRZmST4nWkHba/giphy.gif
 * pitastrudl puts CrazyLemon into a sack, throws the sack in the river, and hurls the river into space.
<zdobbie> ^ how mad is this lad tho
<pitastrudl> that was unexpected
<tadej> dan
<tadej> mi zna kdo po kmecko razlozit kaj je failover ip?
<tadej> :)
<yang> tadej: IP na katerega preklopi storitev, ko primarni IP izpade
<yang> storitev/servis
<tadej> aha
<tadej> hvala
<tadej> hvala
<tadej> :)
<yang> :)
<zdobbie> i.e. ce se ti pokvari plug, moras jt z motko dokoncat
<idioterna> tadej: to je ponavadi tisti ip, ki ni fizicno vezan na noben interface
<idioterna> ampak si ga masine podajajo
<tadej> aha torej za vec masin
<idioterna> ja, ampak samo ena naenkrat lahko drzi en ip
<idioterna> vec serverjev mas in ce tisti, ki je drzal ip pade dol, ga hitro pobere drug
<idioterna> za to da servira iste reci moras pa poskrbet ti
<pitastrudl> kaj ve mogoče kdo za mindfactory če se da na firmo naročevati
<pitastrudl> pač da se potem plača davek v sloveniji?
<pitastrudl> nevem točno kako naj bi to šlo, sprašujem za nekoga drugega
<zdobbie_> was ist ein mindfactory?
<zdobbie_> diese minds kann nicht manufactur gemachen, ich denkted?
<zdobbie_> mein deutsche beste deutsche
<pitastrudl> ayy lmao, du bist die lustige gedarm
<pitastrudl> 10/10 spaß
<zdobbie_> na ja
<CrazyLemon> schwaben auf
<idioterna> pitastrudl: joj na mindfactory pa nism se narocal na firmo
<idioterna> na computeruniverse kr znajo
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> okay
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<idioterna> pa z amazon.de (kadar so oni dejanski seller) pa z notebook.de mam dobre izkusnje
<idioterna> pr amazon.de loh dobis ksne une marketplace sellerje k ne znajo nardit racuna
<CrazyLemon> slax0r
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je pitastrudl danes povedal
<CrazyLemon> da je RAID za backup
<pitastrudl> pa ja
<pitastrudl> pač narediš raid 10
<pitastrudl> ker je najbolš , pa je backup ane
<pitastrudl> maš vbistvu na treh mestih podatke
<CrazyLemon> slax0r unleash yourself ^
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-20
<sasa84> mijav! :D
<yang> jutro sasa84
<yang> Dan za bicikel ?
<sasa84> hm hm
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 13.6°C @20.05.2017 6:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% jugovzhodnik 1.65 m/s (5.9 km/h)
<yang> Tukaj ne vem al bo padalo al ne, neki se sonce dela
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:10, Kulminacija: 13:00:42, Sončni zahod: 20:34:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> sonca ni...pri nas je oblačno
<yang> napovedane so plohe
<yang> danes in jutri je zbor oldtimerjev v Arboretumu
<yang> Moram napolnit baterije da bom kej pofotkal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a si že vstal?
<sasa84> a je šel že kdo po parenzani?
<yang> skyx: Mora bit kr lepo tm
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B3xRWn-IUAEv84E.png:large
<skyx> a?
<skyx> yang: what? :)
<yang> skyx: sasa84 sem mislil odgovort
<skyx> se mi je zdelo :)
<yang> skyx: Dobro jutro
<skyx> dobro jutro :)
<skyx> https://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/10155299643041840/
<jabuk> 9GAG - When you're nail over heels for McDonald's.By C...
<jabuk> When you're nail over heels for McDonald's.By C Channel
<sasa84> živjo skyx
<skyx> hello
<sasa84> ja yang ....razmišljava s prijateljev, če bi šla naslednji vikend mal na bicikl pa ke
<yang> skyx: Za prave američane
<krompircek> raid je za backup
<krompircek> kek
<krompircek> rip
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 12.6°C @20.05.2017 10:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% južni veter 3.17 m/s (11.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:10, Kulminacija: 13:00:42, Sončni zahod: 20:34:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sokol 1, javi se!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 12.5°C @20.05.2017 11:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% jugovzhodnik 1.95 m/s (7.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:10, Kulminacija: 13:00:42, Sončni zahod: 20:34:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> orao jedan
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tole je pa... okus čaja :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 parenzana je 140km dolga..or smth like that :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sam papcat grem pa se pomenva :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah če želiš parenzano prevozit boljše da ne greš papcat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> sej ne grem celo....sprašujem kaj bi blo bolš za en dan
<sasa84> s prijateljem bi Å¡la mal na bicikl naslednji vikend
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh..s prijateljem..a tko
<CrazyLemon> pol hrvaška stran..tam je manj prometa pa je primerna za "prijatelja"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a parkirava v kopru pa greva dol al predlagaš kej druzga?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čisto odvisno kako daleč imaš namen it
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahko parkiraš tudi zraven letališča in potem jo odpihneš na hrvaško
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> mu bom rekla ... on bi si želel it po tej poti malo :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. pazita se kač :p
<CrazyLemon> https://www.avto-magazin.si/natecaj/naj-cesta-2017/objave/
<jabuk> Akcija: najboljša in najslabša cesta v Sloveniji! Poiskali ju bomo z vašo pomočjo! -Avto Magazin
<jabuk> Največja zbirka avtomobilskih testov v Sloveniji, novosti iz sveta avtomobilizma, odkrivanje skrivnosti proizvajalcev, videoposnetki voženj, kolumne naših novinarjev, spletne debate in ceniki novih avtomobilov.
<speed-> \o
<matjaz> .imdb american gods
<matjaz> jabuk pls
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1898069/
<jabuk> American Gods (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb
<jabuk> Created by Bryan Fuller, Michael Green.With Ricky Whittle, Emily Browning, Bruce Langley, Yetide Badaki. A recently released ex-convict named Shadow meets a mysterious man who calls himself "Wednesday" and who knows more than he first seems to about Shadow's life and past.
<matjaz> I recommend
<matjaz> is awesome
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1751.12, low: 1711.09, high: 1788.59, bid: 1751.12, ask: 1759.82
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a ne ga lomt
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ja ni tako močan, morm neki druzga za čaj dat kuhat uporabt
<pitastrudl> tist jajčk za čaj je premajhen
<pitastrudl> rabm vrečke za čaj
<pitastrudl> ampak seveda
<pitastrudl> nikjer ne najdeš tega
<pitastrudl> v faking kopru
<pitastrudl> ffs
<pitastrudl> me jezi ko porabm pol dneva da najdem eno tako simpl stvar
<pitastrudl> seveda je pa ena trogivna na vsakih 100m, ena manj uporabna od druge
<pitastrudl> s/trogivna/trgovina
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj ni težko narest vrečko za čaj
<CrazyLemon> greš v avto..vzameš prvo pomoč, odrežeš kos gaze in not daš čaj
<CrazyLemon> ouila..vrečka za čaj
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVpRr1-PGgM
<jabuk> Tour de Pharmacy: Official Tease (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk> Starring Andy Samberg, John Cena, Daveed Diggs, Orlando Bloom, Freddie Highmore and more, Tour De Pharmacy premieres July 8 at 10PM on HBO. Follow HBO: https...
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon žal nimam avta
<pitastrudl> lahk pa iz tvojega
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a nisi reku da se voziš v lj
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> fyi..lekarno maš 20m stran :D
<pitastrudl> ni odprta right now
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ja sam ni moj avto
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol..looks nice :D
<speed-> ( . Y . )
<speed-> oh...not doing that...
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_n8FRILoYE
<jabuk> Darth L. Jackson - YouTube
<jabuk> Get these motherf*ckin Rebels off this motherf*ckin Death Star!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h3j44ckt-E
<jabuk> SCOTTISH STAR WARS - YouTube
<jabuk> UCH AYE SKYWALKER
<speed-> ma kdo ST1000DM003
<speed-> slucajno
<speed-> nucal bi enega
<speed-> pa se pripravlen sem placat :p
<yang> vprasaj se na kakem forumu
<yang> Jaz imam 2 TB 5400
<yang> tega nimam
<speed-> ne ne tocno tega bi nucal
<yang> ok
<yang> EBAY ?
<speed-> se ne mudi
<speed-> tak da ce slucajno tu kdo ma pa mece stran :D
<yang> vprasaj na s5tech
<yang> lahko das poizvedbo v male oglase
<speed-> sm fukno na bolho
<speed-> ce se nihce ne javi v par dneh
<speed-> se bom ubadal naprej :)
<yang> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3291_ac92124800_seagate_barracuda_1tb_3_5__sata3_64mb
<Resnik> zakaj točno tazga?
<jabuk> SEAGATE Barracuda 1TB 3,5" SATA3 64MB (ST1000DM003) trdi disk
<jabuk> SEAGATE Barracuda 1TB 3,5 SATA3 64MB (ST1000DM003) trdi disk z garancijo za najni�jo ceno. Primerjave, testi, ocene, nasveti. Hitra dostava tudi brezpla�no.
<yang> kupi tule
<speed-> ker tocno tega :D
<speed-> eh nebom to novo kupoval si nor
<speed-> stare gare
<speed-> :)
<yang> al mas raje takega z okvarjenimi sektorji ?
<speed-> nene tak pa ne :)
<yang> a zdej se bos pa se zmisljeval :)
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<speed-> pa malo si morem
<speed-> Resnik ka zaj ti
<speed-> kdaj me bodo odbanali? :D
<Resnik> nikoli
<Resnik> :D
<speed-> pff
<speed-> jebes take veze po tem takem :)
<sasa84> a predlagate kakšen film?
<pitastrudl> sasa84 arrival je bil ok
<pitastrudl> revenant?
<pitastrudl> heatefull eight?
<pitastrudl> shawshank redemption
<sasa84> arrival sem gledala...
<sasa84> shawshank tud
<sasa84> revenant tud... medved mi je bil najbolj všeč :P
<yang> sasa84: Boter 1-2-3
<pitastrudl> lotr extended verzije
<pitastrudl> the watchmen?
<yang> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTwrPd79amg
<yang> Da bos vedela kam na poletni dopust
<idioterna> sasa84: a arrival ti je bil vsec?
<sasa84> ma tko... to je film za mal čas prekladat :)
<yang> Jansatu potrdilo mandat 666 strankarskih članov
<idioterna> pol pa nimam nobenga dobrga predloga
<yang> 99%
<idioterna> komunisticno enoumje
<sasa84> idioterna: zame je FUL dober film the hours, pa od almodovarja vse o moji materi in govori z njo ...to so mi res taki top filmi
<sasa84> tudi sorrentino z la grande belezza in youth sta mi bila dobra (pač če štejem zadnja leta)
<sasa84> glasba v vseh the filmih je božanska
<upd> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1977.00, low: 1898.00, high: 1989.00, bid: 1977.00, ask: 1978.00
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni čudno da ti ni bil všeč arrival
<CrazyLemon> you weird gurl
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pač v redu film... ne bom ga pa še 1x gledala
<sasa84> kakšne druge bi pa še 1x oz sem jih že večkrat :)
<idioterna> sasa84: o, aha
<idioterna> sasa84: ce ti je la grande belezza bla vsec ti bo pomoje tut un conte de noel
<idioterna> je mal podobn pathos
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> the pong is a lie!
<skyx> Ti dajes smisel hudiču. :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> still a lie!
<zdobbie> praviste, da sem sam sebi smisel?
<CrazyLemon> fcking nwi servers
<yang> sasa84: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Postino:_The_Postman    &    https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Is_Beautiful
<yang> ampak si verjetno ze oba gledala
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sea_Inside
<jabuk> The Sea Inside - Wikipedia
<yang> tale tudi
<yang> ta zadnji je bolj v stilu almodovarja
<sasa84> vse troje sem gledala yang :)
<yang> nisem kaj dosti na tekocem z novimi filmi
<yang> bolj malo gledam TV
<yang> ce ze kaj gledam so to dokumentarci
<yang> Youth mi pa ni bil tolk vsec
<yang> prevec monoton film
<sasa84> the pope od njega... kolk dobra serija
<sasa84> nič... zdaj grem pa spat :)
<yang> ce bi se lotil filmov, bi si ogledal kaj vec od Woody Allena ali kaksno dobro komedijo Mela Brooksa
<sasa84> pridni bodite in lahkonočko :)
<yang> LN
<sasa84> papa
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-21
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/MRSuUyz.jpg
<sasa84> jou jou :D
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie> whuddup
<speed-> pa nic
<speed-> pocasi se zaganjam :)
<zdobbie> ne prehitro!
<zdobbie> opet!
<speed-> ha!
<CrazyLemon> powered by diesel?
<speed-> turbo diesel!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1832.95, low: 1720.36, high: 1838.00, bid: 1832.95, ask: 1834.69
<speed-> *sigh*
<zdobbie> used to be 2k
<zdobbie> sellsellsell
<speed-> EUR
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 2053.00, low: 1914.00, high: 2063.11, bid: 2053.00, ask: 2059.98
<zdobbie> ah
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/potovanja/manca-iz-kocevja-ki-namerava-obiskati-vsa-slovenska-jezera-foto-video-441157
<jabuk> Manca iz Kočevja, ki namerava obiskati vsa slovenska jezera #foto #video - siol.net
<jabuk> Manca Korelc, 33-letnica iz Kočevja z nalezljivim nasmeškom, ljubiteljica turizma, magistra trženja, strokovnjakinja za digitalni marketing in š..
<CrazyLemon> hm..js bi tudi z manco kolesaru :)
<zdobbie> zakaj?
<zdobbie> itak je premlada za tebe
<zdobbie> pustila bi te za sabo v prvem klancu
<CrazyLemon> torej bi bila na klancu pred mano?
<CrazyLemon> fine with me :>
<zdobbie> iz Kocevja je
<zdobbie> to je dost nevarno zanjo
<zdobbie> na kolesu
<speed-> ce nuca keri kaj mam jaz veze tam
<speed-> :p
<yang> https://archive.org/stream/BookDonaldTrump/Donald%20Trump_djvu.txt
<jabuk> Full text of "Book: Donald Trump"
<CrazyLemon> speed- dokler si ti dobu položnico na dom pomeni da so te veze bl slabe :D
<speed-> mas prav ja :D
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.8°C @21.05.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% zahodnik 5.5 m/s (19.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:29:26, Kulminacija: 13:03:07, Sončni zahod: 20:36:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme postojna
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.5°C @21.05.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severovzhodnik 4.34 m/s (15.6 km/h)
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:26:44, Kulminacija: 13:01:11, Sončni zahod: 20:35:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 08min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 20.9°C @21.05.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:26:12, Kulminacija: 13:01:07, Sončni zahod: 20:36:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 09min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.avto.net/Ads/details.asp?id=11954343
<jabuk> Volkswagen Golf :: Avtonet ::
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk> Volkswagen Golf UKRADENO VOZILO-,letnik:2010,6999 EUR :: www.Avto.net ::
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/sE2ZWU3.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny who dat?
<dz0ny> Miranda Kerr
<zdobbie> do u have a cool app? u might have a chance!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie superchat?
<zdobbie> muybe
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/UG7pVvG
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny en bike park bi mogu narest po teh hribih :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sm že razmišlju :)
<CrazyLemon> do it :)
<CrazyLemon> pozimi je aktualna tudi ciklokros scena v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahko tudi to se odvija po enaki/podobni trasi
<matjaz> ciklokros pozimi? na babnem polju?
<matjaz> tnx but no tnx
<zdobbie> why?
<zdobbie> no bears
<matjaz> -40 tho
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/3syqvi1PtMw?t=79
<jabuk> Mountain Biking with Phil Kmetz in North Carolina - RWS EP13 - YouTube
<jabuk> It's safe to say that Phil and I are the nerdiest mountain bikers on YouTube, so whenever we're in each others' neighborhoods we make it a point to link up. ...
<dz0ny> tkole je vecino poti
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej to je selling point ane
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny looks awesome
<matjaz> tole zgleda epic
<matjaz> pri nas je bolj strmo + več skal
<dz0ny> matjaz: rocky like this https://youtu.be/OeCG03klw9M?t=303
<matjaz> tko nekako ja
<sasa84> idioterna: https://www.strava.com/activities/999128233
<CrazyLemon> 9th overall on Kindergarten sprint (41s)
<CrazyLemon> torej 8 otrok je Å¡e pred tabo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ja not bad
<idioterna> sasa84: kr tko naprej
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kok pa si ti na Senior lestvicah?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie top of the tops
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: top of the pops*
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-14
<b4d> jutro
<zdobbie> howg
<metalcamp> o/
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6994.20, low: 6936.70, high: 7334.44, bid: 6984.60, ask: 6997.79
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 586.671871419 (0.0840576 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/seecurity/status/995906576170053633
<jabuk> Sebastian Schinzel on Twitter: "We'll publish critical vulnerabilities in PGP/GPG and S/MIME email encryption on 2018-05-15 07:00 UTC. They might reveal the plaintext of encrypted emails, including encrypted emails sent in the past. #efail 1/4"
<slax0r> zaj bi pa snicl jedel :/
<slax0r> pa sem pico narocil
<CrazyLemon> pico ob 10ih? :D
<CrazyLemon> souns 'aight
<CrazyLemon> sounds*
<slax0r> naroceno
<slax0r> pride tak okrog 11-12
<slax0r> upam
<slax0r> ker sem lacen ze ko pes
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ljubljana ali prekmurje? :)
<slax0r> lj
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> pri nas tam..30min 40max
<slax0r> eh, v prekmurju mi jo pripelajo 15-20min
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ce sem like 500m vstran od prve picerije
<speed-> ka te v mocvari delas
<slax0r> delam
<speed-> si spadno na glavo? :D
<speed-> pubeci oculus go
<speed-> je zakon :D
<msev--> kok izjemno beden je ta huawei
<msev--> snema v nekem h.265 al neki k ga noben vlc ne predvaja normaln
<msev--> niti resolve ga nemore zeditirat
<msev--> pol pa k s handbrakeom convert nardi Å¡e vedno ne dela
<msev--> mislm podn
<metalcamp> PICNIC?
<CrazyLemon> msev-- h265 ni nič takega kar vlc ne bi mogu predvajat
<msev--> kaj je pa pol narobe da mi noče filmčke od p10 predvajat in editirat
<msev--> ne na linuxu ne na windowsu
<msev--> samo na fonu
<msev--> smooth
<msev--> drugje choppy artefakti, diskoloracije itd :D
<speed-> DRM :p
<msev--> serius or troll?
<slax0r> never had issues
<slax0r> serious troll
<CrazyLemon> speaking of a serious troll.. sup zdobbie
<msev--> a da pol kao huawei nekako zaščiti filme da se jih ne da predvajat drugje
<CrazyLemon> msev-- ne verjamem.. prašaj na hauweislovenija twitter ali facebook
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ga ne gre predvajat
<msev--> pametno
<hiperflux> hoj
<b4d> jutro
<hiperflux> Prenesti želim e-maile iz enega strežnika na drug. Accounti se nahajajo v "etc mapi", mejli pa "mails" mapi. Trenutni strežnik ima root mapo home7/jazuser.   Novi strežnik pa ima home/jazuser. Če prenesem etc mapo z mejl accounti na novega, imam lahko probleme zaradi teh različnih imen home mape?
<b4d> mogoce, bos pac v nastavitvah popravil
<hiperflux> Ker v nekaterih datotekah, ki spadajo pod posamezni account, še ostaja v vsebini noter staro ime home mape. Bom moral to ročno spreminjati?
<b4d> pa uporabljaj rsync za prenos, da pravice obdrzis ta prave
<b4d> nazalost ti ne znam povedat, ampak to bo en sed pa imas vse spremenjeno
<slax0r> try it and see
<msev--> Video playback issue with videos I've taken on phone
<msev--> What is HEVC? Why does the Huawei P10
<dz0ny> msev--: hevc msev--pomen višji bitrate pr isti kvaliteti
<msev--> no problem je s tem hevcam očitno
<dz0ny> kako ze?
<dz0ny> sej nimas ancient pcja k b ti dropow frame?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce odpres v vlc moras prej nastavit da uporabi hw dekodiranje
<dz0ny> privzeto je sw
<dz0ny> gopro isto hevc kodira btw
<slax0r> dz0ny: 486 ma ;)
<msev--> ja nevem pač ja ne dela out of the box
<msev--> piše da rabm vlc 3.0 nightly al neki
<msev--> ne netu
<msev--> pa v resolveu Å¡e kr ne bo delal
<msev--> tko sux
<slax0r> u sux
<CrazyLemon> na dpdjevi strani označim da mi paket pustijo na petrolu..in kam ga oni dostavijo? na dom :D
<dz0ny> mogoče maš pa nafto pod bajto
<CrazyLemon> fuck them bitcoins.. oil is the new gold..amirite?!
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vvDyEbYhDk&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> YouTube
<slax0r> thanks jabuk
<dz0ny> I was bit skittish
<zdobbie> dat ugh
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEmhSnNWQbM
<jabuk> crash - YouTube
<slax0r> a si kaj pojedel? :D
<dz0ny> mal frišne zemlje
<slax0r> was it gud?
<zdobbie> maybe educational?
<slax0r> to keep your mouth above ground when crashing?
<msev--> s handbrakeom mi je ratal
<msev--> legacy - normal preset sm uporabu
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-15
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> utro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> j
<speed-> o
<slax0r> ka zaj
<slax0r> podjetnik
<slax0r> delas kaj?
<slax0r> pa zakoj nika?
<speed-> eh gnes moren celo delati
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> sicer zaj iden na kavo
<speed-> te pa do 12 to skup namecen
<speed-> te pa me naj njajo na meri :D
<slax0r> cedno :D
<speed-> pa placo cakan
<speed-> picka jin materna
<speed-> rok je bil do petka
<speed-> torek se vedno nic
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ge san dobo ze, en del
<slax0r> so mi na s.p. nakazali placo majmuni
<speed-> hehe
<slax0r> boli me k, de na konci leta rihtala bilance :D
<speed-> ma jes san ko kavbojec
<speed-> brez pogodbe
<speed-> brez vsega lol
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo prvi racun so mi placali ze...tak ka vse kul
<speed-> sicer 1 teden po roki
<speed-> ali ajde naj jim bo :D
<speed-> do vutro cakan, te pa stenkan
<speed-> oz
<speed-> dokec ne pride, pisen 8 ur na dan refreshanje ebanke :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> mores njin praf po dnevi poslati ka si delo?
<slax0r> ge samo na racun napisen neka za celi mesec pa gotovo
<speed-> em
<speed-> ja xls jin poslen coj
<speed-> pac vore pa ka se je delalo
<speed-> isto kak smo prle booking meli
<speed-> samo to je tak razmis
<speed-> telko gli ka napisen na keri projekt naj oni bookajo
<slax0r> aja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.avto-magazin.si/novice/pravilnik-o-kolesarskih-povezavah-zeli-urediti-poti-in-privabiti-vec-kolesarjev/
<jabuk> Pravilnik o kolesarskih povezavah želi urediti poti in privabiti več kolesarjev - tudi na ceste - Novice - Avto Magazin
<jabuk> Ministrstvo za infrastrukturo je izdalo pravilnik, ki med drugim želi spodbujati kolesarstvo, izboljšati varnost kolesarjev in ponuditi atraktivne......
<b4d> #ubuntu-ms :D
<CrazyLemon> Dont pay attention on my illiteracy, Im from Japan.We installed mine malicious program onto your system.Since that moment I stole all personal background from your system. Additionally I got a little bit more then just data.The most entertaining evidence which I got- its a record with your wanking.I adjusted virus on a porn site and then you installed it. The moment you decided with the video and clicked on a play, my software instantly set up
<CrazyLemon> on your system.
<CrazyLemon> priceless
<CrazyLemon> well actually not really priceless... "If you desire to destroy the records- pay me 340 euro in Bitcoins.It is my Bitcoin number - 18nDLxd7sNEz1PHkiyKgPvHDQzw9ijKciJ "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://blockchain.info/address/18nDLxd7sNEz1PHkiyKgPvHDQzw9ijKciJ
<jabuk> Bitcoin Address 18nDLxd7sNEz1PHkiyKgPvHDQzw9ijKciJ
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7325.00, low: 6950.68, high: 7449.01, bid: 7323.50, ask: 7334.20
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 614.629484242 (0.0838955 BTC)
<napsy> this is it, zadnji dan ko irc gateway za slack dela :(
<napsy> skoda
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> losing interest in slack
<slax0r> oz. lost interest in slack
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: si nakazal?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r buying btc as we speak
<Lurker69> dz0ny: pazi se mal, a ni robic umru ne enem podobne padcu za njegovo hišo?
<dz0ny> tle sm sam zdrsnu
<Lurker69> uh, ne robič, on gorski kolesar
<Lurker69> Gorazd Stražišar
<Lurker69> pa robič je tund unrl na kolesu blizu doma če se ne motim
<zdobbie> jo, na gorskem kolesu
<slax0r> ljudje so umrli tudi ko so se v spanju skotalili iz postelje
<zdobbie> ker niso bli v postli s kolesom
<slax0r> ali pa tudi
<msev--> svi so tu a tebe nema
<msev--> evo me
<idioterna> Lurker69: robic je umru k je u passata prletu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a bo
<zdobbie> mrbit bo
<zdobbie> bo
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo težave s tweetdeckom?
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-16
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> juhu placa prisla :p
<napsy> :+1
<speed-> prvo so bili 10dni prepozni, zdaj samo 2 :D
<speed-> mogoce bo drugi mesec ze na rok placano haha
<slax0r> potem pa ze 4dni pred rokom
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> te pa ze brez racuna
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwAjcU2_maI
<jabuk> BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY Official Trailer (2018) Rami Malek, Freddie Mercury, Queen Movie HD - YouTube
<jabuk> BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY Official Trailer (2018) Rami Malek, Freddie Mercury, Queen Movie HD © 2018 - Fox Comedy, Kids, Family and Animated Film, Blockbuster, Actio...
<slax0r> tole zna pa bit zanimivo :)
<metalcamp> mhm
<metalcamp> sem ravno včeraj zasledil
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> gtfo
<metalcamp> dat nickname
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 18.10 aka Cosmic Cuttlefish
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DdRpxiAW4AI9sTe.jpg:large
<speed-> wat?
<CrazyLemon> phishing :D
<speed-> ne ni
<speed-> lepo ga je proso
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnDWSvaQ1I
<jabuk> Is Google always listening: Live Test - YouTube
<jabuk> Follow up video: https://youtu.be/kv8gvXPwWjY Does Google and Facebook listen in and record conversations and audio even when they're not open? I perform a l...
<Lurker69> not sure if prank, flawed methodology or real
<Lurker69> sem vedno mislu da je to sam mit, in da je to kar ljudje opažajo rezultat tistih ultrasoničnih beaconov po trgovinah ki nam vsilijo oglase v telefon ko gremo mimo njih
<Lurker69> težko verjamem da bi microsoft, z zaprtim google chromeom, zastonj pošiljal podatke googlu
<CrazyLemon> naroču 1 verigo shimano pri veb company
<CrazyLemon> dobu 2
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 wireshark it :)
<CrazyLemon> js ne verjamem v ta BS
<Lurker69> js tud ne, čeprav sem enkrat bral da se da take stvari nardit tko da jih wireshark ne zazna
<Lurker69> če audio analiziraš na telefonu ali PCju, in ne na google serveryju, je treba na google prenest samoe nekaj bajtov z ključnimi besedami, ne celotnega streama
<Lurker69> in to se da z lahkoto skrit med ostale synchorinization/update prenose
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 in meniš da bi se to takoj (literally v nekaj sekundah) nato opazilo pri oglasih?
<Lurker69> ne, sej pravim da ne verjamem
<Lurker69> čeprav za android, bi pa verjel da dela kej podobnega, vsaj kadar uporabnik dovoli da je uključen mikrofon
<Lurker69> sem velikokrat slišal da ljude rečejo da jim je nakaj ur ali dni po tem ko so se pogovarjali o nekem produktu, google začel prikazovati relevantne oglase
<Lurker69> in do zdej sem si to razlagal z temi bekoni https://www.wired.com/2017/05/hundreds-apps-can-listen-beacons-cant-hear/
<jabuk> Hundreds of Apps Can Listen for Marketing ‘Beacons’ You Can’t Hear | WIRED
<jabuk> So-called ultrasonic beacons are becoming even more popular with marketers. Here's how to shut them out.
<Lurker69> torej, idejo de se ljudje pogovarjhajo o tem prodktu so dobili ko so videli oglas za njo, in ta oglas je ob istem času poslal beacon na telefon
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 vse kar google posluša naj bi bilo v
 * CrazyLemon finds google voice history link
<Lurker69> kar je u bistvo celo hujše, če men vpraša, namesto da ti telefon prisluškuje ti oglasi vsadijo misli
<Lurker69> ja google search histroy se shranjuje, pa gmail email se tudi preskenirajo za ključne besede
<CrazyLemon> https://myactivity.google.com/myactivity
<jabuk>  Welcome to My Activity
<jabuk> Find and see your search history, browsing history, and other activity that's saved to your Google Account in My Activity. You’re in control of this data and can easily delete activity from your account.
<Lurker69> problem je sam če aplikacije uporabljajo mikrofon tudi po tem ko je uporabnik to izklicno prepovedal
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je ali lahko res aplikacije uporabljajo mikrofon čeprav nimajo dovoljenja za to?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj v novih različicah androida?
<Lurker69> ja to bi bilo zaskbljujoče
<Lurker69> in ni nemogoče ad androig dovoli googlovim aplikacijam kak backdoor skozi google assistant
<Lurker69> tiste cortane, siriji morjo poslušat 24/7
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 sej tudi android ves čas posluša
<Lurker69> to sn mislu z "google assistant"
<Lurker69> ne vem točno če ma google sexi ime za to aplikacijo tko ko ma MS Cortana and Apple Siri
<Lurker69> pa android kod OS mora tud skos poslušate če želi nadzorovati ketere aplikacije dobijo mic stream kdaj
<CrazyLemon> a kdo tukaj vozi dizla? a je gas pri vseh tko unresponsive ali samo pri temu ki sm ga js vozu?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: masa
<zdobbie> (voznika)
<Lurker69> CrazyLemon: morš prit do tam ko turbo začne pihat, tam postane pedal mal bolj odziven
<Lurker69> ampak u glavnem mjo dizli tri poziciji pedala, štan gas ki se sliši kot traktor, nekje v sredini vzdžuješ trenutno hitrost, gas do daske  včasih povzroči da hitrost začne naraščati
<Lurker69> ampak brez heca, men je všeč velik navor, lahka si len z menjalnikom in voziš skos v visokih prestavah, pa bremzanje z mašino je veliko učintovitejše
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-17
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<zdobbie> haio
<lynxlynxlynx> gmornin
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<b4d> mali petek
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 js sm len s svojim bencinarjem ampak vseeno ko dam gas imam občutek da se premikam.. v tem dizlu ga nism mel.. mogoče ima čudno naštimana prestavna razmerja al neki
<idioterna> gas pri dizlih je cist isto responsive kot pri bencinarjih
<idioterna> pri turbodizlih je pa isto kot pri turbobencinarjih
<idioterna> predn se turbina ornk zavrti dejansko pobira stran precej moci motorju, temu pojavu se rece turbolag
<idioterna> no sej pr direktno gnanih kompresorjih je zelo podobno
<idioterna> "turbo lukna" po domace
<CrazyLemon> tale očitno ma kr ogromno lukno
<slax0r> vecina jih pri 1800-2000 obratih zacne vrtet
<slax0r> turbine
<slax0r> zato pa menjas eno/dve prestavi nizje da "cukne" :)
<slax0r> drugace pa, smo naredili "test", kolegov 350z proti alfi 166 dizlu, cca. 100 konjev razlike v prid 350z, pa 350z ni sfolgal na avtocesti
<slax0r> tako da so dizli kar responsive
<slax0r> zato so dolgo casa na le mansu tudi dizli dominirali...dobesedno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r težko prestavit nižje v prvi prestavi :D
<slax0r> nezavrtena turbina pa ne pobira vstran ne vem koliko moci, ampak je osnovni motor sam po sebi svohnejsi, zato mas tudi obcutek kot da bi moral stopit ven pa tisat dokler se turbina ne vrti
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: R - rally
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> to je najbolje pri 130 iz 6 v R
<slax0r> za najboljsi ucinet
<slax0r> ucinek*
<slax0r> aja, drugace v prvi se nisem videl dizla ki bi bil unresponsive, kvecjemu da majo FUL kratke prve prestave
<slax0r> komaj posteno sklopko spustim pa ze moram spet tiscat za drugo prestavo
<slax0r> zato pa naslednji bo automatik
<CrazyLemon> elektromotor ftw :P
<slax0r> daj mi 80k :P
<CrazyLemon> hyundai ioniq ni 80k :D
<slax0r> # go version
<slax0r> go version go1.6.2 linux/amd64
<slax0r> wtf ubuntu...
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: hja, ioniq tudi ni tesla
<CrazyLemon> slax0r good observation :p
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/groups/prometzaobalo/permalink/1749350158451610/
<jabuk> Promet za Obalo Public Group | Facebook
<jabuk> Promet za Obalo has 7.518 članov. Promet za Obalo - 080 107 9 je edini pravi prometni servis na Obali. Vsi radarji, vsi zastoji... TAKOJ, KO SE ZGODI! Na...
<CrazyLemon> shit hit the fan
<metalcamp> fyi, turbina ne pobira moči motorju, ker jo poganjajo izpušni plini
<metalcamp> supercharger (kompresor) je direktno gnan
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/32670262_10216010396436546_2573487551281102848_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=66727193fa8aaf809410e70ada32ce2a&oe=5B8D9066
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/32739622_2151886004827335_6396987310717534208_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=d4b678d0236ddcc20fdaca5e59d63cbd&oe=5B91DC37
<metalcamp> slax0r: zanimivo, ker ima 350z večji navor, pa boljše razmerje kw/kg
<metalcamp> nimam pa pojma kakšna so prestavna razmerja pri teh dveh modelih
<slax0r> metalcamp: 166 ej bla cipana :D
<slax0r> je*
<slax0r> wtf CrazyLemon ?!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r wtf indeed :D
<slax0r> metalcamp: aja, pa 5 valjna masina, ne 4, tista mislim da sta neki tu tu z 350z po navoru
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: toca?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r jp
<CrazyLemon> sj maš gor tudi en video kako je bilo na hitri cesti
<metalcamp> 2.4 so vse 5 valjne afaik
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/severeweatherEU/status/997076366112718848          we are famous!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk> severe-weather.EU on Twitter: "Huge hail accumulations in Olmo, SW Slovenia early this afternoon, May 17! Report: Primorske Novice… "
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: videl kasneje ja
<slax0r> jebes taki fame drugace :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: https://github.com/smartystreets/goconvey
<jabuk> GitHub - smartystreets/goconvey: Go testing in the browser. Integrates with `go test`. Write behavioral tests in Go.
<jabuk> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://i.imgur.com/QUXjhdG.png
<dz0ny> sam bl preferiram asserty
<slax0r> dz0ny: brezveze, sem koncno mislil da ti pokazem kaj novega ;)
<slax0r> jaz sem bil kar "mind = blown" ko sem nasel goconvey
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/radiocapris/videos/10156564540102269/
<jabuk> Facebook
<zdobbie> danes se oni zacnejo okol SLO svaljkat
<metalcamp> who
<metalcamp> tenoristi?
<slax0r> teroristi?
<zdobbie> ne teroristi, se huje
<zdobbie> kulesarji!
<slax0r> aja, ti hudici
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kje začnejo?
<slax0r> na startu
<zdobbie> ki je tudi cilj
<zdobbie> (Postojna)
<CrazyLemon> . Å tart bo v Lendavi, prvi dan bo cilj v Murski Soboti.
<CrazyLemon> kaj ta zdobbie govori
<CrazyLemon> mona
<CrazyLemon> tile pri veb company totalno neresni
<CrazyLemon> sporočim jim da so mi poslali več kot bi morali pa nobenga odgovora že drugi dan
<zdobbie> ohnoes
<CrazyLemon> kupiš verigo? .<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<zdobbie> nop
<pitastrudl> grejo eni te kulesarji tut mim mene
<pitastrudl> se dere na tist zvočnik ob taki uri, jao
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-18
<b4d> jutro
<zdobbie> velepetek
<b4d> ole!
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> zdobbie: https://ptpb.pw/26xt.png
<zdobbie> sto ovaj sere
<zdobbie> jst o tem gucam http://www.racearoundslovenia.si/?lang=en
<jabuk> RACE AROUND SLOVENIA EXTREME - DIRKA OKOLI SLOVENIJE EXTREME - Race Around Slovenia Extreme - Dirka okoli Slovenije
<jabuk> Ultracycling race built for people, not profit. Feel the legends, be the legend. Ultra kolesarska Dirka okoli Slovenije. Začuti legende, bodi legenda.
<slax0r> skoda da nisi to ze prejsnji mesec povedal
<slax0r> da bi lahko startal, in ravno skupaj z onimi prisel na cilj
<zdobbie> ojavejzda
<slax0r> ok pred 3 mesci
<slax0r> to bi bilo nekak realno
<slax0r> pa se to verjetno z resilcem :D
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> pa se res je
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/1269987116/videos/10212135551725267/
<jabuk> Alisa Mačak - Srna se kopa 😁😁
<jabuk> Srna se kopa 😁😁
<d0x0b> https://www.aktualno24.si/view/v-havani-strmnoglavilo-potnisko-letalo-s-104-potniki-podatkov-o-zrtvah-se-ni-jx4en0pw3vj077nrdml96qg8
<jabuk> Aktualno 24: V Havani strmnoglavilo potniško letalo s 104 potniki. Podatkov o žrtvah še ni.
<CrazyLemon> so..everyone survived?
<d0x0b> :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-19
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dretnx> Imam vprašanje za wordpress mojstre
<dretnx> Prestavil sem stran na drug strežnik. Zdaj mi ven meče "headers already sent by" poleg ostalih warningov. V wp_config.php sem enostavno izklopil prikaz napak. Je to dobra rešitev, ali je vseeno bolje da odpravim to dejansko napako?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> v php ini moraš omogočit enable output buffering
<dz0ny> en plugin spreminja headerje po tem ko je php že začela delat body
<dretnx> točno to je bilo
<dretnx> v php.ini ni delalo, pa sem dal v htaccess
<CrazyLemon> hvala dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: np :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a wp si že enablal pa omogočil gdpr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yup
<CrazyLemon> www.ubuntu.si/zasebnost
<CrazyLemon> sam mora nekdo prevest :D
<Lurker69> Ne zaupaj nikomur. Karkoli je objavljeno na internetu je tam za vedno!
<Lurker69> done
<CrazyLemon> ampak gdpr zahteva da imaš možnost izbrisa.. tko da to ni gdpr compliant :D
<pitastrudl> internet ni gdpr compliant, time to shut it down
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-20
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/s-in-j-amerika/v-zda-puma-enega-kolesarja-ubila-drugega-pa-poskodovala/455473
<jabuk> V ZDA puma enega kolesarja ubila, drugega pa poškodovala :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> V ameriški zvezni državi Washington je puma ubila gorskega kolesarja, še enega pa poškodovala, ko sta vstopila na njeno ozemlje. Oblasti so žival nato ubile.
<idioterna> taki so tej gorski kolesarji
<idioterna> s cestakom te puma ne dobi kr tko
<CrazyLemon> https://nextcloud.com/blog/german-federal-administration-relies-on-nextcloud-as-a-secure-file-exchange-solution/
<jabuk> German Federal Administration relies on Nextcloud as a secure file exchange solution – The most popular self-hosted file share and collaboration platform
<jabuk> Nextcloud is an open source, self-hosted file share and communication platform. Access& sync your files, contacts, calendars& communicate and collaborate across your devices. You decide what happens with your data, where it is and who can access it!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnxPjeaCAck
<jabuk> Tesla Model X rollover test - YouTube
<jabuk> Tesla Model X rollover test
<Lurker69> https://www.hotrecentnews.com/news/puma-kills-mountain-biker-bites-another-cycli/38094
<jabuk> Puma kills mountain biker, bites another cyclist - Hot Recent News
<jabuk> A man was attacked and killed by a puma during a mountain bike ride through a nature reserve in the US state of Washington.
<Lurker69> ups
<Lurker69> narobe kanal
<Lurker69> zanimiva novice, sem glihkar prišu iz kolesa
<Lurker69> > The cougar was shot by an agent after the attack on the two cyclists. The animal had dragged the lifeless body of the victim to the den. The sex of the animal is not yet known.
<Lurker69> kake pume majo to u wašingtonu?
<Lurker69> http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-northwest-news/index.ssf/2014/04/110-pound_male_cougar_found_de.html
<jabuk> 	110-pound male cougar found dead on Washington beach |OregonLive.com
<Lurker69> to je 50 kg, ja taka z lahkoto odvleče lažjega kolesarja
<idioterna> kako kake
<idioterna> sej so od nekdaj take
<Lurker69> nisem mislu da so tok težke
<Lurker69> kolk kil ma naš povprečen ris?
<Lurker69> Eurasian lynx 	males 	18 to 30 kilograms (40 to 66 lb)
<Lurker69> nisem vedel da so pume tolk večje
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-13
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/i/status/1127853486144512000
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/qgpy47v3jyx21.png
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-14
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> bitcoin gone mad
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> my face: :D
<napsy> upam da se kaki drugi coini :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy večina :)
<CrazyLemon> https://coinmarketcap.com/
<zdobbie> kolk ma roglic srece
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-15
<msev-> idioterna, did Suni already say yes :P
<msev-> a mislte da bo rogla zdržal do konca? :)
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda bo..samo vprašanje na katerem mestu :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ti bi moral bit politik :D
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/05/14/ubuntu-updates-to-mitigate-new-microarchitectural-data-sampling-mds-vulnerabilities
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-16
<msev-> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/cestno-kolo-scott-cx-1343972895.html?aclct=1557645262&kw=scott+cx tole bom vrjetn kupu
<msev-> tut če je alu pa tut če je cx :D
<msev-> je pa vsaj ultegra :D
<msev-> pa lep je
<msev-> pa dal je gor cestne gume
<msev-> pa diski so
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q4qYOYSQOo
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<slax0r> sup
<CrazyLemon> same ol' same ol'
<CrazyLemon> sup with you boy
<slax0r> work work work
<napsy1> indeed
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-17
<msev-> evo kupu sm novga gianta contend sl 1
<msev-> je bil za 350eur znižan lanskoletni model
<msev-> ful sm zadovoln
<msev-> sam okol jurčka je bil
<idioterna> msev-: ce naus zdej vsaj 150km na teden naredu bos ujezil biciklisticne bogove
<slax0r> namely... you?
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> pac unga k prziga veter pa dez
<idioterna> "ground control" al kaj
<idioterna> ma tak velik volume knob k z njim stima u kok strm klanc gres :)
<msev-> haha :), bom! Nasledn tedn začnem s treningom, sam še 3 tedne do bajkanja po hrvaških otokih z gorci morm se še mal prpravt :)
<msev-> dons grem kupt Å¡uhe za prpet se gor :D
<idioterna> pretiravat rajs ne
<idioterna> eno urco vsak dan je cist zadost
<msev-> sj mi kr gre drgač :), pa sam skoz bolš bo :)
<idioterna> mislm da se navads na te cevle
<msev-> a si kdaj se pozabu izpet :D
<idioterna> ja, sam to ni tist kar je zoprn
<idioterna> ene noge bolijo, eni majo mravljince
<idioterna> pac navadt se mors no
<idioterna> izpet itak pozabs takrat k se najmn mudi
<idioterna> k ce se mudi brez problema odpnes
<msev-> a sam zarad tega k več vlečeš
<msev-> zihr ni 50% bl učinkovito to k gor potegneš tut
<msev-> kok mislš da je realno
<idioterna> vec k 50%
<idioterna> hujsi k je klanc, vec profitiras
<msev-> a na ravnin pa manj a kko
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> po klancu dol pa res skor 0 :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- obvezno moraš rapha hlače pa majico kupit..OBVEZNO
<CrazyLemon> če ne nisi kolesar
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-18
<CrazyLemon> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20190517000378
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-19
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1129888234081640448
<CrazyLemon> tale tip.. not sane.. not sane at all
<slax0r> sup bitches
<CrazyLemon> rain
<CrazyLemon> lots of rain
<slax0r> rly?
<slax0r> sunny on this side of Mura
<CrazyLemon> rly rly
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-alphabet-exclusive-idUSKCN1SP0NB
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-13
<msev-> sm posodobil na 18.04 iz 16.04 in zdaj ne boota :D
<msev-> Failed to start LSB: VirtualBox Linux kernel module
<msev-> a se da to sam disablat pa da vidmo če bo pol bootal
<msev-> recimo systemctl virtualbox.service disable
<slax0r> o glej ga :D
<msev-> a ste me pogrešal :D
<msev-> nč drame
<msev-> kanal zaspal brez mene :D
<idioterna> ja, nobenga ni blo zdej k tebe ni blo
<msev-> Terna jakna je top :D, sem vsaj ene 15 zimskih vzponov v hribe letos opravu :D. mi je blo toplo :)
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> me veseli da ni shit
<msev-> zle mi je doktorat dobr šu, sem mel že skor vse rezultate...pa je hotu šef da posodobim ubuntu, zj sm pa out of the game za neki cajta dokler mi ne uštimajo službenga kompa....k delam prek sshja od doma :D
<msev-> ampak dobr važn da mam podatke vse na backup diskih
<idioterna> a sluzben komp se ne zboota?
<msev-> jap :)
<idioterna> mnja
<msev-> pa sj vrjetn je neki simpl, mogoče sam tale virtualbox mede
<msev-> pa un kao nš "specialist" za linux pomoje hoče kr vse na nov naložit namest da bi mal popravu
<msev-> sj če bo kriza bom šel z masko na KI :D
<idioterna> ja virtualbox je kva ze
<idioterna> dkms modul
<idioterna> pa ga ni zbuildal
<msev-> jp
<idioterna> ma kasno masko
<idioterna> mal varikine si vbrizgas v zile
<idioterna> pa gres
<idioterna> sej si ja kemik!
<msev-> Trump style
<idioterna> zihr bl pomaga k maska
<msev-> :P haha :D
<msev-> vsaj hitr je konc :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> imun si do smrti :)
<idioterna> a si vidu une srbe
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXQJevZdkGY
<msev-> hahah ja :D
<Dejan28> izjemno konstruktivno vzdušje
<CrazyLemon> haha..huda
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/SovietSergey/status/1260539068645064709
<idioterna> ta je tut
<CrazyLemon> haha..tudi ja :D
<CrazyLemon> https://iss-sim.spacex.com/
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-14
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKCt2IHdNC0
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-15
<msev-> oj, rabu bi pomoč...rd bi iz windowsa spremenil particijo diska tako da bi povozil linux. in bi si ga potem v virtualki naložil znotraj windowsa
<msev-> bom prilepu slikco situacije iz "Upravljanja diskov"
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-yTPDSizyMGaRr_9nKzrymSTLwyLkGtn/view?usp=sharing
<msev-> Tisti k nimajo črkovne oznake prvi 3-je so pomoje od linuxa. A zdaj pritisnem izbriši nosilec najprej na the
<msev-> teh*
